# Creative Sound blaster E5 - Headphone amp + USB DAC with OTG + Toslink + aptX + recording + more.



## ClieOS

Just received the press release of this and I thought some of you will be interested as the spec seems very promising.
  
 TI's TPA6120A2 as headphone amp
 Cirrus Logic CS4398 as DAC
 OTG support for iOS and Android
 Bluetooth with aptX and AAC support
 Line in and out
 Optical in and out
 Dual headphone-out
 ADC for mic-in and recording.
 Build-in SBX Pro Sudio (EQ) support
 USB asynchronous mode
 8hr battery life
  
 The only thing I am a bit worry is that TPA6120A2. It is a good sounding chip but normal implementation usually has a 10 ohm output impedance.
  
 Now the best part - MSRP is only US$200. Far cheaper than most iOS supported USB DAC with less features. Should be available in October
  
 http://asia.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5


----------



## H20Fidelity

They sure have the features covered, I do wonder how it would perform as a stand alone amp.

 I hope the OI is lower however than mentioned.


----------



## TripBitShooter

i read about this on hardwarezone singapore. what interests me most is the analogue to digital converter for analogue outputs. the aptX support also pleases me as now i have a choice of a bluetooth component for headphones with quality output


----------



## TripBitShooter

i like the looks of the E5. Not fat and plasticky (i.e. Cheap) looking like the E1 or E3 but yet not so slim it looks too sleek to look that little bit professional. Also, the guards of the volume knob with the dual 3.5mm outputs are a well though out design aesthetically imo. Looks a little like E11k to me.


----------



## ClieOS

tripbitshooter said:


> i like the looks of the E5. Not fat and plasticky (i.e. Cheap) looking like the E1 or E3 but yet not so slim it looks too sleek to look that little bit professional. Also, the guards of the volume knob with the dual 3.5mm outputs are a well though out design aesthetically imo. Looks a little like E11k to me.


 
  
 They will have it for demo on COMEX 2014 @ Suntec tomorrow, you can try it out if you have time to visit.
  
 Have the E1 and E3 with me right now. I think Creative has pretty good idea on what they are aiming for on different devices: E1 for the entry, E3 for the mid end and E5 for the high end. I am quite impressed by E3 actually. It is on the fat side but otherwise a very solid, multitasking devices that still sound quite well for the price. I think Creative is definitely on the right track with the introducing of the E series.


----------



## TripBitShooter

too bad its near my examination period, will not be able to demo it. looking forward to ur review though.


----------



## kalibur

Pre-order price at Comex is around $160 USD, pretty worthwhile for the feature set. Anyone with experience with the Cirrus Logic DAC chip and TI Amp?


----------



## ClieOS

CS4398 is still among the best DAC Cirrus Logic made, and still compared well with TOTL DAC from other DAC maker. TPA6120A2 is actually quite common, which you can find it on Sony PHA-1 and Fostex HP-P1. As I mentioned, the problem with TPA6120A2 is that it requires a 10ohm output impedance to be stable. There are ways around it, but often manufacturer just go with the easiest route by using a pair of 10ohm resistors on the output and that's not the best way to implement TPA6120A2. I am hoping Creative won't do that but likely they are.


----------



## TripBitShooter

if they implemented the amp wrongly, then i hope they have an output that bypasses the amp. I will just connect my FiiO E11k


----------



## ClieOS

It does have a line-out, as you can see on the picture above.
  
 Standard TPA-6120A2 implementation of 10ohm resistor can be mod'ed as well. It is possible to solder in a pair of chip inductor right next to the 10ohm resistors and lower the output impedance to less than 1 ohm without causing too much of an ill effect.


----------



## qubec2

noob question: I'm planning to run the amp on iems rated at 16 ohms. Would the E5 be an overkill for them? Prefer to listen music on low volume too..


----------



## Fegefeuer

They offer SBX but don't allow at least AC3 input. That's kinda lame unless you use it with a PC because there you get the full multichannel -> binaural stereo (SBX) chain. With consoles and BluRay players you can only transmit PCM Stereo to this device. With 2 channels only SBX doesn't make a lot of sense. 
  
 Can you communicate this "problem" to them, ClieOS? It would make one hell of a killer device.


----------



## ClieOS

qubec2 said:


> noob question: I'm planning to run the amp on iems rated at 16 ohms. Would the E5 be an overkill for them? Prefer to listen music on low volume too..


 
  
 Likely it will be. Then again, it depends on other factors as well.
  


fegefeuer said:


> They offer SBX but don't allow at least AC3 input. That's kinda lame unless you use it with a PC because there you get the full multichannel -> binaural stereo (SBX) chain. With consoles and BluRay players you can only transmit PCM Stereo to this device. With 2 channels only SBX doesn't make a lot of sense.
> 
> Can you communicate this "problem" to them, ClieOS? It would make one hell of a killer device.


 
  
 The software / PC based SBX sounds pretty good to me. Hopefully this hardware version can measure up. I guess we'll have to wait and see.
  
 It is probably too late to tell them to made any hardware change. At this point, I would think it is already in production.


----------



## mejoshua

Hi all,
  
 Thought I'd post some initial impressions, which should be taken with a pinch of salt because the testing was done in a high noise environment at Comex. I was listening to flacs with poweramp on my LG G3, which was connected to the E5 through a microusb to usb cable. I had to download Creative's SoundCentral app in order for it to work. I was quite impressed with what I heard. I listened to it with ATH-M50s and also my Fitear F111s, and compared this setup with the sound from my DX90. The E5 is only slightly larger than the DX90 in size, yet it is incredibly light, lighter than the DX90. It would be very suitable not just for desktop use, but portable use as well.
  
 ATH-M50s
 note* my m50s are a couple of years old, and when I bought them I was still very much a newbie. My hearing preferences have since changed and developed, and I don't like them very much anymore (they have too much bass for my tastes). However, they are my only current set of headphones, and so I wanted to hear how they sounded when paired with the E5. I actually spent more time listening with my f111s than with these.
  
 Here goes:
 I found the m50 pairing to be quite bass heavy. Overall, separation, clarity and soundstage are fairly similar to what I hear out of the DX90. Because the E5 demo unit is new, I noted tolerable harshness in the treble regions, but what struck me was the bass, which was a little too overwhelming for me. And mids that sounded slightly recessed as well. Which is presumably why I switched over to test with my f111s, and not paying more attention to this combination.
  
 Fitear F111s
 note* I absolutely love how it pairs with the DX90, and I think this combination is hard to beat. However, the E5 out of my LG G3 came pretty close. For iem users, rejoice! There is a gain switch on the E5. The low gain setting was made for phones with lower resistance, and the recommended threshold is anywhere from 32ohms to 300ohms. The high gain setting is for phones from 300ohms to 600ohms. The Creative representative I spoke to told me about how they tested with high impedance phones during its development but not orthos, so he's not sure if they will drive LCDs/Dogs/Hifiman cans sufficiently. Someone with these cans and free this weekend please do give them a try and post some comments. 
  
 On to the meat:
 Similarly to the m50s, the f111 pairing sounded close to what I get out of the DX90 on low gain. The sound is comparable to the DX90 in terms of separation, clarity and soundstage (although to my ears it sounded marginally larger). The comparison may not be fair because I believe my DX90 is completely burnt in with at least 350-400 hours on it, while the E5 is a new set. Overall I'd say that the sound is pretty neutral, and slightly clinical/analytical. 
  
 Bass is slightly stronger/more authoritative on the E5, but slightly less defined, and not as resolving. Definitely felt more subbass presence. The bass difference was the most discernible to me. 
  
 Vocals were a tad dry for my tastes, lots of detail and clarity but less... emotion? I would use clinical/analytical here as a descriptor. It reminded me vaguely of my experience listening to the Hidition NT6 universal demos. Sometimes mids felt overwhelmed by the bass response, although I didn't think there was any bleed. I'd imagine that the dual Sabre DACs in the DX90 are already quite analytical, but it appears that this Cirrus Logic DAC betters it. Can't remember if my new DX90 sounded this way though.
  
 Treble was pretty impressive as well, no spikes or peakiness but again, slightly harsh. In a tolerable way. Might be a newness issue, where burn in will remove the treble sheen. Cymbal timbre sounded a little more artificial as compared with the DX90, but good speed and transient response.
  
 In a nutshell, I was impressed, and am seriously considering getting one. It is almost impossible to find a high end DAC/amp combo at this price. Getting separate dacs/amps in any configuration would easily cost twice the amount. Also, it is chock full of features and I personally think that it is a great value for money product. 
  
 Hope these brief impressions are helpful. This is my first lengthy contribution to headfi, and I'm still learning so please do feel free to disagree or corroborate what I have heard by sharing impressions. Thanks!


----------



## DanBa

mejoshua said:


> I was listening to flacs with poweramp on my LG G3, which was connected to the E5 through a microusb to usb cable.


 
  
 As far as I understand, your LG G3 is connected to the E5 via its USB Host port:
 LG G3 >> regular USB cable >> USB Host port > E5 >> headphones
  

  
 The E5 is operating as an Android-specific USB DAC compliant with the Android Open Accessory protocol 2.0.
"Android Open Accessory protocol 2.0 includes optional support for audio output from an Android device to an accessory. This version of the protocol supports a standard USB audio class interface that is capable of 2 channel 16-bit PCM audio with a bit rate of 44100 Khz. AOA 2.0 is currently limited to this output mode, but additional audio modes may be added in the future."
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/135#post_8508754
  
  
 It should be interesting to test an Android device like the LG G3 with the E5 operating as a standard USB DAC, i.e. via its USB port:
 LG G3 >> USB OTG cable >> USB port > E5 >> headphones or
 LG G3 >> micro to standard USB OTG adapter + regular standard to micro USB cable >> USB port > E5 >> headphones 
  
 Is the E5 compatible with the native standard USB audio feature of the LG G3?
  
 Is the E5 compatible with the USB audio soft driver of the USB Audio Player PRO (UAPP) app?
 UAPP can play a 24/192 music file and output a 24/192 PCM stream towards a 24/192 capable USB DAC like the E5.
 There is a free trial version of UAPP available on Google Play store.


----------



## mejoshua

Good questions. Not very sure though. I didn't have time to try the different output variations


----------



## Sdir

Does the E5 DAC works if I connect the source via bluetooth?
 say from Xperia z--->bluetooth--->E5--->IEM
  
 Will there be a difference in sound quality between the bluetooth connection and usb connection?


----------



## TripBitShooter

the DAC has to work. bluetooth gives out a digital signal, so any bluetooth device needs their own DAC to convert the signal to analogue.


----------



## monochrome

Yes.
  
 Tried it with my iPhone -> bluetooth -> E5 -> JH13s. Also plugged in my iPhone through the lightning for direct digital out but that requires their iOS app.
  
 Can't really comment on the sound too much because of the extremely noisy show conditions (I'd say easily 80+ dB background noise) but no obvious flaws that's for sure, it sounded quite decent.
  
 Also tried my Mac with it to power a pair of Alpha Dogs, it struggled at low gain but was fine at high gain around 60% volume level. Was definitely listening at a much higher volume than normal because of the background noise, so I can report that it shouldn't have a problem powering insensitive orthos.
  
 Other things:
  
 The E5 seems to use a digital stepped attenuator for volume control. Turning the volume knob also changes the system volume of whatever source you're using it with. Didn't hear any channel imbalance.
  
 You can use the E5 as an audio input device for iPads/PCs/Macs using the 3 mics or the line in function which has a pretty decent ADC. So in a pinch it can work as a 2-channel or so audio interface.
  
 If you're from Singapore and you register your interest on the Creative E5 site this weekend you will be allowed to preorder it at S$199. That's ridiculous value considering the feature set, even if the sound quality is only average for the price. Something like that would easily be listed at 2-3 times the price if it was some other audiophile brand's. I've put my name down for one. It's almost too good to pass up on.


----------



## ClieOS

sdir said:


> Does the E5 DAC works if I connect the source via bluetooth?
> say from Xperia z--->bluetooth--->E5--->IEM
> 
> Will there be a difference in sound quality between the bluetooth connection and usb connection?


 
  
 Yes, that will work. That's how I was using the Creative E3 that last few days.
  
 There might be a slight difference in SQ. Even though E5 support aptX, it is still not a completely lossless codec and it is equal to 16/44.1. However, the difference should be very small and even unnoticeable.
  


tripbitshooter said:


> the DAC has to work. bluetooth gives out a digital signal, so any bluetooth device needs their own DAC to convert the signal to analogue.


 
  
 Many Bluetooth chip actually has internal DAC as well as supporting external DAC chip. That why some of the cheap Bluetooth headset doesn't sound that great, as they rely on the internal DAC which isn't particularly good.


----------



## Sdir

Awesome! I was hoping that the e5 + my xperia Z can replace my current wmz-1050+fiio e12.


----------



## indieman

I'm so getting this for portable amp if it's good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Is the e3 ios compatible as well?


----------



## ClieOS

indieman said:


> I'm so getting this for portable amp if it's good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don't have anything that run on iOS7, but according to Creative - yes.


----------



## TripBitShooter

@ClieOS that is why i was interested when i heard it had bluetooth. I did not buy bluetooth cans due to lousy internal DACs


----------



## zolom

How is the E5 going to drive low impedace iem like the Shure SE846?

Thanks


----------



## zolom

Deleted


----------



## ClieOS

zolom said:


> How is the E5 going to drive low impedace iem like the Shure SE846?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Until we can determine its output impedance, I don't think anyone can answer you question.


----------



## Sdir

clieos said:


> Until we can determine its output impedance, I don't think anyone can answer you question.


 

 Creative just launch a desktop amp the Sound Blaster X7.
 You should try that too!


----------



## ClieOS

sdir said:


> Creative just launch a desktop amp the Sound Blaster X7.
> You should try that too!


 
  
 Yep, just got the press release of X7, already make a separated thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/733113/creative-sound-blaster-x7-announced-all-in-one-desktop-dac-adc-with-headphone-speaker-amp


----------



## HotIce

I am waiting for this one too. Wrote the SB USA to ask if they had a mailing notification once this becomes available to the USA, but they said they do not have one, and to check the web site.
 Incredible value, assuming good sound, given all the connectivity options.


----------



## Vasiliosn

The question is , will it worth (sonicaly) more than the zo fs... I read great things about this.
Im so hesitate to buy the zo since I see the e5 is on my (whant to buy) list


----------



## indieman

I love the blue tooth option. Super handy for on the go


----------



## Vasiliosn

+1


----------



## indieman

Curious if the e3 also has blue tooth dac? Wonder how Sq compares...


----------



## ClieOS

indieman said:


> Curious if the e3 also has blue tooth dac? Wonder how Sq compares...


 
  
 Just about every Bluetooth module has its own built-in DAC (which usually doesn't sound great). The E3 however has an independent DAC outside of the Bluetooth's DAC. It is a TI's PCM5122, which actually isn't a bad DAC at all on its own.


----------



## indieman

Is that the same dac the e3 uses for usb?


----------



## ClieOS

indieman said:


> Is that the same dac the e3 uses for usb?


 
  
 No, E5 uses Cirrus Logic CS4398. E3 uses TI's PCM5122.


----------



## indieman

I'm sorry clieOS, I meant does the e3 use the same dac for its USB and blue tooth connections


----------



## ClieOS

indieman said:


> I'm sorry clieOS, I meant does the e3 use the same dac for its USB and blue tooth connections


 
  
 That will be a 'yes'.


----------



## indieman

Thank you!


----------



## UnderNewbie

I am waiting for it.
 But I am not so sure when it will be sold on the market.
 The price in EU is about 199 EUR.


----------



## indieman

There was a coupon awhile back for the e1 and e3. Pretty good discount, sadly I can no longer find the page that had it :'(. Anyone remember what it was?


----------



## TripBitShooter

ClieOS, when is your review coming out? Im debating between this or a FiiO E18 for my phone when i dont want to bring my DX90 out.


----------



## ClieOS

tripbitshooter said:


> ClieOS, when is your review coming out? Im debating between this or a FiiO E18 for my phone when i dont want to bring my DX90 out.


 
  
 Review on E5? It isn't released yet, and I don't have a prototype nor know if I'll be getting one for review.


----------



## UnderNewbie

I am waiting for E5 too.
 Hope it will be available in the first week of Oct!


----------



## TripBitShooter

i think singapore already has it for sale, maybe cos singapore is creative's home country


----------



## monochrome

I was told by the Creative engineers at Comex that they aim to release the product at the end of September, which is kind of like now.
  
 They haven't sent an email yet regarding the preorder though... Pretty sure it's not on sale in stores yet either.


----------



## TripBitShooter

i think its already available for preorder through the SG website


----------



## monochrome

tripbitshooter said:


> i think its already available for preorder through the SG website


 

 Nope.
  
 The preorder is simply just registering your interest through the "notify me" option at the Soundblaster E5 page. The Creative guys confirmed to me that if you did so during Comex weekend (and I think the following weekend), you are entitled to the special preorder price of S$199 when it is ready.


----------



## TripBitShooter

oh. did not know that. would have loved to demo it at comex but it was nearing my exams.


----------



## TripBitShooter

hey ClieOS, which one is better, an iFi audio iDSD nano or a fiio E18? 

My friend is asking me for an android compatible USB DAC recommendation and does not wantt to wait for the creative E5


----------



## ClieOS

tripbitshooter said:


> hey ClieOS, which one is better, an iFi audio iDSD nano or a fiio E18?
> 
> My friend is asking me for an android compatible USB DAC recommendation and does not wantt to wait for the creative E5


 
  
 E18 has better amp section while nano iDSD has better DAC. For overall SQ however, I think they are more or less on the same level. However, the harder the headphone to driver, the more E18 will have the advantage. If it isn't any particularly hard to drive headphone, I'll suggest your friend to pick up the one the has the feature that most appeal to him/her.


----------



## TripBitShooter

think i will suggest the FiiO E18. His SRH750DJ are known for being hard to drive, around here in Head fi. 

P.S. I have been staring at pics of the iDSD for quite a while now, and i wonder how portable it can get. It seems really bulky


----------



## ClieOS

tripbitshooter said:


> think i will suggest the FiiO E18. His SRH750DJ are known for being hard to drive, around here in Head fi.
> 
> P.S. I have been staring at pics of the iDSD for quite a while now, and i wonder how portable it can get. It seems really bulky


 
  
 Yes, it is not exactly portable due to the blocky design.


----------



## seraphism

clieos said:


> Yes, it is not exactly portable due to the blocky design.




Hiya everyone, iv got a question: I have a creative e1, can it be used as a usb dac on android phones through usb otg? I cant find any info on it or iv missed it. Basically iv tried it &although it does work I.e the sound comes out of my e1 when its connected to my galaxy note 3 via the otg cable but the e1 actually starts charging through the otg cable from my note 3? Or atleast I think it does? The led on the side of the e1 flashes white when it's connected via the otg cable & is switched on. If it switch the e1 off i get a solid white led (while connected via otg cable). What I do know is the battery drains quicker on my note 3 when using the otg cable. Can anyone shine any light on this? Thanks guys


----------



## ClieOS

seraphism said:


> Hiya everyone, iv got a question: I have a creative e1, can it be used as a usb dac on android phones through usb otg? I cant find any info on it or iv missed it. Basically iv tried it &although it does work I.e the sound comes out of my e1 when its connected to my galaxy note 3 via the otg cable but the e1 actually starts charging through the otg cable from my note 3? Or atleast I think it does? The led on the side of the e1 flashes white when it's connected via the otg cable & is switched on. If it switch the e1 off i get a solid white led (while connected via otg cable). What I do know is the battery drains quicker on my note 3 when using the otg cable. Can anyone shine any light on this? Thanks guys


 
  
 No, E1 can not be used as Android's USB DAC. You will need at least E3 to have that.


----------



## seraphism

clieos said:


> No, E1 can not be used as Android's USB DAC. You will need at least E3 to have that.




Huh?? But it worked?? How bizarre. You don't think iv damaged it do u clie?


----------



## Sam L

seraphism said:


> Huh?? But it worked?? How bizarre. You don't think iv damaged it do u clie?


 
 I just returned the e1 cause I couldn't get it to work via usb otg on my note 3.  There was no difference running the e1 through the 3.5mm jack vs. the dac onboard the note 3.  In fact, since I'm running viper4android on my note 3 it sounded better without the e1 connected.
  
 I'm going to hold out for the e5.


----------



## ClieOS

seraphism said:


> Huh?? But it worked?? How bizarre. You don't think iv damaged it do u clie?


 
  
 It is not designed nor advertised as an USB DAC for Android. If you get it to work, it is probably because of Samsung's own USB driver, not because of Android's default driver. But as Sam L has mentioned, the E1's internal DAC is pretty much low end and not worth the trouble for USB DAC on Android. I'll recommend E3 for the minimum, as the DAC inside is at least pretty good and at least a class better than the one in E1. E1 is more for small Windows tablet and notebook that have bad onboard soundcard.


----------



## seraphism

clieos said:


> It is not designed nor advertised as an USB DAC for Android. If you get it to work, it is probably because of Samsung's own USB driver, not because of Android's default driver. But as Sam L has mentioned, the E1's internal DAC is pretty much low end and not worth the trouble for USB DAC on Android. I'll recommend E3 for the minimum, as the DAC inside is at least pretty good and at least a class better than the one in E1. E1 is more for small Windows tablet and notebook that have bad onboard soundcard.







sam l said:


> I just returned the e1 cause I couldn't get it to work via usb otg on my note 3.  There was no difference running the e1 through the 3.5mm jack vs. the dac onboard the note 3.  In fact, since I'm running viper4android on my note 3 it sounded better without the e1 connected.
> 
> I'm going to hold out for the e5.




Anyone want to buy a pretty new creative e1?? )

Thanks guys


----------



## xrM

clieos said:


> It is not designed nor advertised as an USB DAC for Android. If you get it to work, it is probably because of Samsung's own USB driver, not because of Android's default driver. But as Sam L has mentioned, the E1's internal DAC is pretty much low end and not worth the trouble for USB DAC on Android. I'll recommend E3 for the minimum, as the DAC inside is at least pretty good and at least a class better than the one in E1. E1 is more for small Windows tablet and notebook that have bad onboard soundcard.


 

 Oh dear, is it that lousy? I just got one a few days ago, honestly couldn't hear a difference with my Pro700mk2 compared to the 2013 MBA's headphone out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What would you recommend for a compact dac+amp for under $100? I don't really need the bluetooth that E3 provides, neither do I like the weird chunky shape.
  
 Btw, this site managed to get the E1 working with both a Xperia and an iphone.


----------



## TripBitShooter

FiiO E07k or Creative Sound blaster E3. The E07k is not gauranteed to work with smartphones, though some people have managed to do so.


----------



## ClieOS

xrm said:


> Oh dear, is it that lousy? I just got one a few days ago, honestly couldn't hear a difference with my Pro700mk2 compared to the 2013 MBA's headphone out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It is not lousy, at least not for its price and features. It is just not great, as far as SQ goes, but only decent.
  
 They get it to work on iPhone because Apple has a really great USB DAC driver built-into iOS7/8. As for Xperia, it is because of USB Audio Player PRO (UAPP), which has its own USB DAC driver that works much better than the one used by Android.
  
 E07K is a good alternative, though it is not small either.


----------



## Sam L

xrm said:


> Oh dear, is it that lousy? I just got one a few days ago, honestly couldn't hear a difference with my Pro700mk2 compared to the 2013 MBA's headphone out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Absolutely not, its not lousy.  Very decent product just not better than the dac in my note 3.  about the same as the dac in my laptop, but the e1 is cleaner.  i think the sound quality is pretty much the same as the fiio e6.
  
 As for use in a laptop/computer.  the software creative bundles is pretty good, very clean sounding and effective.


----------



## Vasiliosn

Is there any good by connecting it on the ps4 controller or via bt by any change...


----------



## indieman

Audio out on ps4 controller into line in might work, probably not bluetooth but not sure.

Also that might keep a headset from working...


----------



## TripBitShooter

the E5 has its own mic abilities already.


----------



## Vasiliosn

indieman said:


> Audio out on ps4 controller into line in might work, probably not bluetooth but not sure.
> 
> Also that might keep a headset from working...


 
 The E3 has a cable from what i saw that is a mini usb to output female usb which for instance may the usb ps4 controller cable connect? i dont know if this connection is available but if it works both in E1 & E3 would be nice.


----------



## ClieOS

vasiliosn said:


> The E3 has a cable from what i saw that is a mini usb to output female usb which for instance may the usb ps4 controller cable connect? i dont know if this connection is available but if it works both in E1 & E3 would be nice.


 
  
 You can't hope to connect everything together and pray that they will somehow magically work together. In this case, it just won't.


----------



## indieman

vasiliosn said:


> The E3 has a cable from what i saw that is a mini usb to output female usb which for instance may the usb ps4 controller cable connect? i dont know if this connection is available but if it works both in E1 & E3 would be nice.




As clieos said, it won't work through usb. If all you need is to make the sound coming out of the ps4 controller going to a headset or something louder, then any amp with a line in should work technically.


----------



## Sam L

Geez, the wait is killing me. 
  
 I emailed creative support seeing if I can get any kind of hint as to when they'll start shipping the e5.  Nothing.  A generic answer that it's a new product, etc.  I assume someone will post as soon as they get it?


----------



## HotIce

Same thing they told me. Check the web site. If it is true that in EU will ship in November, I am expecting the same in US. About a month later than they said when they did the press release (initially they said October).


----------



## maskapl

Hi Guys.
How will you compare it to JDS C5W or Fiio E07K. Worth waiting? 
Thanks


----------



## unknownsolo

Im at this point where I dont want the E5, I NEED IT DAMMIT...


----------



## unknownsolo

Sorry I am a bit new to this. I have the IE800 and I am really interested in the little beast for many reasons. However, PCWorld just release a mini review about it here
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2691373/sound-blaster-e5-review-this-portable-dac-and-headphone-amp-is-an-audio-powerhouse.html
  
 and in the "Cons" section they have "Can't decode Dolby or DTS" - Correct me if I am wrong, but if I want to pair this amp to my PC, isn't Dolby decoding happens from the PC before hitting the amp to begin with? Isn't the amp's only purpose is to "Amplify" the signal coming to it from the PC/Phone and that's it? Why would I need Dolby support in the amp?
  
 I plan to use this on my PC and just grab it for on the go to use with my iPhone


----------



## TripBitShooter

this is not an amp, it is also a DAC. As a DAC, one of the features would be to support dolby digital or DTS for movies. as a DAC, it receives a digital signal from the computer, one that needs both decoding and amplifying, not just amplifying.


----------



## TripBitShooter

ClieOS, i read about the new FiiO E12A for IEMs release and i have made a new thread on it.


----------



## indieman

unknownsolo said:


> Sorry I am a bit new to this. I have the IE800 and I am really interested in the little beast for many reasons. However, PCWorld just release a mini review about it here
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2691373/sound-blaster-e5-review-this-portable-dac-and-headphone-amp-is-an-audio-powerhouse.html
> 
> and in the "Cons" section they have "Can't decode Dolby or DTS" - Correct me if I am wrong, but if I want to pair this amp to my PC, isn't Dolby decoding happens from the PC before hitting the amp to begin with? Isn't the amp's only purpose is to "Amplify" the signal coming to it from the PC/Phone and that's it? Why would I need Dolby support in the amp?
> ...




Like trip said, when used as a dac (USB connection) it bypasses the PCs decoding and does it itself.

However technically you should be able to run the PCs headphone out into the e5 linein for just amplification purposes.


----------



## TripBitShooter

Try to use line outs from the source device when possible if you want to use an external amp so as to avoid double amping.


----------



## unknownsolo

Unfortunately this is the response I got from Creative about availability:
  
"Thank you for writing to Creative Labs.           

We appreciate your interest in Sound Blaster E5.

We have checked with our sales department and the stocks will be available by November 2014.

http://us.store.creative.com/Sound-Blaster-E5/M/B00MXJYDUO.htm
** Sound Blaster E5

Hope this helps."


----------



## fnkcow

Interested in comparisons of E5 against C5D
 Hope that E5 will be released to public soon


----------



## unknownsolo

For starters. The C5D is ugly compared to the E5 and does not have nearly as many input/output options.


----------



## fnkcow

Too bad about no bass boost on the E5 though. C5D bass boost is pretty sick


----------



## Sam L

unknownsolo said:


> Unfortunately this is the response I got from Creative about availability:
> 
> "Thank you for writing to Creative Labs.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info.  I wouldn't be surprised if that get pushed back to december.  
  
 I counldn't wait any longer and went with another portable dac and amp combo.  I am open to changing my portable setup after the e5 comes out, though.


----------



## unknownsolo

Yea I cant wait for the E5 too. I might get the E3 until the E5 is out. 
  
 I do hate when companies announce a release date/month and not stick to it though. "Comes out in October" usually means 2-3 months after October.


----------



## skyeosgp

Sam L: Curious...  What did you pick up?  Looking for something similar as well.  The E5 is taking a long time...


----------



## mld218

I just read the information on the creative website.    Am I correct in thinking that this will allow me to connect my Iphone 6 (even though it only states up to 5) directly to the dac/amp with a simple lightning to usb cable without needing a lightning to camera cable and be able to output 24_192 files with no loss in quality?


----------



## Sam L

skyeosgp said:


> Sam L: Curious...  What did you pick up?  Looking for something similar as well.  The E5 is taking a long time...


 
  
 I went on an experimental binge.  E1 for a week.  Then SB omni, then ifi micro dac, now currently meridian explorer (newer version) and digizoid zo fs. 
  
 I'm realizing the problem I have is that I go back and forth between IEMs and cans so frequently on my computer that its hard to pin down the perfect versatile setup.  The ifi micro dac was amazing but not very portable.
  
 I also carry around a samson go mic.  The e5 would be perfect so I don't have to carry around 3 separate pieces of equipment.  I'm planning on getting a macbook air and with 2 usb ports I need to figure out something soon or I'll end up getting a multi port usb to connect all the hardware along with external mouse and keyboard.


----------



## indieman

Bluetooth mouse and keyboard maybe? Mad katz rat9 is a decent bt mouse...


----------



## Sam L

indieman said:


> Bluetooth mouse and keyboard maybe? Mad katz rat9 is a decent bt mouse...


 
 Ahh yes that is an option.  I have too many of those as well.  lol
  
 Been using the microsoft scuplt keyboard and mouse.  One of the best keyboards, I've tried but unfortunately requires a free usb port.  The two bluetooth keyboards I have are not ergonomic.  Used to pair them to my smartphone but that was more of a novelty.


----------



## TripBitShooter

For those of u looking for a USB DAC that is compatible with smartphones, u should look at the ifi audio iDSD Nano. it has a fantastic DAC section but only mediocre amp section, unlike other USB DACs that have an average DAC and amp section. This leaves greater room for improvement through the line out of the iDSD nano to another better amp.


----------



## Sam L

tripbitshooter said:


> For those of u looking for a USB DAC that is compatible with smartphones, u should look at the ifi audio iDSD Nano. it has a fantastic DAC section but only mediocre amp section, unlike other USB DACs that have an average DAC and amp section. This leaves greater room for improvement through the line out of the iDSD nano to another better amp.


 
 That's a great recommendation. However, for iem users the nano is a bit hot.  I wished the nano had the built in attenuation that the micro idsd has -- that would be the perfect combo.


----------



## georgelai57

Since the e5 is still gestating, I bought the e3. So much connectivity but I bought it for only one feature. I don't bring my DAPs out with me, just my iPhone. With the e5, I pair it via BT, the iPhone stays in the pocket, and my CIEM can be used with the e5. When calls come in, I can answer without having to take out the CIEM as previously. Perfect. 

One question though. Some earlier posts about this and the e5 confuses me. By using it this way am I or am I not using the E3 DAC?

And for those interested you can save another 10-15% from their Halloween promo. Check their website.


----------



## TripBitShooter

of course you are using the DAC. the phone transmits a bluetooth signal to the E3, which then converts it to analogue before sending it to ur CIEMs


----------



## georgelai57

tripbitshooter said:


> of course you are using the DAC. the phone transmits a bluetooth signal to the E3, which then converts it to analogue before sending it to ur CIEMs



I recall somewhere earlier in the thread that it uses the lower end BT DAC vs the higher end one?


----------



## TripBitShooter

The DAC is one and the same. its the same as sending the digital signal from ur phone, just that it is wirelessly. there is no need for a separate DAC just for bluetooth.


----------



## indieman

Most blue tooth receivers have a built in dac. That's probably what he was referring to. This was discussed further back.

Edit: just found the answer.


clieos said:


> Just about every Bluetooth module has its own built-in DAC (which usually doesn't sound great). The E3 however has an independent DAC outside of the Bluetooth's DAC. It is a TI's PCM5122, which actually isn't a bad DAC at all on its own.





indieman said:


> I'm sorry clieOS, I meant does the e3 use the same dac for its USB and blue tooth connections







clieos said:


> That will be a 'yes'.


----------



## georgelai57

Hence my confusion


----------



## indieman

Are you still confused? The e3 uses the better dac even when you play over blue tooth just to sum it up.


----------



## georgelai57

indieman said:


> Are you still confused? The e3 uses the better dac even when you play over blue tooth just to sum it up.


That's good to hear because that's the only function I use. It is superb for listening off a smartphone and CIEMs and a phone call comes in.


----------



## indieman

You use the built in mic for phone calls?where do you position the e3 when placing a call? Does it need to be close to you're head to pick up your voice?


----------



## georgelai57

indieman said:


> You use the built in mic for phone calls?where do you position the e3 when placing a call? Does it need to be close to you're head to pick up your voice?



You can clip it to your shirt around the chest level. It can also pick up if say you're sitting down and you place it on a table but usually I pick it up out of deference to people around me.


----------



## indieman

It's not too heavy to clip to shirt? Would you mind posting a picture of it in use?


----------



## TripBitShooter

Its not that heavy


----------



## georgelai57

indieman said:


> It's not too heavy to clip to shirt? Would you mind posting a picture of it in use?


----------



## indieman

Nice thanks. Looks like it's smaller than I imagined


----------



## Bugattikid2012

I'm really interested in this product, not because it's portable (although the more I think about it the more I like that feature), but because it's external to my pc. A lot of people talk about how horrid emi is to high quality headphones (I'm not too sure how much of this is just paranoid thoughts and how much is real) and that external dacs and amps are the best solutions. I was settled on getting the sb z vs Asus stx when I started taking emi into a larger consideration. The shield on the z honestly doesn't look all that good and more of just a marketing display. Plus, it seems the sb evo zxr (headset) works on Linux, so I'd imagine most things with the sb abxx1 chip will workon Linux as well hopefully. The z does not work on Linux at all. Long story short, that's why I'm looking into getting the e5 now. I just wanted to ask a few questions about it too those who have heard it. 



 How does it compare in quality to the sb z? How about the stx, or u5/u7?
 Creative's site doesn't really say much about the gaming features it has; can you confirm if it has scout mode? The e3 has it, so I'd assume the e5 has it but better safe than sorry. 
 Just to confirm, does it have all the other features that the z has like sbx surround, crystallizer, volume plus, voiceFX, bass boost, etc?

I plan on using this mainly for desktop use but occasionally at lan parties and on the road with my Philips fidelio x2s which should come in the mail any day now. The main purpose is for gaming, but when I'm not gaming I'm listening to music, and I spend the majority of my day on my computer (benefits of homeschool). 

As far as I can tell, the e5s have /*every*/ feature the z has, plus portability, the new chip, somewhat better sound quality, and better mics, plus the fact that it's external. The *only* downside I have found is that it doesn't have Dolby decoding our Dolby headphones. This doesn't concern me too much, as I'm sure sbx surround makes up for it. Everyone says that it's the best surround sound software anyways. 

Please correct me where I'm wrong and add some thoughts that you have as far as this vs the z/stx/u5, etc goes. Thanks!


----------



## TripBitShooter

bugattikid2012 said:


> I'm really interested in this product, not because it's portable (although the more I think about it the more I like that feature), but because it's external to my pc. A lot of people talk about how horrid emi is to high quality headphones (I'm not too sure how much of this is just paranoid thoughts and how much is real) and that external dacs and amps are the best solutions. I was settled on getting the sb z vs Asus stx when I started taking emi into a larger consideration. The shield on the z honestly doesn't look all that good and more of just a marketing display. Plus, it seems the sb evo zxr (headset) works on Linux, so I'd imagine most things with the sb abxx1 chip will workon Linux as well hopefully. The z does not work on Linux at all. Long story short, that's why I'm looking into getting the e5 now. I just wanted to ask a few questions about it too those who have heard it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U r right, pcs tend to have quite horrid emi. Mine has quite a fair bit. If u just want to use this as a USB sac and dont neer its other features, i suggest u go for either the FiiO E18 or the ifi audio idsd nano. Both have better internal dacs then the E5 and leaves more room for improvement when the internal amp is replaced by another amp connected to the line out. 

Between the E18 and IDSD nano, the idsd nano has an even better dac but lousier amp, but this means even more room for improvement with an external amp.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

I was really looking forward to the E5's features, that was the main reason I'm looking at getting it.  I'm a gamer primarily, so the SBX surround and scout mode features really apply to me.  Thanks for your reply none the less though.
  
 I will keep the other recommendations in mind, but I think they'd drive the price range up a bit (my original price range for the DAC/sound card was no more than $100), and I'd have to add a mic on top of that.  Plus, no surround features, or scout mode, or any of the other features the E5 has...
  
  
 Thanks though.


----------



## TripBitShooter

I never liked surround. Gives sound a bit of a weird, hollowy, echoey, kind of feel. Scout mode may also negatively enhance other parts of the sound. I normally depend on just how well a headphone spaces the sound.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

The entire point of these features is for gaming usage... Why would you ever use Scout mode for music?  No offense, but that's kinda silly if you ask me... Scout mode spells out in its description that it turns up the footstep frequencies, and turns down all the other ones... It can be enabled or disabled by hotkeys, or simple clicks in their software suite.  Surround is mainly for gaming, but some say it helps music too.  It all depends on what phones you're using for them.  I'm using the X2's so I'll see how they work with these. 

 I take it that you have used these before?  I guess that does confirm it has scout mode and surround like I thought it did, but I just wanted to be sure as the website doesn't mention it at all.  Thanks.


----------



## TripBitShooter

bugattikid2012 said:


> The entire point of these features is for gaming usage... Why would you ever use Scout mode for music?  No offense, but that's kinda silly if you ask me... Scout mode spells out in its description that it turns up the footstep frequencies, and turns down all the other ones... It can be enabled or disabled by hotkeys, or simple clicks in their software suite.  Surround is mainly for gaming, but some say it helps music too.  It all depends on what phones you're using for them.  I'm using the X2's so I'll see how they work with these.
> 
> 
> I take it that you have used these before?  I guess that does confirm it has scout mode and surround like I thought it did, but I just wanted to be sure as the website doesn't mention it at all.  Thanks.



I meant even for gaming, when using scout mode. I once used a similar feature and it overenhanced another part of the sound.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

Scout mode is known to turn down the bass a lot, and some treble.  This is a sad downside to it, but some people will swear by it when it comes to performance.  I think that I'll change it depending on what game mode I'm playing, like in Metro it won't matter as much about footsteps as it's just constant explosions (so I'll want the bass to be turned up a bit), but on something like Caspian Border, you'd like to hear footsteps in a lot of situations.  I can see why I'd want it on at times and off at times.  Still, some swear by this feature.  I'm really interested in how it turns out. 

 Thanks for your input though.  It's always good to hear different opinions and different sides of each story.  I will take what you have said into consideration.


----------



## deandake

Creative got back to me and said they will release the E5 at the end of November and that he output power is measured at 56mW @ 600 ohms.
  
 I am planning on using the device to connect with bluetooth to a source like my phone or creative player with apt x to my helmet with helmet speakers or maybe a mini speaker if I can find one thin enough to fit the bill. Because it has a line in that can be used as a mic I was also thinking about using it for calls but I don't think that taking calls on a motorcycle is a great idea.  The helmet speakers I was planning on using have an impedance of 60 Ohms. Does this mean the output power will be 560mW at 60 Ohms?


----------



## TripBitShooter

Even if u know the power outputted at said ohms, it will never apply to real world usage. U still have not taken into account sensitivity of the headphone, which also plays a part in how how loud a headphone will go.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

I'm still hoping that someone out there who has tried/seen this product can compare it to the SB Z in terms of sound quality.  My main debate right now is Z vs E5, but possibly (Z vs. E5) vs (STX vs unknown).
  
 Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## earfonia

mejoshua said:


> On to the meat:
> Similarly to the m50s, the f111 pairing sounded close to what I get out of the DX90 on low gain. The sound is comparable to the DX90 in terms of separation, clarity and soundstage (although to my ears it sounded marginally larger). The comparison may not be fair because I believe my DX90 is completely burnt in with at least 350-400 hours on it, while the E5 is a new set. Overall I'd say that the sound is pretty neutral, and slightly clinical/analytical.
> 
> Bass is slightly stronger/more authoritative on the E5, but slightly less defined, and not as resolving. Definitely felt more subbass presence. The bass difference was the most discernible to me.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the impressions! From your impressions E5 seems to have close sound characteristic to Fiio X3.
  
 Hopefully Creative will have special price for E5 in the coming SITEX, 27 Nov - 30 Nov 2014, @ Singapore Expo.


----------



## HotIce

Now the E5 page changed status from Out Of Stock, to allowing you to register to be notified once available ...


----------



## Bugattikid2012

Thanks for the update.  I'm hoping this means it'll be around in a week or two.


----------



## ClieOS

Yer, I got an update from Creative PR that the E5 is about to hit the market too.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

I still can't figure out why it doesn't have Scout Mode.  I've been chatting with their support team for a while and they're talking about how it doesn't have it because "it's not a gaming product".  Yet, on their E5 page, they have a link to a review by PC World.  This review quoted one of their executives saying that it wouldn't be a SB product without gaming in mind.  This review also says it has Scout Mode, but every time I've inquired about it they've denied it ever being on it. 
  
 If any of you are interested in Scout Mode being on this product, please write an email to their team and ask them to forward your recommendation to the appropriate person.   If the E3 had it, I'm pretty sure the E5 is capable of having it as well.  It shouldn't be a downgrade in any aspect, especially considering it's higher price point.


----------



## TripBitShooter

The E5 has scout mode. The Singapore Creative page states it as a main feature.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

So weird why they don't advertise it.  Would you mind linking me to the Singapore page?  Thanks.


----------



## TripBitShooter

http://sg.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5
Its not there anymore :/
I fired off a query to them


----------



## Bugattikid2012

Weird...  Well, I was about to send them /another/ email asking them to confirm that it was just an accident that they didn't post it to the US page.  Darn.  Please let us know what you find out.  I'm really hoping it has Scout Mode. 
  
 Edit:  I just checked their website and the X7 is now on it.  Apparently it has Scout Mode while the E5 doesn't.  Now if that's not stupid...  I don't know what is.


----------



## moophus

Does this thing work standalone, without being connected to a pc?
  
 Without being connected to a PC, can I pipe audio into optical in/line in and enjoy the built in audio processing? can I still control with my smartphone?
  
 Can it also be used as a standalone headphone amp, i.e. signal in, headphone out?


----------



## ClieOS

A really great news to all of you who are waiting for the E5. I just got words from Creative that the E5 should have an output impedance of just 2.2 ohm, instead of the 10 ohm that we had speculated. That'll make it a lot more compatible to IEM user.


----------



## TripBitShooter

moophus said:


> Does this thing work standalone, without being connected to a pc?
> 
> Without being connected to a PC, can I pipe audio into optical in/line in and enjoy the built in audio processing? can I still control with my smartphone?
> 
> Can it also be used as a standalone headphone amp, i.e. signal in, headphone out?



Yes u can


----------



## TripBitShooter

bugattikid2012 said:


> Weird...  Well, I was about to send them /another/ email asking them to confirm that it was just an accident that they didn't post it to the US page.  Darn.  Please let us know what you find out.  I'm really hoping it has Scout Mode.
> 
> Edit:  I just checked their website and the X7 is now on it.  Apparently it has Scout Mode while the E5 doesn't.  Now if that's not stupid...  I don't know what is.



What the heck they said it does not have scout mode as its just meant to be a music amp. But I definitely read about the scout mode on the E5 Singapore page around 2 months before.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

And the review from PC World talks about Scout Mode...  We need to spam them with suggestions of adding Scout Mode.  I'm going to go get some of my fake emails back up and working again... 
  
 One of their executives even said something like, "It wouldn't be a Sound Blaster product without consideration for gaming."  That's not an exact quote but it's paraphrased.  I'm going to be really disappointed if it doesn't have Scout Mode.


----------



## Sam L

clieos said:


> A really great news to all of you who are waiting for the E5. I just got words from Creative that the E5 should have an output impedance of just 2.2 ohm, instead of the 10 ohm that we had speculated. That'll make it a lot more compatible to IEM user.


 
 Thank you for that bit of information!  I'm now going to get the e5 with no hesitation.


----------



## Sam L

bugattikid2012 said:


> And the review from PC World talks about Scout Mode...  We need to spam them with suggestions of adding Scout Mode.  I'm going to go get some of my fake emails back up and working again...
> 
> One of their executives even said something like, "It wouldn't be a Sound Blaster product without consideration for gaming."  That's not an exact quote but it's paraphrased.  I'm going to be really disappointed if it doesn't have Scout Mode.


 
  
 I'm 99% sure the e5 will have scout mode.  I believe scout mode, as a feature, is software driven.  Since its baked in their software there should be no problem enabling it in the e5.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

I hope so, but why are they denying it so many times?  I've even pushed to have the question asked to some of the tech's who worked on it, and the representative I spoke with /claimed/ to have asked him, and he still said no.  Take that with a grain of salt though, as I doubt he actually asked him.


----------



## ClieOS

I saw screen shot of the E5's PC driver and sadly to report, there is no 'Scout Mode' tab in the PC driver control panel. There are only SBX Pro Studio, CrystalVoice, Speaker/Headphone, Mixer, and Equalizer tabs.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

What about the advanced features tab?  The E1 screenshot above has that, does the E5 have that also? 
  
 I still don't understand why they wouldn't have it...  Makes no sense not to include something. 
  
 If it gets released and it doesn't have it, anyone know of an alternative method of implementing it?  I know you can get a similar effect with the EQ, but it's not the same.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

Just found this Head Fi ad, and it takes me to here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/soundblaster
  
 Sound Blaster is now on Head Fi, so hopefully they might find this thread as well! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/741865/sound-blaster-is-now-on-head-fi
  
 Sadly the release date got pushed from October, to November, and now to December for us in the U.S.  Probably so they can release it alongside their X7, which somehow has Scout Mode while the E5 doesn't. 
  
 Since when did "Flagship" products lose features and abilities that cheaper versions had? 
  
 However, they are allowing a few more demos of the E5, so hopefully some of you guys in Europe can see if it has Scout Mode on it.


----------



## ClieOS

bugattikid2012 said:


> What about the advanced features tab?  The E1 screenshot above has that, does the E5 have that also?
> 
> I still don't understand why they wouldn't have it...  Makes no sense not to include something.
> 
> If it gets released and it doesn't have it, anyone know of an alternative method of implementing it?  I know you can get a similar effect with the EQ, but it's not the same.


 

 Nope, no advanced features tab as well.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

Well that's a bunch of crap.  What's in the advanced tab section anyways?


----------



## ClieOS

bugattikid2012 said:


> Well that's a bunch of crap.  What's in the advanced tab section anyways?


 
  
 It is setting for both E1 and E3 to choose whether to use the 2nd headphone jack either as a mic-in or as headphone-out when connected to a PC. Given E5 already has a separated mic-in jack, the 2nd headphone jack doesn't need to do a double duty, therefore there is no need to have an advanced feature tab. You are not losing anything there.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> A really great news to all of you who are waiting for the E5. I just got words from Creative that the E5 should have an output impedance of just 2.2 ohm, instead of the 10 ohm that we had speculated. That'll make it a lot more compatible to IEM user.


 
  
 Good news indeed!  Thank you!


----------



## TripBitShooter

I am still confused over the absence of scout mode, though I have settled my heart on a ifi audio iDSD nano since I do not need all the other features and I want a better DAC. I remember reading about scout mode on the Creative Singapore E5 page 2 months ago but now its not there.


----------



## obsidyen

tripbitshooter said:


> I am still confused over the absence of scout mode, though I have settled my heart on a ifi audio iDSD nano since I do not need all the other features and I want a better DAC. I remember reading about scout mode on the Creative Singapore E5 page 2 months ago but now its not there.


 
 I thought the CS4398 dac in E5 is superior to the Burr Brown in iDSD Nano?


----------



## TripBitShooter

The burrbrown is better. Heck, even the Texas Instruments DAC found in the E18 is better. The burr brown is one of the better dacs found in a dac/amp at that kind of price.


----------



## xrM

I just got an email from Creative about the X7.


----------



## ClieOS

obsidyen said:


> I thought the CS4398 dac in E5 is superior to the Burr Brown in iDSD Nano?


 
  


tripbitshooter said:


> The burrbrown is better. Heck, even the Texas Instruments DAC found in the E18 is better. The burr brown is one of the better dacs found in a dac/amp at that kind of price.


 
  
 Well, if you go by data sheet, CS4398 is actually the better chip. However, as with all electronics, implementation is the key. Therefore there is not much point on saying one is better than the other on the chip alone.
  
  


xrm said:


> I just got an email from Creative about the X7.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Will be visiting SITEX next week. Hopefully will have the change to give both E5 and X7 a listen.


----------



## Sam L

tripbitshooter said:


> I am still confused over the absence of scout mode, though I have settled my heart on a ifi audio iDSD nano since I do not need all the other features and I want a better DAC. I remember reading about scout mode on the Creative Singapore E5 page 2 months ago but now its not there.


 
 Agreed, the idsd is awesome.  I haven't tried the nano but I had the iDSD micro for a couple weeks before trading it for a bunch of eq I couldn't refuse.
  
 The absence of scout mode makes the decision more difficult now but I think I'm still leaning towards picking up the e5.  For users who are interested in a dac/amp for use outside of a computer configuration, I think there are plenty of other options to consider, though the price point of the E5 makes it still very competitive.  Users who are looking for something to integrate in their computer setup, I think the e5 is fits the bill perfectly.  Plus, there's the option to use it as a decent standalone unit.
  
 One last note, I think creatives sb software is under-rated.  For some reason, changes made on the os x version vs. the windows are more subtle.  Both platforms respond well to software adjustments.  I set the various SB Pro Studio settings between 5% to 20%, much lower than the defaults.  The default settings are terrible -- changes the character of the audio way too much.  But with moderation, I think users will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## HotIce

Got a notification email from Creative Labs, and the E5 is ready to order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Does anyone know if it is compatible with Linux by any chance?


----------



## HotIce

As I was looking for more information before pulling the trigger, this is what the E5 uses as HP amp IC:
  
 http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tpa6120a2.pdf
  
 I am a bit concerned as the TI spec is pretty clear about using serial output resistors of no less than 10 ohms (39 ohms in their example schematic).
 Reason for that, it seems that the TPA6120A2 does not like capacity outputs at all, and the serial resistor smooths out eventual HP capacitive impedance.
 IMO 10 ohms (their absolute minimum), and even more 39 ohms, are quite high output impedances.


----------



## ClieOS

hotice said:


> ...
> I am a bit concerned as the TI spec is pretty clear about using serial output resistors of no less than 10 ohms (39 ohms in their example schematic).
> Reason for that, it seems that the TPA6120A2 does not like capacity outputs at all, and the serial resistor smooths out eventual HP capacitive impedance.
> IMO 10 ohms (their absolute minimum), and even more 39 ohms, are quite high output impedances.


 
  
 I am guessing you haven't read my previous posts with the same concern:
  


clieos said:


> ... The only thing I am a bit worry is that TPA6120A2. It is a good sounding chip but normal implementation usually has a 10 ohm output impedance.
> ....


 
  
  


clieos said:


> ... TPA6120A2 is actually quite common, which you can find it on Sony PHA-1 and Fostex HP-P1. As I mentioned, the problem with TPA6120A2 is that it requires a 10ohm output impedance to be stable. There are ways around it, but often manufacturer just go with the easiest route by using a pair of 10ohm resistors on the output and that's not the best way to implement TPA6120A2. I am hoping Creative won't do that but likely they are.


 
  
 Then comes the good news:
  


clieos said:


> A really great news to all of you who are waiting for the E5. I just got words from Creative that the E5 should have an output impedance of just 2.2 ohm, instead of the 10 ohm that we had speculated. That'll make it a lot more compatible to IEM user.


----------



## HotIce

Oh, I missed that one, thanks. Do they have it in writing in some published spec (the 2.2 ohms output impedance)?


----------



## ClieOS

hotice said:


> Oh, I missed that one, thanks. Do they have it in writing in some published spec (the 2.2 ohms output impedance)?


 
  
 I don't think Creative ever listed output impedance on their products' spec (*that I know of anyway). However, that number comes to me directly from Creative after they read my posts here (*they said they had also experimented with an even lower output impedance but 2.2ohm gave them the best result). I do know they are asking a third party to measure and verify the number, but it probably won't come out in a few weeks. I might actually get an E5 soon and I can measure it too, if you want to know.


----------



## HotIce

hotice said:


> Got a notification email from Creative Labs, and the E5 is ready to order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 As it turns out when I was going to checkout, the promo code they sent me is locked on the SG store, which does not allow shipping out of SG in the checkout section.
 I guess US store emails still have to go out?


----------



## Bugattikid2012

hotice said:


> Got a notification email from Creative Labs, and the E5 is ready to order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There's a chance it is.  A decent chance at least.  The SB EVO ZxR works on Linux (as in it has good audio quality, no software or anything), so we know the ABxx1 chip has SOME support.  And it must work with Linux at some level, as it works on Android.  So, my bet is that it does work, however I'm in the same boat that you're in.  I want it to work so badly, but I don't know if it will.  Send your comments, thoughts and suggestions to SB and tell them you want Scout Mode on the E5, along with Linux support, and anything else you have to offer.


----------



## TripBitShooter

I think it works on Linux, also based on the assumption that it works on android, but even though android is like Linux they still are different.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

tripbitshooter said:


> I think it works on Linux, also based on the assumption that it works on android, but even though android is like Linux they still are different.


 

 Right.  The Android kernel is a ways behind, so I don't know if it will work or not on an actual distro.  I hope if someone does receive one of these early or something they wouldn't mind testing it out so that you and I can know whether or not we should buy it.


----------



## earfonia

hotice said:


> Oh, I missed that one, thanks. Do they have it in writing in some published spec (the 2.2 ohms output impedance)?


 
  
 I got an email offer from Creative for the E5, considering to get one, and I will measure the output impedance.
  
 Anyway, from my observation on output impedance, only some multi ways IEMs require output impedance matching. Most single driver / one way IEM shouldn't be worry about it.
 My old Centrance DACPort, having almost 10 ohm output impedance still one of my favorite DAC+Amp, compared to some less than 1 ohm output impedance of other newer DAC+Amp in my collection. At the end, it boils down to the end result of the sound quality of the system.  Some IEMs and headphones are just sound better with DACPort.  I would say, based on my experience, up to 10 ohms, we shouldn't be worry too much about headphone amplifier output impedance.  Beyond that it is reasonable to be concerned.


----------



## ClieOS

Talk about output impedance, here is something to read baout: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/musings-headphone-amplifier-output-impedance


----------



## Bugattikid2012

Wasn't it established a few posts ago that the output impedance is/was roughly 2 ohms?


----------



## TripBitShooter

Yup, 2.2ohms


----------



## godfather333

received mine in Singapore yesterday.
  
 pity i don't know how best to utilize it.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

Would you mind letting us know if it has Scout Mode on it?  And if you have a spare USB or CD around, could you try to see if it work under Ubuntu?  Thanks!
  
 If you need help, we're more than happy to give you instructions on how to do this if you don't know how!


----------



## ClieOS

bugattikid2012 said:


> Would you mind letting us know if it has Scout Mode on it?  And if you have a spare USB or CD around, could you try to see if it work under Ubuntu?  Thanks!
> 
> If you need help, we're more than happy to give you instructions on how to do this if you don't know how!


 
  
 There is no Scout Mode, I can confirm that as I just finish installing it on my PC. Not sure about Linux though.
  
 Anyway, I did some basic measurement: output impedance is calculated to be about 2.25 ohm. Current output is decent, I'll say about average for a portable amp.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> There is no Scout Mode, I can confirm that as I just finish installing it on my PC. Not sure about Linux though.
> 
> Anyway, I did some basic measurement: output impedance is calculated to be about 2.25 ohm. Current output is decent, I'll say about average for a portable amp.


 
  
 Cool! Will order one


----------



## Bugattikid2012

clieos said:


> There is no Scout Mode, I can confirm that as I just finish installing it on my PC. Not sure about Linux though.
> 
> Anyway, I did some basic measurement: output impedance is calculated to be about 2.25 ohm. Current output is decent, I'll say about average for a portable amp.


 

 Crap, what is SB thinking not including Scout Mode!?!?  Now I'm really disappointed in this product, and I might be looking for another one.  It's just not worth the 200 bucks anymore without it.  Anyone know of some alternatives to Scout Mode?  Google isn't much help in this case.


----------



## godfather333

have just plugged it into the iphone 6 and it definitely sounds better. like you are in it.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

Can you try it with Linux godfather?


----------



## TJ Max

What is Scout Mode?
  
 EDIT: oh I found that answer..something for gaming that allows you to cheat with dynamic compression. It has nothing to do with music enjoyment.


----------



## ClieOS

Having used the E5 for a day, I can kind of understand why Scout Mode is left out. The E5, in many ways, is more intended for smartphone user than any of the E series so far. The integration of SBX Studio Pro into the amp itself is actually a brilliant move. You can do it on PC or download app onto your smartphone to adjust the setting, then with one switch on the amp itself, you can enable / disable it without going back to your smartphone. That means you can basically have E5 remember your favorite setting, but still have a choice on whether to use it or not. Overall, that works out really well.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> Having used the E5 for a day, I can kind of understand why Scout Mode is left out. The E5, in many ways, is more intended for smartphone user than any of the E series so far. The integration of SBX Studio Pro into the amp itself is actually a brilliant move. You can do it on PC or download app onto your smartphone to adjust the setting, then with one switch on the amp itself, you can enable / disable it without going back to your smartphone. That means you can basically have E5 remember your favorite setting, but still have a choice on whether to use it or not. Overall, that works out really well.


 
  
 Cool!
 So how's the sound quality?


----------



## TripBitShooter

Compare it to the FiiO E18 and Ifi audio iDSD nano please, as those two are in the same price range


----------



## ClieOS

earfonia said:


> Cool!
> So how's the sound quality?


 
  
 Still a bit too early to say for certain but overall I am very positive. I can tell the amp section is definitely solid, neutral overall with a touch of warmth. I won't call it top-tier just yet, but it is pretty close to one.
  
  


tripbitshooter said:


> Compare it to the FiiO E18 and Ifi audio iDSD nano please, as those two are in the same price range


 
  
 Need more listening to say for sure, but I can say that E5 amp section's sound signature is pretty similar to that of E18. As purely an amp, I won't call one is obviously superior to the other. E18 doesn't have a slightly more expensive soundstage, but E5's EQ / SBX is a lot more useful on tuning for the 'right' sound. As for iDSD nano - it can't be used as a pure amp and I know that it doesn't have that great on an amp section. If it is pure SQ, it won't likely going to out perform E5. For DAC+amp performance, I can't say for now as I haven't used E5 on my PC yet, but mostly as pure amp as well as its Bluetooth function.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

How could you see how scout mode was left out?  It doesn't cost them a penny to add it!  There's literally no real reason for them to remove it!  It's software, not hardware afaik, and it's already on the E3.  It wouldn't be hard at all for them to add it.


----------



## ClieOS

bugattikid2012 said:


> How could you see how scout mode was left out?  It doesn't cost them a penny to add it!  There's literally no real reason for them to remove it!  It's software, not hardware afaik, and it's already on the E3.  It wouldn't be hard at all for them to add it.


 

 You fail to understand my point. The way I see it, since all the EQ is stored inside the E5 itself and not on the PC, having Scout Mode is going to be a major interference to the music (unless you somehow want to hear the singer coming, which I bet not). Thus they have to leave Scout Mode out of the EQ system or else there is no way to use the SBX as a standalone feature for music playback. For example, if there is Scout Mode built into E5, then you can't use the SBX switch for music playback as it will enable all the EQ setting, including Scout Mode, and pretty much ruin the music itself. After all, you are not trying to gain advantage over the singer and shoot him/her down in the music. So it is down to (1) having Scout Mode but can't use SBX for any music playback excpet on PC, or (2) doesn't have Scout Mode but you have an useable SBX on all devices. The choice is pretty clear. After all, it is not designed for gamer, but portable music listener first.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

clieos said:


> You fail to understand my point. The way I see it, since all the EQ is stored inside the E5 itself and not on the PC, having Scout Mode is going to be a major interference to the music (unless you somehow want to hear the singer coming, which I bet not). Thus they have to leave Scout Mode out of the EQ system or else there is no way to use the SBX as a standalone feature for music playback. For example, if there is Scout Mode built into E5, then you can't use the SBX switch for music playback as it will enable all the EQ setting, including Scout Mode, and pretty much ruin the music itself. After all, you are not trying to gain advantage over the singer and shoot him/her down in the music. So it is down to (1) having Scout Mode but can't use SBX for any music playback excpet on PC, or (2) doesn't have Scout Mode but you have an useable SBX on all devices. The choice is pretty clear. After all, it is not designed for gamer, but portable music listener first.


 

 You fail to understand Scout Mode.  It's an option.  Completely an option that you enable and disable.  By default, it's disabled.  It doesn't effect anything when it's disabled. 
  
 Not just any option.  It doesn't matter what else is enabled or disabled, it is dependant on only itself.  SBX Pro can be on or off, it doesn't effect Scout Mode.  What /does/ effect scout mode is if you have it enabled or not.  _*NOTHING ELSE *_effects Scout Mode. 
  
 That's why there's no reason for them not to add it.


----------



## fnkcow

How's the E5 against JDS Labs C5 in SQ alone?


----------



## recepky

Can I send the audio over NFC ? or if I send digital audio data over Bluetooth, will SQ degraded?
  
 I am planning to use E5 with my samsung s4 and sennheiser IE8
  
Do you offer another DAC AMP comparable to E5?
  
Where can I pre order this DAC/Amp?
  
Too much questions sorry 






 
  
 I am very excited about this product because of nfc and bluetooth tech it uses.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

recepky said:


> Can I send the audio over NFC ? or if I send digital audio data over Bluetooth, will SQ degraded?
> 
> I am planning to use E5 with my samsung s4 and sennheiser IE8
> 
> ...


 

 NFC is just a method of connecting to bluetooth. 
  
 The audio will be degraded from 192/96khz down to 48khz no matter if you're using Bluetooth or wired on mobile. 
  
 I am also interested in alternatives now that I know it doesn't have Scout Mode.  I'm interested in SBX Pro, but Scout Mode was the real kicker for me.  I hope there's an alternative to Scout Mode.


----------



## recepky

bugattikid2012 said:


> NFC is just a method of connecting to bluetooth.
> 
> The audio will be degraded from 192/96khz down to 48khz no matter if you're using Bluetooth or wired on mobile.
> 
> I am also interested in alternatives now that I know it doesn't have Scout Mode.  I'm interested in SBX Pro, but Scout Mode was the real kicker for me.  I hope there's an alternative to Scout Mode.


 
  
 I also started to look elsewhere because of I learned that digital audio will be degraded to 16 bit / 44.1 khz on android devices over usb... but for IOS it is 24 bit / 48kHz


----------



## Bugattikid2012

recepky said:


> I also started to look elsewhere because of I learned that digital audio will be degraded to 16 bit / 44.1 khz on android devices over usb... but for IOS it is 24 bit / 48kHz


 
 I'm hoping this is a limitation with the actual mobile devices and not the E5 itself, as it wouldn't make much sense to me.  If it can do USB 192khz (or 96khz with SBX Pro working), then you'd think it'd do it on phones as well.  Maybe it's a limitation with the mobile software, maybe it's a limitation with the mobile devices, but it wouldn't make sense for it to be a limitation of the mobile device. 
  
 SBX pro is still really awesome with SBX surround and all, but they're making some really stupid decisions with their line up right now.


----------



## recepky

bugattikid2012 said:


> I'm hoping this is a limitation with the actual mobile devices and not the E5 itself, as it wouldn't make much sense to me.  If it can do USB 192khz (or 96khz with SBX Pro working), then you'd think it'd do it on phones as well.  Maybe it's a limitation with the mobile software, maybe it's a limitation with the mobile devices, but it wouldn't make sense for it to be a limitation of the mobile device.
> 
> SBX pro is still really awesome with SBX surround and all, but they're making some really stupid decisions with their line up right now.


 
 I think limitation is because of micro USB port capabilities, but if this is true, all other portable DACs will be 16bit/44.1kHz with android.


----------



## TJ Max

All compatible idevices support upto 48khz but there maybe Android devices that only support 44.1khz.


----------



## ClieOS

bugattikid2012 said:


> You fail to understand Scout Mode.  It's an option.  Completely an option that you enable and disable.  By default, it's disabled.  It doesn't effect anything when it's disabled.
> 
> Not just any option.  It doesn't matter what else is enabled or disabled, it is dependant on only itself.  SBX Pro can be on or off, it doesn't effect Scout Mode.  What /does/ effect scout mode is if you have it enabled or not.  _*NOTHING ELSE *_effects Scout Mode.
> 
> That's why there's no reason for them not to add it.


 
  
 Maybe, but it is not me you need to convince.
  
 I still think it might have something to do with how EQ is implemented inside the E5 instead of the PC though. The processing power required might just exceed what the DSP can do. Anyway, as much as I am a FPS player for the last 2 decades, having Scout Mode or not really doesn't concern me a bit.
  


fnkcow said:


> How's the E5 against JDS Labs C5 in SQ alone?


 
  
 Right in the same ballpark, but I'll say C5 might have the edge.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

recepky said:


> I think limitation is because of micro USB port capabilities, but if this is true, all other portable DACs will be 16bit/44.1kHz with android.


 
 Micro USB is technically not any different than full sized USB in terms of specs, excluding physical specs.  So that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

clieos said:


> Maybe, but it is not me you need to convince.
> 
> I still think it might have something to do with how EQ is implemented inside the E5 instead of the PC though. The processing power required might just exceed what the DSP can do. Anyway, as much as I am a FPS player for the last 2 decades, having Scout Mode or not really doesn't concern me a bit.
> 
> ...


 

 There is no maybe about it.  The SB Z is almost exactly the same as this thing, but it's not portable.  The SB Z uses the Sound Core 3D chip, while this uses the Axx1 chip.  Unless they did a downgrade, it wouldn't be an issue. 

 If Scout Mode effected stuff when it was turned off, that'd be like turning off your light switch at home, and the lights would still be on. In other words, only the worlds biggest idiot would make it work that way.  I can gurantee you that when SM is disabled, it doesn't do crap.  It also works just fine on the E3, so there really is no reason for it to not work on the E5.  It's obvious that the chip can do it, and the fact that they removed it is just mind boggling as to why they did it.  I'm really disappointed.


----------



## TripBitShooter

I was talking about comparing the E5 as a DAC/Amp to the other 2 also. How does it compare?


----------



## Bugattikid2012

I'm interested in that as well.


----------



## ClieOS

bugattikid2012 said:


> There is no maybe about it.  The SB Z is almost exactly the same as this thing, but it's not portable.  The SB Z uses the Sound Core 3D chip, while this uses the Axx1 chip.  Unless they did a downgrade, it wouldn't be an issue.
> ....


 
  
 Yes, but SB Z is a sound card that can benefit from the processing power of your PC. That's not the case for E5. Anyway, it is what it is, so no point guessing what/why it is from our end. Only Creative knows the real reason.


----------



## godfather333

recepky said:


> Can I send the audio over NFC ? or if I send digital audio data over Bluetooth, will SQ degraded?
> 
> I am planning to use E5 with my samsung s4 and sennheiser IE8
> 
> ...


 
 i heard from the Creative guy that Singapore gets the first batch, rest of the world next week...which is tomorrow?


----------



## Bugattikid2012

clieos said:


> Yes, but SB Z is a sound card that can benefit from the processing power of your PC. That's not the case for E5. Anyway, it is what it is, so no point guessing what/why it is from our end. Only Creative knows the real reason.


 

 Still, if the E3 can, the E5 should. 

 Maybe there is an actual limitation, but it sure would help if they told us what it is instead of just leaving us all wondering.  I know there's a lot of others out there who feel the same way as I do.  We've all tried to get answers, but Creative is saying as little as they can. 


godfather333 said:


> i heard from the Creative guy that Singapore gets the first batch, rest of the world next week...which is tomorrow?


 
 I think you're right.  I forgot the exact dates, but once December 4th (ish) hits the US should be able to buy these, and I think I might get it.  Not sure, but I think I might.  I have to decide how important Scout Mode is to me, and how important SBX Pro is.  Then I gotta debate E5 vs Z vs others.  Mobile isn't a big need for me, but I still am excited that I have the option for it.


----------



## TJ Max

Aside from FPS games, of what other use is Scout Mode?


----------



## Bugattikid2012

Any game will benefit from it.  But from what I hear it's */really/* useful, so much as that you can hear someone literally across the map in CS:GO, or in BF you can hear them from roughly double the distance.  Now the downside to this is you can't judge distance as well when you have this on, however the shear ability to tell that someone is there, and which direction they are in down to a few feet in either direction is impressive and extremely useful.  It becomes extremely rare that you'd ever be knifed again in BF, and the fact that it works as well as it does across the board in all kinds of games is just impressive. 

 That being said, there's not much out there that talks about it other than personal experience and Creative.  A few companies (like ASUS) have tried to copy it, but I hear that their programs aren't quite as good.


----------



## TJ Max

So since the E5 is already out in Singapore, are there any reviews or unboxing videos?


----------



## TripBitShooter

Not yet out. I may or may not get one, but the Singapore team told me that it would be out later, date to be confirmed.


----------



## TripBitShooter

bugattikid2012 said:


> Any game will benefit from it.  But from what I hear it's */really/* useful, so much as that you can hear someone literally across the map in CS:GO, or in BF you can hear them from roughly double the distance.  Now the downside to this is you can't judge distance as well when you have this on, however the shear ability to tell that someone is there, and which direction they are in down to a few feet in either direction is impressive and extremely useful.  It becomes extremely rare that you'd ever be knifed again in BF, and the fact that it works as well as it does across the board in all kinds of games is just impressive.
> 
> 
> That being said, there's not much out there that talks about it other than personal experience and Creative.  A few companies (like ASUS) have tried to copy it, but I hear that their programs aren't quite as good.



Creative is literally the pride of my country, having grown so sccuessful designing audio software.

I used the scout mode before and it is quite good, but I can somehow hear where people are coming from through the Samsung galaxy note 10.1 speakers when I'm playing pixel gun 3D so I don't really need it. Then and again the Samsung I have has 2 huge stereo speakers while most phones only have one at the back, so it helps.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

tripbitshooter said:


> Not yet out. I may or may not get one, but the Singapore team told me that it would be out later, date to be confirmed.


 

 There already is a date confirmed.  Let me fetch them for you. 
  
 Ok, so here's what I'm talking about.  Turns out it isn't out quite yet, but it will be very soon.
  
 Singapore/Asia?: 27-30th November, limited quality
  
 United States:3rd December
  
 UK and EU:Nov 25th, demos have been going on for a while.


----------



## ClieOS

bugattikid2012 said:


> Still, if the E3 can, the E5 should.
> 
> Maybe there is an actual limitation, but it sure would help if they told us what it is instead of just leaving us all wondering.  I know there's a lot of others out there who feel the same way as I do.  We've all tried to get answers, but Creative is saying as little as they can.


 
  
 E3 still has to connect to a PC for Scout Mode (or SPX for the matter) though, as it doesn't have a dedicated internal DSP like the E5 for sound processing. I'll try to ask my Creative contact about it but I won't keep the hope up for an answer at this point.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

clieos said:


> E3 still has to connect to a PC for Scout Mode (or SPX for the matter) though, as it doesn't have a dedicated internal DSP like the E5 for sound processing. I'll try to ask my Creative contact about it but I won't keep the hope up for an answer at this point.


 

 I know it has to connect to a PC, that's the only time it would be useful.  Maybe on a few mobile games, but I can't think of any mobile games that would benefit from this (they're out there though). 
  
 I'm pretty sure the E3 does the DSP on itself just like the E5 does, otherwise what is the benefit of having it?


----------



## ClieOS

bugattikid2012 said:


> I know it has to connect to a PC, that's the only time it would be useful.  Maybe on a few mobile games, but I can't think of any mobile games that would benefit from this (they're out there though).
> 
> I'm pretty sure the E3 does the DSP on itself just like the E5 does, otherwise what is the benefit of having it?


 
  
 Well, you don't have to be disappointed for much longer. Just heard back from Creative that they already have plan to develop a driver for E5 that will support Scout Mode. No firm date yet as they are busy preparing for the launch of X7. But once they have X7 stable for release, they will turn their focus back to E5.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

clieos said:


> Well, you don't have to be disappointed for much longer. Just heard back from Creative that they already have plan to develop a driver for E5 that will support Scout Mode. No firm date yet as they are busy preparing for the launch of X7. But once they have X7 stable for release, they will turn their focus back to E5.


 

 Sweet!  Thanks so much for figuring this out for me!  Did you use your contact or did you use the support email thing?


----------



## ClieOS

bugattikid2012 said:


> Sweet!  Thanks so much for figuring this out for me!  Did you use your contact or did you use the support email thing?


 
  
 Internal contact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. They also read this thread for feedback so they do keep track on what customer want. Not just us blabbing away


----------



## Bugattikid2012

clieos said:


> Internal contact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's what I thought.  I'm glad that they do read it.  I know SB recently made an account on this website, but no one has posted anything to their page except for one person.  They've gotten quite a few views on it though. 

 Thanks again, knowing that the E5 has SM means that the Z doesn't have a single advantage over it, and now the E5 has a few advantages (better DAC and amp, so hopefully better overall quality, external so theoretically less interference, portable, better SNR (though that's minor), etc).  So now all I have to worry about is the E5 vs whatever else I find, but it looks like the E5 will be my pick now.


----------



## ClieOS

I did a quick RMAA measurement last night and didn't find any issue, that applies to both as a pure amp as well as a DAC/amp. The only downside I noticed is that, when used as a pure amp, the amp section can clip if the input is too hot. iPod / iPhone level of line-in is probably fine, anything above might not be (just an estimation, still need to verify how much it can take with a more complex measurement later on). So if you are using a source with a high line-output (i.e. FiiO X3, X5, etc), then you won't want to use E5 as a pure amp.


----------



## earfonia

I have pre-ordered a unit. Will be delivered tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

clieos said:


> I did a quick RMAA measurement last night and didn't find any issue, that applies to both as a pure amp as well as a DAC/amp. The only downside I noticed is that, when used as a pure amp, the amp section can clip if the input is too hot. iPod / iPhone level of line-in is probably fine, anything above might not be (just an estimation, still need to verify how much it can take with a more complex measurement later on). So if you are using a source with a high line-output (i.e. FiiO X3, X5, etc), then you won't want to use E5 as a pure amp.


 

 Good to note.  I'm going to be using it as a DAC and AMP with my Philips X2's mainly.  I might get a portable pair of headphones later down the line, or maybe some in ear's.  I can't see myself using it for anything other than DAC + AMP so I don't see myself having issues.


----------



## TJ Max

Limited quantities availible for order now at Amazon http://amzn.com/B00MXJYDUO


----------



## Bugattikid2012

tj max said:


> Limited quantities availible for order now at Amazon http://amzn.com/B00MXJYDUO


 

 Aw crap!  I didn't think they were doing that in the US!  I gotta make a decision and I gotta do it fast!


----------



## mobiuspizza

Does anyone know if E5, or E3, allow 'virtual' 5.1 output in Windows for SBX to pull surround sound data from games, to allow the headphone surround to generate accurate surround effect? This if I am not mistaken, is how the SoundBlaster Z series functions. I am worried that  the SBX surround effect in E5 is completely fake by just up-converting stereo sound from stereo data, as the spec lists support for 2.1 only.


----------



## HotIce

tj max said:


> Limited quantities availible for order now at Amazon http://amzn.com/B00MXJYDUO


 
  
 Thanks, ordered one.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

mobiuspizza said:


> Does anyone know if E5, or E3, allow 'virtual' 5.1 output in Windows for SBX to pull surround sound data from games, to allow the headphone surround to generate accurate surround effect? This if I am not mistaken, is how the SoundBlaster Z series functions. I am worried that  the SBX surround effect in E5 is completely fake by just up-converting stereo sound from stereo data, as the spec lists support for 2.1 only.


 

 Ok, I'm just going to make this simple.  It doesn't work that way. 
  
 If you're talking about if it takes a 5.1 output and makes it sound better than if it was a stereo output, then that is pointless to quality and doesn't give any notable benefit (unless you have a weird head_*SET*_ like the Razer Tiamat or something stupid).  All that happens with a 5.1 output when on a stereo system is it drops all but the front two speakers (unless you down scale it to stereo, thus making it pointless again.) 
  
 As far as the Z goes, it supports *PHYSICAL* 5.1 output, allowing for 6 different speakers to work.  It ALSO has SBX Surround, which allows for VIRTUAL surround sound, which uses the same basic idea that our brains use when we hear stuff.  It adds delays and stuff before one ear hears it, and yadda yadda yadda, it works really well.  Leave it at that. 
  
 The E5 supports everything the Z does except for dolby stuff (fairly useless, even with movies it's not that big of a deal), Scout Mode (soon to be added to the E5), and one other thing but I can't remember what it is.  I'll add it if I remember. 
  
 The E5 has advantages over the Z, and essentially no downsides as long as you're using headphones.  Dolby digital stuff isn't a big deal to me, and the E5 is soon to have Scout Mode, so I see no reason to get the Z. 
  
 The E5's advantages however are portability, better DAC and amp, not in the case, so less interference, better mic, and a few other things. 
  
 I'm probably going to order the E5 tonight, I highly recommend you do the same if you're a gamer.  It's a must have with the SBX Pro Studio and Scout Mode.  Really useful stuff. 
  
 If you need more clarification, feel free to ask.  But don't fall for marketing gimmicks like "Virtual 7.1 surround" in a headphone/set.  You have two speakers.  Virtual surround works fine, no need for virtual channels, it just adds a lot of issues with everything that /isn't/ multichannel.  Don't let anyone tell you that you need multiple drivers per ear to get surround either, each of those drivers have to be smaller than usual to go into the headphone/set and they lose a lot of quality when that happens.  HOWEVER virtual surround sound is really good, with SBX surround being commonly rated as the best.  Also, don't buy a head*SET* if possible, it's marketed towards gamers and the quality of the mic and sound are both overpriced and not that good.  For 50 bucks you can get much better audio quality than any head*SET* out there, in both mic and playback quality.  I have proof if you want/need it.  
  
 Feel free to ask more questions if you want to.


----------



## mobiuspizza

> Thanks *Bugattikid2012* for your reply, I get what you are saying but I think you misunderstood me.
> 
> For SBX to give accurate positioning and head related transfer function (HRTF) to work in a game to emulate surround sound on a stereo headphone, it would definitely need the game to output to the sound card (be it E5 or Z) the full 5.1 channel data. This allow DSP to extract the 5 different direction of sound source, apply the fancy maths and HRTF (the delays you are talking about), then down converts it to a stereo with virtual surround suitable for a headphone
> 
> The question I am asking is, does this show up as 5.1 in Windows? This is the only way to tell a game in Windows to output 5.1 sound, in order for the above to work, otherwise the game will only output 2.1 and the sound card won't have the full information required for the virtual surround. I know Z does this, but I am not sure if E5 will show up as 5.1 in Windows.


----------



## ClieOS

mobiuspizza said:


> > ... The question I am asking is, *does this show up as 5.1 in Windows? *This is the only way to tell a game in Windows to output 5.1 sound, in order for the above to work, otherwise the game will only output 2.1 and the sound card won't have the full information required for the virtual surround. I know Z does this, but I am not sure if E5 will show up as 5.1 in Windows.


 
  
 The answer is no.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

mobiuspizza said:


> > Thanks *Bugattikid2012* for your reply, I get what you are saying but I think you misunderstood me.
> >
> > For SBX to give accurate positioning and head related transfer function (HRTF) to work in a game to emulate surround sound on a stereo headphone, it would definitely need the game to output to the sound card (be it E5 or Z) the full 5.1 channel data. This allow DSP to extract the 5 different direction of sound source, apply the fancy maths and HRTF (the delays you are talking about), then down converts it to a stereo with virtual surround suitable for a headphone
> >
> > The question I am asking is, does this show up as 5.1 in Windows? This is the only way to tell a game in Windows to output 5.1 sound, in order for the above to work, otherwise the game will only output 2.1 and the sound card won't have the full information required for the virtual surround. I know Z does this, but I am not sure if E5 will show up as 5.1 in Windows.


 

 It would show up as stereo if you are outputting to headphones.  If you're outputting to speakers, it will output to as many speakers as you have (though with the E5 the max is 2(.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

Whoo hoo!  Just placed an order for my E5!  It shouldn't be too long before it comes in hopefully.  It's some of the best audio around for the price, and on top of that you've got SBX Pro, Scout Mode (soon to be at least), and portability!  So excited!


----------



## TripBitShooter

I hate surround sound lol. Heck, I can hear proper spacing while using my galaxy note 10.1 standard inbuilt speakers when playing games.


----------



## earfonia

Just got my E5 yesterday, and just tried today after fully charge the battery.  Now testing via bluetooth, streaming music from my phone (Galaxy S4).
  
 Wow wow wow!!! I didn't expect the sound quality to be this good!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Big powerful bass, spacious and very smooth sounding... wow! Awesome sound quality just by using bluetooth streaming... very very impressive!
  
 From the promotion email, I paid only SG$ 199, which is around US$ 155, with free shipping.  For the price, the sound quality is very very good! Simply a no brainer.
  
 I will try the USB DAC later, now still enjoying bluetooth streaming from phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Kudos Creative!


----------



## kyrian

I´m debating myself between the e5 and the ifi nano idsd. 
 in versatility the e5 is a winner but how would compare with the nano idsd, fiio e18, dragonfly 1.2, ... in sound quality? 
  
 thanks!


----------



## LucasCL

earfonia said:


> Just got my E5 yesterday, and just tried today after fully charge the battery.  Now testing via bluetooth, streaming music from my phone (Galaxy S4).
> 
> Wow wow wow!!! I didn't expect the sound quality to be this good!!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Glad you're enjoying the Sound Blaster E5 and sharing your experience with the community! Hope to see you down at SITEX for the X7 Preview


----------



## earfonia

kyrian said:


> I´m debating myself between the e5 and the ifi nano idsd.
> in versatility the e5 is a winner but how would compare with the nano idsd, fiio e18, dragonfly 1.2, ... in sound quality?
> 
> thanks!


 
  
 It is all depending on mix and match, not about which one better. What we need to know is the sound characteristic of the device, and match it well.
 I have ifi Micro iDSD, it's an excellence DAC, but IMHO the headphone amplifier, although extra ordinary powerful, but often sounds too bright for my taste. I like to pair it with darker sounding headphones, but not with analytical one.  For example, micro iDSD headphone output IMHO doesn't match with analytical headphones such as my HD800 and T1, also the new Audio Technica MSR7.  But it sounds good with my Shure SRH1540.  Please note, I'm taking about the headphone amplifier of the iDSD, not the DAC.  The DAC is excellent.
  
 As for SB E5, I haven't explore much, currently using bluetooth streaming from phone, driving my DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000, both sound fantastic!
 I will explore more of the SB E5 sound quality as USB DAC later, and post more impression.
  
  


lucascl said:


> Glad you're enjoying the Sound Blaster E5 and sharing your experience with the community! Hope to see you down at SITEX for the X7 Preview


 
  
 Yes, I'm coming. My slot is tomorrow 7 pm 
 Frankly, I need the 123 dB SNR of the line input of the X7, so I do interested with the X7 as well 
  
 I have 2 questions regarding E5:
 1. Both headphone outputs, are they driven by separate, dedicated amplifiers?  2 separate TI6120A2?
 2. For the analog line input of E5, when we select line input instead of mic, does it bypass the microphone pre-amplifier, direct to the ADC?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## LucasCL

earfonia said:


> It is all depending on mix and match, not about which one better. What we need to know is the sound characteristic of the device, and match it well.
> I have ifi Micro iDSD, it's an excellence DAC, but IMHO the headphone amplifier, although extra ordinary powerful, but often sounds too bright for my taste. I like to pair it with darker sounding headphones, but not with analytical one.  For example, micro iDSD headphone output IMHO doesn't match with analytical headphones such as my HD800 and T1, also the new Audio Technica MSR7.  But it sounds good with my Shure SRH1540.  Please note, I'm taking about the headphone amplifier of the iDSD, not the DAC.  The DAC is excellent.
> 
> As for SB E5, I haven't explore much, currently using bluetooth streaming from phone, driving my DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000, both sound fantastic!
> ...


 
 Hello,
  
 1. They are driven by a dedicated TI6120A2 for the two outputs.
  
 2. It bypasses the microphone pre-amplifier.

 Thanks,
 Lucas


----------



## earfonia

lucascl said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1. They are driven by a dedicated TI6120A2 for the two outputs.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great thanks Lucas!
  
So there are 2x TPA6120A2 inside... that's cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Oooppss, read wrongly, one TPA6120A2 for both headphone outputs right?  Not 2x TPA6120A2 in the E5 right?
  
 When I tested to connect 2 earphones, I heard disturbance when inserting the second IEM, on the sound of the earphone that has been plugged in first. So both headphone outputs seems to be just simply paralleled. One amplifier paralleled to two outputs.


----------



## TripBitShooter

But I remember reading it has dedicated amps for each headphone out


----------



## TripBitShooter

So how does this compare to the iDSD Nano and E18, all three working as DACs and amps for a smartphone and computer? I know the iDSD Nano amp is not the best, but I got a FiiO E12A


----------



## earfonia

tripbitshooter said:


> So how does this compare to the iDSD Nano and E18, all three working as DACs and amps for a smartphone and computer? I know the iDSD Nano amp is not the best, but I got a FiiO E12A


 
  
 I tried Nano a few months ago, was not impressed. From memory, SB E5 is better.
 SB E5 sound signature is thick and smooth, strong bass, yet quite spacious even if the treble is on the soft side. E5 is rather warm sounding with good detail and focus imaging. I do enjoy the sound signature, even if I prefer a little bit more sparkling and airy treble. 
 At the beginning it sounds a bit artificial to me, I thought the bass was enhanced, and the surround enhancement was activated. I checked a few times, the SBX was off, so it supposed to be the native sound signature of the E5 headphone output. I was really impressed with the sound quality of the headphone output. It sounds powerful. Maybe the bass a tad stronger than natural, but when paired with natural analytical IEMs like the DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000, E5 match them really well. Not really the natural transparent type like Fiio X5 or Dragonfly DAC, SB E5 leans toward warm signature with strong bass, but the high quality warm character, with good detail and imaging.
  
 I think the sound quality is simply beyond its price tag 
  
 Also tried the USB host port connected to my Galaxy S4, it works well. So I can use SB E5 as an external DAC+Amp for my Galaxy S4, quite impressive!
  
 So far so good, I'm very satisfied with SB E5 so far. Very good sound quality with tons of features, at a very affordable price


----------



## earfonia

Insane setup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 Hifiman HE5-LE shown above is probably the second most difficult to drive Orthodynamic from Hifiman, after the famous HE6.
 And SB E5 drives it loud !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 The sound characteristic seems to change a bit at high gain, the treble is more sparkling.


----------



## TJ Max

Well my first impression so far from about 2 hours of use has been a bit challenging. Getting the DAC installed on my Windows 7 was a bit tricky. When you first plug it in, it installs a generic driver but only supports 48khz/24bit. I had to go to the website and download  the software pack which updated the driver, but as soon as I plugged in my headphones I got a lot of Pops and click when nothing was playing, and then the last millisecond of audio after pressing Stop in Jriver would continuously repeat. Then I found out that the Auto update app had another Software pack with another updated driver that finally fixed those major issues.
 Right now though I don't think the ASIO driver works as well as the WASPI, it doesn't like large buffer sizes and the volume knob on the E5 does'nt do anything. So WASPI is recommended. Ok but after I figured out all that, so far so good with using it as a DAC for a PC.
  
 When I connected a iPod Touch 5 and my HTC Desire 816 android phone an error messages immediately popped up saying that I don't have the necessary Sound Blaster app, but this message can be ignored. The iOS music app worked and my prefered Onkyo HF Player worked on my Android phone.
  
 One major concern is that on my Android phone the E5 also charges the battery. This in my opinion is not necessary and just waste battery power, and might even add noise. I like the idea on the Fiio E18 to leave charging as optional.


----------



## earfonia

tj max said:


> Right now though I don't think the ASIO driver works as well as the WASPI, it doesn't like large buffer sizes and the volume knob on the E5 does'nt do anything. So WASPI is recommended. Ok but after I figured out all that, so far so good with using it as a DAC for a PC.
> 
> One major concern is that on my Android phone the E5 also charges the battery. This in my opinion is not necessary and just waste battery power, and might even add noise. I like the idea on the Fiio E18 to leave charging as optional.


 
  
 I use foobar WASAPI event for E5, works well so far.
  
 Yes, agree, charging of mobile phone should be made optional.


----------



## TJ Max

Ok something is wrong, after a full charge, the E5 battery drained and was hot after 1.5 hours while connected to my phone. Is that normal?


----------



## ClieOS

tj max said:


> Ok something is wrong, after a full charge, the E5 battery drained and was hot after 1.5 hours while connected to my phone. Is that normal?


 
 You let it charge your phone for 1.5hrs?


----------



## TJ Max

Hahaha well my intentions were to listen to music for about an hour.....this is what I bought it for to use the E5 as a DAC for my phone, not to charge the battery. Thats a silly idea I dont know why Creative did that.


----------



## iter55

HI! I have a question here. Can i listen music and charge E5 in same time?


----------



## TJ Max

iter55 said:


> HI! I have a question here. Can i listen music and charge E5 in same time?




From a computer and Android device, yes you can.


----------



## HotIce

tj max said:


> Hahaha well my intentions were to listen to music for about an hour.....this is what I bought it for to use the E5 as a DAC for my phone, not to charge the battery. Thats a silly idea I dont know why Creative did that.


 
  
 But that is a problem though. The USB link should not allow power charge the connected device, not w/out an option to turn off the feature.


----------



## TJ Max

hotice said:


> But that is a problem though. The USB link should not allow power charge the connected device, not w/out an option to turn off the feature.




Exactly! This is only with Android devices though. Apple devices do not charge. But something is still wrong, it should at least last more than 1.5 hours and it should have not been so hot, compared to the E18 which last for much longer and always remains cool. It doesnt appear the E3 charges though.


----------



## HotIce

Yes, IMO the device should now expose a USB power profile, at least not w/out an option to turn it off.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

It wouldn't add noise or interference, as it charges it over USB, which is a digital connection.


----------



## oiuy

This is about half the price of the E5, and looks very nice. I wonder how it sounds with re400?
  
https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2661
  
In english:
 https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.audio-technica.co.jp%2Fatj%2Fshow_model.php%3FmodelId%3D2661&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## TJ Max

bugattikid2012 said:


> It wouldn't add noise or interference, as it charges it over USB, which is a digital connection.


 
  
 It doesn't matter at this point, it (charging through the amp) doesn't belong there to begin with in my opinion. After using it a little more today I see the cons of such an implementation. I'm going to return my E5, there are some stability issues in it that need to be fixed first. Both on PC and on my Cellphone.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

They're probably going to add an option for the charging thing (I think there was one in the beginning, but they may have removed it due to bugs or something and plan to add it back later).  What issues are you talking about?  A few software issues?  Those are bound to happen with anything, and Creative is making a real effort to change the stereotype about their buggy drivers, so I'm sure that as soon as these bugs/issues are reported they will have them fixed right away.


----------



## earfonia

I've been using E5 both from PC and smart phones, no software issue so far.  The only issue was only when I connected E5 to my Android phone, through USB, before turning it ON. And turned it ON after it is connected. The sound distorted.  But when I turned ON E5 before connecting, it is fine.  With PC no issue so far.
  
 I do hear a very soft hiss noise when silent, on sensitive IEMs like DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000. But not really audible on other IEMs, and no noise on headphones.
 So, probably Creative can improve the headphone output to lower the noise floor even further.  Hopefully X7 would have lower headphone output noise floor.
  
 The automatic charging when connected to phone via USB is quite annoying though... drain out the battery of E5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Imagine if E5 is connected to tablet with 4000-5000 mAh battery, and the 3200 mAh E5 battery is charging those large batteries... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  really doesn't make any sense to me.
  
 Creative, please give option in the setting to set the charging option through USB an optional feature.  Thanks!


----------



## TJ Max

earfonia said:


> I've been using E5 both from PC and smart phones, no software issue so far.  The only issue was only when I connected E5 to my Android phone, through USB, before turning it ON. And turned it ON after it is connected. The sound distorted.  But when I turned ON E5 before connecting, it is fine.  With PC no issue so far.
> 
> I do hear a very soft hiss noise when silent, on sensitive IEMs like DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000. But not really audible on other IEMs, and no noise on headphones.
> So, probably Creative can improve the headphone output to lower the noise floor even further.  Hopefully X7 would have lower headphone output noise floor.
> ...




How long did your battery last when connected to your phone? Did it your E5 get really warm? 
I was listening with a pair of Creative Aurvana Live! 2 and I didnt notice any hiss.


----------



## earfonia

tj max said:


> How long did your battery last when connected to your phone? Did it your E5 get really warm?
> I was listening with a pair of Creative Aurvana Live! 2 and I didnt notice any hiss.


 
  
 I didn't really measure the time till it fully discharged. Only charged to full twice so far. I didn't use it very long, maybe around half an hour on USB to phone, longer on bluetooth, so I don't know how long will it last when using USB to phone till the battery flat.
  
 So far only luke warm, even when driving the HE5-LE orthodynamic. Never got as warm as my DACport or as hot as my LH Geek Out 450.  So I don't have heat problem so far with E5.
  
 You won't hear the hiss noise on headphone.  Only with sensitive IEM, not all IEM.  So it is not a major issue, but the noise floor is higher compared to DACport and Dragonfly, for example.  Geek Out 450 also has audible hiss noise with sensitive IEM.


----------



## HotIce

I guess one could buy a USB cable w/out +5V line, and be done with it.
 Or maybe CL should give it for free


----------



## earfonia

hotice said:


> I guess one could buy a USB cable w/out +5V line, and be done with it.
> Or maybe CL should give it for free


 
  
 Sometime the +5V required for handshaking. But I'm not sure if that is the case with smartphones and tablets.


----------



## TripBitShooter

I don't think it is needed.


----------



## Juan13

So as a music device, strictly amp/dac, how  do you guys think it perform .... might compare well with let's say O2/ODAC? Here in Spain It costs 200 euros so could be an affordable option, though It seems more expensive than in other markets considering your reported prices.
  
 Will it be a good match to Sennheiser HD600? How it this compare with the much expensive xonar essence one?
  
 Lots of doubts  but I'm thinking I might buy one.
  
 Would be nice to read a review from an audiophile perspective. I do not care at all about bluetooth, gaming and so on... and really courious about the x7 specs and price. Here in Spain doesnt seem to be available or any information at Creative site whatsoever.


----------



## ClieOS

tripbitshooter said:


> I don't think it is needed.


 
 Just came back from SITEX and I asked the Creative guys there. They do said the 5V is needed for proper connection, but they know about the concern here and will ne looking into a solution.
  
  


juan13 said:


> ...
> Would be nice to read a review from an audiophile perspective. I do not care at all about bluetooth, gaming and so on... and really courious about the x7 specs and price. Here in Spain doesnt seem to be available or any information at Creative site whatsoever.


 
 Listen to X7 just now. Surprisingly powerful.


----------



## Juan13

clieos said:


> Just came back from SITEX and I asked the Creative guys there. They do said the 5V is needed for proper connection, but they know about the concern here and will ne looking into a solution.
> 
> 
> Listen to X7 just now. Surprisingly powerful.


 

 Cool! but still no available here in Spain  What are your impressions now that you had more time on the E5 as strictly DAC/Amp? I was thinking about buy an O2 amp plus an hifime usb dac for my hd600  but if E5 dac and amp are good I might go for it 
 I don´t want to wait and E5 is already available here . X7 is looking promising though and I also have an eye on xonar one....
  
 By the way thanks for all the useful information and the fast reply.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## TripBitShooter

clieos said:


> Just came back from SITEX and I asked the Creative guys there. They do said the 5V is needed for proper connection, but they know about the concern here and will ne looking into a solution.
> 
> 
> Listen to X7 just now. Surprisingly powerful.


I wish I could go to the Sitex show but I was in Malaysia for holiday. I'm returning to Singapore about 1hr from now.

What is the DAC and amps used in the X7, and prelim impressions vs other similarly priced desktop DACs?


----------



## HotIce

clieos said:


> Just came back from SITEX and I asked the Creative guys there. They do said the 5V is needed for proper connection, but they know about the concern here and will ne looking into a solution.


 
  
 I hope they can disable the USB power profile via FW upgrade, otherwise a solution involving a schematic change would be problematic.
 Android users (provided app with proper access - assuming one app or a configuration option does not already exist), should be able to turn off device charging by poking proper values to the /sys/bus/usb or /sys/class/power_supply/BATx filesystem.


----------



## earfonia

After using SB E5 for a few days now, I like the sound signature, powerful, strong bass, with spacious imaging. The low gain sounds smoother than the high gain, which may sounds less refined on high impedance analytic headphones such as HD800 & T1. So I stick with the low gain, and use it with IEMs and headphones that don't require high voltage swing.
  
 From tons of features that works flawlessly so far, easy bluetooth pairing, great bluetooth sound quality, very powerful headphone output, useful internal microphones for communication, I have only 2 concerns:
  
 1. USB power that cannot be disabled to charge smart phones and tablet.  Hopefully will be fixed soon.
  
 2. Slightly high noise floor for sensitive IEMs. Not audible on headphones, but at around 3.8 mV (33 ohm load), the headphone output noise floor is audible on some sensitive IEMs (DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000 on my case).
  

  
  
 I hope Creative have improved the headphone output noise floor on the X7.


----------



## TJ Max

One difference I notice when compared to the Fiio E18 is that my phone detects the E18 has a peripheral Device and goes in to USB Host Mode, but it connects to the E5 the same way it connects to my computer, and enables USB file sharing and enables the HTC Sync Manager. So the E5 has to be using the wrong protocols right? Can something like this be fixed with a firmware update?


----------



## ClieOS

earfonia said:


> .. 2. Slightly high noise floor for sensitive IEMs. Not audible on headphones, but at around 3.8 mV (33 ohm load), the headphone output noise floor is audible on some sensitive IEMs (DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000 on my case).


 
  
 I heard some hiss with sensitive IEM as well, but only when I turn the volume to very loud (enough to deafen a person in a few minute). In normal listening volume, I didn't notice much hiss even in quiet passage. I do agree this can be better, but it is not a turn down for me.
  


tj max said:


> One difference I notice when compared to the Fiio E18 is that my phone detects the E18 has a peripheral Device and goes in to USB Host Mode, but it connects to the E5 the same way it connects to my computer, and enables USB file sharing and enables the HTC Sync Manager. So the E5 has to be using the wrong protocols right? Can something like this be fixed with a firmware update?


 
 Not sure what kind of protocol Creative is using, but definitely not the typical way we have seen on any other USB DAC/amp that support smartphone OTG.


----------



## TripBitShooter

clieos said:


> I heard some hiss with sensitive IEM as well, but only when I turn the volume to very loud (enough to deafen a person in a few minute). In normal listening volume, I didn't notice much hiss even in quiet passage. I do agree this can be better, but it is not a turn down for me.
> 
> Not sure what kind of protocol Creative is using, but definitely not the typical way we have seen on any other USB DAC/amp that support smartphone OTG.


maybe this is due to how different the E5 is compared to other smartphone compatible DAC/Amps. The E5, when working with the SB app, may be wrongly interpreted as a computer by the phone


----------



## kawaivpc1

I'm interested in. How does this unit sound to you guys??
Does it sound as good as AK240??
I can't find a good review on its sound quality. 

How does it sound compared to DX100??


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> I heard some hiss with sensitive IEM as well, but only when I turn the volume to very loud (enough to deafen a person in a few minute). In normal listening volume, I didn't notice much hiss even in quiet passage. I do agree this can be better, but it is not a turn down for me.


 
  
 Agree, not a turn down, but some people are sensitive to background hiss, so, just something to be aware of, and something to be improved by the Creative team, to bring it down to less than 2mV rms.
 The hiss is constant regardless of the volume level. The hiss can be heard even when the music is not playing. This is actually quite common with all of my DAC+Amp utilizing digital volume control, like my Yulong DA8, LH Geek Out 450, and now SB E5. Those equipment with digital volume control, have constant mild hiss noise regardless of the volume level, when the music is off.
  
 In fact, regardless the slight hiss noise, I really like the pairing of SB E5 with DN-1000 and DN-2000. E5 really sounds good with DN-1000 and DN-2000, very good pairing!


----------



## earfonia

kawaivpc1 said:


> I'm interested in. How does this unit sound to you guys??
> Does it sound as good as AK240??
> I can't find a good review on its sound quality.
> 
> How does it sound compared to DX100??


 
  
 Comparing with AK240?  Come on, I bought this E5 for only US$ 155 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'm not against AK240, but I had a bit of time with it, and was not impressed with it. Not only me, 2 friends of mine, we listened to AK240 for a while, and we were not impressed. Maybe due to the music, or IEM pairing or other thing... will give it a try again when I have the chance.
  
 I have DX90, and E5 sounds a bit more powerful than DX90, and has a more lively dynamic. While DX90 sounds more refined.
  
 Look at SB E5 as a useful audio toolbox, that sounds good. I really like it a lot when driving my IEMs, but not so for high impedance headphones. Bass is on the strong side, mids is full bodied, and it has pretty good spacious imaging. E5 sounds smooth when driving IEMs, but not so smooth driving high impedance headphones on high gain. So I will stick using it with low gain for IEM and easy to drive headphones. Honestly, I like it


----------



## earfonia

Sorry clicked wrong button... double posts.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Where did you buy it for 150 bucks?? They sell it for 199....


----------



## earfonia

kawaivpc1 said:


> Where did you buy it for 150 bucks?? They sell it for 199....




Email promotion, i registered to be notified when the unit available. Kind of early birds special price. Now cannot get at that price anymore. But i still consider it excellent value at current selling price.


----------



## unknownsolo

I am not sure what background hiss you guys are talking about? I tried this thing connected to my PC via USB AND Bluetooth and tried it with both Sennheiser ie800 and Shure SE846 with no music playing at all. Both IEMs had no hiss whether the volume is all the way down or cranked all the way up. Unless my ears has gone bad for listening and gaming with these IEMs on high volume lol. I don't find myself saying "Ha?" "What?" at all though lol
  
  

  
 On another note, I love this little amp. I honestly thought I am going to buy it, be disappointed with it, and return it. But this little guy is definitely staying


----------



## earfonia

unknownsolo said:


> I am not sure what background hiss you guys are talking about? I tried this thing connected to my PC via USB AND Bluetooth and tried it with both Sennheiser ie800 and Shure SE846 with no music playing at all. Both IEMs had no hiss whether the volume is all the way down or cranked all the way up. Unless my ears has gone bad for listening and gaming with these IEMs on high volume lol. I don't find myself saying "Ha?" "What?" at all though lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wear your IEM, stop the music, and then try to unplug, then plug in the earphone jack to the headphone output. Do you hear any different?
 The hiss noise is nothing to worry about. It is very mild, or probably my ears are just too sensitive. I mentioned it because some people are sensitive to background noise. To me, I doesn't bother me, but it's there, I can hear it.


----------



## Juan13

Can you use the E5 as an amp for ipod, sansa, etc Or it has to be connected to a computer or phone to properly work?
 Or put it another way can you use it connecting from a 3'5 jack out of your DAP?


----------



## ClieOS

juan13 said:


> Can you use the E5 as an amp for ipod, sansa, etc Or it has to be connected to a computer or phone to properly work?
> Or put it another way can you use it connecting from a 3'5 jack out of your DAP?


 

 Yes. It works as pure amp as well..


----------



## TJ Max

juan13 said:


> Can you use the E5 as an amp for ipod, sansa, etc Or it has to be connected to a computer or phone to properly work?
> Or put it another way can you use it connecting from a 3'5 jack out of your DAP?




You can use it as a DAC for a computer, iPod touch 5,iPhone 5&6, and Android phone 4.0+. however installing a special services in order for the DAC to function correctly from the app stores.

You can also use it as a straight AMP through the analog 3.5 mm input .


----------



## TripBitShooter

I definitely wouldn't recommend using it purely as an amp straight from a headphone out, as this is double amping.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> Yes. It works as pure amp as well..


 
  
 Really? Will the Line In bypass the ADC?
 I think the line input always goes to ADC, converting analog to digital, and then streams the digital signal to the DSP, and then to DAC to convert it back to analog. I don't see the way to set E5 line input to bypass it's DSP and ADC.
 E5 doesn't have analog volume pot, only digital volume, so the signal must be converted to digital first to make use of the volume pot. Also when using the analog line input, we can always turn on the SBX and we can hear that the DSP processes the audio signal. So I don't see we can use E5 as pure analog amp.
  
 Yes, we can plug in any analog signal to the line input, and we will hear it amplified on the headphone output like using a normal headphone amp, but the analog signal is not directly amplified by the headphone amplifier, but already converted to digital first before amplification. Not direct amplification like analog headphone amp.


----------



## Angry

Hi guys, just for those who is using iPhone 4/4S running iOS7, the E5 works as well via the 30 pin usb cable.


----------



## moophus

hmm, if there isn't a way to bypass the ADC and the DAC and just use the unit as an AMP that would be minus a point in my books.
 More importantly, the fact that the volume is not analog would be a deal-breaker for me! That would mean that lowering the volume means reducing the dynamic range.
 Can someone confirm this?
 Suddenly it's looking less promising to me.


----------



## earfonia

moophus said:


> hmm, if there isn't a way to bypass the ADC and the DAC and just use the unit as an AMP that would be minus a point in my books.
> More importantly, the fact that the volume is not analog would be a deal-breaker for me! That would mean that lowering the volume means reducing the dynamic range.
> Can someone confirm this?
> Suddenly it's looking less promising to me.


 
  
 SB E5 is more of an audio 'Swiss Army Knife'. Small portable unit to do many audio tasks. For the features E5 has, it is make sense to do all in digital domain.
 What I'm curious to know is, whether the DSP is processing the audio in 24 or 32 bits. @LucasCL, could you please confirm about it?
  
 Lowering volume in digital volume reducing the resolution. But we shouldn't be worry about it, if the digital volume is using 32 bit.
 From my experience, digital volume is fine. I have Mytek 192-DSD that has both digital and analog volume, often the digital volume sounds cleaner. My Yulong DA8 is using digital volume, and is currently my best sounding DAC+Amp. In fact many analog volume pot showing deterioration after sometime. Volume imbalance, and those scratchy noises. Don't worry too much about digital volume, these days digital volume control is quite advance and sounds good, and last longer.
  
 Anyway, I'm quite impressed with the sound quality of E5, it sounds very good with my DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000.


----------



## moophus

Yes, true.
 I found a helpful article:
http://www.esstech.com/PDF/digital-vs-analog-volume-control.pdf
  
 so  the question is, what bitrate does the DSP operate in?


----------



## HotIce

Just got mine. Confirm Linux (Ubuntu 14.04) picks it up w/out issues. Listening and testing now ...


----------



## Bugattikid2012

moophus said:


> Yes, true.
> I found a helpful article:
> http://www.esstech.com/PDF/digital-vs-analog-volume-control.pdf
> 
> so  the question is, what bitrate does the DSP operate in?


 

 Not really... All over there website it's posted.  Without DSP it's 24 bit by 192khz and with DSP it's 24 bit by 96khz.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

hotice said:


> Just got mine. Confirm Linux (Ubuntu 14.04) picks it up w/out issues. Listening and testing now ...


 

 Nice!  Thanks for letting me know!  Mine arrived a few days ago, but I can't use it until Friday (long story).


----------



## HotIce

This is the USB profile exported by the E5:
  
Bus 003 Device 015: ID 041e:323c Creative Technology, Ltd 
 Device Descriptor:
   bLength                18
   bDescriptorType         1
   bcdUSB               2.00
   bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device
   bDeviceSubClass         2 ?
   bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association
   bMaxPacketSize0        64
   idVendor           0x041e Creative Technology, Ltd
   idProduct          0x323c 
   bcdDevice            1.00
   iManufacturer           1 
   iProduct                2 
   iSerial                11 
   bNumConfigurations      1
   Configuration Descriptor:
     bLength                 9
     bDescriptorType         2
     wTotalLength          584
     bNumInterfaces          4
     bConfigurationValue     1
     iConfiguration          0 
     bmAttributes         0x80
       (Bus Powered)
     MaxPower              500mA
     Interface Association:
       bLength                 8
       bDescriptorType        11
       bFirstInterface         0
       bInterfaceCount         3
       bFunctionClass          1 Audio
       bFunctionSubClass       0 
       bFunctionProtocol      32 
       iFunction               0 
     Interface Descriptor:
       bLength                 9
       bDescriptorType         4
       bInterfaceNumber        0
       bAlternateSetting       0
       bNumEndpoints           1
       bInterfaceClass         1 Audio
       bInterfaceSubClass      1 Control Device
       bInterfaceProtocol     32 
       iInterface              2 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                 9
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)
         bcdADC               2.00
         bCategory               8
         wTotalLength          409
         bmControl            0x00
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                 8
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype     10 (CLOCK_SOURCE)
         bClockID               15
         bmAttributes         0x03 Internal programmable Clock 
         bmControls           0x03
           Clock Frequency Control (read/write)
         bAssocTerminal          0
         iClockSource           12 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                 8
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype     10 (CLOCK_SOURCE)
         bClockID               16
         bmAttributes         0x03 Internal programmable Clock 
         bmControls           0x03
           Clock Frequency Control (read/write)
         bAssocTerminal          0
         iClockSource           13 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                 9
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype     11 (CLOCK_SELECTOR)
         bUnitID                17
         bNrInPins               2
         baCSourceID( 0)        15
         baCSourceID( 1)        16
         bmControls           0x03
           Clock Selector Control (read/write)
         iClockSelector          0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                17
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)
         bTerminalID            33
         wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming
         bAssocTerminal          0
         bCSourceID             17
         bNrChannels             2
         bmChannelConfig   0x00000003
           Front Left (FL)
           Front Right (FR)
         bmControls    0x0000
         iChannelNames           0 
         iTerminal               0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                17
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)
         bTerminalID            34
         wTerminalType      0x0206 Processing Microphone Array
         bAssocTerminal          0
         bCSourceID             17
         bNrChannels             2
         bmChannelConfig   0x00000003
           Front Left (FL)
           Front Right (FR)
         bmControls    0x0000
         iChannelNames           0 
         iTerminal               3 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                17
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)
         bTerminalID            35
         wTerminalType      0x0603 Line Connector
         bAssocTerminal          0
         bCSourceID             17
         bNrChannels             2
         bmChannelConfig   0x00000003
           Front Left (FL)
           Front Right (FR)
         bmControls    0x0000
         iChannelNames           0 
         iTerminal               6 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                17
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)
         bTerminalID            36
         wTerminalType      0x0201 Microphone
         bAssocTerminal          0
         bCSourceID             17
         bNrChannels             2
         bmChannelConfig   0x00000003
           Front Left (FL)
           Front Right (FR)
         bmControls    0x0000
         iChannelNames           0 
         iTerminal               7 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                17
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)
         bTerminalID            37
         wTerminalType      0x0605 SPDIF interface
         bAssocTerminal          0
         bCSourceID             17
         bNrChannels             2
         bmChannelConfig   0x00000003
           Front Left (FL)
           Front Right (FR)
         bmControls    0x0000
         iChannelNames           0 
         iTerminal               8 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                17
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)
         bTerminalID            38
         wTerminalType      0x0503 Down Line Phone
         bAssocTerminal          0
         bCSourceID             17
         bNrChannels             2
         bmChannelConfig   0x00000003
           Front Left (FL)
           Front Right (FR)
         bmControls    0x0000
         iChannelNames           0 
         iTerminal              10 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                17
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)
         bTerminalID            39
         wTerminalType      0x0602 Digital Audio Interface
         bAssocTerminal          0
         bCSourceID             17
         bNrChannels             2
         bmChannelConfig   0x00000003
           Front Left (FL)
           Front Right (FR)
         bmControls    0x0000
         iChannelNames           0 
         iTerminal               5 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                12
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)
         bTerminalID            42
         wTerminalType      0x0301 Speaker
         bAssocTerminal          0
         bSourceID               1
         bCSourceID             17
         bmControls         0x0000
         iTerminal               4 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                12
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)
         bTerminalID            43
         wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming
         bAssocTerminal          0
         bSourceID              14
         bCSourceID             17
         bmControls         0x0000
         iTerminal               0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                 1
         bSourceID              13
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00000003
           Mute Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                 2
         bSourceID              34
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00000003
           Mute Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                 3
         bSourceID              35
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00000003
           Mute Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                 4
         bSourceID              36
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00300003
           Mute Control (read/write)
           Input gain Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                 5
         bSourceID              37
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00000003
           Mute Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                 6
         bSourceID              39
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00000003
           Mute Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                 8
         bSourceID              34
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00000003
           Mute Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                 9
         bSourceID              35
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00000003
           Mute Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                10
         bSourceID              36
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00000003
           Mute Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                11
         bSourceID              38
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00000003
           Mute Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                18
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)
         bUnitID                12
         bSourceID              37
         bmaControls( 0)      0x00000003
           Mute Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 1)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         bmaControls( 2)      0x0000000c
           Volume Control (read/write)
         iFeature                0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                12
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      5 (SELECTOR_UNIT)
         bUnitID                14
         bNrInPins               5
         baSource( 0)            3
         baSource( 1)            2
         baSource( 2)            4
         baSource( 3)            5
         baSource( 4)            6
         bmControls           0x03
           Selector Control (read/write)
         iSelector               0 
       AudioControl Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                22
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      4 (MIXER_UNIT)
         bUnitID                13
         bNrPins                 6
         baSourceID( 0)         33
         baSourceID( 1)          8
         baSourceID( 2)          9
         baSourceID( 3)         10
         baSourceID( 4)         11
         baSourceID( 5)         12
         bNrChannels             2
         bmChannelConfig    0x00000003
           Front Left (FL)
           Front Right (FR)
         iChannelNames           0 
  99 99 99
         bmControls         00
         iMixer                 0 
       Endpoint Descriptor:
         bLength                 7
         bDescriptorType         5
         bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN
         bmAttributes            3
           Transfer Type            Interrupt
           Synch Type               None
           Usage Type               Data
         wMaxPacketSize     0x0006  1x 6 bytes
         bInterval               1
     Interface Descriptor:
       bLength                 9
       bDescriptorType         4
       bInterfaceNumber        1
       bAlternateSetting       0
       bNumEndpoints           0
       bInterfaceClass         1 Audio
       bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming
       bInterfaceProtocol     32 
       iInterface              0 
     Interface Descriptor:
       bLength                 9
       bDescriptorType         4
       bInterfaceNumber        1
       bAlternateSetting       1
       bNumEndpoints           2
       bInterfaceClass         1 Audio
       bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming
       bInterfaceProtocol     32 
       iInterface              0 
       AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                16
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)
         bTerminalLink          33
         bmControls           0x00
         bFormatType             1
         bmFormats         0x00000001
           PCM
         bNrChannels             2
         bmChannelConfig   0x00000003
           Front Left (FL)
           Front Right (FR)
         iChannelNames           0 
       AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                 6
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)
         bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)
         bSubslotSize            3
         bBitResolution         24
       Endpoint Descriptor:
         bLength                 7
         bDescriptorType         5
         bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT
         bmAttributes            5
           Transfer Type            Isochronous
           Synch Type               Asynchronous
           Usage Type               Data
         wMaxPacketSize     0x0246  1x 582 bytes
         bInterval               3
         AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:
           bLength                 8
           bDescriptorType        37
           bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)
           bmAttributes         0x00
           bmControls           0x00
           bLockDelayUnits         1 Milliseconds
           wLockDelay             10
       Endpoint Descriptor:
         bLength                 7
         bDescriptorType         5
         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
         bmAttributes           17
           Transfer Type            Isochronous
           Synch Type               None
           Usage Type               Feedback
         wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes
         bInterval               4
     Interface Descriptor:
       bLength                 9
       bDescriptorType         4
       bInterfaceNumber        2
       bAlternateSetting       0
       bNumEndpoints           0
       bInterfaceClass         1 Audio
       bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming
       bInterfaceProtocol     32 
       iInterface              0 
     Interface Descriptor:
       bLength                 9
       bDescriptorType         4
       bInterfaceNumber        2
       bAlternateSetting       1
       bNumEndpoints           1
       bInterfaceClass         1 Audio
       bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming
       bInterfaceProtocol     32 
       iInterface              0 
       AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                16
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)
         bTerminalLink          43
         bmControls           0x00
         bFormatType             1
         bmFormats         0x00000001
           PCM
         bNrChannels             2
         bmChannelConfig   0x00000003
           Front Left (FL)
           Front Right (FR)
         iChannelNames           0 
       AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:
         bLength                 6
         bDescriptorType        36
         bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)
         bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)
         bSubslotSize            3
         bBitResolution         24
       Endpoint Descriptor:
         bLength                 7
         bDescriptorType         5
         bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN
         bmAttributes            5
           Transfer Type            Isochronous
           Synch Type               Asynchronous
           Usage Type               Data
         wMaxPacketSize     0x0246  1x 582 bytes
         bInterval               3
         AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:
           bLength                 8
           bDescriptorType        37
           bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)
           bmAttributes         0x00
           bmControls           0x00
           bLockDelayUnits         1 Milliseconds
           wLockDelay             10
     Interface Descriptor:
       bLength                 9
       bDescriptorType         4
       bInterfaceNumber        3
       bAlternateSetting       0
       bNumEndpoints           1
       bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device
       bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass
       bInterfaceProtocol      0 None
       iInterface              0 
         HID Device Descriptor:
           bLength                 9
           bDescriptorType        33
           bcdHID               1.00
           bCountryCode            0 Not supported
           bNumDescriptors         1
           bDescriptorType        34 Report
           wDescriptorLength      68
          Report Descriptors: 
            ** UNAVAILABLE **
       Endpoint Descriptor:
         bLength                 7
         bDescriptorType         5
         bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN
         bmAttributes            3
           Transfer Type            Interrupt
           Synch Type               None
           Usage Type               Data
         wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes
         bInterval               1


----------



## HotIce

I use it a low gain, and with the MDR-7506 the noise floor is pretty dark for me. I can't hear almost anything.


----------



## HotIce

As for the battery charge issue. The device has two USB ports. Did you try to connect your device into the one not named "Host" (the micro-USB one)?
 That might do the trick as far as I can read from their support page.


----------



## HotIce

I noticed that when connecting via the iOS Sound Blaster Central app (almost useless, the iOS version), the sound level changed dramatically.
 Now the scale reported by the Linux control panel is lower than it used to (volume is much higher), before I connected the iPhone.
 This even once I broken the pairing with the iPhone.
 Not sure if this is a device issue, or a Linux one, as I noticed weird behavior even with the UD120 DAC.


----------



## earfonia

moophus said:


> Yes, true.
> I found a helpful article:
> http://www.esstech.com/PDF/digital-vs-analog-volume-control.pdf
> 
> so  the question is, what bitrate does the DSP operate in?


 
  
 Nice article, thanks!  Hopefully @Sound Blaster willing to share some info about the DSP operation bit depth.
 I used to be purist myself, caring more of what I read about the specs, more than what I hear. Now I choose to trust my ears, and my ears telling me SB E5 sounds great!
 Playing "Dr. Chesky's Sensational, Fantastic, and Simply Amazing Binaural Sound Show", wow, the imaging is wide, spacious, and clear!  However Creative did it, E5 sounds good!
  
  


hotice said:


> I noticed that when connecting via the iOS Sound Blaster Central app (almost useless, the iOS version), the sound level changed dramatically.
> Now the scale reported by the Linux control panel is lower than it used to (volume is much higher), before I connected the iPhone.
> This even once I broken the pairing with the iPhone.
> Not sure if this is a device issue, or a Linux one, as I noticed weird behavior even with the UD120 DAC.


 
  
 I have no issue with Android and Windows, launch SB app, no different in volume. Works fine with my Android Galaxy S4 on USB connection.
 I like the Direct Mode setting, where it bypasses all the effects and eq. Imaging sounds clearer with slightly better detail.


----------



## ClieOS

earfonia said:


> Really? Will the Line In bypass the ADC?
> ...


 
 By 'pure amp', I mean functionally, not how it operates internally. Will have to ask Creative on that.


----------



## HotIce

I am pretty happy with it, after a few hours listening and using it on Linux.
 It integrates well with Linux, though I installed the SB software on a Windows box just to check for FW updates.
 I disabled all the fancy features, and I ran it in direct mode w/out any FX.
 Sound wise, well, I am engineer and I have human ears. The ones that cannot distinguish between 0.001% and 0.0001% THD, or phase difference of 1uS.
 But what about the sound stage? What about the sound stage?!? Well, if the recording has it, you will listening it, otherwise I have bad news for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 To me, it acts as wire gain machine, like my E12 does.
 No fatigue induced after about 8h of listening session.
 A keeper.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> By 'pure amp', I mean functionally, not how it operates internally. Will have to ask Creative on that.


 
  
 Noted.  From the design I don't see that E5 analog input can bypass the ADC, especially when it requires digital volume control. But confirmation from Creative is better.
 Would like to ask you a favor to check with your Creative friend, about the DSP operation, in 24 bit or 32 bit, especially on the digital volume. Hopefully it is a 32 bit digital volume control.
  
 Thanks!
  
  


hotice said:


> I am pretty happy with it, after a few hours listening and using it on Linux.
> It integrates well with Linux, though I installed the SB software on a Windows box just to check for FW updates.
> I disabled all the fancy features, and I ran it in direct mode w/out any FX.
> Sound wise, well, I am engineer and I have human ears. The ones that cannot distinguish between 0.001% and 0.0001% THD, or phase difference of 1uS.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, it is quite amazing to see how E5 works flawlessly with so many operating systems. Also I'm quite surprised with the sound quality for such an affordable USB DAC. Definitely a keeper!
 Kudos to Creative!


----------



## Bugattikid2012

As I've mentioned at least once... 
  
 http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5
  
 The highest quality it'll do is 24 bit by 192khz with direct playback (nos SBX Pro).  With DSP (SBX Pro) it'll do 24 bit 192khz according to creative themselves. 
  
 No reason to ask favors when we know the answer.  I wish it did higher playback as much as the next guy, but I haven't heard of it doing higher anywhere, and it's probably a technical bottlekneck not allowing them to do it any higher.


----------



## earfonia

bugattikid2012 said:


> As I've mentioned at least once...
> 
> http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5
> 
> ...


 
  
 Encoding and Decoding bit depth are different than DSP processing. One reason there is possibility that the DSP does in 32 bits is, the implementation of the equalizer. With 24 bits processing, there is no more headroom for the EQ to boost without causing clipping, therefore many DAP reduce the overall level to give headroom for the EQ to boost certain frequency.  But with SB E5, when we turn ON the EQ, it doesn't drop the overall level, and the EQ is able to boost up to 12 dB. This is the reason that makes me suspect that the DSP processing is in 32 bit.  To be confirmed.


----------



## TripBitShooter

angry said:


> [COLOR=000000]Hi guys, just for those[/COLOR] [COLOR=000000]who is using iPhone 4/4S running iOS7, the E5 works as well via the 30 pin usb cable.[/COLOR]


off topic, but are those audio technica woodies??


----------



## HotIce

Has anyone tried it with lightning iOS devices?
 Which cable did you use?


----------



## TJ Max

Yes my iPod Touch 5 works fine no silly charging issues. I used the standard lighting cable that came with my iPod Touch.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

earfonia said:


> Encoding and Decoding bit depth are different than DSP processing. One reason there is possibility that the DSP does in 32 bits is, the implementation of the equalizer. With 24 bits processing, there is no more headroom for the EQ to boost without causing clipping, therefore many DAP reduce the overall level to give headroom for the EQ to boost certain frequency.  But with SB E5, when we turn ON the EQ, it doesn't drop the overall level, and the EQ is able to boost up to 12 dB. This is the reason that makes me suspect that the DSP processing is in 32 bit.  To be confirmed.


 

 I hope you're right, I want it to have the higher bit depth as much as the next guy, but it's fairly unusual to have someone post specs of a product lower than they are.  I hope you're right though, I didn't realize you had something to back up your theory.


----------



## Korse

So in your opinions, how does the Sound Blaster E5 match up with the E3? Also how does it match up with the Fiios E18? I am/was pretty close to picking up a Sound Blaster E3 (especially because it's on sale right now) because of the portability and the convenience of bluetooth, but with the E5 just around the corner, is it worth waiting for? Or should I go with the Fiios one?
  
 Just for the record, this is my first post, and I'm not an audiophile I don't think. Just started looking into the DAC/Amp fields and have decided it's time for me to make the jump. This will be my first DAC/AMP so I don't even know if this is worth the money. But for a good chance that my music will sound better than it currently does, I'm willing to give it a chance.


----------



## TripBitShooter

The E3 uses the TI PCM5122 DAC. The E5 uses the Cirrus Logic CS4398 DAC, which is better. Moreover, both are from the same company, so it would not make sense if a more expensive product is not better than the cheaper one. 

What headphones do u use?


----------



## earfonia

bugattikid2012 said:


> I hope you're right, I want it to have the higher bit depth as much as the next guy, but it's fairly unusual to have someone post specs of a product lower than they are.  I hope you're right though, I didn't realize you had something to back up your theory.


 
  
 It is common to have higher bit DSP than the ADC / DAC. Simple reason, DSP processes the digital signal from the ADC or digital input, for EQ & other effects. During the computation, there will be a lot of truncation and round-up. If the DSP is not processing at higher bit, there might be audible truncation / round-up error / noise. So, the rule of thumb, the DSP must processing in higher bit than the ADC and the maximum supported bit rate from the digital input. So, if the ADC and USB input support 24 bit, by right the DSP must be processing in 32 bit or higher.
  
 It is also common not to advertise the DSP processing bit rate in detail, and only put the ADC & DAC spec in the specification of the product.
  
 This is one good article from Analog Device about the topic above, if you have time to read:
 http://www.analog.com/en/content/relationship_data_word_size_dynamic_range/fca.html
  
 Quoted from that article:
 "32-bit processing is required if 24-bit audio signals are to be preserved for complex, computationally-intensive or recursive audio processing."
  
  
 Hope Creative cares to share some info about their DSP.


----------



## earfonia

tj max said:


> Yes my iPod Touch 5 works fine no silly charging issues. I used the standard lighting cable that came with my iPod Touch.


 
  
 Tried also with my friend iPhone 5, works fine with the standard lightning cable, and E5 was not charging the iPhone.


----------



## Korse

Thanks for the response. I'm currently using the Sol Republic Master tracks for everyday use (main headphones) for mobile and Astros A30s for gaming on the laptop.
  
 Since I haven't used a DAC or Amp before, I take it that it's much better. Guess I'll have to read up on both chips to get an idea. 
  
 Just wonder if it's worth twice the price ($99 to $199) to get the E5. Or would it make much difference with my current headphones.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

korse said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm currently using the Sol Republic Master tracks for everyday use (main headphones) for mobile and Astros A30s for gaming on the laptop.
> 
> Since I haven't used a DAC or Amp before, I take it that it's much better. Guess I'll have to read up on both chips to get an idea.
> 
> Just wonder if it's worth twice the price ($99 to $199) to get the E5. Or would it make much difference with my current headphones.


 

 With the E5, you could /probably/ replace your Astro's with your main headphones, as long as they already have a nice sound stage.  Because the E5 has SBX Surround, it'll pretty much be better than your A30's ever could be.  That being said, I don't know anything about your main headphones, so I'm assuming they have a nice sound stage already. 
  
 I'll be able to post my first thoughts on the E5 probably Saturday.  I own it but I can't use it yet (long story).  I'll be pairing it with the Philips Fidelio X2's, so I'll have a nice sound stage hopefully.


----------



## TripBitShooter

korse said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm currently using the Sol Republic Master tracks for everyday use (main headphones) for mobile and Astros A30s for gaming on the laptop.
> 
> Since I haven't used a DAC or Amp before, I take it that it's much better. Guess I'll have to read up on both chips to get an idea.
> 
> Just wonder if it's worth twice the price ($99 to $199) to get the E5. Or would it make much difference with my current headphones.


a DAC/amp will for sure improve the sound with any headphone u use. It only depends on HOW MUCH. With the Sol republic tracks, there will be an improvement, but not much, because it is a very bass heavy can.


----------



## Sam L

Agreed.  Funny how the impact on headphones vary from model to model.  No way of knowing for sure how much things change unless you try it out.  Thats the fun part, I guess.  Expensive hobby.


----------



## TripBitShooter

I hate it when reviewers say that 'a headphone/IEM does not improve sonically with the added usage of an amp/DAC'. This is just wrong. There will always be a difference, no matter how bad the headphone is, due to the usage of different components


----------



## ClieOS

tripbitshooter said:


> The E3 uses the TI *PCM6122* DAC. ...


 
 Small correction: PCM5122.


----------



## TripBitShooter

Oh dear I did not realise I wrote 6122 instead of 5122. Edited it.


----------



## Sam L

I'm assuming at some point the e5 will hit retailers in the USA? Any one hear anything?


----------



## Bugattikid2012

sam l said:


> I'm assuming at some point the e5 will hit retailers in the USA? Any one hear anything?


 

 It's already out.  It's been out for almost 2 weeks.  I have it.  Check on Amazon for it.


----------



## Sam L

oh no.  I mean physical stores.  Best Buy, Frys, etc.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

sam l said:


> oh no.  I mean physical stores.  Best Buy, Frys, etc.


 

 Why would that matter?  The only time I could see this mattering is if you wanted to demo it, but that shouldn't be an issue either.  Amazon has a 30 day return policy that pretty much allows you to return it for whatever reason you want to, and free shipping I think. 
  
 I don't think we'll see it in physical stores for a while.  I bought my X2's back when they were released and they still aren't in stores afaik. 
  
_*DISCLAIMER:  DON'T TAKE MY WORD ON THE AMAZON POLICY, THAT'S JUST WHAT I'VE HEARD, ALTHOUGH I'M 99% SURE IT'S TRUE.   CHECK FOR YOURSELF FIRST.*_


----------



## HotIce

After more hours of listening I can confirm my good impressions on the E5.
I can listen for hours at decent volume, and no fatigue arise.
Next up, test with my DT880 250 Ohm, and test iPhone/iPad connectivity.
Overall, this is a good package in terms of sound and features.

Also, the noise floor in Low Gain mode with my MDR-7506 is extremely dark. Much darker than the X3 + E12 combo.


----------



## Sam L

bugattikid2012 said:


> Why would that matter?  The only time I could see this mattering is if you wanted to demo it, but that shouldn't be an issue either.  Amazon has a 30 day return policy that pretty much allows you to return it for whatever reason you want to, and free shipping I think.
> 
> I don't think we'll see it in physical stores for a while.  I bought my X2's back when they were released and they still aren't in stores afaik.
> 
> _*DISCLAIMER:  DON'T TAKE MY WORD ON THE AMAZON POLICY, THAT'S JUST WHAT I'VE HEARD, ALTHOUGH I'M 99% SURE IT'S TRUE.   CHECK FOR YOURSELF FIRST.*_


 
 True, shouldn't matter but my desk is strewn with all sorts of stuff I've ordered via the internet, all with return policies, and they end up just sitting there.  In fact, I'm staring at 3 dac/amps in front of me.  lol    i'm at my local Fry's almost every week, buying or returning stuff, so it makes things a little easier for me to by local.  Call me old fashioned but I still like to support brick and mortar stores when I can.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

sam l said:


> True, shouldn't matter but my desk is strewn with all sorts of stuff I've ordered via the internet, all with return policies, and they end up just sitting there.  In fact, I'm staring at 3 dac/amps in front of me.  lol    i'm at my local Fry's almost every week, buying or returning stuff, so it makes things a little easier for me to by local.  Call me old fashioned but I still like to support brick and mortar stores when I can.


 

 You can't use that as a thing against online purchases.  That's your choice not to RMA it...
  
 And prices are usually a lot better online as well...


----------



## Korse

Funny, I thought this wasn't out yet.
  
 On the Creative website, it says that it's not out until December 12th. So I didn't even know it was out in the US. Good to know. Now I just have to decide between the E3 and the E5. Just trying to figure out if the price difference is worth it.
  
 I guess I could buy them both and check them out, but that could get expensive. Heh.


----------



## TJ Max

sam l said:


> oh no.  I mean physical stores.  Best Buy, Frys, etc.




This might be old news but I recall around 2009 that Creative stopped selling stuff at Best Buy's stores do to conflicting interest when it came to supported music services. Creative had PlayforSure and Best Buy had made a deal with Napster and wasnt going to promote any other service. I remember around that time Creative not only left Best Buy but also most retail stores in the US in general. Of coarse things could have changed since then but thats the last thing I remember.


----------



## TripBitShooter

Stores in Singapore also rarely carry creative products, and those that do only carry budget headphones or the extremely popular sound blaster roar.


----------



## ClieOS

A few info update: As confirmed by Creative, there is a A/D > D/A process when using the E5 as an amp. The A/D process is carried out by the SB-axx1 chip, as with the digital volume control and all the EQ. Also, they noted that the reason why E5 is charging Android device has to do with the standard AOA (Android Open Accessory) protocol that E5 is using to communicate with Android. It dictates that the accessory (in this case, the E5) must provide a 5V, 500mA charging power in order to trigger the Accessories Mode. More detail here.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> A few info update: As confirmed by Creative, there is a A/D > D/A process when using the E5 as an amp. The A/D process is carried out by the SB-axx1 chip, as with the digital volume control and all the EQ. Also, they noted that the reason why E5 is charging Android device has to do with the standard AOA (Android Open Accessory) protocol that E5 is using to communicate with Android. It dictates that the accessory (in this case, the E5) must provide a 5V, 500mA charging power in order to trigger the Accessories Mode. More detail here.




Thanks for the update!


----------



## HotIce

clieos said:


> A few info update: As confirmed by Creative, there is a A/D > D/A process when using the E5 as an amp. The A/D process is carried out by the SB-axx1 chip, as with the digital volume control and all the EQ. Also, they noted that the reason why E5 is charging Android device has to do with the standard AOA (Android Open Accessory) protocol that E5 is using to communicate with Android. It dictates that the accessory (in this case, the E5) must provide a 5V, 500mA charging power in order to trigger the Accessories Mode. More detail here.



 


Did anyone try to connect an Android device to the micro USB port, instead of the standard USB port?
From the E5 documentation, it seems that the explicitly differentiate the two, with the latter being specified as the E5 acting as USB Host role.
While the other is USB Device mode. I guess I can check if there is a difference in exported USB profiles between the two.

About the A/D D/A conversion, that's needed once you decide for USB volume control. Which is handy as it allows to change the volume with your PC/device software.
The only thing I would be worried about that, is power, more than effects on sound.
Check this, and this was like a 1000 years ago!

http://www.bostonaudiosociety.org/bas_speaker/abx_testing2.htm


----------



## ClieOS

hotice said:


> *Did anyone try to connect an Android device to the micro USB port, instead of the standard USB port?*
> From the E5 documentation, it seems that the explicitly differentiate the two, with the latter being specified as the E5 acting as USB Host role.
> While the other is USB Device mode. I guess I can check if there is a difference in exported USB profiles between the two.


 
  
 With Xperia Z2 on 4.4.3 (no problem with most self-powered USB DAC), I can only get it to works in very specific condition. First, the FiiO micro-to-micro USB cable doesn't work. I need to use two cables - an USB OTG cable with microUSB and male USB-A connect to another USB OTG cable with microUSB and female USB-A. Then it must be used with UAPP with 'USB tweak 1' enable. That's the only way to get it to play music without distortion. Also note that the volume is really low (I have to set E5 to high gain) and can only be controlled on UAPP. SBX Pro Studio however does works. Overall, it is kind of a pain this way.


----------



## Poleepkwa

ClieOS, how well does this amp work with IEM? How big volume range there is? Are you doing a review in the new future? I really like the whole Bluetooth thing for mobile use, but will wait for your review too see how it stacks up against Odac/O2 / Fiio E18, ect.


----------



## ClieOS

poleepkwa said:


> ClieOS, how well does this amp work with IEM? How big volume range there is? Are you doing a review in the new future? I really like the whole Bluetooth thing for mobile use, but will wait for your review too see how it stacks up against Odac/O2 / Fiio E18, ect.


 
  
 IEM is fine. The low gain setting is a bit high with PC (though much better than E3), but works out fine with portable source (OTG and BT). I'll imagine you might run into volume problem with ultra sensitive IEM, but otherwise I think it shouldn't be problem for most.
  
 Yes, I'll be reviewing it.


----------



## HotIce

clieos said:


> With Xperia Z2 on 4.4.3 (no problem with most self-powered USB DAC), I can only get it to works in very specific condition. First, the FiiO micro-to-micro USB cable doesn't work. I need to use two cables - an USB OTG cable with microUSB and male USB-A connect to another USB OTG cable with microUSB and female USB-A. Then it must be used with UAPP with 'USB tweak 1' enable. That's the only way to get it to play music without distortion. Also note that the volume is really low (I have to set E5 to high gain) and can only be controlled on UAPP. SBX Pro Studio however does works. Overall, it is kind of a pain this way.



 

Not sure why would not work, or why the volume was low. I would have expected to either not working at all, or working correctly, given the digital nature of it.
Maybe something like this?

http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg?variant=211796287


----------



## HotIce

Confirmed working great with lightning iOS devices, reading straight AAPL encrypted USB audio.
There is absolutely zero noise in this configuration.

And, the iOS device does not go in charge mode.


----------



## kyrian

Hi. When connected to my iPod touch 5g from time to time the sound becomes suddenly buzzy with lots of noise and I have to unplug and plus the Lightning cable to fix it.
Not sure if it's completely random or only with specific songs but I'm thinking on returning the unit.
Anyone else experiencing this?
Thanks


----------



## HotIce

i have been listening for a couple of hours with an iPad Air and the noise is absolutely zero.
Almost unreal, certainly the lower I heard so far from a DAC + Amp combo.


----------



## HotIce

Forgot to mention. I am using the normal USB lightning cable which came with the iPad for charge and sync.
No special cables required.


----------



## earfonia

kyrian said:


> Hi. When connected to my iPod touch 5g from time to time the sound becomes suddenly buzzy with lots of noise and I have to unplug and plus the Lightning cable to fix it.
> Not sure if it's completely random or only with specific songs but I'm thinking on returning the unit.
> Anyone else experiencing this?
> Thanks


 
  
 Try to turn ON the E5 before you plug to the iPod.
 I have that problem when I plug E5 in OFF condition to my phone, and then turn it ON after plugging.  But when I turn ON before plugging, so far no problem.


----------



## kyrian

earfonia said:


> Try to turn ON the E5 before you plug to the iPod.
> I have that problem when I plug E5 in OFF condition to my phone, and then turn it ON after plugging.  But when I turn ON before plugging, so far no problem.


 
 Thanks earfonia,
 Will try later but I remember that still happens while connected. 
  
 While listening everything is ok, then suddenly the buzz starts, sometimes this happens while adjusting volume.
 Then if I disconnect the lightning cable and connect it again the issue is fixed. Turning off-on the E5 also fixes the problem.


----------



## earfonia

kyrian said:


> Thanks earfonia,
> Will try later but I remember that still happens while connected.
> 
> While listening everything is ok, then suddenly the buzz starts, sometimes this happens while adjusting volume.
> Then if I disconnect the lightning cable and connect it again the issue is fixed. Turning off-on the E5 also fixes the problem.


 
  
 Ok, looks like a different problem than mine. Probably cable problem.


----------



## shortyg83

I have some questions if anyone can answer.
 I just ordered this and will be using it on a iphone 6. Many people keep talking about charging issues and the phone going into charge mode.
 This device is suppose to charge the phone. Is it not doing that? Or am I missing what you guys are talking about?


----------



## HotIce

No, it is not supposed to charge the phone. It's not a battery pack.
You really do not want a device like an amplifier, sucking possibly north of 100mA current, also feeding a guest device for charging.
No, it won't likely charge an iPhone 6, as it did not charge both my iPad Air and reportedly iPhone 5s.


----------



## TJ Max

shortyg83 said:


> I have some questions if anyone can answer.
> I just ordered this and will be using it on a iphone 6. Many people keep talking about charging issues and the phone going into charge mode.
> This device is suppose to charge the phone. Is it not doing that? Or am I missing what you guys are talking about?




No the charging is on Android phones. IPhones and IPod Touch are not effected.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

tj max said:


> No the charging is on Android phones. IPhones and IPod Touch are not effected.


 

 I thought it was supposed to charge both... Anyways I personally would want it to charge my phones, but I want it to be optional.  It could double as a portable battery that way.  Oh, I have 15% battery left?  No matter, I have this E5 here to charge it back up.  And once it's back to a usable level I'd disable it. 
  
 I'm pretty sure that the charging feature can be controlled by software, so if that's the case hopefully they'll change it if enough of us complain about it.


----------



## shortyg83

hotice said:


> No, it is not supposed to charge the phone. It's not a battery pack.
> You really do not want a device like an amplifier, sucking possibly north of 100mA current, also feeding a guest device for charging.
> No, it won't likely charge an iPhone 6, as it did not charge both my iPad Air and reportedly iPhone 5s.


. 
When it was first on creatives website it said it was a battery and charged both iPhone and android. Maybe they had issues and changed it.


----------



## HotIce

shortyg83 said:


> .
> 
> When it was first on creatives website it said it was a battery and charged both iPhone and android. Maybe they had issues and changed it.



 

Not sure, but if that's the case, it HAS to be controlled by configuration.
And I have not seen that in the SB Control center SW.


----------



## TJ Max

It is my understanding now that Android phone don't just require the sound blaster central but also a sound blaster service which is a separate download. The service assist with the connection to the phone and stops the charging at a certaint point to prevent drain. It would probably be helpful if you charged your phones battery first before using the E5.


----------



## AUserName501

Can somebody on Windows go to Playback Devices, Right click on the E5 device, click Configure Speakers and tell me if it appears as a 5.1 speaker system.
  
 This video will show you how to get to the Configure Speakers Option.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

ausername501 said:


> Can somebody on Windows go to Playback Devices, Right click on the E5 device, click Configure Speakers and tell me if it appears as a 5.1 speaker system.
> 
> This video will show you how to get to the Configure Speakers Option.





 Again, it is NOT a 5.1 sound system, it is a stereo system.  Haven't we gone through this before or are you a second person wondering about it?


----------



## AUserName501

bugattikid2012 said:


> Again, it is NOT a 5.1 sound system, it is a stereo system.  Haven't we gone through this before or are you a second person wondering about it?


 
  
 Ok.
  
 You cannot use 5.1 virtual surround sound with it then.
  
 The reasoning is that the device needs to display it self as a 7.1 or 5.1 speaker system to Windows in order for most games to output 5.1 or 7.1 audio channels to the device. The device then processes the 5.1 or 7.1 audio channels and then the virtual surround sound software outputs Stereo to headphones.
  
 The Sound Blaster E3 and E1 will have the exact same problem. Do not buy the E1, E3 or E5 if you want 5.1 virtual surround sound (SBX Pro Studio) because you will not get it. This greatly diminishes the value of Sound Blaster E lineup in my opinion.


----------



## HotIce

I don't think those were ever advertised as N.1 surround system, did they?
With a single (dual, but still single) headphone output, that would be a problem to achieve.
The CL SBX technology creates a 3D sound, with normal 2 way output.


----------



## Korse

I always pictured the E series to be more for mobile audio and for listening to music/movies than for gaming. But then again, they do advertise, with the E3 especially, the "Scout Mode" which is only useful for gaming. Which could be a reason why they took it out for the E5 even though it's really just a software thing. But that is just my wild speculation.
  
 Does any other portable DAC/AMP system support 5.1 or 7.1? I really don't know so I'm asking. Like the ASUS Xonar for example. Seems that a lot of people are going to be comparing the E5 with the Xonar.


----------



## AUserName501

korse said:


> I always pictured the E series to be more for mobile audio and for listening to music/movies than for gaming. But then again, they do advertise, with the E3 especially, the "Scout Mode" which is only useful for gaming. Which could be a reason why they took it out for the E5 even though it's really just a software thing. But that is just my wild speculation.
> 
> Does any other portable DAC/AMP system support 5.1 or 7.1? I really don't know so I'm asking. Like the ASUS Xonar for example. Seems that a lot of people are going to be comparing the E5 with the Xonar.


 
  
 Nothing about the E5 is mobile.
  
 Their lineup is a joke. The E3 has a huge amount of hiss and you can't control volume in small enough increments. It's either loud or silent with IEMs.
  
 The lineup that is made specifically for headphones doesn't support 5.1 or 7.1 virtual surround sound which is ridiculous.
  
  
 Use Razer Virtual surround sound. It's free and doesn't require any specific hardware to be attached. Can be used with a USB DAC as well.
  
  


> I don't think those were ever advertised as N.1 surround system, did they?
> With a single (dual, but still single) headphone output, that would be a problem to achieve.
> The CL SBX technology creates a 3D sound, with normal 2 way output.


 
  
 SBX Pro Studio Virtual Surround Sound uses software to simulate how a human head would hear a speaker system. It can take any number of channels whether that is 2.1, 5.1 or 7.1 and will output binuaral audio which is stereo. That is how you can hear things in front, to the sides and behind you.
  
 However, with E the lineup you will only hear the front speakers because the E1,3,5 only appears as stereo to Windows. Even though the software is capable of 5.1 and 7.1 surround sound you won't get it because the DAC only appears as Stereo to Windows.
  
 There is X-Fi MB3 which is purely software but that has it's own problems. Razer Virtual surround sound software appears as a virtual playback device in Windows and shows it self as 7.1 speaker system. It then sends the virtual surround sound processed stereo audio to another playback device e.g. a USB DAC or your onboard soundcard. My USB DAC is stereo only but I Razer VSS will still send the VSS processed audio to it because VSS processed audio is stereo. Headphones are stereo with one channel for each ear.
  
 X-Fi MB3 is the same as Razer VSS. A virtual playback device that just processes a 5.1 or 7.1 channel audio and outputs stereo to headphones. However, if the playback device that X-Fi MB3 outputs audio to, such as a USB DAC, only shows itself as Stereo to Windows then X-Fi MB3 will only show itself as Stereo to Windows. Therefore, stopping you from using Virtual surround sound.


----------



## Bugattikid2012

ausername501 said:


> Nothing about the E5 is mobile.
> 
> Their lineup is a joke. The E3 has a huge amount of hiss and you can't control volume in small enough increments. It's either loud or silent with IEMs.
> 
> ...


 

 Lolwut?  Nothing about their lineup is mobile?  You're clearly a troll.  I thought you were at first with the 5.1 "surround" deal, but I _know_ you're a troll now.  Razor surround isn't near as good as other solutions, and it's not free anymore. 
  
 Hiss?  It's been noted to have VERY QUIET hiss occasionally, but usually nothing is there. 
  
 Stereo doesn't support virtual surround?  Now you're just asking for it...  Ever heard of SBX Surround?  AKA noted as the best virtual surround software EVER?!?!?
  
 But I guess it's not your fault.  After all, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## AUserName501

bugattikid2012 said:


> Lolwut?  Nothing about their lineup is mobile?  You're clearly a troll.  I thought you were at first with the 5.1 "surround" deal, but I _know_ you're a troll now.  Razor surround isn't near as good as other solutions, and it's not free anymore.
> 
> Hiss?  It's been noted to have VERY QUIET hiss occasionally, but usually nothing is there.
> 
> ...


 

 Nothing about the E5 is mobile.
  
 Razer Surround Sound is free. The Pro option has additional benefits but they aren't necessary.
  
 The hiss on the E3 is not quiet at all. I've got one next to me and it is very obvious with IEMs.
  
 You don't understand how VSS works so don't bother to comment. SBX Pro Studio is not the best VSS either. There is Fong Audio and New Audio Technology SSC but you've probably never heard of them.


----------



## ClieOS

Everyone has his/her opinion on what should be the must-have feature and no one single device can universally appeal to all, as much as the manufacturer might try. Takes myself as an example, though I am not against a good EQ, SBX Pro Studio (or Scout Mode for the matter) has no value to me for music listening. The point is to see what is important and what is not important on an individual level as not everyone wants the same thing you or I want. All you can do is live with the choice and compromise you made, or search for a better solution.


----------



## HotIce

ausername501 said:


> Nothing about the E5 is mobile.
> 
> Razer Surround Sound is free. The Pro option has additional benefits but they aren't necessary.
> 
> ...



 

The E5 has been literally dead quiet for me. Like zero-dot-zero noise.
Certainly the best noise figure I heard so far in a USB DAC plus amp combo.


----------



## earfonia

hotice said:


> The E5 has been literally dead quiet for me. Like zero-dot-zero noise.
> Certainly the best noise figure I heard so far in a USB DAC plus amp combo.


 
  
 Probably there has been some inconsistency in production. Mine clearly has audible hiss using DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000, not as quiet as my DACport, Dragonfly, and other DACs.
 For comparison, my Creative X7 is much quieter than E5.


----------



## bigjim

Hi Everyone, since my rPAC stopped working with my Note 3, im quute interested in this device. I have a couple of questions please, firstly does it have the otg part built in so all i need is standard micro usb cable and also if i stream [bluetooth] 24 bit flac to it, will that then pass through its onboard DAC? If so this seems to be ahead of the pack and worth the premium over say the ifi or E18? Many thanks.


----------



## TJ Max

bigjim said:


> Hi Everyone, since my rPAC stopped working with my Note 3, im quute interested in this device. I have a couple of questions please, firstly does it have the otg part built in so all i need is standard micro usb cable and also if i stream [bluetooth] 24 bit flac to it, will that then pass through its onboard DAC? If so this seems to be ahead of the pack and worth the premium over say the ifi or E18? Many thanks.




Any micro usb cable should work but a "Sound Blaster Services" driver should be installed on Android devices for the best stability.
I think the aptx with AAC protocols is used for Blutooth which isnt lossless but somewhere around 384 kbps and most likely not 24 bit.


----------



## TJ Max

So anyone here having a good experience with Android devices? I'm try to determine if something is wrong with my unit. on mine the Battery only last a little over an our and gets very warm after a few minutes when connected to my phone.


----------



## ClieOS

tj max said:


> So anyone here having a good experience with Android devices? I'm try to determine if something is wrong with my unit. on mine the Battery only last a little over an our and gets very warm after a few minutes when connected to my phone.


 
  
 It has been discussed before. The short battery life is due to E5 constantly charging your smartphone. The reason for E5 charging your smartphone is because it is required by the official Android Open Accessories protocol (AOA) that is used by the E5 to communicate with any Android smartphone. It is a standard set by Google, not Creative. However, Creative has acknowledged the issue and they are looking for a solution.


----------



## TJ Max

clieos said:


> It has been discussed before. The short battery life is due to E5 constantly charging your smartphone. The reason for E5 charging your smartphone is because it is required by the official Android Open Accessories protocol (AOA) that is used by the E5 to communicate with any Android smartphone. It is a standard set by Google, not Creative. However, Creative has acknowledged the issue and they are looking for a solution.


 
  
 I'm well aware of those circumstances (even though it doesn't explain how the Fiio E18 can get away with it.). My concern lies deeper than that, I think something might be wrong with my E5's battery. 1) it doesn't hold a full charge for very long even if the E5 is not being used. 2) Is the E5 supposed to heat up so quickly within 10-15 mins. when connected to an Android phone? 3) Creative did say that the battery would drain faster when connected to an Android phone, but did they intend for it to be only about 1 hour even when its plugged in to a wall charger? I haven't seen anyone comment on these issues to the extent that I've experienced them. So I'm curious if my E5 is actually working correctly.


----------



## HotIce

A simple app doing this should be able to turn off,on the battery charging.

echo {0,1} > /sys/module/XXX/parameters/usb_chg_enable

Two issues. Device must be rooted and XXX changes from device to device (but it's easy enough to solve).


----------



## ClieOS

tj max said:


> I'm well aware of those circumstances (even though it doesn't explain how the Fiio E18 can get away with it.). My concern lies deeper than that, I think something might be wrong with my E5's battery. 1) it doesn't hold a full charge for very long even if the E5 is not being used. 2) Is the E5 supposed to heat up so quickly within 10-15 mins. when connected to an Android phone? 3) Creative did say that the battery would drain faster when connected to an Android phone, but did they intend for it to be only about 1 hour even when its plugged in to a wall charger? I haven't seen anyone comment on these issues to the extent that I've experienced them. So I'm curious if my E5 is actually working correctly.


 
  
 That's because E18 doesn't employ AOA, but rather rely on the particular version of Android to support USB DAC class 1 driver. AOA is a more universal implementation that is supposed to work with more Android devices, which is what Creative has designed the E5 on.
  
 Heating up is also a result of charging (or more precisely, discharging of battery inside E5). Though I don't think it should discharge so fast when not connected to your smartphone. The discharging rate is also dictated by AOA. I believe it is 5V, 0.5A. The problem is, E5, by power bank standard, isn't exactly very big in capacity. Even a power bank as big as the whole E5 will be discharged in a few hours when powering smartphone.
  


hotice said:


> A simple app doing this should be able to turn off,on the battery charging.
> 
> echo {0,1} > /sys/module/XXX/parameters/usb_chg_enable
> 
> Two issues. Device must be rooted and XXX changes from device to device (but it's easy enough to solve).


 

 I don't really know how Android programming works, but I think one of the problem is AOA requires the connected device to supply 5V, 0.5A in order to activate AOA mode. Not sure how or whether this can be fixed via software or not. Obviously that's what Creative is looking into at the moment.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> That's because E18 doesn't employ AOA, but rather rely on the particular version of Android to support USB DAC class 1 driver. AOA is a more universal implementation that is supposed to work with more Android devices, which is what Creative has designed the E5 on.
> 
> Heating up is also a result of charging (or more precisely, discharging of battery inside E5). Though I don't think it should discharge so fast when not connected to your smartphone. The discharging rate is also dictated by AOA. I believe it is 5V, 0.5A. The problem is, E5, by power bank standard, isn't exactly very big in capacity. Even a power bank as big as the whole E5 will be discharged in a few hours when powering smartphone.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Probably Creative can program E5 to works with USB DAC driver as well, to give the option when it is works with some Android device, user may choose to use USB driver instead of AOA.


----------



## HotIce

clieos said:


> I don't really know how Android programming works, but I think one of the problem is AOA requires the connected device to supply 5V, 0.5A in order to activate AOA mode. Not sure how or whether this can be fixed via software or not. Obviously that's what Creative is looking into at the moment.



 

That code would tell the Linux battery controller to not charge the battery. It's on the Android side, not E5 side.


----------



## Hellkitchen

I'm really interested in this device.. is the DAC section better than Wolfson 8740 (DX50)?


----------



## TripBitShooter

It is better, but iBasso implemented the Wolfson DAC really well, resulting in a very neutral sound signature, which I would prefer over the warmer and bassier E5


----------



## kalrykh

Can this be powered by a usb charger at the same time as it pulls music from an i-device?  I'm actually looking for a dac/amp combo that supports mfi and can plug into the wall.  I can use a desktop dac/amp for this, but I would have to do it with the camera connection kit and a powered usb hub, which adds a lot of cabling and mess that I'd rather not give up, with my limited desk space at work.
  
 Edit: Ignore this  I got an answer 16 pages into this dang thread


----------



## arcwindz

I am very interested to hear how this dac synergize with the fidelio x2. A warm dac with a warm phone, i hope it'd be great since this dac is very interesting


----------



## HotIce

hotice said:


> clieos said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really know how Android programming works, but I think one of the problem is AOA requires the connected device to supply 5V, 0.5A in order to activate AOA mode. Not sure how or whether this can be fixed via software or not. Obviously that's what Creative is looking into at the moment.
> ...


 
  
 Seems that more than one people is interested in such feature:
  
https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=30612


----------



## Bugattikid2012

hotice said:


> Seems that more than one people is interested in such feature:
> 
> https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=30612


 

 I do agree, this is an issue that needs to be fixed.  However, I do hope that it becomes an option allowing me to charge my phone/tablet *if and when I want it to*.  I really like the idea of it doubling as a battery, but *only when I want it to*.  So if anyone working on Android is reading this, you know what to do.


----------



## surja

Hi all,
  
 How is sound quality of E5 compared to Geek Out?
  
 I have Beyerdynamic T90 (250 ohms) - how good does the E5 drive the higher impedance headphones?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## darkstefano

Hello everyone , I'm thinking the Creative Sound Blaster e5 purchase, compared with Fiio E18. I am a boy apple , iphone and ipad mac , I wanted to know from you how it behaves with E5 's bass ? Presents the function bass boost ? This information on the official website do not see it.
  
 Thaks


----------



## kalrykh

Yes, it has a bass boost through the SBX function if that's how you want it. You can boost the base or use the EQ software to compliment your specific headphones.


----------



## ClieOS

darkstefano said:


> Hello everyone , I'm thinking the Creative Sound Blaster e5 purchase, compared with Fiio E18. I am a boy apple , iphone and ipad mac , I wanted to know from you how it behaves with E5 's bass ? Presents the function bass boost ? This information on the official website do not see it.
> 
> Thaks


 
  
 There is app in the app store you can download to fully customize the SBX setting (which includes a bass boost) to your own liking. The same app also gives you customizable EQ as well, in case you don't want to use SBX. Once you finish customizing the SBX setting, the E5 will remember it inside the amp, so you don't need to use the app next time to reactivate it. All you need is to press the SBX switch on the E5 and it will enable the SBX (of your own setting) for you.


----------



## kalrykh

clieos said:


> There is app in the app store you can download to fully customize the SBX setting (which includes a bass boost) to your own liking. The same app also gives you customizable EQ as well, in case you don't want to use SBX. Once you finish customizing the SBX setting, the E5 will remember it inside the amp, so you don't need to use the app next time to reactivate it. All you need is to press the SBX switch on the E5 and it will enable the SBX (of your own setting) for you.


 
 ^^^
  
 Much better explanation than what I said  Thanks ClieOS


----------



## darkstefano

clieos said:


> There is app in the app store you can download to fully customize the SBX setting (which includes a bass boost) to your own liking. The same app also gives you customizable EQ as well, in case you don't want to use SBX. Once you finish customizing the SBX setting, the E5 will remember it inside the amp, so you don't need to use the app next time to reactivate it. All you need is to press the SBX switch on the E5 and it will enable the SBX (of your own setting) for you.


 

 Excellent thanks,
 I think buy it 
  
 Hello!


----------



## darkstefano

hey can you tell me how many dB bass boost (via SBX) adds of the Creative Blaster E5 ?
 
Thanks


----------



## TJ Max

darkstefano said:


> [COLOR=212121]hey can you tell me how many dB bass boost (via SBX) adds of the Creative Blaster E5 ?[/COLOR]
> 
> I think it's customizable. You can save multiple presets through the software.
> 
> ...


----------



## kalrykh

After using mine for a few days...just wanted to throw some stuff in, confirm what a few others have said, maybe let some people know that if they're having these issues, they're not alone.
  
  
 A) Call it hiss, call it noise floor, but it's definitely there with iem's (used shure se535's and vsonic gr07's).
  
 B) If for some reason you're using this as a small desktop dac/amp (This is what I'm doing because I didn't want to use a CCK with my iphone and MFI certified devices are a pain in the ass to find), you can keep the unit charged by plugging the usb into your computer and still playing music from an iDevice through that connection.  
 - However, even if you don't have your sound device set to the E5 on the computer (I set it back to my laptop speakers at work), things don't quite play right.  
             -- Every time I get an email or anything else that creates a sound notification on my computer, it causes my phone to vibrate as if I'm getting a text   
             -- The volume wheel on the E5 ends up controlling the volume on the laptop but not working for the iPhone.    Get this, I turned my volume up from the iPhone screen manually and it turned up the volume on my laptop instead   
  
 C) Battery drain...others here have said they don't have battery drain issues with iDevices.  I've got an iPhone 6.  If I plug my headphones into the phone around 6:30 AM and play music nonstop until around time for lunch and I'll end up with about 96% battery left (assuming I charged it on the way in).  In the same amount of time with the E5 today, it drained down to 87 percent.  But I only listened to music for about an hour and a half to 2 hours during that time.  Plugged in but not actually playing it still sucks power.


----------



## HotIce

A) Strange. I get Zero Dark Dirty noise floor with the E5.

B) That seems more a problem with the PC software, than the E5. Once you tell the OS that the output controller is the PC itself, it should not listen to the E5 USB devices.

C) I thought iOS devices would not charge from the E5, isn't that the case?


----------



## geneous

Entry level audiophile here. Got a pair of HD 600s (latest release) and the Audio Engine D1 and E5 to audition. Tried them both with my iphone 6 and Macbook Pro. They both sound pretty similar to me with the 600s. Both power the 600s without a hitch. I get clean accurate reproduction with strong clean mids and what i perceive to be very little coloration.

 Cool thing about the E5 is that it comes with some decent sound blaster software. Seems that I can increase the bass a decent amount without adding much discernible distortion—sounds pretty clean and adds nice color on my airy drum n bass stuff.


----------



## kalrykh

hotice said:


> A) Strange. I get Zero Dark Dirty noise floor with the E5.
> 
> B) That seems more a problem with the PC software, than the E5. Once you tell the OS that the output controller is the PC itself, it should not listen to the E5 USB devices.
> 
> C) I thought iOS devices would not charge from the E5, isn't that the case?




The output is set to the PC. And the power drain is on the iPhone, not the e5. The iPhone isnt charging, it's being leeched at a rate of about 3x normal. Maybe this is the cost of using accessories via the Lightning port. Ill have to test with my a200p to see if it drains the iPhone just as quickly. I didn't expect a device that has its own power supply to be such a hog.


----------



## GearMe

sam l said:


> True, shouldn't matter but my desk is strewn with all sorts of stuff I've ordered via the internet, all with return policies, and they end up just sitting there.  In fact, I'm staring at 3 dac/amps in front of me.  lol    i'm at my local Fry's almost every week, buying or returning stuff, so it makes things a little easier for me to by local.  Call me old fashioned but I still like to support brick and mortar stores when I can.




Same here...Have purchased several sets of headphones from GC and BestBuy as well with 'Price Matching'.

Just picked up some Shure SE215s over lunch yesterday at my GuitarCenter. They matched a $20 online coupon and there is a $10 Rebate as well. Got online prices and am keeping local folks employed. Downside is the taxes...willing to pay those for the benefit to the local economy and the chance to work directly with people. 



bugattikid2012 said:


> You can't use that as a thing against online purchases.  That's your choice not to RMA it...
> 
> And prices are usually a lot better online as well...




My experience has been that local stores (BestBuy, GC, etc.) will match prices...only downside is selection and sales tax.


----------



## GearMe

ausername501 said:


> ...The hiss on the E3 is not quiet at all. I've got one next to me and it is very obvious with IEMs.







hotice said:


> ...The E5 has been literally dead quiet for me. Like zero-dot-zero noise.
> Certainly the best noise figure I heard so far in a USB DAC plus amp combo.




Kinda makes sense -- better performance (and sometimes functionality) as you walk up a manufacturer's product line. Comparing the E3 to E5...there should be some difference just like there is between the X7 and E5.



earfonia said:


> Probably there has been some inconsistency in production. Mine clearly has audible hiss using DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000, not as quiet as my DACport, Dragonfly, and other DACs.
> For comparison, my Creative X7 is much quieter than E5.




Earfonia, am guessing you were using the E5 in low gain mode...yes? If so, kind of a bummer it can't be relatively 'hiss free' in this mode as that's a key benefit of having this feature (along with more user friendly volume control)


----------



## HotIce

kalrykh said:


> The output is set to the PC. And the power drain is on the iPhone, not the e5. The iPhone isnt charging, it's being leeched at a rate of about 3x normal. Maybe this is the cost of using accessories via the Lightning port. Ill have to test with my a200p to see if it drains the iPhone just as quickly. I didn't expect a device that has its own power supply to be such a hog.



 

My iPad air was not charging either when connected to the E5. Did not notice any over the normal discharge rate when I used it with the E5 too.


----------



## shortyg83

For people getting faster battery loss using e5. Why not connect phone via bluetooth?


----------



## sovereignty68

earfonia said:


> Probably there has been some inconsistency in production. Mine clearly has audible hiss using DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000, not as quiet as my DACport, Dragonfly, and other DACs.
> For comparison, my Creative X7 is much quieter than E5.


 
 I can confirm there's audible hiss using DN-2000 with E5. X7 is quieter but not exactly dead silent. I also notice it is incredibly LOUD. DN-2000 was dead silent when using with Essence STX II.


----------



## kalrykh

shortyg83 said:


> For people getting faster battery loss using e5. Why not connect phone via bluetooth?




...you know Bluetooth is pretty power hungry right? Idling between calls (like a Bluetooth ear piece) doesn't use much, but constant transfer sucks it down like a Hoover. It's also junk quality, at least on iPhones that dont support the higher quality streaming protocols, not a2dp but the other one that I can't remember


----------



## Korse

shortyg83 said:


> For people getting faster battery loss using e5. Why not connect phone via bluetooth?


 
 I'm guessing its the loss in audio quality, even with aptx and/or aac. I look at bluetooth as a convenience thing. If you are moving around a lot, traveling, etc., then hooking it up through bluetooth is great and very convenient. If they are stationary for long periods of time (at work, at home, etc.) you would get better sound quality by connecting it directly.
  
 So yes, you would get good sound quality with bluetooth and convenience, but best sound quality for now will be connecting directly to your audio source (android phone).


----------



## ClieOS

korse said:


> *I'm guessing its the loss in audio quality, even with aptx and/or aac.* I look at bluetooth as a convenience thing. If you are moving around a lot, traveling, etc., then hooking it up through bluetooth is great and very convenient. If they are stationary for long periods of time (at work, at home, etc.) you would get better sound quality by connecting it directly.
> 
> So yes, you would get good sound quality with bluetooth and convenience, but best sound quality for now will be connecting directly to your audio source (android phone).


 
  
 I'll say to this: try it first before you rule it out. You'll be surprised how far BT has advanced.


----------



## Korse

clieos said:


> I'll say to this: try it first before you rule it out. You'll be surprised how far BT has advanced.


 
 I'm still trying to convince myself on buying this. I would love to get this over the Fiio E18 for example just because of the bluetooth, but my question is... is the quality there? Mainly the AMP/DAC quality compared to the competition in this portable/mobile price range.
  
 Still waiting patiently for your review ClieOS. lol


----------



## earfonia

korse said:


> I'm guessing its the loss in audio quality, even with aptx and/or aac. I look at bluetooth as a convenience thing. If you are moving around a lot, traveling, etc., then hooking it up through bluetooth is great and very convenient. If they are stationary for long periods of time (at work, at home, etc.) you would get better sound quality by connecting it directly.
> 
> So yes, you would get good sound quality with bluetooth and convenience, but best sound quality for now will be connecting directly to your audio source (android phone).


 
  
 Quote:


clieos said:


> I'll say to this: try it first before you rule it out. You'll be surprised how far BT has advanced.


 
  
 +1
 I'm surprised that BT has advanced so much in audio quality. Have been using E5 with BT connection to my Galaxy S4 (Apt-X supported), for both headphone and line out to my speakers, really surprised that the BT audio quality has advanced so much. Not only acceptable quality, but already at the level of enjoyable quality. E5 BT audio is really good when paired with Apt-X supported devices.


----------



## ClieOS

korse said:


> I'm still trying to convince myself on buying this. I would love to get this over the Fiio E18 for example just because of the bluetooth, but my question is... is the quality there? Mainly the AMP/DAC quality compared to the competition in this portable/mobile price range.
> 
> Still waiting patiently for your review ClieOS. lol


 
  
 The only other amp/DAC in the same price range that I own is E18, AFAIK. E18 has an overall more mature sound. Nothing night and day, but I'll say E18 is ahead of E5. Feature wise of course, E5 is hand down better. I am a big fan on aptX so my vote goes to E5 right now.
  


earfonia said:


> +1
> I'm surprised that BT has advanced so much in audio quality. Have been using E5 with BT connection to my Galaxy S4 (Apt-X supported), for both headphone and line out to my speakers, really surprised that the BT audio quality has advanced so much. Not only acceptable quality, but already at the level of enjoyable quality. E5 BT audio is really good when paired with Apt-X supported devices.


 
  
 ...and we are not even using the best part of E5's BT function yet - E5 has a more advanced version of aptX called aptX Low Latency, and as far as I know, no smartphone in the market is using it. In fact, I don't even know any BT source besides a Samsung notebook that has aptX Low Latency. However, with CSR now part of Qualcomm, I am sure it won't be long till we see one.


----------



## Wertzius

This device is an awesome idea, but it has a huge flaw. There is no way to get simulated 5.1. Sound with headphones. You can use a software solution on a PC, but why didn't they integrate it into the device. It shows up as 2.0, so you can't use the integrated Surround technology... It is a shame.
  
 Has anyone tried to input a 5.1 signal via the optical in?


----------



## ClieOS

If it is designed as a PC entertainment devices as first, then I'll consider it as a flaw. As mainly a devices for music playback, I don't see it that way.
  
 Anyway, it has a stereo DAC, so it isn't going to do 5.1 (6) channels sound regardless of input.


----------



## AUserName501

wertzius said:


> This device is an awesome idea, but it has a huge flaw. There is no way to get simulated 5.1. Sound with headphones. You can use a software solution on a PC, but why didn't they integrate it into the device. It shows up as 2.0, so you can't use the integrated Surround technology... It is a shame.
> 
> Has anyone tried to input a 5.1 signal via the optical in?


 
  
 I've said the same and it significantly decreases the value of the product. I wouldn't be surprised if it only accepts stereo PCM and doesn't accept DTS.


clieos said:


> If it is designed as a PC entertainment devices as first, then I'll consider it as a flaw. As mainly a devices for music playback, I don't see it that way.
> 
> Anyway, it has a stereo DAC, so it isn't going to do 5.1 (6) channels sound regardless of input.


 
 Virtual surround sound processed audio is stereo. Which is obvious as it's made for headphones that only have two drivers.


----------



## Sam L

I'm not so sure you want to rely on the bass boost too much.  While I'm huge fan of Creative's software enhancements (omni and e1), bumping up the bass on their eq has created more problems then it's worth -- really muddy low end, terrible actually.  That said, the SBX enhancements are awesome, when used in moderation -- imaging and sound stage improvements are enhanced perfectly.  My settings keep them in the 5% to 10% range for PC's 10-20 for macs.  For some reason, the changes on a PC are more pronounced than on a mac.  FYI, this is about a third lower than default.  The default settings change the character of the sound way too much.


----------



## Sam L

geez, i'm still on the fence with the e5.  Just can't quite pull the trigger.  The problem is I bought the ifi micro dac a couple months ago.  That thing spoiled me.  I've since traded the ifi for a bunch of equipment, too good of a deal to pass up.  Now I'm thinking of getting another ifi micro but I really want something smaller.  decisions, decisions... I have the E1 for scout mode, the omni for stay-at-home use (and the beam forming mics).  Was hoping the E5 would not only replace the E1 and omni but also fill the space occupied by my meridian explorer/zo3 setup.


----------



## 343 Grenadier

ausername501 said:


> Nothing about the E5 is mobile.
> 
> Their lineup is a joke. The E3 has a huge amount of hiss and you can't control volume in small enough increments. It's either loud or silent with IEMs.
> 
> ...


 
  
 While I have no comment about most of this, I feel inclined to point out that Razer Surround sounded like **** to me compared to... Well, basically any other commonly-used gaming-oriented virtualization software. Just a really strong left-center-right image. I'm not the only person to notice it, either. Everyone's ears are different, so I'll post this video for their benefit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BxO9cd-sYA
  
 This was done on internal sound solutions with their built-in DSPs or software, save for Razer Surround. "Z vs. X-Fi Titanium vs. Razer Surround vs. Xonar DGX vs. onboard."


----------



## 343 Grenadier

I was pleasantly surprised to see the specs on this DAC/amp combo since they appeared to be pretty respectable given the price, and it's filled to the gills with nice features. But I'm curious to know if it actually has the sonic qualities best-suited to competitive gaming. As I understand it, your best option is a very neutral-sounding source with similarly neutral headphones. The best I know of are AKG K702s, which I'm currently using. At least to my ears, they're actually better than ATH-AD700s, since they're better at retrieving details, especially when a lot's going on, which more than makes up for the slightly narrower soundstage. The usual recommendations for a gaming-friendly DAC/amp combo are either the Schiit Audo Modi/Magni stack, or the O2+ODAC combo. Both sound very similar going by what I've read. Almost interchangeable. A couple of the posters on this thread mentioned that the E5 is bass-heavy, which may pose a problem. So, let's nip this one in the bud while the jury's still out on these: How do they compare with the O2+ODAC or Modi/Magni for competitive gaming purposes? Are they better or worse at positional detail retrieval? My first instinct is to say they aren't, but I'd rather hear a direct comparison from someone who has used both the E5 and one of these beforehand. And to clarify: I'm pretty sure the E5 sounds more "fun." That's not what I'm asking. I'm asking for plain and simple positional audio qualities, and that's it. Ex.: You use HD558s or HD598s for fun, immersive gaming. You use ATH-AD700(Xe)s, DT 880s, or K/Q70x headphones for pure positional audio in competitive games like Counter-Strike. I'm not asking if the E5 sounds better overall, just if it helps you more in games.
  
 Also, if someone could do this for the Sound Blaster X7 as well, that would be nice.


----------



## rosw

Hi Guys,
  
 Totally new to this Audio DAC AMP (this is my second post), I have quite a few questions and if anyone could offer some advice / views, I would greatly appreciate 
 I would like to use SB E5 to supplement my mobile devices & dell laptop
  
 Mobile Devices:
  
*Q1) Windows Phone Lumia 1020 - is SB E5 compatible with Windows Phone 8.1 ?*
  
 Potentially I would like to purchase a Android Phone : Vivo X5 Max or Meizu MX 4 Pro (detail specs are in the links within the article below)
  
 http://www.phonearena.com/news/Phones-for-audiophiles-5-Android-handsets-with-quality-sound-processors_id63856
  
*Q2)* Are the *Vivo X5 Max & Meizu* *really that outstanding in terms of audio output* ? Will SB E5 have any problems linking up with PRC phones ?
  
 Q3) How do I activate SB E5? ie linking up to a mobile phone via a physical micro USB cable ? then Bluetooth it to my Heaphone (eg Creative AURVANA GOLD) will the quality degrade over bluetooth ?
  
 Q4) Can i use my tablet (Nexus 7 II), link up via physical micro UBS cable to SB E5 and bluetooth to Creative SB ROAR speaker ?
  
 Q5) should i wait for 1-2 more weeks for Creative to fix the "charging bug" or they will provide a software update / bring back to service center for firmware upgrade ?
  
 I would be using it to play internet radio (SKY FM, Pandora), downloaded MP3 & Youtube videos over mobile phones/tablet, will SB E5 greatly improve the sound quality? 
  
 Cheers & Apologies for asking so many questions


----------



## ClieOS

rosw said:


> *Q1) Windows Phone Lumia 1020 - is SB E5 compatible with Windows Phone 8.1 ?*
> 
> Potentially I would like to purchase a Android Phone : Vivo X5 Max or Meizu MX 4 Pro (detail specs are in the links within the article below)
> 
> ...


----------



## rosw

Hi ClieOS,
  
 Thank you for your very fast reply & comments, may I please add on a few parts that I am unsure ?
  
  
 > _*Just pair it over BT, then download the driver via Google Store. I can't say I have heard any obvious SQ degradation over BT, but my phone support aptX. The smartphone you want to use might not have that.*_
  
 what driver do i neeed to download over google store ? can you please provide the name / link ?
  
 If your smartphone doesn't have _*good SQ, *_then I'll say there is a good chance E5 will improve it.
  
 what is _*SQ - Sound Quality*_ ??
  
 Lastly, i have read about those Hi_Res MP3 or FLAC MP3, you can please point me to how to download / or convert my current collection of CDs into high quality MP3 ?
  
 cheers!


----------



## ClieOS

rosw said:


> Hi ClieOS,
> 
> Thank you for your very fast reply & comments, may I please add on a few parts that I am unsure ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, SQ is short of sound quality.
  
 You will need these:
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creative.central
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=svc.creative.aidlservice
  
 Any decent software ripper should be able to convert your CD collection to FLAC. I am using Easy CD-DA Extractor and JRiver myself, but others like Exact Audio Copy and dBpoweramp are both well received by most as well. Hi Res is however another matter - you need to buy them from places like HDTrack.


----------



## AUserName501

343 grenadier said:


> While I have no comment about most of this, I feel inclined to point out that Razer Surround sounded like **** to me compared to... Well, basically any other commonly-used gaming-oriented virtualization software. Just a really strong left-center-right image. I'm not the only person to notice it, either. Everyone's ears are different, so I'll post this video for their benefit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BxO9cd-sYA
> 
> This was done on internal sound solutions with their built-in DSPs or software, save for Razer Surround. "Z vs. X-Fi Titanium vs. Razer Surround vs. Xonar DGX vs. onboard."


 
 I agree that Razer VSS is the worst but it is free and doesn't require any specific pieces of hardware attached. There is X-Fi MB3 (SBX Pro Studio 7.1) but I can tell you not to bother with it at the moment because of some crippling bugs that make it unsuitable for any USB DACs. You are limited to Stereo under Configure Speakers when the playback device is Stereo ,e.g. USB DAC, which means no virtual surround sound. Dolby Headphone, while having clear positional cues, sounds incredibly unnatural due to the empty room sound.
  


343 grenadier said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to see the specs on this DAC/amp combo since they appeared to be pretty respectable given the price, and it's filled to the gills with nice features. But I'm curious to know if it actually has the sonic qualities best-suited to competitive gaming. As I understand it, your best option is a very neutral-sounding source with similarly neutral headphones. The best I know of are AKG K702s, which I'm currently using. At least to my ears, they're actually better than ATH-AD700s, since they're better at retrieving details, especially when a lot's going on, which more than makes up for the slightly narrower soundstage. The usual recommendations for a gaming-friendly DAC/amp combo are either the Schiit Audo Modi/Magni stack, or the O2+ODAC combo. Both sound very similar going by what I've read. Almost interchangeable. A couple of the posters on this thread mentioned that the E5 is bass-heavy, which may pose a problem. So, let's nip this one in the bud while the jury's still out on these: How do they compare with the O2+ODAC or Modi/Magni for competitive gaming purposes? Are they better or worse at positional detail retrieval? My first instinct is to say they aren't, but I'd rather hear a direct comparison from someone who has used both the E5 and one of these beforehand. And to clarify: I'm pretty sure the E5 sounds more "fun." That's not what I'm asking. I'm asking for plain and simple positional audio qualities, and that's it. Ex.: You use HD558s or HD598s for fun, immersive gaming. You use ATH-AD700(Xe)s, DT 880s, or K/Q70x headphones for pure positional audio in competitive games like Counter-Strike. I'm not asking if the E5 sounds better overall, just if it helps you more in games.
> 
> Also, if someone could do this for the Sound Blaster X7 as well, that would be nice.


 
 If the E5 is bass heavy that indicates a screwed up frequency response that isn't flat, possibly high output impedance or people are just imagining things. The last two are the most likely.
  
 ODAC/O2 or Magni/Modi or Hifimediy Sabre DAC + amp are all fine. I think the best value combo you could possibly get now is the Hifimediy Sabre DAC + Magni2 assuming that it works well with IEMs.
  
 The key problem with all of this is that only choices we have for virtual surround sound that doesn't require specific hardware attached is Razer VSS or X-Fi MB3 (broke with USB DACs). The usual setup is actually:
  
 Soundcard with Virtual Surround Sound  --> Optical Out  -->  Optical input DAC  --> Amplifier  --> Headphones
  
 The added costs is that you need to buy a soundcard that is doing nothing except giving you access to SBX Pro Studio Virtual Surround Sound and that you need a DAC with optical input which gives a more limited selection and more expensive.
  
 The ideal solution is SBX Pro Studio 7.1 through pure software that then outputs audio to your USB DAC. Razer Surround currently works like this but Razer Surround sound isn't as good as SBX Pro Studio. X-Fi MB3 would have fulfilled this but it's broken and it's clear that during the design stages they never thought of it being used with USB DACs. I've contacted Creative about this and the problems with X-Fi MB3 which they have forwarded to the developer. They have also heard about my idea that they make software like Razer Surround but for SBX Pro Studio 7.1. Of course, that doesn't mean they'll actually do anything and it's the usual "thank you for your feedback..."
  
 Hopefully, they'll actually do something but no guarantees. I'd have use for the software on gaming desktop PC and on my laptop for away usage.
  
  
 My original intention with the Sound Blaster E3 was to use it with my smartphone via bluetooth and then plug it into my laptop via USB when away from home.  I was hoping that it would then show itself to Windows as a 5.1 speaker setup allowing me to watch movies in 5.1 SBX Pro Studio virtual surround sound. However, as it only appears as a Stereo there really is no reason to even use the virtual surround sound at all. I wouldn't want to use it with music and it's useless for games and movies. The E5 has the exact same problem and it severely limits it's use. If I want a USB DAC/Amp then I'd get a ODAC/O2 because it's known to be quality and the output impedance is known to be less than 1ohm. The E1/3/5 doesn't have any meaningful technical specifications which is what would stop me from buying it over an ODAC/O2/Hifimediy Sabre DAC//Modi/Magni which are all known to be good.
  
 It seems that Creative wants to enter the audiophile market but they really don't know what to do right. Look at what Fiio/Schiit do and copy that. Detailed technical specifications build trust and so does active forum participation. Both build goodwill from releasing high quality products at low prices and it carries over into their more expensive line up. With aptx, bluetooth and virtual surround sound it's obvious that Creative is swimming in useful marketable features which would give them an advantage over Schiit and Fiio but they aren't capitalising on it.


----------



## salfred

Has anyone test the ADC part of E5? I got mine yesterday and I found it a bit confusing when used as recording device.
  
 I tested E5 under both windows and mac os. With drivers properly installed, there will be 5 input devices in total. They are External Mic, Internal Mic, Line In, S/PDIF In and What U Hear. However I don't know exactly what the last one is.
  
 Actually you can only choose either Line In or one of the rest 4 inputs. By default, the Line In is selected and the rests are shown as *currently unavailable* under windows. The same thing happens under mac os. It turns back to Line In no matter whichever you choose.
  
 I eventually find out how to activate the other 4 input sources. The sound blaster control panel has a Speaker/Headphones tab, where you can toggle Direct Mode. I have no idea how it works but it does switch between Line In and other 4 inputs. Under mac os you have to use Audio MIDI Setup to switch clock source of E5, from Stereo Direct to DSP Clock.
  
 Something is strange here. The Direct Mode option is never *saved*, while the switch between input sources does save. When you restart sound blaster control panel, it shows as if it was never enabled. From user manual I read something like the Direct Mode will work till E5 is powered off.
  
 I know Creative staff reads this post, could you please explain how exactly E5 works as recording device? And if anyone has experience about E5 I'd like to hear your inputs. Thanks in advance, cheers.


----------



## HotIce

ODAC/O2/Hifimediy Sabre DAC//Modi/Magni, none of those gives you a really portable DAC + amp setup with the ability to fetch pristine digital output out of iOS devices.
But I do recognize that people wanting surround (out of an headphone?) effects, might be better looking elsewhere.
I do have the E12, which I love. But I am not able in a blind test, to tell them apart, when listening to music.
I am perfectly able (100% success rate) to tell apart my X3+E12 combo, WRT the E5, because of the slightly higher noise floor.


----------



## ClieOS

I am not sure I am answering your question directly but you should know that line-in, (external) mic-in and S/PDIF-in are all sharing the same 3.5mm jack on E5, so obviously only one of them can used at any given one time (or else they will be competing for the same jack). While Internal Mic-in is on the E5 itself (*the three slots / holes on the top plate), it is using the same ADC as line-in / external mic-in / S/PDIF-in, and therefore it behaves the same as the rest and only one can activated at any given time.
  
 Direct mode means the ADC will be set to 24/192 sampling with SBX and EQ disable.
  
 What U Hear is basically recording all sound going to the E5's output. So if you are using a mic-in as well as playback a video on the PC, both will be recorded down at the same time. Another way of saying this is, the it is recording the DAC's output.


----------



## salfred

Thank you now it's more clear.
  
 The last problem is how can I enable Internal Mic from E5 directly (by not toggling Direct Mode). I don't know if it is by design but for me, under windows the input source is always Line In. I can't enable Internal Mic because it is shown as *currently unavailable*.
  
 There's one thing which I think may be related to this issue. When E5 is used as a pure amp, there will be an internal ADC to DAC process. Since Line In is usually used as amp input source, it was then made default by Creative. When E5 is connected to USB, its ADC part will continue to use Line In as input.
  
 Can we have more feedbacks from the manufacturer?  Thank you again for your help!


----------



## ClieOS

salfred said:


> Thank you now it's more clear.
> 
> The last problem is how can I enable Internal Mic from E5 directly (by not toggling Direct Mode). I don't know if it is by design but for me, under windows the input source is always Line In. I can't enable Internal Mic because it is shown as *currently unavailable*.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually my E5's internal mic is activated by default, it is line-in that is unavailable by default. Just go to the sound control panel in your PC's 'Control Panel' (or right click on the speaker icon in the lower left corner of desktop), select 'Recording devices', click on 'Internal mic' and click on the 'set default' button. Now every time you connect your E5 to PC, the internal mic will be activated by default. This is also used to switch between which input to use as well.
  
 Also, there are a few more advanced options if you click the 'properties', so go play with them.


----------



## soundblast75

So can you guys confirm this will work with 24bit on android?


----------



## ClieOS

soundblast75 said:


> So can you guys confirm this will work with 24bit on android?


 
  
 Here is the spec:
  


> USB Audio Streaming from Mobile Devices:
> *iOS Playback/recording: *
> 24-bit / 44.1, 48 kHz
> *Android Playback: *
> 16-bit / 44.1 kHz


 
  
 I do able to get 24/96 (and possibly 24/192) to work using UAPP with a particular cable setup, but it is glitchy to say the least. I'll rather just use the recommended way and listen to 16/44.1.


----------



## soundblast75

clieos said:


> Here is the spec:
> 
> 
> I do able to get 24/96 (and possibly 24/192) to work using UAPP with a particular cable setup, but it is glitchy to say the least. I'll rather just use the recommended way and listen to 16/44.1.



thank you.i think this is off my list now.
will prob get the AT-PHA100


----------



## AUserName501

soundblast75 said:


> So can you guys confirm this will work with 24bit on android?


 

 I don't think Android is even capable of 24bit audio. I thought it was 16/44.1 only.


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> I don't think Android is even capable of 24bit audio. I thought it was 16/44.1 only.


 
  
 No with the latest generation of Android. LG, Samsung, HTC and Sony all have 24/192 capable driver on their flagship models. There is also USB Audio Player Pro, with its own 24bit driver for USB DAC. 24/96 is also going to be officially supported in Lolipop.


----------



## AUserName501

clieos said:


> No with the latest generation of Android. LG, Samsung, HTC and Sony all have 24/192 capable driver on their flagship models. There is also USB Audio Player Pro, with its own 24bit driver for USB DAC. 24/96 is also going to be officially supported in Lolipop.


 
  
 Can you manually select the audio bit depth and sample rate or is it all going to be resampled to 24/96?
  
 I know in Windows that the mixing happens at 32bit and resamples to whatever sample rate you choose in playback devices e.g. 48Khz. It then lowers the bit depth to whatever your playback device is set to after mixing.


----------



## soundblast75

clieos said:


> No with the latest generation of Android. LG, Samsung, HTC and Sony all have 24/192 capable driver on their flagship models. There is also USB Audio Player Pro, with its own 24bit driver for USB DAC. 24/96 is also going to be officially supported in Lolipop.



samsung Note 4 works like a charm with Usb player and meridian explorer 2☺


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> *Can you manually select the audio bit depth and sample rate or is it all going to be resampled to 24/96?*
> 
> I know in Windows that the mixing happens at 32bit and resamples to whatever sample rate you choose in playback devices e.g. 48Khz. It then lowers the bit depth to whatever your playback device is set to after mixing.


 
  
 Not to my knowledge. It will just play any file on its native bitrate / bit depth, up to 24/96.


----------



## sovereignty68

sovereignty68 said:


> I can confirm there's audible hiss using DN-2000 with E5. X7 is quieter but not exactly dead silent. I also notice it is incredibly LOUD. DN-2000 was dead silent when using with Essence STX II.


 
  
 Finally got rid of hiss problem by using UE's attenuator.
  
 http://pro.ultimateears.com/products/custom-accessories/wireless-and-hardware/adjustable-ambient-filters


----------



## ArchDragoon

Hi guy,
  
 Did this E5 are workable while charging ?


----------



## ClieOS

archdragoon said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> Did this E5 are workable while charging ?


 
  
 Please defines 'workable'


----------



## ArchDragoon

I mean if it is possible to use it as a DAC while it is charging ?


----------



## ClieOS

archdragoon said:


> I mean if it is possible to use it as a DAC while it is charging ?


 
  
 Yes, though you should connect the E5 to your smartphone first, then connect an USB power source (*smartphone charger) to the microUSB port.


----------



## ArchDragoon

Oops sorry I mean I want to use it with computer.


----------



## ClieOS

archdragoon said:


> Oops sorry I mean I want to use it with computer.


 
  
 Well then, the PC is of course going to recharge it via the USB connection.


----------



## sovereignty68

archdragoon said:


> Oops sorry I mean I want to use it with computer.


 
 Oh yes, it will charge while you use it as DAC via USB. Bluetooth also work while charging as well.


----------



## ArchDragoon

sovereignty68 said:


> Oh yes, it will charge while you use it as DAC via USB. Bluetooth also work while charging as well.


 
 Yeah ! That's what I want to know !! thank a lot !


----------



## TLN

How do I choose a source with E5?
 Say I'm using this as USB-DAC with my PC, playing music, and also have a Bluetooth enabled and paired phone nearby. Imaging someone calls me - will I hear my ringtone instead of music?
  
 I'm planning to change my Audinst mx-1 to E5, because of extra features: Bluetooth, portable amp. What are possble drawbacks in that case?


----------



## ClieOS

tln said:


> How do I choose a source with E5?
> Say I'm using this as USB-DAC with my PC, playing music, and also have a Bluetooth enabled and paired phone nearby. Imaging someone calls me - will I hear my ringtone instead of music?
> 
> I'm planning to change my Audinst mx-1 to E5, because of extra features: Bluetooth, portable amp. What are possble drawbacks in that case?


 
  
 Yes, you will hear ringtone instead of music (from PC). If you are playing music on both PC and smartphone however, both will be heard at the same time


----------



## TLN

clieos said:


> Yes, you will hear ringtone instead of music (from PC). If you are playing music on both PC and smartphone however, both will be heard at the same time


 

 And I will hear audio from Line in, if there's something connected as well? right?
  
 ps. I don't wanna hear my ringtone via my stereo as loud as I usually listen.


----------



## ClieOS

tln said:


> And I will hear audio from Line in, if there's something connected as well? right?
> 
> ps. I don't wanna hear my ringtone via my stereo as loud as I usually listen.


 
  
 If you set your PC's 'recording device' as E5's line-in, then yes, you will hear what is coming from Line-in as well. You can play a song on your smartphone, another song on PC and connect the line-in to something else, and you will hear all three at the same time. However, once there is a call comes in, E5 will mute all except the ringtone. The volume will be the same as the one set on your E5 (which is shared for both your PC and smartphone), and the ringtone actually isn't very loud.


----------



## TLN

I'm trying to imagine all the use-cases with E5. I'm now using a Audinst Mx1 and I haven't asked about a direct comparsion, but seems E5 is not only feature-rich but better in specs.
 I guess if I connect it via powered USB hub I will not worry about battery when PCc is off: simply listen from Bluetooth or Line-in.
  
 Do you think E5 will be enough to drive Dt-880 headphones (250 ohm or 600 ohm) or AKG k271s(55ohm)?


----------



## HotIce

It drives my DT880 250 Ohm just fine.


----------



## music joe

Hoping for manufacturer participation in these few threads of which this is the best. Soundblaster E5 SBX to Windows XP? Does it exsist? Will it exsist?
Both still very new. E5 is driving HD 650 cans so cleanly to have experienced listening sessions where I discovered I had listened too loud afterwards.


----------



## HotIce

I am not using the E5 SBX feature, and I am also not a Windows user, but I do not understand the question.
Besides for configuring it, why would the OS matter when SBX is built in into the E5?
Of you mean that the configuring app does not work on XP?

But yes, the E5 is a very good DAC+AMP package. iOS direct digital input, sound clarity, low listening fatigue, and absolute absence of noise are the main winning point over other solutions.


----------



## music joe

hotice said:


> I am not using the E5 SBX feature, and I am also not a Windows user, but I do not understand the question.
> 
> Besides for configuring it, why would the OS matter when SBX is built in into the E5?
> 
> ...


----------



## HotIce

The E5 retains the configuration, so once configured, you can use it with your settings.
Also OSX is supported, I think.
The iOS app I tried is crap, not sure if the Android one is better.
I configured mine in the office (only place where I have Windows), and I am done with it. I actually disabled every sound effect on my E5.


----------



## CZ Eddie

*EDIT: * NEVERMIND, I WAS THINKING OF THE E3 WHICH IS SMALLER AND EASIER TO PERMANENTLY ATTACH TO MY HEADPHONES.  But if anyone knows the answer to these questions for the E3.....
  
  
 Hi folks, I'm considering the purchase of an E5 to mate with my Yamaha Pro-500 headphones to use for listening to action movies in my home theater via APTx Bluetooth.  Have a couple of questions.
  
 1) I've read that you can plug this into a computer and use the Sound Blaster software to customize the built-in equalizer.  Is this customization retained after the DAC is removed from the computer?  Or does the custom EQ settings only work while the DAC is attached to the computer?
  
 2) Are there any "bass-boost" type buttons on the E5?
  
 3) How is the amp strength when compared against something else tiny, such as the Fiio E6?
  

 Many thanks,
 -Eddie


----------



## HotIce

The configuration is retained.
There is an SBX button, which I leave off.
But when activated, it definitely does something to the audio.
In my config I get boosted bass for sure, and also some sort of surround which seems to add virtual surround.
I prefer plain audio, and I leave it off, but I can see people liking it.


----------



## music joe

Thanks HotIce, thanks CZEddie. Used a Vista machine to try out SBX.

SBX is like the Poweramp app on my Android tablet, whereas the Poweramp is limited to 128 gig onboard library. The SBX allows anything usb access to EQ and soundstage manipulation. I could use that on a lot of listening here which is streamed via web, low as 128kb rates. A lot of my new music was discovered as a 128kb stream over night listening on a pair of Aurvana IE3. 

I use that app to goose the best out of various IEM's. The multi-eq curve saves allow me to taylor IEM's and lowbitrate material. So SBX on Vista let me see I want this app on my portable and other sources I use. 

The Sony orphaned Tablet S limits to ICS 4 [kind of the XP of Android] I think I need 4.2 or later to use SBX and usb audio out protocol. Pretty sure my bluetooth is non aptX. 
For those with a new system this E5 throws a lot at portable power and user adjustable sonics to get more out of a stable of headphones and IEM's. 

On plain straight through audio. This still new E5/HD 650 combos ability to deliver volume and information stuns me. Sonically the 650's just bloom and bloom more, I reach my limit before they or the volume control does minus any EQ-ing. 

The E5 has improved convenience and sonics in my music discovery journey. 
The across the board performance of Aurvana IE3, Sony MD 7550 or UE 500 IEM's all improved through E5 [ low imp]
Ability to get a more defined bass boost vs just more bounce.
I'd written off bluetooth but the convenience of cable free tablet w/bluetooth vs sonics of web music has me exited about new aptX stuff. 

A couple hundy delivering exitment rediscovering your audio is still a good thing.


----------



## sandrojpsantos

Hello there, I tried to read as most as I can to find the answer but no luck, so I ask it directly.
  
 I've talked to creative directly asking about if this e5 would work with playstation 3 or 4, they just say to me that the optical in has no decode function, that accepts only pcm. So my question is, the playstation, 3 and 4, can output pcm through optical right? Can someone of the owners test if it works with both? Hell, can you test if it works also through usb (dacs have been working through usb at least in the ps4)
  
 Hope you can help me guys, this is the reason to get interested or not in the product.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: sandrojpsantos



Originally Posted by *sandrojpsantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Hello there, I tried to read as most as I can to find the answer but no luck, so I ask it directly.
> 
> I've talked to creative directly asking about if this e5 would work with playstation 3 or 4, they just say to me that the optical in has no decode function, that accepts only pcm. So my question is, the playstation, 3 and 4, can output pcm through optical right? Can someone of the owners test if it works with both? Hell, can you test if it works also through usb (dacs have been working through usb at least in the ps4)
> 
> Hope you can help me guys, this is the reason to get interested or not in the product.





 
  
 Stereo PCM only over optical. Multi-channel surround sound has to be compressed through Dolby Digital/DTS because Toslink doesn't have the bandwidth to support more than two channels uncompressed. It doesn't matter anyway because there is no reason you'd want to send multiple channels to the E5 anyway because headphones only have two channels (left driver/right driver). E1/3/5 doesn't even support 5.1 virtual surround sound anyway and can't decode anything other than stereo PCM. *Don't buy the E1/3/5 if you want virtual surround sound.*
  
 If you want virtual surround sound on consoles then buy an Astro Mixamp which uses Dolby Headphone 7.1.
  
 As a note virtual surround sound processed audio is Stereo because it's binaural and simulates how an average human head would hear a setup 5.1 or 7.1 surround setup.


----------



## sandrojpsantos

ausername501 said:


> Stereo PCM only over optical. Multi-channel surround sound has to be compressed through Dolby Digital/DTS because Toslink doesn't have the bandwidth to support more than two channels uncompressed. It doesn't matter anyway because there is no reason you'd want to send multiple channels to the E5 anyway because headphones only have two channels (left driver/right driver). E1/3/5 doesn't even support 5.1 virtual surround sound anyway and can't decode anything other than stereo PCM. *Don't buy the E1/3/5 if you want virtual surround sound.*
> 
> If you want virtual surround sound on consoles then buy an Astro Mixamp which uses Dolby Headphone 7.1.
> 
> As a note virtual surround sound processed audio is Stereo because it's binaural and simulates how an average human head would hear a setup 5.1 or 7.1 surround setup.


 
 Thank you for the answer.
 Oh, I don't care at all about the virtual surround. I am all in, in a good stereo sound, that's how headphones are. I rather have good stereo than a virtual surround. Even if I consider it it is good enough to have on pc and still have the ability to use the thing on consoles (I just am searching for the best all in one scenario) So am I golden with the e5 for that? I do quite a lot of gaming on pc two, but since I have a DT770 pro 80ohm, I would like to take more out of them, but I also play in playstation and 3ds, so an astro is a no go because it lacks amplification and portability, in the portable side I had looked at fiio (but the new e17k doesn't have optical input) products but now I saw this e5 and I really want to know if I can put sound from console through that, even though it is stereo (I mean, it would be better than the jack on the controller).
  
 P.S: Doesn't the optical input from this e5 works the same as the one in the olde fiio e17 (plain good stereo)?


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: sandrojpsantos



Originally Posted by *sandrojpsantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Thank you for the answer.
> Oh, I don't care at all about the virtual surround. I am all in, in a good stereo sound, that's how headphones are. I rather have good stereo than a virtual surround. Even if I consider it it is good enough to have on pc and still have the ability to use the thing on consoles (I just am searching for the best all in one scenario) So am I golden with the e5 for that? I do quite a lot of gaming on pc two, but since I have a DT770 pro 80ohm, I would like to take more out of them, but I also play in playstation and 3ds, so an astro is a no go because it lacks amplification and portability, in the portable side I had looked at fiio (but the new e17k doesn't have optical input) products but now I saw this e5 and I really want to know if I can put sound from console through that, even though it is stereo (I mean, it would be better than the jack on the controller).
> 
> P.S: Doesn't the optical input from this e5 works the same as the one in the olde fiio e17 (plain good stereo)?





 
  
 You won't get good stereo sound on consoles as that sound is designed for speakers. Personally, I would rather use Dolby Headphone 7.1 than Stereo on consoles because games like Dead Space make good use of it.
  
 Any DAC with optical input will work with any device that has optical output as Stereo PCM.


----------



## sandrojpsantos

ausername501 said:


> You won't get good stereo sound on consoles as that sound is designed for speakers. Personally, I would rather use Dolby Headphone 7.1 than Stereo on consoles because games like Dead Space make good use of it.
> 
> Any DAC with optical input will work with any device that has optical output as Stereo PCM.


 
 As long as it works its ok, I mean any other audiophile device that I have been looking at, such as the e17 or the magni/modi combo, would work the same. And for the price this seems to really be the best option, I just have to wait for reviews on the quality. And you know, is always better, than sound through the tv or through the controller which is my only option right now . and consoles have started to head more into the headphones path, games like last of us for instance have that specific option.
  
 Thank you for the answers, and for caring . Now I just hope this device is da bomb (lol).


----------



## ac108

Looking at getting E3 for a LG BTS1 setup, and looking at the bluetooth spec for E3 and E5, both support: A2DP (Wireless stereo _Bluetooth_), AVRCP (_Bluetooth_ remote control) and HFP (Handsfree Profile).
  
 Both E3 and E5 can configured as receiver, and the E3 obviously support remote control, I'm just wondering, what AVRCP E5 support?
  
 This will be my first DAC and AMP, and E5 got me interested because it is spec better and still within budget.


----------



## ClieOS

ac108 said:


> Looking at getting E3 for a LG BTS1 setup, and looking at the bluetooth spec for E3 and E5, both support: A2DP (Wireless stereo _Bluetooth_), AVRCP (_Bluetooth_ remote control) and HFP (Handsfree Profile).
> 
> Both E3 and E5 can configured as receiver, and the E3 obviously support remote control, I'm just wondering, what AVRCP E5 support?
> 
> This will be my first DAC and AMP, and E5 got me interested because it is spec better and still within budget.


 
  
 Volume control (up / down) and SBX button double as call button during incoming call.


----------



## kalrykh

ausername501 said:


> You won't get good stereo sound on consoles as that sound is designed for speakers. Personally, I would rather use Dolby Headphone 7.1 than Stereo on consoles because games like Dead Space make good use of it.
> 
> Any DAC with optical input will work with any device that has optical output as Stereo PCM.


 
 You seem obsessed with this surround sound stuff.  Trying to talk everyone out of getting this because it doesn't support your beloved surround sound is making you look a bit desperate.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: kalrykh



Originally Posted by *kalrykh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> You seem obsessed with this surround sound stuff.  Trying to talk everyone out of getting this because it doesn't support your beloved surround sound is making you look a bit desperate.





 

  Based on my actual experience. I'm saying that stereo on consoles and on PC is generally awful for heasphones and makes the localisation of sound extremely difficult because you're listening to a twisted image that was made for a stereo speaker setup. Things just pan left and right poorly with no depth. If the game has a headphone mode then it may not be so bad but most games do not and almost none do on console. With VSS you're no longer listening to a twisted image and sound localisation is much better as a result. It's a really obvious night and day difference.


----------



## ClieOS

All valid point, but doesn't really do much good at this point. E5 doesn't have it, and that's pretty much the end of that part of the story. If Dolby 7.1 is really that important, I think it will be wise to look for something else by now.


----------



## likearake

Hey guys
  
 Does the E5 optical output handle 24 / 192 files?
  
 So, can I play 24 / 192 files from my computer, pass them through the E5 and out the optical output into another DAC, like a usb to spdif function?


----------



## Low-Fi Lui

I heard the unit at CES 2015.  The E5 was impressive!   Lots of features and good sound.  I was hoping they would have a discount or promotion for the show, but it sells at $199 on their website, no other special price at the moment.  Normally CL products get big discounts after a while, but haven't seen it lower than $169 on a previous posting.  
  
 I wanted to see that when you switch features on and off, the "off" setting wasn't purposely lower performing or significantly drops in sensitivity.  Very pleasantly surprised.  Flat EQ in and out were identical!!!  This is not always true for more consumer-ish level products...
  
 The unit has on board DSP chip and will store the SBX settings per last use, a great feature for me because I always have to tweak EQ for my freakish ear canal for proper compensation, and the SBX settings can be disabled also when not connected to a PC.
  
 The E3 and E1 use software based SBX so having that all stay with the unit as you travel is perfect for me!  
  
 Anyone have a functioning discount code or want to sell their unit at a discount???  
  
 Thanks  - Lo-fi Lui


----------



## ClieOS

likearake said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does the E5 optical output handle 24 / 192 files?
> 
> So, can I play 24 / 192 files from my computer, pass them through the E5 and out the optical output into another DAC, like a usb to spdif function?


 
  
 Pretty sure it downsamples to either 16/44.1 or 16/48.


----------



## Korse

clieos said:


> Pretty sure it downsamples to either 16/44.1 or 16/48.


 
 I thought the downsampling to either 16/44.1 or 16/48 only occurs if you are using Android or IOs mobile devices. If you use it on a computer, then you should get the full bit rate. From their website:
  

Max. Playback QualityStereo Direct playback/recording sampling rates:
 24-bit / 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96, 176.4 and 192kHz 
 DSP playback/recording sampling rates:
 24-bit / 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96 kHz 
 Mic recording:
 24-bit / 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96 kHz 
 Optical In:
 24-bit / 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96kHz
USB Audio Streaming from Mobile DevicesiOS Playback/recording: 
 24-bit / 44.1, 48 kHz 
 Android Playback: 
 16-bit / 44.1 kHz
 I could be wrong, but that is what it looks like to me.


----------



## ClieOS

korse said:


> I thought the downsampling to either 16/44.1 or 16/48 only occurs if you are using Android or IOs mobile devices. If you use it on a computer, then you should get the full bit rate. From their website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Using the S/PDIF doesn't qualify as 'playback' or 'streaming'. You basically use the E5 as an USB to S/PDIF convertor, therefore subjects to what the transceiver chip can support and has nothing to do with what the DAC (or your PC) can support. They are not that same thing.


----------



## likearake

clieos said:


> Using the S/PDIF doesn't qualify as 'playback' or 'streaming'. You basically use the E5 as an USB to S/PDIF convertor, therefore subjects to what the transceiver chip can support and has nothing to do with what the DAC (or your PC) can support. They are not that same thing.


 
  
 I did e-mail and get this reply:
  
 "Thank you for contacting Creative.

 With regards to your enquiry, the Sound Blaster E5 is capable of outputting 24-bit/192KHz via optical out."


----------



## ClieOS

likearake said:


> I did e-mail and get this reply:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Creative.
> 
> With regards to your enquiry, the Sound Blaster E5 is capable of outputting 24-bit/192KHz via optical out."


 
  
 Interesting. My iDSD micro doesn't detect its TOSlink as 24/192 though (or 24/96 in my case), as its indicator shows it is either 16/44.1 or 16/48 while I am playing 24/96 files. Might need to do more test to find out why.


----------



## ClieOS

clieos said:


> Interesting. My iDSD micro doesn't detect its TOSlink as 24/192 though (or 24/96 in my case), as its indicator shows it is either 16/44.1 or 16/48 while I am playing 24/96 files. Might need to do more test to find out why.


 
  
Retested with new files, and it seems I can get both iDSD and Dr.DAC3 to lock it into 24/96, though I was playing a 24/192 file. In any case, that does prove that E5 is capable of over 16/48 output for the least.
  
 p/s: just check the E5 software panel - even with "S/PDIF-out direct", it says it'll only do 24/96. So it definitely doesn't have 24/192.


----------



## Merackon

Could someone confirm the following for me:
  
 -When connected iPhone > Aux > E5 > DT 770s 250 It is an AMP?
  
 -When connected MBP  >  USB > E5 > DT 770s 250 It is a DAC right, and therefore still needs amplification?
  
 -When connected MBP  >   Aux > E5 > DT 770s 250 It is an AMP?


----------



## AUserName501

merackon said:


> Could someone confirm the following for me:
> 
> -When connected iPhone > Aux > E5 > DT 770s 250 It is an AMP?
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


clieos said:


> Interesting. My iDSD micro doesn't detect its TOSlink as 24/192 though (or 24/96 in my case), as its indicator shows it is either 16/44.1 or 16/48 while I am playing 24/96 files. Might need to do more test to find out why.


 
  
Perhaps this is related.
  
 Quote:


> *Q: *Why my ALPEN(FiiO E17) can not display the correct input signal format?For example, if I play 44.1kHz/16bit music in E17, the OLED display will display 48KHz/16bit.
> 
> *A: *There are two chips in the E17 regarding processing the input music format. One is digital audio signal receiver and the other is MCU. The former handles the digital input signal and transfers to the DAC chips while MCU deals with all the controlling and displaying. ​Therefore, when there is digital audio signal input, the digital signal receiver will identify the format of the input signal and then send to the MCU.
> However, the receiver can only output 3 different status to the MCU (includes 1.48K/16 bit  2.96K/24bit  3.192K/16bit). And the displaying sample rate and accuracy is just for reference which would have
> ...


 
  
 I wonder if it's the same for your iDSD micro.


----------



## Merackon

Thanks very much for clearing that up


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> Perhaps this is related.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I wonder if it's the same for your iDSD micro.


 
  
 No, it is definitely not iDSD's problem as my Dr.DAC3 shows the same thing, that E5 is only outputting 24/96. I have fiddled with all the setting to make sure nothing is wrong in either PC or the DAC, but the result is the same. Having read that even 'S/PDIF-out Direct' (which bypasses all software processing and should allow E5 to output unprocessed signal) only limits to 24/96 as well, I think it is save to say there is some resampling happens internally.
  
 [update] Got words from Creative that confirms the E5 does output 24/96 max.


----------



## Strife

How does this old product from Creative stand up against the E5? I'm looking for an affordable USB DAC/Amp solution to drive my headphones (Sennheiser HD 650, Yuin Pk1, Etymotic hf5) from two different sources: an Alienware X51 PC (no expansion slot for sound card) and a PS3 (also own iPhone/iPad devices but don't need portability). Here in Canada the only place to get the E5 seems to be eBay (outrageous overprice + shipping/customs fees) whereas the previous generation product is readily available from different local vendors.
  
 Edit: all right, never mind, just found out that it won't work with the PS3 because it lacks 44.1 kHz optical-in support, does the E5 have this limitation as well?


----------



## HotIce

The E5 has optical in, though I have never tried it honestly. I only feed it via USB.
I am not sure if power output was ever disclosed, but it drives my MDR-7506 and DT-880 w/out any issues.
Would be nice to know the power figures, if anybody knows....


----------



## domoaligato

from the amazon store page

Texas Instruments TI6120A2 headphone amplifier - Capable of powering 2 headphones of up to 600 ohms, with amazing clarity and sublime detail with a total harmonic distortion value plus noise (THD+N) of <0.005%.
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Sound-Blaster-High-Resolution-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00MXJYDUO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421697046&sr=8-1&keywords=creative+sound+blaster+e5


----------



## HotIce

Power output, given same IC, changes WRT the rail voltages the IC is supplied with.
And the TI6120A2 can be fed from +-5V up to +-15V.
Large power output differences.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> Pretty sure it downsamples to either 16/44.1 or 16/48.


 
  
 When E5 connected to PC USB, using foobar and WASAPI driver, confirm that E5 SPDIF output can follow the sampling rates of the files up to 96 kHz. On my case, when playing 192 kHz, the optical output is stay at 96 kHz, shown on my Yulong DA8 display.
 Somehow E5 fails to play 176.4 kHz files.


----------



## mitchelln

Hi.
  
 I've just got my E5 and I'm trying to connect to my Sony Xperia Z3 to use the E5 as a USB DAC. I have Hi-res Audio via USB enabled on my Sony.
 How do I actually connect the phone to the E5. I've tried connecting the E5's USB host port to the phone's micro USB port, but that not seem to work.
  
 Do I need to connect a USB OTG adapter to the phone and then use a full size USB cable from that to the E5's USB host port?
 Should bluetooth and NFC be turned off on the phone?
  
 Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## ClieOS

mitchelln said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've just got my E5 and I'm trying to connect to my Sony Xperia Z3 to use the E5 as a USB DAC. I have Hi-res Audio via USB enabled on my Sony.
> How do I actually connect the phone to the E5. I've tried connecting the E5's USB host port to the phone's micro USB port, but that not seem to work.
> ...


 
  
 It should be: Xperia Z3 -> USB OTG cable (male microUSB to male USB-A) -> E5's USB Host. Actually you don't even need an OTG cable, as regular USB cable should work as well (tested myself to confirm).


----------



## mitchelln

clieos said:


> It should be: Xperia Z3 -> USB OTG cable (male microUSB to male USB-A) -> E5's USB Host. Actually you don't even need an OTG cable, as regular USB cable should work as well (tested myself to confirm).


 

 Thnaks for the info. I tried a standard USB-A (into E5 USB host port) to micro USB cable (into Sony USB port), but it didn't work.
 The Sony saw it as a PC MTP connection. Also, the power light then went off on the E5.
  
 I'll try USB OTG from phone to USB-A on E5.


----------



## ClieOS

mitchelln said:


> Thnaks for the info. I tried a standard USB-A (into E5 USB host port) to micro USB cable (into Sony USB port), but it didn't work.
> The Sony saw it as a PC MTP connection. Also, the power light then went off on the E5.
> 
> I'll try USB OTG from phone to USB-A on E5.


 

 The Xperia phone see it as a PC MTP device is normal. My Z2 does the same thing.
  
 By the way, have you installed the required driver from Google Play Store? If not, it just won't work.


----------



## mitchelln

clieos said:


> The Xperia phone see it as a PC MTP device is normal. My Z2 does the same thing.
> 
> By the way, have you installed the required driver from Google Play Store? If not, it just won't work.


 

 Yes, I have the Sound Blaster Services installed. Something people need to be aware of certainly!
  
 I got it to work with just a standard USB-A to microSD cable in the end. The key is to disable media and phone audio in the bluetooth settings on the phone. That way it uses the USB for DAC output, but you can still control the E5 via the SBX Pro Android app.
  
 Pity the E5 wastes battery power attempting to charge the phone to conform to the USB Host spec. Anyone out there know if there is a USB cable available with the +5V rail not connected?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

mitchelln said:


> Yes, I have the Sound Blaster Services installed. Something people need to be aware of certainly!
> 
> I got it to work with just a standard USB-A to microSD cable in the end. The key is to disable media and phone audio in the bluetooth settings on the phone. That way it uses the USB for DAC output, but you can still control the E5 via the SBX Pro Android app.
> 
> ...


 
  
 We covered this topic awhile back - the reason for USB charging is because the Google's AOA protocol E5 is built upon required the presence of 5V power to allow the smartphone to 'see' the device. By disabling the 5V with a special cable, your smartphone will no longer recognize the E5. Creative is looking into the issue though I don't think there is much they can do, unless the AOA protocol is changed.


----------



## mitchelln

clieos said:


> We covered this topic awhile back - the reason for USB charging is because the Google's AOA protocol E5 is built upon required the presence of 5V power to allow the smartphone to 'see' the device. By disabling the 5V with a special cable, your smartphone will no longer recognize the E5. Creative is looking into the issue though I don't think there is much they can do, unless the AOA protocol is changed.


 

 Ah, I see. Thanks for the info. That's a shame as I can see it significantly shortening the listen time. Having a 2A USB charger connected to the E5 doesn't seem to stop the drain. It looks like the charging circuit is pretty low power.
  
 I've noticed one odd thing. If the E5's battery is partially discharged and showing as such in the SB app, if I connect the Z3's mag charger the E5's battery level is then shown as 100% in the app. Obviously connecting the mag charger throws out the measurement somehow.
  
 Hopefully it's not a problem having the mag charger connected at the same time. I'll have to see if the Z3 is wired to use that over the USB port charging circuit.
  
 It's worth the hassle though. The audio quality using the direct USB DAC mode is fantastic.


----------



## paulguru

Excuse me this is a good amp for headphones like AKG Q701 or Sennheiser 6xx ?
  
*What is the output power  ?*
  
 Someone have this product now ?


----------



## HotIce

I do have the E5, and it drives fine the headphone I use with it. Though, admittedly, they are not in the set which are difficult to drive (MDR 7506, and DT 880 250 Ohm).
I use it in the low-gain setup.
Power figures have not been published, AFAIK.


----------



## looneybeans

I just received the e5 today and tested out. Does anyone here knows how to turn off the bluetooth without turning off the device completely? I know that turning on the bluetooth takes a press and hold either to connect your phone or to enable discovery. But for the life of me, I couldn't find a way to turnoff the bluetooth if decided to use the USB Host instead. Another annoying thing is the red led on the optical line out.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HotIce

I never used, but, from the manual, if after 60s there is no pairing, BT shuts off.


----------



## mitchelln

looneybeans said:


> I just received the e5 today and tested out. Does anyone here knows how to turn off the bluetooth without turning off the device completely? I know that turning on the bluetooth takes a press and hold either to connect your phone or to enable discovery. But for the life of me, I couldn't find a way to turnoff the bluetooth if decided to use the USB Host instead. Another annoying thing is the red led on the optical line out.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


 

 Hi. The light only stays on if it pairs with a device. Probaby worth switching off auto pairing in the settings (I do this via the Android app).


----------



## paulguru

paulguru said:


> Excuse me this is a good amp for headphones like AKG Q701 or Sennheiser 6xx ?
> 
> *What is the output power  ?*
> 
> Someone have this product now ?


 
 Someone know the answer ?


----------



## ClieOS

paulguru said:


> Someone know the answer ?


 
  
 Can't really give you a precise answer, but using my own testing method, I'll say its output is 'above average, but not huge by any mean'. It is about, if not just a bit more than FiiO X1 on the same 47ohm load.


----------



## paulguru

clieos said:


> Can't really give you a precise answer, but using my own testing method, I'll say its output is 'above average, but not huge by any mean'. It is about, if not just a bit more than FiiO X1 on the same 47ohm load.


 
 How many mW ( milliWatt ) this Creative E5 can give in High & Normal gain mode.


----------



## ClieOS

paulguru said:


> How many mW ( milliWatt ) this Creative E5 can give in High & Normal gain mode.


 
  
 It will takes, for minimum, a good oscilloscope plus a butch of load to find out the number (*it will be the max voltage and current output of a particular load reaching 1% distortion). Not something I can just tell you from my current testing method.


----------



## paulguru

clieos said:


> It will takes, for minimum, a good oscilloscope plus a butch of load to find out the number (*it will be the max voltage and current output of a particular load reaching 1% distortion). Not something I can just tell you from my current testing method.


 
 in fact should not you to say it
  
 Creative or some reviews should release these values.
 But this is how dont releasing the power of a cars engine.


----------



## HotIce

While looking around, even though I did not find any answers, I have found a link to the FCC compliance document for the E5, which carries some pictures on the E5 internals:

http://fccid.net/pdf.php?id=2309053


As far as power goes, it is plenty to drive both the DT880 250 Ohm, and the MDR-7506.


----------



## togiff

mitchelln said:


> Yes, I have the Sound Blaster Services installed. Something people need to be aware of certainly!
> 
> I got it to work with just a standard USB-A to microSD cable in the end. The key is to disable media and phone audio in the bluetooth settings on the phone. That way it uses the USB for DAC output, but you can still control the E5 via the SBX Pro Android app.
> 
> ...



 


See the port that PCs connect to? That actually works on many Android devices and it disables the charge functionality of the USB host port. Basically only use the USB host port if you want charging.

Whther it works fully Android side may depend on your ROM.

Just get a USB micro to USB micro cable to make the connection.

The device should detect your android like your laptop basically, the android will handle it like an external sound card. Again full support is dependent on your ROM.

There may be a chance the Creative device itself won't accept this configuration but that would be Creative's fault.

Nothing stops you from trying. My biggest worry is the Creative will try charging itself off your phone and all that or simply refuse to make the connection.


----------



## ClieOS

paulguru said:


> in fact should not you to say it
> 
> Creative or some reviews should release these values.
> But this is how dont releasing the power of a cars engine.


 
  
 Creative, as a PC sound card maker, actually never have the habit of releasing power output spec. In fact, many of the headphone amp (and even audio gear) maker don't have that habit as well. Some do, but among them are quite a few that publish misleading or uncompleted spec, so those are mostly pointless as well. It is actually far too common not to list detailed spec in the audio world, not that it is right.
  


togiff said:


> See the port that PCs connect to? ...


 
  
 Tried awhile back. Read below:
  


clieos said:


> With Xperia Z2 on 4.4.3 (no problem with most self-powered USB DAC), I can only get it to works in very specific condition. First, the FiiO micro-to-micro USB cable doesn't work. I need to use two cables - an USB OTG cable with microUSB and male USB-A connect to another USB OTG cable with microUSB and female USB-A. Then it must be used with UAPP with 'USB tweak 1' enable. That's the only way to get it to play music without distortion. Also note that the volume is really low (I have to set E5 to high gain) and can only be controlled on UAPP. SBX Pro Studio however does works. Overall, it is kind of a pain this way.


 
  


clieos said:


> ... I do able to get 24/96 (and possibly 24/192) to work using UAPP with a particular cable setup, but it is glitchy to say the least. I'll rather just use the recommended way and listen to 16/44.1.


----------



## GlideSlope

I wonder if this Sound Blaster E5 is compatible with my iPod Classic.The Email from Creative Suport said "no",But I found this from Creative's official:
 "In addition, Optical I/O supplements the Line I/O to offer unparalleled connectivity options from and to digital and analog sources, such as today's gaming console, high-definition media player and even modern TVs."
  
 So,I'm confused...


----------



## ClieOS

glideslope said:


> I wonder if this Sound Blaster E5 is compatible with my iPod Classic.The Email from Creative Suport said "no",But I found this from Creative's official:
> "In addition, Optical I/O supplements the Line I/O to offer unparalleled connectivity options from and to digital and analog sources, such as today's gaming console, high-definition media player and even modern TVs."
> 
> So,I'm confused...


 
  
 Well, by definition, I don't think iPod Classic can be classified as 'high definition player'. 
  
 Also, if you read the sentence again, if said 'In addition, Optical I/O _supplements _..." - well, iPod Classic doesn't have any optical output, doesn't it?


----------



## GlideSlope

Sad news...But thanks anyway...


----------



## dacari

With sensitive iems is there enough volume path without imbalance? I remember iDSD nano was practically unusable with my UM3x.
  
 Now I'm really happy with D-Zero mk2 but the extra features of E5 are a must. How does it compare sonically E5 vs. D-Zero mk2?


----------



## ClieOS

dacari said:


> With sensitive iems is there enough volume path without imbalance? I remember iDSD nano was practically unusable with my UM3x.
> 
> Now I'm really happy with D-Zero mk2 but the extra features of E5 are a must. How does it compare sonically E5 vs. D-Zero mk2?


 
  
 Full digital volume control, so no imbalance on any volume level.


----------



## dacari

clieos said:


> Full digital volume control, so no imbalance on any volume level.


 
  
 Thank you ClieOS.
  
 My concern is not exactly the imbalance but have too much volume that makes difficult to make micro adjustements/accuracy with sensitive iems, in other words or silence or too loud. I think E3 suffers this problem, if you use it under windows then you can adjust the system volume but if you are using it "alone" you won't have this extra adjustement.


----------



## HotIce

Did you try Low Gain mode?


----------



## dacari

hotice said:


> Did you try Low Gain mode?


 
 No, I don't have it yet, only asking


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: dacari



Originally Posted by *dacari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Thank you ClieOS.
> 
> My concern is not exactly the imbalance but have too much volume that makes difficult to make micro adjustements/accuracy with sensitive iems, in other words or silence or too loud. I think E3 suffers this problem, if you use it under windows then you can adjust the system volume but if you are using it "alone" you won't have this extra adjustement.





 

 E3 suffers from this problem and is one of the main reasons why the E3 is terrible. Who designs a small and portable USB DAC/Amp with bluetooth support that doesn't work with IEMs. It's also unusable with a computer for the same reason because at 5% in Windows it is still way too loud with IEMs.
  


Spoiler: Quote: paulguru



Originally Posted by *paulguru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> in fact should not you to say it
> 
> Creative or some reviews should release these values.
> But this is how dont releasing the power of a cars engine.





 


Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS



Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Creative, as a PC sound card maker, actually never have the habit of releasing power output spec. In fact, many of the headphone amp (and even audio gear) maker don't have that habit as well. Some do, but among them are quite a few that publish misleading or uncompleted spec, so those are mostly pointless as well. It is actually far too common not to list detailed spec in the audio world, not that it is right.
> 
> Tried awhile back. Read below:





 
  
 I asked Creative and they said they'll forward it on to the relevant department. Never got a response back. Both Fiio and Schiit are Creative's main competitors in the audiophile space and they are able to do it.


----------



## ClieOS

dacari said:


> Thank you ClieOS.
> 
> My concern is not exactly the imbalance but have too much volume that makes difficult to make micro adjustements/accuracy with sensitive iems, in other words or silence or too loud. I think E3 suffers this problem, if you use it under windows then you can adjust the system volume but if you are using it "alone" you won't have this extra adjustement.


 
  
 E3, yes, but not E5.
  
 I find no problem using E5 with any IEM. If anything, it has the best volume control design of all the E series.
  


ausername501 said:


> I asked Creative and they said they'll forward it on to the relevant department. Never got a response back. Both Fiio and Schiit are Creative's main competitors in the audiophile space and they are able to do it.


 
  
 FiiO and Schiit are both small company that tailor to a (somewhat) niche market with specific demand. Creative isn't. More correctly, Creative is just starting to venture into that market and I don't think they have had the same mindset as FiiO or Schiit. If you look at Apple, which are the biggest player of DAP maker for decades, never bother to publish detailed spec as well and yet never makes the company's product lesser popular whatsoever. Will be nice for Creative to start publishing detailed spec, but it is not the only company not / not yet to do so.


----------



## togiff

clieos said:


> Creative, as a PC sound card maker, actually never have the habit of releasing power output spec. In fact, many of the headphone amp (and even audio gear) maker don't have that habit as well. Some do, but among them are quite a few that publish misleading or uncompleted spec, so those are mostly pointless as well. It is actually far too common not to list detailed spec in the audio world, not that it is right.
> 
> 
> Tried awhile back. Read below:



 


Did you try it with a device that properly supports USB host mode, which night require android 5.0? I recommend the Note 3 or 4 also, other brands of phone aren't as good about supporting exotic features.


----------



## ClieOS

togiff said:


> clieos said:
> 
> 
> > Creative, as a PC sound card maker, actually never have the habit of releasing power output spec. In fact, many of the headphone amp (and even audio gear) maker don't have that habit as well. Some do, but among them are quite a few that publish misleading or uncompleted spec, so those are mostly pointless as well. It is actually far too common not to list detailed spec in the audio world, not that it is right.
> ...


 
 My Xperia Z2 does properly support USB host, as well as native 24/192 HD decoding, just FYI. In fact, it is one of few that are capable of both. Even Lolipop only supports up to 24/96 natively. iFi Audio tested a few smartphones to pair with their iDSD and Xperia Z2 and Z3 top their recommendation.


----------



## togiff

Do you have any info on the z2? Just want to learn more about the external audio functionality.

I reviewed the android docs, its saying that since android 3.1 it supported native usb host mode but only for certain devices like storage and keyboards/mice (not audio). And they got accessory mode for audio added in too, limited to 44kHz 16-bit transfer. Android 5.0 adds usb host mode support for audio devices but still only supports upto 24 bit and 48kHz.

I was shocked to see the official docs say HD audio above 48kHz was not supported.

I am trying to find docs on vendors custom versions of android if it supports more than what the official docs say.

I am guessing any Android 5.0 device is necessary for treating this like a regular soundcard on Android unless some type of custom option exists.


----------



## ClieOS

togiff said:


> Do you have any info on the z2? Just want to learn more about the external audio functionality.
> 
> I reviewed the android docs, its saying that since android 3.1 it supported native usb host mode but only for certain devices like storage and keyboards/mice (not audio). And they got accessory mode for audio added in too, limited to 44kHz 16-bit transfer. Android 5.0 adds usb host mode support for audio devices but still only supports upto 24 bit and 48kHz.
> 
> ...


 
  
 More specifically we are talking about USB Audio Class 1 driver for USB DAC to work, up to 24/96. To work with up to 24/192, you will need USB Audio Class 2 driver. Both of these driver are for USB DAC support. You will need the internal playback software to support them as well, and this is usually where Android falls off the wagon. This is because the default Android internal sound driver always resample everything down to 16/44.1. That means even though you might have a 24/192 USB DAC correctly connected to the smartphone, you might not actually playback the music at 24/192 because many software player you buy from PlayStore just uses the default internal sound driver (which means it is always 16/44.1). In contrast, Xperia Z2 and Z3 have their own audio driver that natively support 24/192 playback, both with the on board DAC as well as USB DAC. This is a feature Sony introduced with Z3, then to Z2 with the latest firmware update.


----------



## togiff

Hmm. Yes. We are on th same page. Got a link about the custom driver the z2/3 have?

I wanted to buy this device so bad, but looking at Android's docs made me upset about the 16/44 limit.

Of course my Note 4 has support for 24/192 playback and internal chip has that as well, I am research if these external dacs get the full juice or are limited by the protocol specs set forth by Android.

On the z2/3, how do you verify the dac is connected at 24/192? Or even 24/96?


----------



## ClieOS

togiff said:


> Hmm. Yes. We are on th same page. Got a link about the custom driver the z2/3 have?
> 
> I wanted to buy this device so bad, but looking at Android's docs made me upset about the 16/44 limit.
> 
> ...


 
  
 There is no custom driver for Z2/3. It is built into the stock firmware.
  
 Might surprise you that the same 24/192 capable chip made by Qualcomm has been used since 2013 (and could be as early as 2012). Most of the flagship smartphone that ran on Qualcomm all have the same audio chip, but most never bother to include the right audio driver to enable HD decoding. For example, Xperia Z1, Z2 and Z3 all uses that same chip, but only Z2 and Z3 are getting the driver.
  
 To verify HD decoding, the simplest way is just to playback a HD files. The usual case is that it will plays if it supports it, since as far as I know, Adroid doesn't have any downsampling. I also own the iDSD micro which does have a LED to indicate the bitrate of the playback files, so that's how I know.


----------



## infernix

I want to share my experience with Creative tech support and Android USB host mode.
  
 When I connect my E5 to my Oneplus One, two things happen:
  

The battery in the E5 is charging my Oneplus One. This makes the E5 battery drain very rapidly.
When connecting the Sound Blaster E5 USB DAC to my phone I am hearing lots of crackling noise in the right channel. It is only audible when sound is playing, there is no crackling noise when there is no audio playing. It is also only happening with Google Music player, not Poweramp, which leads me to believe it's related to the way it's playing the audio, which is potentially the offload or low latency path when using Google Music player
  
 The second issue is perhaps specific to my phone - though it does not happen with my iBasso D10 Cobra.
  
 The first issue however, charging the host in USB host mode, is happening on every device I connect it to. This basically kills that use case for me entirely because it depletes way too fast.

 Creative tech support says that:

```
When USB Host is used as point of connection on the Sound Blaster E5, the unit's normal behavior is to charge smartphone device eventually. This is part of the hardware design which cannot be prevented and there is no alternative option to disable it through the hardware.
```
  
 So that's that. A bit disappointing.
  
 Other than that, the apt-x low latency is working very well with my Avantree Priva aptx-ll transmitter, which is nice.
  
 Last but not least, I too notice the noise floor. When connected to phone in host mode I notice a high frequency pitch, regardless of volume level. I blame the battery charging problem. And it probably can't be fixed. Connected to my PC something caught me off guard - when the E5 is connected to my linux box, it turns on the MIC and the MIC _seems_ to loop back to the headphones_ on the device itself_ - no amount of muting or volume settings on my linux box will turn the mic off, so I can't test noise floor as USB DAC currently.


----------



## HotIce

For #1, yes, with Android devices it has been confirmed that the E5 will change the device.
I can confirm that neither the iPhone 5 nor the iPad Air suck power from the E5.
For #2, that could be a rate negotiation which does not end up playing well at the end and packet timing can not keep up. Did you try a lower kbps x bits?


----------



## ClieOS

I think the Linux issue with mic has to do with how it is controlled by the software driver (or the lack of, in this case). Without an official driver, there will always be an issue. I'll advise contacting Creative and request for a official Linux driver.


----------



## arcwindz

A good review on E5,
http://headfonics.com/2015/01/the-sound-blaster-e5-by-creative/

Btw, anyone use e5 with fidelio x1/2? How does it pair?


----------



## dacari

The SBX feature is more o less like a Dolby Headphone?
  
 I used to own sound blaster but none of them had SBX feature (or never used it) but many years ago I discovered Dolby Headphone with Theatron sound card and recently Asus Xonar DX and I really enjoyed Dolby Headphone feature. Obviously not always useful with music but spectacular with games, movies, concerts..I never found it artificial or something really strange.
  
 I'm deciding between E5 and Onkyo HA200 since the Onkyo is on sale I can get more or less for the same price. I imagine the Onkyo will have more refined sound (any comparison?) the slight harsh/analytical highs on the E5 are settle down afer some burn-in?


----------



## ClieOS

Yes, not exactly the same but more or less similar functionality to simulate surround sound on headphone.


----------



## xnpu

dacari said:


> The SBX feature is more o less like a Dolby Headphone?
> 
> I used to own sound blaster but none of them had SBX feature (or never used it) but many years ago I discovered Dolby Headphone with Theatron sound card and recently Asus Xonar DX and I really enjoyed Dolby Headphone feature. Obviously not always useful with music but spectacular with games, movies, concerts..I never found it artificial or something really strange.
> 
> I'm deciding between E5 and Onkyo HA200 since the Onkyo is on sale I can get more or less for the same price. I imagine the Onkyo will have more refined sound (any comparison?) the slight harsh/analytical highs on the E5 are settle down afer some burn-in?


 
 I'm trying to make the exact same decision here, though in my case the E5 is cheaper than the Onkyo or its Teac twin. My main concern is which one will be able to best drive the DT770/250. The E5 info seems vague on its power output while other specs are described in great detail, which makes me a little bit suspicious.


----------



## Wertzius

clieos said:


> Yes, not exactly the same but more or less similar functionality to simulate surround sound on headphone.




The difference is that Dolby Headphone uses a 5.1 signal as input, SBX in the E5 uses a stereo signal input to simulate surround sound.

Guess which should bring more realistic results in movies...


----------



## ClieOS

wertzius said:


> The difference is that Dolby Headphone uses a 5.1 signal as input, SBX in the E5 uses a stereo signal input to simulate surround sound.
> 
> Guess which should bring more realistic results in movies...


 
  
 Yes, but not just that. Dolby Headphone can takes _*up to*_ 5.1 channels and down mix it to 2 channels for surround sound effect, but it also works with 2 channels sound and simulate surround sound as well, much like SBX. As of which is more realistic, well, that's up to the individual listener.


----------



## togiff

Just bought one. Its nice.


----------



## xnpu

togiff said:


> Just bought one. Its nice.


 
 Your original post showed some disappointment. What changed your mind?
  
 I received mine too this morning. I was somewhat underwhelmed initially until I realised I had the gain switch in the wrong position. I haven't listened enough to go into much detail, but the SBX and AAC bluetooth streaming from iPhone sound better than I expected.


----------



## togiff

wertzius said:


> The difference is that Dolby Headphone uses a 5.1 signal as input, SBX in the E5 uses a stereo signal input to simulate surround sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess which should bring more realistic results in movies...



 


SBX actually is a hardware processing system developed by Creative Labs. It has a virtual surround mode - it may be as limited as a home theater DSP, or as powerful as what Creative Labs says on YouTube (SBX 3D surround mode is awesome, fully 3D, from stereo headphones). A cystalizer which I think is just a fancy digital compressor. A bass enhancement system. An on the fly normalizer. Another one for enhancing dialog like spoken word. Plus a full EQ. How many other amps have a full EQ in hardware?

When you play games with this thing you are going to have full EAX hardware acceleration if the game supports it. In theory EAX can do a virtual surround and output it to stereo/headphones. When watching movies you are going to want to use PowerDVD and the headphone down mix for Blu-ray and DVD to get the 5.1 virtual surround effect. It should be equiv of Dolby Headphone, where 5.1 is mixed into a virtual surround mode for headphones.

If this device supports the full SBX Studio Pro, here is a demo of its 3D surround mode which is ******* HQ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlsIPwSj6Q0&list=PLjs0Dp6OVhbk6aQJI0ElCFCXNU21TPwHm


----------



## togiff

xnpu said:


> Your original post showed some disappointment. What changed your mind?
> 
> I received mine too this morning. I was somewhat underwhelmed initially until I realised I had the gain switch in the wrong position. I haven't listened enough to go into much detail, but the SBX and AAC bluetooth streaming from iPhone sound better than I expected.



 


I think my ears were ****ed up last night when I first listened.

I did a recomparison. I tested my Galaxy S4, neurton app, all EQ off, I compared phone output then hooked up the dac. Turns out the E5 didn't bomb as much as I thought, as both sounded at least the same.


----------



## togiff

xnpu said:


> Your original post showed some disappointment. What changed your mind?
> 
> I received mine too this morning. I was somewhat underwhelmed initially until I realised I had the gain switch in the wrong position. I haven't listened enough to go into much detail, but the SBX and AAC bluetooth streaming from iPhone sound better than I expected.



 


Also i had a moment of extreme underwealmed ness when the volume was really low. Turns out android and the E5 have separate volume switches when hooked up to Galaxy S4. Didn't notice that at first.

I am gunna do some heavy comparison. I know the FiiO e18 had a unique sound, it made it clearer and more powerful. Gunna listen closely to see if I notice the same on the E5 or not.


----------



## saflang

Just received my E5 yesterday. 
Love SBX, crystallizer works better than I thought it could. 
Bass Boost, well it increases bass but without the deep punch. Eg. Mushy
EQ, great wish more amps had hardware eq's. 

My biggest disappointment is the noise floor with IEM's (Sony Z5 and Shure 535). I can hear hiss, too much hiss. 
My Sony Z7 headphones though sound great without hiss. 

The mics work really well for phone calls. 

Supplied USB cable is crap and won't allow OTG being hooked directly to a S5, my other cables are no problem.


----------



## togiff

saflang said:


> Just received my E5 yesterday.
> 
> Love SBX, crystallizer works better than I thought it could.
> 
> ...



 


For the OTG issue google "micro usb to micro usb otg" there is only one or two shops selling a micro to micro otg. This bad boy lets you connect the phone to the micro usb on the e5 with minimal cable.

Not a bad device as you say, could be better, more purist like..


----------



## xnpu

My only gripe so far: with multiple devices connected the E5 will occasionally change its volume.
  
 In case anyone wants to reproduce this:
  
 * Mac connected through USB, playing Qobuz at 6% volume.
 * iPhone connected through Bluetooth.
 * I trigger a sound effect on iPhone. This raises or lowers the E5 volume to iPhone level, in my case 32%.
  
 So far it's all understandable, though I would prefer the iPhone would not alter the volume unless explicitly requested.
  
 Now for the real issue:
  
 * I then put my iPhone to sleep by pressing its power button. Volume on the E5 now jumps to 67%!
  
 It's unclear to me why this is happening. It does not happen if you simply wake up the phone and put it back to sleep. You really have to produce some sound first.


----------



## HotIce

I noticed that too, but in my experience, it is not limited to the E5. Every device I tried, which has USB digital volume, when moved from one device/PC to another, changes the volume.
Even though not 100% positive, when a new device/PC attaches to a USB audio device (like the E5), it sets its own local current volume.
And if you think about it, it kind of makes sense to me.


----------



## xnpu

I was able to solve the jump to 67% by disabling the "Lock sounds" on the iPhone. Apparently these sounds are played at a fixed high volume.


----------



## edward81

infernix said:


> I want to share my experience with Creative tech support and Android USB host mode.
> 
> When I connect my E5 to my Oneplus One, two things happen:
> 
> ...


 

 I'm an linux only user (and android) and I'm interested in this amp. You tried to change the mic in alsamixer? You can look how is the device recognised from linux? (a quick look at dmesg when you connect it should tell you what driver is using or http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60078/find-out-which-modules-are-associated-with-a-usb-device)
  


togiff said:


> If this device supports the full SBX Studio Pro, here is a demo of its 3D surround mode which is ******* HQ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlsIPwSj6Q0&list=PLjs0Dp6OVhbk6aQJI0ElCFCXNU21TPwHm


 
 Sorry, but this look like binaural recording. Funny the fact that they have disabled the comments.


----------



## togiff

edward81 said:


> I'm an linux only user (and android) and I'm interested in this amp. You tried to change the mic in alsamixer? You can look how is the device recognised from linux? (a quick look at dmesg when you connect it should tell you what driver is using or http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60078/find-out-which-modules-are-associated-with-a-usb-device)
> 
> Sorry, but this look like binaural recording. Funny the fact that they have disabled the comments.



 


Binaural recording? What do you think virtual surround sound through headphones is?

It is playing with your brain and ears listening ability to enable you to have a sense of direction through headphone stereo source. When I listened, it worked, I could tell when the sound was meant to sound from all points as he walked around me in the demo from right, left, center, and near my head/ear.

That is some HQ ****. It actually worked through my Westone 4r.

Keep in mind, this demo is an example of SBX 3D surrounds processing given the necessary recording. I am assuming SBX 3D surround will only make use of the data from the 5.1 or 7.1 signal or as mixed in game in real time in supportive games, down mixing to stereo with the right effect given the channel. Games should in theory be capable of more because the location sound positioning info is rendered based on your position in game, versus a movie recording which is fixed 5.1/7.1 recording mixed in studio. Also PowerDVD has a similar effect as of version 9, called Dolby Headphone, will pass through that signal on E5 perhaps making the 3D SBX unnecessary when using it.

Yes it sounds like they are pulling out a trick with binaural effects to increase quality and enhance the effect. It sounds pretty darn good to me. Wish i could make a 3D recording as they did and compress it into a stereo signal myself..


----------



## edward81

togiff said:


> Binaural recording? What do you think virtual surround sound through headphones is?
> 
> It is playing with your brain and ears listening ability to enable you to have a sense of direction through headphone stereo source. When I listened, it worked, I could tell when the sound was meant to sound from all points as he walked around me in the demo from right, left, center, and near my head/ear.
> 
> ...


 
 I mean, if they wanted to make a real demo of their technology the should have made a video of a game or movie. Not a stereo recording from a dummy head. Is like taking this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUDTlvagjJA and putting the SBX 3D logo on it. I doubt that they have recorded the speech and the drill sound from a mono mic, mixed on 5.1 with position effect and then downmixed to stereo with the amp. But of all of this you know what, I previous owned the soudblaster x-fi with cmms3d now an xonar d2x with dolby headphone (done in software with the drivers btw), I also tried the powerDVD with the same dolby headphone. Is always nice to listen but not too good, actually the more realistic positional sound that I have hear is the simple HRTF, now I'm using it for movies and games (when the games can output 5.1 channels) with a custom impulse response. Simply awesome. But i don't want to go off-topic wit this.


----------



## togiff

Yeah i totally think they had an array of mics recording that, then they mixed it down to stereo for headphones to demo the effect of SBX 3D surround.. When you listen you are getting the equivolent output of SBX as it outputs to your headphones after mixing it in hardware.


----------



## arcwindz

togiff said:


> Yeah i totally think they had an array of mics recording that, then they mixed it down to stereo for headphones to demo the effect of SBX 3D surround.. When you listen you are getting the equivolent output of SBX as it outputs to your headphones after mixing it in hardware.



Just fyi, binaural recording is recorded using a dummy head with microphones in the ear area.this method is used on many recordings, including the creative demo video, which represent what sbx could possibly do but not how it really works. And no, sbx doesn't do it as well as binaural recording.
If you want to hear how sbx really sound, just go to madlustenvy thread and find some youtube video there.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there this is Ryan from the Sound Blaster team.

 In regards to SBX Surround, I thought I could give a bit of our methodology.  We are indeed taking individual streams as delivered by the game engine (or software player) and then placing them "virtually" in their correct positions via HRTF functions (and some other functions as well).
  
 We're able to determine what is a static or stationary source of audio by directly comparing all the streams in real-time and this allows us to make an analysis of what's ambiance, what's a moving audio cue etc by comparing the various channel information. The more channels the more realistic the effect.

 Some of the competing "virtual surrounds" are really just applying a reverb to different streams and sources and "spatializing" the sound which gives a more open sound, but also doesn't really focus in on audio cues and putting them in an accurate place relative to your head. Our expertise in the area really stems from our PC gaming background where that accuracy is really coveted by that demographic (and criticized pretty hard if it's not accurate enough).
  
 I've noted the comments on the demo content from those contributing to this thread (as well as other critical feedback from everyone here as well). 
  
 I also promise I'll be stopping in a lot more often and contributing where I can.


----------



## togiff

Thanks for stepping up Rony. Um, got a Q, this is something I haven't tested yet, but I intend to.

Can you confirm, as someone said a page back, is this stereo device the SB E5, is it taking the 5.1 or 7.1 or the individual streams in game, and is it doing the full SBX 3D surround effect?

Reason I ask is the E5 is in fact only capable of outputting stereo, so I think this was a point where one user believed back a few pages, that it must then just be "virtual surround" as in when you turn on the SBX surround on the panel settings, because it might not enable the rendering of all surround channels/etc. I know there should be no problem the E5 taking in unlimited channels/etc and mixing them to stereo, but just want to confirm it's supported

As I see it SBX surround is a setting on the control panel like a reverb and spacial enhancement you talked about, but there is also a 3D SBX surround effect that does the channel mixing mentioned on Creative's side but I haven't been able to test it out or confirm it's supported yet. Where can we confirm or test the 3D SBX surround portion of this on the E5?

Up to this point I assume it supports it but have not verified besides it saying it supports SBX Studio on the Creative specs page..


----------



## HotIce

Other two question that popped up in this thread.
What are the output power ratings, which are nowhere to be found in the specs?
Any option for preventing the E5 from charging an attached device?


----------



## arcwindz

Regarding the sbx studio, can the e5 receive the multi channel audio from game when it is displayed as stereo in the windows?


----------



## salve

Hi all, I just bought an E5 yesterday and wanted to provide some much needed feedback as it seems that some advanced questions have yet to be answered. While I can't answer every question right now I did want to share what I have encountered. Keep in mind that these are opinions and are not backed up by any formal testing.
  
 My Equipment:
  
 Headphones:
 -Audio Technica MTH-M50
  
 Devices: 
 -Sound Blaster E5
 -Fiio E06
 -Nexus 5 running a custom Lollipop Rom (5.0.2)
 -Windows 8.1 PC using standard USB OR integrated Realtek
  
 Source Media:
  
 -Google Play
 -Tidal (FLAC enabled)
  
  
*The Charging Issue. Sigh*
  
 So yeah, when you go into OTG mode it starts draining the device. The bigger gotcha was what I discovered when I had the E5 plugged into the wall (wall->e5->Nexus 5). It appears that it is not feeding it 2.1 amps so if you are using your phone a lot expect you phone battery to drain as well (sigh). So far this morning I 've been listening to it connected as above for about two hours and my phone battery status, previous quite discharged, has increased about 12% while playing Tidal Flac music and some minor texting. This is definitely a let down and I am evaluating whether this is a deal breaker. Having both the E5 and my Nexus 5's batteries drain badly during a movie is very bad juju.
  
 UDPATE 1:37pm - my phone is at 98% battery and the device is at like 1 light (20%'ish in the graphic) when I unplugged i. Really bad :| This explains why it kept shutting off last night (came with one dot of charge) while on OTG via host and  plugged into AC via USB mini. this sucks. this makes it seem as though I can only use it for a few hours until it fully dies and then I have to switch to Bluetooth while it recharges. 
  
 I do understand that this is due to Android Open Accessory (AOA) protocol issues but it is still very annoying. This issue thread makes for unenjoyable reading: https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=30612
  
*OTG and Bluetooth Priority *
  
 Some folks mentioned that they configured this with the Android client and I am not sure how. What I have been doing to make sure OTG kicks off is either disabling Bluetooth (enabling it renables BT audio, sigh) or going into an app like Google Play music and disconnecting the Bluetooth connection using the Chromecast-type icon. Overall it is finicky but workable.
  
*Games*
  
 Source: Windows 8.1, configured with 2 speakers. Haven't tried it with anything else.
  
 Feedback(pc): So far I only tried out Portal 2 while fiddling with the settings and I didn't notice any benefits from SBX yet. The audio itself sounds great though with or without SBX, with nice subtle positioning over the Realtek. Overall much louder and clearer than the Realtek.
  
*Movies*
  
 Source: Tested out with JJ Abrams' Star Trek via Google Play. 
  
 Feedback(android): Sounded a little more substantive that the headphone jack, with increased volume and reduced distortion at these higher volumes. When using SBX, the bass function came in very handy with the ability to pick what frequency focus you wanted to boost. Enabling / disabling Surround was different but no necessarily better, I did like Crystalizer - it's like Treble with a little more going on and I found it a welcome addition for a variety of movies / music depending on their source material faults.
  
 Once thing that I noticed that caught my eye is that although my Nexus 5 does not support Apt-X, or better yet, Apt-X low latency, the google play movie on my phone was well in sync with the audio when using the Bluetooth option. I know Creative using something proprietary with their "Creative services" phone service app and it seems to do the trick. Useful if I am using both and charging them separately (lets say while in bed with a powerstrip nearby.
  
*Music*
  
 Source: Google Play - Brian Eno - Another Green World
  
 Feedback(android): Reduced Hiss and audio definition at lower volumes when using the E5 over the other two. The bass tracks have a little extra punch but nothing that appreciable. This is a limited quality source so YMMV.
 Feedback(pc): very dramatic difference over the realtek (expected)
  
  
 Source: Tidal - Lee Ann Womack - The Way I'm Livin - The Way I'm Livin
 Feedback(android): The source is amazing and my my 36 Ohm M50's perform really well as is.This song is quite bright and lively so while there were some improvements, they were slight at best.
 Feedback(pc): very dramatic difference over the realtek (expected)
  
 Source: Tidal - Paul McCartney - NEW - Road
 Feedback(android / pc): Once again my M50's do a decent job with this natively. The E06 incrased volume and reduces his but only at extreme levels. When using both USB and OTG I noticed slight but increased definition (less muddy) with the opening bass line - the chord strums were clearer and more defined. 
  
 So far I've continued to toy with SBX and it does provide a benefit when kept at 30% or below for music, whether listening to music over movies.
 I have not had a chance to plug it into my tv yet (blueray/cable TV - > TV -> optical -e5->M50s)
  
 I've also tried out Bluetooth and while it has reduced volume levels and hits hiss much sooner, it is very good. I haven't had enough time with it so I haven't analyzed sound quality over OTG for example, but it is definitely acceptable. If you are chillin and just have music playing in the background during work, for example, it is fine.
  
  
 So is it worth it? For the improvement in the audio over native, sure? For the Bluetooth connectivity? Not sure. I guess if I have it in a big, sure, but otherwise it seems kind of moot for these types of tests.
  
  
 I would also like to echo arcwindz's request for more info on the multi-channel. I kind of knew it was going to be limiting going into it, but I still decided to get the E5 instead of something like the X7. From what I saw in the thread linked below, and unless the Creative rep was wrong, it looks like the X7 might not support multi-channel downmixing to 2 channel for headphones correctly or it might be glitchy. Evshrug seems to have gotten it to work but they seem unsure. 
  
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/745916/sound-blaster-x7-impressions-thoughts/105 
  
  
 UPDATE Typos, grammar 
  
 UDPATE 1:37pm - not being able to use it effectively without a computer without the battery dying sucks. I like the sound but this really makes it useless as a portable except when using it via bluetooth. 
  
 *urge to return rising*
  
 UPDATE 2PM: it appears that the E5 is charging, albeit slowly, but the app battery status gets screwed up. You have to unplug both the OTG and the wall and refresh the app battery status. It then checks out. the second I plug it back in it reads that it has almost no battery left (e5 battery light blinking rapidly and the app battery status says its almost dead)


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: arcwindz



Originally Posted by *arcwindz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Regarding the sbx studio, can the e5 receive the multi channel audio from game when it is displayed as stereo in the windows?





 
  
 No.
  


Spoiler: Quote: DigitalRonyn



Originally Posted by *DigitalRonyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Hey there this is Ryan from the Sound Blaster team.
> 
> In regards to SBX Surround, I thought I could give a bit of our methodology.  We are indeed taking individual streams as delivered by the game engine (or software player) and then placing them "virtually" in their correct positions via HRTF functions (and some other functions as well).
> 
> ...





 
  
 Is the virtual surround sound processing being done on the processor on the sound card or the CPU?
  
 Some general feedback. SBX Pro Studio 7.1 would be useful to have as software that can output to a stereo USB DAC. No Creative hardware requirements because people want to use their own DAC and Amp. There are many here with very expensive DAC/Amp setups but want to use virtual surround sound for games. This is the one thing I really want from Creative and many others would want. This is what Razer Surround does but SBX Pro Studio sounds better than Razer Surround.
  
 I don't know if you have control over what information is put in the technical specifications but the specifications for Creative DAC/Amp/Sound cards is awful. No mention of basics such as power output and output impedance. Your specifications should really be as detailed as Fiio's.
  
  


Spoiler: Quote: togiff



Originally Posted by *togiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> SBX actually is a hardware processing system developed by Creative Labs. It has a virtual surround mode - it may be as limited as a home theater DSP, or as powerful as what Creative Labs says on YouTube (SBX 3D surround mode is awesome, fully 3D, from stereo headphones). A cystalizer which I think is just a fancy digital compressor. A bass enhancement system. An on the fly normalizer. Another one for enhancing dialog like spoken word. Plus a full EQ. How many other amps have a full EQ in hardware?
> 
> When you play games with this thing you are going to have full EAX hardware acceleration if the game supports it. In theory EAX can do a virtual surround and output it to stereo/headphones. When watching movies you are going to want to use PowerDVD and the headphone down mix for Blu-ray and DVD to get the 5.1 virtual surround effect. It should be equiv of Dolby Headphone, where 5.1 is mixed into a virtual surround mode for headphones.
> 
> If this device supports the full SBX Studio Pro, here is a demo of its 3D surround mode which is ******* HQ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlsIPwSj6Q0&list=PLjs0Dp6OVhbk6aQJI0ElCFCXNU21TPwHm





 
  
 EAX is dead and has been for a very long time. Hardware sound processing was removed in Windows Vista onwards. All sound processing is done on the CPU. Most game developers use middleware such as Fmod or WWise.


----------



## salve

After further analysis and chats with their reps:
  
 - It appears that pass-through charging works but both the device and app battery data are through completely off.
 - It appears that the battery issue is going to be permanent due to an android issue so this really reduced what you can do with this thing on the go without another power supply to tag along.
 - still not sure about the x7 vs e 5 when it comes to multiple source channels (not sure if the mix is better so to speak)


----------



## arcwindz

I hope we get some clear answer from the SB representative regarding the sbx pro studio.
I want a sound card for the virtual surround when gaming but want to pass through an external amp/dac, and e5 seems like the perfect replacement. The only thing i want to know is whether the e5 work like the sound blaster z or not (except that e5 is external)
If it works like dreyka said it is, then e5 would be pretty much a no go for me.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Dreyka - We deploy SBX surround in both software and with hardware accelerated offerings. If a product is using an SBAxx-1 chipset (like the E5 or X7) the SBX Surround is being processed on the chipset. If it's a non-hardware accelerated product, we use the host (CPU) to process SBX Surround (like in the case of the E1 or E3).

 To be clear though..the E5 is only a stereo device. So even though it's using the onboard CPU for SBX Surround processing, it's recognized by Windows as a Stereo device so windows downmixes to stereo and then the E5 will apply HRTF + Virtualizer using those stereo channels. The same goes for other forms of input like Optical / Bluetooth / Analog In. 
  
(Arcwindz, I think this answers your request for clarification. Not with the answer you wanted, but with the current status, I'll update if anything changes).

And it's definitely noted on the standalone software front. I'll have more to talk about on that front soon 

In regards to EAX, Microsoft did indeed kill off DirectSound in Vista which hampered our ability to get direct audio feeds, but with our driver installed we are able to take the audio streams and enhance them in real-time (via SBX tech). As a side note we do have our Alchemy software which allows you to play EAX enabled titles on the newer operating systems, but this is for legacy titles only.


----------



## salve

DigitalRonyn,

Thanks for the info.

Based on your comment about the E5 being stereo: what does that translate to in day to day use of an e5 vs an x7 when watching movies and playing games purely via good headphones? Is there a noticable different in positioning when listening to multichannel material down mixed by your tech?

At the moment I am using an e5, and while the SBX is beneficial, it definitely does not match up with I see in the videos.*

*I've tried some movies and only Portal 2 as a game. For the movies I am using PCM out from my TV and optical on the device.


----------



## togiff

digitalronyn said:


> Dreyka - We deploy SBX surround in both software and with hardware accelerated offerings. If a product is using an SBAxx-1 chipset (like the E5 or X7) the SBX Surround is being processed on the chipset. If it's a non-hardware accelerated product, we use the host (CPU) to process SBX Surround (like in the case of the E1 or E3).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Thanks for clarifying that. It would seem then that the E5 does not have SBX 3D surround, meaning it is stereo mix with some added reverb and spacial effects at best. Sad to see because i was looking for a reason to keep this thing, hardware mixed surround for headphone sounded cool. I was hoping the E5 could take a 5.1 or 7.1 signal and downmix to stereo, but it doesn't, or mix game sound streams to SBX 3D surround for headphones.

Also EAX is long dead as no current software supports it. I believe the last game to support Creative's tech is from 2007? No games since support EAX. The hardware acts as a regular soundcard.

Yes eax should work nicely but only on old games that actually used it!

After tinkering with this device I am back to the stage of disappointment. SBX doesn't work for nothing, sbx bass is mushy, something about its pure pass through of audio off (doesnt sound powerful or bassy w/o EQ like i am used to). Because of how crappy SBX effects are i prefer them off, but being off isnt a good experience either.

I am a purist, prefer no EQ, just pass thru of purist properly amped signal.

I secretly wonder if the problem is the dac ?

I have Sennheiser HD 650 & Westone 4 for headphones, i actually prefer the sound direct from my Galaxy S4 to the E5 hooked up as a dac..

But in theory the E5 should be bumping, it doesnt. Damnit!!

I did have a fiio e18, i definitely prefer that sound to this. It is so sad to me because the specs of the E5 rock, with all its features..

Reviewers also are saying it .. It should sound better w/o enhancements, more clarity, more power, more bass, etc..


----------



## salve

togiff said:


> digitalronyn said:
> 
> 
> > Dreyka - We deploy SBX surround in both software and with hardware accelerated offerings. If a product is using an SBAxx-1 chipset (like the E5 or X7) the SBX Surround is being processed on the chipset. If it's a non-hardware accelerated product, we use the host (CPU) to process SBX Surround (like in the case of the E1 or E3).
> ...




It looks like they have the same tech (sbx surround or whatever) but you only have stereo sources to work with when using the E5 so the effect is minor at best.

As for the raw output, I will admit that it is a tad bight with my cans (m50) but that was to be expected. Bass is light but it is accurate.

As for the bass, I actually had really good results with SBX when bumping it up. I had to keep the Frequency response and levels pretty low (40-70hz) but it sounded great. Using it right now @ 13% / 80hz and it adds a clean boost.

Like you I might also return it. Based on this video http://youtu.be/d1_20T8x_OI it looks like the X7 might be the one for me.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: DigitalRonyn



Originally Posted by *DigitalRonyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Dreyka - We deploy SBX surround in both software and with hardware accelerated offerings. If a product is using an SBAxx-1 chipset (like the E5 or X7) the SBX Surround is being processed on the chipset. If it's a non-hardware accelerated product, we use the host (CPU) to process SBX Surround (like in the case of the E1 or E3).
> 
> To be clear though..the E5 is only a stereo device. So even though it's using the onboard CPU for SBX Surround processing, it's recognized by Windows as a Stereo device so windows downmixes to stereo and then the E5 will apply HRTF + Virtualizer using those stereo channels. The same goes for other forms of input like Optical / Bluetooth / Analog In.
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Is the hardware-accelerated and non hardware-accelerated algorithms the same? If you processed the same 5.1 audio clip through software and the other through hardware would the end result be the same?
  
 I'm aware the E5 is a stereo device. The problem is that it isn't possible to have 5.1 or 7.1 virtual surround sound in games with it. Many games will only send 5.1 or 7.1 channel audio if the playback device in Windows appears as a 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setup. As the E1/3/5 doesn't appear as a 7.1 speaker setup it means that 7.1 virtual surround sound isn't possible in these games. This is my core problem with the E series lineup because 7.1 virtual surround sound is a strong selling point to headphone users and the E series is made for headphones.
  
 I know that you have your Alchemy work around and if you are playing older games then it may be of value (though too complex to setup for most people) but in the current industry it is dead. AMD has their "trueaudio" on some of their GPUs but no developer is using it. It's a shame this technology is dead when Oculus with RealSpace 3D is pushing for simulating how the room affects sound because they have recognized its huge importance for VR.


----------



## salve

Ordered the X7 - I'll share the results and compare the two soon thereafter


----------



## AUserName501

With the X7 can SBX Pro Studio virtual surround sound be used with the optical input?
  
 For example:
  
 PS4 -> Optical out (Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound) -> Optical Input on X7 -> SBX Pro Studio virtual surround sound -> Headphone out


----------



## salve

Dreyka





ausername501 said:


> With the X7 can SBX Pro Studio virtual surround sound be used with the optical input?
> 
> For example:
> 
> PS4 -> Optical out (Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound) -> Optical Input on X7 -> SBX Pro Studio virtual surround sound -> Headphone out




Dreyka,

I don't have a gaming console but I will definitely try this out for you via the X7, possibly using Chromecast or Bluray.

I tried the E5 with PCM passthrough over optical with a stereo source and while SBX Surround adds something and overall it sounds very good, it clearly sounds like manipulated stereo.


----------



## ngonzalezlev

I am interested in this DAC, but I've doubts about the use with Iems. I have the Sennheiser ie80 and there are no comments about this pairing.
 There are comments about hiss with Shure 535 and Duno 1000. Also there are comments about pairing with ie800 with no appreciable Hiss.
 The ie80 is similar than ie800 in impedance (16 ohms) and sensitivity 125db. The Shure 535 is 32 Ohms and 119db. This data show that the ie80 is more sensitive than Shure 535.
 If there is someone that use ie80 with the E5 and comment the hiss level I would be very grateful.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there Dreyka! 

 Just to be clear...you've been spot on with your info...I was just giving a bit more info on the tech side for anyone that might be reading this thread. Good stuff.
  
 In regards to the algorithms for SBX. The algorithms are very similar to each other in hardware versus software but not exactly the same. The end result is going to be quite comparable and would be a challenge to hear a difference. Where hardware excels is in multi-effect situations...where we have several techs meshing together simultaneously. You can do that really elegantly when you have your own chipped programmed with this in mind.
  
 The E series was always designed for the portable amp / dac space (and thus with a "stereo" mindset), but we've definitely been hearing the requests and wishes from those who want to have these devices be multi-channel capable. We're listening to this feedback intently...that I can assure you. 
  
 Agree with you 100% on the audio technologies. EAX was absolutely mind boggingly amazing when devs were supporting it (occlusion effects were some of my favorites). Sadly, with the exception of a few studios...sound design has become very formulaic in many game titles and there hasn't been a huge emphasis in the past few years on taking it to the next level. This is partially due to development time and partially I think due to cross-platform development.

 I think we'll start to see that change somewhat, especially because of the VR projects that are in the works as you mention. 
  
 There's a percolating interest in Binaural tech as well that I think heralds some cool new things that we'll be hearing in the near future.
  
 There was an article on The Verge just a couple days ago talking about this. It's coming out because of a necessity for VR.


----------



## salve

ngonzalezlev said:


> I am interested in this DAC, but I've doubts about the use with Iems. I have the Sennheiser ie80 and there are no comments about this pairing.
> There are comments about hiss with Shure 535 and Duno 1000. Also there are comments about pairing with ie800 with no appreciable Hiss.
> The ie80 is similar than ie800 in impedance (16 ohms) and sensitivity 125db. The Shure 535 is 32 Ohms and 119db. This data show that the ie80 is more sensitive than Shure 535.
> If there is someone that use ie80 with the E5 and comment the hiss level I would be very grateful.


 
  
 The following article mentions a hiss sorry :
  
 http://headfonics.com/2015/01/the-sound-blaster-e5-by-creative/2/
  
 It appears that the X7 LE from Creative has more power to address this but I believe someone mentioned still hearing a hiss, specifically due to the power adapter themselves, which they address with an attenuator.
  
 On another note I just googled those IEMs...:Q...that price is BRUTAL . You are definitely more serious about in-ear audio than I am . From what little I've encountered, in sounds like you should ignore all the FiiO and Creative plebeian stuff and go straight for the O2 stuff


----------



## salve

FYI the X7 just arrived . Will try to post initial feedback later


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: DigitalRonyn



Originally Posted by *DigitalRonyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Hey there Dreyka!
> 
> Just to be clear...you've been spot on with your info...I was just giving a bit more info on the tech side for anyone that might be reading this thread. Good stuff.
> 
> ...


 
  


   





> The E series was always designed for the portable amp / dac space (and thus with a "stereo" mindset), but we've definitely been hearing the requests and wishes from those who want to have these devices be multi-channel capable.


 
  
 Good to see your taking that feedback on that. 7.1 virtual surround sound is marketable to headphone users and I was really surprised that the E series didn't include it.
  
 The other problem I had was that the E3 is completely unsuited to IEMs due to the high power output and difference in volume levels being far too much. With a product designed for portable use this really didn't make much sense. For example, when used Etymotic HF3 it was either "silent" (had some hiss), medium loudness or far too loud. The reason I bought the E3 in the first place was because I could connect it to my phone via bluetooth, listen to music and be able to answer calls (E3 supports TRRS headphones + mic).
  


> Where hardware excels is in multi-effect situations...where we have several techs meshing together simultaneously.


 
  
 What do you mean by multi-effect situations? I assumed that SBX Pro Studio received the 6 channel audio (5.1) from the game and then did the processing (HRTF etc). The only thing I use is Virtual Surround Sound (67%) + Bass (100%) on an X-Fi Surround 5.1 (SBX version). That can't be particularly intensive on a modern CPU.
  
 My current setup is an X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro (USB) -> Optical Out -> Fiio E17 Optical Input.
  

  
 If you are going to make a pure software version of SBX Pro Studio then it has to do a few things that X-Fi MB3 did wrong. It needs to appear to Windows as a 7.1 speaker setup. It also needs to be able to output to a stereo USB DAC. That makes sense as virtual surround sound processed audio is stereo and is what Razer Surround currently does. I've also got other virtual surround sound software such as New Audio Technology Spatial Sound Card App that does the same thing. It's pretty damn great but is more suited to movies due to the room simulation being noticeable. Obviously, in games you don't want to be able to hear a room due to the dissonance of hearing a room while the game shows an outdoor environment. It's my major problem with Dolby Headphone.
  
 "What You Hear" is also useful if it allows you to record the virtual surround sound processed stereo audio. Nice for uploading to Youtube and streaming sites like Twitch.
  
 As a general request if it is possible to make a different setting so that the virtual speakers sound further from the head then please do so. That would be more suited for movies which at the moment, with SBX Pro Studio, sound like you have a 5.1 setup in a goldfish bowl around your head. I currently use NAT SSC for movies and SBX Pro Studio games.


----------



## salve

Initial headphone conclusion after lots of ad-hoc testings and taking notes (I'll work on a video / write up later)
  
 for any stereo source, anywhere, they sound about the same. If there are any differences they are not overly apparent or I missed them.
  
 For multi-channel sources, you will need the X7 to process them at all, whether the DD codec or Windows speaker settings are the gatekeeper. Where multi-channel is available (DD or multiple pcm streams), the X7 experience is much, much better. If they ever upgrade or release an updated version of the E5 I'll feel the price difference sting, but for now the X7 is the way to multi-channel and it sounds amazing. Ex: "UP" in DD on Bluray is amazing.
  
 Worth it over the e5 for now if you do a lot of gaming or have a lot of DD source material via cable/blueray/gaming console? absolutely.


----------



## Mekillaz7

So I've had my e5 for a week or so and have run into a problem that I can't seem to find a solution to. Initially I connected it via USB to my S3 and it worked fine.... for a day or so. Bluetooth worked flawlessly. Well the usb port on my s3 was damaged so I figured that was the issue. A few days ago I hooked up my new Note 4 and it worked great.... for a day. Now it seems BT is the only way I can use it on android..... What?


----------



## ngonzalezlev

I ‘am reading good reviews about the sound quality of JDS O2 but it has only one USB  and to connect to android devices we need a trick with a hub. I ‘am also interested in TEAK HA-P50 with less functionality but better sound quality than the e5.


----------



## ClieOS

ngonzalezlev said:


> I ‘am reading good reviews about the sound quality of JDS O2 but it has only one USB  and to connect to android devices we need a trick with a hub. I ‘am also interested in TEAK HA-P50 with less functionality but better sound quality than the e5.


 
  
 While O2+ODAC is excellent on its own, it really isn't intended for use with smart devices. Also, O2+ODAC can only work with an wall adapter as it doesn't have any space inside for battery. That makes it a desktop only option.


----------



## YonnieVenaux

Would it be possible/beneficial to use a sound blaster e5 as a preamp for my fiio e-12 instead of my laptop's onboard sound in order to drive my SZ2000's? Are there any concerns or drawbacks to using an amp as a preamp? What happens when you amplify the signal multiple times? Some clarity would be much appreciated.


----------



## ClieOS

yonnievenaux said:


> Would it be possible/beneficial to use a sound blaster e5 as a preamp for my fiio e-12 instead of my laptop's onboard sound in order to drive my SZ2000's? Are there any concerns or drawbacks to using an amp as a preamp? What happens when you amplify the signal multiple times? Some clarity would be much appreciated.


 

 Preamp? More like double amping to me. At best, nothing particularly bad happens. At worst, it degrades SQ.
  
 What you want is to tap into E5's line-out and feed it to E12.


----------



## NawiLlih

This may have already been asked, but I don't really want to trawl through the thread to find out...

Will the DAC in this work with a Fiio X5 by any means? Preferably by the coaxial output, but if the USB output works that would be fine too.


----------



## ClieOS

nawillih said:


> This may have already been asked, but I don't really want to trawl through the thread to find out...
> 
> Will the DAC in this work with a Fiio X5 by any means? Preferably by the coaxial output, but if the USB output works that would be fine too.


 
  
 E5 doesn't have a coax-in, so no.
  
 X5 doesn't support OTG on USB DAC, so that's another no.


----------



## NawiLlih

clieos said:


> E5 doesn't have a coax-in, so no.
> 
> X5 doesn't support OTG on USB DAC, so that's another no.




Ok, thanks anyway. I couldn't tell from the site whether or not there was a coax so I thought I'd make sure.

This is possibly a question for another thread, but are there any good DACs or DAC/amp packages with a coax in? It seems to be a rare thing, despite the number of DAPs with a coax out :/


----------



## ClieOS

nawillih said:


> Ok, thanks anyway. I couldn't tell from the site whether or not there was a coax so I thought I'd make sure.
> 
> This is possibly a question for another thread, but are there any good DACs or DAC/amp packages with a coax in? It seems to be a rare thing, despite the number of DAPs with a coax out :/


 
  
 Sure there are, but how much are you willing to pay?
  
 If you are on a budget, FiiO E17K. If you have a bit more to spend, Leckerton Audio UHA-6S.MK2. If you want something TOTL, iFi Audio iDSD micro.,,, or Chord Hugo (nearly as good as iFi, but 3x the price).
  
 If you already own an X5, I really don't see the point of spending on an DAC/amp that is less than TOTL, as X5 in itself is almost as good, if not better than many mid range DAC/amp.


----------



## NawiLlih

T


clieos said:


> Sure there are, but how much are you willing to pay?
> 
> If you are on a budget, FiiO E17K. If you have a bit more to spend, Leckerton Audio UHA-6S.MK2. If you want something TOTL, iFi Audio iDSD micro.,,, or Chord Hugo (nearly as good as iFi, but 3x the price).
> 
> If you already own an X5, I really don't see the point of spending on an DAC/amp that is less than TOTL, as X5 in itself is almost as good, if not better than many mid range DAC/amp.


 
 Thanks, that's a big help 
 To avoid derailing this thread further, I'll start a new thread when I'm closer to being able to buy.


----------



## saflang

background:  I enjoy mid-high end audio, I would consider myself an audiophile to some degree as I really care how things sound.  I like a variety of music as long as it sounds good although I don't listen to classical just yet.
  
 Current Equipment:  Fiio DIY E12 (OPA1611 / LME49600) , Little Dot MkIII (Mullard EF92's), Musiland monitor 02 US, Creative E5 
 Headphones, Sony SA5000, Sony Z7, Sony Z5, Sennheiser HD650, Sony (xba-h3, xba-2&3),Shure 535se, Klipsch x10, and dozen others.
  
 Question: * How much better would a iFi Audio iDSD micro sound compared to the E5?*
  
 Likes: I have to admit that I like the built in EQ of the E5 and the crystallizer is sometimes useful.
 Dislikes: There is far too much hiss when using my Shure 535se's but the background is silent when using my other iems and headphones.  I prefer the sound of E5 when played through my E12.
  
 Sources:  80% 16bit 44.1 flac, and the rest 24/96 24/192.  Never heard DSD etc nor do I have music in this format.
  
 Does anyone have both the E5 and iDSD micro to give me a fair comparison.
 Just not sure I want to spend another $500 but I can justify, if it is going to make me happy.


----------



## ClieOS

saflang said:


> .... Does anyone have both the E5 and iDSD micro to give me a fair comparison.
> Just not sure I want to spend another $500 but I can justify, if it is going to make me happy.


 
  
 Disregrading all the difference in features, I'll say that E5, as a portable DAC/amp and purely on SQ, is about mid- to upper midrange. Where iDSD micro is pretty much as high end as it is in the current portable DAC/amp market. I have compared iDSD micro to the $1.5k Hugo and doesn't find it to come short. Beyond that, I am sure you realize the switch to iDSD micro means you won't have access to feature unique to E5, which I personally think is E5's biggest sale point.


----------



## music joe

I could only apply equalization via the 'Poweramp' app on my Android tablet. The adjustment only applied to music from internal memory & spare SDdrive. Poweramp allowed me to preset each IEM & Headphone with its own custom curve ... yet again .. limited to music from tablet + SDcard. 

I really like the ability to tweak headphone/IEM to ear ... then listen to my current favorite music discovery sources, Amazon prime cloud player & SomaFM internet streams. 
Even low bitrate 128-320kbps max ... I find selections 'must-haves' of music that hooks me from 1st hearing. 

Listening to Amazon prime music cloud player through bluetooth SBX setting 'custom HD650' subbass cut-off 25hz, +3db@31hz, -2db@4k, -3db@8k

Try these on Amazon prime music:

Blacklight Syndrome - "Duende"
Pat Metheny - "Signals [Orchestrion Sketch]"
Birth [original soundtrack] - "Prologue" 
Birth [original soundtrack] - "Timpani"

almost as good on youtube they have: 

Blacklight Syndrome - "Duende"
Birth [original soundtrack] - "Prologue"

I'm a newb to Sennheiser HD650's and the Sound Blaster E5. Catching a deal to secure well regarded headphones plus a portable amp/dac. Keeping it all under $500.
That little SB E5 snaps those HD650 to attention, power feels clean and endless. What the SB E5 can force budget Aurvana IE3's to do is amazing.


----------



## music joe

Manufacturer participating in thread?

What steepness are slopes for 'Bass Cut-off' setting? 

Is 'bass cut off' a crossover?

How many custom equalization curves can be stored? 

Is there any full tuorial on SBX? 
[Short ones on youtube say little]


----------



## OficialWaranty

Any idea when the E5 will be available in Malaysia ?


----------



## ClieOS

oficialwaranty said:


> Any idea when the E5 will be available in Malaysia ?


 
  
 Last I heard in Nov., they get held up by some bureaucratic paperwork.


----------



## OficialWaranty

clieos said:


> Last I heard in Nov., they get held up by some bureaucratic paperwork.


 
 Hi, Thanks for the reply. Tested the E5 while i was in HK . Didnt buy it cuz i was worried about warranty issue, really liked it.


----------



## LenMargaux

According to this review http://thepcenthusiast.com/creative-sound-blaster-e5-review/ the E5 is great overall, not just for listening but also while on the go. In terms of audio quality alone, the iFi Nano iDSD (and much more the Micro iDSD) will out perform the E5. And you would probably prefer the later for the purpose of purely listening to music. But the E5 is not a bad DAC/AMP as well, and it offers a multitude of connectivity options. I'd say if you are looking for a decent DAC-AMP for around $200, the E5 would be a great choice specially if you need those additional features. Honestly, I have a decent DAC-AMP already, but I'm getting an E5 for my on the go device.


----------



## ClieOS

lenmargaux said:


> According to this review http://thepcenthusiast.com/creative-sound-blaster-e5-review/ the E5 is great overall, not just for listening but also while on the go. In terms of audio quality alone, the iFi Nano iDSD (and much more the Micro iDSD) will out perform the E5. And you would probably prefer the later for the purpose of purely listening to music. But the E5 is not a bad DAC/AMP as well, and it offers a multitude of connectivity options. I'd say if you are looking for a decent DAC-AMP for around $200, the E5 would be a great choice specially if you need those additional features. Honestly, I have a decent DAC-AMP already, but I'm getting an E5 for my on the go device.


 
  
 Out performing? iDSD micro, yes and very much so. iDSD nano however, well, I'll say they are really not that far apart. Nano does however has a more impressive soundstage in comparison, though E5 has a more textured midrange. If you prefer clarity, I'll say nano is the better choice at this point. But once E5's SBX is engaged, I don't find any particular advantage on nano anymore, granted as long as you are not a purist and think all EQ are evil.


----------



## Wyd4

I am thinking about picking this up to use with my iPhone 6/work laptop and maybe even as an amp for my Shozy Alien.

 How does its sq compare to the likes of the Alien/DX90/x5 etc (basically other dedicated DAPs)
  
 Scott


----------



## ClieOS

Can't say anything about Alien as I haven't heard of it in person, but I don't see a point for using it with DX90 or X5 unless you want the SBX.


----------



## Wyd4

clieos said:


> Can't say anything about Alien as I haven't heard of it in person, but I don't see a point for using it with DX90 or X5 unless you want the SBX.




Hey there

Sorry I don't wish to use it with a dap, I am curious how it stacks up against them.


----------



## ClieOS

wyd4 said:


> Hey there
> 
> Sorry I don't wish to use it with a dap, I am curious how it stacks up against them.


 
  
 If it is head-to-head comparison (with E5 used as DAC/amp, fed by a digital source, i.e. smartphone), I'll say they are close. I might prefer X5 a bit more (*don't have a DX90 now) as it is a more neutral sound and offer a little more detail, but there isn't something I'll refer as being night and day.


----------



## moophus

Question, can the e5 be used to record audio in iOS?
  
 Can't find any review touching on this. I guess it's not a common function but I'm interested if I can use apps like fourtrack or garageband.
 If it does work, what's the max resolution? (hoping for 24/96, if so I'm sold)


----------



## Wyd4

I will try it today for you.
  
 I do know that I was listening to music before on my iPhone via bluetooth to the e5 and my boss called me.

 I forgot I had been playing with the crystal voice settings and I sounded like a woman, freaked my boss te heck out.


----------



## USHI

Can anyone please compare the creative sound blaster e5 to the encore mdac? Im thinking about getting my first Dac/amp.


----------



## paulguru

how much power ( mW and V ) can give this E5 with low and high gain mode ?


----------



## HotIce

paulguru said:


> how much power ( mW and V ) can give this E5 with low and high gain mode ?



 
A question which remained unanswered, even when asked to the Creative Labs member.


----------



## paulguru

E5 need drivers in Windows ?


----------



## ClieOS

paulguru said:


> E5 need drivers in Windows ?


 

  It doesn't need driver for the basic functions. But if want all the features to work, better install the driver.


----------



## ClieOS

paulguru said:


> how much power ( mW and V ) can give this E5 with low and high gain mode ?


 
  
 I don't claim these to be totally accurate as they are based on fairly crude measurement, but it should give you some idea:
  
 16ohm: 100mW (H + L)
 23.5ohm:  190mW (H + L)
 47ohm: 520mW (H) + 220mW (L)


----------



## Wyd4

I must say this thing does just about everything. 

I am not sure how I feel about its sound at this point. Some songs it seems cold and sterile. Other songs the bass seems too emphasised. It's odd. 
I am giving it some time to settle. Though I may sell soon. It was more of a curiousity purchase than anything else


----------



## paulguru

clieos said:


> I don't claim these to be totally accurate as they are based on fairly crude measurement, but it should give you some idea:
> 
> 16ohm: 100mW (H + L)
> 23.5ohm:  190mW (H + L)
> 47ohm: 520mW (H) + 220mW (L)


 
 source ?


----------



## ClieOS

paulguru said:


> source ?


 
  
  I did the measurement myself with an oscilloscope.


----------



## music joe

clieos said:


> I did the measurement myself with an oscilloscope.



 


Thanks for that ClieOS!


----------



## paulguru

clieos said:


> It doesn't need driver for the basic functions. But if want all the features to work, better install the driver.


 
 once setted 1 time, after i cant plug it without driver and use all features ? or not ?


----------



## ClieOS

paulguru said:


> once setted 1 time, after i cant plug it without driver and use all features ? or not ?


 
  
 Your question doesn't make sense.
  
 Once you set the SBX setting once, the E5 will store the setting on board and you don't need to use the driver to enable / disable it. All you need is to press the SBX button on the E5 itself. However, you still need the driver to adjust volume so you should leave the driver running on the background.


----------



## spyrusthegreat

Read whole thread and some questions that have not been done yet:
 1)Over bluetooth there are 2 options, either stereo or pcm output via toslink?
 2)If pcm output it is a pass through signal to be driven 'untouched' to an amplifier (Direct ouput)?
 3)Or better to connect amp with stereo rca in?
 4)How good is the internal stereo microphone? I consider it to be placed between monitor and keyboard in front of me.


----------



## paulguru

clieos said:


> Your question doesn't make sense.
> 
> Once you set the SBX setting once, the E5 will store the setting on board and you don't need to use the driver to enable / disable it. All you need is to press the SBX button on the E5 itself. However, you still need the driver to adjust volume so you should leave the driver running on the background.


 
 Ok, the sense of this question is that i want set the E5 only one time in one PC, and after i want use it already setted in others PC without driver ( for example if i set a special equalization with driver, i want the same also in others PC ).


----------



## ClieOS

paulguru said:


> Ok, the sense of this question is that i want set the E5 only one time in one PC, and after i want use it already setted in others PC without driver ( for example if i set a special equalization with driver, i want the same also in others PC ).


 
  
 Yes, it will use the old setting from the first PC. You won't be able to adjust any of the setting until you install the driver though.


----------



## moophus

Anyone tried recording on iOS devices yet?
  
 Also, when used as a headphone amp, does it go through ADC and DAC conversion?


----------



## ClieOS

moophus said:


> Anyone tried recording on iOS devices yet?
> 
> Also, when used as a headphone amp, does it go through ADC and DAC conversion?


 
  
 Dunno about the iOS recording, but the 2nd question has been answered before, and it is 'yes'.


----------



## USHI

@ClieOS could you please make a detail review of the E5? I love reading your reviews.


----------



## ClieOS

ushi said:


> @ClieOS could you please make a detail review of the E5? I love reading your reviews.


 
  
 It is in progress actually, shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## moophus

In pure analog in / analog out headphone amp mode, because of the ADC/DAC process, can anyone tell me how much lag is introduced?
 Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

moophus said:


> In pure analog in / analog out headphone amp mode, because of the ADC/DAC process, can anyone tell me how much lag is introduced?
> Thanks


 
  
 Roughly 11ms (= 0.011s), according to my own measurement.


----------



## Ludanosity

Does anyone know if the E5 switches to USB powered mode when using it as a desktop DAC/Amp rather than constantly using the battery and charging it?


----------



## botakgorilla

@Ludanosity I have it connected to my macbook via USB and functioning, and the charging indicator is flashing. So I guess yes it is USB-powered.


----------



## HotIce

Yes, it does power via USB, and it also seems to be charging the battery, while attached to a USB HUB with proper power profile.


----------



## paulguru

SBX Pro in this E5 is perfetcly the same of what i can find in Sound Blaster internal sound card ?


----------



## KritiKal

paulguru said:


> SBX Pro in this E5 is perfetcly the same of what i can find in Sound Blaster internal sound card ?




I have both the E5 and a Creative X-Fi Elite Pro (a few years old now). The features are almost identical.The E5's equalizer doesn't allow small adjustments, and there's no treble adjustment, but they're otherwise the same. The features that count are there.


----------



## KritiKal

I've been playing around with the connection methods and it's obvious that a lot of people's battery drain issues could be (mostly) resolved with an upgrade to the firmware. It seems that connecting it via USB gives an inaccurate reading of the battery charge level, disregarding 40-50% of the batteries capacity. I've connected via USB after using it with Bluetooth with the battery at ~50% and it shows as almost dead. The reverse is also true! I only use mine in Bluetooth, as USB is just not viable.

I'm really having a hard time dealing with the noise interference that it picks up too. The only way to avoid it is to turn off telecommunications on my phone (Aeroplane Mode). Otherwise, it's constant noise reminiscent of what radios would pick up from phones of a bygone network era.

Also, if a Creative rep reads this, is there any way you could implement an equalizer with decimal adjustments (ie.0.1dB)? Whole Decibal adjustments just aren't giving me the precision I desire.


----------



## Sam21

Question :
  
 Can I EQ an Analog signal coming through the Line-In ?


----------



## ClieOS

sam21 said:


> Question :
> 
> Can I EQ an Analog signal coming through the Line-In ?


 
  
 Yes, you can apply SBX to the line-in signal.


----------



## moophus

i got one in the end 
  
 so the answer is Yes, you can record using the internal mic in iOS though it is 16/44.1 and it is in MONO
 in fact even in windows/osx the mic array records in MONO. I couldn't get to record in stereo.
  
 I have yet to test the Line in/Mic in with iOS


----------



## moophus

quick initial impressions, compared to the O2+ODAC, with all effects off, it is just a bit warmer with an ever so slight emphasis in the bass. (tested with HD600 and TF10)
  
 It's quite a swiss army knife functionally. Most products with this many functions require special software and drivers but creative has done VERY nicely allowing it to connect to virtually ANYTHING without custom drivers, but with the option of installing drivers for additional tweaking.
  
 Well done creative! so far a keeper.


----------



## HotIce

I enjoy both the E12 (I have two of them - home and office) and the E5. I also use the E5 with everything turned off, low gain, and no bass boost on the E12.
To me, they sound the same, at the same volume level.
It "seems" the E12 to be faster, but that might be my mind playing guessing tricks on me, because I know the E12 has much lower output impedance.


----------



## paulguru

*Excuse me guys*
This E5 can be a good solution also for Sennheiser HD600 ?


----------



## spyrusthegreat

spyrusthegreat said:


> Read whole thread and some questions that have not been done yet:
> 1)Over bluetooth there are 2 options, either stereo or pcm output via toslink?
> 2)If pcm output it is a pass through signal to be driven 'untouched' to an amplifier (Direct ouput)?
> 3)Or better to connect amp with stereo rca in?
> 4)How good is the internal stereo microphone? I consider it to be placed between monitor and keyboard in front of me.


 

 Still unanswered and i have a 5th question:
  
 When in USB mode with PC can E5 be used as Bluetooth transmitter (with apt-x LL)?


----------



## KritiKal

paulguru said:


> *Excuse me guys*
> This E5 can be a good solution also for Sennheiser HD600 ?




Should drive them quite well in high gain and you should be pretty happy with the performance overall.


----------



## paulguru

kritikal said:


> Should drive them quite well in high gain and you should be pretty happy with the performance overall.


 
 Have u tryed it ?


----------



## KritiKal

paulguru said:


> Have u tryed it ?




I own the E5 and use it almost everyday, but I don't have the HD600's to give you an exact answer.
I'm quite happy with mine, especially for the price. It's excellent for when you're on the move because it fits easily in your pocket.


----------



## jitsion

is it enough to drive dt880 - 600ohms?
  
 anyone tried on that ?


----------



## HotIce

I have tried it with the DT880 250 Ohm. For my listening volume levels, it worked just fine.


----------



## paulguru

*How long is the micro USB red cable in bundle ????????????*


----------



## HotIce

paulguru said:


> *How long is the micro USB red cable in bundle ????????????*



 
From just looking at it, a couple of feet.


----------



## yavormoskov

Hi. I think of getting E5. I have Samsung Note 4. And I really do not want the Sound Blaster to charge my phone, period. Do you know if this issue has been resolved? Thank you.


----------



## ClieOS

yavormoskov said:


> Hi. I think of getting E5. I have Samsung Note 4. And I really do not want the Sound Blaster to charge my phone, period. Do you know if this issue has been resolved? Thank you.


 
  
 Unless Google changes how Android behaves in AOA protocol for audio, there is no real fix to this issue. It is, for now, a requirement.


----------



## paulguru

Compared to ZXR and Z sound card, how is the sound signature of this E5.
 High quality sound with the "*Cirrus Logic CS4398*" chip ? ?


----------



## moophus

Works wonderfully with my HD600
 Even on the low gain setting I hover around 50-60% on the volume dial (Jazz / Classical)


----------



## oldmate

I currently have the ZX and the ACM module Volume Pot gives me very annoying static when adjusting the volume so I thought I might grab the E5 to address this issue which means pairing it up with the ZX sound card.
  
 Has anybody here done this and would it be a viable solution or should I just sell the ZX to help fund the E5 and use it on it's own??
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

oldmate said:


> I currently have the ZX and the ACM module Volume Pot gives me very annoying static when adjusting the volume so I thought I might grab the E5 to address this issue which means pairing it up with the ZX sound card.
> 
> Has anybody here done this and would it be a viable solution or should I just sell the ZX to help fund the E5 and use it on it's own??
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 Try this first: disconnect the ACM module (or shut down the PC, or make sure nothing is connected to the ACM), then turns the ACM from one end to the other and vise versa. Repeat for 1 minute or so, then check if the noise is gone or not.


----------



## oldmate

clieos said:


> Try this first: disconnect the ACM module (or shut down the PC, or make sure nothing is connected to the ACM), then turns the ACM from one end to the other and vise versa. Repeat for 1 minute or so, then check if the noise is gone or not.


 
  
 You Sir, are a steely eyed missile man!!
  
 Noise has been significantly reduced. Still some noise but compared to before about 90% improvement. Still thinking of ditching it in favour of the E5 though. Upgradeitis!!
  
 Did you have the same issue??
  
 Many thanks for your assistance.


----------



## ClieOS

oldmate said:


> Did you have the same issue??
> 
> Many thanks for your assistance.


 
  
 Never own a ZX before, but what you have described is a common problem for all analog volume pot. You can try turning a few more minutes to see if it will get even better.


----------



## paulguru

paulguru said:


> Compared to ZXR and Z sound card, how is the sound signature of this E5.
> High quality sound with the "*Cirrus Logic CS4398*" chip ? ?


 
 any comparison ?


----------



## paulguru

moophus said:


> Works wonderfully with my HD600
> Even on the low gain setting I hover around 50-60% on the volume dial (Jazz / Classical)


 
 Low Gain sounds better than High Gain ? Or same ?


----------



## HotIce

Low Gain is likely lower noise, even though mine is dead silent at both.


----------



## howdy

So I just got this, for those of you who had this for awhile are you still liking it?


----------



## Naughtyson

How does this E5 compare to Fiio E17K? I have HD650 and AKG K7xx headphones. Still debating which portable DAC/AMP to buy. I know E5 has more features, but personally the only thing I care is the sound. And how about ifi nano?


----------



## Mkilci

Bump.


----------



## KritiKal

naughtyson said:


> How does this E5 compare to Fiio E17K? I have HD650 and AKG K7xx headphones. Still debating which portable DAC/AMP to buy. I know E5 has more features, but personally the only thing I care is the sound. And how about ifi nano?




In retrospect, I would've bought the iDSD Nano, in terms of SQ it is meant to be superior. Having said that, my next purchase is going to be an iDSD Micro.


----------



## Naughtyson

kritikal said:


> In retrospect, I would've bought the iDSD Nano, in terms of SQ it is meant to be superior. Having said that, my next purchase is going to be an iDSD Micro.


 
 iDSD Micro? Just checked the amazon.com, pretty bad review there.


----------



## ClieOS

naughtyson said:


> iDSD Micro? Just checked the amazon.com, pretty bad review there.


 
 Almost 5 out of 5 stars is considered bad these days?


----------



## Naughtyson

clieos said:


> Almost 5 out of 5 stars is considered bad these days?


 
 Here, http://www.amazon.com/iDAC-Definition-Asynchronous-Digital-Converter/dp/B00AU06KSQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1428558494&sr=1-1&keywords=ifi+micro . 
  
 Looks like there are two ifi Marco, ifi Macro iDAC and ifi Macro iTube.


----------



## ClieOS

naughtyson said:


> Here, http://www.amazon.com/iDAC-Definition-Asynchronous-Digital-Converter/dp/B00AU06KSQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1428558494&sr=1-1&keywords=ifi+micro .
> 
> Looks like there are two ifi Marco, ifi Macro iDAC and ifi Macro iTube.


 
 iFi "Micro" series has more than 2 models (*6 actually, iDAC, iCAN, iTube, iPhono, iUSB Power and iDSD), and they are not the same,  functionally as well as design wise.
  
 You are porbably confusing iDAC to iDSD.


----------



## Sound Blaster

moophus said:


> Question, can the e5 be used to record audio in iOS?
> 
> Can't find any review touching on this. I guess it's not a common function but I'm interested if I can use apps like fourtrack or garageband.
> If it does work, what's the max resolution? (hoping for 24/96, if so I'm sold)


 
 Yes, E5 can be used to record audio in iOS using the USB Host connection. Apps on iOS must be able to support recording via Lightning port. 
 Max recording quality is 24-bit / 48 kHz.


----------



## moophus

I cannot get a stereo recording from the internal microphones. I've tried with my PC/Audacity and it just gives the same waveform on the left and right channels.
 What gives? Perhaps I am doing something wrong but It is advertised as "stereo microphone array" yet whatever I record is in mono


----------



## maikuirock

Huge thread. Has any had the chance to A/B this with CEntrance DACport or E12? Thoughts?


----------



## howdy

I'll be able to compare this to the E12 soon


----------



## HotIce

maikuirock said:


> Huge thread. Has any had the chance to A/B this with CEntrance DACport or E12? Thoughts?



 
I have both the E12 (two of them) and the E5. I can only pick up the E5 vs the E12 for a lower background noise. That's about it, as far as I am concerned.
But I am only human, with stock set of ears


----------



## USHI

Very disappointed product. Too many bug: Volume some time jump up and down when turn the knob (even when only turning volume up only). The start up bug someone mentioned before ( you have to turn it off and on again). When disconnected phone from blue tooth, the last second of the song some time still repeating with few second in between. Volume between my TV (toslink)  and laptop (usb) is inconsistent. Battery indicator on android phone isn't accurate ( show way less when plug in via usb, and wont go away when disconnected). I sure hope Creative will come out with a firmware/software update to fix soon.


----------



## Kodhifi

ushi said:


> Very disappointed product. Too many bug: Volume some time jump up and down when turn the knob (even when only turning volume up only). The start up bug someone mentioned before ( you have to turn it off and on again). When disconnected phone from blue tooth, the last second of the song some time still repeating with few second in between. Volume between my TV (toslink)  and laptop (usb) is inconsistent. Battery indicator on android phone isn't accurate ( show way less when plug in via usb, and wont go away when disconnected). I sure hope Creative will come out with a firmware/software update to fix soon.


 

 I hear you. I was enamored of the product out of the box. Sounds incredible, their first audiophile product that is audiophile. The problems began that first night but thankfully have been few and far between.
  
 There are 2 experiences to be had with the E5.
  
 Not using their driver - Output mode in windows is 24/48khz and can't be changed. Volume control still changes windows, SBX still works from button but can't be modified. Very stable audio, no bugs but no frills.
  
 Using their driver - Output mode can be freely modified in windows. SBX can be configured and you get tons of features, ability to record audio, adjust blutooth and windows pc playback volumes (it can play blutooth from your phone at the same time its playing windows audio which is AWESOME). Occasional glitches, like repeating audio when a sound stops playing, digital distortion like bit reduction that only goes away with a reboot and power cycle of the E5, occasionally windows doesn't install the driver when the E5 is turned on and it takes a minute or two for it to redetect and become enabled.
  
  
 I was using Intel's speedstep and power saving functions and I've always had USB problems with my pc because of that. Audioengine D1 it comes out as occasional pops, same with E5, sometimes my Razer mouse stops working in wired mode and I have to replug it. I have disabled all speedstep stuff in BIOS and the E5 hasn't had any problems since. Something to consider.
  
  
 There are 2 small things remaining,
  
 1. There is no direct mode. Period. You can never have solo audio from PC going straight from DAC to amp stage. The E5 has a digital mixer for blutooth, linein, and PC USB, and it will always be inline even if you select "direct mode" in the SBX panel. Because of this, even if you are using Foobar with waspi enabled, the windows volume control still works, blutooth audio is still mixed in, etc. The main setback to this is you will never get 100% digital accuracy because the signal is always mixed with blutooth etc before going to the headphone amp. I haven't found a way to bypass this. Net effect is you can't really drive the headphone amp to 100% internally because headroom is always shared between inputs. It also means the headphone amp is always 100% volume and all the volume control on the front does is adjust the windows volume level (or the internal mixer when not used as windows DAC). You may or may not know that analog volume controls are superior because they don't affect the bit's used for levels. IE lets ay 16bit audio, there are 65,356 possible levels a sound can be. That means with the digital volume at 100% there are 65,356 discrete voltages the DAC can produce to map a waveform. lets say you turn the digital volume down to 50%, there are now only half that number of levels available, because it's capping the output voltages to 50%, IE it's like turning 16bit audio into 12bit audio the minute you lower the digital volume. You only get full bit resolution at 100% volume, IE windows volume to max. You will go deaf. Analog volume bypasses this, the volume setting has no effect on the bit resolution of the sound. 50% analog volume is still 100% digital so all 65,356 levels are available.
  
 2. There are 2 headphone ports, don't plug 2 headphones in or you cut the output power significantly. I learned this when I was breaking in my HD650's while listening to my HE400's. What was a very dynamic and lively sound out of the box, turned into just an average headphone amp. I didn't realize it at first until I unplugged the 650's and bam, full dynamic fidelity came back.


----------



## Naughtyson

ushi said:


> Very disappointed product. Too many bug: Volume some time jump up and down when turn the knob (even when only turning volume up only). The start up bug someone mentioned before ( you have to turn it off and on again). When disconnected phone from blue tooth, the last second of the song some time still repeating with few second in between. Volume between my TV (toslink)  and laptop (usb) is inconsistent. Battery indicator on android phone isn't accurate ( show way less when plug in via usb, and wont go away when disconnected). I sure hope Creative will come out with a firmware/software update to fix soon.


 
  
 Are you using Windows? I have been using E5 for 2 days by connecting to Macbook Pro and iPhone. Never had volume problem.


----------



## Naughtyson

kritikal said:


> In retrospect, I would've bought the iDSD Nano, in terms of SQ it is meant to be superior. Having said that, my next purchase is going to be an iDSD Micro.


 
  
 Hard to decide. I bought iDSD Nano and E5 from amazon. Have been using them for 2 days. My headphones are AKG K7xx and HD650. So far, I can't tell the difference. I also have Schiit Lyr, I'm planning to use either E5 or iDSD Nano as DAC for Lyr.


----------



## howdy

I finally received mine today and initial impression are pretty good so far. I'm using this with my IPhone 5s/M100s and Spotify. There was an instance where I was listening to a song and it cut the song way short, I don't know if this was a fluke of some sort, we will see. But overall I'm liking it. At first I was considering the Oppo HA2, so if any one has both and could compare or give some impressions, being that I have a DX90 with dual Sabre DACs and the HA2 has the same DAC I'm sure it would sound close.


----------



## howdy

Another thing I'm noticing is there is some static noise in-between songs and or at quite times. Is anyone else experiencing this? I really do like the sound of this though!


----------



## Arata

Hey guys. I'm new to the forum. I have a SB ZXR on my desktop, plus a Steinberg UR22 audio interface, the SB E5 for portable, and the ATH CK7, ANC9, ADG1 headphones. I also have a HTPC with an old Rotel + Infinity setup, but will leave details of that for some other time. 
  
 I have been using the E5 with my Samsung S5 (Kitkat) and just updated to the S6 Edge (Lollipop 5.0.2). I just thought I'd shoot through a quick post to say that this works great with the E5, both with USB Direct (subject to same battery discharge issues as on KitKat) and over Bluetooth.
  
 I'll post some pictures once my account is approved.


----------



## Kodhifi

howdy said:


> Another thing I'm noticing is there is some static noise in-between songs and or at quite times. Is anyone else experiencing this? I really do like the sound of this though!


 

 Any time I've had that it was the windows audio pipelone/Soundblaster driver. Power cycling the E5 and rebooting the PC got rid of it. I have not had that happen once since disabling Intel Speedstep in the BIOS. USB problems on the E5 and my mouse melted away.
  
  
 If you're having a really hard time, uninstall the creative drivers/software. It will lock it at 24/48 and you won't be albe to adjust the XMB but it will generally be more stable.


----------



## arcwindz

arata said:


> Hey guys. I'm new to the forum. I have a SB ZXR on my desktop, plus a Steinberg UR22 audio interface, the SB E5 for portable, and the ATH CK7, ANC9, ADG1 headphones. I also have a HTPC with an old Rotel + Infinity setup, but will leave details of that for some other time.
> 
> I have been using the E5 with my Samsung S5 (Kitkat) and just updated to the S6 Edge (Lollipop 5.0.2). I just thought I'd shoot through a quick post to say that this works great with the E5, both with USB Direct (subject to same battery discharge issues as on KitKat) and over Bluetooth.
> 
> I'll post some pictures once my account is approved.




Can you compare the e5 with the zxr? Will appreciate the comparison between those two


----------



## howdy

kodhifi said:


> Any time I've had that it was the windows audio pipelone/Soundblaster driver. Power cycling the E5 and rebooting the PC got rid of it. I have not had that happen once since disabling Intel Speedstep in the BIOS. USB problems on the E5 and my mouse melted away.
> 
> 
> If you're having a really hard time, uninstall the creative drivers/software. It will lock it at 24/48 and you won't be albe to adjust the XMB but it will generally be more stable.



I should have mentioned that I strictly use this with my iPhone 5s only. I really like that XMB fake or not it shur brings life/fun to the music.


----------



## Arata

arcwindz said:


> Can you compare the e5 with the zxr? Will appreciate the comparison between those two


 
  
 I must admit I've been mostly using the ADG1s on the desktop, and the ANC9 / CK7s on the E5. I'll have to try to do more A-B in the upcoming time and come back with a better answer to that. However I'll do an initial take now as a baseline. As such, I'm listening to one of my favourite albums, Daniel Pemberton's Space Dive on Spotify [Extreme] on the ZXR->CK7 now (e.g. "Problem at 120,000 ft" has a very good mix of quiet and loud elements, with some deep bass parts as well as airy high bits). I am using the desktop Windows application of Spotify, and the Android version on my phone to compare the two.  I'm using the same amount of Crystalizer, with what appears to be a similar EQ profile. The ACM module that came with the ZXR is gathering dust in the closet.
  
 Initially speaking, the ZXR is far stronger out of the box, even on lowest amplification setting, almost dangerously so as I really have to lower the volume significantly when switching from the desktop speakers (Creative Z-5500s) to headphones. 10% volume is plenty loud. From then I have to qualify my comparison notes by saying I'm only a featherweight when it comes to the word of hifi / head fi. I know what I like in terms of my audio however I probably don't have the language to describe it yet. 
  
 I love the audio quality of both devices. There are certainly differences, but they have felt subtle to myself. On a hunch, lacking for better ways of describing it, I can feel the increased power on the ZXR, it seems better defined and controlled. Stronger, more well defined bass. Is it right to say that we have a bigger sound stage on the ZXR because of the extra power?  Also, the SNR is 4db higher on the ZXR; not sure what the expected impact of that is, however there's clearly much less static hiss with no audio playing back on the ZXRs. This hasn't been a concern really on the E5 as I generally don't listen to nothingness. Now that I've noticed the difference it might bother me a little bit though!  
  
 There might be more resolution in the ZXR, however was using Bluetooth initially. I therefore changed to USB (bah at the battery drain...) and not sure if it's in my head now but there might be less of a difference with the USB rather than bluetooth. Yet I'd still say there's slightly more definition in the ZXR. However at the same time the E5 has a very nice sound - is this where the word "colour" is used? - which just lends itself to hours of listening.
  
 Really can't go wrong with having both. Love the fact that the software I use for controlling the E5 on my phone is so similar to the desktop app for the ZXR. The surround experienced in games on the ZXR is just fantastic - e.g. Insurgency on the ADG1s feels downright violent with its hard hitting audio impact, and very natural sounding positional audio - you just _know_ the sound came from that direction, something the Asus soundcard that went before it was never able to do.
  
 [ Random notes: I am using Volstep from sourceforge on the desktop to have more meaningful use of my keyboard's volume controls, e.g. difference between 8% and 9% being night and day. The sound quality of the Z-5500 took an unexpected boost from switching from the onboard Realtek. ]
  
 Can't use the image tag yet, but will see if I can at least post these two urls linking to images.
  
 SB software on S6:
 https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-1syct2I3cpE/VSoqRC7h84I/AAAAAAABaPo/OzXHKDoJqqc/w1381-h777-no/20150412_101208.jpg
  
 E5 with S6:
 https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-BeBBBTXN1uM/VSm5NBJ3itI/AAAAAAABaO8/-B9Tvqdck_Y/w1381-h777-no/20150412_100813.jpg


----------



## KritiKal

naughtyson said:


> Hard to decide. I bought iDSD Nano and E5 from amazon. Have been using them for 2 days. My headphones are AKG K7xx and HD650. So far, I can't tell the difference. I also have Schiit Lyr, I'm planning to use either E5 or iDSD Nano as DAC for Lyr.




Ah, good to know! Makes me a little more confident in my purchase. I'm interested to hear if your opinion changes as you bevome accustomed to them, etc...


----------



## KritiKal

howdy said:


> Another thing I'm noticing is there is some static noise in-between songs and or at quite times. Is anyone else experiencing this? I really do like the sound of this though!







howdy said:


> I should have mentioned that I strictly use this with my iPhone 5s only. I really like that XMB fake or not it shur brings life/fun to the music.




Sounds like it's EMR transmissions to and from your phone being picked up. If you put your phone in to Aeroplane Mode (Airplane if you're American ) it should go away, although it's not very practical from first hand experience. It's a somewhat common problem with portable amps and phones, unfortunately. It's usually the inputs acting as antennae, so if you can find some suitable shielding, you will at least reduce the unwanted pickup.


----------



## Sound Blaster

moophus said:


> I cannot get a stereo recording from the internal microphones. I've tried with my PC/Audacity and it just gives the same waveform on the left and right channels.
> What gives? Perhaps I am doing something wrong but It is advertised as "stereo microphone array" yet whatever I record is in mono


 
 You could try turning off CrystalVoice from the Control App, if its enable, to get stereo Mic recording.


----------



## Sound Blaster

kodhifi said:


> 1. There is no direct mode. Period. You can never have solo audio from PC going straight from DAC to amp stage. The E5 has a digital mixer for blutooth, linein, and PC USB, and it will always be inline even if you select "direct mode" in the SBX panel.


 
 This can be achieved by muting all the monitoring sources: Mic, Bluetooth, Line-In, S/PDIF etc. Since mixing is done in digital domain, muting them will result a pure stream from USB.


----------



## moophus

sound blaster said:


> You could try turning off CrystalVoice from the Control App, if its enable, to get stereo Mic recording.


 
  
 That was the first thing I tried.


----------



## Sammyez

Hello I'm a newbie on the forum.

Would the E5 portable dac be a good match for the Grado GR10? I am using these with my iPad retina and iTouch. 

Also how does the E5 compare against the Meridian portable dac?

Grateful for any advice.


----------



## moophus

moophus said:


> That was the first thing I tried.


 
  
 Tried it again and it works now!
 Not sure what I did before but as was mentioned Crystal Voice MUST be off to get stereo, which makes sense.
 I found an app from Apogee called MetaRecorder which allows Stereo 96khz 24bit recording via lightning cable!! this is getting exciting!  The app is free if you record under 60 seconds. It costs $4.99 to unlock unlimited lengths.
 The only issue is that it doesn't allow switching the input from the internal mic (default) to any other inputs (external mic/Line-in/optical-in/what-you-hear)
 So I'm still looking around for a free recording app that does high resolution and input switching. (Creative Labs?)
  
 By the way, what are the Microphone Profiles? What is DM-1? Is there a list of descriptions for each of the profiles documented somewhere?


----------



## KritiKal

moophus said:


> ...Is there a list of descriptions for each of the profiles documented somewhere?



+1!


----------



## yonder earth

I'm thinking about getting either this or a fiio e17/e09k combo. What do you suggest?


----------



## Sam21

It is said that the Lollipop OS can output 24-bit/96khz, is the E5 compatible with lollipop ? can it handle 24-bit/96khz coming from a lollipop device ?


----------



## ClieOS

sam21 said:


> It is said that the Lollipop OS can output 24-bit/96khz, is the E5 compatible with lollipop ? can it handle 24-bit/96khz coming from a lollipop device ?


 
  
 Nope. Android 5 Lollipop only outputs up to 48kHz.


----------



## weissglut

I've received an used E5 yesterday and I have a question:
 When the unit is lying next to me on the couch it get's quite warm *on the bottom*. It easily reaches 40°C while playing music. Is this the usual behaviour? I imagine the battery won't last some hours when the unit is heating that much.


----------



## KritiKal

weissglut said:


> I've received an used E5 yesterday and I have a question:
> When the unit is lying next to me on the couch it get's quite warm *on the bottom*. It easily reaches 40°C while playing music. Is this the usual behaviour? I imagine the battery won't last some hours when the unit is heating that much.


 Are you using it via USB to a mobile device (and thus charging your mobile device)?

Mine gets a little warm, when using bluetooth, but gets about 10-15 degrees warmer when using USB.


----------



## weissglut

I was using bluetooth when it heated up.
  
 PS: I just tested USB at the end of my listening session for a few minutes and the iPhone did not show any charging symbol. Does the E5 only charge Android phones (actually I think charging is a bug, not a feature)?


----------



## ClieOS

weissglut said:


> I was using bluetooth when it heated up.
> 
> PS: I just tested USB at the end of my listening session for a few minutes and the iPhone did not show any charging symbol. *Does the E5 only charge Android phones (actually I think charging is a bug, not a feature)?*


 
  
 Not a bug, but a requirement for the AOA (*Android Open Accessory) protocol that E5 is designed to work with


----------



## weissglut

clieos said:


> Not a bug, but a requirement for the AOA (*Android Open Accessory) protocol that E5 is designed to work with


 
 Well, for me it does not make sense to use this AOA with USB host mode for a DAC. Why not use the DAC as an usual client device like everywhere else? Maybe this is for controlling the DSP?


----------



## ClieOS

weissglut said:


> Well, for me it does not make sense to use this AOA with USB host mode for a DAC. Why not use the DAC as an usual client device like everywhere else? Maybe this is for controlling the DSP?


 
  
 Only Creative knows the reason, but I'll guess they pick AOA mode for greater compatibility among different Android smartphone. As AOA is almost guaranteed to work Android smartphone from 3.2 and above, but USB Host mode (which is what most others are using) strongly depends on whether the smartphone manufacturer has correctly implemented UAC (USB Audio Class) driver on each individual model or not.


----------



## Sam21

Can you hear hissing/noise when you put this on high gain mode and turn the volume knob all the way up while no music is playing ?


----------



## KritiKal

weissglut said:


> I was using bluetooth when it heated up.
> 
> PS: I just tested USB at the end of my listening session for a few minutes and the iPhone did not show any charging symbol. Does the E5 only charge Android phones (actually I think charging is a bug, not a feature)?




40°C sounds about right though-for mine too, at least-give or take a few degrees of course.



sam21 said:


> Can you hear hissing/noise when you put this on high gain mode and turn the volume knob all the way up while no music is playing ?




Yes, I can even hear it on low gain with the volume at about 80%. I do use IEM's exclusively though.


----------



## Kodhifi

sound blaster said:


> This can be achieved by muting all the monitoring sources: Mic, Bluetooth, Line-In, S/PDIF etc. Since mixing is done in digital domain, muting them will result a pure stream from USB.


 

 Muting the other sources doesn't remove the digital mixer from the audio pipeline though. These guys are looking for bit perfect audio streams to the DAC like what you would get with WASPI. Most hifi DAC's do not have the digital mixer permanently turned on and it's possible to get bit accurate audio.
  
 It doesn't sound bad, and any changes in the bit stream at that level would be mostly imperceptible but you wouldn't be able to call it 'direct' or 'bit accurate' as the serial data stream entering the DAC is not identical to the one being sent from WASPI, the windows volume control for instance still works, where as in true direct mode, it completely bypasses WDM model including windows volume control, WDM enhancements, etc.


----------



## Kodhifi

sam21 said:


> Can you hear hissing/noise when you put this on high gain mode and turn the volume knob all the way up while no music is playing ?


 

 I don't use IED's but on HE400's, DT990's, HD650's and my highly sensitive Custom One Pro's there is no hiss. The gain from the DAC stage to the AMP stage is very clean.


----------



## Sam21

Nice, I am pulling the trigger on this one...thanks


----------



## weissglut

weissglut said:


> I've received an used E5 yesterday and I have a question:
> When the unit is lying next to me on the couch it get's quite warm *on the bottom*. It easily reaches 40°C while playing music. Is this the usual behaviour? I imagine the battery won't last some hours when the unit is heating that much.


 
 BTW: even with my unit heating up to 40-50°C while playing music, the battery runtime seems to be valid. It's a few hours. I did not measure it, but it's probably 5-6 hours.


----------



## tegelad

Just thought I would post a hack/workaround with regards to the AOA feature.   I have found I have been able to keep the batteries of both a phone and the E5 up by using a wireless charger with the Android phone while leaving the E5 plugged into a power source....
  
 This thread was a fantastic read about the amp I picked up to work with SE846's .... I didn't think I would have another Ear-gasm like I did when migrating from the SE535's to 846's .... but this amp is a nice little portable one.
  
 +-ADT


----------



## AUserName501

I got a Xonar U3 for £10 used today. It supports Optical Out (16/48Khz only though) and Dolby Headphone 7.1 with DH1, 2 and 3. It also has the capability to appear as a 7.1 Speaker Setup under Playback Devices in Windows as any product that sells virtual surround sound should. The Creative E1/3/5 don't support this when a cheap Xonar U3 does is just awful. An absolute embarassment that their headphone DAC/Amp products do not support such basic functionality as 7.1 virtual surround sound.
  

  
 Also Creative still don't specify important information such as Output Impedance for the Creative E1 and E3. At least they now specify the output impedance of the E5 is 2.2Ω.
  
 Has there also been any progress on selling the Creative SBX Pro Studio 7.1 Virtual Surround Sound purely as software like Razer Virtual Surround Sound?


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> I got a Xonar U3 for £10 used today. It supports Optical Out (16/48Khz only though) and Dolby Headphone 7.1 with DH1, 2 and 3. It also has the capability to appear as a 7.1 Speaker Setup under Playback Devices in Windows as any product that sells virtual surround sound should. The Creative E1/3/5 don't support this when a cheap Xonar U3 does is just awful. An absolute embarassment that their headphone DAC/Amp products do not support such basic functionality as 7.1 virtual surround sound.


 
   
 I have seen 1k+ DAC+amp that doesn't support Dolby Headphone or 7.1 surround sound as well. Shame on them too!
  
  
 Quote:


ausername501 said:


> Also Creative still don't specify important information such as Output Impedance for the Creative E1 and E3. At least they now specify the output impedance of the E5 is 2.2Ω.


 
  
 ...because Creative has transitionally never have that many customer that focus much on output impedance, same for most PC soundcard manufacturer. The reason for E5's output impedance being listed is exactly because we at Head-fi asked them to, after E1 and E3 release. It is, for the least, a progress. In fact, I do believe Creative was originally planning to have much higher output impedance on E5 as recommended by the chip manufacturer, but revised it before release because they have heard the feedback on Head-fi.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS



Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> I have seen 1k+ DAC+amp that doesn't support Dolby Headphone or 7.1 surround sound as well. Shame on them too!
> 
> ...because Creative has transitionally never have that many customer that focus much on output impedance, same for most PC soundcard manufacturer. The reason for E5's output impedance being listed is exactly because we at Head-fi asked them to, after E1 and E3 release. It is, for the least, a progress. In fact, I do believe Creative was originally planning to have much higher output impedance on E5 as recommended by the chip manufacturer, but revised it before release because they have heard the feedback on Head-fi.


 
  


  
 Creative has had virtual surround sound for more than a decade and it was a staple of them being a brand that marketed to people who play video games. Not including it in your Headphone DAC/Amp line-up is simply a disaster.
  
 Any brand that advertises to audiophiles but doesn't list output impedance needs to do better. That is critical information for people using balanced armature drivers. It's not hard to measure either.
  
 If Creative was intending to release a higher output impedance E5 then it would confirm that they don't have a clue. The output impedance on their soundcards is already way too high.


----------



## KritiKal

ausername501 said:


> ...Not including it in your Headphone DAC/Amp line-up is simply a disaster...




Well that's going a bit too far IMO. It's still a well selling DAC, that performs well for the price, most are happy with it and it has received great reviews. It's a success IMO, and I'm sure it's a success in the eyes of Creative too.

Having said that, I would have loved 7.1ch virtualizer and would have made use of it, but it never came in to consideration when making my purchase.


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> Creative has had virtual surround sound for more than a decade and it was a staple of them being a brand that marketed to people who play video games. Not including it in your Headphone DAC/Amp line-up is simply a disaster.
> 
> Any brand that advertises to audiophiles but doesn't list output impedance needs to do better. That is critical information for people using balanced armature drivers. It's not hard to measure either.
> 
> If Creative was intending to release a higher output impedance E5 then it would confirm that they don't have a clue. The output impedance on their soundcards is already way too high.


 
  
 I don't disagree with you. But the E series is really their first foray into the portable headphone user oriented market that isn't entirely about the gaming world. So the way I see it, they do make a few mistakes on the way, but not something other companies haven't made before. The important bit is that Creative is listening and willing to make change to its products on the fly to better suit what the user wants. Now if we were to look at, say Sony - it has similar portable DAC/amp products (PHA series) as well, and in fact, for quite a few more years and currently in its third generation.  Output impedance is never officially listed for any of them either, even for the latest gen (*not to mention the eailer one has pretty high output impedance too). They too have virtual surround sound products decades ago but never implement any into the PHA series, and this is one of the largest gaming company in the world. You would have thought that maybe someone from Sony would realize that perhaps some of their PHA user are also their gamer as well, but I guess not.
  
 While criticism has its place, I think constructive criticism is even better, especially to someone who are willing to listen. We should also give them the time to make change of course - if it is for the better, then the user benefit as well. If it is not for the better, at least we have given them the chance and we don't have anything to lose anyway. The current E series is far from perfect, and even E5, as I reckon, still lacks a few things to really match up with the best of the competition. But what I am seeing is not just E5 and certainly not just now. Creative has the capability to do things right and they have, so far, shown to be willing to do things right. What they need, I think, is for us to tell them exactly what we want. So there is no need to disregard them entirely just yet, I think. It is just as much a learning process for them as it is for any newbie into the headphone world - and from the look of it, they are certainly still learning their way around the headphone world.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS



Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> I don't disagree with you. But the E series is really their first foray into the portable headphone user oriented market that isn't entirely about the gaming world. So the way I see it, they do make a few mistakes on the way, but not something other companies haven't made before. The important bit is that Creative is listening and willing to make change to its products on the fly to better suit what the user wants. Now if we were to look at, say Sony - it has similar portable DAC/amp products (PHA series) as well, and in fact, for quite a few more years and currently in its third generation.  Output impedance is never officially listed for any of them either, even for the latest gen (*not to mention the eailer one has pretty high output impedance too). They too have virtual surround sound products decades ago but never implement any into the PHA series, and this is one of the largest gaming company in the world. You would have thought that maybe someone from Sony would realize that perhaps some of their PHA user are also their gamer as well, but I guess not.
> 
> While criticism has its place, I think constructive criticism is even better, especially to someone who are willing to listen. We should also give them the time to make change of course - if it is for the better, then the user benefit as well. If it is not for the better, at least we have given them the chance and we don't have anything to lose anyway. The current E series is far from perfect, and even E5, as I reckon, still lacks a few things to really match up with the best of the competition. But what I am seeing is not just E5 and certainly not just now. Creative has the capability to do things right and they have, so far, shown to be willing to do things right. What they need, I think, is for us to tell them exactly what we want. So there is no need to disregard them entirely just yet, I think. It is just as much a learning process for them as it is for any newbie into the headphone world - and from the look of it, they are certainly still learning their way around the headphone world.





 
  
 I can't help but think you are arguing for the sake of arguing even though you agree with me. You're just making excuses but this isn't their first time making audio products. *They've been making them for years*.
  
 The E3 is awful and suggests no clear idea of what they actually wanted it to be. The desire for it to be powerful and power two headphones at once ended up killing its use with IEMs. It doesn't even support Virtual Surround Sound which is a key feature of Creative that Fiio can't offer. At the moment it seems the Noble BTS is going to be a far better product that does what the E3 should have done well.
  
 Do you really think Creative is willing to make changes though. Their software has been notorious for being buggy and terrible for years. X-Fi MB3 is a buggy mess when it could have been something great. Their own forums are littered with spam and derelict. Nothing about Creative has given me the impression that they have passion to make something and do it well. It's all half-baked ideas and poor execution. They've got so many advantages over Fiio but they just haven't executed them well.
  
 If Creative actually listens and implements changes then that would be great but their history hasn't given me much hope. At least they actually have a presence on Head Fi but that doesn't mean much unless that feedback makes it back to the engineers. Creative, unlike Fiio, seem to have one foot in average consumer audio and one foot in audiophile audio which is how you end up with ideas like being able to power two headphones at once even though nobody here really wants that. When you are torn in different directions you usually end up with a product that simply isn't as good for enthusiasts.
  
 They should really stop using digital volume control as well. I couldn't go above 5% in Windows with IEMs and the Creative E3 due to how loud they got.
   





> They too have virtual surround sound products decades ago but never implement any into the PHA series, and this is one of the largest gaming company in the world.


 
  
 Sony has separate divisions that don't really work together and are pretty much their own entities. It's not surprising that their DACs do not have VSS. They don't seem to have any presence on audiophile forums but they might just stick to Japanese ones.


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> I can't help but think you are arguing for the sake of arguing even though you agree with me. You're just making excuses but this isn't their first time making audio products. *They've been making them for years*.


 
  
 ...and I too think there are too many complaints in thread just for the sake of complaining, but to each of his/her own, I guess. I'll only point out that complaining about not getting things that are not promised in the first place doesn't make any sense to me. That's all.
  
 There are definitely cons in the E series, as you have pointed out, and I have pointed out some of them in the past as well. If Creative as a company really doesn't inspire any confidence for you, then I think it is best to avoid it all together.My first Creative was decades ago and I have seen the company's rise and fall. To be honest, I never thought they will ever make a comeback because they are always slow to change and even fail to change sometime. The E series, to me at least, show that not all hope is lost. So instead of hitting them with a big stick, my prefer way is to pat them on the back and tell them to do better next time. You might not agree or believe in this, but I have seen some positive change coming out of it. E5 is the best example so far, and I am hoping for more.
  
 p/s: There are actually Sony reps in the forum btw.


----------



## Kodhifi

virtual surround sound what? Unless I missed something, the E5 does NOT have surround sound. It has an effect it can apply but that effect is based on a stereo signal. Contrast this with something like the Plantronics gamecon which accepts a 5.1 or 7.1 signal from the windows audio system, runs it through Dolby headphone, and outputs it as HRTF stereo. The E5 is only utilized as a stereo device by the operating system, meaning there is no way to send it surround information to encode. What it's doing is taking a stereo signal and doing Left minus Right type of Dolby Surround (the old kind that wasn't digital) to fake it.
  
 The difference is large. Actual 5.1 input mixed with a HRTF model results in sounds that are very much like what you'd get with a surround system. If somebody is behind you in a game, or a helicopter flies overhead, you hear the sound behind you or overhead.
  
 With what the E5 is doing this wouldn't be the case. Instead it's taking a stereo image that has no surround information and trying to make it sound like surroundn, so an enemy behind you would sound the same as an enemy in front of you, the surround layer has no link to depth information in the audio signal.
  
 You actually configure the windows sound device as a 5.1 or 7.1 speaker system with the Plantronics setup, but the E5 is still only detected as stereo, headphone, or 2.1.


----------



## KritiKal

kodhifi said:


> virtual surround sound what? Unless I missed something, the E5 does NOT have surround sound. It has an effect it can apply but that effect is based on a stereo signal. Contrast this with something like the Plantronics gamecon which accepts a 5.1 or 7.1 signal from the windows audio system, runs it through Dolby headphone, and outputs it as HRTF stereo. The E5 is only utilized as a stereo device by the operating system, meaning there is no way to send it surround information to encode. What it's doing is taking a stereo signal and doing Left minus Right type of Dolby Surround (the old kind that wasn't digital) to fake it.
> 
> The difference is large. Actual 5.1 input mixed with a HRTF model results in sounds that are very much like what you'd get with a surround system. If somebody is behind you in a game, or a helicopter flies overhead, you hear the sound behind you or overhead.
> 
> ...




Yep, and it's been the main topic for the past 30 pages, the same thing again and again.


----------



## Sam21

How Can I pair the Sound Blaster EVO ZxR with the E5 wirelessly ? which scenario below works ?
  
  
 PS4/XBone Optical out --> E5 Optical in --> SBX effects --> E5 DAC -->(Wirelessly) ZxR
  
 PS4/XBone Optical out --> E5 Optical in --> SBX effects --> (Wirelessly) ZxR DAC
  
 PS4/XBone Optical out --> E5 Optical in --> (Wirelessly) ZxR
  
 Does the ZxR have its own integrated DAC ?
  
 How can I use it with E5 to be able to game wirelessly on consoles and of course the PC ?


----------



## ClieOS

sam21 said:


> How Can I pair the Sound Blaster EVO ZxR with the E5 wirelessly ? which scenario below works ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You can't, as they are both designed as receiver and none of them is transmitter.


----------



## zzffnn

Can an owner kindly tell me E5's weight? I am guessing it is lighter than 200 gram? Also does its plastic case heat up less than a typical portable amp (say Fiio E12 or E18), when using AptX mode (without USB/charging connection)? Thank you so much.


----------



## Kodhifi

It's about the same weight as my Galaxy S4. The finish looks like brushed aluminum not plastic. The bottom is a soft plasticized rubber so it won't scuff or scratch your phone. It can get a little warm when you're playing loudly but not too hot. It's larger than a Fiio E17, wider and about twice as thick. It's about the thickness and size of a pack of cigarettes but slightly wider because of the < and > sides. I leave it plugged into USB nearly all the time and it doesn't really get hot. Heat depends more upon how loud you're playing your cans. It gets much warmer when driving 2 sets of phones at once.


----------



## zzffnn

^ Thank you very much Kodhifi. Since S4 weights 130 grams (4.59 oz), I take that E5 also weights bout 130 grams. I read somewhere that E5 is mostly hard plastic, which I would like actually for a portable amp (as it would be light). I could be wrong.

I was asking about heat production, because I often wear thin board shorts when I take along a portable amp in my pocket. An overtly warm amp might be uncomfortable to wear in our mostlly hot weather.


----------



## Kodhifi

As far as amps go it's not too warm. My Galazy gets hotter than that browsing the web. If you get a case of hot thighs from any electronics you can easily resolve that with a little stick on foam. For instance you could use a stick on foam sheet, cut to size, to cover the top of the E5 and that should prevent any unwanted heat regardless of how warm the amp gets.


----------



## ClieOS

165g, to be precise.


----------



## Mkilci

Hello all. Totally Audio Noob here. Got an E5, using on a MAC and Iphone 6 and MBPR with Senn HD650 and Audio Technica M50X.
  
 I am looking for a desktop amp. How does this compare to a Objective 2 AMp/DAC combo? I really like that unit.
  
 How does that compare to the E5? Should I consider replacing the E5 with the JDS O2/ODAC Combo?
  
 Since I have no way to test, I do not know if the E5 is the way to go. (If I need the portability, I can always do the CD5 Amp/Dac)?
  
 So confusing.....
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Sam21

If you want a portable Swiss army knife type of DAC/AMP then get the E5, not that the E5 lacks in sound quality or power, the DAC chip used in E5 is superior to the chip used in ODAC. The O2 though I guess has more power than the E5 and has lower distortion [Creative has to specify the power ratings for E5].


----------



## music joe

I'm new too. 

Same stuff, E5 / HD 650 / AT M50x. When my HD 650 was shipping, O2 was next but confusing on builds and price spreads, then I grabbed a deal on E5. Little later some portable headphones. I have to ask, do you feel you're missing something from the combo?

Both those headphones w/ E5 scratch my various music, volume and mobility itches. The EQ software solves final tweak-ability of files vs cloud libraries and freerange streamed content.

I too wonder is the O2 same, slightly or far better. Which seller or model on A'zon is the one?


----------



## Sam21

music joe said:


> I'm new too.
> 
> Same stuff, E5 / HD 650 / AT M50x. When my HD 650 was shipping, O2 was next but confusing on builds and price spreads, then I grabbed a deal on E5. Little later some portable headphones. I have to ask, do you feel you're missing something from the combo?
> 
> ...


 
 the differences between the O2 and E5 are negligible aside from Power, O2 I think has the stronger amp, As i said above, Creative has to relase the power ratings for their E5.


----------



## music joe

Yes, thank you. 

Maybe Creative could give more details on that X7 rig too. No snark at all intended. More power supply and capability maybe a next or additional unit step.


----------



## Kodhifi

I did see an amp figure somewhere, I think it was 650mw into 32ohms (could have been 16ohm). My subjective experience is with both the HD650 and HE400, that 1/2 volume is about my limit for most source material. It can get uncomfortably loud without breaking up or distorting. It's definitely strong enough to drive everything in my arsenal.
  
 For 300+ ohm cans it sounds about as loud as my Fiio E9 which has up to 1 watt of power. It's even as loud or louder than my Lyr 2 which is almost 6 watts at 32ohm but how 'loud' a signal is does not mean it's powerful. It's more a measure of how hot the preamp is going into the amplifier.
  
 I'd say the E5 is more than powerful enough for most headphones, most situations. The $500 Lyr2 was a slight upgrade in power, moderate upgrade in dynamics and sound. If that gives you an idea of where I'm coming from. Short of shelling out several hundred on a dedicated amp I don't think you're going to get much better.
  
 The only thing I really didn't like about the E5 is that the digital mixer is always on, even in direct mode. Which makes it impossible to really drive the amp all the way, because the pre-amp digital mixer is always saving headroom for the bluetooth output, even when you're not using it.
  
 For instance, you listen to something in Itunes with volume just short of clipping, now stream bluetooth from your phone at the same time, it plays both songs, but still doesn't clip, that means the digital preamp can't be driven to 0db by a single source, which makes sense if your goal is to mix multiple audio signals together before going to the DAC, but sometimes you want DIRECT mode, and you never get that with the E5 even when you enable it in software.


----------



## moophus

I have an odac+o2 as well as the e5 and use my HD600 on both.
 Can't hear a difference between the two honestly. It's more about convenience with the e5 really (multiple inputs at once, PC + Phone)
  
 I take my e5 back and forth from the office and the other day I left it at home and my o2 ran out of batteries (don't have it on AC) so I was forced to use my onboard realtek.
 It was horrendous.


----------



## Tobias89

If strictly for music listening, the creative E5 will be a good buy in its price range for for movies and games, as the signal from PC to E5 is stereo it isn't really good although it may be slightly better than the average portable DAC we use for music only?


----------



## KritiKal

I have to say that the random volume increases are really giving me the s#!+s! I can tolerate the sudden reductions in volume, but the increases are both annoying and painful. It's happened to me 3 times now, but the most recent-5 minutes ago-was the worst! I was listening at my personal max volume level, which is about 40% of the volume in low gain (with ~60 Ohm IEM's) and it shot up to max in about second. I pulled my headphones out immediately, as I wasn't certain that turning it down would reduce the volume and I also wanted to check how loud it went.

I'm not sure what's causing it exactly, whether it's hardware, software or the driver (and perhaps somebody can chime in with the answer) but something needs to be done to stop it!


----------



## Kodhifi

I've had several quirks with the ASIO driver being dead silent, the windows audio service going bit reduction/bad cellphone mode and have to reboot or replug, but haven't had any problems with the volume. It uses the windows volume control to control the internal mixer on the E5. IE turning the windows volume up, seems to send a remote command to the E5 to turn it's volume up, rather than actually changing the windows output. This is why the volume control still works even in WASPI mode. Is it possible you have something turning the volume up on your PC?
  
 The only thing remotely like that I"ve found is that the windows "volume" only applies while it's in USB mode, if I power my system down or unplug the E5 while listening to bluetooth, the volume may suddenly revert back to the non PC setting which may be higher or lower. Similarly if I had the windows volume very low, and I'm listening to bluetooth and then plug it into USB, the volume suddenly drops.


----------



## KritiKal

kodhifi said:


> I've had several quirks with the ASIO driver being dead silent, the windows audio service going bit reduction/bad cellphone mode and have to reboot or replug, but haven't had any problems with the volume. It uses the windows volume control to control the internal mixer on the E5. IE turning the windows volume up, seems to send a remote command to the E5 to turn it's volume up, rather than actually changing the windows output. This is why the volume control still works even in WASPI mode. Is it possible you have something turning the volume up on your PC?
> 
> The only thing remotely like that I"ve found is that the windows "volume" only applies while it's in USB mode, if I power my system down or unplug the E5 while listening to bluetooth, the volume may suddenly revert back to the non PC setting which may be higher or lower. Similarly if I had the windows volume very low, and I'm listening to bluetooth and then plug it into USB, the volume suddenly drops.




I actually use mine exclusively with Android connected via Bluetooth 95% of the time. In this setup, the Android mixer volume is independent of the E5's volume. It happens completely out of the blue, the last time I was sitting on the couch, with both my phone and the E5 sitting next to each other on a coffee table, not being directly used.
The volume that is changing is the E5's volume and as this appears to be independent of Android's mixer, it's either the software (app) or the device itself.

I've noticed the volume change between USB and Bluetooth too and I think this is intentional (i.e. different profiles for different connections) and makes sense. I'm not sure if you use any of the SBX settings, but any saved presets for the equalizer disappear when changing from USB to Bluetooth, and vice versa.


----------



## Kodhifi

Weird. I use the bluetooth about 6 hours a night while I sleep. I switch my HD650's over from the Lyr to direct E5 so I don't wear my tubes out, then I stream from my Galaxy S4 all night while I sleep. It keeps strange sounds, or dead silence from waking me up. If the volume were to suddenly change it would wake me up. I'm suspecting maybe the rotary encoder on your E5 might be failing and glitching and sending a new position without you touching it.


----------



## ClieOS

Great news! Creative has updated E5's firmware and now it supports host mode, so no more charging when connectted to Android smartphone. You can find the new firmware on Creative support page.


----------



## ClieOS

BTW, for all of you gamer out there, scout mode is finally supported as well.


----------



## weissglut

clieos said:


> Great news! Creative has updated E5's firmware and now it supports host mode, so no more charging when connectted to Android smartphone. You can find the new firmware on Creative support page.


 
 I cannot find a firmware package there. Where is it?


----------



## moophus

clieos said:


> BTW, for all of you gamer out there, scout mode is finally supported as well.


 
  
  


clieos said:


> Great news! Creative has updated E5's firmware and now it supports host mode, so no more charging when connectted to Android smartphone. You can find the new firmware on Creative support page.


 
  
  
 wow. brownie points to Creative! I'd say it's a massive move on their part for a huge corporation. I was just assuming there weren't going to be updates and to just live with the quirks.  I'm glad I'm wrong!


----------



## Eric Koh

I suspect it has only been release only for Android, other platforms (hopefully) soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ---
 Release date : 13 May 15
 File Name : Central_1.05.20.apk
  This download contains the Sound Blaster Central application for Android. For more details, read the rest of this web release note.

_What's New:_

Added Scout Mode support
Support mixer control and external mic for mic monitoring
Bug fixes
 ---


----------



## HotIce

So it's not an E5 FW upgrade? Is that a host SW upgrade only?


----------



## Eric Koh

Yep - installed on android device connecting to E5.


----------



## ClieOS

weissglut said:


> I cannot find a firmware package there. Where is it?


 
 I was told there will be a 'firmware' update, though may be they are referring to the Android driver update (or may be the firmware update is built into the Android driver?). You can find the new driver on support.creative.com or Play Store.


----------



## KritiKal

Guessing the firmware is still on its way. I downloaded the update for the app and it appears to be no different thus far and didn't update the firmware via the app. It still charges, and there's no scout mode (yet visible). I'm guessing these features will be enabled with the firmware update.


----------



## Kodhifi

Why would they enable scout mode on a mobile phone platform?


----------



## Sam L

clieos said:


> Great news! Creative has updated E5's firmware and now it supports host mode, so no more charging when connectted to Android smartphone. You can find the new firmware on Creative support page.


 
 NOOOOO!!!!!!!
  
 I returned my E5 and picked up a different portable dac/amp only because of this android constantly charging issue.  hmmm.  and they just started selling the E5 at my local Fry's, where I'll be going to pick up a keyboard later today....   need.... willpower.....  must... resist.....


----------



## KritiKal

kodhifi said:


> Why would they enable scout mode on a mobile phone platform?




I was thinking the same thing, there must be a reason though! Looking at the Soundblaster app on Google Play, it shows in the screenshots, so it will be, as strange as it is.


----------



## KritiKal

Firmware Installation Package for Windows is now available from the Creative E5 support web page: http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=1084&subCatName=E-Series&prodID=22019&prodName=Sound+Blaster+E5&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_22019,VARSET=CategoryID:1


----------



## ClieOS

Got further explanation - the no-charging OTG is enabled via the microUSB port, not the USB-A female port. Needless to say you will need the right OTG cable (micro to micro) to work with Android.


----------



## KritiKal

clieos said:


> Got further explanation - the no-charging OTG is enabled via the microUSB port, not the USB-A female port. Needless to say you will need the right OTG cable (micro to micro) to work with Android.




It's a slight shame (mostly because I don't have a micro to micro cable on hand), but I imagine they had no other conceivable method to achieve it with the USB A port. Have to give them kudos for listening to owners and finding a workaround. Micro to micro cables seem easy to obtain too.


----------



## JakiChan

If it could handle Dolby Headphone it would start to give Astro a run for their money.


----------



## Sam21

jakichan said:


> If it could handle Dolby Headphone it would start to give Astro a run for their money.


 
  
 I think the SBX surround feels more natural than DH. Moreover, The Mixamp has a terrible DAC/Amp, My Creative play! easily beats it and it is only 20 bucks...
  
  
 KUDOS to Creative for this Swiss army knife, I would be the first person in line to buy E7, if creative decided to make it ...


----------



## Kodhifi

sam21 said:


> I think the SBX surround feels more natural than DH. Moreover, The Mixamp has a terrible DAC/Amp, My Creative play! easily beats it and it is only 20 bucks...
> 
> 
> KUDOS to Creative for this Swiss army knife, I would be the first person in line to buy E7, if creative decided to make it ...


 

 Sam21 that's your opinion but I don't possibly see how SBX could be better than Dolby Headphone. SBX applies a reverb effect to the entire signal and does not provide any directional cues or increase the soundstage in any way. Dolby Headphone takes a multi channel input signal, runs HRTF algorithms on it and faithfully recreates a surround environment with only 2 speakers. They aren't even in the same class of processing, let alone quality.
  
 Soundblaster have done HRTF type processing on other products like the X-Fi but what is on the E5 is an effect not a virtual surround. I would have been happy if they had just done some LR mixing to more faithfully recreate the sound stage of a 2 speaker setup, where they feed some of the left signal into the right and the reverse but it doesn't even have that.


----------



## zzffnn

Gents,
E5 can also work as microphone preamp and output amplified mic signal to line out, correct? Thank you!


----------



## Kodhifi

zzffnn said:


> Gents,
> E5 can also work as microphone preamp and output amplified mic signal to line out, correct? Thank you!


 

 It will work with dynamic microphones via 1/8" and shares the jack with line in and optical line in. Selection is done in the software between the 3 inputs sharing the same jack. You can enable monitoring of the mic signal which would send it out of the line output. You will need to use the android app or windows app to configure it for that but it should remember the settings once it's set. It also has 3 built in microphones and will record stereo in portrait or landscape mode thanks to a built in tilt sensor.


----------



## zzffnn

Thank you very much Kodhifi. I have read about E5's spec and am aware of the jack sizes/inputs/outputs.

Are you sure E5 needs an app to remember/configure mic pre to line out (without computer or smartphone will E5 work that way)? Since I would use that only one input jack and only one line out jack together (won't use hp out at the same time with mic pre and line out), and E5 has its own processor, I would guess the "configuration" is done automatically by E5 alone (w/o phone or computer) when plugs are in? Thanks again.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> Great news! Creative has updated E5's firmware and now it supports host mode, so no more charging when connectted to Android smartphone. You can find the new firmware on Creative support page.


 
  
 Great! This is an important update! Thanks!


----------



## moophus

I think Kodhifi meant you would need a device to set it up once. (inputs, levels, etc) and after that, it just keeps that setting every time it is powered up.
 You can even set up a profile like "Preamp" in the configuration so you can quickly choose from multiple setups quickly
  


zzffnn said:


> Thank you very much Kodhifi. I have read about E5's spec and am aware of the jack sizes/inputs/outputs.
> 
> Are you sure E5 needs an app to remember/configure mic pre to line out (without computer or smartphone will E5 work that way)? Since I would use that only one input jack and only one line out jack together (won't use hp out at the same time with mic pre and line out), and E5 has its own processor, I would guess the "configuration" is done automatically by E5 alone (w/o phone or computer) when plugs are in? Thanks again.


----------



## moophus

I'm still curious to know what the microphone profiles are.
 Creative?


----------



## zzffnn

Thanks. I knew that was what Kodhifi meant. I was wondering if E5 can auto detect / function as mic pre by deafult without user configuration using computer/smartphone. I actually plan to use E5 as a dumb pocket device mostly (so less configuration the better) - except that I would use AptX and occationally mic pre to line out.


----------



## Kodhifi

zzffnn said:


> Thank you very much Kodhifi. I have read about E5's spec and am aware of the jack sizes/inputs/outputs.
> 
> Are you sure E5 needs an app to remember/configure mic pre to line out (without computer or smartphone will E5 work that way)? Since I would use that only one input jack and only one line out jack together (won't use hp out at the same time with mic pre and line out), and E5 has its own processor, I would guess the "configuration" is done automatically by E5 alone (w/o phone or computer) when plugs are in? Thanks again.


 

 I can confirm 100% that out of the box the E5 will not pass microphone to line out. If it did that there would be lots of feedback and any sound around the listener would make it to their feed, which is usually undesirable. It must specifically be told in the mixer settings to monitor Microphone. Otherwise the Mic signal is only used when recording over USB or Blu-tooth, never in the headphone or line out.
  
 The E5 is a miniature computer of sorts and it does store configuration on board. It requires a pc or phone in order to set it up but once set up, it should retain those settings even when not plugged in. I'm getting the impression that you want to use the E5 as a microphone pre-amp to drive a PA or something and yes it could be used for that by setting the software to 'monitor' the mic in but it's obviously not going to do as good a job at this as a dedicated amp. If that's all you need, you may have better luck getting one of the inexpensive Xenyx pre-amp Behringer USB mixers which are as low as $50 for 2 input to USB with XLR, phantom power, or TRS.


----------



## zzffnn

Thank you very much for your kind comments Kodhifi. Yes, occasionally, I would like to use E5 as mic pre to PA. But its main use for me would be AptX headphone amp. So E5 is what I want (already have another mic pre mixer, but would like to take less portably if possible).


----------



## rochm

hi,
i update my SB E5 DAC to  firmware 150551 and use it with usb host mode with my iphone 5s. it said it support 24-bit/96kHz playback mode for iOS devices
  
  
_What's New:_

_Support mixer control in standalone/mobile mode_
_Support 24-bit/96kHz playback mode for iOS devices_
_Added Scout Mode support (Double-press SBX Button)_
_Support disable/enable charging through micro-USB port (Double-press Power button)_
_S/PDIF-out will be muted when any of the headphone jacks is inserted_
  
i use, FLAC Player for iPhone,and  the Audio Hardware info of  this app show me 48000Hz on hardware info playback Does anyone playback at 96Hz on ios device with  SB E5 Dac ?


----------



## music joe

Finally it's portable [enough]. So nice having SBX/EQ and profile save files at the tablet instead of handing off to a laptop or desktop. 

Next a 'micro to micro usb and see how that goes.


----------



## Tennessee

Guys what should I buy SQ-wise - this SB or fiio e18? Will go only with usb-otg android.


----------



## howdy

tennessee said:


> Guys what should I buy SQ-wise - this SB or fiio e18? Will go only with usb-otg android.



I say this or the Oppo HA2!


----------



## zzffnn

tennessee said:


> Guys what should I buy SQ-wise - this SB or fiio e18? Will go only with usb-otg android.




Creatuve E5 is dimensionally thicker than Fiio E18 (with a phone attached via USB, the stack may be too thick to be truly portable). 

E5 also seem to have more driving power than Fiio. Your ATH-M50 or Focal Classic Spirit does not need much amp power though - most portable amps can drive them more than sufficiently. Other owners can comment on subjective sound quality.


----------



## Kodhifi

zzffnn said:


> Creatuve E5 is dimensionally thicker than Fiio E18 (with a phone attached via USB, the stack may be too thick to be truly portable).
> 
> E5 also seem to have more driving power than Fiio. Your ATH-M50 or Focal Classic Spirit does not need much amp power though - most portable amps can drive them more than sufficiently. Other owners can comment on subjective sound quality.


 

 I actually posted in the DAC forum with some recorded FLAC of the E5 head to head with a Musicstreamer ii plus and a Schiit Modi 2 uber. I recorded the analog output into a professional recording interface and exported as 24/44.1 FLAC.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/766815/comparison-flac-recordings-of-modi-2-uber-and-musicstreamer-ii-plus#post_11610145


----------



## rochm

Update: today Creative push an update of the app "sound blaster central "to enable the 96000 playback with E5, now no issues... On IOS


----------



## HotIce

Was there a problem for 96KHz sample rate? I use 96K/24 from my Linux box, and never had issues.


----------



## ClieOS

hotice said:


> Was there a problem for 96KHz sample rate? I use 96K/24 from my Linux box, and never had issues.


 
  
 Not a problem per se, just that it was limited to 24/48 on iOS and 24/48 on Android until recent firmware update.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey Kodhifi - Just wanted to clarify for you.

 SBX in HEADPHONE mode is indeed using dynamic HRTFs. It's definitely not just applying a reverb signal. In fact our upmixer goes to 9.2 channels and applies HRTFs using that channel information versus the standard 7.1 of the other guys. This is processed in real-time and applied dynamically and accurately. The extra upmixer channels typically gives us a much better head to head result in sound placement once it's mixed back down to the stereo signal with HRTFs applied.
  
 SBX in STEREO mode is not using HRTFs. 
  
 So if you want accurate and dynamic surround virtualization on headphones, make sure to set your E5 (or X7) to HEADPHONE mode and this will do the trick.


----------



## rochm

Not a problem to playback flac at 32bit/384khz but hardware iPhone 5s limit to send to the DAC was 24/48 and now with the updated firmware is 24/96. On my pc Windows it was at 24/192 limited by DAC with foobar2000. More than 24/96 I didn't ear or having an impression of a better sound. What I told is flac player have a information of the hardware connected to iPhone and display the device and the sampling rate used by. My issues was it displays 48khz before the app update. So it appears telling right information after all...  enjoy


----------



## Kodhifi

Quote:


digitalronyn said:


> Hey Kodhifi - Just wanted to clarify for you.
> 
> SBX in HEADPHONE mode is indeed using dynamic HRTFs. It's definitely not just applying a reverb signal. In fact our upmixer goes to 9.2 channels and applies HRTFs using that channel information versus the standard 7.1 of the other guys. This is processed in real-time and applied dynamically and accurately. The extra upmixer channels typically gives us a much better head to head result in sound placement once it's mixed back down to the stereo signal with HRTFs applied.
> 
> ...


  

  


 I appreciate an inside opinion, but since the WDM driver is only sending you 2 channel audio, you can upscale it to 1000 channels, and it won't make a lick of difference, the surround information isn't there, so there is nothing for HRTF to mix. It's applying a reverb effect to a 2 channel source, this is not surround no matter how you try to argue otherwise.
  
 I can appreciate you have a company line to tote, but if you listened to even a mediocre dolby headphone setup like the Plantronics Gamecon, where you configure windows to use it as a 5.1 or 7.1 device, and you get true multi directional front rear and side HRTF encoding, the sound is superior to the 5's 'effect'.
  
 You can see in the screenshots below that windows only detects the E5 as a 2 channel audio source. Stereo in, stereo out, no HRTF. HRTF for simulated surround requires the windows driver model to supply surround information. For comparison I included a screenshot of my vanilla realtek on board audio, which windows detects as a surround device.
  
 If windows detected the E5 as more than just stereo, I might believe what you're saying. You can't create directional audio from a 2 channel source, that's not how it works. You can create a 2 channel output, from a 4, 5.1, or 7.1 input, apply HRTF to it and encode it as dolby headphone and it tricks the ears with directional cues and sounds like real surround. The E5 doesn't do this, it applies a reverb effect to a 2 channel source.


----------



## Sam21

"the surround information isn't there, so there is nothing for HRTF to mix."
  
 when a game outputs 2 channels or 8 channels , no matter how many channels it outputs, it always outputs the same information. when it outputs 2 channels everything is crammed into 2 channels, when it outputs 8 channels , the game software separates the information and outputs them in 8 channels. That is my understanding. I could be wrong but I have several external soundcards from Asus and creative that only accept two input channels.


----------



## Kodhifi

sam21 said:


> "the surround information isn't there, so there is nothing for HRTF to mix."
> 
> when a game outputs 2 channels or 8 channels , no matter how many channels it outputs, it always outputs the same information. when it outputs 2 channels everything is crammed into 2 channels, when it outputs 8 channels , the game software separates the information and outputs them in 8 channels. That is my understanding. I could be wrong but I have several external soundcards from Asus and creative that only accept two input channels.


 
  
 For a HRTF based solution to create a convincing directional surround image, it needs input from more than 2 channels. The windows driver model or WDM, can send audio to a driver, encoder, or DAC as 2 channel, 4 channel, 5.1 channel, 7.1 channel, etc. The HRTF encoder then takes the directional information from the multiple channels, figures out how to use HRTF trickery to fool the ears, and re-encodes the signal as a 2 channel output with directional cues included. What your ears hear is a very convincing surround image where objects can be both in front of and behind you. If an enemy sneaks up behind you in a game to stab you in the back, they sound like they are coming from behind, not from the front.
  
 The game isn't really outputting any channels of sound, it connects to the WDM driver model in windows, and the WDM renders the sound, and directs the WDM stream to the audio driver, which then takes care of the messy business of connecting it to hardware and making actual audio. The WDM framework includes surround information with the directx libraries so any directx game automatically sends positional information, but in order for an audio driver like soundblasters driver, or plantronics driver etc to make sense of it, the WDM model must detect it as multi channel, and send it a multi channel audio stream.
  
 With the E5, windows and the WDM model detect it as only 2 channels. The driver ignores surround information from the game because the WDM model is only sending the audio driver 2 channel stereo. Since the E5 only receives a stereo stream, even if it had a HRTF surround encoder, there is no surround information to encode, only stereo, so it is impossible to have a surround output.
  
 Now there are some games which have dolby headphone built into them, including some DVD and bluray software. Those are outputting directional surround, but it's doing the HRTF encoding in the software before it ever hits the WDM model or the audio driver. IE the software is doing the surround, not the end device and any sound device would output the signal including on board audio, even bluetooth.
  
 I'm telling you as clearly as I can, if windows doesn't detect the device as multi channel, it won't send multi channel, if it does't send multichannel, there is no surround information, if there is no surround information, you can't encode surround.


----------



## Sam21

"I'm telling you as clearly as I can, if windows doesn't detect the device as multi channel, it won't send multi channel, if it does't send multichannel, there is no surround information, if there is no surround information, you can't encode surround."
  
 Newer algorithms don't need multi channels to create virtual surround. By your thinking, A game that can output 2 channels or 5.1 channels, adds extra information to the output channels when one switches from 2 to 5.1 and cuts down information when switching from 5.1 to 2. That is absurd. 
  
 So, conclusion is that whether a game outputs 2 channels or 5.1 channels, it always outputs the same information, newer algorithms make use of this fact. they take two channels from windows and apply the algorithm. and then you have virtual surround.


----------



## arcwindz

sam21 said:


> "I'm telling you as clearly as I can, if windows doesn't detect the device as multi channel, it won't send multi channel, if it does't send multichannel, there is no surround information, if there is no surround information, you can't encode surround."
> 
> Newer algorithms don't need multi channels to create virtual surround. By your thinking, A game that can output 2 channels or 5.1 channels, adds extra information to the output channels when one switches from 2 to 5.1 and cuts down information when switching from 5.1 to 2. That is absurd.
> 
> So, conclusion is that whether a game outputs 2 channels or 5.1 channels, it always outputs the same information, newer algorithms make use of this fact. they take two channels from windows and apply the algorithm. and then you have virtual surround.




Dude, use quote lol

And no, i don't think you are right. I sure don't know how the game sound works, but a 5.1 sound channel will have more information than stereo channel, it's not the same.
And afaik sbx will need that extra information to downscale surround to stereo

Creative cards and even the x7 are all properly detected as surround output, i don't know whether it is because of e5 unique position as a mobile "audiophile" amp/dac, but there you have it.


----------



## Kodhifi

sam21 said:


> "I'm telling you as clearly as I can, if windows doesn't detect the device as multi channel, it won't send multi channel, if it does't send multichannel, there is no surround information, if there is no surround information, you can't encode surround."
> 
> Newer algorithms don't need multi channels to create virtual surround. By your thinking, A game that can output 2 channels or 5.1 channels, adds extra information to the output channels when one switches from 2 to 5.1 and cuts down information when switching from 5.1 to 2. That is absurd.
> 
> So, conclusion is that whether a game outputs 2 channels or 5.1 channels, it always outputs the same information, newer algorithms make use of this fact. they take two channels from windows and apply the algorithm. and then you have virtual surround.


 
 I don't think you understand how computer audio works. I've tried to explain it to you but it's a complex subject. SBX takes a 2 channel input, applies an effect to it, and renders it as  2 channel output. Even if it creates 9.1 audio it's still 2 channels in, 9.1, 2 channels out and that is not HRTF.
  
 There is a world of difference between creating 5 channels out of 2, and creating 2 channels out of 5.
  
 The only way that surround information has ever been encoded in a 2 channel stream is phase encoding, like the old school Dolby surround where L = L, R = R, Surround = L-R, Center = L+R. If a sound arrives out of phase, L-R has a difference of potential and you get surround, but it's monophonic surround and it's only useful for encoding things like reverb, it's not directional, IE no airplanes flying overhead or Scorpions hand speak flying around the back channels in a circle. At most the SBX is doing something like L-R to try and extrapolate phase information, however I've tested this and it's not what it's doing.
  
 There are a number of audio tracks that exhibit strong phase surround sound where you play the track on an old school Dolby system, and certain parts of the song trigger the surround effect strongly and come from the rear channel. I have listened to them on SBX and it doesn't do it. What it does do is apply a reverb effect to a stereo signal, and I can replicate the sound of SBX with any song, simply by adding a reverb effect to it.
  
 HRTF or head related transfer function, is a conceptual encoding technique where in phase and filtering techniques attempt to trick the ear into localizing sound in all directions from only a set of headphones. It alters the phase of an incoming surround stream an mixes it down to 2 channels. A sound occurring dircectly behind you for instance will be out of phase but also have high frequencies rolled off because you're hearing the sound reflected off of other objects, the HRTF converter needs to know the sound is behind you, in order to encode it behind you. The E5 doesn't have some kind of direct line to a game's audio engine to tell where sounds are coming from, it is instead simply rendering a WDM or directx audio stream sent by windows. The games engine, and windows direct x do all of the surround processing and convert it into 2 or more channels of sound, which are then sent to a soundcard. The soundcard only receives audio streams and it doesn't really know 'where' a sound is coming from, it's dumb and just playing audio. The only reason it knows a sound is behind you is because the front channel streams don't have the sound in them but the back channels do. However if it's only sent 2 channels, there is no front and back, therefor there is no processing of positional audio.
  
 In any case I have tried my best to explain it in both layman terms and technical detail. If you still don't understand then I think we'll have to agree to disagree. I am stating the technical specifications of the audio stream, not my opinion of them.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

kodhifi said:


> I appreciate an inside opinion, but since the WDM driver is only sending you 2 channel audio, you can upscale it to 1000 channels, and it won't make a lick of difference, the surround information isn't there, so there is nothing for HRTF to mix. It's applying a reverb effect to a 2 channel source, this is not surround no matter how you try to argue otherwise.
> 
> I can appreciate you have a company line to tote, but if you listened to even a mediocre dolby headphone setup like the Plantronics Gamecon, where you configure windows to use it as a 5.1 or 7.1 device, and you get true multi directional front rear and side HRTF encoding, the sound is superior to the 5's 'effect'.
> 
> ...


 



 Definitely see the point you're making here and appreciate you laying it out visually.
  
 We are however still using an HRTF in the final downmixed result. Despite there being only a stereo source..we're upmixing that stereo source and making a compare between the two channels and making assumptions based on the comparison. It's nowhere near as accurate as having a 5.1 or 7.1 source, but an HRTF is being applied to the end result in headphone mode.

 That being said, you are absolutely spot on. The more channels our intake has to deal with, the more realistic and accurate the surround result is going to be. A stereo source is only going to provide so much information that you can base assumptions on.

 The basic functionality of our SBX surround over headphones works as follows:

 Receive Input from Source Device (Stereo / 5.1 / 7.1) > Upmixer > Apply HRTF based algorithms > Downmix back down to stereo. The more channels (source information) we have to play with..the more convincing and realistic the result is going to be.
  
 The E5 was conceived as a portable headphone amp / dac and thus the original intent was to keep it as "pure" a device as possible with stereo being the spec.

 We've seen a lot of demand since launch from users for additional functionality as they are looking for a solution they can use at their desktop as an internal card replacement (with headphones) as well as something they can take on the road. The flexibility of the device and our chipset has allowed us to add additional functionality. Scout Mode being an example of something that our engineers could deploy due to the flexibility of the design and the way the tech utilizes the SBAxx-1 chipset that's in the E5.

 We'll keep on improving as we see more requests and the ability with the product to do so.
  
 And just to be clear..my tone here is definitely not combative! I love the fact that there's an extremely knowledgeable base of users here in the forum and this feedback definitely makes its way to our product team. My goal is just to clarify the tech and how we've deployed SBX Surround with the E5.


----------



## moophus

Sorry to hijack the ongoing conversation but since we have DigitalRonyn's attention in this thread, please explain the microphone profiles shown in the e5 control app!


----------



## DigitalRonyn

moophus said:


> Sorry to hijack the ongoing conversation but since we have DigitalRonyn's attention in this thread, please explain the microphone profiles shown in the e5 control app!


 
  
 Hey moophus,
  
 The mic profiles are preset EQ curves that provide different focuses for the microphones.

 In the pic here you can see the basic idea / curve behind each mic EQ. 

 We included them since some may be ideal for different situations where you'd be recording with the E5.


----------



## Kodhifi

digitalronyn said:


> Definitely see the point you're making here and appreciate you laying it out visually.
> 
> We are however still using an HRTF in the final downmixed result. Despite there being only a stereo source..we're upmixing that stereo source and making a compare between the two channels and making assumptions based on the comparison. It's nowhere near as accurate as having a 5.1 or 7.1 source, but an HRTF is being applied to the end result in headphone mode.
> 
> ...


 

 I didn't take your response as combative; no worries. I don't want people looking for a true HRTF headphone surround solution to mistake the E5 as being capable of that. And honestly with it's end audience being audiophiles we really don't care about HRTF or gaming features like scout mode. What I personally would have loved to see in the E5 would be L and R cross mixing to better replicate the sound stage of a speaker set up. This doesn't require a lot of processing, it just mixes a little of the left channel into the right, and right into the left and it makes the sound move out of the center of your head and puts it in front of you. There are certain sound effects in music tracks that sound natural on a speaker set up, but make your head hurt on a headphone because in real life your left ear hears sounds that your right ear would hear even if the sound was to the right, but on a headphone since the driver is directly over your ear, it's possible to play a sound in the left headphone and your right ear will never hear it. For instance an audio track that used a slight delay between left channel and right channel, on a speaker system may sound like an echo BOOMboom TATtat. But on a headphone it would cause confusion as the sound appears in left and then right miliseconds apart.
  
 That being said, if Creative Labs wanted to add a true HRTF function to the E5 they need only enable it in the windows driver and let the PC do all the work of encoding surround to headphone. That is what Plantronics does with their Gamecon. The headphone is just a dumb USB device, it has no special processing built in, but the windows driver runs everything through the dolby headphone plugin before rendering it to the headphone's DAC. The driver is detected as a multi channel surround device by windows in order to provide the dolby headphone with surround information. I don't doubt that Creative Labs could easily do that on the driver side without modifying anything in the E5's firmware, but again, I think the emphasis should be kept on audiophile needs and not try to make it a gamer card, you have the Xfi for that.
  
 One other request is that you unlock the other bit and sample rates that conform to the USB audio standard. Without installing Creative's drivers, the E5 is only allowed to use 24bit 48khz sampling with no other options available. My guess is because this is the native bit rate of the digital mixer built into the E5, and when you install the Creative driver it's simply re-converting anything higher or lower, back to 24/48 before sending it to the DAC. I know the DAC chip itself supports 24/192 but you guys obviously have a digital mixer built inline between the USB decoder and the DAC, hence the reason you can't enable a true direct mode. Blu-tooth is always mixed because the digital mixer is always on and can't be turned off, even in 'direct mode'.


----------



## zzffnn

*DigitalRonyn / Ryan,*
  
 Would you please let us know which bit rate E5's DSP operates at, 24 bit or 32 bit? Thank you.


----------



## arcwindz

I am a gamer and i agree to disagree lol.
I want a good external dac/amp for gaming too without a card occupying my slot XD

But i do set my eye on x7 instead of e5... now creative, i just need your new line-up to be available in my country (indonesia) while a*** hasn't release anything yet to combat your e/x line


----------



## infernix

> *File Name : SBE5_PCFW_EN_150511.exe*
> 
> _What's New:_
> 
> Support disable/enable charging through micro-USB port (Double-press Power button)


 
  
 Is this IOS only? Because I've flashed this new firmware, and whether I'm connected normally (power button is constantly lit) or if I double press it (power button begins to blink on/off with 1 second intervals), my Android phone (Oneplus One, Android 5.1.1) is still being charged with around 150-200mA.
  
 Just spent about 45 minutes listening to an album coming off a full charge, and I'm in the red. Looks like about a little over 1 hour play time. I'm not seeing how this USB host mode playback on Android is of any use this way?


----------



## infernix

edward81 said:


> I'm an linux only user (and android) and I'm interested in this amp. You tried to change the mic in alsamixer? You can look how is the device recognised from linux? (a quick look at dmesg when you connect it should tell you what driver is using or http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60078/find-out-which-modules-are-associated-with-a-usb-device)


 
  
 There's only one module for linux usb audio, snd_usb_audio. Trouble is that there is no working control through pavucontrol. That being said, if you're willing to fiddle with alsamixer you can actually toggle the recording source. You can look up "Unit 17" and toggle it; there's no real indication of what you're toggling to/from but it does mute the mic (and probably switches the rec source to line in).


----------



## Sam21

So can I use this new feature to bypass the battery when I connect it to my laptop ? does double pressing the power button stop the charging when connected to a laptop through the USB port ?


----------



## Kodhifi

I think you have it backwards, the problem was people using cellphones had the E5 trying to charge their phone, which drained the E5's battery pretty quickly.
  
 The E5 is supposed to charge off a USB port, it's normal however now you can stop the E5 from charging other devices, letting everything run on it's own battery.


----------



## ClieOS

infernix said:


> Is this IOS only? Because I've flashed this new firmware, and whether I'm connected normally (power button is constantly lit) or if I double press it (power button begins to blink on/off with 1 second intervals), my Android phone (Oneplus One, Android 5.1.1) is still being charged with around 150-200mA.
> 
> Just spent about 45 minutes listening to an album coming off a full charge, and I'm in the red. Looks like about a little over 1 hour play time. I'm not seeing how this USB host mode playback on Android is of any use this way?


 
  
 It doesn't matter whether it is iOS, Android, MacOS  or Windows, double pressed the power button (with LED blinking) will stop E5 from drawing power from the_ *microUSB_ port. It does not affect the USB-A female port.
  
 This is primary a response to people who are using Android. The original design requires Android to connect to USB-A port which runs on AOA protocol, and Google specifies that the slave unit (E5 in this case) must charge the host device (*whatever Android smartphone you are using). The reason to uses AOA originally is because AOA is natively supported by all Android above 3.0, so it will give wider compatibility. But people complain that this way will result in E5 emptying its battery much faster that they like. So Creative, via the new firmware, implements the USB Host function into the microUSB port and charging disabling option, which allows Android smartphone to connect to E5 via the microUSB port when E5's charging is disable. Instead, both the smartphone and E5 runs on their own power all the time. The downside is that, USB Host for audio is not nearly as widely supported as AOA. The only way this will work is that the particular Android smartphone model must already support USB Host with the proper USB DAC driver implemented by the smartphone manufacturer, or USB Host that can works with apps like USB Audio Player Pro, Onkyo HR Player or HibyMusic player that come with their own external USB DAC driver support.


----------



## looneybeans

Hello Everyone,
  
 And so I was using this amp on my iPhone 6 and it works pretty well without any issues with the USB host. I tried using it with my other phone (Galaxy Note 3) running lollipop but couldn't output any sound from the earphones (same earphone with the iphone 6). Am i missing something here? Installed Sound Blaster Central and Sound Blaster Services from Play store. I was able to configure the device using the app while the phone is connected with the device via USB Host. Playing some flac on jetAudio Plus and the Stock music player and nothing comes out from the earphones. All i'm using now to play some music is via bluetooth only as USB Host doesn't work. Tried different USB cables from stock cables to micro usb and still no avail.
  
 Hope anyone here can give me some tips/ideas to fix it.


----------



## looneybeans

looneybeans said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> And so I was using this amp on my iPhone 6 and it works pretty well without any issues with the USB host. I tried using it with my other phone (Galaxy Note 3) running lollipop but couldn't output any sound from the earphones (same earphone with the iphone 6). Am i missing something here? Installed Sound Blaster Central and Sound Blaster Services from Play store. I was able to configure the device using the app while the phone is connected with the device via USB Host. Playing some flac on jetAudio Plus and the Stock music player and nothing comes out from the earphones. All i'm using now to play some music is via bluetooth only as USB Host doesn't work. Tried different USB cables from stock cables to micro usb and still no avail.
> 
> Hope anyone here can give me some tips/ideas to fix it.


 
  
 Update: I found a USB OTG cable in my drawer and now using it with another micro usb cable. Just in time with the firmware update. sweet! but still puzzled why it doesn't work via USB-A port though.


----------



## ClieOS

looneybeans said:


> Update: I found a USB OTG cable in my drawer and now using it with another micro usb cable. Just in time with the firmware update. sweet! but still puzzled why it doesn't work via USB-A port though.


 
  
 As mentioned in my previous post, E5's USB-A is using AOA protocol, where the microUSB port is using USB Host. If you are using USB Host (*via microUSB-to-microUSB, aka USB OTG cable), you need to disable charging on the E5 in order for most smartphone to detect it correctly. If you are using AOA (via a USB-A-to-microUSB cable), then you will see a prompt from Creative service on the smartphone telling you it is running and you will see your smartphone being charged at the same time. If you don't see them, change your cable or restart your smartphone.


----------



## jesusio

I have a question that I think I already know the answer to. I'm using an iPhone 6+ via lightning port. So with the E5 pulling digital audio off my phone, will the E5 connect via Bluetooth to aptx enabled headphones? Effectively bypassing the iPhone's lame non-aptx Bluetooth output. I have a Noble BTS coming on Saturday and it would be ideal.


----------



## ClieOS

jesusio said:


> I have a question that I think I already know the answer to. I'm using an iPhone 6+ via lightning port. So with the E5 pulling digital audio off my phone, will the E5 connect via Bluetooth to aptx enabled headphones? Effectively bypassing the iPhone's lame non-aptx Bluetooth output. I have a Noble BTS coming on Saturday and it would be ideal.


 
  
 No. E5 is a BT receiver, not a BT transmitter.


----------



## dashrendar

Hi all,
  
 I need your advice.
  
 I currently have a Samsung Galaxy SII which doesn't have a good DAC as far as I know. I use it in my car (Honda Accord 2008 EX-L) to listen to music (mainly rock music). I almost always have my phone in the car being charged via USB and connected to the AUX In of the car via the 3.5 mm male-to-male audio cable.
  
 I am interested in purchasing a portable DAC for the following reasons:
 1) Improve the audio/sound quality of my music without replacing the OEM audio system.
 2) Remove the use of the audio cable and have my phone connect wireless-ly via Bluetooth to the portable DAC.
  
 The use of this portable DAC will be almost strictly in the car (engine noise, road noise, etc.) so I guess that I am looking to improve the audio quality but I'm not trying to create a recording studio out of the inside of my car. I also am not into rigging my car so that people in the next state can hear what I hear... maybe just the car right next to me. 
  
 I would like to leave the DAC in the car 24/7, always connected to both AUX IN and USB charger so that it never runs out of battery and always ready to connect to my smartphone (via BT) and play music when I start the car.
  
 With all the above said, I have the following questions/comments:
 1) Should I be getting the E5 or is the E3 more than sufficient for the setting/scenario above? I feel like the E5 might be overkill because it has so many features that I won't be using. E1 is out of the question because it doesn't have BT. In other words, would I hear any difference between the two in a running, moving car. Use of headphones with this DAC will be very minimal. Also, I don't have any high-end headphones.
 2) Does the E3/E5 sleep when it's powered on for a while but no music is playing? If yes, does it wake up if it receives electrical or audio signal? Or both? Or do I actually need to turn it off and on. I just want to see whether I can start the car and start moving or I need to press a button here or there before I drive.
 3) I noticed that the E5 has two outputs for audio--headphone and line-level out, but the E3 has a headphone output. Does it matter which of these I use when I connect it to the AUX In of my car? I assume that in this scenario I would be using the amp in the car itself?
 4) I noticed that the E5 supports aptX Low Latency but E3 through supports just aptX. I have a feeling that for my use case, standard aptX would work just fine (and of course assuming I upgrade my phone to an aptX-compatible one).
  
 Finally, based on my needs above, can you think of another portable DAC that's better than the E3/E5 that is around this price range (between $100 and $200)?
  
 Your input/advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jesusio

clieos said:


> No. E5 is a BT receiver, not a BT transmitter.




Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## KritiKal

dashrendar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your advice.
> 
> ...




I have never tried an E3, but I think you will find what you're after in the E5 (and even the E3, to a -perhaps- lesser extent). I've used it in the same configuration in the car as you propose on one or two occasions and it does an excellent job. Personally, I'm not coy about using EQ, so both the SB apps EQ and bass boost come in handy, and are available on the E3 too. Having said that, as you are after the DAC section and better SQ, I think the E5 is a better choice. 

As long as you have bluetooth enabled on your phone prior to connection, the E5 will connect to your phone by simply turning it on with the press of the power button for 2 seconds.

From experience (and I could be wrong), it won't sleep in bluetooth (and I don't think it will in USB either) so turning it off would be wise if you're out of the car for a while.

The line out would be the better choice for connection on the E5 as it bypasses the amp. But if you wanted to use it as a pre-amp with volume adjustment, the headphone out is just fine. Either headphone connection is alright for this purpose, there's no discernable difference.


----------



## ClieOS

dashrendar said:


> I am interested in purchasing a portable DAC for the following reasons:
> 1) Improve the audio/sound quality of my music without replacing the OEM audio system.
> 2) Remove the use of the audio cable and have my phone connect wireless-ly via Bluetooth to the portable DAC.


 
 Here are a few things that I can think of:
  
 Scenario 1 - that means using an external USB DAC. The first issue will be - it will take up the microUSB port on your SGS2, meaning you won't be able to charge your SGS2 when playing music (though if you are using E5's AOA, then it might be possible to charge and play at the same time) . The second issue is, the best way to improve SQ is to use the line-out signal from the external DAC, but you car audio system might not capable of accepting that high a voltage. In that case, you will have to settle for double amping.
  
 Scenario 2 - SGS2, as far as I know, doesn't support aptX. This means the bluetooth connection will not sound as good as it can be.
  
 Also, li-ion battery and heat don't play well together. I really won't recommend leaving any li-ion battery powered device in the car all the time, unless you live in a cold region of the world.


----------



## Kodhifi

dashrendar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your advice.
> 
> ...


 

 The 5 is a bit big and expensive. Like twice as expensive as buying a Pioneer bluetooth enabled head unit for your car. But hey it's your money. Running it off a car USB is no different than running off a PC USB. It will keep it's internal battery topped off and otherwise work like any other DAC. Yes you could use it 24x7, however I worry about heat. I have 2 cell phones, one of which almost never leaves my car and when I leave work at the end of the day, even with a window shade it will often say "too hot to charge battery". I can only imagine how the huge lipo pack inside the E5 will react to that.
  
 The E3 does almost the same thing and will still do the bluetooth as well.
  
 Honestly though, buy a bluetooth head unit. It will be cheaper, and it will work a lot better, not to mention you can take and place calls while driving and the stereo will play the call through your speakers, lower the volume etc. It's enormously helpful to have calls ring through to your car stereo while driving. A lot safer too and most of the Pioneers support stuff like aptx for better blutooth audio quality.
  
 I put a pioneer deck in my wifes car, replacing an Alpine Ipod head unit, it was less than $100 and other than the flashy flashy color LED modes, it was a suprisingly feature packed deck. Cheapest car stereo I've ever bought by a far margin, but pretty damned good for the price. It showed track names on the unit, something my last Ford Sync system wouldn't even do.


----------



## Sam21

So can I use a gaming headset with the E5 to use with PS4/Xbone ? I already know that you can output two channel pcm to the E5 through the optical out of the consoles, how about microphones ? If I connect a microphone to the E5 and then connect the E5 to the consoles through USB, will the microphone work ? it says on the E5's box that the device is compatible with PS4/Xbone ... but is it really ?


----------



## dashrendar

kodhifi said:


> Yes you could use it 24x7, however I worry about heat. I have 2 cell phones, one of which almost never leaves my car and when I leave work at the end of the day, even with a window shade it will often say "too hot to charge battery". I can only imagine how the huge lipo pack inside the E5 will react to that.


 
  
  


clieos said:


> Also, li-ion battery and heat don't play well together. I really won't recommend leaving any li-ion battery powered device in the car all the time, unless you live in a cold region of the world.


 
  
 Thanks for the responses. Regarding leaving the DAC in the car 24/7, what is the main concern about heat and Li-Ion not playing well together? Is it the fact that the battery will not charge/hold change in an optimal fashion or is it that it could blow up on me? If it's the former, maybe I am not too worried since it will be connected to USB for charging (my use will be via Bluetooth).
  
 I checked the E5's manual and here is what it says:


> Operating Temperature range: 0°C to 40°C (32°F to 104°F)


 
  
 I am planning on leaving it inside the center armrest/console. I would think in there it wouldn't get as hot as the rest of the car if it's under direct sunlight. I live in Ohio by the way, so it's really cold in the winter but it can get in the 80's-90's during the couple months of summer.
  
 Do you guys think it's still an issue?


----------



## dashrendar

Thanks for your response.
  
 Quote:


clieos said:


> Here are a few things that I can think of:
> 
> Scenario 1 - that means using an external USB DAC. The first issue will be - it will take up the microUSB port on your SGS2, meaning you won't be able to charge your SGS2 when playing music (though if you are using E5's AOA, then it might be possible to charge and play at the same time) . The second issue is, the best way to improve SQ is to use the line-out signal from the external DAC, but you car audio system might not capable of accepting that high a voltage. In that case, you will have to settle for double amping.


 
  
 Since my main use will be via Bluetooth streaming, being able to charge the phone should not be a problem.
  


> Scenario 2 - SGS2, as far as I know, doesn't support aptX. This means the bluetooth connection will not sound as good as it can be.


 
  
 You are right, but I'm planning on purchasing a new phone in the next couple of months (waiting to see what flagships Microsoft will be offering and if not most likely an Android phone). Either one must have aptX support. I'll live with SBC until then.
  
 Finally, ClieOS... For car use, do you still think E5 will make a difference over the E3? If you had to rate, on a scale 1-10, the expected audio quality between SGS2, E3 and E5, what would they be? I just want to see if E3 is much more significant than SGS2 (and other high end smartphones) and if it's very close to the E5 in a noisy environment like the car.


----------



## dashrendar

kodhifi said:


> The 5 is a bit big and expensive. Like twice as expensive as buying a Pioneer bluetooth enabled head unit for your car. But hey it's your money. Running it off a car USB is no different than running off a PC USB. It will keep it's internal battery topped off and otherwise work like any other DAC. Yes you could use it 24x7, however I worry about heat. I have 2 cell phones, one of which almost never leaves my car and when I leave work at the end of the day, even with a window shade it will often say "too hot to charge battery". I can only imagine how the huge lipo pack inside the E5 will react to that.
> 
> The E3 does almost the same thing and will still do the bluetooth as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The problem is my car has an audio system with navigation, HandsFreeLink, 6-disc changer, and steering wheel controls. I like the fact that it has HandsFreeLink and steering wheel controls. My concern is I don't know what functionality I lose if I replace the factory unit with an aftermarket one.
  
 My approach with the external DAC is the least intrusive if it can work smoothly and conveniently.
  
 Also currently, I am able to receive calls on my phone and stopping/starting the music automatically before/after the call. My phone is connected to the HandsFreeLink for phone calls. With the E3/E5, it would be connected to both at the same time and my phone will control the music/call audio behavior.


----------



## ClieOS

dashrendar said:


> Thanks for the responses. Regarding leaving the DAC in the car 24/7, what is the main concern about heat and Li-Ion not playing well together? Is it the fact that the battery will not charge/hold change in an optimal fashion or is it that it could blow up on me? If it's the former, maybe I am not too worried since it will be connected to USB for charging (my use will be via Bluetooth).


 
  
 Heat can cause Li-ion battery to fail early. In a good case, it just dies and nothing happens. If you replace the battery, you will have a working E5 again In a slightly bad case, it might balloon up and cause internal damage to the PCB due to pressure, render E5 useless and beyond repair. In rare but really bad case, the battery cell will balloon up and rupture, which will generate an excessive amount of heat in the process and quite possibly set itself on fire as well. It doesn't happen often but it is a concern.


----------



## ClieOS

dashrendar said:


> Finally, ClieOS... For car use, do you still think E5 will make a difference over the E3? If you had to rate, on a scale 1-10, the expected audio quality between SGS2, E3 and E5, what would they be? I just want to see if E3 is much more significant than SGS2 (and other high end smartphones) and if it's very close to the E5 in a noisy environment like the car.


 
  
 Don't own a SGS2 to rate about its SQ. But between E3 and E5, I'll say E3 is a 7~8 if we take E5 as a 10, relatively speaking. It might seems E5 doesn't improve the SQ that much over E3, but remember SQ improvement is not linear but more like log scale. That is, the higher you go, the harder it is to improve.


----------



## dashrendar

Thanks ClieOS and everyone...
  
 The battery thing kind of freaked me out a bit, so I started looking at small, somewhat portable solutions that didn't include a battery.
  
 I apologize as I don't mean to hijack this thread, but for some reason I cannot start a new thread (maybe because I'm a still n00b here).
  
 Anyway, I stumbled upon the Audioengine B1 which does not have a rechargeable Li-Ion battery. It is strictly a DAC (AKM AK4396) with RCA output. It also has a miniUSB port for power and supports aptX.
  
 I have two questions:
 - How would the Audioengine B1 fare against the E3 and E5 on that same 1-10 scale? Anyone tried the B1? Strangely I couldn't find any threads about the B1. If you don't think the B1 is decent enough, would you be able to recommend similiar/better solutions with similar size and without a rechargeable battery?
 - Would I be able to connect the B1 to my car factory AUX IN using a RCA-to-3.5 adapter and get decent volume level without an external Amp?
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## Kodhifi

dashrendar said:


> Thanks for the responses. Regarding leaving the DAC in the car 24/7, what is the main concern about heat and Li-Ion not playing well together? Is it the fact that the battery will not charge/hold change in an optimal fashion or is it that it could blow up on me? If it's the former, maybe I am not too worried since it will be connected to USB for charging (my use will be via Bluetooth).
> 
> I checked the E5's manual and here is what it says:
> 
> ...


 

 On a 90 degree sunny day, the interior temperature of an automobile can approach 140f. Even left on a table outside in direct sunlight, 104 would easily be exceeded even with air temperature well below that. So no, I don't think that will work for you.
  
 If you just want bluetooth, there are inexpensive bluetooth receivers you can buy with no battery that can take the heat.
  
  
 And it sounds like you're describing a Ford Sync system, does it not have blu-tooth? If it's a factory system with something like a 1/8" headphone input you can buy an inexpensive (and battery free) blu-tooth terminator for about $30. This one supports APTX lossless blu-tooth audio and uses cigarette lighter adapter for power.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-BTC450-Bluetooth-Hands-Free-Input/dp/B009NLTW60/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432923297&sr=8-1&keywords=blue-tooth+receiver+aptx


----------



## zzffnn

dashrendar,

If you plan to leave your bluetooth DAC/receiver inside your car most of the time, I will just get something like a Creative E1/E3 without battery. I personally would just take kodhifi's suggestion and buy a cheap and cheerful blutooth receiver.

IMHO, Creative E5 is overkill for a noisy car. I actually think even in a Lexus L or Mercedes C class, as long as it is driving, you would hardly be able to tell Crrative E3 from E1, not to mention telling E5 from E3.


----------



## jincuteguy

So I just bought the E5 and one of the biggest issue or biggest flaw for this device is that it can't charge or doesn't seem to charge at all while listening music on my pc (I use the micro usb to hook it up to my pc).
 So is there anyways I can charge and use listen to music at the same time? Cause I was listening to music and then the E5 powered off by itself cause it ran out of battery while the USB cable is connected to my PC.
  
 Oh btw, I was using the Hi Gain power, so maybe it was that use up a lot of power?


----------



## Arata

jincuteguy said:


> So I just bought the E5 and one of the biggest issue or biggest flaw for this device is that it can't charge or doesn't seem to charge at all while listening music on my pc (I use the micro usb to hook it up to my pc).
> So is there anyways I can charge and use listen to music at the same time? Cause I was listening to music and then the E5 powered off by itself cause it ran out of battery while the USB cable is connected to my PC.
> 
> Oh btw, I was using the Hi Gain power, so maybe it was that use up a lot of power?


 
 Sorry can't test high gain; I am using low gain, plugged into my G710's direct through cable to back of PC usb port, and charges just fine. 
  
 What kind of motherboard and PSU does your PC have?


----------



## jincuteguy

arata said:


> Sorry can't test high gain; I am using low gain, plugged into my G710's direct through cable to back of PC usb port, and charges just fine.
> 
> What kind of motherboard and PSU does your PC have?


 
 I have the Asus X99-A motherboard that I just bought  couple months ago, and my PSU is an Enermax 850W.


----------



## Arata

jincuteguy said:


> I have the Asus X99-A motherboard that I just bought  couple months ago, and my PSU is an Enermax 850W.


 
 Ok, that's all high quality stuff, so ought to be good.
  
 Can you verify if the E5 is charging if you just leave it plugged in at low amplification perhaps? 
 Try a different USB port? (Shouldn't have to do it, as the X99-A is very good ... but doesn't hurt to try).
  
 Also, have you updated to the latest E5 firmware that just was released?


----------



## jincuteguy

arata said:


> Ok, that's all high quality stuff, so ought to be good.
> 
> Can you verify if the E5 is charging if you just leave it plugged in at low amplification perhaps?
> Try a different USB port? (Shouldn't have to do it, as the X99-A is very good ... but doesn't hurt to try).
> ...


 
 No I haven't try the Low Gain yet but I will now.  Yes I have updated the firmware and latest driver version already.
  
 Edited **** Just tried the Low Gain, same thing.  It doesn't charge while listening to music.  This is really disappointed.


----------



## ClieOS

jincuteguy said:


> No I haven't try the Low Gain yet but I will now.  Yes I have updated the firmware and latest driver version already.
> 
> Edited **** Just tried the Low Gain, same thing.  It doesn't charge while listening to music.  This is really disappointed.


 
  
 Please check the VE Zen thread as I replied you there.
  
 Also, is your E5's power button flashing? If it is so, that means you accidentally activate the stop-charging option and therefore it is not charging.
  
 My E5 charged perfectly normal in use. In fact, I connected it to my PC and use it to burn-in a pair of IEM for almost 24hrs non-stop without any problem.


----------



## jincuteguy

clieos said:


> Please check the VE Zen thread as I replied you there.
> 
> Also, is your E5's power button flashing? If it is so, that means you accidentally activate the stop-charging option and therefore it is not charging.
> 
> My E5 charged perfectly normal in use. In fact, I connected it to my PC and use it to burn-in a pair of IEM for almost 24hrs non-stop without any problem.


 
 No, the Power button is not flashing.


----------



## Kodhifi

jincuteguy said:


> So I just bought the E5 and one of the biggest issue or biggest flaw for this device is that it can't charge or doesn't seem to charge at all while listening music on my pc (I use the micro usb to hook it up to my pc).
> So is there anyways I can charge and use listen to music at the same time? Cause I was listening to music and then the E5 powered off by itself cause it ran out of battery while the USB cable is connected to my PC.
> 
> Oh btw, I was using the Hi Gain power, so maybe it was that use up a lot of power?


 

 I don't think high or low gain changes the power draw, it's just changing the pre-amp gain. USB delivers 500mw and I'm using mine on a direct PC USB connection (no hub) and my battery stays charged even after a night of listening with the pc asleep. Perhaps it's your port or cable. I'm doing nothing special to keep mine charged.


----------



## Arata

jincuteguy said:


> No, the Power button is not flashing.


 
 The last of the power level indicator LEDs will be flashing when it's charging. Just plugged mine in and thought I'd post this here. Defective unit perhaps? Or as Kod suggests, defective cable.


----------



## supatoast

Hello all,
  
 I have found this post while researching on a DAC with bluetooth function, read all pages and the E5 looks very promising!
  
 A few things I am unclear about, would be great if I could get some clarification from E5 owners.
  
 Does the 16bit / 44.1 kHz for Android still apply when connecting via Bluetooth (highly likely)?
 Is there much audio differences between a bluetooth vs usb connection?
 Can you answer calls with the built-in mic (think I have read the E3 can)?
  
 Thanks very much
 Regards
 Andy


----------



## KritiKal

supatoast said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have found this post while researching on a DAC with bluetooth function, read all pages and the E5 looks very promising!
> 
> ...




1. Yes, but as far as I know, it ultimately depends on the phone model.
2. There was barely any difference for me between the two. Bluetooth had a little more noise, but not much. Having said that, I didn't extensively compare the two.
3. Sure can, and it works well. You can also use the settings to change your voice, which is good for about 10 minutes of fun, prank calling your sister.  The novelty wears off quickly, but there are plenty of other settings that are useful for day-to-day calls.


----------



## Kodhifi

If you phone supports AptX there is little difference, it's a much higher quality Blu-tooth audio format closer to uncompressed audio. Something to consider is that the blu-tooth and usb inputs are not exclusive. You can use it as a USB DAC, while simultaneously streaming blu-tooth audio to it from your phone, and both sounds will play. It's kind of cool that you can listen to music on your phone while playing a game on the PC using the E5 for both at once, but the downside is the blue-tooth or USB are never really 'direct to amp'. They always pass through a digital mixer so even when using 'direct mode' it's not direct and the windows volume control still changes the sound. There is no analog volume on the E5.
  
 One other thing is with no drivers windows detects it as a 24/48khz audio source and this is likely it's native bit/sampling rate. Once drivers are installed the other rates are unlocked but it's likely using the WDM system to convert back to 24/48.


----------



## supatoast

Thanks very much guys, I am only planning on using the E5 for my mobile, currently on Samsung S4 which has aptx, and getting a LG G4 which also supports that 
  
 On this note, can iDevices actually play 24 bit / 96kHz in both USB & Bluetooth mode now? Hoping Bluetooth won't be the bottleneck if one day Android steps up and starts outputting higher than 16 bit / 44.1kHz
  
 Cheers
 Andy


----------



## jincuteguy

So when I switched to 24bit / 192000Hz, all music and videos that I listen to on Google chrome are messed up, it has static and stutter.  But this only happen when I use Google Chrome, when I use Internet Explorer or other browser it's fine.
  
 Does anyone have this issue with their E5?


----------



## Kodhifi

Not that issue in particular but it sounds par for the course. The E5 driver and windows sometimes don't get along and you get robo sound or no sound, or stutters. I have to reboot and power cycle the E5 to clear that.


----------



## ClieOS

supatoast said:


> Thanks very much guys, I am only planning on using the E5 for my mobile, currently on Samsung S4 which has aptx, and getting a LG G4 which also supports that
> 
> On this note, can iDevices actually play 24 bit / 96kHz in both USB & Bluetooth mode now? Hoping Bluetooth won't be the bottleneck if one day Android steps up and starts outputting higher than 16 bit / 44.1kHz
> 
> ...


 

 As far as I know, only Sony is capable of streaming hi-res contact over BT using its proprietary LDAC codec. Given Sony history, doubt they will license it out, or more likely no one will want to license it from Sony.
  
 That being said, no, iDevices only output 24/96 over USB connection, not BT. That's the same for Android.


----------



## zzffnn

ClieOS,
Do you plan to review the E5 any time soon? Thank you.


----------



## ClieOS

zzffnn said:


> ClieOS,
> Do you plan to review the E5 any time soon? Thank you.


 
  
 Yes, it will be reviewed soon.


----------



## zzffnn

Please keep us posted! Thank you!!


----------



## dty1

I am using the E5 with my Galaxy Note 3 and attempting to bypass the limiting Android driver so I can get full 24 bit/192k directly to the E5 using an OTG cable and USB Audio Player Pro (full paid-for Android app) which is designed to achieve this. I have tried 2 different OTG cables but the app does not see the E5. My OTG cable works with USB drives showing as external storage so does that prove that my OTG cable is all OK? Is there any known compatability issue between the USB Audio Player Pro app and the E5? 

I do get full 24bit/192k when playing sounds directly from my Windows 10 PC so the E5 is certainly working - sounds great too.

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## dty1

jincuteguy said:


> So when I switched to 24bit / 192000Hz, all music and videos that I listen to on Google chrome are messed up, it has static and stutter.  But this only happen when I use Google Chrome, when I use Internet Explorer or other browser it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Chrome on Windows 10 stutters - may not be related to the E5. I have had this problem too. All works fine with Spartan/Edge..


----------



## ClieOS

dty1 said:


> I am using the E5 with my Galaxy Note 3 and attempting to bypass the limiting Android driver so I can get full 24 bit/192k directly to the E5 using an OTG cable and USB Audio Player Pro (full paid-for Android app) which is designed to achieve this. I have tried 2 different OTG cables but the app does not see the E5. My OTG cable works with USB drives showing as external storage so does that prove that my OTG cable is all OK? Is there any known compatability issue between the USB Audio Player Pro app and the E5?
> 
> I do get full 24bit/192k when playing sounds directly from my Windows 10 PC so the E5 is certainly working - sounds great too.
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.


 
  
 First, you need to be sure that your E5 has the latest firmware. Second, you must disable E5's charging (by double press on the power button and it will start flashing) or else your smartphone might not have enough power to detect it.


----------



## dty1

clieos said:


> First, you need to be sure that your E5 has the latest firmware. Second, you must disable E5's charging (by double press on the power button and it will start flashing) or else your smartphone might not have enough power to detect it.


 
 Thank you for your suggestions. I am on the latest firmware. Changing the charging status sounded promising but unfortunately did not work.
  
 I have ordered a new OTG cable as it seems some don't work. In every case my Note 3 detects the USB device is connected but the app reports:
  
 "Android did not find any devices and Linux didn't either. This probably means that your device does not support USB host mode or you do not have the specially required USB OTG cable."
  
 I know USB host mode works, but only through Android, not the app with 24/192 support. 
  
 Any other suggestions will be appreciated. I'll let you know if a new OTG cable makes any difference.


----------



## yeyeair

Hello ClieOS & experts,

I have a Creative E5 and a Sony A15 MP3. I connect them with Sony WMC-NWH10 cable and Transcend TS-HUB3K usb hub. Both A15 & E5 has reported DEVICE CONNECTTED but there's no sound from E5. So I wonder whether it's because E5 cannot recognize the audio stream from A15.

Cld u help me to get the answer and the better find a solution? Thanks!


----------



## jincuteguy

dty1 said:


> jincuteguy said:
> 
> 
> > So when I switched to 24bit / 192000Hz, all music and videos that I listen to on Google chrome are messed up, it has static and stutter.  But this only happen when I use Google Chrome, when I use Internet Explorer or other browser it's fine.
> ...


 
  
 Do you know if it works fine on Chrome on Windows 8 or 8.1?


----------



## ClieOS

dty1 said:


> ...
> Any other suggestions will be appreciated. I'll let you know if a new OTG cable makes any difference.


 
  
 What kind of OTG cable has you tried and what kind are you ordering?
  
 Note that to get E5 USB Host mode working with UAPP, you need the microUSB-to-microUSB OTG cable.
  


yeyeair said:


> Hello ClieOS & experts,
> 
> I have a Creative E5 and a Sony A15 MP3. I connect them with Sony WMC-NWH10 cable and Transcend TS-HUB3K usb hub. Both A15 & E5 has reported DEVICE CONNECTTED but there's no sound from E5. So I wonder whether it's because E5 cannot recognize the audio stream from A15.
> 
> Cld u help me to get the answer and the better find a solution? Thanks!


 
  
 Sorry to inform you but A15+WMC-NWH10 only work on some USB DAC but not all. In the case of E5, it doesn't.


----------



## yeyeair

OK. Thanks!


----------



## dty1

jincuteguy said:


> Do you know if it works fine on Chrome on Windows 8 or 8.1?


 
  
 Just tried it on W8.1 with Chrome and had no problems. For me it is only a Windows 10 plus Chrome issue.


----------



## deltronzero

Got my E5 today.  Took some shots for you guys.  Need more time to listen for impressions.


----------



## dty1

The OTG adapter I have ordered:


----------



## dty1

I tried to paste a photo in my last reply but it did not work and I "don't have permission" to add attachments.
  
 (image missing)
  
 This is a paste from Word.


----------



## slayerx44

Is it weird that I can control the line out volume ( through USB host ) from my iDevice when I connect the E5 to a desktop amp? The volume pot on the E5 also works too. Isn't volume control usually disabled ?


----------



## USHI

after firmware update, battery run out when plug into laptop and playing (What?). The charge mode is not turning off (power button light not flashing).
 Does anyone know how to revert back to the old firmware? ( i dont need scoutmode and otg usb, im fine with the E5 charge my phone)


----------



## ClieOS

dty1 said:


> The Host port on the E5 is full-sized USB. The microUSB port on the E5 is only for a PC connection and charging according to the E5 manual I downloaded. If I found a micro-to-micro then I would also need an adapter or do you mean that it will work on the PC/microUSB port? Thanks for your reply.


 
  
 Ah, as I have suspected - the red part is where you get it wrong. The USB Host mode is only recently added to the E5 via its latest firmware (which is why you don't see it in the E5 manual, as it is written before this update and the info is outdated), and it* ONLY* applies to E5's microUSB port. The USB-A (full sized) only supports AOA mode (limits to 16/48), which UAPP doesn't support. If you use the USB-A port, you need the official Creative app on the PlayStore.
  
 What you need looks like this, with microUSB on both ends.


----------



## deltronzero

Sorry for the stupid question, but how do I update the firmware?


----------



## ClieOS

deltronzero said:


> Sorry for the stupid question, but how do I update the firmware?


 
  
 Go here, click on 'show detail' next to the firmware link.


----------



## dty1

clieos said:


> Ah, as I have suspected - the red part is where you get it wrong. The USB Host mode is only recently added to the E5 via its latest firmware (which is why you don't see it in the E5 manual, as it is written before this update and the info is outdated), and it *ONLY* applies to E5's microUSB port. The USB-A (full sized) only supports AOA mode (limits to 16/48), which UAPP doesn't support. If you use the USB-A port, you need the official Creative app on the PlayStore.
> 
> What you need looks like this, with microUSB on both ends.




Wow! That sounds mega! I'll get back to you. I'll be blown away if it works


----------



## dty1

It worked!!!

Thank you so much. I don't have a proper cable but I managed a connection combining an otg hub and a USB to microusb cable. It was a bit dodgy and occasionally rebooted my Note3. I will order a cable like yours. Thanks again


----------



## deltronzero

Updated the firmware and bought a short right angled Micro USB to Micro USB cable, and it works perfectly!


----------



## jincuteguy

deltronzero said:


> Got my E5 today.  Took some shots for you guys.  Need more time to listen for impressions.


 
  
 Why is it so big compare to other DAC / Amp?


----------



## mannkind246

Let's say if I were used E5 for iPod Classic (160GB), will E5  improve the sound quality significantly?
 Comparing E5 with fostex HP-P1, which one sound better with iPod Classic?
 For above comparison, you treat iPod Classic as the transport only.


----------



## KritiKal

jincuteguy said:


> Why is it so big compare to other DAC / Amp?




I don't think it's that big, really. But, the size would come down to the battery, the components for software control and all the inputs/outputs.


----------



## ClieOS

Don't forget most amp+DAC is just amp+DAC. E5 on the other hand has one extra 3.5mm headphone-out, directional mics (3 of them), mic-in, BT/nfc and optical-in and -out. Those are not the kind of features you will find on typical amp+DAC and only make sense they will take up more space.


----------



## USHI

clieos said:


> Don't forget most amp+DAC is just amp+DAC. E5 on the other hand has one extra 3.5mm headphone-out, directional mics (3 of them), mic-in, BT/nfc and optical-in and -out. Those are not the kind of features you will find on typical amp+DAC and only make sense they will take up more space.


 
 nah, its just their design. The inside of e5 is pretty spacious, it can be slimmed down if they want to.


----------



## ClieOS

ushi said:


> nah, its just their design. The inside of e5 is pretty spacious, it can be slimmed down if they want to.


 
  
 Any chance you can show us the picture of its inside?


----------



## zzffnn

E5 is bigger that many portable DAC/amp, but it is not heavy (~160 g) so you may not feel it as bulky. Those extra features like ADC and bluetooth do need more space. Also extra "empty" space may be "designed" in for cooling (processor/battery).


----------



## Sam21

the inside : 
  
 https://www.facebook.com/SoundBlasterE5


----------



## jincuteguy

Do you guys think the X7 or ZXR soundcard sounds a lot better than the E5? Should I pay more for the X7? or is it not worth the price? Right now I have the E5 and can return it.  I just want to know if the X7 will sound a lot better or just a bit better ? any info would be appreciated.
  
 Also, I forgot to ask does the E5 have this Texas Instruments TPA6120A2 amp? 
  
 And can the E5 decode Dolby Digital Live surround like the X7? thx.


----------



## Kodhifi

jincuteguy said:


> Do you guys think the X7 or ZXR soundcard sounds a lot better than the E5? Should I pay more for the X7? or is it not worth the price? Right now I have the E5 and can return it.  I just want to know if the X7 will sound a lot better or just a bit better ? any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask does the E5 have this Texas Instruments TPA6120A2 amp?
> 
> And can the E5 decode Dolby Digital Live surround like the X7? thx.


 

 No dolby digital or DTS. I don't think it can even do passthrough.IE it won't pass a bitstream out of it's optical output, only PCM.


----------



## jincuteguy

kodhifi said:


> No dolby digital or DTS. I don't think it can even do passthrough.IE it won't pass a bitstream out of it's optical output, only PCM.


 
  
 So both the E5 and X7 can't do Dolby Digital Live decode? Hm... i thought somoene said the X7 can on here?
  
 But what about the sound quality between the X7 and the ZXR sound card?  Isn't the soundcard ZXR is better? since it has the same components as the X7 but with more extra stuff like Dolby digital decoder?


----------



## ClieOS

sam21 said:


> the inside :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SoundBlasterE5


 
  
 Thanks.
  
 From the picture, the PCB occupies the whole bottom and the 3200mAH Li-ion battery takes up most of the upper side. Look pretty tight to me.


----------



## USHI

clieos said:


> Thanks.
> 
> From the picture, the PCB occupies the whole bottom and the 3200mAH Li-ion battery takes up most of the upper side. Look pretty tight to me.


 
 The bottom is almost flat and can almost remove the bottom half if they move the side buttons and the connectors up ( would reduce the thickness almost 1cm). Sorry about no picture, too lazy to take it apart again ( its easy, just need a triangle screw driver).
 And about the charge problem while plug into laptop and play, it is gone. Its my bad, didnt turn it off and reconnect again as they instruct.  
  
 p/s: still looking forward to your review


----------



## ClieOS

ushi said:


> The bottom is almost flat and can almost remove the bottom half if they move the side buttons and the connectors up ( would reduce the thickness almost 1cm). Sorry about no picture, too lazy to take it apart again ( its easy, just need a triangle screw driver).
> And about the charge problem while plug into laptop and play, it is gone. Its my bad, didnt turn it off and reconnect again as they instruct.
> 
> p/s: still looking forward to your review


 
  
 I look at it differently. To me, the components that set the height is the 3.5mm, optical jack and the pot. Their placement dictates what shape of battery can be used, which in a way dictate the overall height. The use of mostly plastic housing also mean you can't make the housing too think or small. I think a good opposite example is Oppo HA-2 - only half the height of E5 but about 2cm more in length. It might seem smaller than E5, but actually it is heavier. To reduce the overall size, Oppo designs and manufactures HA-2 more like a smartphone than your typical amp+DAC. While the result is an extremely slim device of its kind, they have to use a metal frame to keep the rigidity and result in a heavier device than E5, though it might look smaller (also consider it doesn't quite have all the features that you'll find on E5).
  
 They all have compromises of their own, so to speak.


----------



## moophus

photo courtesy of https://www.facebook.com/SoundBlasterE5/photos/pcb.901273176591848/901272853258547/

  
 Looks like the left headphone jack is less distance from the headphone amp chip. Probably the better choice even though one probably couldn't distinguish the difference.
  
 I guess while I'm at it, I'll post the other two photos from facebook, just for convenience.


----------



## lemanr

Hello to all, i have a problem with This E5 and an ipod touch last gen
  
 When i connect the Ipod to the e5 direct by lightning connector, sometimes, specially when i push pause,play,... it reproduce the souns as "slow motion", i must disconnect and reconnect the lightning cable to solve the problem
  
 Someone has a similar problem??
  
 Thanks by all and sorry for me english


----------



## rochm

Maybe could interest for E5 owner... Fit perfectly to the usb host for not having problem with usb cable... Objet :
HAME USB Right-Angle to A1 /A100 / S1 Router Right-Angle Conversion Head Adapter

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=390985792335


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone in here has E5 and ASG-2.5 from Aurisonics? 
  
 Should I use the Hi-Gain on the E5 for my ASG-2.5? Will it break anything with the ASG-2.5 since it's too much power from the E5 Amp?


----------



## ashutoshp

Hello folks. FYI, the E5 is on Massdrop for USD 149.99 (lowest join price).
 My dilemma- I'm torn between a straight up headphone amp like the Fiio E12 and a USB/DAC amp like the E5 to use with my phone on the go. I have an LG G3 which according to gsmarena has very good audio output already via the headphone jack, even better when connected to an external amplifier. But then I read that connecting something like the E12 means I'm double amping which can lead to higher distortion. If true, would I be better off with something like the E5 that can bypass the LG G3's DAC?
     I know the E5 is quite the swiss knife but most of the features are bells and whistles for me and not really all that valuable at this stage. I should also add that neither am I golden eared in that I can not hear the difference between DACs like I do with headphones or speakers, nor am I golden-walleted. Thanks.


----------



## supatoast

Received my E5 from Creative AUS (New Zealand does not carry this product) 2 days ago and is loving it! Happy customer + 1
  
 A couple of things Creative could improve.
  
 Bluetooth connectivity seems weak, I sometimes get laggy audio having my Samsung S4 in the backpack, E5 in my jeans pocket. Could be interference with other wireless technologies?
  
 Volume button when pressed mute audio, would be awesome if it can be used as a control to pause and skip music.
  
 Cheers
 Andy


----------



## zzffnn

supatoast said:


> Received my E5 from Creative AUS (New Zealand does not carry this product) 2 days ago and is loving it! Happy customer + 1
> 
> A couple of things Creative could improve.
> 
> ...




Andy and other E6 owners,

How is your E5's Bluetooth connection at home (not outdoor or in a big office/classroom with lots of phones)? Can you finish a song with less than 2 pauses?

When you put your smartphone (Bluetooth source) in one pocket and E5 in another pocket, do you get stable connection (at home)?

Home use would be my primary use, so I would not buy E5 if Bluetooth connection is poor there.

My experience with Bluetooth connection is that interference really matters and connection seems to be more stable at home (with same source and receiver used the same way).

I have a pair of new Bluetooth earphones that has stable connection at home, even with interference from my home WiFi, wireless phone, and cell phone. Pockets, bags or movements do NOT interfere. Bluetooth mouse nearby does interfere, but only when I click the mouse.

The same earphone though, when used outdoors, is unusable due to frequent drop-outs. In this case, pockets, bags or movement seem to interfere with Bluetooth connection, especially when there is other interference source. There are some spots where I have consistent cut-outs.


----------



## supatoast

Mine has been working fine at work, haven't had any drop outs after 5 hours of listening.
  
 We have wifi and lots of wireless mouse and keyboard in the office .


----------



## moophus

same here. In fact, connected to my work laptop (dell e5430) I walked to the other side of my office without issues, like 100ft away!


----------



## FlacFan

deltronzero said:


> Got my E5 today.  Took some shots for you guys.  Need more time to listen for impressions.


 
  
 How did you connect those two? Just a "normal" analog line out to line in? 
 The optical input of the E5 seems not to be coax, or is it.
 Maybe micro USB to micro USB for iBasso <--> E5. Did you try that?
  
 Cheers


----------



## jincuteguy

E5 vs Cayin C5 for Sound quality? Let put features besides.


----------



## mattris

clieos said:


> Ah, as I have suspected - the red part is where you get it wrong. The USB Host mode is only recently added to the E5 via its latest firmware (which is why you don't see it in the E5 manual, as it is written before this update and the info is outdated), and it* ONLY* applies to E5's microUSB port. The USB-A (full sized) only supports AOA mode (limits to 16/48), which UAPP doesn't support. If you use the USB-A port, you need the official Creative app on the PlayStore.
> 
> What you need looks like this, with microUSB on both ends.


 
  
 I'll be getting an E5 soon. Will this (linked) cable allow for unrestricted playback with a Samsung Galaxy S4 (Android 4.4.2)?


----------



## ClieOS

mattris said:


> I'll be getting an E5 soon. Will this (linked) cable allow for unrestricted playback with a Samsung Galaxy S4 (Android 4.4.2)?


 
  
 I am using the same cable from the same eBayer, Don't really know about GS4 but it does work fine with my Xperia Z2.


----------



## FlacFan

After 3 days with this unit, i have to say that I really like it.
  
 There are things Creative could be do better.
  
 The manual:
 Could be more specific. Also - when was the last time you had to unfold a map? Have you been able to get it back together? C'mon Creative, this was 15 years ago, it is time to get rid of this crap.
  
 The software:
 What exactly is the point of being able to create a profile, even importing / exporting and all that jazz if certain settings (Mixer) are not part of that profile. This is pathetic.
  
 The micro USB:
 The unit does not like certain cables, which otherwise work as desired. Yes, I am aware that you can have USB cables, which are for charging only. I have two perfectly fine USB cables, which will not work with the E5 but work with everything else just fine. Strange.
  
 My last issue:
 I could swear that for the first two days or so, I could have the unit connected to my PC and have my DAP connected as well and the coexisted happily. I really loved that. Listening to my DAP through the E5, hitting pause to take an incoming VoiP call on my PC.
 This stopped this morning. Now the input is on the PC no matter what. I have to unplug the PC from the micro port to get music from the DAP.
 I cannot figure that one out, maybe somebody else here has an idea?
  
 Cheers.


----------



## amrbadrawy

Can anyone tell me if the Sound blaster android app is accessable and functional over bluetooth, i mean if i connected the E3 to my phone over bluetooth will i be able to use all the functions of app including the EQ, Mic Crystalizer....etc or its limited to USB OTG connection


----------



## USHI

yes, you get all the functions over blue-tooth


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: DigitalRonyn



Originally Posted by *DigitalRonyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Definitely see the point you're making here and appreciate you laying it out visually.
> 
> We are however still using an HRTF in the final downmixed result. Despite there being only a stereo source..we're upmixing that stereo source and making a compare between the two channels and making assumptions based on the comparison. It's nowhere near as accurate as having a 5.1 or 7.1 source, but an HRTF is being applied to the end result in headphone mode.
> 
> ...





 
  
 I have a Xonar U3 that appears as a 7.1 system to Windows once you install the drivers. This is a cheap USB headphone soundcard with Dolby Headphone that is doing what your much more expensive E1/3/5 lineup isn't. It even supports optical out so you can send a Dolby Headphone processed audio stream to whatever DAC you want that has optical input.
  

  
  


Spoiler: Quote: Kodhifi



Originally Posted by *Kodhifi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> I didn't take your response as combative; no worries. I don't want people looking for a true HRTF headphone surround solution to mistake the E5 as being capable of that. And honestly with it's end audience being audiophiles we really don't care about HRTF or gaming features like scout mode. What I personally would have loved to see in the E5 would be L and R cross mixing to better replicate the sound stage of a speaker set up. This doesn't require a lot of processing, it just mixes a little of the left channel into the right, and right into the left and it makes the sound move out of the center of your head and puts it in front of you. There are certain sound effects in music tracks that sound natural on a speaker set up, but make your head hurt on a headphone because in real life your left ear hears sounds that your right ear would hear even if the sound was to the right, but on a headphone since the driver is directly over your ear, it's possible to play a sound in the left headphone and your right ear will never hear it. For instance an audio track that used a slight delay between left channel and right channel, on a speaker system may sound like an echo BOOMboom TATtat. But on a headphone it would cause confusion as the sound appears in left and then right miliseconds apart.
> 
> That being said, if Creative Labs wanted to add a true HRTF function to the E5 they need only enable it in the windows driver and let the PC do all the work of encoding surround to headphone. That is what Plantronics does with their Gamecon. The headphone is just a dumb USB device, it has no special processing built in, but the windows driver runs everything through the dolby headphone plugin before rendering it to the headphone's DAC. The driver is detected as a multi channel surround device by windows in order to provide the dolby headphone with surround information. I don't doubt that Creative Labs could easily do that on the driver side without modifying anything in the E5's firmware, but again, I think the emphasis should be kept on audiophile needs and not try to make it a gamer card, you have the Xfi for that.
> 
> One other request is that you unlock the other bit and sample rates that conform to the USB audio standard. Without installing Creative's drivers, the E5 is only allowed to use 24bit 48khz sampling with no other options available. My guess is because this is the native bit rate of the digital mixer built into the E5, and when you install the Creative driver it's simply re-converting anything higher or lower, back to 24/48 before sending it to the DAC. I know the DAC chip itself supports 24/192 but you guys obviously have a digital mixer built inline between the USB decoder and the DAC, hence the reason you can't enable a true direct mode. Blu-tooth is always mixed because the digital mixer is always on and can't be turned off, even in 'direct mode'.


 
  





> I don't doubt that Creative Labs could easily do that on the driver side without modifying anything in the E5's firmware, but again, I think the emphasis should be kept on audiophile needs and not try to make it a gamer card, you have the Xfi for that.


 
  
 I disagree that the Creative sound cards are an alternative or should be treated as such. If you have two graphics cards then you really don't have the room for a sound card. Not only does the sound card interfere with the air cooling of one of the graphics cards but it is also susceptible to EMI. Furthermore, the sound card series has always had to support headphones and a physical 5.1 speaker setup and this has caused problems because all their sound cards have a high output impedance of at least 20Ω.
  
 The point of the E series is that it is dedicated to headphones and there are no compromises in favor of speakers. Virtual surround sound should be a part of that package considering that SBX Pro Studio VSS is well liked. Secondly, there is currently no way to get SBX VSS 7.1 which and if the E series supported that then it would make an incredibly good deal in the budget USB DAC/Amp market. You'd have a strong advantage over both Fiio and Schiit by offering far more features at a good price.


----------



## amrbadrawy

I would like to know if i will always need the Android app or the PC app to be able to use the E5 settings, i mean if i installed the soundblaster app adjusted the settings and then removed the app will the E5 retain the settings internally so i don't need the app anymore (Same question for PC application)?


----------



## FlacFan

amrbadrawy said:


> I would like to know if i will always need the Android app or the PC app to be able to use the E5 settings, i mean if i installed the soundblaster app adjusted the settings and then removed the app will the E5 retain the settings internally so i don't need the app anymore (Same question for PC application)?


 
  
  
 Yes.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## deltronzero

How I've been using my E5 recently.
  

  

  
 Note 4 bluetooth to E5 line-out to C5 to the T51i.  Sounds great.


----------



## HotIce

I would drop some weight and lose the C5, especially with the T51i efficiency.


----------



## jincuteguy

deltronzero said:


> How I've been using my E5 recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Isn't that bad for using E5 + C5 together?


----------



## ClieOS

jincuteguy said:


> Isn't that bad for using E5 + C5 together?


 
  
 He is feeding E5's line-out to C5, basically turning the whole thing into a wireless setup.


----------



## SlickSteiner

So guys, I'm planning on getting a DAC/AMP for my AKG K7XX headphone. Will the Creative Sound Blaster E5 be equal or better in terms of sound quality with JDS C5D, Oppo HA-2 or Cayin C5DAC?


----------



## chry5alis

lemanr said:


> Hello to all, i have a problem with This E5 and an ipod touch last gen
> 
> When i connect the Ipod to the e5 direct by lightning connector, sometimes, specially when i push pause,play,... it reproduce the souns as "slow motion", i must disconnect and reconnect the lightning cable to solve the problem
> 
> ...


 

 make sure you have the creative apps installed on iphone - this solved the problem for me


----------



## lemanr

chry5alis said:


> make sure you have the creative apps installed on iphone - this solved the problem for me


 

 Thank you, i install the apps but actually i didnt configure it
  
 I will try


----------



## paulguru

I read this DAC have 2.2ohm as output impedance, its true ?
  
*Then permit to keep the Sennheiser 6xx with high level of volume regolator ???*
  
 With my ZXR i have difficult to set my ideal volume level because with only normal gain i must to keep the general volume around 10% ( sometimes 6-8% ) and this value is too low and the volume setting became too sensible. 
  
 Sometimes touching the regolator of my keyboard ( it move with +/-2% steps ) i find the 10% too high, and 8% too weak ..... and i cant find the right volume level )


----------



## Jazic

Hey guys! I have a quick question...
  
*Does the e5's surround (sbx) work without a pc when using either analog 1/8" or digital/optical input?*
  
 I'm looking to add surround sound to my gaming setup using Optical-Out from my Xbox/PS into the E5. I'm perfectly fine with using just stereo but I'd prefer to have just a small amount of SBX surround so it's not a hard left and hard right panning. 
  
 Thanks for any help!


----------



## ClieOS

paulguru said:


> I read this DAC have 2.2ohm as output impedance, its true ?
> 
> *Then permit to keep the Sennheiser 6xx with high level of volume regolator ???*
> 
> ...


 
  
 I measured the output impedance before and it is indeed around 2.2ohm.
  
 Can't tell you much about the Sennheiser but I haven't had any problem fine adjusting its volume with any of the headphone I tried.
  


jazic said:


> Hey guys! I have a quick question...
> 
> *Does the e5's surround (sbx) work without a pc when using either analog 1/8" or digital/optical input?*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, SBX can be activated / deactivated without PC. It has a dedicated switch on the side.


----------



## Jazic

clieos said:


> Yes, SBX can be activated / deactivated without PC. It has a dedicated switch on the side.


 
  
 SBX with surround via Optical?
  
 I just chatted with Creative CS and they stated it only worked with analog and not with optical.
  
 Further on their product page it says it adds EQ without a PC but doesn't mention surround.


----------



## ClieOS

jazic said:


> SBX with surround via Optical?
> 
> I just chatted with Creative CS and they stated it only worked with analog and not with optical.
> 
> Further on their product page it says it adds EQ without a PC but doesn't mention surround.


 
  
 SBX has surround sound effect built-in, you just need to configure it correctly the first time, via a PC's software driver or the smartphone app.
  
 Also I can confirm SBX works on Optical-in, as I am using it right now - in fact, I am listening to E5 currently, fed by a CD player's optical-out while I am still able to change its setting via the smartphone app (via Bluetooth).


----------



## Jazic

clieos said:


> SBX has surround sound effect built-in, you just need to configure it correctly the first time, via a PC's software driver or the smartphone app.
> 
> Also I can confirm SBX works on Optical-in, as I am using it right now - in fact, I am listening to E5 currently, fed by a CD player's optical-out while I am still able to change its setting via the smartphone app (via Bluetooth).


 
  
 Thank you and damn you.. Another purchase I'm going to make. When does it end? My wallet. Pure beaten and bruised wallet... 
  
 But that said and done, I'm ordering now.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Warning: Jazic



Originally Posted by *Jazic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Hey guys! I have a quick question...
> 
> *Does the e5's surround (sbx) work without a pc when using either analog 1/8" or digital/optical input?*
> 
> ...





 
  
 As I have said earlier in this thread DO NOT buy the E series if you want 5.1 or 7.1 virtual surround sound. It is not capable of doing it because it does not appear to Windows as a 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setup. The Xonar U3 does as shown in the link or you can get an X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB (SBX version).


----------



## chry5alis

jazic said:


> Hey guys! I have a quick question...
> 
> *Does the e5's surround (sbx) work without a pc when using either analog 1/8" or digital/optical input?*
> 
> ...


 

 I dont see why not.  You configure how you want the sbx to sound via the computer or phone app, then the e5 stores these settings as default for when you press the sbx button.  you can also bluetooth an android or ios phone via the app to use as remote control while using other cable as input


----------



## Jazic

How does the Bluetooth sound vs a wired connection? Wondering what I'd be sacrificing.


----------



## chry5alis

I was running an ipod touch via usb through this for portable audio, unfortunately my girlfriend seems to have *ahem* acquired the ipod from me to listen to her awful 'chalene' podcasts.

Can anyone please recommend a good DAP that would pair well with the sound blaster e5?


----------



## MiRaCL

Bought a E5 on friday and so far i'm pretty happy. So far i've just been using it with my laptop streaming from Tidal. Ordered the OTG cables from ebay so i can use it with my phone as well.
 Pairs real well with Beoplay H6 Dj Khaled edition. 
  
 Is there anything i need to set up to get the e5 to work with android? Just micro usb to micro usb otg calbe and everything should work? Running 5.1.1 on a nexus 6.


----------



## Jazic

miracl said:


> Bought a E5 on friday and so far i'm pretty happy. So far i've just been using it with my laptop streaming from Tidal. Ordered the OTG cables from ebay so i can use it with my phone as well.
> Pairs real well with Beoplay H6 Dj Khaled edition.
> 
> Is there anything i need to set up to get the e5 to work with android? Just micro usb to micro usb otg calbe and everything should work? Running 5.1.1 on a nexus 6.


 
  
 You don't even need an OTG cable. Just take your charging cable and plug in the large male usb plug that goes in your charger directly into the E5. It has the conversion built in. The Micro USB slot on the E5 is for charging and PC connection. 
  
  
 Question: Does streaming Tidal over bluetooth reduce the quality at all compared to having it connected via optical or usb?


----------



## ClieOS

jazic said:


> You don't even need an OTG cable. Just take your charging cable and plug in the large male usb plug that goes in your charger directly into the E5. It has the conversion built in. *The Micro USB slot on the E5 is for charging and PC connection. *
> 
> 
> Question: Does streaming Tidal over bluetooth reduce the quality at all compared to having it connected via optical or usb?


 
  
 Since the latest firmware, not anymore. Now the big USB-A female port as well as the microUSB port can be used for OTG purpose. The former supports AOA protocol while the later supports USB Host for DAC. The detail has been somewhat covered in this thread, just search for them.
  
 If you can't hear a difference between Bluetooth vs. optical / USB, then you don't need to worry about it. Just try it out yourself to determine. Personally, I can't tell most aptX (or even high bitrate SBC) from wire connection most of the time.


----------



## Jazic

clieos said:


> Since the latest firmware, not anymore. Now the big USB-A female port as well as the microUSB port can be used for OTG purpose. The former supports AOA protocol while the later supports USB Host for DAC. The detail has been somewhat covered in this thread, just search for them.
> 
> If you can't hear a difference between Bluetooth vs. optical / USB, then you don't need to worry about it. Just try it out yourself to determine. Personally, I can't tell most aptX (or even high bitrate SBC) from wire connection most of the time.


 
  
 What's the purpose for allowing the microUSB port as well as the large port?
  
 My main concern with the large USB port on the E5 is the E5 charges my phone which will reduce the battery of the E5.


----------



## ClieOS

jazic said:


> What's the purpose for allowing the microUSB port as well as the large port?
> 
> My main concern with the large USB port on the E5 is the E5 charges my phone which will reduce the battery of the E5.


 
  
 You already listed the first concern people have - for AOA (Android Open Accessory) protocol to work (under Google's official Android's spec), the slave devices must power the host to trigger the AOA function. E5 is originally designed to work with AOA only via the USB-A port, but some complain that it shorten E5's battery life as well as limits the output to 16bit / 44.1kHz. The reason to design it with AOA is because AOA is universally supported by all Android since 3.2 Honeycomb, while USB Host for Audio DAC is implemented individually by different manufacturer and therefore the support is not universal. So Creatiuve picks AOA for wider compatibility.
  
 The support for USB Audio Host function is later added to the microUSB port as a respond to those do own a Android smartphone that supports USB Audio as well as an option to prolong battery life, as well as Hi-res playback. However, USB Audio Host is not universal and therefore not all smartphone support it.


----------



## Jazic

clieos said:


> You already listed the first concern people have - for AOA (Android Open Accessory) protocol to work (under Google's official Android's spec), the slave devices must power the host to trigger the AOA function. E5 is originally designed to work with AOA only via the USB-A port, but some complain that it shorten E5's battery life as well as limits the output to 16bit / 44.1kHz. The reason to design it with AOA is because AOA is universally supported by all Android since 3.2 Honeycomb, while USB Host for Audio DAC is implemented individually by different manufacturer and therefore the support is not universal. So Creatiuve picks AOA for wider compatibility.
> 
> The support for USB Audio Host function is later added to the microUSB port as a respond to those do own a Android smartphone that supports USB Audio as well as an option to prolong battery life, as well as Hi-res playback. However, USB Audio Host is not universal and therefore not all smartphone support it.


 
  
 Thanks for the reply and info.
  
 My Samsung S4 with V4A does work well with any DAC with USB I've tried using. Even the E1 works with my phone. I'll try the MicroUSB plug next time I connect it but most likely it'll be bluetooth since it seems there is no signal loss with it. 
  
 First things first, I need to update the firmware.


----------



## paulguru

paulguru said:


> I read this DAC have 2.2ohm as output impedance, its true ?
> 
> *Then permit to keep the Sennheiser 6xx with high level of volume regolator ???*
> 
> ...


 
 help please


----------



## paulguru

Compared to ZXR how is the sound quality and timbre ?


----------



## AUserName501

paulguru said:


> help please


 
  
 Not much you can do. I use X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB (SBX version) -> Optical Out -> DAC with optical input. Virtual Surround Sound processed audio works fine through this.


----------



## MiRaCL

The E5 drives my old Beyer DT-880 pro 250ohm really well. Tried these with the e5 on friday and thought the sound was not that good. Later i noticed that i was playing via bluetooth(not apt--x). 
  
 Stupid of google to not include apt-x support in the nexus 6. I can use my old Note 2 if i want to use apt-x i guess.


----------



## hoshiyomi

I was wondering if anyone has noticed perceivable hiss with their e5, when using high sensitivity iems (Dunu Titan 1 specifically)

I find it quite noticeable when no music is playing. Muting bluetooth in the mixer helps, or attenuating that to about 25% volume makes it good enough, however even if all inputs and outputs are muted there is a bit of noise.

I suppose it is not defective, but having experienced with better soundcards like asus xonar st, and other EMU stuff from Creative, I am not quite expecting this sort of absolute noise floor.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClieOS

I have the Titan 1 as well. There is hiss when no music is playing, but I won't describe it as being 'quite noticeable'. In my case, I'll say it is more like a fainted background sound that I won't notice normally unless I am paying attention to it.


----------



## hoshiyomi

Perhaps I am exaggerating it a bit.

I gather this is a side effect that comes with having lots of gain, this thing packs a good voltage swing before clipping. Looks like a resistive divider may be in order. I wish the low gain setting is more like up to 1x - 2x gain instead of 5x, should have better gain staging and provide more effective bits since e5 uses digital attenuation.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamefford

I just picked one up.  Seems an interesting device.  It drives my Alpha Primes and PM-3's well.  There is noticeable hiss with my 1964 Ears quads (sensitive CIEMS).  The SBX is interesting, the dac is acceptable and the amp seems decent.  I'm not sure that I'll keep it, I really don't need it.  It seems kind of cool for streaming Tidal to it, and driving the Alpha Primes.  If anyone wants an essentially NIB one, shoot me a PM.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Just got the E5. Tried it with my Samsung S4 and Tab 3. 

I was able to hook it up to both devices easily.

Though my initial impressions are not very good. I have all effects off, yet the music seems just slightly wrong. Like there is an emphasis on all frequencies making everything sound slightly messy.

I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong? Never had this issue with my FiiO E07K.

I've yet to test them via my computer, I'll have to try that tomorrow.


----------



## MiRaCL

bloodypenguin said:


> Just got the E5. Tried it with my Samsung S4 and Tab 3.
> 
> I was able to hook it up to both devices easily.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are you sure you aren't playing via Bluetooth?
 When i first tried my E5 the sound was horrible. Saw later that i was playing via bluetooth(without apt-x).
  
 Check if the power light is blue. If it is you are connected trough bluetooth.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

miracl said:


> Are you sure you aren't playing via Bluetooth?
> When i first tried my E5 the sound was horrible. Saw later that i was playing via bluetooth(without apt-x).
> 
> Check if the power light is blue. If it is you are connected trough bluetooth.




Not on Bluetooth. Not sure what the issue is. I'll test for a few more days. Try it on my computer. Maybe I got a faulty one.

..


----------



## MiRaCL

Just got 2 usb2go cables of ebay and are having som problems.
  
 The E5 works with my Nexus6 this way, but the volume is so low. It's if the amplifier in the E5 isn't active and it's just passing audio trough from the phone.
 The volume knob on the e5 works as it should.
  
 I've also pressed the power button twice so the led is blinking white.
  
 Anyone have a clue?


----------



## ClieOS

miracl said:


> Just got 2 usb2go cables of ebay and are having som problems.
> 
> The E5 works with my Nexus6 this way, but the volume is so low. It's if the amplifier in the E5 isn't active and it's just passing audio trough from the phone.
> The volume knob on the e5 works as it should.
> ...


 
  
 Probably just your Nexus 6 has a low digital volume setting. If the amp in E5 isn't active, you won't even hear a sound. Try USB Audio Player PRO if you haven't done so, go to its setting > hardware volume > and adjust the first slider up to increase the digital volume range, then go left to unit 8 and slide it all the way down to disable mic input.


----------



## paulguru

*CAN U HELP ME ?*
 How is the sound signature of this E5 compared to the ZXR model ?


----------



## Sam21

Are all analogue signals that are inputted through the line-in of the E5 go through the ADC ? or does the signal bypass the ADC ? if you connect your cell to the line-in with a stereo cable, does it go straight to the amp section or does it get processed by ADC then DAC and then the amp ? 
  
  
 another question : 
  
 is the EQ digital only ? when you input an analogue signal, in order for it to get EQed, it has to be turned into a digital signal by the ADC ?
  
 or is the EQ analogue ?
  
 Can I turn the ADC off ?


----------



## ClieOS

sam21 said:


> Are all analogue signals that are inputted through the line-in of the E5 go through the ADC ? or does the signal bypass the ADC ? if you connect your cell to the line-in with a stereo cable, does it go straight to the amp section or does it get processed by ADC then DAC and then the amp ?
> 
> 
> another question :
> ...


 
  
 These Q have been answered before, but here again:
  
 Yes, all inputs, including line-in, will go through the ADC. The reason is, that's the only way SBX (which is a digital process by the on board Creative SB-AXX1 processor) can work on all inputs and not just limits to digital - and yes of course, they will go through DAC and amp section (*excluding the line-out) as well for analog output.
  
 That being said, the answers for the three following Qs are: Yes, No, and No.


----------



## paulguru

paulguru said:


> *CAN U HELP ME ?*
> How is the sound signature of this E5 compared to the ZXR model ?


 
 HELP please  ?


----------



## king conan

hi there,
  
 I'm joining the E5 club. Since my Galaxy S6 has the USB audio out partially blocked now I see a good opportunity to try the apt x codec.
  
 I also have a Cayin C5 amp and my headphones are Senn HD650, Dunu Titan 1 and Ostry KC06A. I'm really curious about the performance of my HD650 directly attached to E5 vs. amped by the C5.


----------



## FlacFan

paulguru said:


> HELP please  ?


 
 I am thinking you won't have a whole lotta luck with your question. I have an E5 and therefore absolutely no need for the ZXR at all. Those who have the ZXR won't be needing the E5....
  
 Unless a professional gear tester/hoarder comes along.....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## paulguru

flacfan said:


> I am thinking you won't have a whole lotta luck with your question. I have an E5 and therefore absolutely no need for the ZXR at all. Those who have the ZXR won't be needing the E5....
> 
> Unless a professional gear tester/hoarder comes along.....
> 
> Cheers.


 
 i want to upgrade my ZXR with this E5 because have a lower output impedance ( with my zxr i must to keep my 598 around 6-8% ), and ill not need to install the drivers ( so i'll can install Win10 )
  
 But i must to know the difference as sound signature between two.


----------



## USHI

e5 not work well with windows 10 yet ( and you still have to install driver), there's a new driver rolling out for windows 10 in august.


----------



## hoshiyomi

Connected a DMM and did some quick and dirty measurements on the e5, used computer generated 60hz tone into VAC meter and read 1.6V from the line out. HP out on low gain max out at 1.4V, while high gain was able to throw out a good 5.6V. (All measurements Vrms)
  
 Assuming there is no clipping, I would guess they are running on +/-18V DC-DC converters since that would be required to put out close to 16Vp-p, pretty good for a battery powered device and plenty voltage swing for high impedance headphones.
  
 Looking at CS4398's datasheet I now understand why I noticed noise on the output. Being 107dB THD+N noise floor isn't one of its strong suits, combine that with the fact there's reserved headroom for the mixer / digital processing, plus voltage gain down the chain, it's not surprising how the noise floor creeps into the audible range while using highly sensitive IEMs. The noise floor isn't particularly bad, but not really the best in terms of gain staging, as digital attenuation relies on extra bit-depth in the DAC, having designed a resistive attenuator somewhere in the chain would maximize the usable effective bit depth a bit better.
  
 I would suggest for those who want the most out of their e5 when using sensitive headphones build an adapter with say 22R to 30R divided by 2R to bring the voltage swing down to 0.4V range (high gain switch) in order to get some extra SNR.


----------



## paulguru

ushi said:


> e5 not work well with windows 10 yet ( and you still have to install driver), there's a new driver rolling out for windows 10 in august.


 
 With E5 once setted all parameters, the drivers is no longer needed.
 ZXR instead need absolutly the driver


----------



## FlacFan

ushi said:


> e5 not work well with windows 10 yet ( and you still have to install driver), there's a new driver rolling out for windows 10 in august.


 
  
  


paulguru said:


> With E5 once setted all parameters, the drivers is no longer needed.
> ZXR instead need absolutly the driver


 
  
  
 Strictly speaking: a driver is not needed at any rate. It is just another USB device.
  
 It is the software (E series control panel) you may have to install on your PC.
  
 However, you can also opt for just installing the mobile app on your Android or iPhone, which makes it 100% portable.
 The ZXR is a PCi card with an external device controller. From just reading on their web site that Sound Blaster E-series control panel is the same for both, so the sound out should be not all that different....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## paulguru

not much different yes, i suspect it ..... but speaking more precisely ?


----------



## Icte

Hi!
  
 Not sure if this has been asked before but I am planning to upgrade my Sound Blaster ZxR to the E5, as it is quite cheap compared to X7.
  
 I was wondering if anyone has directly compared the ZxR to the E5? If so, what are your impressions? Any differences in sound? Is there any noticeable latency differences between those two (i.e. does E5 have a higher latency?)?
  
 I am also wondering if it would be possible to bypass the E5's DAC and AMP by using an optical out connection to an external AMP/DAC (e.g. Schiit Magni/Modi stack)?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## aamefford

Shameless self serving plug - I have an essentially new one listed in the FS thread here, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Arata

paulguru said:


> With E5 once setted all parameters, the drivers is no longer needed.
> ZXR instead need absolutly the driver


 
 Hi - 
 I have both the E5 and the ZXR (please see my profile for usage), will try to help.  Can confirm that ZXR works on Windows 10; will test using Spotify and my IM-02s between desktop and mobile. I'll use a direct connection to the E5 from my S6, then move the IM02s to the ZXR from the desktop, using the same Spotify Premium sound source.
  
 Could also test some 192khz FLACs if required.


----------



## Arata

Both the E5 and ZXR have me needing to use under 15% volume [edit] with EQ at 0db. I.e. comfortable listening for me now at work on the E5 with gain on low for my IM-02 ranges (depending on content) from say 3% to 12%, hooking it up to my Windows 8.1 PC via USB. 13% up is getting loud with most content.
  
 I use VolStep - Volume Step Adjuster @ http://sourceforge.net/projects/volstep/ - to make this a *lot* more manageable. Here's my volstep_start.bat :
  

```
@echo off SET VOLUME_STEP=0.3 reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v volstep /f /t REG_SZ /d "\"%~dp0volstep.exe\" %VOLUME_STEP%" cd "%~dp0" start volstep %VOLUME_STEP%
```
  
  
 Another edit, since I've already modified this post multiple times - a major difference between the E5 and the ZXR is the handling of multiple channels. The E5 is a stereo device, essentially, whereas the ZXR is not.  Haven't tried the E5 for gaming, and I'm not going to (sorry), but the ZXR's headphone surround is just fantastic (e.g. playing Insurgency).
  
 Great sound on both; I'll do some A-B tonight if time permits.

 I'm not using the ACM command module as I found it detracted from the sound quality.


----------



## hoshiyomi

Thanks for the mod!
  
 I was using EQ preamp to pad down some volume so there can be more adjustment steps, but this is a more elegant solution.
 I am also using Volume2 (https://irzyxa.wordpress.com/tag/volume2/) alongside of this, it's a good volume OSD thing.


----------



## paulguru

arata said:


> Both the E5 and ZXR have me needing to use under 15% volume [edit] with EQ at 0db. I.e. comfortable listening for me now at work on the E5 with gain on low for my IM-02 ranges (depending on content) from say 3% to 12%, hooking it up to my Windows 8.1 PC via USB. 13% up is getting loud with most content.
> 
> I use VolStep - Volume Step Adjuster @ http://sourceforge.net/projects/volstep/ - to make this a *lot* more manageable. Here's my volstep_start.bat :
> 
> ...


 
 E5 too have the SBX Pro ( surround )
 its not the same ?


----------



## Arata

paulguru said:


> E5 too have the SBX Pro ( surround )
> its not the same ?


 
  
 E5 only presents as a stereo system to the OS. It will still work for decoding some sources of surround audio, however the ZXR does feature true multichannel support which will almost always be easier to deal with. I.e. a game can see that there's multiple channels, output surround to that without much effort.
  
 See e.g. http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=717470


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: paulguru



Originally Posted by *paulguru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> E5 too have the SBX Pro ( surround )
> its not the same ?


 
  


  
 If you want virtual surround sound do not buy any of the E series because none of them do it. I've said this earlier in the thread. Until the E series can appear to Windows as a 5.1 or 7.1 speaker system it is not possible to do virtual surround sound.
  
My setup for SBX virtual surround sound is here. Any DAC with optical input will work in that setup. It's frustrating but it's the best system to use until they make SBX Pro Studio just as software and works with USB DACs. X-Fi MB3 just doesn't work with USB DACs in my experience.


----------



## Icte

arata said:


> E5 only presents as a stereo system to the OS. It will still work for decoding some sources of surround audio, however the ZXR does feature true multichannel support which will almost always be easier to deal with. I.e. a game can see that there's multiple channels, output surround to that without much effort.
> 
> See e.g. http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=717470


 
  
  


ausername501 said:


> Spoiler: Quote: paulguru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So what you are saying is that if you plug a pair of headphones into the E5 (which in turn is connected to the PC via USB) and in SBX Pro Studio (for E5) tick the box next to Surround, it will not give any surround sound in games?


----------



## Icte

arata said:


> Both the E5 and ZXR have me needing to use under 15% volume [edit] with EQ at 0db. I.e. comfortable listening for me now at work on the E5 with gain on low for my IM-02 ranges (depending on content) from say 3% to 12%, hooking it up to my Windows 8.1 PC via USB. 13% up is getting loud with most content.
> 
> I use VolStep - Volume Step Adjuster @ http://sourceforge.net/projects/volstep/ - to make this a *lot* more manageable. Here's my volstep_start.bat :
> 
> ...


 
   

 Could you comment on the differences between ZxR and E5 in terms of sound quality when using the same pair of headphones/earphones? Is there any noticeable difference at all?


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: Icte



Originally Posted by *Icte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> So what you are saying is that if you plug a pair of headphones into the E5 (which in turn is connected to the PC via USB) and in SBX Pro Studio (for E5) tick the box next to Surround, it will not give any surround sound in games?





 
 It will not get 5.1 virtual surround sound. There will only be front left and front right speakers (2.0) which is useless and I wouldn't want to use it with music either. Game cannot send 5.1 or 7.1 channel audio to the E series as the E series doesn't appear as a 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound speaker setup to Windows. Do not buy the E series if you want virtual surround sound for games.


----------



## Icte

ausername501 said:


> It will not get 5.1 virtual surround sound. There will only be front left and front right speakers (2.0) which is useless and I wouldn't want to use it with music either. Game cannot send 5.1 or 7.1 channel audio to the E series as the E series doesn't appear as a 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound speaker setup to Windows. Do not buy the E series if you want virtual surround sound for games.


 

 Have you tested this yourself, by ticking the Surround box in SBX Pro Studio and then played a game with the E5? I thought virtual surround was all software and only required a pair of stereo headset?
  
 Is there any solution to make the E5 recognized as 5.1 or 7.1 surround speaker in Windows?


----------



## Arata

icte said:


> Could you comment on the differences between ZxR and E5 in terms of sound quality when using the same pair of headphones/earphones? Is there any noticeable difference at all?


 
 Yes, the differences are absolutely there. I've just listening to The Dark Knight Rises now, doing some A-Bs between the E5 through my phone and the ZXR on the desktop. Source was Spotify (I also have a 24 bit version - which is even better, but I haven't put that on my phone), for fairness, and am sitting down to write this now. I am using the ATH IM02 in ears, which have about 60 odd hours on them I'd guess. 
  
 So, the E5 is much warmer, if I may, and the ZXR feels (perhaps significantly) more open and far more detailed, overall more controlled (better timbre for sure).  It's worth noting that the EQ on the ZXR goes from +- 24 db, whereas the E5 is only +- 12db.
  
 Having said that, I still greatly enjoy my E5s - it's fantastic for work and on the go. I'd be surprised if the ZXR didn't sound better, given the amount of engineering they've managed to cram into that card. The E5 is physically much much smaller and has to pack a battery as well. Now, I've used the bluetooth connection here as for some reason my USB cable (not the one SB provided me, that's at work) had some issues, but I don't believe there's a significant difference between the two.
  
 For the best comparison I guess I ought to install the E5 software alongside the ZXR one on the desktop, and run both from there, however I really don't feel like doing that as it's a relatively clean install. Suffice to say I'm using the E5 directly connected to my work computer and there sound is just about identical from that and the phone; I've done some A-Bs there.
  
 (As a PS, very happy with the IM-02s which seem to get somewhat better every week. Didn't like them that much on zero hours, surprising how playing time has helped.)


----------



## AUserName501

icte said:


> Have you tested this yourself, by ticking the Surround box in SBX Pro Studio and then played a game with the E5? I thought virtual surround was all software and only required a pair of stereo headset?
> 
> Is there any solution to make the E5 recognized as 5.1 or 7.1 surround speaker in Windows?


 
  
 For virtual surround sound to work it requires the game to send 5.1 or 7.1 multi-channel audio to the playback device. This requires the playback device to appear to Windows as a 5.1 or 7.1 speaker system. As the E series does not do this the game cannot send the multi-channel audio to the playback device. Therefore virtual surround sound doesn't work because the virtual surround sound software isn't receiving the audio channels for the center and rear speakers.


----------



## paulguru

New Creative product ! :
  
[size=24.5699996948242px]Creative Sound BlasterX G5: 7.1[/size]
  
Have anyone seen it ?


----------



## Icte

paulguru said:


> New Creative product ! :
> 
> [size=24.5699996948242px]Creative Sound BlasterX G5: 7.1[/size]
> 
> Have anyone seen it ?


 

 Very interesting, hopefully it'll be on-par with ZxR and may be a future upgrade for me. From the feedback I can tell that E5 is not as good as ZxR in terms of sound quality (for me, at least) and the lack of virtual surround support for stereo headsets is a dealbreaker for me. Hopefully G5 will be what the E5 could not be for me!
  
 EDIT: Here is some more information on this upcoming product:
  
 http://www.creative.com/corporate/pressroom/?id=13476


----------



## paulguru

icte said:


> Very interesting, hopefully it'll be on-par with ZxR and may be a future upgrade for me. From the feedback I can tell that E5 is not as good as ZxR in terms of sound quality (for me, at least) and the lack of virtual surround support for stereo headsets is a dealbreaker for me. Hopefully G5 will be what the E5 could not be for me!
> 
> EDIT: Here is some more information on this upcoming product:
> 
> http://www.creative.com/corporate/pressroom/?id=13476


 
 how can it to be 7.1 ?
 Then it will not only stereo like E5 ? supporto multi channel like ZXR ?


----------



## AUserName501

http://www.creative.com/corporate/pressroom/?id=13476
  


> Sound BlasterX G5 is priced at USD149.99 and will be available at the online store at creative.com November 2015.


 
  
 This not what I wanted at all and I'm certainly not going to buy something that expensive just for SBX Pro Studio 7.1 Virtual Surround Sound. Might be a nice alternative to buying a Modi/Magni for some people but I doubt it's suitable for IEMs.
  
 Still haven't got the output impedance under 1Ω either. Bet the volume control is still linked to the OS as well.
  
 The only reason I have an X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB (SBX version) is because I can do optical out to another DAC with VSS processed audio.
  


paulguru said:


> how can it to be 7.1 ?
> Then it will not only stereo like E5 ? supporto multi channel like ZXR ?


 
  
 Virtual surround sound processed audio is stereo because headphones are stereo.
  
 What they are saying is that it appears to Windows as a 7.1 speaker system so you can get 7.1 virtual surround sound with films and games.
  
 http://www.blasterx.com/
  
 They really need to make SBX 7.1 Virtual Surround Sound that is purely software and can output to any DAC. There is too much resistance and people want to use their own DACs and Amps rather than be stuck using Creatives.


----------



## paulguru

why to be 7.1 if SBX pro is 5.1 ?


----------



## Arata

paulguru said:


> why to be 7.1 if SBX pro is 5.1 ?


 
 Better support for games, I'd say. The better the position encoding, the better the end spatialisation result.


----------



## paulguru

ok but is SBX Pro run max to 5.1 mode, means 7.1 will be useless.


----------



## AUserName501

paulguru said:


> ok but is SBX Pro run max to 5.1 mode, means 7.1 will be useless.


 
  
 SBX Pro is perfectly capable of 7.1 virtual surround sound and X-Fi MB3 did this. The problem is that all the sound cards were 5.1 and therefore appeared to Windows as a 5.1 speaker system. If they appeared as a 7.1 speaker system then SBX would have done 7.1 virtual surround sound.
  
  


arata said:


> Better support for games, I'd say. The better the position encoding, the better the end spatialisation result.


 
  
 More speakers = better localisation
  
 However, it is dependant upon how the game handles surround sound. Some games just mirrored the rear channels in a 5.1 setup to the side channels in a 7.1 setup which is not good.


----------



## paulguru

ausername501 said:


> SBX Pro is perfectly capable of 7.1 virtual surround sound and X-Fi MB3 did this. The problem is that all the sound cards were 5.1 and therefore appeared to Windows as a 5.1 speaker system. If they appeared as a 7.1 speaker system then SBX would have done 7.1 virtual surround sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 SBX Pro in 7.1 mode ??
 WOW !!!


----------



## AUserName501

@DigitalRonyn
  
 So I've just installed the BlasterX Acoustic Engine Light. It appears to be a cut down version of X-Fi MB3 and most notably has the same critical flaw that I complained about here.
  


> If you are going to make a pure software version of SBX Pro Studio then it has to do a few things that X-Fi MB3 did wrong. It needs to appear to Windows as a 7.1 speaker setup. It also needs to be able to output to a stereo USB DAC. That makes sense as virtual surround sound processed audio is stereo and is what Razer Surround currently does.


 
  
 BlasterX Acoustic Engine will still only appear to Windows as Stereo when the output device is only capable of stereo. If I switch the output device to my Xonar U3 which appears to Windows as a 7.1 speaker system then the BlasterX Playback device will also appear as a 7.1 speaker system.
  
*This needs to be fixed. The BlasterX playback device must be able to appear as a 7.1 speaker system to Windows even when the output device is a Stereo USB DAC. *
  


  
 This is on Windows 7 x64.
  
 Secondly, I'm not going to buy one of your headsets just to get the full featured BlasterX so I can adjust the settings such as Surround, Crystalizer etc. Please either make these settings adjustable in the free version or include a purchasable version of the software that has these features unlocked. I'm not going to stop using my HD800 to go out and buy a H7.
  
 It's seriously disappointing that a critical bug in X-Fi MB3 (which this is clearly a reskinned version of) has not been fixed. However, at least Creative seem to be on the right track.
  
 I'm also getting distorted audio when outputting to Xonar U3 or Xonar U3 SPDIF but not when outputting to Fiio E17. I'm not getting distorted audio either when the playback device is X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro.
  
 For some reason when I select Xonar U3 in BlasterX Select Playback Device Menu. When I reopen that menu it will have Xonar U3 SPDIF selected instead. It does the exact same thing when I select X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro (USB) and reopen the menu to find X-Fi Surround SPDIF selected.
  

  
 The Demo is neat but it needs to be close to the head to hear anything. May need a text tooltip to explain what to do.
  
 You can download BlasterX Acoustic Engine Light here. Scroll down the page and fill in the form. A disposable email address works. Wait for the activation code to arrive.


----------



## jincuteguy

ausername501 said:


> @DigitalRonyn
> 
> So I've just installed the BlasterX Acoustic Engine Light. It appears to be a cut down version of X-Fi MB3 and most notably has the same critical flaw that I complained about here.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you had an HD800, why do'nt you buy the Creative X7 Dac / Amp $400 to use that with? It's a lot better than these cheap solutions?
  
 Also , I don't get Creative Sound blaster, why would they make something new and called it Acoustice Engine? When they already have the SBX surround software? Now it just make ppl confuse more what to use.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: jincuteguy



Originally Posted by *jincuteguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> If you had an HD800, why do'nt you buy the Creative X7 Dac / Amp $400 to use that with? It's a lot better than these cheap solutions?
> 
> Also , I don't get Creative Sound blaster, why would they make something new and called it Acoustice Engine? When they already have the SBX surround software? Now it just make ppl confuse more what to use.





 
  
 Acoustic Engine is basically rebranded SBX software which is rebranded from the versions before it. Every few years they do an "update" and change the skins.
  
 CMSS-3D -> THX TruStudio -> SBX Pro Studio -> BlasterX Acoustic Engine
  
 The end game for me is their software is just software and not tied to any hardware so you can use their virtual surround sound with any DAC. This is how Razer Surround works. X-Fi MB3 was like Razer Surround except that X-Fi MB3 is a broken mess with critical bugs that I've described earlier.
  
 Hardware acceleration for audio died in Vista. Modern CPUs should easily be fast enough to do the processing that their software does.


----------



## jincuteguy

ausername501 said:


> Acoustic Engine is basically rebranded SBX software which is rebranded from the versions before it. Every few years they do an "update" and change the skins.
> 
> CMSS-3D -> THX TruStudio -> SBX Pro Studio -> BlasterX Acoustic Engine
> 
> ...


 
 Oh I see, thx u for the infos.  So I just installed the Acoustic Engine just to try it out, but I can't get the DEMO to work? Like there's no sound when I click on the Demo?  But other sounds works like music, games.  It's just that the DEmo from the Software has no sound?
 Anyone get it to work?


----------



## jincuteguy

Also, using the Acoustic Engine together with my Creative X7 sounds even better? Like if I turned SBX surround from the X7, and use the Acoustic Engine (Adventure mode preset), it sounds better than just using the SBX from the X7? What?


----------



## AUserName501

jincuteguy said:


> Oh I see, thx u for the infos.  So I just installed the Acoustic Engine just to try it out, but I can't get the DEMO to work? Like there's no sound when I click on the Demo?  But other sounds works like music, games.  It's just that the DEmo from the Software has no sound?
> Anyone get it to work?


 

 Move the helicopter cursor closer to the head.
  
 In BlasterX there is an arrow in the top right. Click that. Then select the playback device option from the drop down. This will open another window. Ensure that your correct output device is selected.
  
  


jincuteguy said:


> Also, using the Acoustic Engine together with my Creative X7 sounds even better? Like if I turned SBX surround from the X7, and use the Acoustic Engine (Adventure mode preset), it sounds better than just using the SBX from the X7? What?


 
  
 Audio may be being processed twice. First by the Blaster X virtual soundcard and then by the X7 audio device which is the output device.


----------



## jincuteguy

ausername501 said:


> Move the helicopter cursor closer to the head.
> 
> In BlasterX there is an arrow in the top right. Click that. Then select the playback device option from the drop down. This will open another window. Ensure that your correct output device is selected.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry I meant if I turned OFF the SBX surround from the X7, and just use the Acoustic Engine Adventure mode preset, it sounds better than if i just used the SBX from the X7 alone.


----------



## paulguru

Excuse me but this Acoustic Engine is a free software like Razer Surround ????
  
 If yes, how is your quality compared to SBX Pro ?


----------



## paulguru

jincuteguy said:


> Also, using the Acoustic Engine together with my Creative X7 sounds even better? Like if I turned SBX surround from the X7, and use the Acoustic Engine (Adventure mode preset), it sounds better than just using the SBX from the X7? What?


 
 i join


----------



## AUserName501

paulguru said:


> Excuse me but this Acoustic Engine is a free software like Razer Surround ????
> 
> If yes, how is your quality compared to SBX Pro ?


 
  
 BlasterX Acoustic Engine Light is the free version. The full version seems to require a Sound Blaster H7 headset or the Sound Blaster G5 DAC/Amp.
  
 The Light version is fundamentally the same as SBX Pro Studio. You have the following settings:
  

Surround
Crystalizer
Bass
Smart Volume
Dialog Plus
  
 These are the same features in SBX Pro Studio. However, the key difference is that in the Light version you are limited to presets:
  

Adventure/Action
Driving Simulation
First Person Shooter
Real Time Strategy
Effects Off
  
 Each preset has the following features I listed above at different settings and amounts.
  
*The problem* is that you can't change the settings to make your own custom one. With SBX Pro Studio you could fiddle around with the features. For example, turn Smart Volume off, set Bass to 100, Crystalizer at 10 and Surround at 69. You cannot do this in Acoustic Engine Light. I can only assume this feature will be available in the full version.
  
 However, the full version requires a Sound Blaster G5 or Sound Blaster H7 headset. I don't want either of those. I just want the full software and to be able to output to my own USB DACs. I'm happy to pay just for the software but I do not want to be tied to any Creative hardware. I have my own DACs and considering that audiophiles love the idea of using different DACs for different sonic characteristics it makes sense for Creative to allow that. If I want to use BlasterX Acoustic Engine but have it output to a Schiit Yggdrasil DAC then I should be able to do that.
  
  
 I've installed BlasterX Acoustic Engine Light on a laptop and the demo isn't working. I've confirmed that sound is playing through BlasterX to the USB DAC when playing music.


----------



## jincuteguy

ausername501 said:


> BlasterX Acoustic Engine Light is the free version. The full version seems to require a Sound Blaster H7 headset or the Sound Blaster G5 DAC/Amp.
> 
> The Light version is fundamentally the same as SBX Pro Studio. You have the following settings:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yea same, the DEMO doesn't work, but music playing and gaming works .


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there Dreyka,

 Thanks for the feedback here!
  
 Here's some info for you. I posted inline in **** RED ****


ausername501 said:


> @DigitalRonyn
> 
> So I've just installed the BlasterX Acoustic Engine Light. It appears to be a cut down version of X-Fi MB3 and most notably has the same critical flaw that I complained about here.
> 
> ...


----------



## AUserName501

digitalronyn said:


> Hey there Dreyka,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback here!
> 
> Here's some info for you. I posted inline in **** RED ****


 
  
  


> Currently the number of channels is dependent on the audio device used as the acoustic engine is dependent on the Windows Audio stream to deliver the streams to the software. So whatever your physical devices channels are recognized by Windows as will be reflected in the BlasterX Acoustic Engine. We're hearing the feedback though. I'll update if there's any change in the future.


 
  
 Razer Surround does not have this problem.
  


> This sounds like the Xonar  (Cmedia chipset) is applying some sort of effect or high value headroom limiter to the audio stream. The Fiio is using a class driver which applies no limiter other than the native Microsoft one. Our limiter is optimized for use with our algorithms. We can investigate this more but I have a feeling that there's some sort of limiter doubling going on.


 
  
 I will uninstall the Xonar U3 drivers to see if that makes a difference. Unfortunately, I won't be back until Monday to test. Sorry.
  
  
 Thank you for the quick feedback.


----------



## arcwindz

ausername501 said:


> [rule]You can download BlasterX Acoustic Engine Light here. Scroll down the page and fill in the form. A disposable email address works. Wait for the activation code to arrive.




I can't see any form to download the sbx AE anywhere on the blasterx page.

There is a form for newsletter but it's not to download the software. Is there anything i missed?


----------



## AUserName501

arcwindz said:


> I can't see any form to download the sbx AE anywhere on the blasterx page.
> 
> There is a form for newsletter but it's not to download the software. Is there anything i missed?


 
  
 Search for this line:
  
Enhance Your Audio with the BlasterX Acoustic Engine


----------



## paulguru

ausername501 said:


> BlasterX Acoustic Engine Light is the free version. The full version seems to require a Sound Blaster H7 headset or the Sound Blaster G5 DAC/Amp.
> 
> The Light version is fundamentally the same as SBX Pro Studio. You have the following settings:
> 
> ...


 
 Ok but if i accept its stock parameters will be like to have the SBX gratis also for other sound card right ?
 i can use SBX surround ( i just use the stock value ) with Asus STX II instead of its crap Dolby Headlphone ?


----------



## arcwindz

ausername501 said:


> Search for this line:
> 
> Enhance Your Audio with the BlasterX Acoustic Engine




It turns out i need to be on pc to see the download button lol

Thx dreyka for the info, i hate razer synapse thus i hate razer surround lol. Will see if this can help with surround gaming with my usb dac/amp


----------



## Sam21

Will the G5's driver software work with the E5 ? can we input 7.1 channels into E5 with a new driver ?


----------



## jincuteguy

sam21 said:


> Will the G5's driver software work with the E5 ? can we input 7.1 channels into E5 with a new driver ?


 
 No you can't, they do this for a reason.  It's all about marketing and get more profit.  The E5 only support Stereo, you can't get surround sound out of it.  Even if you downloaded the G5 driver, you still can't set the Speakers to 5.1, hence there's still no surround sound.


----------



## Sam21

that's sad.


----------



## AUserName501

jincuteguy said:


> No you can't, they do this for a reason.  It's all about marketing and get more profit.  The E5 only support Stereo, you can't get surround sound out of it.  Even if you downloaded the G5 driver, you still can't set the Speakers to 5.1, hence there's still no surround sound.


 
  
 The E5 supports optical input, bluetooth, USB input and optical out. The G5 only supports USB input but also can act as a USB hub.
  
 I do think that it is ridiculous that the E5 does not support 7.1 Virtual Surround sound. Both the G5 and E5 should support that in my opinion. One of the questions in my mind is why the E5 and G5 are two different products when they share so many similarities as the percentage of people that will buy both is very small.
  
 In my opinion the E5 would have been the absolute best budget DAC/Amp by far if they'd gotten the output impedance under 1 ohm, didn't use OS volume control, supported 7.1 virtual surround sound and had a low noise floor. If the E5 did that then it would absolute destroy the Schiit Modi/Magni stack and Fiio alternative on features and price.
  
 Creative has made vast improvements but one of the areas they really need to improve upon is their specifications page which should be as detailed as Schiit or Fiio. It gives confidence in both your products and brand. I hope in the next few years that Creative does this well because there is no doubt that they could become the go to recommendation over both Fiio and Schiit. Honestly, it's going to be hard for Creative because the "gamer" brand image is associated with shoddy low fidelity headsets in the audiophile world and Creative is going to have to work hard to overcome that to become a trusted brand. I hope they can do it but really that comes down to Creative's internal management and a strong presence from Creative in communities like Head-Fi and subreddits such as /r/Headphones.
  
 My biggest concern is Creative is going to be torn between marketing to the average consumer and marketing to audiophiles. The E3 in my opinion was a prime example of too many compromises in different directions. If you're making a small portable DAC/Amp that can connect via bluetooth then it obviously needs to work perfectly with high sensitivity IEMs without noticeable hiss. However, it's clear that the desire to market it as being able to "power 600 ohm headphones" led to compromises that made it useless with IEMs with extremely noticeable hiss and volume control that wasn't in small enough amounts for IEMs. Even now basic information such as output impedance is not available. The ability to power two headphones at once on the E series is also a symptom of needing to market to your average consumer and even stooping as low as completely wrong and misleading graphs on sample rates.


----------



## jincuteguy

ausername501 said:


> The E5 supports optical input, bluetooth, USB input and optical out. The G5 only supports USB input but also can act as a USB hub.
> 
> I do think that it is ridiculous that the E5 does not support 7.1 Virtual Surround sound. Both the G5 and E5 should support that in my opinion. One of the questions in my mind is why the E5 and G5 are two different products when they share so many similarities as the percentage of people that will buy both is very small.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The reason why they didn't make the E5 support 7.1 is they want you to buy their $400 expensive X7.


----------



## AUserName501

jincuteguy said:


> The reason why they didn't make the E5 support 7.1 is they want you to buy their $400 expensive X7.


 
  
 Doesn't make any sense considering they just released the G5 AND the X7 is for people who have a speaker setup.


----------



## paulguru

paulguru said:


> Ok but if i accept its stock parameters will be like to have the SBX gratis also for other sound card right ?
> i can use SBX surround ( i just use the stock value ) with Asus STX II instead of its crap Dolby Headlphone ?


 
 help ?


----------



## king conan

Windows 10 drivers available in creative website since 11 of August.


----------



## oliverpool

I am considering this model with the Oppo HA-2.  Both meets all my needs although the Oppo is obviously about 40% higher in price. 
  
 I have a UE triplefi 10 for IEM and intend to pick up a hifiman 400i or 560 next week. I usually use my iphone 6 as a player but have a old 160gb Ipod as well. I am going on a long 2 weeks driving/train ride holiday soon want to get everything in line soon. I usually listen to music via my hifi system which I am pretty happy with. But due to some changes, I will have to rely on my headphone/iem listening very very soon.  I have just gotten a astro a50 for listening to movies via headphones. So the amp/dac will be used to help drive my hifiman after the astro as well.
  
 Any thoughts most welcome! Still pretty new to all of this.


----------



## ClieOS

oliverpool said:


> I am considering this model with the Oppo HA-2.  Both meets all my needs although the Oppo is obviously about 40% higher in price.
> 
> I have a UE triplefi 10 for IEM and intend to pick up a hifiman 400i or 560 next week. I usually use my iphone 6 as a player but have a old 160gb Ipod as well. I am going on a long 2 weeks driving/train ride holiday soon want to get everything in line soon. I usually listen to music via my hifi system which I am pretty happy with. But due to some changes, I will have to rely on my headphone/iem listening very very soon.  I have just gotten a astro a50 for listening to movies via headphones. So the amp/dac will be used to help drive my hifiman after the astro as well.
> 
> Any thoughts most welcome! Still pretty new to all of this.


 
  
 You should know that E5 probably won't work with your iPod 160GB probably as DAC, but only as amp.
  
 Otherwise, I'll say HA-2 is better sounding than E5, while E5 packs more features.


----------



## jincuteguy

So did anyone / reviewers get their hands on the G5 yet? I wonder when it will be available.


----------



## ClieOS

jincuteguy said:


> So did anyone / reviewers get their hands on the G5 yet? I wonder when it will be available.


 
  
 I thought the actual release date is in November?


----------



## Sam21

the ability to select 7.1 in playback devices for G5 is a software thing ? if so, why not make it available on E5 ?


----------



## ClieOS

sam21 said:


> the ability to select 7.1 in playback devices for G5 is a software thing ? if so, why not make it available on E5 ?


 
  
 It is not a 'software thing', but a 'hardware thing'


----------



## AUserName501

clieos said:


> It is not a 'software thing', but a 'hardware thing'


 
  
 Xonar U3 appears as stereo USB DAC without drivers. Once drivers are installed it can appear as a 7.1 speaker system to Windows. Shouldn't the E5 be able to do the same.


----------



## jincuteguy

If you have the X7, would you sell it and get the G5?


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> Xonar U3 appears as stereo USB DAC without drivers. Once drivers are installed it can appear as a 7.1 speaker system to Windows. Shouldn't the E5 be able to do the same.


 
  
 I am only talking about G5, not how Xonar U3 is implemented nor whether Creative should do the same thing on E5. Frankly I am also not really that interested in whether E5 can do it or not. It is originally designed for music and I intended to use it that way.


----------



## arcwindz

jincuteguy said:


> If you have the X7, would you sell it and get the G5?




No way lol, the sq loss i going to be too much.


----------



## happy hopping

http://store.sony.com/portable-hi-res-dac-headphone-amplifier-zid27-PHA3/cat-27-catid-All-Headphones-Earbuds;pgid=ZB1Cu_jKmTdSRplu7VX100Kh0000vplMaUZV?_t=pfm%3Dsearch%26SearchTerm%3Dpha3
  
 this E5 has the same features that I need compares to the Sony PHA 3, ie.., it c/w a Toslink input from my portable CD Player.
  
 So how do we account for a $800 difference between the E5 vs. the Sony PHA 3?


----------



## ClieOS

happy hopping said:


> http://store.sony.com/portable-hi-res-dac-headphone-amplifier-zid27-PHA3/cat-27-catid-All-Headphones-Earbuds;pgid=ZB1Cu_jKmTdSRplu7VX100Kh0000vplMaUZV?_t=pfm%3Dsearch%26SearchTerm%3Dpha3
> 
> this E5 has the same features that I need compares to the Sony PHA 3, ie.., it c/w a Toslink input from my portable CD Player.
> 
> So how do we account for a $800 difference between the E5 vs. the Sony PHA 3?


 
  
 I listened to PHA-3 before. Overall nice, but you won't find $800 extra stuff on it.


----------



## efibutov

Not in my case. Creative E5 does not make any sound output when on Ubuntu 14.04


----------



## happy hopping

clieos said:


> I listened to PHA-3 before. Overall nice, but you won't find $800 extra stuff on it.


 
 I just find out Sony use  the same chip set as the top end Oppo


----------



## ClieOS

happy hopping said:


> I just find out Sony use  the same chip set as the top end Oppo


 
  
 Having the same chipset is one thing, how to implement it to showcase its full potential is however another thing. In the case of PHA-3, I'll say Sony has done an decent job, but by no mean anywhere near be-all-end-all.


----------



## happy hopping

hey, I want to save $600 too.  But the reverse is also true, since creative E5 doesn't even have a high end chip, how on earth can they give high quality sound in the 1st place?
  
 it's like saying you have a 3 cylinder engine and wants to win the formula 1 race
  
 now, there is the Pioneer XPA 700 that has the same Toslink input, you think Pioneer can come to the rescue?


----------



## FlacFan

happy hopping said:


> hey, I want to save $600 too.  But the reverse is also true, since creative E5 doesn't even have a high end chip, how on earth can they give high quality sound in the 1st place?
> 
> it's like saying you have a 3 cylinder engine and wants to win the formula 1 race
> 
> now, there is the Pioneer XPA 700 that has the same Toslink input, you think Pioneer can come to the rescue?


 
 More expensive gear is quite often not necessarily better, right?
  
 The FIA regulation clearly dictates engine specs. 3 cylinder engine design is not permitted.
  





  
 Cheers.


----------



## ClieOS

happy hopping said:


> hey, I want to save $600 too.  But the reverse is also true, since creative E5 doesn't even have a high end chip, how on earth can they give high quality sound in the 1st place?
> 
> it's like saying you have a 3 cylinder engine and wants to win the formula 1 race
> 
> now, there is the Pioneer XPA 700 that has the same Toslink input, you think Pioneer can come to the rescue?


 
  
 Now you should know that the DAC chip in E5 isn't a 3 cylinder engine in an F1 racer. It is a very well regarded, top of the line DAC from Cirrus Logic. While extreme powerful, a drag car engine in an F1 racer doesn't mean you'll have a sure winner because that car probably won't corner very well and engine will probably brow up if you run it for more than a couple of minutes. The key is to use the right part for the right job.
  
 Never listen to the Pioneer before and therefore I can't offer you any opinion.


----------



## oliverpool

I have a customise low profile lightning to micro USB cable. Can I use this to connect to the micro usb input instead of the usb host port instead? IF I do so, would I lose any of the ios app functionality etc?


----------



## ClieOS

oliverpool said:


> I have a customise low profile lightning to micro USB cable. Can I use this to connect to the micro usb input instead of the usb host port instead? IF I do so, would I lose any of the ios app functionality etc?


 
  
 If you have an iOS device and what to use the microUSB instead of the regular USB input, you will need to use the Camera Connection Kit from Apple. So the answer is no, you can't use your custom low profiled Lightning-to-microUSB cable.


----------



## Sam21

so in the manual it says : 
  
 Toggles Micro-USB charging OFF/ON.
 - Double-press to turn OFF
 - Press again to turn ON
  
 White (blinking): Charging via Micro-USB is disabled
  
  
 they mean E5's battery will stop getting charged right ?


----------



## Tonchat

i want to buy a DAC or sound card for *70% watching movies* 30% listen to music with my laptop.
I found *E3* and *E5* in internet but cant find where to try them.
  
I want to know is *E5* better than *E3*? and worth extra money
  
and how they compare to *fiio DAC amp*.
  
I use Ultrasone Hfi 780.
  
please help me


----------



## sabloke

sam21 said:


> so in the manual it says :
> 
> Toggles Micro-USB charging OFF/ON.
> - Double-press to turn OFF
> ...



No, it means that the E5 will stop charging your phone

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## USHI

sabloke said:


> No, it means that the E5 will stop charging your phone
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


 
 No, it stop E5 from getting charge. They make it as a quick fix for using E5 with android phone via otg micro usb to micro usb cable, since using the usb host port on E5 with android phone will drain E5 battery to charge the phone and you get less than 1 hour of usage.


----------



## Sam21

"The Sound Blaster X7 features the SB-Axx1™ multi-core Digital Signal Processor (DSP) which is capable of voice processing, audio restoration, proprietary effects processing and *is also a certified Dolby Digital 5.1 decoder.*"
  
  
the E5 also has the SB-Axx1 chip, does it mean that it will be able to decode DD with a firmware/driver update ?


----------



## ClieOS

sam21 said:


> "The Sound Blaster X7 features the SB-Axx1™ multi-core Digital Signal Processor (DSP) which is capable of voice processing, audio restoration, proprietary effects processing and *is also a certified Dolby Digital 5.1 decoder.*"
> 
> 
> the E5 also has the SB-Axx1 chip, does it mean that it will be able to decode DD with a firmware/driver update ?


 
  
 No. It isn't SB-Axx1 can't do Dolby Digital 5.1, but there is only a single stereo DAC in E5 and thus it is limited to left and right channel only.


----------



## Sam21

So how does the X7 work ? the X7 gets Dolby digital 5.1 from a PS4/Xbone one, decodes it, then uses a surround virtualizer[SBX] to turn it into stereo virtual surround that can be outputted through phone out, or possibly line out.


----------



## ClieOS

sam21 said:


> So how does the X7 work ? the X7 gets Dolby digital 5.1 from a PS4/Xbone one, decodes it, then uses a surround virtualizer[SBX] to turn it into stereo virtual surround that can be outputted through phone out, or possibly line out.


 
  
 I think the DD 5.1 output is mainly for to X7's speaker output on the back，which is a true 5.1 output. As for the headphone, it is probably SBX as you said.


----------



## Sam21

Mixamp and soundblaster recon3D work in exactly the same way: they decode DD5.1 and then run a surround virtualizer to turn it into stereo surround which can be used with any headohone. Now Mixamp uses dolby headphone while Recon3D uses THX/SBX.
  
 I think X7 works in the exact same way to create *virtual *surround, on the product page it say the SB-Axx1 is capable of decoding DD5.1 therefore it means the E5 can do the same thing, because it has all the components necessary to do so, SB-Axx1 and SBX can do it perfectly fine, I emailed Creative and asked them, hopefully they can clarify it a bit more.


----------



## AUserName501

I'd like to know if the X7 and G5 can work like the Astro Mixamp where they take a Dolby Digital 7.1 signal and then apply virtual surround sound to that multi-channel audio. Would be nice for consoles.
  
 Seems the BlasterX acoustic engine is no longer available to download at blasterx.com
  
 I don't these new products are being released till later this year so it may not matter.


----------



## AUserName501

Creative E1 review by Z Reviews.
  
@DigitalRonyn
  
 User is ZeosPantera on reddit and /r/ZReviews
  
 Impressions were not good. Just to make you aware of the software problem and Windows 10.
  
 Differences in sound when all settings in SBX Control Panel off vs _Disable All Enhancements_ ticked in Windows is also disturbing. Nobody likes hidden DSP. I'll have to try that with with my X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro.
  
 Volume sliders are a terrible idea and especially with anything that has high power output. Wish the E series hadn't been botched so much. So many problems.


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> ... Volume sliders are a terrible idea and especially with anything that has high power output. Wish the E series hadn't been botched so much. So many problems.


 
  
 I won't say slider by itself is a terrible idea, but the way it was designed (*slightly sticking out on the side) does make it more problematic. If it is recessed and not easy to push on, I'll think it is completely fine for my taste.
  
 p/s: As I view through the Z Review's video, many issues / complaints seems to cause by the reviewer's lack of interest to read the user manual carefully (or even the box, when he is referring the lack of mentioning of mic though it is clearly printed on the box).
  
 p/s 2: I don't think there is a 'hidden DSP' so to speak - but I do notice a volume lowering when enabling the audio enhancement option. My guess is Window is basically lowering the digital headroom as a safety precaution to avoid clipping.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS



Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> I won't say slider by itself is a terrible idea, but the way it was designed (*slightly sticking out on the side) does make it more problematic. If it is recessed and not easy to push on, I'll think it is completely fine for my taste.
> 
> p/s: As I view through the Z Review's video, many issues / complaints seems to cause by the reviewer's lack of interest to read the user manual carefully (or even the box, when he is referring the lack of mentioning of mic though it is clearly printed on the box).
> 
> p/s 2: I don't think there is a 'hidden DSP' so to speak - but I do notice a volume lowering when enabling the audio enhancement option. My guess is Window is basically lowering the digital headroom as a safety precaution to avoid clipping.





 
  
  
 The problem is high power output and a short range of movement is a terrible idea. I dread to think what the E1 is like with sensitive IEMs.
  
 The problems with the E1 not recognizing the TRRS mic is an issue. The software failing to install on Windows 10 is an issue.
  
 For the hidden DSP you could play a music track, record the digital output and then compare the two. I'll do this in the next few days for the X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro.


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> The problem is high power output and a short range of movement is a terrible idea. I dread to think what the E1 is like with sensitive IEMs.
> 
> The problems with the E1 not recognizing the TRRS mic is an issue. The software failing to install on Windows 10 is an issue.
> 
> For the hidden DSP you could play a music track, record the digital output and then compare the two. I'll do this in the next few days for the X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro.


 
  
 I used E1 with a few fairly sensitive IEM - no problem for me. Remember that E1 isn't just designed for PC usage but also smartphone, and many smartphone doesn't have that strong an output to start with. If you couple the strong output of E1 with the typically weak output of smartphone, they will balance each other out. As for PC, you can always lower the digital volume first to limit the max volume you can get on E1's slider. Since it is 24bit, there is nothing to worry about on losing resolution. Of source a dedicated gain switch will be even better - but as far as practically goes, E1's slider really isn't that bad. In fact, better than E3's digital volume control IMO.
  
 Don't see TRRS mic is that big of a deal - sure it is an inconvenient. But the same can be said by those who use typical PC headset's dual 3.5mm (separated 3.mic and sound) if the TRRS socket is used. I just don't see how one option is going to work for everyone.
  
 I agree W10 installation is an issue, which is why I didn't bother to upgrade to W10 just yet but instead stick to W8.1 for now. Given how young W10 still is. I'll say glitch should be somewhat expected for all the early adopter. Concerning but not the end of the world.


----------



## oliverpool

Has anyone tried bluetooth pairing with a APT-X Low Latency transmitter and has no issues? I have been using the E5 with a Jays Apt-X transmitter (No LL) with no issues. But I recently got a Avantree Saturn Pro which supports Low Latency.  However, I could not get it to pair with the E5. Tried many times, switching each unit into paring mode at different times. The sound blaster after 30secs or 1 min will just time out and go to a solid blue indicator. The avantree will stay in pairing mode all the way. 
  
  I have 2 units of the avantree and they work with each other. I do not have any other device to see what else to try. Any ideas?


----------



## sabloke

Mine pairs nicely with several AptX devices, such as LG G3, G4 and CSR dongle. I have a Sennheiser BTD-500 but didn't try with that yet, can's see any reasons why it wouldn't work though. Make sure your E5 is not connecting to something else as a blue stable light seems to indicate exactly that.


----------



## ClieOS

oliverpool said:


> Has anyone tried bluetooth pairing with a APT-X Low Latency transmitter and has no issues? I have been using the E5 with a Jays Apt-X transmitter (No LL) with no issues. But I recently got a Avantree Saturn Pro which supports Low Latency.  However, I could not get it to pair with the E5. Tried many times, switching each unit into paring mode at different times. The sound blaster after 30secs or 1 min will just time out and go to a solid blue indicator. The avantree will stay in pairing mode all the way.
> 
> I have 2 units of the avantree and they work with each other. I do not have any other device to see what else to try. Any ideas?


 

 Make sure you have your Avantree set to TX mode.
  
 I have both Creative BT-D1 (aptX) and BT-W2 (aptX-LL). They work just fine with E5.


----------



## Denethor

Hi everyone!
 I'm new to this forum, so pardon if I'm asking something that already was answered -- search didn't reveal anything.
  
 I'm connecting the E5 to my Note 3 via OTG cable coupled with the mini USB cable (Note 3 <-- OTG <--- miniUSB <--- E5).
 USB Audio Player Pro does see the E5 and plays through it, but shows "DAC: 44100 kHz" only.
 What should I do to enjoy the 192 kHz playback I'm supposed to get?
  
 Also, is there a way to know which mode the E5 plays when it's connected to the computer via the USB?
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClieOS

denethor said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to this forum, so pardon if I'm asking something that already was answered -- search didn't reveal anything.
> 
> I'm connecting the E5 to my Note 3 via OTG cable coupled with the mini USB cable (Note 3 <-- OTG <--- miniUSB <--- E5).
> ...


 
  
 Haven't tested any 192kHz music yet, but I have no problem getting E5 to play back in 96kHz and 88.2kHz mode with either UAPP or HF player, so I assume your problem is probably with your Note 3 or UAPP.
  
 For Windows, you can select which mode to be default in the sound property.


----------



## oliverpool

sabloke said:


> Mine pairs nicely with several AptX devices, such as LG G3, G4 and CSR dongle. I have a Sennheiser BTD-500 but didn't try with that yet, can's see any reasons why it wouldn't work though. Make sure your E5 is not connecting to something else as a blue stable light seems to indicate exactly that.


 
  
 I have it currently connected to a Jays APT-x transmitter fine. The Jays is however not low latency. As I am using it mainly for videos, the lip sync is terrible.  I tried switching off the Jays and went into bluetooth pairing mode where the lcd blnks white and blue. It just would not sync with the avantree. Not sure what the problem is.


clieos said:


> Make sure you have your Avantree set to TX mode.
> 
> I have both Creative BT-D1 (aptX) and BT-W2 (aptX-LL). They work just fine with E5.


 
  
 It came with with a pair which was prepaired and I tested they worked fine.  I tried both units and made sure each was in TX mode and the paring just would not work.  After 1 min, the E5 would go back into normal bluetooth mode (blue lights) the Avantree would stay in blinking pariing mode until I switch off the unit.  I did contact Avantree and they say it could be that avantree is not comparable with the E5. I would have thought thats the reason it is a standard and both units has the APT-X LL logo..... Not sure what else to try. I even tried have them next to each other and up to 1 meter away during the paring as well.


----------



## AFXacid

Please ignore, I figured it out.


----------



## AUserName501

Anyone used the E5 with sensitive IEMs? Any hiss? How was the volume control?


----------



## BlackWing1977

If you want to connect directly your E5 to LG G4, are you able to do so via the default USB cable given in the E5 packaging?
  
 When I connect the E5->USB HOST->Micro USB->LG G4, it only give options on the phone like the phone was connecting to PC.
  
 But when I connect E5->Micro USB->USB OTG Cable->LG G4 then it works.
  
 Is there any firmware which I might need to upgrade to? I download the firmware from the website, it seems to be older 
 than the one on my E5, I just bought it during the recent Singapore Comex offer.


----------



## ClieOS

blackwing1977 said:


> When I connect the E5->USB HOST->Micro USB->LG G4, it only give options on the phone like the phone was connecting to PC.


 
  
 That usually means you didn't install the Creative Center app from Play Store.


----------



## BlackWing1977

clieos said:


> That usually means you didn't install the Creative Center app from Play Store.


 
 Yes I installed it. I was able to use it pair E5 to phone via NFC/Bluetooth but not sure if Apt-X is working or not.


----------



## ClieOS

blackwing1977 said:


> Yes I installed it. I was able to use it pair E5 to phone via NFC/Bluetooth but not sure if Apt-X is working or not.


 
  
 Disable your BT first, then uninstall + reinstall the app. When it is correctly installed over the USB Host port, it should ask you to install an extra app / driver. Then it should work.


----------



## BlackWing1977

clieos said:


> Disable your BT first, then uninstall + reinstall the app. When it is correctly installed over the USB Host port, it should ask you to install an extra app / driver. Then it should work.


 
 Thanks, it worked, I previously installed the app before I even connect to the E5 hence it didn't show me some of the option like using the USB accessory.


----------



## hoshiyomi

ausername501 said:


> Anyone used the E5 with sensitive IEMs? Any hiss? How was the volume control?



very minimal when used in usb mode, but noise floor rises significantly if bluetooth is connected / not mute in the mixer.

I used to think the SNR is mediocre at best, but it turns out I had bluetooth connected in the background and not playing anything, but this introduced audible hiss.


----------



## paulguru

How is the sound compared to Fiio E10K ???


----------



## sabloke

Don't know about E10K but the E5 soundblaster trashes my new X3 II in every sq department.


----------



## Sam21

In order to EQ an analog signal inputted through line in, the Signal Goes through the ADC then DAC then AMP and then is outputted, In other words, the EQ is digital and not analog, correct ? and also, by going through ADC and DAC, there is added noise and distortion, right ? but how much?


----------



## hoshiyomi

sam21 said:


> In order to EQ an analog signal inputted through line in, the Signal Goes through the ADC then DAC then AMP and then is outputted, In other words, the EQ is digital and not analog, correct ? and also, by going through ADC and DAC, there is added noise and distortion, right ? but how much?



EQ is digital and anything that comes in thru line-in has adc->dsp/digital attenuation->dac, and adds distortion. Check Soomal for measurements, it's measurable but not terrible.


----------



## Sam21

the Focusrite Scarlette SOLO has a chip with both ADC and DAC in it, the ADC and DAC chips in E5 are separate, I was wondering if one design is superior to the other...(I emailed Focusrite and they said the Mic in on their unit goes through ADC-DAC chip and then is outputted through the RCA outs, they said the distortion is minimal and negligible)
  
 By the way, Has any of you tried the MIC in with a nice condenser microphone ?


----------



## ClieOS

This might somewhat address your question:
  
 Original 1kHz

  
 Pass through E5


----------



## Sam21

Oh, That answered my question, thank you.


----------



## turbobb

Hi guys, using an iPod 5G, I can't access the additional functions like EQ, SBX, etc. when connected via BT. I thought I read that this was possible (but perhaps it's on Android only and not iOS?). I've tried removing/reinstalling the SB Central app as well as re-pairing but that didn't work. Only when I'm connected via lightning cable can I access these functions in the app... Any ideas?
  
 Thx!,
 Tim


----------



## Koolpep

On massdrop.com $149


----------



## RojasTKD

Yes, stumbled across that last night and grabbed. Just two days left now.
  
 I also picked up a lightly used JDS Labs C5D from ebay. First DAC/AMP (other than a Fiio E5 years back). Kind of impulse buys as the prices where pretty good and I recently gifted myself a used SE846 for my B-Day.
  
 Now to decide if I'm going to keep both.


----------



## h0race

I've just bought an E5 and am waiting for it to arrive. 

Quick question: I plan to connect the E5 to my Xperia Z3. Assuming I update the E5 to the latest firmware, am I right in thinking that a micro usb to micro usb cable will enable the Z3 to pass 24/96 audio to the E5? 

Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

h0race said:


> I've just bought an E5 and am waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> Quick question: I plan to connect the E5 to my Xperia Z3. Assuming I update the E5 to the latest firmware, *am I right in thinking that a micro usb to micro usb cable will enable the Z3 to pass 24/96 audio to the E5?*
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## Kyyul

Long time owner of the e5 here. I like it.


----------



## h0race

clieos said:


> Yes.




Thanks! I'm watching the post box like a vulture. 

I just need to find a UK source for the short right angle micro usb to micro usb lead - no luck yet.


----------



## DaniXFI

Hey folks, how does this E5 compare to FiiO e18? Lets say sound quality is my only concern (particularly bass quality and absence of noises).
  
 I want an awesome amp+dac for my desktop PC and boosting my Beyer 770 pro 80 ohm. Oh and portability is a plus since I may want to use it with my htc one m7 ocasionally.
  
 Not sure if they're overkill but I have 200$ to spend here lol. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## RojasTKD

Though I can't speak from personal experience, I'm under the impression the E5 is a superior in audio, even if not by a huge amount. But it is a bit bulkie. It's definitely more feature rich.
  
 If you can get I on the Massdrop price of $149 + $9.68 shipping it's a pretty good deal. There only 12 hours left on the massdrop you may want to act fast if you think you want the E5.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: DaniXFI



Originally Posted by *DaniXFI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Hey folks, how does this E5 compare to FiiO e18? Lets say sound quality is my only concern (particularly bass quality and absence of noises).
> 
> I want an awesome amp+dac for my desktop PC and boosting my Beyer 770 pro 80 ohm. Oh and portability is a plus since I may want to use it with my htc one m7 ocasionally.
> 
> Not sure if they're overkill but I have 200$ to spend here lol. Thank you very much in advance.





 
  
 E5 is far too large to stick to the back of a phone. I don't think the E5 is really that good unless you are interested in the optical input and bluetooth receiver.
  
 I think the E18 is your better choice. Fiio Q1 is similar and cheaper so I would try that first but the E18 has higher power output.


----------



## DaniXFI

ausername501 said:


> E5 is far too large to stick to the back of a phone. I don't think the E5 is really that good unless you are interested in the optical input and bluetooth receiver.
> 
> I think the E18 is your better choice. Fiio Q1 is similar and cheaper so I would try that first but the E18 has higher power output.


 
  
 wat? I had never heard of this Q1 and I just have read the head-fi's review, oh man I'm more confused than ever lol. Thanks. Seems like a great new guy, I guess not as powerful as E5/e18 but the price is really low and looks better than e10k.
  
 I still haven't discarded soundblaster E5, since portability is just a "bonus", 99% of the time I will use it on desktop. Time to think! haha.


----------



## FlacFan

ausername501 said:


> E5 is far too large to stick to the back of a phone. I don't think the E5 is really that good unless you are interested in the optical input and bluetooth receiver.
> 
> I think the E18 is your better choice. Fiio Q1 is similar and cheaper so I would try that first but the E18 has higher power output.


 

 WAT?
  
 The E5 is smaller than my Samsung Galaxy S2, which is inside an Otter box. It is a bit thicker and the shape is a bit unusual. Other than that it beats pretty much everything else out there* IF* you enjoy fiddling with EQ settings.....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> E5 is far too large to stick to the back of a phone. I don't think the E5 is really that good unless you are interested in the optical input and bluetooth receiver.
> 
> I think the E18 is your better choice. Fiio Q1 is similar and cheaper so I would try that first but the E18 has higher power output.


 
  
 Obviously you have never seen what an actually large stack look like.
  

  
 An E5 would be considered slim by some


----------



## RojasTKD

The E5 is not something I wouldn't want to put in my pocket strapped to my phone, but something I'd take in a bag or backpack. personally I normally wouldn't take any DAC/AMP with me in my pocket. It's more of I can take with me if I want kinda of thing, in my mind. Mostly stationary and take it from place to place (or bag/backpack) kinda thing.
  
 I JDS Labs C5D will be a bit less bulky but not be as feature rich. if your looking mainly to carry for on the go use the C5D or something smaller would might be a better option. If you looking for something feature rich that you can take with you from time to time when the need arises the E5 could be an good option.


----------



## VinegarBoy

Two hours left to get in on the drop of the Creative E5 at Massdrop.com.

133 have committed to buy at $149 which is $50 off the list price.

I had previously weighed the E5 against the Cozoy Astrapi. With the Astrapi at $125, I had decided to try it as my first experience with an iOS DAC/Amp. Then I saw the drop at $149 and given only a $25 price difference Massdrop made up my mind for me.


----------



## trappedintime

vinegarboy said:


> Two hours left to get in on the drop of the Creative E5 at Massdrop.com.
> 
> 133 have committed to buy at $149 which is $50 off the list price.
> 
> I had previously weighed the E5 against the Cozoy Astrapi. With the Astrapi at $125, I had decided to try it as my first experience with an iOS DAC/Amp. Then I saw the drop at $149 and given only a $25 price difference Massdrop made up my mind for me.


 

 I committed on the first day. I've got an X7 but hoping this is a satisfying solution for use in the car and on the go with my iPad Air 2 and iPhone 6+


----------



## VinegarBoy

I see the E5 as being the perfect first step into an iOS certified DAC/Amp.

The feature rich model, while large to some with DAC and amp chips that other head-fiers take exception to has an obvious advantage to the DAC/Amp marketplace; Brand visibility. Anyone with the slightest tech background on personal computers recognize Creative Labs and as such, are more apt to try using a DAC and amp with their iOS device.

I actually see Creative's E5 being a boon to the audio community. With their bulldozing the competitors through name recognition and a very handsome device with features that may never actually be used Creative can start a wave that increases quality of all DACs and concurrently drops prices.

The other high profile name in this market is Sony but they have missed the opportunity to start the wave with their high price of their entry level model.

Audiophiles and wanna be's realize the unimportance of brand name recognition as we have dealt with this issue through many hours of research either reading or testing various devices, some with no vowels in the brand and product name. 

Increased volume in the market and competition within the marketplace has the consequences of higher quality and lower prices, two factors that directly affect us, the consumer.


----------



## VinegarBoy

trappedintime said:


> I committed on the first day. I've got an X7 but hoping this is a satisfying solution for use in the car and on the go with my iPad Air 2 and iPhone 6+




How is that X7 working out for you? I haven't studied the size in detail and suppose it must be connected to AC? The shape is really funky.

I'm curious about truly how well the Bluetooth connection works. 

Guessing you like it since you're also buying the E5. I hope the E5 performs to your expectations (and mine too)!


----------



## trappedintime

vinegarboy said:


> How is that X7 working out for you? I haven't studied the size in detail and suppose it must be connected to AC? The shape is really funky.
> 
> I'm curious about truly how well the Bluetooth connection works.
> 
> Guessing you like it since you're also buying the E5. I hope the E5 performs to your expectations (and mine too)!


 

 I really enjoy the X7. I purchased the LE via Massdrop a few months back. I didn't understand exactly how it would work for my setup. Given the mixer, I thought I could output multiple sources in multiple directions (i.e. iMac USB audio > X7 amp and Apple TV thru optical out). That was me misjudging my specific use cases. BUT it has performed really well overall. My setup is an iMac in my bedroom to the X7, which is now my bedroom amp. It's powering 2 Sony floor speakers (~$200 pair from early 2000's) and with the digital volume, I run it at about 10-20% and it cranks it out. I was floored with how much power it has for a stereo setup. I then run optical in from my living room apple tv thru the wall, and optical out thru the wall back to my living room receiver. My bedroom apple TV is running to a SPDIF converter, and audio in. Thus I have 3 input sources, plus the bluetooth and USB host (sometimes I plug my iPod classic in to charge and play lossless music from it). So I can have music or audio from video going in both rooms, or kill the volume on the X7 amp and just have the line out in the living room.
  
 The SBX settings are nice for movies, and it does output DTS and DD5.1, but I'm not running a surround sound setup, so it virtualizes that. The X7 is marketed as being great for console gaming and living room entertainment, but the bluetooth control of the iOS app is putrid. So slow! Likewise, the additional rear/center/sub outputs are for computer speakers, and thus of little use to me. I've used the bluetooth and it sounds okay, but for my home setup I have a lossless library and I control that with the apple remote app, and use my iMac as a server for true 24-bit audio. I can even airplay video from my computer with VLC outputting DTS via the X7 and the video going to my projector. So for $400, it does a whole lot. The software sucks though if you're not at your computer, which I'm hoping doesn't ruin my E5 experience. I think using my iPhone or iPad this won't be as big of a deal to me. Wi-fi or bluetooth 4.0 (no line of sight) connection to control the X7 would have put it over the top as far as ease of use.
  
 I'm an Apple guy and always have been (work there now), so in the past year I've sought out better ways to get the audio quality Apple's products don't provide. Unfortunately the lack of aptX support in iOS is still a major drawback to the bluetooth usage of the X7 and E5. If it had aptX I might be more likely to step away from 24-bit audio at home. If this improves my car audio and I can leave it in my Accord's center console and just pull it for use with cans while I'm at a coffee shop or walking around the city, I think the $150 will be worth it over time. Creative needs to step up the software and admit that it's not a smooth experience. I have a feeling they aren't hiring premier devs or putting the money into development to make it a smoother management experience, which is a bit of a shame when you see how they market it. But I do appreciate their involvement in this community and they certainly are bringing hi-resolution audio to the mainstream. I evaluated Sony's PHA-3, and while it's a great product, it isn't for someone tied to Apple products and the price point isn't justifiable. I bought their UDA-1 which powers my office setup, but they weren't selling many of those at $800 so for a $200 woot deal, it was a no-brainer. They are still capable of making some great products, but they aren't even as close to being in touch with consumers as Creative is right now.
  
 Oh, and here's my living room setup that the X7 is helping bring together:


----------



## VinegarBoy

trappedintime said:


> I really enjoy the X7. I purchased the LE via Massdrop a few months back. I didn't understand exactly how it would work for my setup. Given the mixer, I thought I could output multiple sources in multiple directions (i.e. iMac USB audio > X7 amp and Apple TV thru optical out). That was me misjudging my specific use cases. BUT it has performed really well overall. My setup is an iMac in my bedroom to the X7, which is now my bedroom amp. It's powering 2 Sony floor speakers (~$200 pair from early 2000's) and with the digital volume, I run it at about 10-20% and it cranks it out. I was floored with how much power it has for a stereo setup. I then run optical in from my living room apple tv thru the wall, and optical out thru the wall back to my living room receiver. My bedroom apple TV is running to a SPDIF converter, and audio in. Thus I have 3 input sources, plus the bluetooth and USB host (sometimes I plug my iPod classic in to charge and play lossless music from it). So I can have music or audio from video going in both rooms, or kill the volume on the X7 amp and just have the line out in the living room.
> 
> The SBX settings are nice for movies, and it does output DTS and DD5.1, but I'm not running a surround sound setup, so it virtualizes that. The X7 is marketed as being great for console gaming and living room entertainment, but the bluetooth control of the iOS app is putrid. So slow! Likewise, the additional rear/center/sub outputs are for computer speakers, and thus of little use to me. I've used the bluetooth and it sounds okay, but for my home setup I have a lossless library and I control that with the apple remote app, and use my iMac as a server for true 24-bit audio. I can even airplay video from my computer with VLC outputting DTS via the X7 and the video going to my projector. So for $400, it does a whole lot. The software sucks though if you're not at your computer, which I'm hoping doesn't ruin my E5 experience. I think using my iPhone or iPad this won't be as big of a deal to me. Wi-fi or bluetooth 4.0 (no line of sight) connection to control the X7 would have put it over the top as far as ease of use.
> 
> ...




Nice to hear your X7 conments. It's value is definitely seen as a multi-function device, as the DAC seems to be secondary to its amplification applications.

I hate hearing your read on the Bluetooth features of the X7 relative to iOS. One would guess that iOS devices are more popular than Android devices, and the E5 being iOS certified, Creative, by some method, would address the problem. I can't totally blame Creative though, Apple seems to lack responsiveness to user complaints and suggestions for mass compatibility. I think your employer needs to devote more time and solutions to a number of issues including the obvious Bluetooth compatibility issue.

Given proper forethought and a touch of tech-itis. The X7 can provide a tool to provide integration to a number of dissimilar pieces of A/V hardware.


----------



## turbobb

turbobb said:


> Hi guys, using an iPod 5G, I can't access the additional functions like EQ, SBX, etc. when connected via BT. I thought I read that this was possible (but perhaps it's on Android only and not iOS?). I've tried removing/reinstalling the SB Central app as well as re-pairing but that didn't work. Only when I'm connected via lightning cable can I access these functions in the app... Any ideas?
> 
> Thx!,
> Tim


 
  
 Bump, in case anyone knows the answer to this?


----------



## VinegarBoy

turbobb said:


> Bump, in case anyone knows the answer to this?




I would like someone to tackle this as well.


----------



## ClieOS

If you guys haven't update your E5's firmware, do so. Here.


----------



## h0race

clieos said:


> If you guys haven't update your E5's firmware, do so. Here.


 
  
 That's good advice - and the first thing I did when my E5 arrived yesterday.
  
 I'm impressed so far - connected my Xperia Z3 via USB and the E5 picked it up without a hitch.
  
 Sound is very promising - open and airy with plenty of juice to drive my K550. APTX bluetooth was also a pleasant surprise - very good quality indeed.
  
 I've downloaded the Creative desktop software for the E5 and will have a look at the various settings in detail when I have time. My aim will be to set everything to the optimal settings for unadulterated stereo (so if anyone has done this already I'd welcome some tips).
  
 The only thing against the E5 is its size. It's not exactly huge, but it's just on the wrong side of pocketability (for me anyway). No big deal, that's a price worth paying for its cool feature list. Very pleased with it, based on initial impressions.
  
 A curse on this place - I appear to have just ordered a Fiio E18 as well! - It was 'open box' and half price, so what was I supposed to do? But heck, I've already got enough obsessions without introducing a new one 
  
 Now, as I wait for the E18 to arrive, I'm wondering how it will stack up against the E5. It's smaller (that much I know)...


----------



## h0race

h0race said:


> That's good advice - and the first thing I did when my E5 arrived yesterday.
> 
> I'm impressed so far - connected my Xperia Z3 via USB and the E5 picked it up without a hitch.
> 
> ...




OK, the E18 has arrived. Before buying it (and the E5), my only foray into the world of portable amps was an old CMOY (in a zippo tin). Both the E18 and E5 surpass the performance of the CMOY, though the latter cost me a lot less and is still a great value device. 

Anyway, E18 v E5: not really a like for like comparison, as the E5 is more versatile by some distance. It's also a lot less portable. Used as a headphone amp connected to my Xperia Z3 via USB (which is going to be my main usage scenario), both units have a lot going for them. There isn't much in it in terms of sound quality - if anything, I prefer the E18 with my AKG K550 (a little bit richer and warmer than the E5). I have yet to try other headphones/IEMs from my small collection, though I suspect I will find my preference will change according to how each amp's sound signature matches individual headphones. That's pretty much how it seems to work... 

More to follow, but my thoughts thus far are that the E18 is better suited to my particular needs. That is not to say that it is better than the E5, but its smaller size and lower price are key factors for me. 
That said, the E5 offers tremendous functionality (the aptx bluetooth is excellent, for example). If I thought I'd use those extra features, I could probably justify the extra size and cost. 

My problem now is that I'm already wondering how much I'd need to spend to take portable listening to the next level...


----------



## dettofatto

Hy!
  
 i've one "simple" question...!
 I would like to acquire audio from my android (sony xperia z3c) usb.
  
 In my case:
 I have my *amr files, i would like to save as flac files.
  
 How?
  
 Xperia z3c (playng amr) > usb otg / or other usb /or aptx > E5 > PC (with acquiring sw like audials)
  
 It's possible?????
  
 Thank You, thank you, thank you...


----------



## ClieOS

dettofatto said:


> ... In my case:
> I have tidal, i would like to save my playlist on my pc, as flac files.
> ...


 
  
 Not to say it is impossible, but what you are asking essentially will violate Tidal's term of service and therefore it is forbidden to discuss it in Head-Fi.


----------



## dettofatto

clieos said:


> dettofatto said:
> 
> 
> > ...In my case:
> ...




Ops.... I'm sorry I'll change my post.
So... 
I would like to acquire my recorded note that have an *amr format.
Can I do with e5?

thank you!!


----------



## LayLay

Have a question, is it possible to control the volume of headphone outs separately through the Sound Blaster software? If not, would it be a good solution to put one of the outs through a separate amp? What would be a good cheap, small amp if so?
  
 Or is there some device or gizmo which lowers the volume when put between the amp (E5) and the headphone cable?
  
 EDIT: Oh, this is awfully simple, just need a volume control cable it seems:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Koss-155954-VC20-Volume-Control/dp/B00001P4XH/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1444011992&sr=1-1&keywords=volume+control+cable
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Stellar-Labs-35-4180-Headphone-Control/dp/B008DJTB32/ref=pd_bxgy_23_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0448BSV7GBAGJ3KM0615
  
 Still, I'd like to know if I can do this through software because quality.


----------



## RedJohn456

Can the E5 decode dolby digital surround? I am looking for a good optical dac for my Playstation 3 and I as hoping to use it primarily for gaming purposes. The E17 does optical input well, but it doesn't support surround sound headphones.
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## FlacFan

laylay said:


> Have a question, is it possible to control the volume of headphone outs separately through the Sound Blaster software? If not, would it be a good solution to put one of the outs through a separate amp? What would be a good cheap, small amp if so?
> 
> Or is there some device or gizmo which lowers the volume when put between the amp (E5) and the headphone cable?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Separately - from what? The volume knob on the E5 acts as the master volume. Nothing else is needed. The software volume slider and the windows master volume slider are synced to that.
  
 Also, your really don't want to amp an amp....that makes no sense whatsoever - to me that is.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## ClieOS

redjohn456 said:


> Can the E5 decode dolby digital surround? I am looking for a good optical dac for my Playstation 3 and I as hoping to use it primarily for gaming purposes. The E17 does optical input well, but it doesn't support surround sound headphones.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
  
 No.


----------



## Sam21

redjohn456 said:


> Can the E5 decode dolby digital surround? I am looking for a good optical dac for my Playstation 3 and I as hoping to use it primarily for gaming purposes. The E17 does optical input well, but it doesn't support surround sound headphones.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
 the Axx1 DSP chip used in E5 is Dolby digital certified, which means it can decode dolby digital..but whether they are going to write the firmware for it is another story...


----------



## LayLay

flacfan said:


> Separately - from what? The volume knob on the E5 acts as the master volume. Nothing else is needed. The software volume slider and the windows master volume slider are synced to that.
> 
> Also, your really don't want to amp an amp....that makes no sense whatsoever - to me that is.
> 
> Cheers.


 
 Surely you understand the value of having *separate* volume control for *separate* headphones both connected to the *same* device at the *same* time?
 Anyway looks I'll go for the Koss volume control cable.


----------



## AUserName501

Creative needs to stop using digital volume control tied to the operating system and I'll explain why.
  
 With high sensitivity headphones you end up with an extremely narrow range of volume to work with. For example, 0/100 is mute and 5/100 may be loud. That means you have 5 different levels of loudness which is far too little. I had this exact problem with the E3 and you just can't live with such coarse adjustment. It's also dangerous because if something does reset the volume to 100/100 then it will destroy your IEMs and your hearing. This is why volume control on the E5 should never be tied to the operating system.
  
 I'm sure they've made the same mistake with the G5.


----------



## trappedintime

ausername501 said:


> Creative needs to stop using digital volume control tied to the operating system and I'll explain why.
> 
> With high sensitivity headphones you end up with an extremely narrow range of volume to work with. For example, 0/100 is mute and 5/100 may be loud. That means you have 5 different levels of loudness which is far too little. I had this exact problem with the E3 and you just can't live with such coarse adjustment. It's also dangerous because if something does reset the volume to 100/100 then it will destroy your IEMs and your hearing. This is why volume control on the E5 should never be tied to the operating system.
> 
> I'm sure they've made the same mistake with the G5.


 

 You're right. I'd love to hear from Ryan or any of the other creative people about why this is implemented in their software. It's worse on OSX than Windows because the volume controls are less granular. My X7 LE amp is set to 2-3 bars out of 20 (i.e. 10-15%) the majority of the time. My K7XX are a little harder to drive and I get a bit more volume out of those, maybe 40% of max volume. But the point is, you're stuck on the low end of the volume controls all the time and there's not much of a way to dial it in with any precision. They just need to change this across the board with the E5, X7, and everything else that uses the digital volume control at the OS level. Digital volume controls are acceptable if done right, but it blows my mind that anyone would design a volume control that uses 10-20% of the total spectrum. It's just pointless.


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> Creative needs to stop using digital volume control tied to the operating system and I'll explain why.
> 
> With high sensitivity headphones you end up with an extremely narrow range of volume to work with. For example, 0/100 is mute and 5/100 may be loud. That means you have 5 different levels of loudness which is far too little. I had this exact problem with the E3 and you just can't live with such coarse adjustment. It's also dangerous because if something does reset the volume to 100/100 then it will destroy your IEMs and your hearing. This is why volume control on the E5 should never be tied to the operating system.
> 
> I'm sure they've made the same mistake with the G5.


 
  
 Digital volume control tied to the OS is fine. Plenty other companies do it without any problem. The issue is gain. Even if you have analog volume pot, you will still face the same loudness issue (and probably additional imbalance issue on lower volume range) if the gain is too high. So instead of taking away digital volume control, they should refine it and make better gain range selection that are suitable for both low, mid and high sensitivity headphone.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS



Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Digital volume control tied to the OS is fine. Plenty other companies do it without any problem. The issue is gain. Even if you have analog volume pot, you will still face the same loudness issue (and probably additional imbalance issue on lower volume range) if the gain is too high. So instead of taking away digital volume control, they should refine it and make better gain range selection that are suitable for both low, mid and high sensitivity headphone.





 
  
 If the two aren't linked then with high sensitivity IEMs I can adjust OS volume down while leaving the potentiometer on the amp alone. This solves the high sensitivity IEM issue. Secondly, there are digital potentiometers that aren't tied to the OS. For example, the Fiio E17/E17K uses one of these.
  
 They also aren't taking away digital volume control. You can still use that via the OS but the pot on the amp does not control OS volume. That's a better solution.
  
 It's a shame that Creative really doesn't understand the market. I feel like they are going to have to go through 2-5 more generations of product just to fix what they could of done at the start if they'd bothered to get feedback on their design. Volume control tied to the OS is a big no no. Others like Fiio know that.


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> If the two aren't linked then with high sensitivity IEMs I can adjust OS volume down while leaving the potentiometer on the amp alone. This solves the high sensitivity IEM issue. *Secondly, there are digital potentiometers that aren't tied to the OS. For example, the Fiio E17/E17K uses one of these.*
> 
> They also aren't taking away digital volume control. You can still use that via the OS but the pot on the amp does not control OS volume. That's a better solution.
> 
> It's a shame that Creative really doesn't understand the market. I feel like they are going to have to go through 2-5 more generations of product just to fix what they could of done at the start if they'd bothered to get feedback on their design. Volume control tied to the OS is a big no no. Others like Fiio know that.


 
  
 E17/E17K isn't digital volume control at all. They are chip based analog volume control with a digital interface. I still think a better gain setting is the way to go - you are only thinking about PC usage, but with a better gain setting, it will better suit not just for PC but also for smartphone and weak source that can use a higher gain.
  
 On the other hand, as I have told the Creative product manager on trade show not long ago - stop trying to make one device that can do everything just decently but instead trying to make one device that can do one thing brilliantly. If it is up to me, I won't even bother with gaming feature or as PC soundcard but just market E5 purely as a smartphone accessories, which it is what it should have been.


----------



## FlacFan

clieos said:


> E17/E17K isn't digital volume control at all. They are chip based analog volume control with a digital interface. I still think a better gain setting is the way to go - you are only thinking about PC usage, but with a better gain setting, it will better suit not just for PC but also for smartphone and weak source that can use a higher gain.
> 
> On the other hand, as I have told the Creative product manager on trade show not long ago - stop trying to make one device that can do everything just decently but instead trying to make one device that can do one thing brilliantly. If it is up to me, I won't even bother with gaming feature or as PC soundcard but just market E5 purely as a smartphone accessories, which it is what it should have been.


 

 I couldn't agree more....
  
 What most posters here completely misunderstand is that the device is not tied to the windows master volume at all. Nada. The E5 is tied to the E5 Soundblaster Control panel software. That software is tied to the windows master control.
  
 So if you have a volume control ( gain actually) issue, first line of action ought to be to disable your on board (or PCI) sound card in the BIOS of your box. That is the only way to make sure that your PC does not interact or amps the USB device....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## AUserName501

flacfan said:


> I couldn't agree more....
> 
> What most posters here completely misunderstand is that the device is not tied to the windows master volume at all. Nada. The E5 is tied to the E5 Soundblaster Control panel software. That software is tied to the windows master control.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My issue is that the volume control is tied to software whether that is an application or OS doesn't matter. Meaning that some random bug doesn't reset the volume and destroy my hearing and IEMs. Creative doesn't have a good history of writing software that isn't buggy either.


----------



## ClieOS

ausername501 said:


> My issue is that the volume control is tied to software whether that is an application or OS doesn't matter. Meaning that some random bug doesn't reset the volume and destroy my hearing and IEMs. Creative doesn't have a good history of writing software that isn't buggy either.


 
  
 I wonder - do you actually own an E5 to speak from experience or you just assume from what others have said? I am not saying some of the point you made ain't valid, but as what seems to be the biggest critic of E5, you don't seem like you actually use an E5 in person sometime. For example, I use E5 on my Windows 8.1 all the time with some fairly sensitive IEM and I can comfortably keep Windows volume at around 20%~30% (depends on the IEM used) without fearing of any hearing damage even with long listening hours. So if you are only assuming E5 will blast your eardrum out because of E3 (which I do agree have a poor digital volume implementation), I think you are mistaken here.


----------



## FlacFan

About 20-30% sounds about right. Even my old analogue Yamaha C-85 Pre-Amp drives all my gear in that range.
 At 50% the power amp will blow out the windows though and I would not want to listen at that level using any HP.
 I am thinking they did not get it all that wrong....
  
 Cheers


----------



## Tobias89

clieos said:


> E17/E17K isn't digital volume control at all. They are chip based analog volume control with a digital interface. I still think a better gain setting is the way to go - you are only thinking about PC usage, but with a better gain setting, it will better suit not just for PC but also for smartphone and weak source that can use a higher gain.
> 
> On the other hand, as I have told the Creative product manager on trade show not long ago - stop trying to make one device that can do everything just decently but instead trying to make one device that can do one thing brilliantly. If it is up to me, I won't even bother with gaming feature or as PC soundcard but just market E5 purely as a smartphone accessories, which it is what it should have been.


 
  
 I do agree. Its a pretty nifty device, but it tries too hard to do too many things and is thus limited in how much it can achieve. A jack of all trades if there ever was one.


----------



## sabloke

The E5 is the ideal office sound setup: plugged into my laptop, pumping metal in the Oppo PM3s or Flare R2Pro IEMs via Foobar2000 while connected to my G4 over Bluetooth. Phone call? Music stops, all loud and clear both ways. I also find myself using it to power my headphones while jogging, with the phone again connected over BT. The aptX work a treat and I actually found my G4 comparing well with playing straight from a Fiio X3 II.


----------



## VinegarBoy

Received my drop of the E5 a few days ago and I have some initial comments/observations/questions.

Firstly, I was disappointed upon opening the box to find it was missing the stand, the straps, and more valuable, the 2 months free Tidal coupon. I have contacted Massdrop about this and will see how they respond.

Functionality of the E5 is inhibited as I attempt to use an iOS source both via Bluetooth and connected through a Lightning cable.

I have found the Bluetooth connectivity very delicate as the link between the devices randomly fails frequently. I don't know the root cause so what I did to remedy was turn off the E5, soft reset the iOS device, then link again via BT. 

As turbobb mentioned earlier, functionality of the software is inhibited when connected to an iOS device via BT. 

Being perturbed by these issues I chose to direct connect via the Lightning cable. Although stability is better and the software is enabled for customizing the SQ, I have, on 2 occasions, had the connection to fail as it did with the BT connection.

A last comment is I find the Audio Player included in the Sound Blaster Central app to be very poorly designed if you are working with a large library of streaming saved albums.

Jury is still out on the SQ of the DAC. I'm now waiting on a decent set of over-the-ears to arrive. I'm currently on low gain using a variety of fairly low impedance, mid quality IEMs.

Anyone who has the E5 that may know why I'm getting a multitude of disconnects I would truly appreciate a remedy.


----------



## nmatheis

Whew, just got done with my E5 review: *LINK*.
  
@VinegarBoy: I wish I could help, but I found both the E5's Bluetooth and USB connections very stable with my iPhone 5S. As far as the music player, my strategy is to browse via the iPhone's stock music app or streaming service and use Creative's app solely for changing the E5's settings. There's really no reason you need to use the music player built into Creative's app. I find sound quality to be an improvement over my iPhone 5S, but if pure SQ is what you're after there are better options out there like the Cayin C5DAC or Shanling H3, which are both more conventional dac/amps. Then there are the less conventional battery-free options like the Calyx PaT or Cozoy Aegis. I reviewed all of those, and they all sound better than the iPhone's stock sound. Depending on what you're after, I'm sure at least a couple of them would impress you more SQ-wise than the E5's stock sound. The E5's strength is its tweak-ability. I mean, there are like a million different settings in there you can tweak.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Vinegarboy,
  
 This DEFINITELY should not have been the case with your purchase from Massdrop. You should have received a sealed product. Please send me a PM and we'll get this sorted out for you (even if you've resolved with Massdrop please contact me as I'd like to get more info from you on this and the connectivity issues you are having).


----------



## VinegarBoy

digitalronyn said:


> Vinegarboy,
> 
> This DEFINITELY should not have been the case with your purchase from Massdrop. You should have received a sealed product. Please send me a PM and we'll get this sorted out for you (even if you've resolved with Massdrop please contact me as I'd like to get more info from you on this and the connectivity issues you are having).




I surely didn't expect to receive the attention I've received from you DigitalRonyn. You, and Creative, are a class act.


----------



## rampageleo

the manufacturer does not tell frequency range of the machine. someone has this important information


----------



## trappedintime

Is it no longer possible to charge your phone with the E5 using the current firmware? I thought this solution would be great to play 24-bit files on my iPhone 6+ in the car. But alas, it means if I'm using navigation or already low on battery I have no way to charge my iPhone.
  
 I completely understand not using the E5 to charge your phone when it's running off battery operation, but if my E5 is charging, why in the hell can't I charge my iPhone with it? Sure, I can use BT to the E5, but that means my 24-bit music is now not an option on an iPhone. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## ClieOS

trappedintime said:


> Is it no longer possible to charge your phone with the E5 using the current firmware? I thought this solution would be great to play 24-bit files on my iPhone 6+ in the car. But alas, it means if I'm using navigation or already low on battery I have no way to charge my iPhone.
> 
> I completely understand not using the E5 to charge your phone when it's running off battery operation, but if my E5 is charging, why in the hell can't I charge my iPhone with it? Sure, I can use BT to the E5, but that means my 24-bit music is now not an option on an iPhone. Pretty disappointing.


 
  
 I thought the charging change only affects the micro USB port and not the USB Host port? As far as I can tell, plugging in my iPod nano to E5 and it still indicates it is being charged by E5 (*on latest firmware).


----------



## trappedintime

clieos said:


> I thought the charging change only affects the micro USB port and not the USB Host port? As far as I can tell, plugging in my iPod nano to E5 and it still indicates it is being charged by E5 (*on latest firmware).


maybe it's an iOS9 issue, but it offers no charge to my iPhone running 9.1.


----------



## darekpawel

I do not know if this right thread - but I need a help...
  
 How to open the housing of the Creative E5 ?
 I do not see any screws.
  
 This is because the micro-USB socket needs (probably) some re-soldering.
 I've notice that it is little bit loose... And disconnecting during operation - music listening.
 Probably was displaced mechanically when few days ago was strongly pressed by some accident...
  
 I've looked over Internet but no suitable answer...
  
 Nobody opened it so far?


----------



## ClieOS

darekpawel said:


> I do not know if this right thread - but I need a help...
> 
> How to open the housing of the Creative E5 ?
> I do not see any screws.
> ...


 
  
 Underneath the rubber pad you will find 4 screws (near the edge, so you don't have to remove the whole rubber pad, just peel back along the 4 corners until you find them). They have triangular head (otherwise known as those used on GameCube) but can be undone using a small flat head screw driver, around 1.8~2mm wide. Those are the only screws in the whole E5, once remove, the top and bottom covers can be removed easily - however, that's really where the difficult part begins, as the PCB has multiple wires running to the mic and Bluetooth antenna on the top covers, as well as the battery. That is where I stop messing around and decide it is not worth the trouble to take them apart to just have a peak.


----------



## darekpawel

Thx a lot...
  
 Just opened, removed the screws (difficult - no proper tool, but used some equivalent)....
 Then I've re-soldered the micro-USB.
  
 To assembly again - it is not so easy; as you wrote - wires, cables and side switches plus the 3 LED's...
 But when done carefully - possible to do without any damage.
  
  
 Now I'll check if that helped...
 Possibly that the micro-USB has also some contact point damaged - from the external/cable side...


----------



## VinegarBoy

nmatheis said:


> Whew, just got done with my E5 review: *LINK*.
> 
> @VinegarBoy
> : I wish I could help, but I found both the E5's Bluetooth and USB connections very stable with my iPhone 5S. As far as the music player, my strategy is to browse via the iPhone's stock music app or streaming service and use Creative's app solely for changing the E5's settings. There's really no reason you need to use the music player built into Creative's app. I find sound quality to be an improvement over my iPhone 5S, but if pure SQ is what you're after there are better options out there like the Cayin C5DAC or Shanling H3, which are both more conventional dac/amps. Then there are the less conventional battery-free options like the Calyx PaT or Cozoy Aegis. I reviewed all of those, and they all sound better than the iPhone's stock sound. Depending on what you're after, I'm sure at least a couple of them would impress you more SQ-wise than the E5's stock sound. The E5's strength is its tweak-ability. I mean, there are like a million different settings in there you can tweak.




@nmatheis The potential "tweakability" of the E5 interests me greatly and assuming these issues I'm having are resolved, I'm ready to lock in my opinion that the E5 is the DAC I prefer. I've heard others refer to the E5 as the Swiss Army Knife of DACs.

The Customizable settings and the EQ allow me to dial in some preferences and in a sense, compensates for some of my hearing loss.

Plenty of potential for connectivity also opens future horizons.

The connection problems I'm having with my iPhone 6 are frustrating but Creative is working to resolve these problems for me. Unfortunately though, the BT connection being inhibited by Apple's lack of aptx support is not a Creative issue as I see it. I'm a bit disappointed by this.

I did a DIY strap from rubber bands and find issues having the two devices together. Static and a constant "heartbeat like" sound present when joined together, at least for me.

Regardless though I find the sound improvement, both from E5 DAC and the amp, to be good, and as I said above, customizable. Many instances though, the SB Central app will not give me access to the customizable features and the EQ.

BTW, I read your review and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## nmatheis

Thanks VinegarBoy!

Your BT issues surprise me. I had no issues connecting to my iPhone 5s via BT and despite the lack of apt-X support thought it sounded really good. I hope you get this solved quickly!


----------



## VinegarBoy

nmatheis said:


> Thanks VinegarBoy!
> 
> Your BT issues surprise me. I had no issues connecting to my iPhone 5s via BT and despite the lack of apt-X support thought it sounded really good. I hope you get this solved quickly!




I'm surprised and befuddled. The most critical item for resolve IMHO is SB Central not allowing access to the EQ and the other suite of SQ manipulation tools. This occurs not just via BT but also during connect via the lightning cable.


----------



## sabloke

Stop using the wrong phones!  
My Android LG G4 works perfectly with the E5 over BT and USB. aptX is surprisingly good actually.


----------



## VinegarBoy

sabloke said:


> Stop using the wrong phones!
> My Android LG G4 works perfectly with the E5 over BT and USB. aptX is surprisingly good actually.


N

Android vs iOS is like a person's politics or their religion, I've found out. Rarely you find someone who supports both LOL.


----------



## rampageleo

does anyone know what is the frequency response ???


----------



## ClieOS

rampageleo said:


> does anyone know what is the frequency response ???


 
  
 It will cover the whole human hearing range, if that's what you are concerning.


----------



## USHI

can anyone please check the line in frequency response of E5 for me? Im using Room EQ Wizard and it only give 200 to 8k range ( i checked with both mic and LOD cable )


----------



## ClieOS

ushi said:


> can anyone please check the line in frequency response of E5 for me? Im using Room EQ Wizard and it only give 200 to 8k range ( i checked with both mic and LOD cable )




The FR measurement I did above covers both line-in (marked as 'amp' in the graph) and as USB DAC+amp (marked as 'USB DAC').


----------



## USHI

clieos said:


> The FR measurement I did above covers both line-in (marked as 'amp' in the graph) and as USB DAC+amp (marked as 'USB DAC').


 
 Just to be sure, what i meant is using LOD cable, plug 1 end into E5 heaphone out and other end into E5 line-in or using mic plug into E5 line-in to measure headphone plug into E5 headphone out. My E5 Frequency response roll off at 200hz on both ARTA and REW ( i got full range using E5 headphone out and Laptop line-in with both LOD and mic).
 Sorry, English isnt my first language.


----------



## ClieOS

ushi said:


> Just to be sure, what i meant is using LOD cable, plug 1 end into E5 heaphone out and other end into E5 line-in or using mic plug into E5 line-in to measure headphone plug into E5 headphone out. My E5 Frequency response roll off at 200hz on both ARTA and REW ( i got full range using E5 headphone out and Laptop line-in with both LOD and mic).
> Sorry, English isnt my first language.


 
  
 What you are referring is usually called a 'loop back' test.
  
 The reason that E5 doesn't seem to perform well in a loop back test is probably due to its internal design. As far as I can tell, trying to use E5 to record it own output always result in very significant distortion, even over a headphone to an actual mic. The ADC and DAC seems to interfere with each other during a loop back.


----------



## Tic-Tac

I wonder is this amp/dac better than Fiio E10K and SMSL SD-793II ? I'm looking for a step up from crappy on-board audio but don't know what to get... 

It would be great if I could run my headphones as well as my 2.1 Logitech Z4 speakers...


----------



## sabloke

Just ordered the Fostex TRP40 Mk III. Can't wait to see how they sound driven by the E5. I'll post some impressions in about a week if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tic-Tac

sabloke said:


> Just ordered the Fostex TRP40 Mk III.


 
  
 Where this can be bought in Europe?


----------



## sabloke

UK Juno Records


----------



## moophus

new firmware release, 151105
  
 http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=4#type_4
  
 All they say is:
  
_What's New:_

Support What-U-Hear recording with external microphone
Fixed connectivity issue with iOS 9 devices
Bug fixes
  
  
 KUDOS creative for continuing to support your devices with updates!


----------



## FlacFan

My biggest pet peeve with the E5 is how it interferes with the power saving settings of a windows box (Win 7 or Win 10).
  
 As long as you don't open the SB E-Series control panel all is normal. In my case my monitor goes to sleep after 20 minutes
  
 As soon as you open it to let's say pick a different profile, the monitor will stay on infinitive.
  
 It is beyond me why a friggin' audio app is designed to do that. Every game or video app also turns screen saver and power settings off, however, those apps turn it back to the previous value, which is proper design.
  
 The E5 software does not. Downright stupid.
  
 Let's see if they actually read and fixed it....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## VinegarBoy

moophus said:


> new firmware release, 151105
> 
> http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=4#type_4
> 
> ...




Very glad to hear about this. I was beginning to think I may be the ONLY person who had an iOS 9 connectivity issue.

Thanks for the notification.


----------



## RojasTKD

tic-tac said:


> I wonder is this amp/dac better than Fiio E10K and SMSL SD-793II ? I'm looking for a step up from crappy on-board audio but don't know what to get...
> 
> It would be great if I could run my headphones as well as my 2.1 Logitech Z4 speakers...


 

 I can't speak to the SQ vs the E10K, but I'm confident they both get the job done with the E5 having more features and the ability to be a mobile DAC/AMP.
  
 The SMSL SD-793II doesn't have USB so probably won't work with your computer unless it has SPDIF out or you can use  coaxial digital. This limits the SMSL SD-793II flexibility and usefulness.


----------



## Tic-Tac

Yeah I can use SPDIF from my motherboard.


----------



## RojasTKD

tic-tac said:


> Yeah I can use SPDIF from my motherboard.


 
 Well, in that case and you don't been any of the other features, it seems like a much more economical route.


----------



## Tic-Tac

Fiio has bass boost option and SMSL does not. I haven't really find which one provides better sound quality besides that...


----------



## VinegarBoy

moophus said:


> new firmware release, 151105
> 
> http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=4#type_4
> 
> ...




Installed the firmware update yesterday and VIOLA my connect issues via Bluetooth have disappeared. Now I can tweak with SB Central when using BT.

I can say Creative Labs does respond promptly to issues as they arise. I couldn't be happier with their support.


----------



## nmatheis

Nice! Glad it solved your issues VinegarBoy!!!

Which iDevice were you using again? I had no issues with iOS 9 + iPhone 5s.


----------



## Steeltrouble

Hello all. Been reading here for awhile and have found a bunch of great info. I am looking to purchase the E5 mainly for mobile use with IPhone 6. I cant find an answer as to whether the SBX and EQ will work while listening music VIA Pandora. Can anyone confirm if it will work?
 I really like the fact it has an EQ so I can tweak that depending on the music I am listening to. I have been in to car/ home audio for over 25 years and have gotten spoiled by being able to adjust EQ settings. I am trying to decide between the E5, Fiio E12A and the Teac HA-P50. If the E5 will work with Pandora, that will probably be my choice.
  
 Any help is much appreciated,
  
 Thanks!


----------



## nmatheis

Steeltrouble

Yes. You can tweak EQ & SBX while listening to streaming music, which I agree is awesome!

BUT, you need to be connected via USB to tweak them. You can't do this when connected via Bluetooth.


----------



## Steeltrouble

Awesome, thanks so much for the reply! Everything I have researched states Pandora will not work with any of the EQ software/Apps. Even the tech from Creative I spoke with in Singapore said he couldn't confirm.


----------



## Steeltrouble

Do you think I will benefit with this rather than using the internal AMP/DAC from my IPhone 6? I plan on using the usb connection to bypass IPhone.


----------



## nmatheis

Well, let me double check with Pandora. It worked for me with Deezer, so perhaps I'm making too big of a leap here. And yes, I do think you'll benefit from it over just your iPhone.


----------



## Steeltrouble

Ok, thanks for your help really appreciate it!


----------



## nmatheis

Just downloaded Pandora. When connected via USB, both EQ & SBX can be tweaked to your heart's content in the Sound Blaster Central app while Pandora keeps on chugging away in the background. If connected via Bluetooth, you can only enable / disable the last SBX settings via the E5's hardware SBX button.


----------



## VinegarBoy

nmatheis said:


> Just downloaded Pandora. When connected via USB, both EQ & SBX can be tweaked to your heart's content in the Sound Blaster Central app while Pandora keeps on chugging away in the background. If connected via Bluetooth, you can only enable / disable the last SBX settings via the E5's hardware SBX button.




Upgrade your firmware. That will correct the problem. I did it last week and now I can tweak away via BT.


----------



## Steeltrouble

Great news and thank you for verifying for me! Only other concern is will it be too much power for my Audio Technica ATH M-50X and should I go with the Fiio E12a? I've heard that is a great amp. Decisions are killing me. Been researching for weeks now and have narrowed it down to either the E5, Fiio E12A or the Teac HA-P50 but having a hard time pulling the trigger! Any thoughts?
  
 Went through the same tuff decisions when deciding on my Car audio and Home audio gear. That's where researching the Audio Forums like this one really help!
  
   Thanks again


----------



## nmatheis

vinegarboy said:


> Upgrade your firmware. That will correct the problem. I did it last week and now I can tweak away via BT.




Holy moly, VinegarBoy! That's awesome!!!

I did update but didn't realize that was part of the changelog. I'm really glad Creative implemented this. I know some of us reviewers strongly suggested implementing this functionality. Great job SoundBlaster!!!


----------



## nmatheis

E5 won't be too powerful Steeltrouble. It's just fine on Low Gain with sensitive IEM yet can handle high-impedance cans in High Gain. 

While I like my E12A, it's not going to bypass the iPhone's DAC like E5 does and E5 allows you to tweak the sound even for streaming apps. It really is a pretty cool little device. I found myself using the SBX settings far more than I thought I would. 

If I were you, I'd give the E5 the first shot. If you aren't happy, sell it and try one of the others.


----------



## Steeltrouble

That's exactly what I needed to hear. Decision made, E5 is on order. I also like the connection options among others and also being able to use it for gaming on the home computer and also that it will work with PS4 from what I've heard. Thanks again, you ROCK my friend!


----------



## Steeltrouble

Thanks for chiming in VinegarBoy, much appreciated. Do I download the latest firmware from Creatives website?


----------



## nmatheis

Yup. Here's a *LINK*. 

Just a warning, the actual update process took quite awhile for me. Was it a quick process for you VinegarBoy?


----------



## Steeltrouble

Sweet, thanks. One more question where the Iphone 6 is concerned. Does this come with the correct USB cable or do I need to order the lightening cable separately? I'm excited to play with this thing!


----------



## nmatheis

Steeltrouble: The cool thing is it just takes a regular old Lightning -> USB cable like the one that came with your iPhone!


----------



## Steeltrouble

Cool deal. Definitely ordering one, just looking for the best deal. How is the sound quality using Bluetooth from IPhone? I use my IPhone 6 to stream music through my car stereo and don't notice a drop in quality when connected directly through the AUX cable. I know Apple doesn't support ATX tech so was just curious if you had any light to shed.


----------



## nmatheis

SQ via BT is better than iPhone but not as good as the USB connection. It is closer than the other BT-enabled DAC/Amp I tried, though. 

Honestly, my main reservation about connecting via BT was that previously you couldn't control EQ & SBX settings. Now that you can do that, I'd probably just go for the USB connection for all non-critical listening.


----------



## VinegarBoy

nmatheis said:


> Yup. Here's a *LINK*.
> 
> Just a warning, the actual update process took quite awhile for me. Was it a quick process for you VinegarBoy?




Took a bit more than I expected, but truly minor in relation to the updates received. Happy tweaking everyone!


----------



## VinegarBoy

nmatheis said:


> SQ via BT is better than iPhone but not as good as the USB connection. It is closer than the other BT-enabled DAC/Amp I tried, though.
> 
> Honestly, my main reservation about connecting via BT was that previously you couldn't control EQ & SBX settings. Now that you can do that, I'd probably just go for the USB connection for all non-critical listening.




Foregoing the wire, regardless of length really rocks. I'm in agreement, all non-critical listening will be via BT.


----------



## sabloke

Love using the E5 on the go via BT. The unit sits in the backpack while the phone is free of wires allowing me to browse or chat while streaming Spotify. Paired with an aptX device like G4 the sound is not half bad for a mobile solution. It does a great job driving my Oppo PM3


----------



## ZMan2k2

Hey all. I'm looking for an amp to use with my S5, and this one interests me. I am an unapologetic basshead too. So, I need to know, with the app and SBX, can you make this thump? I tried downloading the app, but I need a unit to connect to before I can do anything.


----------



## Eric Koh

zman2k2 said:


> Hey all. I'm looking for an amp to use with my S5, and this one interests me. I am an unapologetic basshead too. So, I need to know, with the app and SBX, can you make this thump? I tried downloading the app, but I need a unit to connect to before I can do anything.


 

 With SBX, it gets pretty bassy, plus you could further tweak the output using the app.
 But it is too much bass for me, normally use it just with low gain (personal preference).


----------



## ZMan2k2

eric koh said:


> With SBX, it gets pretty bassy, plus you could further tweak the output using the app.
> 
> But it is too much bass for me, normally use it just with low gain (personal preference).



Thanks. Anyone else? I might have to give it a go.


----------



## nmatheis

ZMan2k2: You can use either EQ or SBX or both to modify bass response. EQ option is pretty straightforward. SBX allows you to specify a cutoff frequency, so you can avoid too much mid/upper bass bloat and just focus on sub bass if desired. It's pretty cool, actually!


----------



## RojasTKD

zman2k2 said:


> Thanks. Anyone else? I might have to give it a go.


 
  
 I use the E5 mainly with my computer and a JDS Labs C5D for my phone, is it's much smaller and portable. Of course the E5 has many more features.
  
 I use the E5 mostly with no EQ or SBX activated and find it delivers good bass like that. In fact it delivers just a bit less bass than my C5D with the +3 dB bass boost on (I always have it like this as I find it too flat without the bass boost). The C5D also has a +6 dB bass boot, that I usually don't use, except sometimes with my SE530s IEM, as they can benefit from it  at times (normally +3 is plenty).
  
 I for me adding bass with the EQ and SBX doesn't seem to make much of a difference to me, so I just leave it off so I get unmolested audio and I find the bass sufficient, even with my SE530s.


----------



## ZMan2k2

nmatheis said:


> @ZMan2k2: You can use either EQ or SBX or both to modify bass response. EQ option is pretty straightforward. SBX allows you to specify a cutoff frequency, so you can avoid too much mid/upper bass bloat and just focus on sub bass if desired. It's pretty cool, actually!


 
 Thanks for the detailed info on the inner workings of the program.  I watched a few Youtube vids, but none of them went too deep into the programming.  Sounds like something I might give a go.  Just have to wait for my return of the E18 to go through to Amazon, then I'll probably order one of these.


----------



## VinegarBoy

vinegarboy said:


> Upgrade your firmware. That will correct the problem. I did it last week and now I can tweak away via BT.




Dang it, I hate to eat my words but here goes.

Immediately after firmware update I was able to access SBX and EQ via BT connection on my iPhone 6, that hasn't changed.

Connected via BT today to my iPad 2, with intention to try out the Dialog switch on a movie, which is part of SBX tweaks. SB Central would not give me access to SBX and EQ settings, the same problem I thought was fixed in the firmware update. 

Flipped the BT connection away from the iPad and back to iPhone, opened SB Central on the phone and bingo! SBX was available via BT on the iPhone.

To me this makes no sense. The versions of SB Central on the two devices are identical. iOS versions are also the same. How can this be??

I'm stumped!


----------



## nmatheis

Maybe the app on your iPad just needs to be updated?

*EDIT:* Just confirmed this odd behavior. Also confirmed that it's all one app in the App Store. LucasCL?


----------



## FlacFan

I am not a MAC guy, but when I deploy Win software, all versions of Win10 for example are packaged in the same installer. However, the software installed from that package for a Win10 tablet is very different from what is installed on a Win10 phone. The OS's for both devices are very different and require different drivers, DLL's etc.
  
 I am pretty sure the same applies for Apple software.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Tobias89

> My review is finally up here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/sound-blaster-e5-24-bit-192khz-high-resolution-usb-dac-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14551.
> Thank you @LucasCL again for this opportunity. Again, sorry for the late posting. I've had a overseas trip, after which work was so crazy I kinda just hit the sack after getting home, for almost 2 weeks. Together with the multiple editing I did.........
> 
> Still, any and all comments/feedbacks from everyone will be very welcome.
> Its my first review for a source afterall, and only my 3rd.


----------



## VinegarBoy

Congrats, the review is concise and pretty much spot on. I like conclusion first style as I generally read conclusions first.

No disagreement from my experience with the E5 except I believe the value to be greater than the design. The volume knob is most surely oversized and I believe the height of the unit should be smaller. With a smaller volume knob Creative could have made the housing a bit more portable by shortening said housing by ~25%.

Again, I like the style of your review and also look forward to seeing other ones in the future.


----------



## VinegarBoy

nmatheis said:


> Maybe the app on your iPad just needs to be updated?
> 
> *EDIT:* Just confirmed this odd behavior. Also confirmed that it's all one app in the App Store. LucasCL?




First thing I did was delete and re-download the app from AppStore even though the versions I was using were identical. 

That is what confuses me so much. Logic tells me the lines of code in the firmware update are calling operations that aren't generic. There must be some call that the iPad cannot process. Perhaps would be referencing the cellular function, I don't know if there's any other difference in the iPad and iPhone.


----------



## thefitz

Just pulled the trigger on this to use with my Android phone, and it works perfectly once the Creative plugin is installed. I'm very happy.
  
 Does anybody know if this supports 192kHz from the phone directly? I can't use USB Audio Player Pro with this due to the plugin (which is fine by me), so I can't tell.
  
 But one could argue that you can't tell if it's 192kHz anyway!


----------



## Tobias89

vinegarboy said:


> Congrats, the review is concise and pretty much spot on. I like conclusion first style as I generally read conclusions first.
> 
> No disagreement from my experience with the E5 except I believe the value to be greater than the design. The volume knob is most surely oversized and I believe the height of the unit should be smaller. With a smaller volume knob Creative could have made the housing a bit more portable by shortening said housing by ~25%.
> 
> Again, I like the style of your review and also look forward to seeing other ones in the future.




Thanks for your kind words. I do agree the value is much better than the design. The amount of features packed into it is definitely mind blowing.

I will try to update the review with more on the features when possible


----------



## RojasTKD

tobias89 said:


> My review is finally up here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/sound-blaster-e5-24-bit-192khz-high-resolution-usb-dac-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14551.


 
  
  Odd, you mention it dosen't work as a DAC with you Note 3. It works fine with both my Note 3 and Note 4. I'm using Micro USB to Micro USB, as I don't want the E5 to charge my phone and drain it's battery.
  
 I use the E5 mainly with my computer though.


----------



## dominik78

Hey Guys,
  
 Creative is having a $169 Sale on the E5. Which is what brings me here. The Sale is only for one more day.
  
 I do most of my audio at the PC. Gaming, Movies, Music, Productivity all pretty much equally. I do care a bit about virtual surround for gaming purposes.
  
 I'm about to bite the bullet on either the HD600 or H650 later today, but I only have a built in sound card, so would need something to drive these earphones.
  
 I don't care that much about portability and am not sure how often I'd carry the E5 around, though it definitely is a nice option to have.
  
 Do you think the E5 would be a good fit for me, or should I be looking at another internal or external soundcard from sound blaster or other manufacturers?
  
 Usually I'd browse a bit more before asking, but I came across the E5 deal on the tail end of a 5-hour-down-the-rabbit-hole-research session that I think many of you can relate to. I'm not sure what I've done more of, answered questions I had, or come up with more.
  
 Any input is appreciated!


----------



## nmatheis

If you don't care about portability or larger size and want the SBX features, I'd recommend holding out for Black Friday and see if you can't pick up one of Creative's desktop DAC/Amps. While I haven't heard them, I'd bet money that you'd like the listening experience better with desktop class gear. 

If you do want portability and/or are budget limited, E5 is the best choice for DAC/Amp that gets you SBX features.

Just my two cents...


----------



## thefitz

After a few days with this unit, I'm quite pleased. It sounds great, especially with my IE800s. The fact that it works natively with my phone (which was having issues with my Fiio E18) and allows me to use my regular USB cable without any OTG connector makes me happy.


----------



## RojasTKD

dominik78 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Creative is having a $169 Sale on the E5. Which is what brings me here. The Sale is only for one more day.
> 
> ...


 

 The E5 is good gear especially for all the features. If you don't need the portability or the mic and scout mode for gaming there are other solutions that might be better at driving those HD 600/650 (personally the HD 600 is on my want list). An O2+ODAC or a one of creatives desktop options would probably give you better overall audio quality.
  
 I think my E5 is great and sounds really good and I love the added features, but my JDS Labs C5D, which is built to be close in sound to the O2+ODSC, sound it little bit cleaner. I only really notice if I AB then back to back, it's not enough to to make me want to move away from my E5 and all it's features. Also the E5 doesn't do surround sound, but with good headphones positional awareness should be good regardless.
  
 If you have use for any of the E5 features, I'd go ahead and get the deal. It's almost as good as the Massdrop deal where I got my E5 (for about $9 less). It should do a good enough job driving the HD 600/650 and you can decide to get better DAC/AMP down the road.


----------



## dominik78

Thanks Guys,
 I appreciate the good feedback. I'll spend the rest of the night researching other more desktop oriented soundcards that will be good for gaming and music and also drive the HD 6x0s, but like one of you mentioned, can always upgrade beyond the E5 later. Thanks!


----------



## panzerfan

I've gotten way better Bluetooth performance and less static after the firmware update. I don't know if it's just me, but the E5 has become much more responsive when I get to the control panel with my Samsung Note 4, and the buzzing noise that I get before has disappeared.


----------



## dominik78

So I decided to go with the E5 after all for now!
  
  
 Just FYI regarding the *sale *that's going on on the *Creative Website*.
  
 The E5 is $169 (usually $200). But there's also a $10 coupon you can use for any purchase over $150.
  
 That brings the pre-tax price of the E5 down to $159.
 Final price if you are paying tax in California will be $174.39 + Free shipping
  
 -----
 TL;DNR:
 E5 is currently $40 Off on the Creative website with coupon code + discount


----------



## RojasTKD

dominik78 said:


> So I decided to go with the E5 after all for now!
> 
> 
> Just FYI regarding the *sale *that's going on on the *Creative Website*.
> ...


 

 Congrats, Enjoy!
  
 When you ready to upgrade you DAC/AMP  you''l have a nice portable option for on the go.
  
 I really like the BT option so I can stick it on my pocket and use my phone like normal with no strings (or wires in the case) attached. I'm currently watching YouTube on my computer while listening to Spotify in the background via Bluetooth from my phone. If my phone where to ring I could choose to answer with my AKG K712s and the mic on the E5. It has come in more handy than I expected.


----------



## panzerfan

rojastkd said:


> Congrats, Enjoy!
> 
> When you ready to upgrade you DAC/AMP  you''l have a nice portable option for on the go.
> 
> I really like the BT option so I can stick it on my pocket and use my phone like normal with no strings (or wires in the case) attached. I'm currently watching YouTube on my computer while listening to Spotify in the background via Bluetooth from my phone. If my phone where to ring I could choose to answer with my AKG K712s and the mic on the E5. It has come in more handy than I expected.


 
 There is a small minus in that we have to pick up the phone and press answer in order to answer the call. E5 isn't E3, so it lacks a convenient call button to do that job.


----------



## RojasTKD

panzerfan said:


> There is a small minus in that we have to pick up the phone and press answer in order to answer the call. E5 isn't E3, so it lacks a convenient call button to do that job.


 

 True, especially is using it as a portable. I do wish the E5 also had buttons for pause/play/ answer and forward and skip. That would of been fantastic.
  
  I mainly use it with my PC and my phone is usually on the desk charging, in that case it's not such a big deal. Still point well taken.
  
 Oh, just hit me. With my Android watch I can use my watch to answer calls. I can leave it on the night stand charging and still answer. Yay, for Android Wear!


----------



## nmatheis

Y'all know the volume button doubles as the play/pause button when pressed, right?
  
 Agree that other transport controls would've been nice. Maybe in future iterations...


----------



## panzerfan

nmatheis said:


> Y'all know the volume button doubles as the play/pause button when pressed, right?
> 
> Agree that other transport controls would've been nice. Maybe in future iterations...


 
 It's only ever been muting, not actually pausing the music when I press on it.


----------



## nmatheis

panzerfan said:


> It's only ever been muting, not actually pausing the music when I press on it.




Well color me embarrassed. Of course, you're totally right panzerfan. I obviously don't use that feature - just pushed it a few times quickly and thought it was pausing play.


----------



## RojasTKD

nmatheis said:


> Y'all know the volume button doubles as the play/pause button when pressed, right?
> 
> Agree that other transport controls would've been nice. Maybe in future iterations...


 

 yes, but as mentioned above it just mutes and unmutes, so it not really controlling the phone. Better than nothing though.
  
 Would be great if a future version would include media/call controls, add a little more audio quality (like my cleaner sounding JDS Labs C5D) and have a smaller footprint. I guess I just want it all.


----------



## Tobias89

rojastkd said:


> Odd, you mention it dosen't work as a DAC with you Note 3. It works fine with both my Note 3 and Note 4. I'm using Micro USB to Micro USB, as I don't want the E5 to charge my phone and drain it's battery.
> 
> I use the E5 mainly with my computer though.


 
  
 Well, I think it doesn't work with my android 5.01 build for Note 3. I have no idea why though. I'm using Hibyplayer on my Note 3, and it works fine with my Hugo, so I have no idea what's going on too.


----------



## panzerfan

I am using it on Note 4. What I am finding is that micro USB to micro USB works, but the sound blaster central app wouldn't detect the E5.


----------



## ClieOS

panzerfan said:


> I am using it on Note 4. What I am finding is that micro USB to micro USB works, but the sound blaster central app wouldn't detect the E5.


 
  
 If you use UAPP or HF Player, you can use those app for direct music playback over USB while using Bluetooth to connect the Central app to E5 to adjust for SBX.


----------



## RojasTKD

panzerfan said:


> I am using it on Note 4. What I am finding is that micro USB to micro USB works, but the sound blaster central app wouldn't detect the E5.


 
  
 YEs, that's right. I forgot that Micro to Micro seems to not work with the Sound Blaster Central app.
  
 Was going to try again, but can't find my micro to micro cable now.


----------



## panzerfan

clieos said:


> If you use UAPP or HF Player, you can use those app for direct music playback over USB while using Bluetooth to connect the Central app to E5 to adjust for SBX.


 
  
 That's a good idea. The bluetooth is always on at any rate. I wonder if we can have bluetooth antenna turned off to save some battery come to think of it.
  
 This reminds of the fact that USB and Bluetooth operation can happen simultaneously on the E5. I found to my surprise that bluetooth source and USB source end up making E5 playing two songs at once.


----------



## thefitz

tobias89 said:


> Well, I think it doesn't work with my android 5.01 build for Note 3. I have no idea why though. I'm using Hibyplayer on my Note 3, and it works fine with my Hugo, so I have no idea what's going on too.


 

 Just sent you a PM about this, didn't realize you posted here. Are you positive you have Sound Blaster Services installed?


----------



## thefitz

It would be freaking awesome if the volume button functioned like a remote button, like on many headsets (for mobile phones, anyway). One click to pause, two to skip, etc. I think mute is kinda useless, but a multi-function remote would be all sorts of awesome....


----------



## panzerfan

thefitz said:


> It would be freaking awesome if the volume button functioned like a remote button, like on many headsets (for mobile phones, anyway). One click to pause, two to skip, etc. I think mute is kinda useless, but a multi-function remote would be all sorts of awesome....


 
 I wonder if that's actually implementable through firmware update. If this is done, then we can just press on the volume button to answer a call or something.


----------



## thefitz

panzerfan said:


> I wonder if that's actually implementable through firmware update. If this is done, then we can just press on the volume button to answer a call or something.


 

 I can't imagine it's not. It's not a mechanical device or anything - they could totally change which button does what, if they wanted.
  
 Does anybody know if there's a way to disable device charging via USB when plugging into a phone?
 EDIT: Looking back, apparently Google's android protocol forces the thing to charge the phone. Grrr. I wish it was defeatable.


----------



## panzerfan

double click on the power button. That should disable charging.


----------



## thefitz

panzerfan said:


> double click on the power button. That should disable charging.


 

 Nope, doesn't appear to work. I thought that only referred to charging while using the MicroUSB plug, not the full-sized USB host plug.


----------



## panzerfan

thefitz said:


> Nope, doesn't appear to work. I thought that only referred to charging while using the MicroUSB plug, not the full-sized USB host plug.


 
 Sorry. I just checked manual and started to try the controls. That apparently applies only to MicroUSB after testing it just now.
  
 Btw, we can answer call using the SBX button.
 Quote from manual 





> Press once to answer/end a call.
> Press and hold 2 sec to reject an incoming call. OR
> Press and hold 2 sec to activate your mobile device's Voice Assistant.


 
  
 Edit: This works in bluetooth mode.


----------



## VinegarBoy

Although I'm happy the latest firmware update allows SB Central to be used with a BT iOS connection, the IOS BT connection remains very unstable.

Various times the BT connection fails. As I was watching/listening to videos from Apple Music, not only was there a great deal of hiss between videos, moving back to the video listing causes the connection to fail.

The BT connection light remains a solid blue but the connection is actually failing. Moving to the next selected video and the audio defaults back to the idevice speaker. What a pain! To reconnect, the iOS device and E5 must be restarted.

If anyone from Creative watches this thread, please address this problem.

Also, as someone mentioned earlier, reconfiguring the volume button to actually stop what's playing instead of muting should be addressed.


----------



## wondroushippo

Am I crazy, or did the sound change after the latest firmware update? I feel like there might be better soundstage/separation than before? I could be crazy, I wasn't expecting anything to have changed, but I feel like the sound is better over USB from my computer than it was before. Need to do some other testing, but who knows!


----------



## FlacFan

wondroushippo said:


> Am I crazy, or did the sound change after the latest firmware update? I feel like there might be better soundstage/separation than before? I could be crazy, I wasn't expecting anything to have changed, but I feel like the sound is better over USB from my computer than it was before. Need to do some other testing, but who knows!


 
  
 You could be correct. Something has changed. I have to turn volume down now. Maybe the fiddled with gain?
  
 If I convince myself this to be important, I will roll back my system to the image prior to the update and take a listen....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## VinegarBoy

wondroushippo said:


> Am I crazy, or did the sound change after the latest firmware update? I feel like there might be better soundstage/separation than before? I could be crazy, I wasn't expecting anything to have changed, but I feel like the sound is better over USB from my computer than it was before. Need to do some other testing, but who knows!




Like @FlacFan, the gain has been adjusted. I'm still relearning the volume setting. On more than one occasion I have unwittingly blown out my ear canals since the update.

Not just the gain though, I have noticed SQ enhancement.


----------



## wondroushippo

vinegarboy said:


> Like @FlacFan, the gain has been adjusted. I'm still relearning the volume setting. On more than one occasion I have unwittingly blown out my ear canals since the update.
> 
> Not just the gain though, I have noticed SQ enhancement.


 
 Yeah, I have definitely seen the volume settings being different. But I'm glad that I'm not completely crazy here about noticing a difference. I really wasn't expecting anything more than Bluetooth control of SB Central...


----------



## panzerfan

I noticed less static, that the unit is a bit cooler, and an overall better listening experience after this firmware update. Sound quality could just be placebo, but I am sure about Creative app and Bluetooth connection being better now.


----------



## wondroushippo

panzerfan said:


> I noticed less static, that the unit is a bit cooler, and an overall better listening experience after this firmware update. Sound quality could just be placebo, but I am sure about Creative app and Bluetooth connection being better now.


 
  
 Yeah, it feels a bit cooler too. But I'm pretty sure the sound quality isn't just a placebo because I was listening to music, paused it to update the firmware, resumed it once the update was done and noticed a difference. Kind of crazy that it's just a silent firmware update, but whatever. I'll take it! Thanks Creative!


----------



## hoshiyomi

wondroushippo said:


> Yeah, it feels a bit cooler too. But I'm pretty sure the sound quality isn't just a placebo because I was listening to music, paused it to update the firmware, resumed it once the update was done and noticed a difference. Kind of crazy that it's just a silent firmware update, but whatever. I'll take it! Thanks Creative!


 
 Heat reduction is definitely a welcome change, I left it in my pocket today and it felt significantly less hot to the touch.


----------



## Splungeworthy

Thinking of pulling the trigger on Amazon's DT990/E5 combo for $299.99, but I have a few questions:
 1. Maybe I'm missing something, but the line/optical out jack-does that only accept a toslink, or can I use a regular 3.5mm jack (I need line-level audio to my Klipsch Promedia's, which uses a 3.5mm male plug). This is kind of a deal breaker for me if the E5 can't accommodate an analog line out. I currently own an Fiio E10K, and it has a handy-dandy 3.5mm line out.
 2. Since Creative won't or can't tell us power specs, I'm assuming the E5 is powerful enough to drive the DT990's (250 ohm version)? I have found, upon borrowing a friend's DT990's, that the E10K can't drive them sufficiently.
 3. This will be used exclusively as a desktop amp. Any issues from having a constantly charging battery in the mix? (Obviously I'm using the micro USB to connect to my computer).
 I know power isn't everything with amps, but this particular amp seems to check off a lot of boxes for me (power, using different sound profiles for different headphones, small form factor, a company that stays on top of firmware updates).  I'm coming from the Fiio E10K, which has served me well over the years, but I keep having to replace it because of various issues.  Plus, this Amazon deal seems pretty good.  I really love the DT990's (250ohm) "fun" sound and extreme comfort, plus I think the E5 will serve the other headphones I have well (PortaPros, ATH-M50's, XB-700's, Denon AH-D1100's).
 I was eyeing the O2+ODAC, and Schiit stacks, but this amp seems more flexible, and of course that Amazon price!


----------



## fabifri

Hi Splungeworthy,
  
*1. you can use this for TOSLINK:*
 or a cable like this: 
  
 On the same jack there is analog LINE-IN and LINE-OUT. You cannot use TOSLINK + Analog simultaneously.
  
  
*2. electrical power specs:*
  
 For power-specs of the headphone out, you can orientate yourself at the datasheet of the headphone driver: http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tpa6120a2.pdf
 I couldn't find it right now, but maybe somebody can help here with detailed information...
  
  
*3. constantly charging battery*
  
 I have noticed on my E5, that it always starts to charge when connecting it to my laptop or pc. It's a pity that there is not a charge-switch, like on the JDS C5D for example. 
  
  
 Except for the great flexibility and value, the E5 also uses a highly regarded headphone driver chip as well as a quite qualitative DAC-Chip and a lot of other great silicon. (cortex M3, 24bit/96kHz DSP, CSR-Bloutooth-SoC, TI-Regulators, etc...)
  
 kind regards
 Fabian


----------



## RojasTKD

> Originally Posted by *fabifri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *3. constantly charging battery*
> 
> I have noticed on my E5, that it always starts to charge when connecting it to my laptop or pc. It's a pity that there is not a charge-switch, like on the JDS C5D for example.


 
  
 I believe you can stop the E5 from charging via it Micro USB port by pressing the power button twice (while on).
  
 This is great when running via Micro USB with a phone, though with use with a computer I don't know why you would want to do this.


----------



## Splungeworthy

Fabifri,
 Unless that first picture is of a toslink to 3.5mm female adapter that's not gonna work for me. And that PDF was way too technical for me. I was thinking of maybe going with the E09K, using adapters to allow output to the Klipsch speakers, using the E10K as a dac (line out from E10K to E09K line in using a 3.5mm male to stereo rca males). That would work right?


----------



## fabifri

rojastkd said:


> I believe you can stop the E5 from charging via it Micro USB port by pressing the power button twice (while on).


 
  
 I tried this yesterday and it did not work - however after upgrading to the latest Firmware today it works. Power-LED is blinking and battery is not charging anymore.


----------



## RojasTKD

fabifri said:


> I tried this yesterday and it did not work - however after upgrading to the latest Firmware today it works. Power-LED is blinking and battery is not charging anymore.


 

  Yes, it was part of a recent update. Glad it's working for you.


----------



## fabifri

It's a pity, that it does not disable charging through the USB-A-Host-Port as well. Because i own a "OnePlus Two" Smartphone, which tries to draw around 2A from that USB-Port. The E5 get's detected by the phone and connected, however it also get's tortured: The Voltage of that port dropped to around 4,5V (because of the current draw) which is far below the USB specification. After some seconds of torment the E5 get's disconnected and the port recovers back to 5.05V. After some seconds it's starts over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  

  
 It looks like it's detected, but only for a few seconds...

  
  
 On Android the E5 is completely unusable for me, as there is no USB OTG support on the OnePlus Two. (they claim, that the OnePlus Two has OTG Support, but i could not find an official adapter that could work with that new USB port)
 At least Bluetooth is working fine but with no Apt-X support.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As usual on the Entertainment/Audio/Video-Domain, everythinks works nice and dandy with Apple Products and nothing with Android.


----------



## sabloke

Don't blame Android. My G4 works perfectly fine with E5 and also pumps out 192kHz to the Mojo. Apple users though might be in a world of pain after the latest OS upgrade.


----------



## FlacFan

How exactly can Creative be blamed for the shortfall of the "OnePlus Two"?? Maybe this "OneMinus Two" is just rubbish....
  
 My Android devices have no issue with USB OTG at all...
  
 Cheers


----------



## panzerfan

OnePlus Two's USB is also not really the Type C at that. It uses the C connector, but the resistance of the cable is not what is required of the type C.


----------



## Poetic

Plan on using the Sound Blaster E5 SBX to use for Console gaming (PS4). I've found that this can be an alternative instead of Astro Mixamp Dolby Headphone. I'm sure the Sound Blaster E5 should top the Astro Mixamp both "Sound" and "Customization". Has anyone compared the two or have them both ?


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

poetic said:


> Plan on using the Sound Blaster E5 SBX to use for Console gaming (PS4). I've found that this can be an alternative instead of Astro Mixamp Dolby Headphone. I'm sure the Sound Blaster E5 should top the Astro Mixamp both "Sound" and "Customization". Has anyone compared the two or have them both ?


 

 Buy a Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS2. Connect a Fiio A3 or something for more power. Creative E series can't do virtual surround sound technically.
  
  
@DigitalRonyn What has happened to the Creative G5 and BlasterX Acoustic Engine? Any updates?
  
 Edit: "Last Online: One Month Ago" - That's so Creative.
  
 Edit 2: http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741480
  


> Hi jincuteguy,
> It mean First Customer Shipment, basically the Sound BlasterX G5 is shipped out from the factory already but it will take some time to reach retailers.


----------



## Poetic

tenmoonsnorth said:


> Buy a Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS2. Connect a Fiio A3 or something for more power. Creative E series can't do virtual surround sound technically.
> 
> 
> @DigitalRonyn What has happened to the Creative G5 and BlasterX Acoustic Engine? Any updates?
> ...


 
 wha..? why can't the E5 do virtual surround? It uses SBX which is basically virtual surround. I've also had the Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS2 and traded it for the Astro Mixamp Pro because the DSS2 has a lot of static and less driving power. I'm very sure the E5 SBX should be a good alternative to Dolbyheadphone when console gaming.  But I would like to know how well it pairs against the Astro Mixamp itself.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

poetic said:


> wha..? why can't the E5 do virtual surround? It uses SBX which is basically virtual surround. I've also had the Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS2 and traded it for the Astro Mixamp Pro because the DSS2 has a lot of static and less driving power. I'm very sure the E5 SBX should be a good alternative to Dolbyheadphone when console gaming.  But I would like to know how well it pairs against the Astro Mixamp itself.


 
  


> why can't the E5 do virtual surround?


 
  
 It doesn't support 5.1 and 7.1 under Windows Speaker Configuration so games won't output 5.1/7.1 audio to it. It cannot decode Dolby Digital or DTS Connect either. Virtual surround sound processing can't be applied to the optical input.
  
 Will it work if you connect it to a PS4 via USB?


----------



## Poetic

tenmoonsnorth said:


> It doesn't support 5.1 and 7.1 under Windows Speaker Configuration so games won't output 5.1/7.1 audio to it. It cannot decode Dolby Digital or DTS Connect either. Virtual surround sound processing can't be applied to the optical input.
> 
> Will it work if you connect it to a PS4 via USB?


 
 Changing the sound settings in the PS4 to LPCM will make it output at 2 channels (Stereo Mode) then it should simulate (SBX )the surround sound just like Dolby Headphone. Optical can only produce left and right sound.  The E5 can't decode bit stream , but it can simulate surround because of the SBX feature. As long as you change the sound settings in the PS4 to LPCM. The SBX feature and Dolby Headphone are both Simulated surround.
  
  
 EDIT: The SBX Pro Software for the PC will give you that feature of surround sound and will allow you to adjust the sound capabilities. Your settings in the SBX Pro will work in the E5 for gaming on consoles and gaming on the PC.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

poetic said:


> Changing the sound settings in the PS4 to LPCM will make it output at 2 channels (Stereo Mode) then it should simulate (SBX )the surround sound just like Dolby Headphone. Optical can only produce left and right sound.  The E5 can't decode bit stream , but it can simulate surround because of the SBX feature. As long as you change the sound settings in the PS4 to LPCM. The SBX feature and Dolby Headphone are both Simulated surround.
> 
> 
> EDIT: The SBX Pro Software for the PC will give you that feature of surround sound and will allow you to adjust the surround sound capabilities to your own liking.


 
  


> Changing the sound settings in the PS4 to LPCM will make it output at 2 channels (Stereo Mode) then it should simulate (SBX )the surround sound just like Dolby Headphone.


 
  
 No it won't as you aren't getting all the other channels. Obviously you aren't getting virtual surround sound if the PS4 is only outputting stereo PCM. 5.1 or 7.1 Surround Sound cannot be sent over optical without Dolby Digital or DTS Connect due to the bandwidth limitations. Both DD and DTSC are a form of lossy compression to send surround sound over optical.
  


> As long as you change the sound settings in the PS4 to LPCM.


 


> EDIT: the SBX Pro Software will give you that feature of surround sound and will allow you to adjust the surround sound capabilities to your own liking.


 
  
 Which is useless. Nobody cares about virtual surround sound if it's only for Front Left and Front Right (Stereo). The point of it was to be used for 5.1 or 7.1 for SURROUND sound over headphones. If the game is just outputting stereo then I won't bother using Virtual Surround Sound software at all.


----------



## Poetic

tenmoonsnorth said:


> No it won't as you aren't getting all the other channels. Obviously you aren't getting virtual surround sound if the PS4 is only outputting stereo PCM. 5.1 or 7.1 Surround Sound cannot be sent over optical without Dolby Digital or DTS Connect due to the bandwidth limitations. Both DD and DTSC are a form of lossy compression to send surround sound over optical.
> 
> 
> Which is useless. Nobody cares about virtual surround sound if it's only for Front Left and Front Right (Stereo). The point of it was to be used for 5.1 or 7.1 for SURROUND sound over headphones. If the game is just outputting stereo then I won't bother using Virtual Surround Sound software at all.


 
 If you use the optical out of your system like the PS4 it doesn't matter if it's Dolby Bitstream, DTS, or using the Sound Blaster SBX Pro surround sound through LPCM they will all  be SIMULATED surround sound because the optical out can only do left and right channel. If you want True 7.1 or 5.1 surround you must use HDMI. Here is a take : if you have a Astro Mixamp, go into the PS4 sound settings and change it to LPCM. The Astro Mixamp because it's Dolby Pro Logic IIx it will take the LPCM and simulate it into it's version of surround sound. Now switch it back to Bitstream Dolby, you will notice the surround sound will be there. But it will be much better because bit stream dolby is sending information Left and Right to the mixamp giving it better positional ques.The Astro mixamp is Dolby Certified! , but anything coming through the optical is  left and right. The SBX will use the LPCM, Left and Right channel and simulate and create it's own version of surround sound just like Dolby Bitstream.
  
 edit: left and right


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

poetic said:


> If you use the optical out of your system like the PS4 it doesn't matter if it's Dolby Bitstream, DTS, or using the Sound Blaster SBX Pro surround sound through LPCM they will all  be SIMULATED surround sound because the optical out can only do left and right channel. If you want True 7.1 or 5.1 surround you must use HDMI. Here is a take : if you have a Astro Mixamp, go into the PS4 sound settings and change it to LPCM. The Astro Mixamp because it's Dolby Pro Logic IIx it will take the LPCM and simulate it into it's version of surround sound. Now switch it back to Bitstream Dolby, you will notice the surround sound will be there. But it will be much better because bit stream dolby is sending information Left and Right to the mixamp giving it better positional ques.The Astro mixamp is Dolby Certified! , but anything coming through the optical is  left and right. The SBX will use the LPCM, Left and Right channel and simulate and create it's own version of surround sound just like Dolby Bitstream.
> 
> edit: left and right


 
  


> If you use the optical out of your system like the PS4 it doesn't matter if it's Dolby Bitstream, DTS, or using the Sound Blaster SBX Pro surround sound through LPCM they will all  be SIMULATED surround sound because the optical out can only do left and right channel.


 
  
 This makes absolutely no sense. The PS4 doesn't apply virtual surround processing. For Virtual Surround Processing the E5 would need to receive all 7.1 channels (8). What is happening is that the E5 is only receiving 2 channels and therefore the processing is only applied to Front Left and Front Right speakers.


> The Astro Mixamp because it's Dolby Pro Logic IIx


 
  
 Dolby Pro Logic II was a way of encoding extra channel information into stereo. The game must support that and it is not the same as Dolby Headphone or SBX Pro Studio. It cannot work with information that is not there.
  
 From the Astro FAQ:
  


> The* DOLBY®* on/off button turns on Dolby Digital 7.1 (when connected with a digital cable), or Dolby Pro Logic II (when
> connected with an analog cable). Dolby is active when the surrounding RED light is illuminated.
> 
> When the* DOLBY®* button is not illuminated, the MixAmp™ is operating in 2-Channel stereo mode, and no Dolby processing
> is applied to the incoming audio signal.


----------



## Poetic

The Astro Mixamp is Dolby Certified. Has a decoder, that can be turned on or off for the 5.1


poetic said:


> If you use the optical out of your system like the PS4 it doesn't matter if it's Dolby Bitstream, DTS, or using the Sound Blaster SBX Pro surround sound through LPCM they will all  be SIMULATED surround sound because the optical out can only do left and right channel. If you want True 7.1 or 5.1 surround you must use HDMI. Here is a take : if you have a Astro Mixamp, go into the PS4 sound settings and change it to LPCM. The Astro Mixamp because it's Dolby Pro Logic IIx it will take the LPCM and simulate it into it's version of surround sound. Now switch it back to Bitstream Dolby, you will notice the surround sound will be there. But it will be much better because bit stream dolby is sending information Left and Right to the mixamp giving it better positional ques.The Astro mixamp is Dolby Certified! , but anything coming through the optical is  left and right. The SBX will use the LPCM, Left and Right channel and simulate and create it's own version of surround sound just like Dolby Bitstream.
> DdafadasThedit: left and right


 
  


tenmoonsnorth said:


> No it won't as you aren't getting all the other channels. Obviously you aren't getting virtual surround sound if the PS4 is only outputting stereo PCM. 5.1 or 7.1 Surround Sound cannot be sent over optical without Dolby Digital or DTS Connect due to the bandwidth limitations. Both DD and DTSC are a form of lossy compression to send surround sound over optical.
> 
> 
> Which is useless. Nobody cares about virtual surround sound if it's only for Front Left and Front Right (Stereo). The point of it was to be used for 5.1 or 7.1 for SURROUND sound over headphones. If the game is just outputting stereo then I won't bother using Virtual Surround Sound software at all.


 
  


tenmoonsnorth said:


> No it won't as you aren't getting all the other channels. Obviously you aren't getting virtual surround sound if the PS4 is only outputting stereo PCM. 5.1 or 7.1 Surround Sound cannot be sent over optical without Dolby Digital or DTS Connect due to the bandwidth limitations. Both DD and DTSC are a form of lossy compression to send surround sound over optical.
> 
> 
> Which is useless. Nobody cares about virtual surround sound if it's only for Front Left and Front Right (Stereo). The point of it was to be used for 5.1 or 7.1 for SURROUND sound over headphones. If the game is just outputting stereo then I won't bother using Virtual Surround Sound software at all.


 
 Astro Mixamp = Dolby Decoder on or off which allows virtual simulated 5.1 or 7.1. Some Movies and games use stereo yes, but the astro mixamp can still simulate surround with the decoder on.
 The SBX takes stereo and simulates it into surround just like the astro mixamp.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

poetic said:


> The Astro Mixamp is Dolby Certified. Has a decoder, that can be turned on or off for the 5.1
> 
> 
> Astro Mixamp = Dolby Decoder on or off which allows virtual simulated 5.1 or 7.1. Some Movies and games use stereo yes, but the astro mixamp can still simulate surround with the decoder on.
> The SBX takes stereo and simulates it into surround just like the astro mixamp.


 
  


> Some Movies and games use stereo yes, but the astro mixamp can still simulate surround with the decoder on.


 
  
*Only for Front Left and Front Right. *It can't for Side Left/Side Right/Rear Left/Rear Right/Center because it isn't receiving channel information unless Dolby Digital is being used!
  
 Also Creative has nothing like Dolby Pro Logic IIx (stereo upmixing) which is not binaural simulation in the first place.


----------



## Poetic

tenmoonsnorth said:


> This makes absolutely no sense. The PS4 doesn't apply virtual surround processing. For Virtual Surround Processing the E5 would need to receive all 7.1 channels (8). What is happening is that the E5 is only receiving 2 channels and therefore the processing is only applied to Front Left and Front Right speakers.
> 
> Dolby Pro Logic II was a way of encoding extra channel information into stereo. The game must support that and it is not the same as Dolby Headphone or SBX Pro Studio. It cannot work with information that is not there.
> 
> From the Astro FAQ:


 
  


tenmoonsnorth said:


> This makes absolutely no sense. The PS4 doesn't apply virtual surround processing. For Virtual Surround Processing the E5 would need to receive all 7.1 channels (8). What is happening is that the E5 is only receiving 2 channels and therefore the processing is only applied to Front Left and Front Right speakers.
> 
> Dolby Pro Logic II was a way of encoding extra channel information into stereo. The game must support that and it is not the same as Dolby Headphone or SBX Pro Studio. It cannot work with information that is not there.
> 
> From the Astro FAQ:


 
 Dude,the Astro Mixamp Pro 2013 uses Dolby Pro Logic IIx, upgrades Dolby 5.1 to 7.1 simulated surround sound. It also turns stereo into simulated surround sound. go to the link below and look at the back side of the astro mixamp pro 2013 and you will see Dolby Pro Logic IIx
  
 http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/headphones/ken-bevis/astro-a40-and-mixamp-review/4/
  
  
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolby_Pro_Logic
  
  
 Also I know the PS4 doesn't apply virtual surround it just allows you to use Dolby Bitstream or LPCM. The Mixamp is what applies the "Simulated" virtual surround. Just read the Dolby Pro Logic Link.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

poetic said:


> Dude,the Astro Mixamp Pro 2013 uses Dolby Pro Logic IIx, upgrades Dolby 5.1 to 7.1 simulated surround sound. It also turns stereo into simulated surround sound. go to the link below and look at the back side of the astro mixamp pro 2013 and you will see Dolby Pro Logic IIx
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/headphones/ken-bevis/astro-a40-and-mixamp-review/4/
> 
> ...


 
  
 It supports Dolby Digital 7.1. It even says it on their website.
  
 You need to read your own links. You do not understand what Pro Logic IIx does. It upmixes stereo content. If the input was Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floyd then the output would be on all speakers but the source was still stereo.
  
 I'm not continuing this conversation anymore. 7.1 Virtual Surround Sound requires all 8 channels to work. If those channels aren't there being processed then you aren't getting 7.1 Virtual Surround Sound.


----------



## Poetic

tenmoonsnorth said:


> It supports Dolby Digital 7.1. It even says it on their website.
> 
> You need to read your own links. You do not understand what Pro Logic IIx does. It upmixes stereo content. If the input was Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floyd then the output would be on all speakers but the source was still stereo.
> 
> I'm not continuing this conversation anymore. 7.1 Virtual Surround Sound requires all 8 channels to work. If those channels aren't there being processed then you aren't getting 7.1 Virtual Surround Sound.


 
 The Mixamp is not taking 8 channels , the Dolby Bitstream is telling the mixamp Left and Right where to put positional ques, to get 7.1. 
 YOU CAN ONLY get TRUE 7.1 VIA HDMI to HDMI Receiver to TV then hook up your 7.1 speaker system. Optical out cannot do 8 "DISCRETE" Channels  , Only 2 channels. You just said what i said lol, Dolby Pro Logic IIx or Pro Logic II upmixes "left and right Stereo" Into simulated Surround Sound. The PS4 accepts bitstream and LPCM ,DTS. The SBX will use the PS4's LPCM and create a Virtual Surround or in other words Upmixing Stereo like you said.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

poetic said:


> The Mixamp is not taking 8 channels , the Dolby Bitstream is telling the mixamp Left and Right where to put positional ques, to get 7.1.
> YOU CAN ONLY get TRUE 7.1 VIA HDMI to HDMI Receiver to TV then hook up your 7.1 speaker system. Optical out cannot do 8 "DISCRETE" Channels  , Only 2 channels. You just said what i said lol, Dolby Pro Logic IIx or Pro Logic II upmixes "left and right Stereo" Into simulated Surround Sound. The PS4 accepts bitstream and LPCM ,DTS. The SBX will use the PS4's LPCM and create a Virtual Surround or in other words Upmixing Stereo like you said.


 
  
 http://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-digital.html


----------



## Poetic

if anyone that has a Sound Blaster E5 can they please hook it up to your Blasters Optical in and via optical out of the PS4 and set your PS4 sound settings to LPCM. Make sure SBX is enabled on the E5. Let me know how good it sounds. Thanks


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-code_modulation
  
 There is no processing. You will only get stereo. PCM is just uncompressed audio. That is what LPCM is.


----------



## Poetic

tenmoonsnorth said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-code_modulation
> 
> There is no processing. You will only get stereo. PCM is just uncompressed audio. That is what LPCM is.


 

 All good dude .I was right ,I found confirmation right here. I will be ordering an E5 or an X7 to use for PS4 LPCM, and get the virtual surround. 
  
  
http://www.adsforwebsite.org/t/593050/the-nameless-guide-to-pc-gaming-audio-with-binaural-headphone-surround-sound/3285


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

poetic said:


> All good dude .I was right ,I found confirmation right here. I will be ordering an E5 or an X7 to use for PS4 LPCM, and get the virtual surround.


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/593050/the-nameless-guide-to-pc-gaming-audio-with-binaural-headphone-surround-sound/3285#post_11249561
  
 That doesn't support you at all and supports what I was saying. The X7 has DD decoding not the E5.
  


> If you have a game like The Last of Us or Battlefield 4 with built-in headphone surround, then positional data survives the PS4 output because it's already been "baked into" the stereo, but in that case you wouldn't want to use SBX at all


 
  


> You can have the PS4 output Dolby, and the SBX processing translates that to virtual headphone surround.


 
  
 Dolby Digital is what is being referred to. Only X7 can decode that.
  


> but Dolby ProLogicIIx tried to "guess" when something was supposed to come from behind, and overall the effect was inconsistent and sometimes weird.


----------



## Poetic

tenmoonsnorth said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/593050/the-nameless-guide-to-pc-gaming-audio-with-binaural-headphone-surround-sound/3285#post_11249561
> 
> That doesn't support you at all and supports what I was saying. The X7 has DD decoding not the E5.
> 
> ...


 

 All good dude, I got to tryout the E5 Today and used it with the PS4's LPCM and got to hear exactly what I was expecting. The SBX works great with the PS4 and is a much better alternative than the Astro Mixamp. I was even able to Customize the surround sound via SBX Pro Software. So right now I'm currently enjoying the E5.


----------



## ravissimo

Deleted


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

> Hi Thalyn,
> 
> The Sound BlasterX G5 does not support Dolby Digital Live or DTS encoding. Its SPDIF output can only output stereo signals.


 
  
 This is *ENCODING *not DECODING.
  
Sound Blaster G5 is now under Creative Support.
  
We should keep the Creative G5 stuff in this thread. It doesn't get enough traffic to be a nuisance.
  
Does anyone know where to buy the G5?
  
*Creative G5 Discussion Thread.*
  
For Sale on Creative website.
  
 €149.99
  
 £129.99
  
 The UK pricing is crap. €149.99 is currently £108 at currently exchange rates.
  
 Not on US site yet.
  


> Connects to PlayStation® 4 via USB and Xbox™ One via Optical-in. Comms are not supported on Xbox One.
> 
> The G5 is not just a 24-bit/192kHz, 120dB USB DAC. With a Texas Instruments TPA6120A2 headphone amplifier with a low output impedance of 2.2Ω, the G5 is capable of driving headphones of up to 600Ω impedance as well as sensitive in-ear monitors in the market today.
> 
> This pocket-sized external gaming sound card also supports high-resolution audio playback of up to 24-bit/192kHz, thanks to its Cirrus Logic CS4398 DAC, which has a Signal-to-Noise Ratio of 120dB.


 
  
@DigitalRonyn Does 7.1 Virtual Surround Sound work with a PS4 when connected via USB?
  
 Can the G5 decode Dolby Digital? Can Virtual Surround Sound be applied to the optical input?


----------



## rivermivida

Hello
 I'm using my E5 in my PC and my Android smartphone, both with the SB Control Panel. But the main use is with my music player, a Fiio X3, connected via Line In. The question is if i save a profile in my PC for custom setting (EQ, SBX, Smart Volume), when i use it with the Fiio, the stored setting keep operative? Otherwise, i don´t have to control the audio setting..
 Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

rivermivida said:


> Hello
> I'm using my E5 in my PC and my Android smartphone, both with the SB Control Panel. But the main use is with my music player, a Fiio X3, connected via Line In. The question is if i save a profile in my PC for custom setting (EQ, SBX, Smart Volume), when i use it with the Fiio, the stored setting keep operative? Otherwise, i don´t have to control the audio setting..
> Thanks


 
  
 Yes, it does. Every time you enable SBX on E5, it will activate the same setting you used last time.


----------



## kerzane

Hi all,
  
 Most reviews of this seem to focus on the sound through headphones, but as I understand the line-out could be used as input to a set of powered speakers (like Audioengine A5+), can anyone speak to the quality of the sound through the line-out? Would there be much improvement over on-board motherboard audio, and how would it compare to something built for the task like the audioengine d1?
  
 Also, this reviewer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR4Oq3Dw3gY seemed to find a significant difference in the audio quality on the USB and optical inputs to the E5. I'd like to use the E5 with USB from my computer, and optical from a chromecast audio, will this not give me the quality needed from the USB?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

For the people who are considering buying the Creative G5.
  
  
 The PROMO CODE: *BLASTG5 *is a generic code rather than user specific. It deducts €40 euros or £40 or $40 from the cost of the G5 on the Creative store.


----------



## Poetic

Hey guys I just wanted to recommend and just wanted to confirm that if you plan on using the Sound Blaster E5 on the PS4 or Xbox One, you must set your Audio Settings to LPCM or Xbox one via (Stereo Uncompressed). I even spoke to a creative customer service representative for the E5. I even have the Chat Log
  
  
  
  

  
  
  

  

  
  
 So you can use the Sound Blaster E5 via Optical / and Set your Audio Settings Through LPCM on the PS4 . It sounds awesome with the SBX and I really like the virtual surround that creative has given us for gaming. I was even able to adjust the surround sound via the SBX Pro and it sounds awesome. so if you plan to game on the PS4 or Xbox One I definitely recommend this product. Make Sure SBX is enabled on the E5
  
  
  
  
 EDIT: You can also use your Creative Sound Blaster E5 with the Xbox One via Optical. Make sure you set your Audio Settings to Stereo Uncompressed, then enjoy your SBX Surround. Make sure the SBX is enabled on your Sound Blaster E5.
  
  
  
 LPCM is Stereo Uncompressed


----------



## blah1234

Did you guys ever figure out that you can create an OTG y cable for this, unlike the ones that are commonly sold which only support charging of the accessory.  If not let me know.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Spoiler: Quote: Poetic



Originally Posted by *Poetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Hey guys I just wanted to recommend and just wanted to confirm that if you plan on using the Sound Blaster E5 on the PS4 or Xbox One, you must set your Audio Settings to LPCM or Xbox one via (Stereo Uncompressed). I even spoke to a creative customer service representative for the E5. I even have the Chat Log
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 You were right about Dolby Digital 7.1 really being 5.1 + some upmixing.
  
 However, Creative support is awful and don't really understand their own products. Yes you can use "virtual surround sound" in the sense that the two stereo channels are fed through that DSP but it's not really virtual surround sound because Surround Sound is 5.1 and 7.1 but those channels aren't being output to the E5. It's only Front Left and Front Right.


----------



## shortyg83

Just figured I would add in since people are arguing about the surround sound on the e5.
 The e5 does not have actual simulated surround sound. It can only recieve a stereo signal regardless of input. It then will try to create a virtual sound effect from this. It is not the same as taking a 7.1 signal and converting it to simulated surround sound on a headset.
 While the E5 can sound good with its functions, it isn't perfect due to the inability to actually accept a surround signal.
  
 So here was my work around.
  
 Yes this is adding many steps for sound but gets the job done.
  
 I have a mixamp Pro. Which would be fine if you were using 32ohm speakers, or even something under 50 ohms. I wanted to use my beyerdynamic dt880s. They are 250ohm and the mixamp can power them but not very loudly. I used a y splitter to seperate the headphone jack and mic jack from the mixamp. Then ran the stereo signal to the analog stereo input on the creative E5. This allows the mixamp to take in the surround signal and output true virtual surround sound. And then The e5 just works to amplify this for headphones that need more power. It sound quite awesome like this.
 I tried this setup with a Shiit Vali but it produces distortion when used with this amp. I am not sure if it is because of the hybrid tube preamp. Or if the input impedances just don't play nice. But with the E5 it works great.


----------



## Balamut

I just wonder if E5 is really suitable to continuous use with desktop computer? The thing I concerned about is internal battery. I found it constantly charge the battery during listening to music. If I disable charging (by double-clicking the power button) it starts draining battery power even if it stay connected by USB. The question is: why use battery power, while USB is connected?
  
 I don't think my USB port is underpowered... It's able to charge my mobile phone very quick (almost the same time as from wall socket charger).
  
 I'm hoping this isn't a hardware problem and will be solved with new firmware or internal battery will die very soon


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

http://www.head-fi.org/t/791792/creative-sound-blasterx-g5-usb-dac-amp-with-7-1-sbx-pro-studio
  
 Creative G5 thread in the correct subforum.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

*Creative E5 Power Output* - Source

32Ω - ~1.84V, 105mW (Low Gain)
300Ω - ~ 1.78V, 109 mW (High Gain)
600Ω - ~ 5.72V, 54mW (High Gain)
Headphone Output Impedance 2.2Ω
  
 It's not the best info but is something. I'd like to know maximum power output into 32Ω on high gain as there are quite a few low sensitivity, low impedance headphones.


----------



## HotIce

Those figures are a bit suspicious. First, the voltage drop from 600 to 300 Ohms, as the TI6120A2 has plenty of current to not cause that voltage drop.
Also, I am not sure those voltages, if they are peak-to-peak, peak, or RMS.
I think the "gain" on the E5 is simply that, gain. Does not change the output power. IOW, the supply voltage does not get bumped, like is other amps (not many of them actually).
The E5 has enough juice to drive many headphones, though, honestly, I would not pick with troublesome ones, as far as power necessity.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there folks,

 Wanted to note that in a few days we'll be posting a firmware update with a couple highly requested features rolled in.
  
 1. We'll be adding 7.1 virtual surround support (similar to our G5 unit). This means the device will appear as a 7.1 device to your operating system and will utilize all channels for virtualization versus just the current stereo channels. You can switch between stereo or surround in the UI.
  
 2. We're adding virtual surround for headphones over the line / optical output.
  
 We're looking to have this out prior to Xmas..so keep an eye on the website.


----------



## panzerfan

digitalronyn said:


> Hey there folks,
> 
> Wanted to note that in a few days we'll be posting a firmware update with a couple highly requested features rolled in.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Whoa! Thank you! That would be a godsend.  Hardware Virtual surround is going to make this trump the real competitor, being the Astro mixamp.
  
 (If the voice FX lets me adjust the pitch, then this E5 will have no equal anywhere... but that's asking a bit too much)
  
 DigitalRonyn, can you also give us a refresher on all the differences between G5 and E5?


----------



## USHI

@DigitalRonyn Please upgrade the EQ to 20 bands instead of 10 bands. And a way to stop The E5 charging android phone (or not shut off after charging the phone for only about 30min, the e5 still have like 75% battery left). And smaller volume steps.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Ushi, noted on the EQ and I'll talk to the team on this one for you. The Android charging thing is waiting on a response from Google...we're making headway. Hoping we can get it resolved very soon.


----------



## panzerfan

ushi said:


> @DigitalRonyn Please upgrade the EQ to 20 bands instead of 10 bands. And a way to stop The E5 charging android phone (or not shut off after charging the phone for only about 30min, the e5 still have like 75% battery left). And smaller volume steps.


 
 That's definitely a must. We need a way to stop the E5 from charging android phones. 
  
 Btw, will future product support quick charge?


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Panzerfan, the main difference between the E5 and G5 now is primarily the Bluetooth and "Portability" of the device.

 The E5 is designed as a portable amp / dac first...so it has the battery included that will let you take it on the road and use it as a portable amp / dac with any smart device / phone, etc.
  
 The G5 is designed as a portable sound card to be used VIA USB. So you don't have the Bluetooth capability or the internal battery.

 I'll get a better breakdown of the two posted up here so it's a lot clearer where the differences are for everyone.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

panzerfan said:


> That's definitely a must. We need a way to stop the E5 from charging android phones.
> 
> Btw, will future product support quick charge?


 

 We've definitely got quick charge support in mind moving forward as well as new connection standards that are gaining more traction


----------



## panzerfan

digitalronyn said:


> Panzerfan, the main difference between the E5 and G5 now is primarily the Bluetooth and "Portability" of the device.
> 
> The E5 is designed as a portable amp / dac first...so it has the battery included that will let you take it on the road and use it as a portable amp / dac with any smart device / phone, etc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 So the G5 is positioned to compete against the Astro Mixamp? One of the major complaints that have been levied against the Astro Mixamp is the fact that it cannot function wirelessly. Independent wireless operation of the E5 has been mentioned by a few console gamers as a significant benefit, even if it lacks virtual surround or Dolby Headphone right now.
  
 Sorry if this comes off as a blunt statement, but this is what comes to my mind.
  
 Edit: Astro does have wireless A50 headset + ampdac, but the 5.4Ghz mixamp isn't sold as a standalone unit.


----------



## Fegefeuer

digitalronyn said:


> Panzerfan, the main difference between the E5 and G5 now is primarily the Bluetooth and "Portability" of the device.
> 
> The E5 is designed as a portable amp / dac first...so it has the battery included that will let you take it on the road and use it as a portable amp / dac with any smart device / phone, etc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The main difference is also that *you guys did terribly wrong with the G5 *by not supporting SBX 5.1 via consoles (fed with Dolby Digital/AC3) while giving the G5 *LO/optical out "Headphone Mode*" support *but not to your 399/499 Dollars products* aka the X7/X7 LE.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

*For the E5 does the headphone input on the front support TRRS Headphone + Mic cables?*
  


Spoiler: Quote: panzerfan



Originally Posted by *panzerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> So the G5 is positioned to compete against the Astro Mixamp? One of the major complaints that have been levied against the Astro Mixamp is the fact that it cannot function wirelessly. Independent wireless operation of the E5 has been mentioned by a few console gamers as a significant benefit, even if it lacks virtual surround or Dolby Headphone right now.
> Sorry if this comes off as a blunt statement, but this is what comes to my mind.
> Edit: Astro does have wireless A50 headset + ampdac, but the 5.4Ghz mixamp isn't sold as a standalone unit.





 
  
 Neither the G5 or E5 can decode Dolby Digital. That means no virtual surround sound on consoles. Only the X7 can decode Dolby Digital.
  


Spoiler: Quote: Fegefeuer



Originally Posted by *Fegefeuer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> The main difference is also that *you guys did terribly wrong with the G5 *by not supporting SBX 5.1 via consoles (fed with Dolby Digital/AC3) while giving the G5 *LO/optical out "Headphone Mode*" support *but not to your 399/499 Dollars products* aka the X7/X7 LE.





 
  
 Agreed that the E5/G5 should have been able to decode Dolby Digital. I don't know what kind of hardware is needed to do that but it was a pretty big oversight and would have allowed the E5/G5 to compete with the Astro Mixamp. I get questions all the time from people wanting a DAC/Amp for their computer and their consoles.
  
 At least the E5 can now do 7.1 Virtual Surround Sound on PC. Only took a year.
  
*The E5 and G5 should however be able to appear as a 5.1 Speaker System in Windows Speaker configuration as some games do not output audio properly when it is set to 7.1. *This is a fault in some game engines rather than the E5/G5 but there are many times where it is much safer to set the E5/G5 to 5.1 Speaker configuration rather than 7.1.
  
 Many games are 5.1 maximum anyway and if the E5/G5 supported 5.1 Speaker configuration you could use WASAPI for 5.1 movies which at the moment you can't.
  


Spoiler: Quote: DigitalRonyn



Originally Posted by *DigitalRonyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Ushi, noted on the EQ and I'll talk to the team on this one for you. The Android charging thing is waiting on a response from Google...we're making headway. Hoping we can get it resolved very soon.





 
  
 I'd like a *parametric equalizer*. Few products offer a parametric equalizer but it is an absolute killer feature that a huge amount of audiophiles want.


----------



## panzerfan

tenmoonsnorth said:


> *For the E5 does the headphone input on the front support TRRS Headphone + Mic cables?*
> 
> 
> Neither the G5 or E5 can decode Dolby Digital. That means no virtual surround sound on consoles. Only the X7 can decode Dolby Digital.
> ...


 
  
 Come to think of it, the audio processor SB-Axx1 is said to be a rebadged Core3D, and the older Recon3D which uses that chip had THX TruStudio Pro and THX Surround.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

So the G5 has Line In and Microphone In as two separate recording devices but the E5 only has Line In/Microphone In share the same ADC?
  
*4-pole Headphone-out with Mic:* 1 x 3.5mm jack
  
 I'm getting the impression that the E5 doesn't support 4 pole headphone out.
  
 Bad decision from Creative for Line/Mic In to be the same jack as Optical In. The G5 must have two ADC for Line In on the back and Mic in on the front.
  
 The E5 is really in need of a redesign. The E5 and G5 shouldn't be separate products that have these weird differences like the microphone input on the front but instead the E5 should have the capabilities of the G5 but expanded upon. *For the new E5 put a mic/headphone combo jack on the left side and supply a cable like this. That way you can keep the dual headphone out gimmick but also have microphone input on the front of the E5.*
  
 That way a PS3/TV can use optical input, your phone can be connected via bluetooth and your computer can be connected via USB but you can still connect your own microphone via the front.
  
 I'm guessing that the Line Out/Optical Out use the same chip which is why only one can be used at once. If they use different chips then they should have separate jacks.
  
 It's kind of frustrating but as egotistical as it is to say I'd have pointed this stuff out before you'd started going into production.


----------



## ClieOS

On the other hand I'll like my next E5 to strip clean of any gaming related features and just be (*elevate to) a great portable DAC/amp for music while letting G5 be the game related DAC/amp as it is. Because right now all I see is identity crisis and half-baked performance. Different stroke for different folks I guess.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

clieos said:


> On the other hand I'll like my next E5 to strip clean of any gaming related features and just be (*elevate to) a great portable DAC/amp for music while letting G5 be the game related DAC/amp as it is. Because right now all I see is identity crisis and half-baked performance. Different stroke for different folks I guess.


 
  
 I have no idea why you even have an E5 in the first place then. There are loads of basic portable DAC/Amps with a battery.
  
 The basic DAC/Amp market is extremely competitive with Fiio releasing great products at lower price points and Schiit having exceptional standards of DAC/Amp engineering that lock down the <$200 market. The majority of recommendations for a first DAC/Amp are Fiio, Schiit or the ODAC/O2.
  
 However, Creative actually brings something unique and can do things that neither Fiio or Schiit can. Those features are the SBX Pro Studio with Virtual Surround Sound, the microphone input, bluetooth support and the hardware mixer. Nobody has a hardware mixer at this price point and it's a feature that a lot of people care about. Being able to connect your phone via bluetooth and have that audio mixed with your computer and game console is a big selling feature to a lot of people. The virtual surround sound is a big selling feature to gamers. The /r/Headphones daily purchase advice sticky constantly has people asking for their first DAC/Amp to go with their first pair of audiophile headphones for gaming. This is a market that Creative can nail that neither Schiit or Fiio can but there still needs to be changes to the E5 and G5.
  
 The lack of microphone input on the front is an issue for the E5, the volume control being linked to Windows is universally disliked, the low gain is too high and the lack of Dolby Digital decoding. Anything else usually comes down to minor complaints about build materials, switch feel and lowering the output impedance more.
  
 With those things fixed the E5 and G5 would be godly. It's just frustrating that it requires this many product iterations.


----------



## jincuteguy

So are they updating the E5 to have 7.1 SBX like the G5? CAuse I know right  now the E5 can only do stereo for Surround sound, cause we can't set the speaker config to 5.1.


----------



## jincuteguy

digitalronyn said:


> Hey there folks,
> 
> Wanted to note that in a few days we'll be posting a firmware update with a couple highly requested features rolled in.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are you guys adding #2 (Virtual surround for Headphone over the line / optical output) for the X7 as well?????


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

jincuteguy said:


> So are they updating the E5 to have 7.1 SBX like the G5? CAuse I know right  now the E5 can only do stereo for Surround sound, cause we can't set the speaker config to 5.1.


 
  
 It will be a firmware/software update. It hasn't been released yet.


----------



## panzerfan

tenmoonsnorth said:


> However, Creative actually brings something unique and can do things that neither Fiio or Schiit can. Those features are the SBX Pro Studio with Virtual Surround Sound, the microphone input, bluetooth support and the hardware mixer. Nobody has a hardware mixer at this price point and it's a feature that a lot of people care about. Being able to connect your phone via bluetooth and have that audio mixed with your computer and game console is a big selling feature to a lot of people. The virtual surround sound is a big selling feature to gamers. The /r/Headphones daily purchase advice sticky constantly has people asking for their first DAC/Amp to go with their first pair of audiophile headphones for gaming. This is a market that Creative can nail that neither Schiit or Fiio can but there still needs to be changes to the E5 and G5.
> 
> The lack of microphone input on the front is an issue for the E5, the volume control being linked to Windows is universally disliked, the low gain is too high and the lack of Dolby Digital decoding. Anything else usually comes down to minor complaints about build materials, switch feel and lowering the output impedance more.
> 
> With those things fixed the E5 and G5 would be godly. It's just frustrating that it requires this many product iterations.


 
  
 We are forced to lose the optical in when we are using the external microphone with E5, which is a bit of a shame. The Mixamp is not limited in this sense. The fact that a haphazard adapter is needed to split out the 4-poles is a hassle. I use the E5 this way, and given USB in for console usage is not workable, this need to use that headset adapter is a major oversight for the E5 as a gaming amp/dac.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Spoiler: Quote: panzerfan



Originally Posted by *panzerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> We are forced to lose the optical in when we are using the external microphone with E5, which is a bit of a shame. The Mixamp is not limited in this sense. The fact that a haphazard adapter is needed to split out the 4-poles is a hassle. I use the E5 this way, and given USB in for console usage is not workable, this need to use that headset adapter is a major oversight for the E5 as a gaming amp/dac.





 
  
 Losing Optical input for a Microphone input was a bad decision on the E5. The smart decision from Creative would have been to put a headphone/mic combo jack on the front and supply that cable I linked to earlier. Then they can keep their dual headphone out and we get Optical and Microphone input. Multi jacks like the Optical/Line In and Optical/Line out should really be avoided unless the chips are mutually exclusive which I think they likely are.


----------



## panzerfan

tenmoonsnorth said:


> Losing Optical input for a Microphone input was a bad decision on the E5. The smart decision from Creative would have been to put a headphone/mic combo jack on the front and supply that cable I linked to earlier. Then they can keep their dual headphone out and we get Optical and Microphone input.


 
  
 Only one of the jacks up front being a combo jack would do. 
  
 Come to think of it, has anyone ever considered if E5 can be made to support balanced output? We have two stereo out up front and all, and if that's available, then E5 will have a feature that simply goes unmatched (as I can think of nothing that has a 3.5mm balanced output)


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Spoiler: Quote: panzerfan



Originally Posted by *panzerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Only one of the jacks up front being a combo jack would do.
> 
> Come to think of it, has anyone ever considered if E5 can be made to support balanced output? We have two stereo out up front and all, and if that's available, then E5 will have a feature that simply goes unmatched (as I can think of nothing that has a 3.5mm balanced output)





 
  
 I don't think it's balanced. I think it's just two headphones out being powered by the same chip in the same way that you can get headphone splitter cables.


----------



## panzerfan

tenmoonsnorth said:


> I don't think it's balanced. I think it's just two headphones out being powered by the same chip in the same way that you can get headphone splitter cables.


 
  
 Yeah, I know. I tried it. It's a bit of a shame too, because the chip is definitely capable of separating out and feeding different audio signal to to the two jacks. This thing has the muscle for it. 
  
 E5 is on the cusp of greatness here. If E5 can handle two independent simultaneous audio stream outputs  (Xbox steam from left output and phone from the right), and to be able to configure the two outputs to balanced mode on a dime, then the E5 will have no equal whatsoever.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Spoiler: Quote: panzerfan



Originally Posted by *panzerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Yeah, I know. It's a bit of a shame too, because the chip is definitely capable of separating out and feeding different audio signal to to the two jacks. This thing has the muscle for it.
> E5 is on the cusp of greatness here. If E5 can handle two simultaneous audio stream outputs (Xbox steam from left output and phone from the right), and to be able to configure the two outputs to balanced mode on a dime, then the E5 will have no equal to it whatsoever.





 
  
 I'm just assuming I don't know but I've never cared for dual headphone outs unless each has their separate volume control. I think it's a feature that general consumers want which is why it was included. I don't mind if it's included but I'm annoyed that Creative never thought of putting a Headphone/Mic combo jack on the front.


----------



## nmatheis

tenmoonsnorth said:


> I'm just assuming I don't know but I've never cared for dual headphone outs unless each has their separate volume control.




This makes so much sense. I completely agree!


----------



## panzerfan

tenmoonsnorth said:


> I'm just assuming I don't know but I've never cared for dual headphone outs unless each has their separate volume control. I think it's a feature that general consumers want which is why it was included. I don't mind if it's included but I'm annoyed that Creative never thought of putting a Headphone/Mic combo jack on the front.


 
  


nmatheis said:


> This makes so much sense. I completely agree!


  

 I think it's also a problem of E5's positioning in the market. Dual headphones out at the moment is no better than a splitter as you've said, which is actually quite useful to the general consumer. I can only adjust volume independent through headphones' inline remote given the fact that both outputs share the same volume control. 
  
 There's real reasons why I would like to run multiple audio streams through the E5 in gaming at that. I find myself wanting to to have one of the outputs set to loopback my voice with the other one focusing on the gaming audio.  I run things through two or three DACs to get what I want. That's not exactly a sensible proposition to other people, or if you are on the go.
  
 Just being able to support one external microphone is more than enough given what we use the E5 for. Just getting combo jacks for both outputs would make me a very happy camper. If the two outputs can be made totally independent of one another, then that's just super.


----------



## ClieOS

tenmoonsnorth said:


> I have no idea why you even have an E5 *in the first place* then. There are loads of basic portable DAC/Amps with a battery.
> 
> The basic DAC/Amp market is extremely competitive with Fiio releasing great products at lower price points and Schiit having exceptional standards of DAC/Amp engineering that lock down the <$200 market. The majority of recommendations for a first DAC/Amp are Fiio, Schiit or the ODAC/O2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It is exactly because I am _"in the first place"._
  
 You have completely forgotten (or maybe you just don't know) that when E5 was first announced, it didn't have any gaming features and it is designed to be a versatile DAC/amp for music listening. I would know because I started this thread over a year ago when it was first announced and pretty sure I am one of the first to get one in my hand. It is only a few months AFTER it was released that all those gaming features begins to hijack the E5 and turns it into a half-baked device that it is now. Frankly speaking I have no problem if Creative wants to make great DAC/amp for the gaming community, but trying to create a device that is half-baked (which is what E5 currently looks like) isn't going to make both sides happy. I am much prefer to see a really high-end portable DAC/amp that can compete with other big names in the audiophile market while having another DAC/amp with all the gaming features you can ever ask for.


----------



## panzerfan

clieos said:


> I am much prefer to see a really high-end portable DAC/amp that can compete with other big names in the audiophile market while having another DAC/amp with all the gaming features you can ever ask for.


 
  
 As long as those additional features are enabled only when you need them, the CS4398 DAC 120dB and the TPA6120A2 600Ω amp would perform all the same. I don't really share your sentiment because the recent firmware update has made significant improvement in the performance of the unit, and I am just used to the fact that Creative driver software has always had a bunch of bells and whistles since the days of SB live in the mid 90s.


----------



## ClieOS

panzerfan said:


> As long as those additional features are enabled only when you need them, the CS4398 DAC 120dB and the TPA6120A2 600Ω amp would perform all the same. I don't really share your sentiment because the recent firmware update has made significant improvement in the performance of the unit, and I am just used to the fact that Creative driver software has always had a bunch of bells and whistles since the days of SB live in the mid 90s.


 
  
  
 I don't really have any problem on its performance with older firmware nor do I obverse any significant improvement about it on the latest firmware. But that's not what I have been talking about.
  
 I am not referring to what Creative has now, but how Creative should move forward to. Right now we have a device that is neither competing with the best of audiophile portable DAC/amp nor is it competing with the best of gaming DAC/amp, but rather occupy a very niche market that exists on the edge of both communities. Dedicated audiophiles won't likely going to be interested in (and quite possibly be alienated by) whatever gaming features Creative adds to a portable DAC/amp while most gamer are less likely going to care that much about the audio quality of the device as long as it is up to par. Unlike a desktop device, you only have that much space on a portable DAC/amp, therefore it will be wise to clearly differentiate the two product lines so they each can be designed to better suit the need of its intended user.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I kinda agree with ClieOS.

If the E5 gets the same 7.1 as the G5, what striking features of the G5 remain? Mic? Lol

Get on with the AC3 Input for consoles and declare the G5 as a gamer's top device that kills off the best of the competition (the popular Mixamp) and enhance the X7 with the G5's features to make it the audiophile Gaming Choice.


----------



## jincuteguy

fegefeuer said:


> I kinda agree with ClieOS.
> 
> If the E5 gets the same 7.1 as the G5, what striking features of the G5 remain? Mic? Lol
> 
> Get on with the AC3 Input for consoles and declare the G5 as a gamer's top device that kills off the best of the competition (the popular Mixamp) and enhance the X7 with the G5's features to make it the audiophile Gaming Choice.


 
 WEll the G5 is still cheaper than the E5 so even if the E5 has all of the G5 features, there is still the price diff   I guess
  
 But what I'm hoping for is that Creative will add those features to the X7 as well , not just the E5.


----------



## panzerfan

G5 may have less interference than the E5 due to the absence of the onboard battery and the Bluetooth receiver. This product is almost a desk unit instead of a mobile unit. The way how G5 is arranged jack wise is sensible. It's funny that the G5 may be closer to what an audiophile may want.
  
 http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blasterx-g5
 http://ccftp.creative.com/manualdn/Manuals/TSD/13585/0xF5575EBE/Sound%20BlasterX%20G5_UG_EN.pdf
  
 Look at the headset and Microphone up front. The Line/optical in and Line out are the same as they were before. Manual stated that voice input is disabled if you plug an external mic to the mic in jack.
  

  
 The major change here is that the USB is now a passthrough port. This means that I can hook a USB peripheral to this port. USB-PC is the port that you use to connect this DAC to the PC. Note that Creative supports *PS4 and PC connection through USB*.

 The things to love here: you can use an external mic without using the optical in, so routing is easier and that you get to use the 24-bit/192kHz by optical, and a very desirable USB passthrough port being available.
  
 Some gripes I have is that the lack of Bluetooth means that you can't configure the G5 on the fly through a phone. You have to tether it to a PC or a PS4 in order to utilize it fully.  This also means that if you want to sit some 4ft away from the TV, then you are still stuck with using your Dualshock4 or the Xbox controller's 3.5mm jack.
  
 E5: battery inside, portable use, some compromises in sound quality
 G5: no battery, home use, better port arrangements


----------



## Fegefeuer

no SBX 5.1 for consoles through AC3 5.1 Input is still a huge flaw


----------



## panzerfan

fegefeuer said:


> no SBX 5.1 for consoles through AC3 5.1 Input is still a huge flaw


 
  
 No mention of such in G5's manual either.


----------



## Fegefeuer

sure, but neither was 7.1 SBX for the E5 I bet. Now it's coming. Let's see if the X7 gets the Line Out/Optical treatment of the G5 now. That would make it THE audiophile flagship device for gamers.


----------



## panzerfan

fegefeuer said:


> sure, but neither was 7.1 SBX for the E5 I bet. Now it's coming. Let's see if the X7 gets the Line Out/Optical treatment of the G5 now. That would make it THE audiophile flagship device for gamers.


 
  
 In desktop use, yes. X7 isn't wireless, so it can't address that convenience factor. Doesn't change that X7 may be the first piece of DAC that Creative has ever made (shedding a tear for DDTS-100 right now)
  
 I honestly think that trading fidelity during wireless operation is perfectly acceptable, since gamers demand for this convenience when they are paying the $200 ticket price on audio products. Why else would Turtle Beach and Astro position their wireless offerings at that bracket?


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS



Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> I don't really have any problem on its performance with older firmware nor do I obverse any significant improvement about it on the latest firmware. But that's not what I have been talking about.
> I am not referring to what Creative has now, but how Creative should move forward to. Right now we have a device that is neither competing with the best of audiophile portable DAC/amp nor is it competing with the best of gaming DAC/amp, but rather occupy a very niche market that exists on the edge of both communities. Dedicated audiophiles won't likely going to be interested in (and quite possibly be alienated by) whatever gaming features Creative adds to a portable DAC/amp while most gamer are less likely going to care that much about the audio quality of the device as long as it is up to par. Unlike a desktop device, you only have that much space on a portable DAC/amp, therefore it will be wise to clearly differentiate the two product lines so they each can be designed to better suit the need of its intended user.





 
  
 I have constantly seen people wanting a USB DAC/Amp for gaming and wanted to avoid an internal sound card. My self included. You want a dedicated audiophile product but the market is already swamped with those already. So why the E5? The 7.1 virtual surround sound is a software/firmware update but the fundamental construction of the E5 is no different. You can use use Stereo direct mode so what is your problem. The G5/E5 have lots of bells and whistles but that is what has made them unique and attractive in a market of plain USB DAC/Amps.
  


Spoiler: Quote: Fegefeuer



Originally Posted by *Fegefeuer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> I kinda agree with ClieOS.
> 
> If the E5 gets the same 7.1 as the G5, what striking features of the G5 remain? Mic? Lol
> 
> Get on with the AC3 Input for consoles and declare the G5 as a gamer's top device that kills off the best of the competition (the popular Mixamp) and enhance the X7 with the G5's features to make it the audiophile Gaming Choice.





 
  
 The G5 should be a cut down and cheaper version of the E5 which is pretty much what it is already except for quirky differences that can be fixed in a revision. The E5 needs to have the mic input on the front and this would be true. This expands the functionality of the E5 and frees up optical input so you can have mic and optical input at the same time. Then the G5 is just the E5 without the battery, built in microphones and bluetooth which is fine as the G5 is at the lower price point.


Spoiler: Quote: panzerfan



Originally Posted by *panzerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  





> No mention of such in G5's manual either.





  
 G5 can't decode Dolby Digital. E5 and G5 really should decode Dolby Digital. A lot of people ask on /r/Headphones for a DAC/Amp for their consoles and PC.
   


Spoiler: Quote: Fegefeuer



Originally Posted by *Fegefeuer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> sure, but neither was 7.1 SBX for the E5 I bet. Now it's coming. Let's see if the X7 gets the Line Out/Optical treatment of the G5 now. That would make it THE audiophile flagship device for gamers.





 
  
 The issue is that you are asking people to buy a large and more expensive speaker amp for people who don't have speakers just so they can get virtual surround sound on consoles. People aren't going to do that.


----------



## kerzane

tenmoonsnorth said:


> The issue is that you are asking people to buy a large and more expensive speaker amp for people who don't have speakers just so they can get virtual surround sound on consoles. People aren't going to do that.


 
  
 Exactly. There is a gap in creative's offering between the x7 and e5:
  
 a desktop version of the e5 which uses external power rather than usb (and please 2 optical inputs).
  
 or equivalently a version of the x7 without the speaker amp. just a dac/headphone amp with all the features (also please 2 optical inputs).
  
 This would be the product for me, and I think many other people.


----------



## panzerfan

kerzane said:


> Exactly. There is a gap in creative's offering between the x7 and e5:
> 
> a desktop version of the e5 which uses external power rather than usb (and please 2 optical inputs).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually, I am wondering if an E5 with no battery can be made so that you can power it through an external battery. The advantages of this are that you reduce interference and bring down the operating temperature of the E5. 10000mAh would keep that sucker and your source component going for a good day or two.


----------



## kerzane

panzerfan said:


> Actually, I am wondering if an E5 with no battery can be made so that you can power it through an external battery. The advantages of this are that you reduce interference and bring down the operating temperature of the E5. 10000mAh would keep that sucker and your source component going for a good day or two.


 

 So, roughly speaking a g5 with bluetooth?


----------



## panzerfan

kerzane said:


> So, roughly speaking a g5 with bluetooth?


 
  
 Yeah. Something like that with 7.1 SBX would make this into an undisputed king of gaming DAC AMP.


----------



## kerzane

For me portability is not a priority, I'd prefer a static solution that could be always on.


----------



## DagsJT

panzerfan said:


> Yeah. Something like that with 7.1 SBX would make this into an undisputed king of *PC* gaming DAC AMP.


 
  
 Such a shame Creative can't get SBX working on consoles for the E5/G5. I keep reading how good SBX is compared to Dolby but Creative need to get it working on consoles.
  
 I think the X7 has SBX on, right? But that's crazy expensive.


----------



## ClieOS

tenmoonsnorth said:


> I have constantly seen people wanting a USB DAC/Amp for gaming and wanted to avoid an internal sound card. My self included. You want a dedicated audiophile product but the market is already swamped with those already. So why the E5? The 7.1 virtual surround sound is a software/firmware update but the fundamental construction of the E5 is no different. You can use use Stereo direct mode so what is your problem. The G5/E5 have lots of bells and whistles but that is what has made them unique and attractive in a market of plain USB DAC/Amps.


 
  
  
 As I have said, my comment is not toward E5 as a current product, but E series as a line of products into the future.
  
 First, I'll think the only logic that the market is 'swamped' by audiophile DAC/amp is because there is a market for it - and having a ToTL portable DAC/amp is not just about making money either - it also represents the engineering capability of a company. If Creative wants to have a piece of the audiophiles headphone user market, which has been booming at incredible rate over the last few years, then it needs a signature product - something a company representative can proudly go out and tell people they can competing at the top level, not just on the bread and butter stuff against the Chinese. That's the same reason why car companies have racing team - not because they can sell a lot of race car but because when the team wins a race, sale figure of all the company's car models always spikes.. and if you look around, Creative has not been doing that well in PC audio over the recent decades, and the E series is supposed to help them breaking into the new, fast growing section of higher end mobile listener / portable audiophiles market - but right now it seems that all the effort has been redirected to their older customer base (*gamers) again - and to be clear, as I have repeated quite a few times already, I am not against Creative for coming out of a gaming oriented product. I just don't want to see them lose out on the audiophile market because they keep trying to 'blend' everything into some kind of half baked product that is neither particularly audiophiles nor is it a particularly great gaming DAC. Those should have been separated into two product lines with E series focusing on getting the SQ right for the mobile user while G series focusing on getting all the gaming features right.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS



Quote: 





clieos said:


> As I have said, my comment is not toward E5 as a current product, but E series as a line of products into the future.
> 
> First, I'll think the only logic that the market is 'swamped' by audiophile DAC/amp is because there is a market for it - and having a ToTL portable DAC/amp is not just about making money either - it also represents the engineering capability of a company. If Creative wants to have a piece of the audiophiles headphone user market, which has been booming at incredible rate over the last few years, then it needs a signature product - something a company representative can proudly go out and tell people they can competing at the top level, not just on the bread and butter stuff against the Chinese. That's the same reason why car companies have racing team - not because they can sell a lot of race car but because when the team wins a race, sale figure of all the company's car models always spikes.. and if you look around, Creative has not been doing that well in PC audio over the recent decades, and the E series is supposed to help them breaking into the new, fast growing section of higher end mobile listener / portable audiophiles market - but right now it seems that all the effort has been redirected to their older customer base (*gamers) again - and to be clear, as I have repeated quite a few times already, I am not against Creative for coming out of a gaming oriented product. I just don't want to see them lose out on the audiophile market because they keep trying to 'blend' everything into some kind of half baked product that is neither particularly audiophiles nor is it a particularly great gaming DAC. Those should have been separated into two product lines with E series focusing on getting the SQ right for the mobile user while G series focusing on getting all the gaming features right.





 
  
 If Creative wants to make a plain USB/DAC amp then they can and I have nothing against that. It's not hard to do and doesn't require software which is why every one else is already doing it. However, it's clear that was never the intention of the E series in the first place. I think the E5 and G5 will end up being great USB DAC/Amps for gaming and laptop/desktop usage. There is a significant market for a USB DAC/Amp with all the gaming features that Creative has been known for. I know because the /r/Headphones purchase advice threads has people everyday asking for a good pair of headphones for gaming. The enthusiast gaming zeitgeist recommends against internal sound cards and gaming headsets. So what Creative is doing right now is the right thing but it's clear they don't understand the market properly which is why volume control is linked to Windows which everybody hates. I've given plenty of feedback in the right direction but it comes down to Creative's desire to refine and revise their product. At the moment I think it's close but needs improvement in areas.
  
 The thing is that people don't want internal sound cards anymore and want a dedicated USB DAC/Amp for headphones and gaming. That is what the enthusiast gaming zeitgeist recommends. The internal sound cards have always had to strike a balance between speakers and headphones which like many receivers usually means high output impedance and is therefore bad for headphones. Most people do not want it inside their case either due to limited space and the rise of micro ATX cases.
  
 The feature of being able to connect your phone to your USB DAC/Amp via bluetooth and have that audio mixed together is a big feature for both home and mobile users. Being able to connect your TV or console via optical is also great and something that people can see real use for. The E5 works as well for home use but I think it's too bulky for real portable usage such as taping it to the back of a smartphone.
  
 I don't understand why you have a Creative E5. What is it that the E5 does that you can't get elsewhere. Bluetooth?
  
 The G5 should be a cut down version of the E5 but the G5 and E5 should have the same features such as microphone input on the front via headphone/combo jack. The E5 will have the additional features such as bluetooth, built in microphones and battery.


----------



## ClieOS

tenmoonsnorth said:


> If Creative wants to make a plain USB/DAC amp then they can and I have nothing against that. It's not hard to do and doesn't require software which is why every one else is already doing it. However, it's clear that was never the intention of the E series in the first place. I think the E5 and G5 will end up being great USB DAC/Amps for gaming and laptop/desktop usage. There is a significant market for a USB DAC/Amp with all the gaming features that Creative has been known for. I know because the /r/Headphones purchase advice threads has people everyday asking for a good pair of headphones for gaming. The enthusiast gaming zeitgeist recommends against internal sound cards and gaming headsets. So what Creative is doing right now is the right thing but it's clear they don't understand the market properly which is why volume control is linked to Windows which everybody hates. I've given plenty of feedback in the right direction but it comes down to Creative's desire to refine and revise their product. At the moment I think it's close but needs improvement in areas.


 
  
 "Plain" DAC /amp? Sure, but to say it is not hard to create a real ToTL portable DAC/amp (and not to be confused with over-priced, underperforming stuffs) is just not correct, or else trust me to say we would have seen a LOT more of them by now. So no, it is actually IMO much harder than you would like to believe in.
  
 Again, as I had said in previous reply - I was there when E5 was first announced - no gaming feature back then because E5 was never intended to be used as a gaming oriented DAC/amp originally. All of those features come as an afterthought months later, and G5 is one of the result when they realize there is a separated demand from the gaming community where E5's design isn't going to be great at. Hell, I even talked to the Creative product manager during the official E5's launch event in Singapore at a computer show.
  
  


tenmoonsnorth said:


> The thing is that people don't want internal sound cards anymore and want a dedicated USB DAC/Amp for headphones and gaming. That is what the enthusiast gaming zeitgeist recommends. The internal sound cards have always had to strike a balance between speakers and headphones which like many receivers usually means high output impedance and is therefore bad for headphones. Most people do not want it inside their case either due to limited space and the rise of micro ATX cases.


 
  
 Err. That's also not correct. Sound card has high output impedance is not because of some mythical 'balance' issue between speaker and headphone - it is because it is harder (and much costlier) to implement low output impedance, so manufacturer choose the easy way out by putting big resistors on the output stage to increase stability and cheating their way out of properly designed the circuit. Don't confusing incompetent and cost saving to performance and design limitation - those are two different things all together. 
  
  


tenmoonsnorth said:


> .. The feature of being able to connect your phone to your USB DAC/Amp via bluetooth and have that audio mixed together is a big feature for both home and mobile users. Being able to connect your TV or console via optical is also great and something that people can see real use for. The E5 works as well for home use but I think *it's too bulky* for real portable usage such as taping it to the back of a smartphone.
> ...


 
  
 Obviously you have not seen an actually bulky portable rig, so allow me:
  





  
  
 In comparison, an E5 to the back of a smartphone is really nothing.
  


tenmoonsnorth said:


> ... I don't understand why you have a Creative E5. What is it that the E5 does that you can't get elsewhere. Bluetooth?
> ...


 
  
 I happen to be a big supporter of aptX and high quality wireless technology in general. Then again, I also have plenty of gears that I don't really need, check out my profile if you will. What could I say? I am just your regular portable audio junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 When E5 was first announced, it represented a new direction from Creative to finally pay attention to the higher end portable audio user - the combination of USB OTG support, SBX and aptX inside a purposefully built high quality DAC/amp with an excellent price point is what grab my attention in the first place. Other similarly spec'ed DAC/amp with less features from another big brand were going to cost at least twice as much as E5, if not more - so it represented a product with great potential if it was able to deliver everything it promised. That's why I was interested in it at the first place, plus the fact that I am an old Creative customer and kind of sentimental about the company and hope they can come back on top of the digital audio industry again.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS



Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> "Plain" DAC /amp? Sure, but to say it is not hard to create a real ToTL portable DAC/amp (and not to be confused with over-priced, underperforming stuffs) is just not correct, or else trust me to say we would have seen a LOT more of them by now. So no, it is actually IMO much harder than you would like to believe in.
> 
> Again, as I had said in previous reply - I was there when E5 was first announced - no gaming feature back then because E5 was never intended to be used as a gaming oriented DAC/amp originally. All of those features come as an afterthought months later, and G5 is one of the result when they realize there is a separated demand from the gaming community where E5's design isn't going to be great at. Hell, I even talked to the Creative product manager during the official E5's launch event in Singapore at a computer show.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


  


> Again, as I had said in previous reply - I was there when E5 was first announced - no gaming feature back then because E5 was never intended to be used as a gaming oriented DAC/amp originally. All of those features come as an afterthought months later, and G5 is one of the result when they realize there is a separated demand from the gaming community where E5's design isn't going to be great at. Hell, I even talked to the Creative product manager during the official E5's launch event in Singapore at a computer show.


 
  
 You mean the gaming features that came available as a result of a software/firmware update rather than any actual hardware changes. Nothing has changed about the E5 really so why did you buy it in the first place. I don't know how you think a DAC/Amp with bluetooth, Optical/Line input and a hardware mixer was going to be this minimal audiophile product. I don't know why you don't think the E5 is great for gaming because it is. A gaming DAC/Amp just differentiates itself from another DAC/Amp through virtual surround sound and perhaps a microphone input. The other main feature such as the hardware mixer is what separates the E5/G5 from anything else in the market currently.


> Sound card has high output impedance is not because of some mythical 'balance' issue between speaker and headphone - it is because it is harder (and much costlier) to implement low output impedance, so manufacturer choose the easy way out by putting big resistors on the output stage to increase stability and cheating their way out of properly designed the circuit.


 
  
 Which is what happened. As I said it comes as a compromise and that compromise was cost which is why sound cards more often than not have a high output impedance.
  


> the combination of USB OTG support, SBX and aptX inside a purposefully built high quality DAC/amp with an excellent price point is what grab my attention in the first place.


 
  
 So why did SBX grab your attention when you seem to dislike it. You know what it means and what it does and you seem to dislike virtual surround sound even though that is a major part of SBX Pro Studio but no different to the rest of the software DSP stuff included. Your actions and statements seem to conflict a lot.
  
 Perhaps list out clearly exactly what you want and don't want about the E5. I think chasing the audiophile high end market is a dead end for Creative but I don't really care if they do that. As long as the E5/G5 are refined into being the unique swiss army knife that nobody else is offering. Then they can chase the high end audiophile niche.


----------



## ClieOS

tenmoonsnorth said:


> You mean the gaming features that came available as a result of a software/firmware update rather than any actual hardware changes. Nothing has changed about the E5 really so why did you buy it in the first place.* I don't know how you think a DAC/Amp with bluetooth, Optical/Line input and a hardware mixer was going to be this minimal audiophile product*. I don't know why you don't think the E5 is great for gaming because it is. A gaming DAC/Amp just differentiates itself from another DAC/Amp through virtual surround sound and perhaps a microphone input. The other main feature such as the hardware mixer is what separates the E5/G5 from anything else in the market currently.


 
  
 Because as a gaming DAC/amp, having a battery and bluetooth are not important. Having a dual headphone-out is also somewhat pointless as a headphone+mic combo jack is much more useful. Having USB OTG is pretty pointless as well. Come to think of it, isn't that exactly what Creative has done on G5? That's is what I think a move to the right direction.
  
 As to why Bluetooth can be qualified for audiophiles product - that's because you have not listened to a great aptX supported headphone before. As mainly a portable listener, sometime a really good wireless headphone can be very convenient. Also, there are plenty of really good audiophiles DAP that has line-out as well as optical-out (*it is actually one of the main selling feature of A&K line of audiophile DAP). I am also not against a good EQ system, and in fact I rather enjoy a good implementation of EQ system as I deeply enjoy the XBass and 3D Holography on my micro iDSD - the key words here is 'good implementation'. So far, I quite like the SBX on E5 and find nothing wrong with it even though I am not exactly big on EQing - mostly because I like to listen to my headphone the way they are, but I don't hate EQ in anyway either.
  
  


tenmoonsnorth said:


> .. Which is what happened. As I said it comes as a compromise and that compromise was cost which is why sound cards more often than not have a high output impedance.
> ...


 
  
 Just a side note, but it is my feedback here in the forum that they lower the output impedance on E5 before finishing up the design.
  


tenmoonsnorth said:


> ...
> So why did SBX grab your attention when you seem to dislike it. You know what it means and what it does and you seem to dislike virtual surround sound even though that is a major part of SBX Pro Studio but no different to the rest of the software DSP stuff included. Your actions and statements seem to conflict a lot.
> ...


 
  
 I seriously don't know where you get the idea that I dislike SBX. If you read through all of my comments in this thread - I never once said I dislike SBX. The most I have said is that SBX doesn't do anything for me on music listening, but as I have said, that's because I like to listen to my headphone as they are, without any EQing. As I have repeated too many times - my opinion is that Creative should not trying to blend all the function into one single device with too many compromise but rather should diversify and focus on creating specialized devices. That has nothing to do with SBX at all.
  
  


tenmoonsnorth said:


> ... Perhaps list out clearly exactly what you want and don't want about the E5. I think chasing the audiophile high end market is a dead end for Creative but I don't really care if they do that. As long as the E5/G5 are refined into being the unique swiss army knife that nobody else is offering. Then they can chase the high end audiophile niche.


 
  
 All I like to see is Creative returning the E series to what it is original intended for (and perhaps scale up accordingly) and G series can take over what Creative is currently trying to with with both the E5 and G5.


----------



## jincuteguy

fegefeuer said:


> sure, but neither was 7.1 SBX for the E5 I bet. Now it's coming. Let's see if the X7 gets the Line Out/Optical treatment of the G5 now. That would make it THE audiophile flagship device for gamers.


 
 What's the Line Out / Optical  Out treatment? And what is the benefit of that for the X7?


----------



## FlacFan

tenmoonsnorth said:


> Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good grief, this is now at least the third time you are asking this. What's the point? If this is a p****ing contest then go out and buy two of them and we all will declare you as the winner.....
  
 Lighten up man.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS



Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Because as a gaming DAC/amp, having a battery and bluetooth are not important. Having a dual headphone-out is also somewhat pointless as a headphone+mic combo jack is much more useful. Having USB OTG is pretty pointless as well. Come to think of it, isn't that exactly what Creative has done on G5? That's is what I think a move to the right direction.
> As to why Bluetooth can be qualified for audiophiles product - that's because you have not listened to a great aptX supported headphone before. As mainly a portable listener, sometime a really good wireless headphone can be very convenient. Also, there are plenty of really good audiophiles DAP that has line-out as well as optical-out (*it is actually one of the main selling feature of A&K line of audiophile DAP). I am also not against a good EQ system, and in fact I rather enjoy a good implementation of EQ system as I deeply enjoy the XBass and 3D Holography on my micro iDSD - the key words here is 'good implementation'. So far, I quite like the SBX on E5 and find nothing wrong with it even though I am not exactly big on EQing - mostly because I like to listen to my headphone the way they are, but I don't hate EQ in anyway either.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  


> Because as a gaming DAC/amp, having a battery and bluetooth are not important.


 
  
 Battery may not be but bluetooth is a nice convenience feature at home. Being able to have you connected to your DAC/Amp for incoming calls and notifications. I've always seen the E5 for home and for portable laptop usage. The battery doesn't actively hurt anything anyway.
  


> Having a dual headphone-out is also somewhat pointless as a headphone+mic combo jack is much more useful.


 
  
 The dual headphone out is a gimmick but I'm sure that it's something that average consumers want. As the dual headphone out and the combo Headphone/Mic jack can both be had. I have nothing against the dual headphone out even if I'll never use it.
  


> Having USB OTG is pretty pointless as well. Come to think of it, isn't that exactly what Creative has done on G5?


 
  
 Well you could have USB out from your phone for audio. It's not something I would use but I can see some people using it.
  
 I think on the G5 it is a USB hub with 500mA out. I think that is even more pointless that USB OTG.
  


> As to why Bluetooth can be qualified for audiophiles product - that's because you have not listened to a great aptX supported headphone before.


 
  
 I have a Noble BTS. Yes AptX is good but so few android phones support it and even fewer support AptX low latency. It's a good idea to keep the bluetooth regardless.
  


> Just a side note, but it is my feedback here in the forum that they lower the output impedance on E5 before finishing up the design.


 
  
 They need to lower the output impedance as much as they can. I think it shows how out of touch Creative is that they didn't see lowering the output impedance as much as possible from the outset as important.
  


> As I have repeated too many times - my opinion is that Creative should not trying to blend all the function into one single device with too many compromise but rather should diversify and focus on creating specialized devices.


 
  
 So why do you have an E5 when it was clearly trying to blend as much as possible from the outset. You say they should diversify in the same breadth when the E5 is not a specialized device. You will have to define what you mean by specialized in the first place. To me it is quite clear that in the price rangethe E5 is at specialization is a terrible idea. What differentiates them from Fiio and Schiit is that the E5 can so much more and has features that people will actually use. That is marketable.
  


> All I like to see is Creative returning the E series to what it is original intended for (and perhaps scale up accordingly) and G series can take over what Creative is currently trying to with with both the E5 and G5.


 
  
 I think you are basing this upon a false compromise and I have no idea what you think the E5 originally intended because it seems to me that the original intention of the E5 hasn't changed. The E5 does what you want but can also do what the G5 does. I've already given feedback on how to do that and it doesn't affect your E5 experience at all.
  


jincuteguy said:


> What's the Line Out / Optical  Out treatment? And what is the benefit of that for the X7?


 
  
 I don't think Headphone virtual surround sound can be sent to the Line Out on the X7.
  


flacfan said:


> Good grief, this is now at least the third time you are asking this. What's the point? If this is a p****ing contest then go out and buy two of them and we all will declare you as the winner.....
> 
> Lighten up man.
> 
> Cheers.


 
  
 I'm trying to figure out what exactly ClieOS wants and what they think has changed. At this point I just think they are confused because all changes to the E5 have been improvements that don't affect the stuff the E5 already had.


----------



## ClieOS

flacfan said:


> Lighten up man.
> 
> Cheers.


 
  
 You are right. As arguing in circles is pointless and I already made all my points clear, I'll stop as it is.
  
 @TenMoonNorth Did I mentioned that I talked to the product manager of E series back when it was first launched? Well, you get the idea. Live long and prosper.


----------



## jincuteguy

tenmoonsnorth said:


> Spoiler: Quote: ClieOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I know the X7 doesn't have that.  But Creative is planning to do that for the E5, so that's why I asked what is the benefit of having Virtual surround sound sent to the Line Out / Optical Out?


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

jincuteguy said:


> I know the X7 doesn't have that.  But Creative is planning to do that for the E5, so that's why I asked what is the benefit of having Virtual surround sound sent to the Line Out / Optical Out?


 
  
 Send a private message to Sound Blaster asking.


----------



## jincuteguy

tenmoonsnorth said:


> Send a private message to Sound Blaster asking.


 
 Only Sound Blaster knows this?


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

jincuteguy said:


> Only Sound Blaster knows this?


 
  
 None of us know as no representative has said anything. You are more likely to get an answer if you PM them.


----------



## jincuteguy

tenmoonsnorth said:


> None of us know as no representative has said anything. You are more likely to get an answer if you PM them.


 
 Well most ppl on here been asking for the Virtual Surround Sound comes out to the Line out / Optical out for a while, so they must have know something and its benefit of it.
 And then Sound Blaster listened, and added that feature to the G5 that is just been released.
  
 And now they said they are bringing that to the E5.


----------



## wondroushippo

jincuteguy said:


> Well most ppl on here been asking for the Virtual Surround Sound comes out to the Line out / Optical out for a while, so they must have know something and its benefit of it.
> And then Sound Blaster listened, and added that feature to the G5 that is just been released.
> 
> And now they said they are bringing that to the E5.


 
 There seems to be a pretty obvious use of it to me: so that you can use virtual surround with an external amp, using the E5 solely as a DAC/DSP.


----------



## jincuteguy

wondroushippo said:


> There seems to be a pretty obvious use of it to me: so that you can use virtual surround with an external amp, using the E5 solely as a DAC/DSP.


 
 Doesn't using the Optical Out bypass the DAC as well?


----------



## wondroushippo

jincuteguy said:


> Doesn't using the Optical Out bypass the DAC as well?


 
 Yeah, so you could just use it as a preamp of sorts in a 3 box chain: Digital out from the E5 -> DAC -> amp if you want to get virtual surround and use a higher-quality DAC. Or you could use the analog output and just use the E5 as a DAC to an amp of your choice.
  
 You probably wouldn't pay $200 for just the E5's surround sound functionality, but that's the cool thing about it: you could use it as one component of your home system and then use it on the go, or use it as a starting point for a higher end system.


----------



## jincuteguy

wondroushippo said:


> Yeah, so you could just use it as a preamp of sorts in a 3 box chain: Digital out from the E5 -> DAC -> amp if you want to get virtual surround and use a higher-quality DAC. Or you could use the analog output and just use the E5 as a DAC to an amp of your choice.
> 
> You probably wouldn't pay $200 for just the E5's surround sound functionality, but that's the cool thing about it: you could use it as one component of your home system and then use it on the go, or use it as a starting point for a higher end system.


 
 If I used it just for the Virtual Surround sound, what DAC / Amp would be better than the DAC / amp inside the E5?
  
 Also, can you get Virtual Surround Sound out from the Optical Out of the Sound Blaster Z / Zx / ZxR soundcard?


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Quote:


> Also, can you get Virtual Surround Sound out from the Optical Out of the Sound Blaster Z / Zx / ZxR soundcard?


 
  
 Yes. 5.1 maximum
  
 I assume the hardware mixer can output to optical.


----------



## panzerfan

I just downloaded the update on Creative's website. This does add the Virtual 7.1 Surround to the E5.


----------



## jincuteguy

panzerfan said:


> I just downloaded the update on Creative's website. This does add the Virtual 7.1 Surround to the E5.


 
  
  
 Wow nice, but when are they adding this to the X7 as well? It's kinda suck that they're doing this for cheaper product rather than their Flagship??


----------



## jincuteguy

panzerfan said:


> I just downloaded the update on Creative's website. This does add the Virtual 7.1 Surround to the E5.


 
  
 I still don't see the 7.1 speakers Config?  The picture you are showing is only Headphone mode


----------



## wondroushippo

panzerfan said:


> I just downloaded the update on Creative's website. This does add the Virtual 7.1 Surround to the E5.




Oh nice, I should be able to take advantage of this with Battlefront, which I got for Christmas!


----------



## Breaker

I don't really understand why console VSS was omitted from the G5, aren't surround formats just decoded within software? Does creative have an official response on their reasoning for the omission? I really feel like it was to give the x7 an extra defining feature, which is dumb may I add. They can essentially wrap up the market astro holds with that one feature on the g5.

 Edit: Another thought, don't manufacturers pay Dolby for use of the format? Is it possible they omitted the feature to increase margin (which seems to be a large margin being that they could afford to drop it $40 at release)? With that being said, back in the X-Fi days, I believe dolby wasn't originally supported on those x-fi cards and "compatibility" for the format was later sold as an add-on feature.


----------



## Detrimentation

Exactly, the G5 could have finally provided competition to the Mixamp, as the X7 is not even relevant to most gamers at $350. I'm planning on purchasing a Creative Sound Blaster Z, and I would have loved to have consistent audio between my PC and console by using SBX 7.1 from both the Z and from the G5, especially due to the reverb produced by Dolby Headphone. Currently I use Sennheiser GAME Ones with the Mixamp Pro 2013, and the hissing from the Mixamp is incredibly distracting. Plus, the noise-cancelling done by the Mixamp firmware in tandem with the GAME One's noise-cancelling mic makes my voice sound incredibly distorted and annoying.
  
 I'm not sure if a hardware modification or merely a firmware update is in order, but Sound Blaster PLEASE consider adding console functionality to the G5, Astro would be annihilated by your entry to consoles and virtual surround.


----------



## panzerfan

detrimentation said:


> Exactly, the G5 could have finally provided competition to the Mixamp, as the X7 is not even relevant to most gamers at $350. I'm planning on purchasing a Creative Sound Blaster Z, and I would have loved to have consistent audio between my PC and console by using SBX 7.1 from both the Z and from the G5, especially due to the reverb produced by Dolby Headphone. Currently I use Sennheiser GAME Ones with the Mixamp Pro 2013, and the hissing from the Mixamp is incredibly distracting. Plus, the noise-cancelling done by the Mixamp firmware in tandem with the GAME One's noise-cancelling mic makes my voice sound incredibly distorted and annoying.
> 
> I'm not sure if a hardware modification or merely a firmware update is in order, but Sound Blaster PLEASE consider adding console functionality to the G5, Astro would be annihilated by your entry to consoles and virtual surround.


 
  
 Honestly, even E5 in bluetooth has way less static than the Mixamp, and we can drive 600ohm cans at that. If Creative can give Dolby Headphones or SBX 7.1 through firmware (processing done on-board) instead of a software solution, then E5 or G5 would have no opponent.


----------



## wondroushippo

detrimentation said:


> Exactly, the G5 could have finally provided competition to the Mixamp, as the X7 is not even relevant to most gamers at $350. I'm planning on purchasing a Creative Sound Blaster Z, and I would have loved to have consistent audio between my PC and console by using SBX 7.1 from both the Z and from the G5, especially due to the reverb produced by Dolby Headphone. Currently I use Sennheiser GAME Ones with the Mixamp Pro 2013, and the hissing from the Mixamp is incredibly distracting. Plus, the noise-cancelling done by the Mixamp firmware in tandem with the GAME One's noise-cancelling mic makes my voice sound incredibly distorted and annoying.
> 
> I'm not sure if a hardware modification or merely a firmware update is in order, but Sound Blaster PLEASE consider adding console functionality to the G5, Astro would be annihilated by your entry to consoles and virtual surround.


 
 My guess is that Dolby licensing might be a concern. But it would be killer if Creative or even Astro introduced a small DAC/amp that also offered line out functionality for people who want to use their own equipment. It's kind of the gap that exists right now if you're into video games and quality sound: getting virtual surround without compromising on sound quality is difficult.
  
 Can the X7 even do virtual surround from the optical input to the optical line out to an offboard DAC/amp?


----------



## LocutusEstBorg

clieos said:


> I did a quick RMAA measurement last night and didn't find any issue, that applies to both as a pure amp as well as a DAC/amp. The only downside I noticed is that, when used as a pure amp, the amp section can clip if the input is too hot. iPod / iPhone level of line-in is probably fine, anything above might not be (just an estimation, still need to verify how much it can take with a more complex measurement later on). So if you are using a source with a high line-output (i.e. FiiO X3, X5, etc), then you won't want to use E5 as a pure amp.


 

 Does this have the same bass roll-off below 100Hz as the E3? How will it's output imedance drive an SE846?


----------



## ClieOS

locutusestborg said:


> Does this have the same bass roll-off below 100Hz as the E3? How will it's output imedance drive an SE846?


 
  
 There is no roll-off of any kind when E5 is used as USB DAC+amp and there is a very tiny -0.5dB @ 20Hz when it is used as amp only, which is pretty much not a concern.
  
 SE846 has a very low and curvy impedance curve from 20Hz to 20kHz, it is best suited for amp with output impedance below 1 ohm and have a lot of current output. While E5 have no problem on current output, its 2.2ohm output impedance might not be low enough to prevent impedance interaction.


----------



## arcwindz

wondroushippo said:


> My guess is that Dolby licensing might be a concern. But it would be killer if Creative or even Astro introduced a small DAC/amp that also offered line out functionality for people who want to use their own equipment. It's kind of the gap that exists right now if you're into video games and quality sound: getting virtual surround without compromising on sound quality is difficult.
> 
> Can the X7 even do virtual surround from the optical input to the optical line out to an offboard DAC/amp?




X7 can output speaker surround, not the headphone surround.
And there is is still no news on when creative will update the x7 to have the g5 software


----------



## arcwindz

arcwindz said:


> X7 can output speaker surround, not the headphone surround through optical out and rca.
> And there is is still no news on when creative will update the x7 to have the g5 software


----------



## Soundizer

Hello, please may I ask if you have enjoyed using the Creative Soundblaster E5? It is discounted on Creative UK website at an amazing price. I just ordered it. Want to use it as a direct connection to iPhone plus 6 which is a simple direct connection. Do not understand why products require so many cable add ons before you can connect to an iPhone and use the external Dac/Amp. I also want yo use it for connecting to my TV via optical out. It actually ships with toslink cable to allow this.


----------



## panzerfan

I certainly enjoyed it, but I don't use it on the iPhone. It's been Android and Windows PC use case for me.


----------



## jincuteguy

arcwindz said:


> X7 can output speaker surround, not the headphone surround.
> And there is is still no news on when creative will update the x7 to have the g5 software


 
  
 Yea I just don't get why would they only do it for the E5? but not the X7? Like what the hell?


----------



## wondroushippo

soundizer said:


> Hello, please may I ask if you have enjoyed using the Creative Soundblaster E5? It is discounted on Creative UK website at an amazing price. I just ordered it. Want to use it as a direct connection to iPhone plus 6 which is a simple direct connection. Do not understand why products require so many cable add ons before you can connect to an iPhone and use the external Dac/Amp. I also want yo use it for connecting to my TV via optical out. It actually ships with toslink cable to allow this.


 
 Well, the reason it's such a hassle is because of Apple's MFi licensing program. Why allow any schmuck to easily release hardware for iOS when you can get them to pay you? 
  
 But yeah, this works really well with iOS. Do note that your TV will need to do only stereo output to get sound on the E5 (my Uverse box through my LG TV passes 5.1, which is awesome except for THIS situation). But that's something in settings of your TV that you can configure, I believe.


----------



## Soundizer

Thank you kindly for your guidance. You are the first person to reply back to me as I am a new user in head-fi. Generally do you like the sound quality via lightening and bluetooth? I understand that if you turn on the SBX button it reduces over all audio quality. I do not want to use a third party music app as like to use both Spotify Premium abd Lossless ripped cd's on Apple Music. Any opinions on these points i really welcome and appreciate. 

A more technical question. Are there any (USB 3.0 to lightning or USB C to lightning) players on the market for speed and efficiency.


----------



## solhuebner

I just got the G5 as I like the Virtual Surround idea but I miss all the other great features from the E5... It would be awesome if they could just release an E7 or something like that


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

solhuebner said:


> I just got the G5 as I like the Virtual Surround idea but I miss all the other great features from the E5... It would be awesome if they could just release an E7 or something like that


 
  
 E5 has 7.1 virtual surround sound now.


----------



## solhuebner

tenmoonsnorth said:


> E5 has 7.1 virtual surround sound now.


 
 Yeah missed that one. Is it recognized as 5.1/7.1 by the system now as it was only stereo when I tried it a few weeks ago... mhh... then why in hell did I buy the G5


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

solhuebner said:


> Yeah missed that one. Is it recognized as 5.1/7.1 by the system now as it was only stereo when I tried it a few weeks ago... mhh... then why in hell did I buy the G5


 
  
 Yes it can now appear as a 7.1 speaker system to Windows.


----------



## Engell

I was looking for something to get rid of the internal noise on the sound card in my laptop and found the sound blaster E5, read a lot of reviews most where pretty positive without any big complaints.
 So bought this thing a couple of days ago and hooked it up to my laptop, got the newest firmware/software, updated it and everything worked perfectly and i couldn't hear the faint hiss of the internal component in my machine anymore. But i was thinking the sound was a bit fatiguing and sounded a bit weird on my AKG K7XX running the E5 on low gain with everything disabled and direct mode. Wrote it off as me just needing to get used to this sound. Then i used it to line out some classical music to my Denon amp paired with B&W speakers again something was off and hooking the cable directly to the laptop resulted in what i perceived as better sounding and better sound stage, even if it was just a headphone out used as lineout.
  
 Then i decided to do an actual measurement of what the hell it was doing, and holy balls the E5 is a piece of crap, it was easily bested by my laptops headphone out.
 Method: looped the audio back into the line in and just recorded the what it was outputting and compared it to the original source. Both headphone jacks and the lineout on the E5 gave approximately the same result. (all where running and recorded at the same bit and sample rate)
  
 Here is a screenshot of the measurements, its hard to even recognize the waveform that comes out of the E5 but the internal sound card almost nailed it 100% correctly
http://i.imgur.com/ghTPFJc.png


----------



## emacid

Hi guys! 
At first I have to congratulate Creative for this amaaazing product! I`m enjoying my music everyday in a way never before. Thanks!

Nevertheless, since my iPhone 6 was stolen and getting an iPhone 6s now, I have a big, very annoying problem with my E5. When the E5 is conncted via USB (Host to lightning) there is distortion, like high peaks in the audio. It sounds really like an electronic high pitch or glitch for around 100-200 ms. It happens occasionally everytime I begin to concentrate to the music again. So sometimes during a five minute track six-seven times. Sometimes more often. At first I thought its the app causing the problem. But its the same problem with VOX, TuneShell, Elecom Hi-Res, FLAC Player+ and even the stock Apple Music player (converted with foobar2000 to ALAC). I also disabled and enabled the high-resolution mode in the SoundBlaster Central app without success.

My gear: iPhone 6s @iOS 9.2, Sennheiser HD600, RHA T20i and lossless music (16-24 bit - 44.1-192 kHz). 

With the Amazon FireTV box (optical IN) and my laptop (USB) I have no problems at all. Thanks again for the versatility by the way 
But I cannot enjoy my music on the go anymore. With Bluetooth there is also no problem. The E5 is more than one year old now. 
Is there any new firmware update in the pipeline which could solve my problem? Or what else could I do to solve this audio distortion?

Do you think the iPhone is faulty? I use the lightning connection also with an adapter in my car without any problem.


----------



## jincuteguy

solhuebner said:


> Yeah missed that one. Is it recognized as 5.1/7.1 by the system now as it was only stereo when I tried it a few weeks ago... mhh... then why in hell did I buy the G5


 
  
 G5 is a waste of money, E5 is better.  No reason to get the G5


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

jincuteguy said:


> G5 is a waste of money, E5 is better.  No reason to get the G5


 
  
 Except the G5 has mic input on the front and the E5 does not. On the E5 mic input is shared with optical input which is one of the most valuable inputs on the E5 as you can connect a TV via it.


----------



## jincuteguy

tenmoonsnorth said:


> Except the G5 has mic input on the front and the E5 does not. On the E5 mic input is shared with optical input which is one of the most valuable inputs on the E5 as you can connect a TV via it.


 
 You can just hook up to the Mic input of your onboard audio mic input    
  
 Also the G5 and the E5 can't decode Dolby Digital so ther's no point to hook up a TV or game consoles to the optical input.


----------



## nmatheis

Curious is anyone knows when the new features will be added for Mac users? Hmm?
  
 All I see is a Windows update


----------



## jincuteguy

nmatheis said:


> Curious is anyone knows when the new features will be added for Mac users? Hmm?
> 
> All I see is a Windows update


 
  
 Just buy a PC  hehehe...sell that expensive Mac and save more money for New Year


----------



## nmatheis

LOLZ, my Mac is a late 2007 MacBook Pro. Nothing expensive about it at this point


----------



## Soundizer

Perhaps Creative have not updated firmware for iPhone 6s yet. They may need to pay for licensing specific to each iPhone lightening model before Apple grants access to the internal audio membrane. I am only guessing as surely we would have come across other negative reviews. I am quite concerned myself now as expect my E5 to arrive in two days. If it is not hugely better than my iPhone internal dac/amp then i am going to return it and get some excellent Bluetooth headphones instead as I don't like the lack of audio fidelity output from the 3.5 jack. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Soundizer

emacid said:


> Hi guys!
> At first I have to congratulate Creative for this amaaazing product! I`m enjoying my music everyday in a way never before. Thanks!
> 
> Nevertheless, since my iPhone 6 was stolen and getting an iPhone 6s now, I have a big, very annoying problem with my E5. When the E5 is conncted via USB (Host to lightning) there is distortion, like high peaks in the audio. It sounds really like an electronic high pitch or glitch for around 100-200 ms. It happens occasionally everytime I begin to concentrate to the music again. So sometimes during a five minute track six-seven times. Sometimes more often. At first I thought its the app causing the problem. But its the same problem with VOX, TuneShell, Elecom Hi-Res, FLAC Player+ and even the stock Apple Music player (converted with foobar2000 to ALAC). I also disabled and enabled the high-resolution mode in the SoundBlaster Central app without success.
> ...






Perhaps Creative have not updated firmware for iPhone 6s yet. They may need to pay for licensing specific to each iPhone lightening model before Apple grants access to the internal audio membrane. I am only guessing as surely we would have come across other negative reviews. I am quite concerned myself now as expect my E5 to arrive in two days. If it is not hugely better than my iPhone internal dac/amp then i am going to return it and get some excellent Bluetooth headphones instead as I don't like the lack of audio fidelity output from the 3.5 jack. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## RojasTKD

Do you think the E5 will be able to drive a newly acquired used pair of Hifiman HE-500?
  
 I understand they need a lot of current to be driven effectively. I won't be able to get a new DAC/AMP for a couple of months or so. I hope to get a Grace Design/Massdrop M9xx if there have a drop a few months from now, I hope that can be enough to power the HE500s.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

rojastkd said:


> Do you think the E5 will be able to drive a newly acquired used pair of Hifiman HE-500?
> 
> I understand they need a lot of current to be driven effectively. I won't be able to get a new DAC/AMP for a couple of months or so. I hope to get a Grace Design/Massdrop M9xx if there have a drop a few months from now, I hope that can be enough to power the HE500s.


 
  
 I'd get a Magni2 just to be sure.


----------



## RojasTKD

tenmoonsnorth said:


> I'd get a Magni2 just to be sure.




I rather have a DAC/AMP combo unite. Maybe a Grace Design M9xx, if they become available again in the next few months.

Just hope E5 or C5D can prove to be adequate until I find a something better, as I assume the HE-500 need something with more juice to power then to the fullest.


----------



## HotIce

The iFi iDSD MIcro has a very good DAC, and _plenty_ of power.


----------



## nmatheis

hotice said:


> The iFi iDSD MIcro has a very good DAC, and _plenty_ of power.




I just got a iDSD Micro in for testing and can confirm that it's *very* powerful. It's got three gain settings. I've only had to use the middle setting for my HE400. Can't imagine using the highest setting :eek:


----------



## Engell

nmatheis said:


> I just got a iDSD Micro in for testing and can confirm that it's *very* powerful. It's got three gain settings. I've only had to use the middle setting for my HE400. Can't imagine using the highest setting


 

 Could you do a loop-back measurement from the iDSD(play a music file, record the output from the iDSD and compare the waveforms) i returned my E5 after being very dissapointed with the output it made(could be mine was defective) So now i am in the market for something that will actually do playback correctly. sample image: http://i.imgur.com/ghTPFJc.png
  
 I must admit I'm a bit burned after my Sound Blaster E5 experience and i was lucky that i could actually return it without any problems and get a full refund.
 I am OK with paying more, it just needs to work 100%


----------



## HotIce

I would not call the E5 disappointing. It is actually a very good package, but the amp section just does not have enough juice to feed the most power hungry HPs.
It is also less than 1/2 the price of the iDSD Micro.


----------



## leonardchiu

emacid said:


> Hi guys!
> At first I have to congratulate Creative for this amaaazing product! I`m enjoying my music everyday in a way never before. Thanks!
> 
> Nevertheless, since my iPhone 6 was stolen and getting an iPhone 6s now, I have a big, very annoying problem with my E5. When the E5 is conncted via USB (Host to lightning) there is distortion, like high peaks in the audio. It sounds really like an electronic high pitch or glitch for around 100-200 ms. It happens occasionally everytime I begin to concentrate to the music again. So sometimes during a five minute track six-seven times. Sometimes more often. At first I thought its the app causing the problem. But its the same problem with VOX, TuneShell, Elecom Hi-Res, FLAC Player+ and even the stock Apple Music player (converted with foobar2000 to ALAC). I also disabled and enabled the high-resolution mode in the SoundBlaster Central app without success.
> ...


 
  
 I had the same problem but after testing it for a while I realised it only happens with my iPhone goes into lock mode (black screen). Kept my iPhone to never auto lock... Not the ideal solution for portability but at least the distortion sound didn't happens. Try it to see of it works for you.
  
 I must say E5 is a pretty value for money DAC/AMP. Tested it side by side with Mojo and amazed by the 3x cheaper price tag. Didn't tried driving a power hungry cans though... just my SE846...


----------



## solhuebner

As Creative Labs released the update for the E5 does it support the virtual surround output also on the line out / digital out or only the headphone out?


----------



## wondroushippo

solhuebner said:


> As Creative Labs released the update for the E5 does it support the virtual surround output also on the line out / digital out or only the headphone out?


 
 You have to enable it in settings, but it does do virtual surround through the line out, both digital and analog.


----------



## solhuebner

wondroushippo said:


> You have to enable it in settings, but it does do virtual surround through the line out, both digital and analog.


 
 Thanks for letting me know  Hope Creative Labs will exchange my G5 then


----------



## tayano

Can I adjust L/R balance with the provided software?


----------



## Booma

hi there i would like to buy the soundblaster e5 as usb soundcard  and use my philips Fidelio x2 but according to this Review https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR4Oq3Dw3gY there is really bad noise at the Output when the device is used via usb.
  
 i have already the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro USB  so i could buy the dragonfly 1.2 instead for Audio out and use the 5.1 Pro USB for mic in .any advise?


----------



## RojasTKD

booma said:


> hi there i would like to buy the soundblaster e5 as usb soundcard  and use my philips Fidelio x2 but according to this Review https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR4Oq3Dw3gY there is really bad noise at the Output when the device is used via usb.
> 
> i have already the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro USB  so i could buy the dragonfly 1.2 instead for Audio out and use the 5.1 Pro USB for mic in .any advise?


 
 I mainly use the E5 via USB with my laptop, and have no issues. There definitely isn't a "really bad noise" via the USB, maybe the toslink is a little cleaner or maybe it was an issue with his computer or USB port.  I haven't used the toslink in so can't compare, but via USB it sound fine to me.
  
 I wouldn't let that keep me from getting the E5.


----------



## ClieOS

rojastkd said:


> I mainly use the E5 via USB with my laptop, and have no issues. There definitely isn't a "really bad noise" via the USB, maybe the toslink is a little cleaner or maybe it *was an issue with his computer or USB port*.  I haven't used the toslink in so can't compare, but via USB it sound fine to me.
> 
> I wouldn't let that keep me from getting the E5.


 
  
 Agreed. It is most likely a case of 'dirty' USB power on that review.


----------



## tayano

A reason why people can't her a difference between wired and bluetooth could be that ios supports bluetooth aac, as SB E5 does. 
 According to this link (source – pdf), the bitrate is
     264,630 kbps  which is good enough to not tell apart from lossless.




  
 So if you'd have your files in AAC 256kbps and using bluetooth with E5, you shouldn't notice any degradation in sound quality.
 As I've understand the limitations with bluetooth is the codecs, but as AAC is a good codec, the limitations should be gone?


----------



## RojasTKD

hotice said:


> The iFi iDSD MIcro has a very good DAC, and _plenty_ of power.


 
  
  


nmatheis said:


> I just got a iDSD Micro in for testing and can confirm that it's *very* powerful. It's got three gain settings. I've only had to use the middle setting for my HE400. Can't imagine using the highest setting


 
  
 Looked up the iFi Micro iDSD on Amazon and was a bit turned off by the $628 price tag. But have since seen it's $499 on other sites (shipped) and that's more tempting.
  
 Now contemplating between the iFi Micro iDSD and the cheaper but larger Audio-GD NFB-11 (11.32?) or the Audio-GD NFB-15 (15.32?).
  
 Tomorrow I'll get the HE-500 and see how they do with the E5.


----------



## Soundizer

Hello, i have the iPhone 6plus which has a better internal DAC then the 6. Not sure about the new s models. I have spent hours trying to listen for the difference between direct lightening port connection and via bluetooth to my new Creative Soundblaster E5. Playing lossless tracks from my CD's which I imported into iTunes via ALAC (lossless) and also via Spotify Premium at Extreme quality. The strange result is i slightly prefer the bluetooth output.

Credit to Apple for utilising great bluetooth technology and for Creative for being able to receive it. 

With the firmware update on Creative website you have full access to all the Creative Central apo features. I turn SBX off as it might degrade quality but I do tweak the Equalizer to match my headphone signature (ATH M50x). I also tested headphones in a hifi shop it had enough power to drive the (Senn HD700 on high gain setting) and Audeze EL8.

I am waiting for my HE-400i headphones which i will use at home with the E5 and my iPad. 

The E5 has allowed me to hear new dimensions in audio fidelity on my iOS products. It has also made me conclude that iTunes newly Mastered for iTunes tracks us the best source audio i have heard. This might be controversal.


----------



## Soundizer

Hello, i have the iPhone 6plus which has a better internal DAC then the 6. Not sure about the new s models. I have spent hours trying to listen for the difference between direct lightening port connection and via bluetooth to my new Creative Soundblaster E5. Playing lossless tracks from my CD's which I imported into iTunes via ALAC (lossless) and also via Spotify Premium at Extreme quality. The strange result is i slightly prefer the bluetooth output.

Credit to Apple for utilising great bluetooth technology and for Creative for being able to receive it.

With the firmware update on Creative website you have full access to all the Creative Central apo features. I turn SBX off as it might degrade quality but I do tweak the Equalizer to match my headphone signature (ATH M50x). I also tested headphones in a hifi shop it had enough power to drive the (Senn HD700 on high gain setting) and Audeze EL8.

I am waiting for my HE-400i headphones which i will use at home with the E5 and my iPad.

The E5 has allowed me to hear new dimensions in audio fidelity on my iOS products. It has also made me conclude that iTunes newly Mastered for iTunes tracks us the best source audio i have heard. This might be controversal.


----------



## Soundizer

leonardchiu said:


> emacid said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys!
> ...


----------



## emacid

leonardchiu said:


> I had the same problem but after testing it for a while I realised it only happens with my iPhone goes into lock mode (black screen). Kept my iPhone to never auto lock... Not the ideal solution for portability but at least the distortion sound didn't happens. Try it to see of it works for you.
> 
> I must say E5 is a pretty value for money DAC/AMP. Tested it side by side with Mojo and amazed by the 3x cheaper price tag. Didn't tried driving a power hungry cans though... just my SE846...



 

Thanks leonardchiu, but my problem seems to be disappeared on its own 
Didnt do anything special. Just resetted the E5 and restarted the iPhone. Hope this is a permanent solution.

The difference of the E5 is more obvious with headphones like the HD 600, probably because of the higher impedance. The difference with the RHA T20i is minimal, compared to the iPhone 6s jack/DAC. Or maybe I am not that audiophile like you guys  I still enjoying the crystal clear sound, especially with the HD 600.

Again, thumbs up for Creative for this awesome product!


----------



## RojasTKD

Just FYI my HE-500 arrived today and I did a quick test before having to head out. Both my E5 and C5D where able to drive the HE-500 louder than I my ears can stand. Still a more powerful AMP may get a little more out of them. I'm still considering getting a DAC/AMPO that can deliver more power for the 500s, but I'm not in as big a hurry as I was.
  
 Initial impression is the HE-500 sounds very clean and a bit bright to me (relatively speaking). Still very happy and that they are usable with my current DAC/AMPs, something I wasn't sure about.


----------



## dmb2686

Just received my E5, and was impressed for the first hour. However, I can't get the SBX or EQ to work in the SB software on my Mac when it is connected via USB. If it is connected exclusively via bluetooth (or to my android device over bluetooth), it works fine. Anyone have a fix?  Was otherwise impressed driving my EL-8's


----------



## Soundizer

Have you updated the E5 blaster software.
  
 I got my E5 soundblaster firmware.  I got be E5 Sandblaster last week and it had old firmware still on it even though the firmware cam out in November 2015.
  
 Here is a link to it on Creative Support website:
  
                                             Sound Blaster E5 Firmware Update for Mac                                         
  
  
  
 Also, make sure the Sandblaster is not connected to another device via blue tooth when you are trying to use the software on the Mac.
  
 For reference also, I suggest in mixer settings turning off as many volume options as possible which reduces hiss such as Mic's.


----------



## dmb2686

Yep, latest FW and drivers. Mine also had the older firmware, but its now running the latest. Also tried uninstalling/reinstalling the drivers on the Mac (running OSX el capitan). 
  
 Just tried disconnecting all other bluetooth devices, and still no progress. 
  
 I'm assuming yours works fine (and that SBX is supposed to work over USB)?


----------



## Soundizer

Yes it does connected to my iMac which is running Yosemite. The SBX does show up and I can change settings for SBX on my iMac.


----------



## wondroushippo

Has anyone tried using a Bluetooth device of some sort to control the volume on the E5? I'd love to be able to set my E5 close to my TV and control the volume that way, or use a portable remote of some sort while using the E5 in a bag while on the go. Any ideas, anyone tried anything?


----------



## Soundizer

Yes i have and this is automatic with the paired Bluetooth device, which is another convenient feature i really like. 
When bluetooth paired i can control the volume of the Soundblaster E5 va: 
1. iPhone 6plus. 
2. iPad Air 2.
3. 2 x New Apple TV's. 
4. 2012 Apple iMac on Yoesmite.


----------



## Soundizer

dmb2686 said:


> Yep, latest FW and drivers. Mine also had the older firmware, but its now running the latest. Also tried uninstalling/reinstalling the drivers on the Mac (running OSX el capitan).
> 
> Just tried disconnecting all other bluetooth devices, and still no progress.
> 
> I'm assuming yours works fine (and that SBX is supposed to work over USB)?






Sorry to ask an obvious question but are you using the supplied red cable to connect the Soundblaster to your Mac? I will keep trying to help if you do not get a solution.


----------



## leoj3n

I own a *Samsung Galaxy Note 4* and am researching portable self-powered AMP+DAC units that, first and foremost, will provide the highest quality wired connection. Form factor and price are my secondary considerations, and lastly the bonus features. As I plan to purchase a Schiit AMP+DAC stack for home use, I just want a small form factor in the $50-$200 range that will deliver at least 24/94 quality. I am not interested in a DAP as I plan to use my Note 4 with a 200GB SanDisk.
  
 I want to fully understand the max quality I can squeeze out of the E3 compared to the other options before I make my purchase, because I don't really understand the quality implications and previous replies have raised my concern about feasibility and usability... For example, Has the trade off in battery drain vs volume, as outlined in the comments of the E3 Review thread, been solved ?
  
 I am referencing this reply (quoted below): http://www.head-fi.org/t/735438/creative-labs-sound-blaster-e3-review#post_11111558
  


germanium said:


> Try reversing the supplied cables direction. It does make a difference which direction they are connected. My Galaxy S5 & Galaxy note 4 would only work properly if the red cable was connected to the source device.
> 
> When connected as an USB DAC the E3 will also act as a USB charger to the phone or tablet, this will deplete the E3's battery in short order unless the source device is fully charged. If the cord is plugged in the other direction the E3 will be charged if not already fully charged but will output low volume. It is still acting as an USB DAC but with very limited volume. This connection will deplete the source device battery if the E3 is not fully charged.
> 
> My recommendation it to use the Bluetooth option as that does not compromise battery life of either device & if you go into Bluetooth settings for the E3 & turn off phone audio your music will not be interrupted by the phones system notifications however you will not be able to answer the phone through the E3's Bluetooth connection.


 
  
 Do such battery drain issues exist with ALL of the battery-powered AMP+DAC options that I've been considering?
  
 Such as:
  
 TOPPING NX2 Ultra Slim Portable Audio Amplifier Headphone Earphone Amplifier ($51)
http://amzn.com/B00T5I60QQ
  

FiiO Q1 ($70)
http://amzn.com/B0157DKAU4
 
FiiO E18 KUNLUN ($137)
http://amzn.com/B00GCDJBMM
 
BeyerDynamic A200P ($160)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BeyerDynamic-A200P-High-end-Portable-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier-716715-By-Astel-/311477670640?hash=item48858412f0:g:cQcAAOSwlV9WSoUT
 
ONKYO ($195)
http://www.amazon.com/portable-headphone-amplifier-equipped-DAC-HA200/dp/B00L5H6B3C
  
 Here are some of my most general E-series questions:
  

What *quality* can be achieved over bluetooth?
What *quality* can be achieved over micro USB?
Which method achieves the best *quality* (f.ex: 16/44.1, 24/96, etc)?
Can the other brand affordable portable units do better?
  
 I found some hope regarding the power/volume issue in an earlier reply to this thread, that mentions an *update* turning the micro USB port of the E5 into a DAC port, instead of just a dumb AOA (Android Open Accessory) port:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/732171/creative-sound-blaster-e5-headphone-amp-usb-dac-with-otg-toslink-aptx-recording-more/840#post_11757867
  

Does this *update* require purchase of the unique micro-to-micro USB OTG cable?
Does this *update* circumvent the proposed 16/44.1 quality restriction on Android?
Does this *update* translate to the E3 as well, or is the E3 bottlenecked when connected via micro USB?
  
 To be honest I have no problem using the E3 over bluetooth, but I would like to be able to plug it in for better quality if possible. If the E3 cannot do this, but the E5 can, I would consider upgrading to the E5. I would also consider ditching the E-series if other units can operate at a higher quality over USB with an app like USB Audio Player PRO. It's just not clear to me what are the limitations of the individual devices and, from what I've read, many manufacturers have proprietary implementations of things like AOA. Thanks for any light anyone can shed on this for me!


----------



## wondroushippo

If you update the firmware on the E5, you can disable the battery charging by double-clicking the power button on the E5. The Fiio Q1 has a physical battery charging switch that works well for that purpose. NX2 looks like it has separate power and data ports.
  
 And as far as quality goes, USB trumps Bluetooth by far, even if you have the best aptX low latency transmitter. Bluetooth is mostly a convenience feature, not a quality feature here.
  
 And with the USB Host thing on Android, I don't think I've tested it much on the Shield K1 I've got, but I think it worked better through micro USB?


----------



## ch385

dmb2686 said:


> Just received my E5, and was impressed for the first hour. However, I can't get the SBX or EQ to work in the SB software on my Mac when it is connected via USB. If it is connected exclusively via bluetooth (or to my android device over bluetooth), it works fine. Anyone have a fix?  Was otherwise impressed driving my EL-8's


 
 This was driving me nuts for about a week. I saw you were having the same problem so I made an account. 

 Close the sound blaster control panel 

 1 Stop all audio playback on the e5 and connect it to the mac via usb
 2 cmd + space Audio Midi Setup
 3 Select the Sound Blaster e5
 4 Change 'Clock source' to 'DSP Clock'
 5 Close 
 6 Open the soundblaster control panel app, It should be responsive.


----------



## h0race

My E5 has been idle since I landed a good deal on a Fiio E18. The deal breaker for me was the inability to disable charging from the E5 when connected to my Z3 via the micro USB output. 
I know about double pressing the power button to stop charging from the USB host socket, but when I last checked, this doesn't work for the micro USB. 
I remember reading (somewhere) that Creative are working on a solution. Is that right? If so, it might persuade me to hang on to the E5 a bit longer, as at present the Fiio makes more sense in my circumstances.


----------



## Soundizer

wondroushippo said:


> If you update the firmware on the E5, you can disable the battery charging by double-clicking the power button on the E5. The Fiio Q1 has a physical battery charging switch that works well for that purpose. NX2 looks like it has separate power and data ports.
> 
> And as far as quality goes, USB trumps Bluetooth by far, even if you have the best aptX low latency transmitter. Bluetooth is mostly a convenience feature, not a quality feature here.
> 
> And with the USB Host thing on Android, I don't think I've tested it much on the Shield K1 I've got, but I think it worked better through micro USB?







Hello, my experience with the Soundblaster E5 is no difference in audio quality between lightening and blue tooth. 
I think it is important to dustinguish blue tooth on iphone which seems to be really good cmpared to many other phones, i understand this is due to Airplay codecs. 

However in general i would agree with you that USB trumps bluetooth but for these specific devices my experience based on considerable experimentation tells me otherwise. 
When i purchased the soundblaster E5 initially the plan was only to use direct lightening connection as i did not want to compromise at all on audio quality and was not gong to use bluetooth. Now inonly use bluetooth. (Apple lossless CD rip music partnered with ATH M50x, also tried Senn HD 700, Audeze EL8). 
If i had a bigger budget at the time of purchase I would have gone for Oppo HA5 but the Uk prices are silly high (£140 more than the E5). 


Before sending this post i again did another experiment and cannot see/hear any improvement with lightening connection over bluetooth. The Soundblaster uses Bluetooth 4.1LE not Bluetooth 4.0 for information. 

Please can some one out there challenge my experience as maybe my hearing is inferior ( if you have the Soundblaster E5 and iPhone 6/iPhone 6plus or the new s models).


----------



## Booma

rojastkd said:


> I mainly use the E5 via USB with my laptop, and have no issues. There definitely isn't a "really bad noise" via the USB, maybe the toslink is a little cleaner or maybe it was an issue with his computer or USB port.  I haven't used the toslink in so can't compare, but via USB it sound fine to me.
> 
> I wouldn't let that keep me from getting the E5.


 

 i was afraid and bought the dragonfly 1.2 the sound is great but because of my fidelio x2 and v-moda boompro setup i have to use the Y-cable and my onboard soundcard for the micophone.
 this one cable solution causes bad noise and annoying sound in the fidelio x2.i had to separate the boompro and fidelio x2 this works fine but its annoying because i have to fix both cables on the headphone .i will give the e5 a try and hope it works and sound not as bad as the reviews say.


----------



## Soundizer

I actually did experience some hissing noise but this went away after i turned the mic volume off in the 'mixer' via Soundblaster Central App.


----------



## dmb2686

soundizer said:


> Sorry to ask an obvious question but are you using the supplied red cable to connect the Soundblaster to your Mac? I will keep trying to help if you do not get a solution.


 
  
 Yep, using the included red USB cable. Appreciate the help, but ch385 got it!
  


ch385 said:


> This was driving me nuts for about a week. I saw you were having the same problem so I made an account.
> 
> Close the sound blaster control panel
> 
> ...


 
  
 So happy this worked. Like you, I was getting ready to return it and go back to the Fiio E18 due to this! Definitely would not have figured this one out on my own. How did you? Haven't found too many helpful resources online.


----------



## Ciuvn

Can anyone post me a link of the newest firmware that enable our E5's 7.1 function? 
 I only can see the version release on 12 Nov 15


----------



## ch385

dmb2686 said:


> Yep, using the included red USB cable. Appreciate the help, but ch385 got it!
> 
> 
> So happy this worked. Like you, I was getting ready to return it and go back to the Fiio E18 due to this! Definitely would not have figured this one out on my own. How did you? Haven't found too many helpful resources online.


 



 I thought this thing was defective until I saw you were having the same issue problem.

 As for the how - it was just dumb luck.. I adjusted every audio setting I could find after seeing your post until something made a difference. I bought the e3 which worked out of the box on mac so I really did think the e5 was somehow defective. It would have gone back in the morning if that had not worked - my headphones have a bit too much bass for a lot of music, and I don't like boom2.


----------



## Arata

Finally got myself an OTG micro to micro usb cable, connecting to my Samsung phone. It works great now, without depleting the battery due to charging. (I have a wireless charging pad for that!).
  
 Not sure if it's just in my head, but sound quality appears to be better - richer, more detail. S6 Edge to E5 to ATH-ANC9. I used it directly from a PC before, then had to use bluetooth for a while after our office went to 4g as a temporary solution. The cable is certainly worth it over Bluetooth.
  
 When we get the proper net back I'll try for some A-B comparisons to using it as a PC sound card via USB.
  
 Only hitch: I've had to reboot the Edge to stop the audio from being all warped on initial connection.
 EDIT: Oh and it appears I would have to reconnect to Bluetooth to be able to change EQ settings; SB Central doesn't see the device over USB. Whereas on the PC I could change all that in the SB driver / Windows app.


----------



## wondroushippo

ciuvn said:


> Can anyone post me a link of the newest firmware that enable our E5's 7.1 function?
> I only can see the version release on 12 Nov 15


 
 It's actually just a software update, you just need to update the Sound Blaster Central on your computer.


----------



## Booma

I got my E5 yesterday and did a comparison between Dragonfly 1.2 and SoundBlaster E5 both cost around 150€ and the Dragonly 1.2 sound just minimal better ive tried some flacs with Dynamic Range above 8 and some party sounded minimal better. but the soundblaster is overall better as pc sound card in my opinion bluetooth is really a nice feature too. im really happy with my philips fidelio x2 v-moda boompro and soundblaster e5 setup.


----------



## leoj3n

ch385 said:


> I thought this thing was defective until I saw you were having the same issue problem.
> 
> As for the how - it was just dumb luck.. I adjusted every audio setting I could find after seeing your post until something made a difference. I bought the e3 which worked out of the box on mac so I really did think the e5 was somehow defective. It would have gone back in the morning if that had not worked - my headphones have a bit too much bass for a lot of music, and I don't like boom2.


 
  
 Maybe you, or anyone else, can help answer:
  

Is there a sound quality difference between the *e3* and *e5*?
Does the *e3* make use of the same (or similar) accompanying software and phone app?
Does the *e3* support the new firmware and use the no-charge trick by double pressing the power button?
Does the *e3* work well over micro-to-micro OTG cable (higher quality than bluetooth and without battery drain problems)?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

leoj3n said:


> Maybe you, or anyone else, can help answer:
> 
> 
> Is there a sound quality difference between the *e3* and *e5*?
> ...


 
  
 1. Yes, IMO.
 2. Desktop software - Yes. Smartphone app - No.
 3. No. E3 does not have any firmware to update, AFAIK.
 4. It will work over OTG, but it will use AOA mode and charge your smartphone instead. My advise is keep it to BT, and best if your smartphone supports aptX.


----------



## ch385

leoj3n said:


> Maybe you, or anyone else, can help answer:
> 
> 
> Is there a sound quality difference between the *e3* and *e5*?
> ...


 

 1 Not much different. It stays clearer at louder levels which is nice if you like loud music. 
 2 OS X yes, Android I wasn't able to adjust the equalizer or any settings really.
 3 no idea but as I say below, turn your cable around
 4 Yes it works. If you find your battery is draining you need to turn your usb cable around. That stopped it from charging my phone for me. It also stopped using the phones 12ish step volume when you do this.. easier to find a pleasing listening level 

 The main reason I went with the e5, is that the e5 will save the equalizer setting that you create on the computer for use with your phone. The e3 did not offer this.


----------



## tayano

Creative lists that low gain mode is for headphones with an impedance from 32-120 ohm. Can e5 be used with a pair of CIEMs with an impedance of 19 ohm? Is there any drawback?


----------



## 382921

Hello everybody!


I'm looking to buy:

-the dragonfly v1.2

-audioengine D1

-audioengine D3

-creative Soundblaster E5

To listen with my AKG K545 and Shure SE315.

i absolutely hate distortion, and would like something that is very very easy to set up.


Any suggestions in what's best?


----------



## thefitz

tayano said:


> Creative lists that low gain mode is for headphones with an impedance from 32-120 ohm. Can e5 be used with a pair of CIEMs with an impedance of 19 ohm? Is there any drawback?


 

 Used mine with 18 ohm without issue.


----------



## arcwindz

m1ko said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy:
> ...


 
 Well, the E5 is the hardest of the bunch to set up since it needs software while others are plug and play.
 And what's best... it depends really... what are you looking for? as far as distortion i think most of those are good enough


----------



## 382921

arcwindz said:


> m1ko said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody!
> ...




Thank you, looks like I'll have to remove it from the list :/

By what's best I mean what has the most "compatible sound" with my headphone, the AKG K545, which are known to have accentuated highs. Adding a DAC that also accentuates highs wouldn't be a smart idea, would it? 

And then I mean best in this price range: which sounds better (because of DAC chip), and also considering warranty: the dragonfly is 1 year,while audioengine's is 3 years.


----------



## arcwindz

m1ko said:


> Thank you, looks like I'll have to remove it from the list :/
> 
> By what's best I mean what has the most "compatible sound" with my headphone, the AKG K545, which are known to have accentuated highs. Adding a DAC that also accentuates highs wouldn't be a smart idea, would it?
> 
> And then I mean best in this price range: which sounds better (because of DAC chip), and also considering warranty: the dragonfly is 1 year,while audioengine's is 3 years.




Some people actually like accentuated high, as far as i know audioquest dragonfly is one of the best in that price range, audioengine, from some reviews i read, got good score but nothing to write home about.
I suggest you go to the respective threads and ask there, try to read posting guidelines on how to ask for recommendations if you haven't done so

Btw, e5 strength is in its myriad of features that none have around or above its price range, yet. But if you are looking for simple, no hassle, music only dac/amp, you can skip e5


----------



## 382921

arcwindz said:


> m1ko said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, looks like I'll have to remove it from the list :/
> ...




i am reading the threads of every device and everyone says theirs is best. I'm starting to think they are exactly the same... 

i like all of its features, but at this point I doubt I'd use them
-Nfc to pair Bluetooth is neat, but listening to music thorough Bluetooth is pleb-tier,even with apt-x.


----------



## FlacFan

m1ko said:


> i am reading the threads of every device and everyone says theirs is best. I'm starting to think they are exactly the same...
> 
> i like all of its features, but at this point I doubt I'd use them
> -Nfc to pair Bluetooth is neat, but listening to music thorough Bluetooth is pleb-tier,even with apt-x.


 

 pleb-tier?
  
 Rubbish.


----------



## thefitz

If you're unhappy with the E5 drawing power from your Android phone when plugged into the USB host, you can use an OTG cable and plug it into the microUSB port (like how you'd plug it into a computer) and use it like any other DAC that doesn't use drivers.

 The downside? The E5 _draws charge_ from your phone instead of charging your phone. So your options are: your E5 charges your phone, or your phone charges your E5.
  
 USB Audio Player Pro detects the E5 as a 24-bit/96kHz DAC, not 24/192. Not that it matters.


----------



## FlacFan

thefitz said:


> If you're unhappy with the E5 drawing power from your Android phone when plugged into the USB host, you can use an OTG cable and plug it into the microUSB port (like how you'd plug it into a computer) and use it like any other DAC that doesn't use drivers.
> 
> The downside? The E5 _draws charge_ from your phone instead of charging your phone. So your options are: your E5 charges your phone, or your phone charges your E5.
> 
> USB Audio Player Pro detects the E5 as a 24-bit/96kHz DAC, not 24/192. Not that it matters.


 
 None of this is needed.
  
 Install newest Firmware and you can double hit the power button of the E5 - that turns charging off.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## thefitz

flacfan said:


> None of this is needed.
> 
> Install newest Firmware and you can double hit the power button of the E5 - that turns charging off.
> 
> Cheers.


 

 Through Android? Everything I read indicated that this firmware update indicates it'll turn off draw from the PC (I'll try that), but I've found nothing to indicate that you can disable the E5 from charging your phone. It's Android compliance. The E5 _must_ charge your phone, from what I understand.


----------



## RojasTKD

thefitz said:


> Through Android? Everything I read indicated that this firmware update indicates it'll turn off draw from the PC (I'll try that), but I've found nothing to indicate that you can disable the E5 from charging your phone. It's Android compliance. The E5 _must_ charge your phone, from what I understand.


 

 Yes, over USB (E5) to Micro USB (Android phone) it must charge your phone (until Goggle changes requirements).
  
 BUT Micro USB to Micro USB no charging is possible, in this case phone can be kept from charging E5. Though I do lose SBX functionality last I tested (not a big deal to me).


----------



## Magic Man

Could someone answer a question bout the SBX software?

Under the sliders in the SBX area are little triangles - what do they relate to? I assumed they were the current SBX settings saved on the device itself but, if that is so, how do I then update the device settings since they don't change.

I think the SBX settings saved to the device and used when the SBX is turned on are whatever was last set via the software? In which case, what do those tiangles mean?

Also, is it only the SBX settings saved on the device or the other options too?

I can set the headphone output as stereo or virtual 7.1. I can also set surround options in SBX. Do they conflict or just different options to do a similar thing?

Thanks.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Hi,
  
 I am looking for an external sound card that is able to offer the following features:
 -       -   music listening from a low impedance head phone out to drive my triple.fi
 -       -  gaming with headphone sourround sound
 -       -  also connecting a pair of simple active stereo speakers for  everyday use in youtube ect. where audio quality isn’t that important to me.
 -       -  bitstream Dolby and DTS 5.1 from videos tot he SPDIF-out
 -       -  Dolby Digital encoding to the SPDIF-out in games that support it.
  
 Right now I’m using a combination of X-FI HD and Fiio E11 for headphone listening (the latter to get a~0 OHMs output impedance). The X-FI is also connected to my reciever via TOS-Link for movie playback and via chinch to the stereo speakers. Furthermore I have an internal  SB X-FI PCI-E for the sole purpose of Dolby Digital Encoding (the software allows the encoded singal being sent tot he SPDIF out oft he X-FI HD), which is blocking the valuable PCI-E 1x slot.
  
 Can the E5 or G5 provide all of this in a single device?


----------



## thefitz

colinmaclaren said:


> Can the E5 or G5 provide all of this in a single device?


 
  
 I do not believe the E5 does pass-thru surround. Stereo only.
  
 Perhaps the X7 is what you're after, assuming you do not want it portable.


----------



## arcwindz

colinmaclaren said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for an external sound card that is able to offer the following features:
> -       -   music listening from a low impedance head phone out to drive my triple.fi
> ...




- the impedance on e5 is 2.2 ohm, not the best but good enough
- yes it does surround, sbx though not dolby headphone
- yes you can plug your speaker to e5 line out
- and no e5 doesn't do DD encoding, will it passthrough bit stream dolby? I don't know for sure, maybe some people will answer that

X7 does DD encoding, but then it can not pass surround through optical out (yet? Creative should update x7 with newest software, even e5 got it...)
And you'll need some bluetooth dongle if you are planning to use this with console chat.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I got bot a G5 and an E5 for testing.
  
 Both sound great with the triple.fi. Maybe a bit on the bass heavy side but i like a slight bass boost with these cans anyway. G5 doesn't offer anything over the E5 apart from a couple of preconfigured SBX True Studio profiles. Since both cast the same the E5 is the better choice since I can also use it as a portable dac on my IOS devices and I can ge rid of the mirophone on my desk.
  
 However, there was no sound at all from the optical out of the E5. I am assuming this is a defect, the G5 was working fine. Neither does support bitstream pass-through or DDL.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Has anyone had an issue updating their E5?
  
 I have had a ton of trouble the past week just trying to restore its normal function. Long story short, i am running the newest software pack, on the 3rd most recent driver, with the most recent firmware pack, i believe (november?).
  
 Along the way the device stopped working, wouldnt get recognized, lost the "direct mode" function, would only be recognized with the generic usb device driver, sometimes only worked with optical, driver kept saying it wasnt signed and kept getting errors in device manager, as well as lots of other issues like having to reinstall everything multiple times in multiple combinations to get it to work.
  
 At the moment, I got the double tap to stop charging feature to work and the headphone out/line out surround thing to show up in my software, but the device is working normally with my computer, i.e. its not recognized as 7.1 but just stereo. updating the driver causes issues since it says either the driver is "not signed" even though its the january 20th driver, or it ends up showing up under playback devices but anything i try to do gets the error message "this device is being used by another program" or something and it wont work.
  
 Anyone else with these issues? Or have a solution?


----------



## thefitz

I updated mine to the latest firmware 2 days ago without any issue, on a 6 year old laptop running Windows 7.


----------



## gecko92

Hello everyone! I ended up on this page by chance and got to know this device, and now I'm considering buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But I also discovered the E3, which seems much more portable and considerably cheaper (99€ vs 169€ here in Italy)...
 Can anyone compare the SQ on these two?
  
 The only thing I'm worried about is that I might find the highs too harsh for my ears...can they be toned down through software?


----------



## Lion022

Hi all,
  
 This is my first post. I was wondering if any of the E5's owners (or any E5 expert) could help me with the following queries:
  
 I am looking for a DAC/Amp, portable if possible (It's not a must), mainly for music and some gaming, so I found that this Sound Blaster E5 has basically all I want at a decent price.
  
 For music I will use either my Samsung galaxy S6, 2nd Gen iPod Touch and a laptop. For gaming, mainly a PS4 but also PC. The PS4 will be connected to an EarForce DSS via an optical cable to get the Dolby Headphone (VSS).
  
 My questions are:
  
   1.- Can I use the E5 as a DAC/Amp with my Samsung S6 and iPod? If so, can I do it through USB and Bluetooth? Will I get 24bits/192kHz from both types of connections?
  
   2.- Can I use the E5 as an amplifier only? If so, How can I do it?
  
   3.- If I have the E5 connected to my PS4 via USB and then I connect a mic to the Line-in port of the E5, Will the PS4 receive my voice?
  
 Many thanks for your help.


----------



## thefitz

lion022 said:


> My questions are:
> 
> 1.- Can I use the E5 as a DAC/Amp with my Samsung S6 and iPod? If so, can I do it through USB and Bluetooth? Will I get 24bits/192kHz from both types of connections?
> 
> ...


 
 1. Yes with the S6, not sure how it would work with an iPod other than just as an amp. You can connect to the E5 via Bluetooth. 24/192 through Bluetooth is pointless.
 2. Yes, absolutely. Use the Line In at the back. I was doing this very thing on the weekend.
 3. Not even needed - plug the E5 to your PS4 via USB, and it'll automatically be detected as a mic. Just use the built-in mics of the E5.


----------



## Lion022

thefitz said:


> 1. Yes with the S6, not sure how it would work with an iPod.
> 2. Yes, absolutely. Use the Line In at the back. I was doing this very thing on the weekend.
> 3. Not even needed - plug the E5 to your PS4 via USB, and it'll automatically be detected as a mic. Just use the built-in mics of the E5.




Hi thefitz, many thanks for your reply. 

I have one more question:

Can two different inputs be active at the same time? e.g.: If I connect the E5 via USB to the PS4 (the PS4 will send chat only through this port to the E5) and then I connect the headphone output of my earforce DSS to the line-in of the E5,then when I connect my headphones to the E5 front port what I going to hear? The game? The chat? Or both? 

Cheers


----------



## thefitz

lion022 said:


> Hi thefitz, many thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have one more question:
> 
> ...


 

 No idea. I can't imagine it works with more than one input. There are potentially three outputs however - two headphone and one line out. I am looking forward to comparing a friend's Sennheiser HD600 with my HD650s and electrostats


----------



## Lion022

thefitz said:


> No idea. I can't imagine it works with more than one input. There are potentially three outputs however - two headphone and one line out. I am looking forward to comparing a friend's Sennheiser HD600 with my HD650s and electrostats




I'm looking forward to try my X2s. 
There are 2 headphone Amps in the E5, one for each headphone output both get the the same signal, so what is the output of the third output port?, is it the same one but without amplification?


----------



## thefitz

lion022 said:


> I'm looking forward to try my X2s.
> There are 2 headphone Amps in the E5, one for each headphone output both get the the same signal, so what is the output of the third output port?, is it the same one but without amplification?


 

 The third port being a line-out jack, so it would require its own amplifier. I'd plug the two headphones in the headphone jacks, and line out to my electrostats.


----------



## Berndstein

It seems, when an Headphone is inserted in either Headphone-Jack, the Line-Out Jack automatically switches off (no red light from optical out).
 Its also important to look in the "mixer" Section of soundblaster centra and ensure that the connections you intend to use are "un-muted". I've had the same problem while streaming via Bluetooth. No sound. Took me a while to recognize that bluetooth was on mute in the mixer section.


----------



## thefitz

berndstein said:


> It seems, when an Headphone is inserted in either Headphone-Jack, the Line-Out Jack automatically switches off (no red light from optical out).


 
 DANG IT


----------



## Berndstein

But other than that its really a great device. I was looking for an headphone amp/dac for quite some time and was about to get the Fiio E18. I came across the SB E5 more or less by accident. And since amazon had it as a warehouse deal for significantly less than what the E18 would've cost, I went for the SB E5. And I think this was the right move. The SB E5 really is a Multitool. Paired with the SB Central App and PC Software there is nothing much it cant do. The only thing missing: It cant make coffee


----------



## FlacFan

berndstein said:


> ... It cant make coffee


 
  
  
 This is where the AeroPress comes in....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Slamdunkin

I work for an electronics store in New Zealand and luckily with staff discount I was able to get them for 225 Nzd (150USD)! They are awesome and I use them with a pair of Sennheiser HD 650 which I also bought from the same store for 400 Nzd (265 USD)! Btw, Sennheisers have a profit margin of approximately 35%-50%! I can check on my system haha! 
  
 The creative E5 is just awesome, a superb all rounder DAC/Amp with a huge array of features.


----------



## Lion022

Happy to hear these nice things about the E5, because I just got mine for £135. It's not particularly cheap but it has plenty of features.


----------



## Meepugh

Just saw this got put on massdrop for $150. Would this be a decent upgrade for a FiiO E10 for powering AKG K7XX? Thanks!


----------



## Lion022

meepugh said:


> Just saw this got put on massdrop for $150. Would this be a decent upgrade for a FiiO E10 for powering AKG K7XX? Thanks!



I think you will get similar quality, however, the E5 has plenty of features. The bluetooth streaming option is really useful. 
One think I noticed is that the E5 doesn't work with the Samsung galaxy S6 as a USB DAC, you need to use via Bluetooth instead.


----------



## thefitz

lion022 said:


> I think you will get similar quality, however, the E5 has plenty of features. The bluetooth streaming option is really useful.
> One think I noticed is that the E5 doesn't work with the Samsung galaxy S6 as a USB DAC, you need to use via Bluetooth instead.


 

 Are you sure? I can't imagine it not working with Sound Blaster Services installed, and it should definitely work using the microUSB port and USB Audio Player Pro via OTG


----------



## Lion022

thefitz said:


> Are you sure? I can't imagine it not working with Sound Blaster Services installed, and it should definitely work using the microUSB port and USB Audio Player Pro via OTG




It doesn't appear on the list of compatible devices either. I have not used that app. But the standard player, MX player and Spotify do not work. I have tried with Apple devices and it does work using the USB host port.


----------



## thefitz

lion022 said:


> It doesn't appear on the list of compatible devices either. I have not used that app. But the standard player, MX player and Spotify do not work. I have tried with Apple devices and it does work using the USB host port.


 

 Hmmm. My OnePlus 2 straight up doesn't work natively with DACs like the OnePlus One did (which all androids are supposed to, BTW), but with Sound Blaster Services, it did.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

lion022 said:


> I think you will get similar quality, however, the E5 has plenty of features. The bluetooth streaming option is really useful.
> One think I noticed is that the E5 doesn't work with the Samsung galaxy S6 as a USB DAC, you need to use via Bluetooth instead.


 
 It works with my S6 perfectly fine.. Make sure you are using the correct kind of USB cable, ie the one that came in the box if you already are.. then i dont know xD


----------



## Lion022

cloudtastrophe said:


> It works with my S6 perfectly fine.. Make sure you are using the correct kind of USB cable, ie the one that came in the box if you already are.. then i dont know xD




Wow, if I use the cable that came with the E5 (red USB cable) it charge my phone only. 

Have you tried Spotify using that cable? 

Have you done any change in the S6' settings?


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

lion022 said:


> Wow, if I use the cable that came with the E5 (red USB cable) it charge my phone only.
> 
> Have you tried Spotify using that cable?
> 
> Have you done any change in the S6' settings?


 
 I did not, however I do know that it did not work with my HTC M7, it DID work with my S6 edge, my LG optimus exceed 2 (that was surprising) and my ipad. The Exceed was the easiest to get working. I believe i did have to fiddle with the developer settings for the S6edge. Something to do with Audio routing through usb i think. To get access you have to do a little trick move to access the dev options though. Googling will show you better than i can explain in text. Spotify works perfectly fine on my end. I had a number of cables and not all of them worked. I think some of them are charging-only cables. Hope that helps.
  
 Side note: You may have done this already but if you a havent it is very important: did you download the required apps from the app store? Theres two of them.


----------



## thefitz

cloudtastrophe said:


> Side note: You may have done this already but if you a havent it is very important: did you download the required apps from the app store? Theres two of them.


 
 Very, very, very important. Technically Sound Blaster Services is the only one required, but you should download both. Surely it told you to download them in the manual.
  
 Technically, you can use a USB OTG cable plugged into the side (charging) port and use USB Audio Player Pro like you would any other stubborn DAC, but the normal way is best.


----------



## Lion022

Does anyone know how to disable the changing options for the E5? . Everytime I connect it to my phone it will charge it (like a battery bank) and I don't want that.
I am using the red USB cable that comes with the E5


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Follow directions on the website exactly and update your device, software and drivers to the latest versions. then just double tap power button to disable the charging feature


----------



## iL15hts

My iPhone 6 had an issue when I'm connected to Bluetooth, when I type anything on the keyboard the volume goes up to full. It really hurt my ear especially when listening to music


----------



## VinegarBoy

il15hts said:


> My iPhone 6 had an issue when I'm connected to Bluetooth, when I type anything on the keyboard the volume goes up to full. It really hurt my ear especially when listening to music




If you have Smart Volume enabled in SB Central app turn it off. That resolved it for me.


----------



## Kitmellow

Hi, I just have a quick question since I'm looking at getting this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Does the E5 support native 16-bit 44.1 kHz decoding? Is there an option within Windows sound panel to change the playback mode to 24 or 16 bit @ 44.1 kHz? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I am asking because apparently, other USB Sound Blasters like the x-fi HD, x-fi Surround 5.1, and the Omni Surround 5.1 are all incapable of native 44.1 kHz sampling rate, which means that probably 90% of content that exists had to be resampled up to 48 kHz resulting in reduced sound quality.


----------



## iL15hts

vinegarboy said:


> If you have Smart Volume enabled in SB Central app turn it off. That resolved it for me.




Oh Is it? Thank you. It only happens on Bluetooth by the way

Update: still the same. It happens when I start typing


----------



## wondroushippo

kitmellow said:


> Hi, I just have a quick question since I'm looking at getting this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good news, it does do 16- and 24-bit 44.1 kHz.


----------



## VinegarBoy

il15hts said:


> Oh Is it? Thank you. It only happens on Bluetooth by the way
> 
> Update: still the same. It happens when I start typing




Hmmm..... I don't know what it could be then. Hopefully someone else here has a solution.


----------



## turbobb

il15hts said:


> My iPhone 6 had an issue when I'm connected to Bluetooth, when I type anything on the keyboard the volume goes up to full. It really hurt my ear especially when listening to music


 
 Might be due to the Sound Effects volume being set to max (this volume is independent of the music volume). To check, go to Settings > Sounds and see what your Ringer & Alerts volume is set to WHILE you are connected to your E5 via BT.


----------



## iL15hts

turbobb said:


> Might be due to the Sound Effects volume being set to max (this volume is independent of the music volume). To check, go to Settings > Sounds and see what your Ringer & Alerts volume is set to WHILE you are connected to your E5 via BT.




You're right. I wonder why my Sony sbh52 doesn't do the same thing. Atleast I know the reason. Thank you


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Creative have gone very quiet again.


----------



## BetaWolf

tenmoonsnorth said:


> Creative have gone very quiet again.



Do you know if they have added virtual 7.1 over optical yet, by the way?


----------



## mukumi

Hey guys, just found this topic where you might better help me... I'll copy paste my message from the DT990 thread:
 I received my DT990 pro 250 ohm yesterday. I'm using it with a Sound Blaster E5 as a dac. That dac/amp got a switch "low gain / high gain" which supposedly should be used based on the impedance. The low one is for 0-120 ohm headphones while the high one is for 120-600 ohm. My issue is that if I use the high gain I have to set the volume of my computer on 10% else the volume will blow my ears.
 Anyone encountered the same issue ? DO you have any suggestion ? Should I just use the low gain position on the dac ?
 Thanks for your help !


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

betawolf said:


> Do you know if they have added virtual 7.1 over optical yet, by the way?


 
  
 No DD decoding yet.
  


mukumi said:


> Hey guys, just found this topic where you might better help me... I'll copy paste my message from the DT990 thread:
> I received my DT990 pro 250 ohm yesterday. I'm using it with a Sound Blaster E5 as a dac. That dac/amp got a switch "low gain / high gain" which supposedly should be used based on the impedance. The low one is for 0-120 ohm headphones while the high one is for 120-600 ohm. My issue is that if I use the high gain I have to set the volume of my computer on 10% else the volume will blow my ears.
> Anyone encountered the same issue ? DO you have any suggestion ? Should I just use the low gain position on the dac ?
> Thanks for your help !


 
  
 Use the minimum gain for a comfortable volume. So use low gain unless you are going beyond 80% volume often.
  
 http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/09/all-about-gain.html


----------



## thefitz

Silly question, perhaps a brilliant question: can you use the E5's duel inputs as a "balanced mode"? Or would that just give you a "balanced dual mono" mode?


----------



## rybone12

Hey folks,

Been doing a lot of research in regards to headphones, DACs, amps, etc lately. I am fairly certain I want to pick up an E5. I am probably gonna buy a set of HD558's and a ModMic soon. I like the idea of getting clean, amplified audio from my PC and Xbox at the same time, while being able to have my phone paired via Bluetooth for talking, or streaming audio while gaming. Being able to plug in a second set of cans if a friends over is cool too!

I need to know if it's possible to use Xbox party chat with this setup though. In order to enjoy the best sound I know I need to use toslink from the back of the Xbox into the E5 input. I've heard that plugging in anything to the 3.5mm Jack on the Xbox controller disables sound via any other means though. I was hoping I'd be able to just plug the ModMic into the controller and receive all other sound (game audio and chat audio mixed) via toslink, since there is a mixer in the settings. Is there a way to accomplish what I want? If not, is the PS4 capable of this?

Then I could just swap the ModMic cable between the controller while playing Xbox or the input on the E5 when gaming or doing whatever else on the PC. I did hear in one review that the quality of the digital signal going into the E5 is better using toslink as opposed to USB as well. Hopefully there isn't much variance so I can keep my console (toslink) and PC(USB) connected to the E5 at the same time.

Lastly, I currently own a pair of HD380's that I use with my Roland electric drum kit. They sound awesome for that but leave a lot to be desired when plugged into my G4 phone. Is the DAC/AMP on this phone just garbage? Until I get the HD558's these are the only decent cans I've got but they sound pretty bad connected to the phone.

Thanks!


----------



## wondroushippo

thefitz said:


> Silly question, perhaps a brilliant question: can you use the E5's duel inputs as a "balanced mode"? Or would that just give you a "balanced dual mono" mode?




There's only one analog input, the other 3.5mm port is an analog/mini-toslink output. You can use both digital inputs simultaneously but because device volume controls the amp's volume, it's not ideal.


----------



## futurenumbertwo

Hey, don't mean to jump in here without saying hello first, but I was curious what you guys thought was the best of these 3:
  
Audioengine D1 FiiO E12 Mont Blanc Portable Headphone Amplifier
 Orb Audio Booster 50 Watt Mini Integrated Amplifier With Digital Input and Remote Control
  
 I've heard more about the FiiO more than any other amp.
  
 Also notice the sound blaster amp has a digital out, but it doesn't look square or shaped like the inputs on the amps that I listed. Is that a different connection?  I'm looking for one with a usb connection and digital out connection (pc & digital out combined), for 300 ohm headphones
  
 Thanks


----------



## wondroushippo

futurenumbertwo said:


> Hey, don't mean to jump in here without saying hello first, but I was curious what you guys thought was the best of these 3:
> 
> Audioengine D1
> 
> ...




Don't have any opinions on those devices. But the line output port is mini-toslink. It's a hybrid port that does analog line output as well as digital output with an adapter that's easy to find, though a cable with a mini-toslink end comes with the E5.


----------



## futurenumbertwo

That's what I'm wondering about the FiiO E12 Mont Blanc - is that line-in S/PDIF - for something like this:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/FosPower-Toslink-Digital-Connectors-Strain-Relief/dp/B00T8HWVEY/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1458265768&sr=1-3&keywords=3.5+line+out+to+toslink
  
 Or, is it only the FiiO E17 with the S/PDIF line in for audio?
  
  
 Would that work for a digital optical out to the amp?


----------



## futurenumbertwo

I'm trying to figure out if the FiiO E12 Mont Blanc has a S/PDIF Optical line in for a 'Toslink to Mini Toslink Digital Optical S/PDIF Audio Cable'
  
 I know for a fact that the Audioengine D1 does, but that the FiiO has more positive reviews about the E12.
  
 Also, the Creative Sound Blaster E5 High-Resolution USB DAC 600 ohm Headphone Amplifier has a optical line that would probably work but I dont like the $200 price.


----------



## thefitz

futurenumbertwo said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the FiiO E12 Mont Blanc has a S/PDIF Optical line in for a 'Toslink to Mini Toslink Digital Optical S/PDIF Audio Cable'
> 
> I know for a fact that the Audioengine D1 does, but that the FiiO has more positive reviews about the E12.
> 
> Also, the Creative Sound Blaster E5 High-Resolution USB DAC 600 ohm Headphone Amplifier has a optical line that would probably work but I dont like the $200 price.


 

 You're a bit off point with your comparison - the E12 is a headphone amp. The E5 is a DAC and headphone amp. Toslink/Optical is a digital signal, so you'll need to convert it to analog somehow. The E12 will never, and shouldn't, accept Optical.
  
 Perhaps check out the FiiO E18K/E17, as you'll need a DAC and headphone amp combo like the E5. Not sure about optical, however. I sold my E18K to get the E5. The E5 has many, many more features. It also has many more quirks, but many more features.


----------



## thefitz

wondroushippo said:


> There's only one analog input, the other 3.5mm port is an analog/mini-toslink output. You can use both digital inputs simultaneously but because device volume controls the amp's volume, it's not ideal.


 

 Sorry, I meant is there a way to plug each side of a balanced headphone into each of the individual headphone jacks. Silly, but I'm curious. If it somehow works, this is by far the least expensive headphone amp with a balanced operation.


----------



## futurenumbertwo

thanks, man I really appreciate the insight!
  
 Is there a FiiO amp for a 300 Ohm headphone with an optical in?
  
 Their website is sort of vague about this and the other 2 options seem too pricey.


----------



## hoshiyomi

thefitz said:


> Sorry, I meant is there a way to plug each side of a balanced headphone into each of the individual headphone jacks. Silly, but I'm curious. If it somehow works, this is by far the least expensive headphone amp with a balanced operation.



Not really, the 2 headphone outs are wired in parallel and in phase, not possible unless you choose to drive a transformer with a center tapped secondary, then drive your headphones through that transformer. Depending on what you are trying to achieve, this may or may not provide any benefits, but if you are inclined, get yourself a couple of 600:4/8 transformers and hook it up to see what happens.


----------



## kumaiti

Is 44.1/16 available as sample rate on Windows with this device??


----------



## JBlackTMGBN10

Is it possible to damage a voice coil in 250 ohm headphones, while not powering them with an amplifier?
  
 Thanks


----------



## thefitz

jblacktmgbn10 said:


> Is it possible to damage a voice coil in 250 ohm headphones, while not powering them with an amplifier?
> 
> Thanks




Well, with speakers at least, voice coils are more often burnt not by overpowering them, but by cranking an underpowered amp to the limit. Not sure if that applies to headphones, though...


----------



## nlse

does anyone know if they can drive a Fostex T50RPmk3 at 50 ohms, still its very hard driven, even for 50 ohms?
  
 and is it good for portable use, or is there any better for around 250 euros, preferably to buy in europe?


----------



## moophus

I have a mk2 and it works wonderfully with the E5


----------



## c64

Quote:


rybone12 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Been doing a lot of research in regards to headphones, DACs, amps, etc lately. I am fairly certain I want to pick up an E5. I am probably gonna buy a set of HD558's and a ModMic soon.Quote:
> 
> ...


 Spend more of budget on headphones less on amp/dac.


----------



## ki01

inbetween e5 and Fiio's offerings ( E17k and E18) which are better? i'm leaning towards E5 due to the extra stuff that's added. amazon.co.uk lists them at 157 and 99/99 respectively so the price difference is noticeable.


----------



## thefitz

ki01 said:


> inbetween e5 and Fiio's offerings ( E17k and E18) which are better? i'm leaning towards E5 due to the extra stuff that's added. amazon.co.uk lists them at 157 and 99/99 respectively so the price difference is noticeable.



What are you listening to music on? The E5 interacts much better with a computer


----------



## ki01

thefitz said:


> What are you listening to music on? The E5 interacts much better with a computer


 

 through the computer or an android smartphone.
  
 btw just for curiosity, if i get a 2.0 system of something like microlab solo7c or edifier studio 8, could i feed them through the e5?


----------



## nlse

has anyone tried with a different cable, with higher quality, seems that the e5 sounds really bad in audio quality with the stock cable
  
 is there a burn in to, consider, or a change of cable a must?


----------



## thefitz

nlse said:


> has anyone tried with a different cable, with higher quality, seems that the e5 sounds really bad in audio quality with the stock cable
> 
> is there a burn in to, consider, or a change of cable a must?


 

 Which stock cable? From what to what? And has there every been any conclusive evidence a cable changes anything by a large amount (at least if it's shorter than 10 feet)?


----------



## nlse

tried with pc to headphone and stereo, and sound was did not have a good resolution and the treble was sharp, thin, and with no resolution
  
 will try with other cables, when possible, did you get any good sound out of it?
  
 tried with the Fostex T50RPmk3 at 50 ohms, and unsure if it was the Fostex, experienced some clipping or a lot of distortion at when turning up the volume, may be the 92 db, 3000mW, hope it will get better


----------



## thefitz

nlse said:


> tried with pc to headphone and stereo, and sound was did not have a good resolution and the treble was sharp, thin, and with no resolution
> 
> will try with other cables, when possible, did you get any good sound out of it?
> 
> tried with the Fostex T50RPmk3 at 50 ohms, and unsure if it was the Fostex, experienced some clipping or a lot of distortion at when turning up the volume, may be the 92 db, 3000mW, hope it will get better


 

 Which cable are you considering replacing?


----------



## nlse

the usb cable
  
 anyone know if you can get amplification from line in? as satisfactory as with the usb - connected to a pc?
  
 or does it not work as well with higher volumes?


----------



## thefitz

nlse said:


> the usb cable
> 
> anyone know if you can get amplification from line in? as satisfactory as with the usb - connected to a pc?
> 
> or does it not work as well with higher volumes?


 

 You're sending a digital signal through a USB cable. It's the E5 that's doing the decoding. While I'm sure there's a $200 USB cable somewhere, a digital signal is just on/off. A "better" USB cable will not provide you with better audio quality.
  
 I can't imagine using it just as an amp with a PC would result in better performance, but I can't see why you couldn't just plug the headphone jack of the PC into the line in of the E5.


----------



## nlse

seems it had started with 5.1, changed it to stereo in Windows 10, and it got better


----------



## nlse

anyone experience clipping / distortion on highest volume, on low gain, when using headphones?
  
 and that you can use it, on a higher volume, without clipping / distortion, on high gain?
  
  
 would be good if they could optimize the firmware, for every function and the sound, to get even better
  
  
 anyone know when they, probably will release a new firmware, and how many in total on windows or the E5 device, until next version of windows, after windows 10?


----------



## RojasTKD

nlse said:


> anyone experience clipping / distortion on highest volume, on low gain, when using headphones?
> 
> and that you can use it, on a higher volume, without clipping / distortion, on high gain?
> 
> ...




I do notice some distortion at higher volumes, but only on very hard to drive (power hungry) headphones like my HE-500. I'm actually surprised how well it can run the HE-500s. Baking off just a bit and the E5 makes my HE-500 sound very good, much better than I ever expected. 

This is not an issue with most your average easier to drive headphones.


----------



## Sound Eq

in one of the reviews on youtube it was mentioned on high volumes highs are a bit irritating, so i want to your opinion here and what u guys think
  
 also how does compare with mojo, and would mojo and e5 stack be advised


----------



## RojasTKD

sound eq said:


> in one of the reviews on youtube it was mentioned on high volumes highs are a bit irritating, so i want to your opinion here and what u guys think
> 
> also how does compare with mojo, and would mojo and e5 stack be advised




Well I think if you drive most DAC/AMPS loud enough, highs will probably become irritating. I don't find it to be an issue in my listing.

I don't have any experience with the Mojo, but it's about 3x the price and highly regarded. I would imagine it's in a different league. Personally I think telling the difference in most of these amps involves at least a little expectation bias. I'm hard press to find any major difference between my E5, C5D, NFB-11 and project Polaris (the last two are much more powerful and don't start to distort at higher volumes with power hungry headphones).

There isn't a difference, I think the C5D AND the E5 have a touch of warmness, and the C5D is a touch cleaner than the E5 and the E5 may have a bit more bass. The NFB is very clean and neutral (some say a touch bright, I think it's just not warm) and the Project Polaris has is suppose to be a little tub sounding. It's just not a huge difference to me.

Some people pick up, or think the pick up some subtle difference and gush how it's so much better. When in actuality it's fairly minor and may not be worth the difference in price (unless you have lots of money and are after every little bit of audio quality).

I think I should be done with DACS and AMPS after what I have now (portables and desktop unites), but part of wants to still try out the next best thing and see if it blows me away.


----------



## golfpro

Has anyone else noticed that the E5 might have the best sounding bass of all the portable amps out there?  I have a mojo also, and the E5 has about 50% more bass.  And the bass sounds cleaner, deeper, and hits harder.  With the mojo I have to EQ the heck out of it, and the bass gets distorted out of most players.  I continually find myself listening to the E5 over the mojo.  Now you can connect the 2 together and it makes them both sound better.  But, that's a huge stack and not very practical for most people.  I may sell the mojo.
  
 In terms of sound, and especially bass, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## golfpro

ki01 said:


> inbetween e5 and Fiio's offerings ( E17k and E18) which are better? i'm leaning towards E5 due to the extra stuff that's added. amazon.co.uk lists them at 157 and 99/99 respectively so the price difference is noticeable.


 
 I haven't listened to the fiio's, but I am very happy with the E5.  If you like bass, the E5 is one of the best out there.


----------



## ki01

golfpro said:


> I haven't listened to the fiio's, but I am very happy with the E5.  If you like bass, the E5 is one of the best out there.


 
 niiiice, i do like some heavy bass. now to decide if i should pair it with the sony mdr-1a or audio technica ath-m50x and i''ll be golden.


----------



## nlse

was the sound better, before the last update, of the firmware on windows? on the highs and midrange
  
 having a frustrating listening period with the E5, when listening to music, its the worst sound i have ever heared
  
 and it can't drive the Fostex T50rp mk3, and get distorted on higher volumes with clipping
  
  
 though its quite nice with games, and the bass is nice with the speakers
  
  
 anyone else having a bad ride with the sound on music and headphones?


----------



## golfpro

ki01 said:


> niiiice, i do like some heavy bass. now to decide if i should pair it with the sony mdr-1a or audio technica ath-m50x and i''ll be golden.


 
 I can't help you with those choices.  I have them paired with an Aurisonics ASG 2.5 IEM that will rattle your brain.  The E5 actually made my UE 11 pro's that I use for drumming have great bass also.  Which is uncharacteristic for a BA IEM. 
  
 I don't know how it drives full size cans though, I don't have an to try.  If you have some IEM's that you love but have no bass, you will love them with the E5.
  
 Again, I am sitting here right now listening to my Onkyo X1/E5 set up and looking at my mojo sitting there looking pretty.  Nothing bad to say about the mojo, I just love great bass and nothing comes close to the E5 yet.


----------



## golfpro

nlse said:


> was the sound better, before the last update, of the firmware on windows? on the highs and midrange
> 
> having a frustrating listening period with the E5, when listening to music, its the worst sound i have ever heared
> 
> ...


 

 ​My only experience is with IEM's, and I've loved the sound out of everyting with the E5.   It does have a little more noise than I would like with very low impedence IEM's, you can get rid of most of it by maxing out the volume on the source, and keeping the volume low on the E5.  I am sure you have the volumd maxed out on the source, if not try that.  And check the gain switch didn't get knocked over to low.


----------



## FlacFan

nlse said:


> was the sound better, before the last update, of the firmware on windows? on the highs and midrange
> 
> having a frustrating listening period with the E5, when listening to music, its the worst sound i have ever heared
> 
> ...


 
 None. Sennheiser Amperior, Philips L2 and X2, AKG553, Grados - no issues whatsoever
  


golfpro said:


> ​My only experience is with IEM's, and I've loved the sound out of everyting with the E5.   It does have a little more noise than I would like with very low impedence IEM's, you can get rid of most of it by maxing out the volume on the source, and keeping the volume low on the E5.  I am sure you have the volumd maxed out on the source, if not try that.  And check the gain switch didn't get knocked over to low.


 
  
 This is impossible on Windows. The volume knob and the windows master volume is coupled. You cannot max the source independently from the E5.
  
 Cheers


----------



## turbobb

golfpro said:


> ​My only experience is with IEM's, and I've loved the sound out of everyting with the E5.   It does have a little more noise than I would like with very low impedence IEM's, you can get rid of most of it by maxing out the volume on the source, and keeping the volume low on the E5.  I am sure you have the volumd maxed out on the source, if not try that.  And check the gain switch didn't get knocked over to low.


 
 Omigosh... I'm soooo glad I read this!!  I've been experiencing clipping w/the E5 recently (not sure if it was after the last SB s/w update or iTunes update) and I normally leave the volume in iTunes on max (no EQ enabled) and after reading this I set it a little lower and the clipping went away! It was driving me nuts since I couldn't figure out what it was. THX! ^_^
  
@DigitalRonyn - lol, turns out it was the volume being maxed out in iTunes, nothing wrong with the track. However, it does beg the question, what caused it? The E5 update or iTunes? I'm guessing the latter since FlacFan mentions no probs. Should've been tipped off when I heard no such problems on YouTube or any other sources... =P
  
@nlse - any chance you can adjust your media player's output a little lower and see if the clipping goes away?
  
  


flacfan said:


> None. Sennheiser Amperior, Philips L2 and X2, AKG553, Grados - no issues whatsoever
> 
> 
> This is impossible on Windows. The volume knob and the windows master volume is coupled. You cannot max the source independently from the E5.
> ...


 
  
 Think golfpro meant the media player in terms of "source"; in my case iTunes and the vol can be adjusted differently than Windows.


----------



## golfpro

flacfan said:


> None. Sennheiser Amperior, Philips L2 and X2, AKG553, Grados - no issues whatsoever
> 
> 
> This is impossible on Windows. The volume knob and the windows master volume is coupled. You cannot max the source independently from the E5.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the information, I never mentioned windows though.  The source (DAP, phone, ipod) and the E5's volumes can be adjusted independently depending on how you hook it up.  I am using the E5 with the Onkyo DP-X1 player right now and can adjust the volume on both independently.


----------



## FlacFan

turbobb said:


> Omigosh... I'm soooo glad I read this!!  I've been experiencing clipping w/the E5 recently (not sure if it was after the last SB s/w update or iTunes update) and I normally leave the volume in iTunes on max (no EQ enabled) and after reading this I set it a little lower and the clipping went away! It was driving me nuts since I couldn't figure out what it was. THX! ^_^
> 
> @DigitalRonyn - lol, turns out it was the volume being maxed out in iTunes, nothing wrong with the track. However, it does beg the question, what caused it? The E5 update or iTunes? I'm guessing the latter since FlacFan mentions no probs. Should've been tipped off when I heard no such problems on YouTube or any other sources... =P
> 
> ...


 
  
 iTunes, Pono desktop player, Amazon player and possibly others as well using their own way of boosting volume. A big PITA in my opinion, because you actually don't know (see) what you hear.
 Who knows how they do that, not to mention why - stupid imho.
 I can confirm if you max out the volume in any of those players, the windows master volume stays on whatever value it is now, but the SQ is horrible. I am pretty sure I could link those pesky volume sliders with the windows master volume with a registry hack, but again, I don't think it is worth the effort.
  
 I have those players set to about 15-20% and use either the windows master volume or the E5 knob to set the volume to my liking.
  
  


golfpro said:


> Thanks for the information, I never mentioned windows though.  The source (DAP, phone, ipod) and the E5's volumes can be adjusted independently depending on how you hook it up.  I am using the E5 with the Onkyo DP-X1 player right now and can adjust the volume on both independently.


 
  
 That is true. As always, windows is different....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## shadowgroin

Hi Guys! I have a couple of questions:

 - does this work with an ipod classic? if so what will I use? a fiio l3 line out dock or a 30pin lightning cable?
 - would this bypass ipod's internal DAC?
 - has anyone tested this with 250-600 ohm headphones? how was it?
  
 TIA


----------



## VinegarBoy

shadowgroin said:


> Hi Guys! I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 
> - does this work with an ipod classic? if so what will I use? a fiio l3 line out dock or a 30pin lightning cable?
> ...




Assuming the iPod Classic uses the 30 pin charging cable (iPhone 4 style), that's all you need. I connect my iPad 2 with a 30 pin. My iPhone 6 uses the Lightning cable. Other end into the USB on back of E5. 
This bypasses the internal DAC and the E5 takes over. 
I have used a DT770 Pro 250 ohm and it sounds legendary. Room to spare, I can only speculate the E5 will drive 600 ohm cans but don't know for sure.
Hope this helps.


----------



## shadowgroin

vinegarboy said:


> Assuming the iPod Classic uses the 30 pin charging cable (iPhone 4 style), that's all you need. I connect my iPad 2 with a 30 pin. My iPhone 6 uses the Lightning cable. Other end into the USB on back of E5.
> This bypasses the internal DAC and the E5 takes over.
> I have used a DT770 Pro 250 ohm and it sounds legendary. Room to spare, I can only speculate the E5 will drive 600 ohm cans but don't know for sure.
> Hope this helps.


 
 Thank you kind sir! you have answered my queries as I am planning to get this


----------



## paulguru

And the difference between G5 and E5 ?
  
 Why G5 have a lower cost ? Only because no battery inside ?
 The PCB is the same for both or different elettric components ?


----------



## golfpro

.


----------



## golfpro

paulguru said:


> And the difference between G5 and E5 ?
> 
> Why G5 have a lower cost ? Only because no battery inside ?
> The PCB is the same for both or different elettric components ?


 

 ​I would check creative's website for that information.


----------



## Eric Koh

paulguru said:


> And the difference between G5 and E5 ?
> 
> Why G5 have a lower cost ? Only because no battery inside ?
> The PCB is the same for both or different elettric components ?


 
  
 The G5 is positioned more for PC gaming / audio enthusiast, drawing power from USB (no on board battery), while the E5 is position as a portable DAC/AMP which supports devices such as Android and Apple I devices (with on board battery - up to 8 hours). 

 For the audio enthusiast who wants to a portable DAC/AMP on the go, E5 is the way to go.


----------



## nlse

using the e5 for quite some time now, hope sorry for mention it again, still the highs are really bad, and the middle range is not good, and the bass is okey, a bit bloomy
  
 they may fix this, anyone know if someone is willing to mod the drivers/firmware for audio-quality?


----------



## gikigill

nlse said:


> using the e5 for quite some time now, hope sorry for mention it again, still the highs are really bad, and the middle range is not good, and the bass is okey, a bit bloomy
> 
> they may fix this, anyone know if someone is willing to mod the drivers/firmware for audio-quality?


 

 Tweak the EQ, I use Viper4Android plus the associated EQ. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## nlse

gikigill said:


> Tweak the EQ, I use Viper4Android plus the associated EQ. Makes a huge difference.


 
  
 and another eq, doesnt give enough for it to be good
  
 would be good if some more people would contact the creative support
  
 and request a better quality for the audio-quality, better optimization of the firmware and drivers + the amplification, cant even drive 50 ohm headphone on this one, without a lot of distortion
  
  
 how much power does the e5 drive in at max, with the battery and the usbcable connected? 
  
  
 thanks for the reply


----------



## gikigill

nlse said:


> and another eq, doesnt give enough for it to be good
> 
> would be good if some more people would contact the creative support
> 
> ...


 

 I,m driving 300 ohm Sennheisers with it, check the settings on the software and from my guess, its rated at 250-300mw@32ohms per channel which is pretty powerful for most cans.


----------



## moophus

nlse said:


> using the e5 for quite some time now, hope sorry for mention it again, still the highs are really bad, and the middle range is not good, and the bass is okey, a bit bloomy
> 
> they may fix this, anyone know if someone is willing to mod the drivers/firmware for audio-quality?


 
  
 I'm getting quite the opposite experience from you.
  
 Which phones you using with it?
 What source are you comparing this with?
 What kind of music are you experiencing the sub par quality with?
 Have you turned off all inputs not being used (bluetooth, line-in/mic, optical in etc)?
 Turned off EQ and other effects?


----------



## nlse

moophus said:


> I'm getting quite the opposite experience from you.
> 
> Which phones you using with it?
> What source are you comparing this with?
> ...


 
  
 hi, moophus
  
 im happy with your recommendation, still have to wait til they update the firmware
  
 i've tried with everything, have used more than 6+ soundcards before, and this is far the worst in terms for music
  
 its good for gaming and the mic is good
  
  
 tried with the Fostex T50rp mk3 that i asked here before,
 and they could'nt drive them properly to the satisfaction i wanted
  
 and the other headphones i have, doesnt sound good either on them
  
 especially when driving them with more sounds than a regular 2 - 4 sounding music track
  
 even the bass get distorted and mostly highs
  
  
 the frequency-response is not good on the e5, with the latest update, during the december month 2015
  
 does anyone know if they felt the audio, was better for music, before the last firmware update, for windows?
  
 may be that the mac update, could be better perhaps


----------



## nlse

is there anyway, a fix/method, to the get it working through usb, with a phone,
  
 if it doesnt work on connect, after the installed applications, on android?


----------



## jmills8

nlse said:


> is there anyway, a fix/method, to the get it working through usb, with a phone,
> 
> if it doesnt work on connect, after the installed applications, on android?


maybe its the phone ?


----------



## Deders

nlse said:


> hi, moophus
> 
> im happy with your recommendation, still have to wait til they update the firmware
> 
> ...


 

 Are you using the high or low gain setting?


----------



## nlse

tried both, like the high, because of the higher volume, still both around 32 and 50 ohm, doesnt sound good with both gain levels


----------



## nlse

seems they havent, set the full frequency response on a stable level all the way through, as it seems some times the bass is toned higher, still the rest needs some work, others have said the same thing and heared the same thing


----------



## Deders

nlse said:


> seems they havent, set the full frequency response on a stable level all the way through, as it seems some times the bass is toned higher, still the rest needs some work, others have said the same thing and heared the same thing


 

 I've been looking through reviews online and pretty much everyone who have got the E5 to work for them have said the audio is excellent, especially for the price.

 It's really going to be hard to help you diagnose because the audio chain (media-source-connection type-amplification-headphones etc) can be quite complicated, each part will have it's own customisable options that can affect the sound, for instance setting the PC output to 5.1 when sending a stereo signal could have an effect, like you say it did.

 If you want our help you are going to have to answer questions like these

 "Which phones you using with it?
 What source are you comparing this with?
 What kind of music are you experiencing the sub par quality with?
 Have you turned off all inputs not being used (bluetooth, line-in/mic, optical in etc)?
 Turned off EQ and other effects?"

 If you have any trouble understanding, let us know so we can help explain better.


----------



## nlse

i answered all of those question if, you check my post
  
 and i've tried everything, except the previous firmware, is it possible to downgrade? somehow if you modify the firmware?


----------



## Deders

Have you tired it with an optical cable?


----------



## nlse

yes, it get louder, still, distortion happens there also, at higher volume
  
 just have to wait til they may try to get the best out of this device


----------



## Deders

nlse said:


> yes, it get louder, still, distortion happens there also, at higher volume
> 
> just have to wait til they may try to get the best out of this device




What happens when you reduce the volume on the program you use to play the music with?


----------



## FlacFan

nlse said:


> yes, it get louder, still, distortion happens there also, at higher volume
> 
> just have to wait til they may try to get the best out of this device


 
 Sorry mate, but none of you complaints make any sense to me. There is nothing that should make it louder by just changing the input port. 
  
 I get the feeling that the source(s) you are using is totally screwed up, double amped or whatnot.
  
 If in doubt, contact your vendor or Creative to get a replacement unit.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## nlse

some positive, still the volume gets too low, for the Fostex to get a nice sound


----------



## nlse

flacfan said:


> Sorry mate, but none of you complaints make any sense to me. There is nothing that should make it louder by just changing the input port.
> 
> I get the feeling that the source(s) you are using is totally screwed up, double amped or whatnot.
> 
> ...


 
  
 np, just some wait time, if they feel its important too do something about, unsure where they make the firmware or drivers
  
 as many drivers are modded for a better quality
  
 there will be more updates of the firmware, so there will be a change


----------



## golfpro

Quote: 





nlse said:


> using the e5 for quite some time now, hope sorry for mention it again, still the highs are really bad, and the middle range is not good, and the bass is okey, a bit bloomy
> 
> they may fix this, anyone know if someone is willing to mod the drivers/firmware for audio-quality?


 

 ​


----------



## nlse

got better today, thank you for the replies
  
 seem with viper and treble it got greatly better


----------



## VinegarBoy

nlse said:


> got better today, thank you for the replies
> 
> seem with viper and treble it got greatly better




I'm happy things are looking up.


----------



## n13oss

Can Creative Sound blaster E5 use with fiio x3 ?
 I plug mini to mini cable to E5 every hole but sound does not come out.
  
 I check my fiio x3 setting to line out already but nothing happen.
  
 Or I must use usb cable ?


----------



## thefitz

n13oss said:


> Can Creative Sound blaster E5 use with fiio x3 ?
> I plug mini to mini cable to E5 every hole but sound does not come out.
> 
> I check my fiio x3 setting to line out already but nothing happen.
> ...


 

 You should be able to use coax out on the X3 (assuming it has it). You can also use the line out of the X3 to the line in of the E5. Make sure those ports aren't muted in the app.


----------



## n13oss

Line out does not work. I will try coax cable late. Thanks


----------



## thefitz

n13oss said:


> Line out does not work. I will try coax cable late. Thanks


 

 Line out of what? And are you sure things aren't muted in sound blaster services?


----------



## n13oss

http://s31.postimg.org/e1e0w8lqj/12499458_986484398108061_711690046_o.jpg
 http://s31.postimg.org/43kmk7kln/1211373535045.jpg
  
 here is cables i used and im very sure volume are not mute.


----------



## n13oss

thefitz said:


> Line out of what? And are you sure things aren't muted in sound blaster services?


 
 i cannot post image , it's said i dont have permission but it's okay cause my cable that i use is fiio L17 and another cable is normal extend audio cable 3.5 to 3.5mm. and im very sure every device is not mute.


----------



## golfpro

Quote: 





n13oss said:


> i cannot post image , it's said i dont have permission but it's okay cause my cable that i use is fiio L17 and another cable is normal extend audio cable 3.5 to 3.5mm. and im very sure every device is not mute.


----------



## n13oss

I use usb cable connect my x3 to e5 still no sound out. Im confuse right now maybe x3 cannot use e5 amp mode ?


----------



## Eric Koh

n13oss said:


> I use usb cable connect my x3 to e5 still no sound out. Im confuse right now maybe x3 cannot use e5 amp mode ?


 
 Typically we need to Creative SB app on android source devices to recognize E5, since you can't do that on X3. I suspect you can only connect to E5 for amp using 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable.

 http://www.noisymotel.com/product.asp?ProductID=296


----------



## golfpro

n13oss said:


> I use usb cable connect my x3 to e5 still no sound out. Im confuse right now maybe x3 cannot use e5 amp mode ?


----------



## n13oss

eric koh said:


> Typically we need to Creative SB app on android source devices to recognize E5, since you can't do that on X3. I suspect you can only connect to E5 for amp using 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable.
> 
> http://www.noisymotel.com/product.asp?ProductID=296


 
 This make sense to me.
  
 Now I test everything , my e5 can connect to my computer use as dac , can connect to my android mobile for amp.
  
 Only thing that is not working is line input on e5 when work with my fiio x3. That hurt.


----------



## Eric Koh

n13oss said:


> This make sense to me.
> 
> Now I test everything , my e5 can connect to my computer use as dac , can connect to my android mobile for amp.
> 
> Only thing that is not working is line input on e5 when work with my fiio x3. That hurt.


 
 Can try with alternative devices to verify if (i) your cable is faulty, or (ii) your E5 input is faulty. Trying connecting to your PC line out, to E5 in using your cable, see if the problem persists. 

 Last but not least, make sure you are not connecting your line in input to E5's TOSLINK input (you'll see the red light emitted when you first power up E5). That will not work, use the input port beside that.


----------



## golfpro

.


----------



## jmills8

golfpro said:


> E5 audiophile users, can you do me a favor and try your set up like this and let me know what you think?  Especially if you have a good copper cable like the black dragon shown here.  Headphone out on your source, Onkyo DP X1 shown here, to the line in on the E5.  I think this bypasses the DAC, correct me if I am wrong.   Be careful, both volume controls will be active.  I control the eq via Bluetooth on the X1 and my phone Note 4.  I turn off most of the eq and enhancements from the source, and use the eq in the E5.  I haven't done much testing with the usb cables, but it seems to sound best this way if your source has a good hardware.  I can play and charge at the same time this way.
> 
> I have the E5 and a mojo and I prefer the E5 to the mojo every time in A/B comparison.  As a drummer, I like good bass.  And I know what good bass and drums should sound like.  I am blown away with the bass with the E5 with every source, and every IEM.  And not so impressed with the bass coming out of the mojo; it's good on certain tracks that were recorded well.  I have to eq the heck out of everything to get decent bass with the mojo.  I really enjoy the sound of the mojo and have nothing bad to say, I just like the bass and overall sound of the E5 with my equipment better.  I know everyone loves the mojo, and so do I.  But, I prefer this set up with the ASG 2.5's or the Sony EX1000 IEM's.
> 
> Also if you have some headphones that require more power than the E5 can handle, try it this way.  I don't have full size headphones to test, but it seems to have more power with the IEM's.


The more good stuff out there the better !


----------



## warrior1975

golfpro Using the headphone out of the Onkyo will use the Onkyo dac and line in on E5 will bypass the E5 dac, and use the E5 amp only. You are using the Onkyo dac, if that's your goal brother.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> @golfpro Using the headphone out of the Onkyo will use the Onkyo dac and line in on E5 will bypass the E5 dac, and use the E5 amp only. You are using the Onkyo dac, if that's your goal brother.


----------



## warrior1975

I like out of control bass!!  

If I didn't go over budget exponentially I would have had the E5 already... In the cards though in the very near future. It will be an impulse buy... I'll end up reading about it, and I won't be able to contain myself. It's funny, I found the E5 right before you started mentioning it, thought it looked interesting but never thought it would be as good as you said. I definitely need to get one.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> I like out of control bass!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lxlx

Hi
Is there a way to control volume over app/mobile if line-in is in use? 
I just found -/+6db in central equalizer 
Thanks!


----------



## thefitz

lxlx said:


> Hi
> Is there a way to control volume over app/mobile if line-in is in use?
> I just found -/+6db in central equalizer
> 
> ...


 

 I think it's an option - it's where you can mute and unmute it. Mixer maybe? (I don't have the unit on me)


----------



## golfpro




----------



## thefitz

I just find your issues with volume so strange... I was able to get to deafening levels on my HD650 with this thing.


----------



## lxlx

Hi
I don't want to use it as headphone amp, but purely dac, with remote volume control. 
Apparently not possible :/
Cheers


----------



## thefitz

lxlx said:


> Hi
> I don't want to use it as headphone amp, but purely dac, with remote volume control.
> Apparently not possible :/
> Cheers


 

 Why would you want a volume control on the digital side?
  
 In any case, I do believe you can attenuate the volume of the inputs and outputs through Sound Blaster Central, but not on the fly.


----------



## lxlx

Hi
Source > DAC > active speakers 
That is my setup. 
Source (digital) is line level, so either I adjust volume in dac (sort of preamp) or between DAC and speakers (gadgets like this http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/MCM-CUSTOM-AUDIO-50-8394-/50-8394). 
I'm not a big fan of many components. And I'd prefer to have volume control in 24bit layer - if possible. 
E5 was the cheapest option I found for my idea... but it seems Soundblaster has not shared this idea with its many ways E5 can be used. 
More expensive DAC offer this, cheapest matrix-mini-i. 
Bummer. 
Cheers


----------



## thefitz

What's your source?


----------



## ki01

how prone is E5 to malfunctioning?  Is RMA rate high? wondering coz i'm considering to get one from ebay or such. Trying to save some coins, money isn't as thick as it used to be.....


----------



## lxlx

Hi
My source is chromecast audio or TV, optical. Why? 
Cheers


----------



## thefitz

lxlx said:


> Hi
> My source is chromecast audio or TV, optical. Why?
> Cheers


 

 If it was a PC you'd actually be able to turn down the volume rather easily. It has to be done through Sound Blaster Central.


----------



## shadowgroin

ki01 said:


> how prone is E5 to malfunctioning?  Is RMA rate high? wondering coz i'm considering to get one from ebay or such. Trying to save some coins, money isn't as thick as it used to be.....




My thoughts exactly, the critical reviews of e5 is high which holds me back. Can anyone vouch for it?


----------



## FlacFan

I have the feeling here is a Troll at work.
  
 On the last couple of pages are several posts from members with low post count either trashing the product outright or asking about product features, the manufacturers web site clearly does not list or make no sense at all.
  
  
 Very annoying...
  
 Cheers


----------



## shadowgroin

flacfan said:


> I have the feeling here is a Troll at work.
> 
> On the last couple of pages are several posts from members with low post count either trashing the product outright or asking about product features, the manufacturers web site clearly does not list or make no sense at all.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I can assure you I'm not, I was just worried because of the reviews here, as sound blaster isn't available in my location(ph) I am planning to get it via amazon. I am concerned that if I received a malfunctioning unit and/or that is easily broken as the reviews suggest, I may have a hard time returning the product.


----------



## lxlx

Me neither, but hey, everyone's opinion is legit. 
I wanted to assure that I didn't miss anything in my use case. 
Sorry for annoying you. 
Cheers


----------



## warrior1975

Definitely some issues on Amazon that would concern me. All very similar with the E5 dying. I too am interested in this device, but unsure if I want to buy as of yet.


----------



## ki01

flacfan said:


> I have the feeling here is a Troll at work.
> 
> On the last couple of pages are several posts from members with low post count either trashing the product outright or asking about product features, the manufacturers web site clearly does not list or make no sense at all.
> 
> ...


 
  
 the audio market is probably the least clear market in the whole sphere of modern technology. With computers you can just pick a more expensive part ant 9/10 it will work better than the cheaper one, in TVs/Monitors you can rely on cold hard data of refresh rates, color accuracy and quality and these evaluations are true for pretty much everything, now when you come to audio you have people comparing 200usd headphones to 2000usd ones and then comparing those to 50usd chinese IEMs and then saying that using cables that were forged and braided by virgin maidens under the red full moon will actually sound better than a standard ( but good quality) cable. The market is so full of snake oil fancy brands and most of all subjective information ( because our ears hear differently, obviously) that it's next to impossible to a newcomer to make a quick and decisive decision.  Hence the questions from low-post members.
  
  
 tl;dr audio market is the hardest to navigate, hence people go around asking seemingly stupid or obvious questions.
  
 i've got a new set of headphones just yesterday and I'm going to get a player. i'm searching as hard as i can because i want it to be the e5 but at the same time i want a thing that would last me for 3-5 years. That's why i'm bothering everyone here with my shenanigans


----------



## thefitz

I have a phone that didn't "like" USB DACs unless you use USB Audio Player Pro as your music app. The E5's driver allowed me to use any program I wanted, including Spotify. That's huge.
  
 But hell, every time I bash it with a sledgehammer it breaks. And how come I can't control the volume of each ear cup from the device itself? What if I want to invert the phase of the signal? What a toy!


----------



## Sound Eq

can i connect the g5 to a dap like ak380, and how can i eq the g5 when connected to a dap, i just want the g5 to be just an amp in that combo, i want to bypass the dac in g5 and use the dac in ak380
  
 ak380---g5
  
 i am getting mine tomorrow so good to know how to set things up


----------



## warrior1975

Line in brother.


----------



## Sound Eq

The question how would I eq the G5 then as it needs an apps


----------



## warrior1975

Can't help you there bro. Sorry.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

sound eq said:


> The question how would I eq the G5 then as it needs an apps




Apparently you set it up in the app with the E5 connected to the computer and then afterwards pressing the effects switch would apply whatever effects you specified and saved in the app, with or without the computer.


----------



## wondroushippo

joe bloggs said:


> Apparently you set it up in the app with the E5 connected to the computer and then afterwards pressing the effects switch would apply whatever effects you specified and saved in the app, with or without the computer.


 
 I don't know if the effects switch toggles EQ, but it's possible that if you set the EQ, then whatever you're using will have that EQ setting after that until you manually go back and change it, but you'd have to test to be sure.


----------



## Sound Eq

so is there no way I can toggle the eq from my iphone and change eq setting while my e5 is connected to Ak380 by 3.5.- 3.5 interconnect
  
 I was under impression I could toggle the eq software using bluetooth with an app on my phone, while my e5 is connected to ak380 , I might be wrong


----------



## Sound Eq

great great use for this amp beyond amazing especially for daps with bad eq
  
 so here it 
  
 ak380---e5     ( connected so i use the dac of ak380 and e5 as amp )
  
 then i connect my android phone by bluetooth to e5 to pull out the e5 software on my phone , and i can live eq the e5 which is connected to ak380, and it will turn the ak380 to a bass monster
  
 @warrior1975 u can turn any dap with e5 into an extreme bass monster
  
 more testing
  
 the bass using ash2.5 in that setup was huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggggggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee from my ak380
  
 listening at low gain in e5
  
 the above works with android phones only, because with ios u do not get access to eq software of e5 by bluetooth


----------



## jmills8

sound eq said:


> great great use for this amp beyond amazing especially for daps with bad eq
> 
> so here it
> 
> ...


 Nice, so whats your opinion on this amp ?


----------



## Sound Eq

jmills8 said:


> Nice, so whats your opinion on this amp ?


 
 for iems low gain can reach loud loud levels
  
 so many options i just finished messing with the setup, the sound options are endless 
  
 with so many effects
  
 it is dam dam dam good, it will replace my 5tx on my ak380 for sure, as with the e5 the ak380 became a bass monster
  
 5tx will go back to go with cowon d
  
 ak380 will be combined with e5
  
 but to control the software u need an android phone to do that synced by bluetooth to e5 to be able to pull out the e5 software which then will control the sound of your dap and e5 , u can have so many setp ups, and they get saved in the amp even after u disconnect it


----------



## jmills8

sound eq said:


> for iems low gain can reach loud loud levels
> 
> so many options i just finished messing with the setup, the sound options are endless
> 
> ...


 Nice! Nice to know there are more great amps out there.


----------



## Sound Eq

jmills8 said:


> Nice! Nice to know there are more great amps out there.


 
 more to come
  
 at i night i will go into sq of this amp in more details but so far its so amazing
  
 i can say this for now it can turn an ak380 to sound like it has v4a in it and lots of power
  
 the most amazing thing is you can set a crossover for bass so it will feel as if u have a subwoofer in ur head


----------



## warrior1975

Wow... I am ordering this today. That's it. I've heard enough.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> Wow... I am ordering this today. That's it. I've heard enough.


 
 hold on until i go into sq 
  
 give me until tonight
  
 to compare things
  
 i will post pictures so u see how it stacks to ak380 and i control it with my phone


----------



## warrior1975

Uh oh... Sq? You think it's not up to par?


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> Uh oh... Sq? You think it's not up to par?


 
 ii just set up the software, and played with bass, as i was in a rush and i got a subwoofer in my head, but tonight i wil go more into details about sq and power and what it can drive besides iems,  i need more time just to comapre things and how to get from it more than any amp i had
  
 one think for sure ak380 became a bass monster much much more than 5tx by using corssver and bass boost,
  
 i want to test its eq as i did not have enough time, and all the other sound effects in that software
  
 the beauty is its exactly the size of ak380 as if they were made to match
  
 i have never seen an amp i can control its eq that is the first of its kind to me, and to do it with an andorid phone while the e5 is only connected to ak380 is simply amazing
  
 i will compare it to mojo as standalone  and also with fiio e18 and 5tx in terms of sq and bass and what it can drive


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> for iems low gain can reach loud loud levels
> 
> so many options i just finished messing with the setup, the sound options are endless
> 
> ...


 

 ​I've been trying to tell everyone that the E5 is an amazing bass amp, with lots of other features.  I pair it with the Onkyo X1 and run the E5 just as an amp/eq, bypassing the DAC. Something magic happens when you bypass the dac.   It is unbelievable combo with the ASG 2.5; and I am going to sell my mojo.  It's a shame some others are so convinced that they are the final authority on equipment, that they aren't open to someone else's opinion.  Someone will have some egg on their face as other bass lovers try the E5.  I would encourage everyone to try the E5.  If you want bit for bit perfection, you may like the mojo better.  If you want great sound without messing with lots of players, and being an EQ master, and you love bass go with the E5.  The E5 can get good bass out of bad tracks, and great bass tracks are magical.


----------



## golfpro

Test it like this as well, black dragon cable shown.  Way more power as both volumes are active for some reason.  And I don't know why, but it just sounds better.
 Quote: 





sound eq said:


> ii just set up the software, and played with bass, as i was in a rush and i got a subwoofer in my head, but tonight i wil go more into details about sq and power and what it can drive besides iems,  i need more time just to comapre things and how to get from it more than any amp i had
> 
> one think for sure ak380 became a bass monster much much more than 5tx by using corssver and bass boost,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sound Eq

ok guys
  
 it has my stamp of approval this amp drives everything i have all my iems, and my oppo pm1 to something i honestly did not heard before from one device alone
  
 the 5tx can not beat this bass
  
 the whole sq is simply amazing an du can fine tune as u like, my ak380 turned into a bass monster even on my oppo pm1, i used to use mojo and alo mk3 to get the bass in oppo pm 1 but now its simply the e5 is doing the whole thing
  
 what surprised me most is how amazing the eq is for example we know sometimes the asg2.5 can lack in treble, problem solved now amazing treble and thunderous bass can be achieved with this
  
 you have also surround and crytsllerizer in the software, and the most beautiful thing is the crossover that you can set at any frequency and use just the bass boost slider, and u will have amazing bass, and you fine tune with the eq
  
 honestly i do not get it how this did not turn as number 1 bass amp ever
  
 even my oppo pm1 I am driving it at low gain
  
 all this fine tunning is done using my android phone, while what I am listening to is my ak380 and e5
  
 for 200 usd man this is a catch which just baffles me
  
 thanks golfpro
  
 and its nice to share settings
  
 now what this needs a dap with full android and install on it sound blaster control center and ur done, i wonder which dap can you install the software on it so that you can control the software right from the dap
  
 the only thing that baffles me is why i can not control the software by bluetooth using my iphone, and it only is controllable by android when i want to use ak380 and e5


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> ok guys
> 
> it has my stamp of approval this amp drives everything i have all my iems, and my oppo pm1 to something i honestly did not heard before from one device alone
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think it might have to be set up like I have it bypassing the DAC to control the amp with you phone.  I love playing the X1/E5 and not having to pick up the stack and all the wires when charging, and control it with the phone.  What is cool as well is my X1 has a lot of treble, and the E5 has a ton of bass; so I turn down the volume on the X1 and add volume to the E5 if I want more bass.  It's funny you are saying all the same things I said about the E5 before my posts were deleted on another thread.  I deleted many of my posts on here because I was tired of everyone questioning me about what I am hearing from the E5.


----------



## golfpro

Here's my settings with the Onkyo X1/E5 and ASG 2.5.  Usually about 8-40% on the bass, 8 with the ASG 2.5; 20-50 on the crystalizer.  No eq or enhancements from the source, all the work is done by the E5.  I even get good bass out of my UE 11 pro BA IEM that I use for drumming.


----------



## warrior1975

I'm going to run it with my lgv10 and of course, Fiio X7. I'll have it by Tuesday. I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks again golfpro and that other guy [@]hykhleif[/@] 

golfpro Will I see the same options using the app on an android device?


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> I'm going to run it with my lgv10 and of course, Fiio X7. I'll have it by Tuesday. I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks again @golfpro and that other guy @hykhleif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 maybe u can install the software on ur x7 so no need for ur v10
  
 maybe you can ask in fiio if they can help u installing the app


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> I'm going to run it with my lgv10 and of course, Fiio X7. I'll have it by Tuesday. I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks again @golfpro and that other guy @hykhleif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ​Yes, it's the same on all devices.  The picture is from my personal computer.  I have it on my laptop, my note 4, and the great thing about the Onkyo X1 being android and Bluetooth capable is I can control it from the X1 also.
  
 You have to kind of un learn the things you used to do to get great bass with the E5.  If you use the same eq settings from, say the neutron, your bass will way too boomy at first with the E5.  Try running the source straight up with no EQ, and let the E5 do all the work.  If I maxed out the bass on the E5 and the ASG 2.5 they would literally shoot out of my ears because it moves so much air. 
  
 If you are lucky enough to own an ASG 2.5 you are in for a real treat!  There is something magic about a good player/E5/ASG2.5.  It's unfortunate that the king of bass is an amp most people have never heard of, and a discontinued IEM. The Sony EX1000 sound amazing as well out of the E5, I even get good sound out of my Bose QC15 over ears.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> ​Yes, it's the same on all devices.  The picture is from my personal computer.  I have it on my laptop, my note 4, and the great thing about the Onkyo X1 being android and Bluetooth capable is I can control it from the X1 also.
> 
> You have to kind of un learn the things you used to do to get great bass with the E5.  If you use the same eq settings from, say the neutron, your bass will way too boomy at first with the E5.  Try running the source straight up with no EQ, and let the E5 do all the work.  If I maxed out the bass on the E5 and the ASG 2.5 they would literally shoot out of my ears because it moves so much air.
> 
> If you are lucky enough to own an ASG 2.5 you are in for a real treat!  There is something magic about a good player/E5/ASG2.5.  It's unfortunate that the king of bass is an amp most people have never heard of, and a discontinued IEM. The Sony EX1000 sound amazing as well out of the E5, I even get good sound out of my Bose QC15 over ears.


 
 honestly 200 usd for this is simply amazing


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> I'm going to run it with my lgv10 and of course, Fiio X7. I'll have it by Tuesday. I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks again @golfpro and that other guy @hykhleif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also think if you set the settings up on your PC or phone, it will use those settings in the E5 with another device.  You should be able to hook it up bypassing the DAC like mine, connect it to the fiio X7, and still control the eq through bluetooth on your phone.  If you connect it with the USB, I think that overrides the ability to use the bluetooth to control the EQ.


----------



## warrior1975

[@]hykhleif[/@] it shouldn't be a problem installing on the X7. 

golfpro Thanks brother, I'll try with no eq first. Is the eq on the E5 parametric by chance? Doesn't matter, just curious.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> I also think if you set the settings up on your PC or phone, it will use those settings in the E5 with another device.  You should be able to hook it up bypassing the DAC like mine, connect it to the fiio X7, and still control the eq through bluetooth on your phone.  If you connect it with the USB, I think that overrides the ability to use the bluetooth to control the EQ.


 
 so many setup possibilities its a real fun gear to play around 
  
 you can turn ur iems and headphones to sound like u wish


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> @hykhleif it shouldn't be a problem installing on the X7.
> 
> @golfpro Thanks brother, I'll try with no eq first. Is the eq on the E5 parametric by chance? Doesn't matter, just curious.


 
 if it works on x7 i will buy the x7 immediately
  
 with the pc software you can even choose more options which are endless and they get stored in the e5 as well


----------



## warrior1975

It should work well with my Fostex Th900 too, they are very easy to drive. Not that they will be getting much playing time now that I've been reunited with my Ref 1 Too.


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> honestly 200 usd for this is simply amazing


 

 I totally agree.  I joked with one member that you could stick an AK sticker on the E5 and sell it as a bass amp for AK players for $1000.
  
 If they make a few key changes to the E5 for audiophiles it could be the king of Amps.


----------



## warrior1975

I was so insulted the other day, my girl called me an audiophile!! The horror!!


----------



## Sound Eq

i think we can share profiles if i am not mistaken
  
 that would be so much fun to load other peoples profiles


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> if it works on x7 i will buy the x7 immediately
> 
> with the pc software you can even choose more options which are endless and they get stored in the e5 as well


 

 ​I used it with the HIFIMAN 650 which has no android or Bluetooth.  I just control the EQ with the phone since the HF650 has no usb connection.  So it should work with the X7, or any player.  Just get a good 3.5 to 3.5mm male connector.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> ​I used it with the HIFIMAN 650 which has no android or Bluetooth.  I just control the EQ with the phone since the HF650 has no usb connection.  So it should work with the X7, or any player.  Just get a good 3.5 to 3.5mm male connector.


 
 no what i mean can we install the app on x7 and use the app in x7 to control the software instead of a phone or a computer, as fiio x7 is android, if not really we should ask fiio to help in this


----------



## gikigill

Testing these out with the Aurisonics via line out fed by my Galaxy S7 edge. 

Clear mids, huge bass but slightly sibilant on the treble. I used the Creative software to switch it to Line out and then deleted the Creative software as it introduces unnecessary sound effects.

Using Neutron and Poweramp, along with Spotify.


----------



## warrior1975

sound eq said:


> no what i mean can we install the app on x7 and use the app in x7 to control the software instead of a phone or a computer, as fiio x7 is android, if not really we should ask fiio to help in this




They have the play store open, it's not white list like they planned. If I'm not mistaken Android 4.4.4 is the most common version of Android still, so I'm sure it will work. 

gikigill So you approve too brother?


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> no what i mean can we install the app on x7 and use the app in x7 to control the software instead of a phone or a computer


 

 I'm not sure.  The X7 would have to be android I think.  Honestly, I don't think it matters where you control the eq from.
 If you are running X7/E5 with the DAC bypassed, you can just use the Bluetooth on you phone to control the EQ without touching the stack.  All you changes are live in the music.  The creative blaster program just controls the internal EQ of the E5.  I don't think the E5's amp is just a program, I think it may be hardware in the device.  The E5 is an external soundcard for your pc as well.


----------



## gikigill

warrior1975 said:


> They have the play store open, it's not white list like they planned. If I'm not mistaken Android 4.4.4 is the most common version of Android still, so I'm sure it will work.
> 
> gikigill So you approve too brother?




Yup, the ASG series hit hard. Typhoon levels of airflow in my ears.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> I'm not sure.  The X7 would have to be android I think.  Honestly, I don't think it matters where you control the eq from.
> If you are running X7/E5 with the DAC bypassed, you can just use the Bluetooth on you phone to control the EQ without touching the stack.  All you changes are live in the music.  The creative blaster program just controls the internal EQ of the E5.  I don't think the E5's amp is just a program, I think it may be hardware in the device.  The E5 is an external soundcard for your pc as well.


 
 you are right, i mean it would be amazing to be able to control the software from your dap, in case you do not have ur phone, which of course rarely happens


----------



## gikigill

BTW I have been testing it out and the S7 edge connected via USB or via line is literally impossible to differentiate with the E5.

I'm using it with the line out and it's just sublime. Don't need USB anymore.


----------



## golfpro

gikigill said:


> Yup, the ASG series hit hard. Typhoon levels of airflow in my ears.


 

 Yup, I wasn't joking when I said ASG's could shoot out of your ears.  I am not an expert on EQ'ing so if it sounds better with other EQ's, I'll have to try it.  I got very frustrated trying so many players and having to eq the heck out of the mojo.


----------



## Sound Eq

gikigill said:


> BTW I have been testing it out and the S7 edge connected via USB or via line is literally impossible to differentiate with the E5.
> 
> I'm using it with the line out and it's just sublime. Don't need USB anymore.


 
 i think this thread will  sykrocket in activity


----------



## warrior1975

I'm fairly decent with eq, so it should be fun to play with... Especially typhoon levels of bass.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> I'm fairly decent with eq, so it should be fun to play with... Especially typhoon levels of bass.


 
 one think do not raise the volume in ur dap to full volume
  
 what i do i raise the volume in ak380 to 90/150 and the control the loudness form e5 at low gain
  
 in the eq after you bass boost with crossover, in the eq cut down 125hz by 2 db, and raise from 4k to above frequencies by 5 to 6 db, this is for ur asg 2.5


----------



## warrior1975

I hate 125hz!!! Nothing else to say about that stupid frequency.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> I hate 125hz!!! Nothing else to say about that stupid frequency.


 
 also the beauty of it is, when bored you shoot the software on ur pc and play around with more options than what is on the software phone


----------



## golfpro

Guys, I am no expert on audio equipment, or the E5.  I just stumbled on to the E5, did some homework, and chose the E5 because of it's versatility.  It was before I visited Head fi.  This was my first amp purchase.  I had no idea I was a bass head, and I just got lucky with the E5.  I hit a grand slam by choosing the E5 and ASG 2.5 combo.  With the X1 on top of those two, it is bass heaven with very good sound throughout the spectrum.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 but man do not open the ports on asg2.5 to 70% that would be an overkill man, i have mine open at 20%


----------



## warrior1975

You didn't know you were a basshead?? Lol. I've always known there was a dark side of me... Bass is it!


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> one think do not raise the volume in ur dap to full volume
> 
> what i do i raise the volume in ak380 to 90/150 and the control the loudness form e5 at low gain
> 
> in the eq after you bass boost with crossover, in the eq cut down 125hz by 2 db, and raise from 4k to above frequencies by 5 to 6 db, this is for ur asg 2.5


 

 Oh I forgot about the crossover, what freq are you at?  I think I was about 79 or so most of the time.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> Oh I forgot about the crossover, what freq are you at?  I think I was about 79 or so most of the time.


 
 i am down to 63hz


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> You didn't know you were a basshead?? Lol. I've always known there was a dark side of me... Bass is it!


 

 The 12 inch sub in my small truck should have been a clue.


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> i am down to 63hz


 

 ​It's absolutely amazing how low the sub bass will go with the E5 and ASG2.5 using that slider.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> ​It's absolutely amazing how low the sub bass will go with the E5 and ASG2.5 using that slider.


 
 its a subwoofer effect no doubt
  
 maybe i should get the sound blaster 7 for my home system as well


----------



## Sound Eq

i am sure in the ak380 thread they will not like my last post


----------



## warrior1975

Lol. No they won't. I'll email you later.  

Look at this spread:



Left to right

ASG G2, Elecom (15.4mm dd), Tralucent Audio Ref 1 Too (the king), ASG G2.5, and Sony Xb90ex. 

Devices left to right:

Mojo, Fiio X3 OG (top), Mojo 2, Fiio X7. 

Cables featured:

Stock asg (sorry g2), Tralucent silver-gold (have to confirm), and Whiplash Modular system.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> Lol. No they won't. I'll email you later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ​Nice!  The first step in getting help is admitting you have a problem.  My set up looks similar, but not quite as many toys.  It's getting there though.  So glad I stumbled onto the E5 first or I might have 5-6 amps right now.  Of all the stuff I tested the only 2 things I can't go without is the E5 and the ASG 2.5's.  There is something about the E5 that really brings out the sound of the 2.5's.  The Sony EX1000's sound fantastic too with the stock cable and I don't think they are fully burned in yet.  I think the E5 will really bring out the best of the Sony line.
  
 I've been listening to the X1/E5/ASG2.5 combo for a few hours while designing some rc car bodies.  So impressed with the E5 every time I listen.  Not just the bass, but older stuff like Fleetwood Mac, Van Halen, Boston, Billy Sheehan, Pink Floyd, and I can finally hear Bonham's 26 inch bass drums.  What is even more impressive is how great classical guitar sounds out of the E5.  I just listened to Dave Weiner, Steve Vai's guitarist, it is like you are sitting right next to him.  Again I am a drummer so I know what really good live sound sounds like from instruments.


----------



## warrior1975

I love Fleetwood Mac, so I'm going to be super happy, I'm sure, now that you mentioned them specifically.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> I love Fleetwood Mac, so I'm going to be super happy, I'm sure, now that you mentioned them specifically.


 

 Yeah, I just downloaded the re-mastered copies of their stuff off Spotify, wow!  It's so much fun re-discovering all the old music.  I am 45, so most of the 70's and 80's music I listened to was on stock car stereo's and the radio.  Yes I actually "burned" tapes by placing the old tape deck next to the radio.  My how far we have come.  You can actually hear the bass on the old U2 recordings with the E5.
  
  
 I'm looking forward to hearing more reviews from experienced Head-Fi members.


----------



## golfpro

Battery life seems to be pretty good as well.  At least 6 hours and I've never run it all the way down.
  
   I don't know if bypassing the DAC helps the battery life also.  And it will stand up on it's side like this, very convenient.
  
 Don't get me wrong it's not a perfect amp/DAC.  There are some things that could be improved.  But for $200, the sound and features are outstanding.  For me the bass sound and the ability to use the EQ on anything, like Spotify, is worth the price alone.  I would put it up against many higher priced amps.


----------



## jmills8

Sounds like a great amp at a great price !


----------



## warrior1975

I'm 40...grew up (just numbers not mentality) listening to 70's joints. Still love them to this day. Always will.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> Lol. No they won't. I'll email you later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 why 2 mojo's bro


----------



## jmills8

sound eq said:


> why 2 mojo's bro


one for each 5 hrs in a day.


----------



## warrior1975

Lol... I don't know. I kind of wanted one for my office (when I reopen one), wanted to help a bro make another deal (he didn't want his anymore), and figured I could send mine out to a few special people. Plus I could easily sell it at any point, so no big deal. Plus I received a dignis case and a USB cable that works perfectly for my lgv10. Win win for everyone.


----------



## Sound Eq

man looking at my head-fi journey and the amount of money spent to get the sound I want, I can say it is defintely one of the most expensive hobbies, I thought when i was into car audio that I was spending alot, man this head-fi hobby is much more expensive. Now I could have been done with 1 device that costs 200 usd and an android phone and a good iem.So to all who are new here, the e5 is what I would buy, and invest your remaining money in a good iem and call it a day.
  
 I wished I heard this before I bought all the other gears from ifi micro dsd, chord hugo, denon da-10,  venturecraft go dap x,  alo mk3 B, ak380 and amp, ifi ican nano, fiio e18, ak 100ii,  fiio e11, fiio x5, fiio x3ii, fiio x3, digizoid fs, and some others . 
  
 The only ones I will keep are the mojo, 5tx and e5. I am keeping and still loving alot the 5tx as its the best amp in this tiny form factor, do I like 5tx more than e5, the answer is I like both. But for its form factor the 5tx is amazing as well, that I will never sell unless I want to upgrade with a new headstage amp, and I know I will always buy from Headstage. As Robert is a simply amazing.
  
 And since I am stuck with the ak380 I gotta get the best out of it and that is with the e5, as there are few limitations i can not use the ak380 with mojo, first the eq will not work and I feel it needs more power for my oppo pm1. So here comes the e5 that solves all my issues with the ak380 by having one of the best dsp and it has the power to drive my oppo pm1 with maintaining sound quality. 
  
 this e5 can power my oppo pm1 with authority and maintaining sound quality at loud volume so the louder you go the more fun, unlike the ifi dsd mciro which when you start listening at loud volume it becomes shouty and the whole sq collapses.
  
 The mojo i like it only with eq and it needs an amp to power my oppo pm1, I know some people say it can drive almost everything, but to me the mojo by itself could not deliver with my oppo pm1 alone but once u stack an amp to it and eq it its simply amazing.
  
 so do 5tx,  mojo and e5 compete, no all have  their own uses for me. Both are amazing in their own ways.
  
 But if I was new to this hobby and short in money, i would just buy e5 as for me I care about sound quality and how to maintain it when listening at medium and loud volumes. To give you an idea it took me 3 months to tune my car with helix dsp pro processor from measuring frequencies with a mic and using room eq, it was painful journey to get my car system to what I wanted,  as I am so much about sound quality and not about spl as some of my friends were.


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> man looking at my head-fi journey and the amount of money spent to get the sound I want, I can say it is defintely one of the most expensive hobbies, I thought when i was into car audio that I was spending alot, man this head-fi hobby is much more expensive. Now I could have been done with 1 device that costs 200 usd and an android phone and a good iem.So to all who are new here, the e5 is what I would buy, and invest your remaining money in a good iem and call it a day.
> 
> I wished I heard this before I bought all the other gears from ifi micro dsd, chord hugo, denon da-10,  venturecraft go dap x,  alo mk3 B, ak380 and amp, ifi ican nano, fiio e18, ak 100ii,  fiio e11, fiio x5, fiio x3ii, fiio x3, digizoid fs, and some others .
> 
> ...


 

 Awesome, I'm glad you like it and I'm not crazy for thinking it was so good.  I listen at low volumes a lot and I was impressed on how great the bass, and overall SQ, is at low volumes also.  Someone in another thread bet me that the E5 could never get the bass or power of the mojo.  It looks like I will be getting a free set of Sony IEM's soon.
  
 Did you prefer the other EQ's on your phone, or the E5's EQ?


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> Awesome, I'm glad you like it and I'm not crazy for thinking it was so good.  I listen at low volumes a lot and I was impressed on how great the bass, and overall SQ, is at low volumes also.  Someone in another thread bet me that the E5 could never get the bass or power of the mojo.  It looks like I will be getting a free set of Sony IEM's soon.
> 
> Did you prefer the other EQ's on your phone, or the E5's EQ?


 
 tough call really, i just did another test, which is just connecting the e5 to an android phone so that the e5 becomes dac/amp , and actually using the e5 as a dac as well is really really good as well, for now i like to just rely on software and the eq of e5 alone
  
 however you can go crazy with the e5 and android by also installing the v4a and using the eq on v4a
  
 the bass man in whatever eq or software you use with e5 is mind blowing
  
 i like with my android phone to just use the software and eq of e5 without any eq from other player apps
  
 that bass is so dam good , as i mentioned above man the e5 is the only device i would buy if i just wanted a one device solution


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> tough call really, i just did another test, which is just connecting the e5 to an android phone so that the e5 becomes dac/amp , for now i like to just rely on software and the eq of e5 alone
> 
> however you can go crazy with the e5 and android by also installing the v4a and using the eq on v4a
> 
> ...


 

 ​Yeah, I have come to the same conclusions as you.  It's funny with every other amp and EQ, I have to use all the tricks and max out the bass to get decent bass.  With the E5 I dial the bass back and just try to get the best bass sound, and get the treble up to the level of the bass.  It's much easier to dial in the treble and bass with the E5, rather than trying to find bass in the EQ settings all the time with other amps.
  
 It's hard to describe the sub bass you can achieve with the E5 and a good IEM/headphone.  You will have to experience it for yourself.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> ​Yeah, I have come to the same conclusions as you.  It's funny with every other amp and EQ, I have to use all the tricks and max out the bass to get decent bass.  With the E5 I dial the bass back and just try to get the best bass sound, and get the treble up to the level of the bass.  It's much easier to dial in the treble and bass, rather than trying to find bass in the EQ settings all the time.
> 
> It's hard to describe the sub bass you can achieve with the E5 and a good IEM/headphone.  You will have to experience it for yourself.


 
 i guess creative since they are a big company, and usually they target consumers like you and I and have so much money and they have a big market share for their products in general, and can do wonders due to not being a company lacking in funds, that is why its priced at 200 usd, I am sure if this amp was from a boutique company they would charge an arm and leg for it
  
 the other day a friend came over, and he heard one of my really expensive daps and he was not impressed at all


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> i guess creative since they are a big company, and usually they target consumers like you and I and have so much money and they have a big market share for their products in general, and can do wonders due to not being a company lacking in funds, that is why its priced at 200 usd, I am sure if this amp was from a boutique company they would charge an arm and leg for it


 

 ​Someone at Creative will be scratching their heads soon wondering why the E5 sales have suddenly taken off.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> ​Someone at Creative will be scratching their heads soon wondering why the E5 sales have suddenly taken off.


 
 its amazing that in other threads where bass is the main talk they recommend the least basshead dac/amp i tried which is the ifi micro dsd and it is shouty at high volumes
  
 just wait it will catch up in other basshead threads, like when I recommended the mojo it got there as well
  
 i think we should start a parallel basshead thread, what do you think guys, and jmills8, where we will rejoice our king bass iem and king bass e5
  
 it seems bass recommendations can be taken from threads like here as well


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> its amazing that in other threads where bass is the main talk they recommend the least basshead dac/amp i tried which is the ifi micro dsd and it is shouty in high volumes
> 
> just wait it will catch up in other basshead threads, like when I recommended the mojo it got there as well
> 
> i think we should start a parallel basshead thread, what do you think guys, and jmills8, where we will rejoice our king bass iem and king bass e5


 

 I was thinking the same thing.  Call it the bass lovers gear thread.  So we can discuss any equipment that will give better bass.
  
 I am completely satisfied with the X1/E5/ASG 2.5.  I don't need anything else.  I would love to try anything that promises better bass.  But that is my personal king of bass set up right now. I tried the neutron mojo thing as well, and it is good, but t on the level of the E5 in terms of bass.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Call it the bass lovers gear thread.  So we can discuss any equipment that will give better bass.
> 
> I am completely satisfied with the X1/E5/ASG 2.5.  I don't need anything else.  I would love to try anything that promises better bass.  But that is my personal king of bass set up right now.


 
 nice title man for the thread, and I am for it and we can make it a thread where you can agree and disagree as you like with not being sensitive to other people's opinions, we can include in it the best headphones, iems, dacs/amps, tips, cables and so much more 
  
 and we have no loyalty except to our ears and how bass blends with the rest of the sound signature, and not rely on paper tests, as to me i do not care about paper tests, I care about how I hear that bass and for that we will use our own ears to judge, as what we want is a bass that is amazing and part of the whole spectrum, so users can come to thread and get the whole picture with emphasis on bass 
  
 lets think about it over the weekend


----------



## Sound Eq

my advise in ur first setup of the e5, use your computer software as there are fes extra options, and then use your phone software to fine tune after that
 as there are some options not available on ur phone software


----------



## Sound Eq

man ,this e5 even when just pairing my iphone to e5 by bluetooth sounds dam amazing
  
 this e5 is simply magical
  
 you can pair any device to it by bluetooth and stream the music and you forget about cables or anything, and just enjoy listening
  
 this e5 is a true joy
  
 Golfpro thanks for your recommendation, I was so skeptical especially at a price of 200 usd, but this proved to me one thing its not about how expensive things are 
  
 I am on low gain with my asg2.5 and I barely am half way the volume
  
 I am so so so satisfied with it, its a dream dac/amp for any bass lover or what ever genre u like. To control the dsp of a dac/amp is really so unique to the 5. And the ability to share profiles is just amazing, so others can load ur settings is just so much fun
  
 what a bass, soundstage, details, simply amazing 
  
 how on earth this is 200 usd I am baffled


----------



## warrior1975

I ordered it last night.  I should have it tomorrow. Can't wait for the magic.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> I ordered it last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 we can share profiles
  
 but u need to fine tune  urs accordingly as my tuning was with ak380 and asg 2.5


----------



## warrior1975

Definitely bro. I'll be using with my X7, asg g2.5 (of course), and my precious.


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> man ,this e5 even when just pairing my iphone to e5 by bluetooth sounds dam amazing
> 
> this e5 is simply magical
> 
> ...


 

 ​Thanks, and you are welcome.  I haven't tried the Bluetooth much other than to control the EQ from another device.  I just assumed the quality of the sound wouldn't be as good, So I'll have to give it a try.  Once I bought the mojo and gave it a try, I started to realize how good the E5 was.  I was very disappointed in the mojo coming from the E5.  If I never heard the E5 I probably would have loved the mojo.  It is interesting that you mentioned that the treble of the ASG 2.5 sounds good with the E5.  I was puzzled by everyone saying the 2.5's treble wasn't very good, and that the E5 can't drive some headphones.  Maybe it can't, but it drives everything I have including the Sony Ex1000.
  
 You are also saying the exact things about the E5 that I did.  By far the best bass, great overall sound, great features, a third the price of the mojo, and magical with the 2.5.
  
 The E5 will become the new standard in terms of bass amps.


----------



## thefitz

Too bad there isn't a community for homebrew E5 firmware. There are so many cool features and tweaks the community could do - I'd love to see the mute button become a pause button.


----------



## golfpro

thefitz said:


> Too bad there isn't a community for homebrew E5 firmware. There are so many cool features and tweaks the community could do - I'd love to see the mute button become a pause button.


 

 ​That would be nice.


----------



## golfpro

Another day enjoying the E5.  I went to my drum studio to play the drums today, I use an Ultimate Ears 11 pro for drumming.  I brought my X1/E5 stack with me to learn a few songs.  I was amazed in the SQ, and bass out of a BA IEM.  The UE 11's have typical high, mid, low, crossover and a sub.  So I brought them home and I am listening to them right now.  Obviously, they don't have as much bass as a DD with the same settings, but you can easily adjust the E5 to get the bass close.  And better sound stage and treble than the ASG 2.5's.  The good news is the E5 should make a lot of average IEM's sound much better, including BA's. 
  
 Also, I was playing the drums and the music stopped briefly, and then my phone started ringing through the IEM's.  So I hit the answer button puzzled, and started a conversation.  I forgot about the microphones on the E5, and I had just adjusted the EQ from my phone through Bluetooth.  So I was able to use my phone through the E5.
  
 My advice for those on a budget is to use your phone if you have a good one, get an E5, and spend your money on good IEM's.  Again, I don't know how it handles headphones.  If you combine the E5 with a great player, and good IEM's, it sound absolutely fantastic.  
  
 E5 users, I just plugged into the right side headphone out; I normally use the left.  It seemed like the volume dropped a little.  Could you guys check yours?  I'll investigate mine more later.


----------



## mrmonday

Has anyone tried this with the Fostex RP line headphones? I purchased the t40rp mk3 and they are currently in the mail but from what I have read they are pretty demanding. What is the output power of the TI chip on this?


----------



## warrior1975

Not sure what the power is, but vapman did perform a paper test with not so positive results. E5 appears to be better suited for IEMS. [@]hykhleif[/@] used it, and is very happy with it for his oppo headphones. Perhaps for easy to driver headphones it's good. I'll have mine by Friday, I'll test on my Fostex Th900, which are easy to drive.


----------



## mrmonday

warrior1975 said:


> Not sure what the power is, but @vapman did perform a paper test with not so positive results. E5 appears to be better suited for IEMS. @hykhleif used it, and is very happy with it for his oppo headphones. Perhaps for easy to driver headphones it's good. I'll have mine by Friday, I'll test on my Fostex Th900, which are easy to drive.


 
 Thats what I was afraid of, seems like the Cayin C5 or Aune B1 might be better choices.


----------



## golfpro

mrmonday said:


> Has anyone tried this with the Fostex RP line headphones? I purchased the t40rp mk3 and they are currently in the mail but from what I have read they are pretty demanding. What is the output power of the TI chip on this?


 
  ​
 I would check creative's website.  I was just fooling around with the blaster program, and noticed in the mixer settings there is separate volume output adjustments for everything, Bluetooth, line out, and headphone out.  This looks to be completely separate from the volume knob adjustment.  The stock setting is only about 40%.   I wonder if those who have trouble driving their headphones missed this setting? It's in a different window than the EQ and bass adjustments.
  
 I'll try it out when I have more time.


----------



## vapman

don't even bother if you have power hungry headphones, the max output is real low, and it splits power between the two headphone outs, so don't even think of using two at once.
  
 It makes a great DAC and the bluetooth aptX support is great but... yeah I sold mine and don't regret it, it was a _fun_ DAC but not a good one, I found lots of distortion even with SBX disengaged for instance.
  
 Not a problem for normal listening when you just want to be impressed with better sound and whatever but this is not the DAC you want if your priorities are bit-perfect output or clarity. Don't get the E5 if you're anti DSP because it's always on to some degree.
  
@mrmonday
  max power output is like 160mW and thats only if you have one headphone plugged in... didnt do a lot of testing because i was just unimpressed with it as an amp... IMO thats why it's $200
  
 Like I said I could have just kept it to use as a DAC (I was for a while) but if you use it for a long time you'll start noticing the DSP makes things kind of "slow" sounding


----------



## vapman

Also anyone buying this, be warned, the windows drivers don't work. You'll have to uninstall creative's driver and revert to windows' default USB audio driver. It's a pain. just use the mobile phone app if you can. I don't have an android or iOS so i couldn't.
  
 If it was $250 and had a not totally sucky headphone amp or was $150 and was just a DAC it would be so much less disappointing personally


----------



## Sound Eq

mrmonday said:


> Thats what I was afraid of, seems like the Cayin C5 or Aune B1 might be better choices.


 
 mrmonday, let puts it this way, this amp is more for iems than headphones true. BUT let me tell you this, when I compared the ifi micro dsd , e18 or e11 or even the mojo with the E5 with my oppo pm1. What do you think happened?
  
 I do not care which amp drives my headphones at insane loudness, that is the least of my concern, nor do I care about paper tests or rumbles.
  
 What I care about is sound quality that is being maintained at medium and high volume.
  
 All e18, e11, mojo , micro ifi dsd all of them suck at high volume because the sound quality gets shattered into an orchestra of pain
  
 the e5 however I can eq it so it mantains its sound quality to my liking at least
  
 Lets be clear here, the e5 is not about loudness or spl, as honestly who even listens to music in an spl way anyway unless you want to go deaf, the E5 is about the enjoying sound quality to your personal liking
  
 Also I am listening at low gain so imagine if i switched the e5 to high gain


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> ​
> I would check creative's website.  I was just fooling around with the blaster program, and noticed in the mixer settings there is separate volume output adjustments for everything, Bluetooth, line out, and headphone out.  This looks to be completely separate from the volume knob adjustment.  The stock setting is only about 40%.   I wonder if those who have trouble driving their headphones missed this setting? It's in a different window than the EQ and bass adjustments.
> 
> I'll try it out when I have more time.


 
 of course this is the best feature, I am sure many who tried the e5 and used their phones to control the software and did not see that you can control the line in volume which as you said it set at 40% in default by using the pc software, missed out alot,  as you can set it at 100% and just watch out for loudness
  
 This is why I said you have to set ur e5 using ur pc at first as not all features of the software are available on ur phone control app
  
 this e5 simply is insane
  
 so whoever tested this and did not bother to check this setting before complaining that the amp of e5 is weak did a huge mistake
  
 finally i would not be crazy to stack my 3400 USD ak380 to an amp that will not deliver and at home I have the alo mk3B and headstage 5tx and I chose e5 over those


----------



## vapman

> so whoever tested this and did not bother to check this setting before complaining that the amp of e5 is weak did a huge mistake


 
  
 I don't think anyone but myself have posted any test results of the E5, so if your comment is directed at me: first, yes I did find the mentioned stock 40% setting and even posted screenshots of myself raising it to 100%. Second, no amount of gain you add to the E5's settings will change the maximum amount of power the E5's headphone amp can put out.
  
 I sold mine but if anyone else would like to do what I did which is take a multimeter, turn it all the way up on high gain, and tell me if you get a number higher than 150-160, then I'll admit I'm wrong. I am pretty sure I'm right though.
  
  
 Lastly I never said you can't enjoy an amp that can't push lots of power. There are lots of people on Head-Fi who love to run their high end headphones directly out of their DAP and those don't put out any more power than the E5 does. Some people want a strong power output though, and the E5 is not an amp for them.  I have also previously stated that the E5 running into the Cayin C5 or any of my tube headphone amps is a nice combo.


----------



## Sound Eq

vapman said:


> I don't think anyone but myself have posted any test results of the E5, so if your comment is directed at me: first, yes I did find the mentioned stock 40% setting and even posted screenshots of myself raising it to 100%. Second, no amount of gain you add to the E5's settings will change the maximum amount of power the E5's headphone amp can put out.
> 
> I sold mine but if anyone else would like to do what I did which is take a multimeter, turn it all the way up on high gain, and tell me if you get a number higher than 150-160, then I'll admit I'm wrong. I am pretty sure I'm right though.
> 
> ...


 
 to be honest I do not care about readings, specifications ,graphs or anything, or the famous paper tests
  
 I care about what I hear, with the e5 i barley can listen at half the volume on low gain with my asg 2.5 , honestly I do not get how u claim the amp section of the e5 is not good, and I thought that I was always listening at higher than usual volumes according to the ak380 thread, where they used to tell me i listen way too loud. And here with the e5 I barely reach half way volume on e5 at low gain. Do you listen to spl volumes as that can be the only explanation why we both disagree. If the e5 amp is not good man than what do u call daps like ak380, i guess those daps then will not be even good for any iem. 
  
 with my oppo pm1 I turn it to more than half the volume on low gain as well
  
 The e5 is a device with a great amp and great dsp that is top notch in enjoyment factor
  
 then to settle this, anyone looking for an spl kinda amp this is not for you, the e5 is for sound quality with top of enjoyment and great driving force
  
 its the first amp that makes me feel honestly as if i am listening to a home system and not an iem or headphone amp, its difficult to explain what I hear but it is very unique


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> ​Thanks, and you are welcome.  I haven't tried the Bluetooth much other than to control the EQ from another device.  I just assumed the quality of the sound wouldn't be as good, So I'll have to give it a try.  Once I bought the mojo and gave it a try, I started to realize how good the E5 was.  I was very disappointed in the mojo coming from the E5.  If I never heard the E5 I probably would have loved the mojo.  It is interesting that you mentioned that the treble of the ASG 2.5 sounds good with the E5.  I was puzzled by everyone saying the 2.5's treble wasn't very good, and that the E5 can't drive some headphones.  Maybe it can't, but it drives everything I have including the Sony Ex1000.
> 
> You are also saying the exact things about the E5 that I did.  By far the best bass, great overall sound, great features, a third the price of the mojo, and magical with the 2.5.
> 
> The E5 will become the new standard in terms of bass amps.


 
 yes but i do not think it will make its move to other basshead threads, as there i see now non bassy gears becoming recommended, like ifi dsd micro and some non bassy iems like ex1000.


----------



## warrior1975

Just received my E5. Charging it up as we speak. I don't like the feel, it doesn't feel solid to me. Very light, if that's your thing. Personally I like a little heft to it, but for some this might be a great thing. Doesn't add much weight to your stack.

Side note, have an arrow 5tx incoming as well...
.Sound Eq You don't like the Sony ex1000? Do you have the nudes? They really are very nice. Mids are crystal clear. Needs a lot of eq though, but the bass is there. Definitely a top ten, I'd say more bass than the U8, but less than the other Sonys. Probably be 5th in my list.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> Just received my E5. Charging it up as we speak. I don't like the feel, it doesn't feel solid to me. Very light, if that's your thing. Personally I like a little heft to it, but for some this might be a great thing. Doesn't add much weight to your stack.
> 
> Side note, have an arrow 5tx incoming as well...
> .@Sound Eq You don't like the Sony ex1000? Do you have the nudes? They really are very nice. Mids are crystal clear. Needs a lot of eq though, but the bass is there. Definitely a top ten, I'd say more bass than the U8, but less than the other Sonys. Probably be 5th in my list.


 
 yes its super light, i was thinking the same at first, but then that became a positive
  
 take ur time with e5. setup up using software on pc
  
 increase line in to 100% in software
  
 go easy on bass boost, then use eq, add some crstalizer, cut 125hz in eq, add tiny bit of surround
  
 not yet, need more feedback from u on ex1000, is there any harshness to it?
  
 increase ur volume on ur dap to 80 percent, do not use viper or any eq on ur dap, use eq for now on ur e5
  
 on ur asg 2.5 do not go more than 30% open ports then increase as u like


----------



## warrior1975

I hope it's Mac friendly. I'm about to power that sucker up.

Can you install an app on an android device to control the E5? Sorry, I'm being super lazy. Multitasking. Work and play.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> I hope it's Mac friendly. I'm about to power that sucker up.
> 
> Can you install an app on an android device to control the E5? Sorry, I'm being super lazy. Multitasking. Work and play.


 

 ​Yes, the Creative blaster app is on google play.  I can't remember if you need to download both the control panel and the app as well.  It was super easy.
  
 That's one thing I love about the E5.  I have the control panel on my PC, laptop, note 4, and the onkyo X1.  It pairs so well with an android/Bluetooth player like the X1.


----------



## golfpro

I just realized I can put my phone on my mountain bike handlebars, and control the E5 through Bluetooth in my camelback.  It's going to make for some sweet riding this summer.  Adjusting the EQ on the phone while riding, pretty sweet.  I am going to buy another one.


----------



## warrior1975

I downloaded 2, creative Labs services (plug-in) and another app. It wasn't the correct one. There are multiple apps, would you mind telling me which is the correct one? Thanks bro.


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> yes its super light, i was thinking the same at first, but then that became a positive
> 
> take ur time with e5. setup up using software on pc
> 
> ...


 

 ​Yeah, I learned the exact same thing through my testing so far with the E5.  I'm not sure about the EX1000's yet.  I need to try them with a good cable.


----------



## warrior1975

They are very good, but need lots of eq. I'm still playing with it. I haven't tried Hawaiibadboy Neutron eq settings just yet.


----------



## golfpro

It looks like soundblaster central on my phone.  I'll take a pic in a minute.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> They are very good, but need lots of eq. I'm still playing with it. I haven't tried @Hawaiibadboy Neutron eq settings just yet.


 

 ​Again the stock settings are way too boomy, 50% bass is way too much.  Once you have the blaster program installed,  Don't eq the source, play with the E5 setttings first. 
  
 There is very little need to eq at the source for some reason with the E5.  Do it all with the E5.  Most of the the time I have the EQ disabled on my source.
  
 If you run the E5 without adjusting the creative blaster it won't sound very good.  All the enhancements are turned on in the stock setting.  It has stock settings where EQing the source won't really do it justice.  It's the exact opposite than the mojo which needs heavy EQ at the source.  You are using double EQ's if you EQ the source without turning off the blaster programs.  Using the side button to disable all the E5's enhancements does it no justice as well.


----------



## golfpro

golfpro said:


> ​Again the stock settings are way too boomy, 50% bass is way too much.  Once you have the blaster program installed,  Don't eq the source, play with the E5 setttings first.
> 
> There is very little need to eq at the source for some reason with the E5.  Do it all with the E5.  Most of the the time I have the EQ disabled on my source.
> 
> If you run the E5 without adjusting the creative blaster it won't sound very good.  All the enhancements are turned on in the stock setting.  It has stock settings where EQing the source won't really do it justice.  It's the exact opposite than the mojo which needs heavy EQ at the source.  You are using double EQ's if you EQ the source without turning off the blaster programs.  Using the side button to disable all the E5's enhancements does it no justice as well.


 
 I guess this is good information for those new to the E5.  If you just plug in the E5 without adjusting some of the settings in the Blaster program first, you might be disappointed.  Again the stock settings are not a very good place to start.  The E5 works a little different than what most people are used to.  You don't need to do all the usual tricks to get great bass.  Adjust them in the E5's blaster program, and start with no EQ on your source.
  
 Thank you, this has been a public service announcement.


----------



## warrior1975

Ok, thanks bro. I'll play with it and figure it out. Don't forget that pic for me please.


----------



## golfpro

Is there any tech experts out there that can explain what is different, if anything, about how the E5 works?  Is the reason it sounds so good because of the EQ, or the fact that it is also an external sound card, or because of the amp, or how we are bypassing the DAC.  Something just seems different.  I am not complaining at all I love the sound, period.  I am just curious why this thing sounds so good.  And why it sounds better with little or no EQ from the source.


----------



## warrior1975

You are equing through the E5, so source shouldn't matter (eq wise). Maybe it's just the way it's implemented. Is it parametric? Parametric eq is top notch, love that about neutron, which was also recently updated to 20 band now. Doesn't get much better eq wise.


----------



## golfpro

Quote: 





warrior1975 said:


> Ok, thanks bro. I'll play with it and figure it out. Don't forget that pic for me please.


 
 I'm working on it. Busy with other stuff.  Try searching for creative blaster on the google play.   It's the E series control panel on my pc, not mac. 
  
 I'm not sure if these pics help for now.


----------



## vapman

golfpro said:


> Is there any tech experts out there that can explain what is different, if anything, about how the E5 works?  Is the reason it sounds so good because of the EQ, or the fact that it is also an external sound card, or because of the amp, or how we are bypassing the DAC.  Something just seems different.  I am not complaining at all I love the sound, period.  I am just curious why this thing sounds so good.  And why it sounds better with little or no EQ from the source.


 

 The DSP is always on even when you turn off the SBX button. Notice that even with the SBX turned off, the EQ is still active, if you have that turned on. So the DSP is always doing a little bit of something to the sound.
  
 I don't know how in detail you'd want me to go. The short answer is the Creative DSP chip is what you're hearing.


----------



## warrior1975

That should help some. The ones I found are for another series. I'm almost done with work so I can focus on that.


----------



## golfpro

vapman said:


> The DSP is always on even when you turn off the SBX button. Notice that even with the SBX turned off, the EQ is still active, if you have that turned on. So the DSP is always doing a little bit of something to the sound.
> 
> I don't know how in detail you'd want me to go. The short answer is the Creative DSP chip is what you're hearing.


 
  
 I'm a golf pro, so this is all new to me.  I just go by my ears, which I have been told I have excellent ears for drum sound.  I'm a drummer also.
  
 That's separate from the DAC chips which are the cirrus or sabre, I can't remember off hand?  So the EQ program is just like any others, the chip is doing the magic?


----------



## vapman

golfpro said:


> I'm a golf pro, so this is all new to me.  I just go by my ears, which I have been told I have excellent ears for drum sound.  I'm a drummer also.
> 
> That's separate from the DAC chips which are the cirrus or sabre, I can't remember off hand?  So the EQ program is just like any others, the chip is doing the magic?


 

 yes, if you found out exactly what the DSP chip was doing, you could get free VST plugins or whatever and do the same thing. the "magic" is not in the DAC, it's in the DSP.


----------



## golfpro

I think those pics were from my laptop which is the one from google play.  I think if you try the search for creative blaster it might be the only one that comes up.


----------



## golfpro

With a few changes targeted for the hi-fi crowd, the E5 could be a game changer in the amp/DAC world.


----------



## golfpro

Sound Eq, I am sitting here catching up on some work and listening to the X1/E5/ASG2.5 combo. I decided why fight it, I am going to buy another E5 and try to find another new set of ASG 2.5's.  The sound is exactly what I am looking for out of an IEM and amp combo, and exactly how I would like my stage IEM monitor to sound as a drummer.  So why bother trying out a bunch of new equipment and being disappointed.  Everything I try, I am just sitting there trying to make it sound like my stack.  There are some songs that make me scratch my head wondering how such good sound is possible out of a IEM stack.  I'll have to look into getting a custom set of 2.5's as well.  Someone is going to have to make a hell of an amp to get me to switch.  I like great bass and very live sound, I don't want to hear a bad recording of a song, I want it to sound it's best.  And yes I would like to hear Jason Newstead on Metallica's "And Justice For All" album, not the bit for bit perfection and then trying to amp the heck out of it to hear any bass.


----------



## warrior1975

If you have a winner, why not? Enjoy it brother!!


----------



## Deders

vapman said:


> The DSP is always on even when you turn off the SBX button. Notice that even with the SBX turned off, the EQ is still active, if you have that turned on. So the DSP is always doing a little bit of something to the sound.
> 
> I don't know how in detail you'd want me to go. The short answer is the Creative DSP chip is what you're hearing.


 

 I think the DSP chip might be separate from the EQ.  Someone (was it you?) said that when the DSP is enabled, ASIO reads 48KHz, and with it disabled you can set it to what you want.  The EQ can still be enabled even at higher sampling rates.


----------



## gikigill

I downloaded the Creative app to switch the E5 to Line out, adjust the volume accordingly and then deleted the app and keep SBX switched off on the unit itself. 

If you're not getting enough volume, check the sliders in the app. My Bluetooth is all the way down and Line in is all the way up.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> Sound Eq, I am sitting here catching up on some work and listening to the X1/E5/ASG2.5 combo. I decided why fight it, I am going to buy another E5 and try to find another new set of ASG 2.5's.  The sound is exactly what I am looking for out of an IEM and amp combo, and exactly how I would like my stage IEM monitor to sound as a drummer.  So why bother trying out a bunch of new equipment and being disappointed.  Everything I try, I am just sitting there trying to make it sound like my stack.  There are some songs that make me scratch my head wondering how such good sound is possible out of a IEM stack.  I'll have to look into getting a custom set of 2.5's as well.  Someone is going to have to make a hell of an amp to get me to switch.  I like great bass and very live sound, I don't want to hear a bad recording of a song, I want it to sound it's best.  And yes I would like to hear Jason Newstead on Metallica's "And Justice For All" album, not the bit for bit perfection and then trying to amp the heck out of it to hear any bass.


 
 i am as well thinking either to buy the e5 or x7 for my home system. As to me at least I am simply loving what I am hearing from the e5.
  
 So I can for example, connect the e5 to my home amplifier and stream music over bluetooth and control the eq from my phone. I can use my phone as a source for music and control the eq of e5 which will be connected to my home system.
  
 golfpro I for one have / had  so many amps and dacs that i liked and disliked, among them are hugo, ifi micro dsd, e18, ifi ican nano, digizoid fs, 5tx, fiio e11, mojo so to me at least I put the e5 on top of all of them, simply because I can fine tune it to my liking and save that setting, and then create another setting for different genres, which is amazing. I know maybe some will buy it and not like it, like when i bought the chord hugo i could not bare it at all and sold it, so many people were angry why i bash it, well i expect there will be people who will not like the e5 and will sell it or return it. Well to them we say, with all open hearts do return it, we are not fanboys of gears or companies, nor will I care if you like it or not, but let us all keep our repsect for each other, and let them just buy what suits them the best. It seems here people are so attached to the gears, and if u bash a gear it is as if u bash the owner.
  
 Let us take an example, I am awaiting if @warrior1975 will like the e5 or not, maybe not, will I get angry from him if he says the e5 sucks? well not at all, like when he says the sony xb90ex iem is a great iem, while to me I did not like it at all and it is sitting collecting dust. To me warrior1975 is someone I like as a person and this will not change if we disagree on gears, as so is jmills8 and you golfpro. I think in the end its all about sound signatures what makes people agree and disagree on gears.
  
 As for you and I, I see we have the same sound signature taste, that is why we find the e5 really amazing, and honestly dam for 200 usd this thing is a dam catch, and honestly again if you did not recommend it, I would not have heard about it, so I owe a thanks to you for getting this e5 to my attention.


----------



## warrior1975

Sound Eq Thank you bro, and we'll said. I just want my fellow head-fiers to enjoy their choices, matters not if they agree with me.


----------



## warrior1975

Golfpro & Sound Eq would you gents mind sharing your settings? Once I set them, which can only be done when using the usb (is that correct), that's it? Just use line in at that point? 

I haven't finished setting this sucker up, but it hits hard for IEMS.


----------



## gikigill

Nope, you can use the E5 purely as an amp via line in.I haven't used USB since then.


----------



## warrior1975

Yes, I understand that part. But you can't adjust it using the line in right?


----------



## gikigill

Adjust which part? You can adjust volume with the knob.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> @Golfpro & @Sound Eq would you gents mind sharing your settings? Once I set them, which can only be done when using the usb (is that correct), that's it? Just use line in at that point?
> 
> I haven't finished setting this sucker up, but it hits hard for IEMS.


 

 ​Nope, you can set them from any device where you have the blaster program installed via Bluetooth.  The mixer has the volume inputs, to be honest I never touched them.  But you can max out the inputs there.  Sound Eq was talking about there are a few settings that are only on the computer blaster E series control panel.  The app, creative blaster, is missing a few settings but I don't know which.
  
 I have the blaster app, which has the eq and most settings, installed on my note 4, Onkyo X1, and laptop.  Regardless which device you are listening to, if you are running the DAC bypassed, you can control the eq from bluetooth from any device.  Usually, I listen to the X1/E5 with the DAC bypassed on the E5, and I control the EQ with my cell phone or laptop by Bluetooth.  If you are connected by the USB, the you have to control the EQ with that device.


----------



## golfpro

1.  Here's the DAC bypass, Copper cable works great.  Moon black dragon shown.
 2.  The Eq screen, my settings have changed quite a bit.
 3.  The SBX pro studio home screen.  Bass about 10%  Crystalizer about 25-50. crossover 60-80, 0 to 5% surround.  not much else.
  
 The app looks different.


----------



## warrior1975

Yes got it now. I like that feature. I'm using it with mojo now to watch a movie. Really improves the experience. Much better than mojo alone due to the eq. Bass is pounding.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> Yes got it now. I like that feature. I'm using it with mojo now to watch a movie. Really improves the experience. Much better than mojo alone due to the eq. Bass is pounding.


 

 Yeah the mojo does clean things up nicely after the E5 adds all that bass.  Do you have the E5 connected to the mojo with the optical cable?


----------



## warrior1975

gikigill said:


> Adjust which part? You can adjust volume with the knob.




The settings, but I'm using Bluetooth to adjust on the fly.


----------



## golfpro

gikigill said:


> Nope, you can use the E5 purely as an amp via line in.I haven't used USB since then.


 

 ​Yes, me too.  Strange that it seems to work better that way.  I wonder if the DAC is taking up a lot of power when in use.  The E5 with a good player and good IEM's is a great combo.
  
 Do you use it mostly with IEM's or full size headphones?


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> Yes got it now. I like that feature. I'm using it with mojo now to watch a movie. Really improves the experience. Much better than mojo alone due to the eq. Bass is pounding.


 
 It takes a little time to get used to the settings on the E5.  For me it was fairly easy because I didn't have to unlearn all the common tricks to get an amp like the mojo to work.  You have to work to take away some sub bass, and just dial it to the sound you prefer.
  
 Once you have the E5 figured out, you can start going back to adjusting your favorite eq on the source as well. 
  
 And yes, oh my yes, the E5 has amazing bass with IEM's.


----------



## warrior1975

I thought it was me, but there is an extreme amount of sub bass. I always add it, but damn the 31hz is ridiculous on the E5. I'm waiting for one part of this movie to hear, than going to bed, with my E5, mojo, and Ref 1 Too.


----------



## gikigill

[quote name="golfpro" url="/t/732171/creative-sound-blaster-e5-headphone-amp-usb-dac-with-otg-toslink-aptx-recording-more/1605#post_12562389"


​Yes, me too.  Strange that it seems to work better that way.  I wonder if the DAC is taking up a lot of power when in use.  The E5 with a good player and good IEM's is a great combo.

Do you use it mostly with IEM's or full size headphones?
[/quote]

IEMs only.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> I thought it was me, but there is an extreme amount of sub bass. I always add it, but damn the 31hz is ridiculous on the E5. I'm waiting for one part of this movie to hear, than going to bed, with my E5, mojo, and Ref 1 Too.


 

 ​Yes, I think that's very common with the E5.  It took me a little while to get it dialed in, but once I did, wow!  For a while every time I listened to the E5 while testing other equipment, the E5 would always have too much sub bass.  But again, once I figured out how to get the sound I wanted everything sounds great.  Bass, mids, and highs.
  
 Once you figure it out, it sounds amazing.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> I thought it was me, but there is an extreme amount of sub bass. I always add it, but damn the 31hz is ridiculous on the E5. I'm waiting for one part of this movie to hear, than going to bed, with my E5, mojo, and Ref 1 Too.


 
 Be patient, the E5 is well worth it once you figure it out.  Just like it probably took you a while to get the neutron figured out, it will take a little time.  Use that spike at 31hz to your advantage.


----------



## gikigill

I use the Jetaudio app on Android with the E5 to control the bass and EQ. Leave the EQ untouched on the E5.


----------



## Sound Eq

gikigill said:


> I use the Jetaudio app on Android with the E5 to control the bass and EQ. Leave the EQ untouched on the E5.


 
 the beauty with e5, is that you have so many options, whether u use the eq in e5 or neutron eq, the e5 gives amazing results.
  
@warrior1975 something to consider as well, if you buy the ak380cu which has an amazing dac, the e5 will save u in getting the bass you want from ak380cu and give u lots of power as well, as the eq in ak380cu or ak380 is not basshead friendly at all
  
 so for daps with weak amp and eq, the e5 is the only way to get the best of AK daps
  
 remember i used to tell you think twice before you buy an ak dap, now I can say go for it and buy the ak380cu and add to it the e5 and you will be in heaven, you will have one of the best dacs in ak380cu and a powerful amp from e5 that you can eq with authority 
  
 right now, let me tell you this, I have cowon d which has great dsp but its dac is no where near my ak380, but the ak380 eq and amp to me was an issue, so now I stacked my ak380 to e5, I swear that is the best combo you can get, the dac of ak380 amped and eq-ed by e5


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> the beauty with e5, is that you have so many options, whether u use the eq in e5 or neutron eq, the e5 gives amazing results.
> 
> @warrior1975 something to consider as well, if you buy the ak380cu which has an amazing dac, the e5 will save u in getting the bass you want from ak380cu and give u lots of power as well, as the eq in ak380cu or ak380 is not basshead friendly at all
> 
> ...


 

 ​I totally agree.  I just went the onkyo X1 instead.  Great player, plus the E5, and good IEM's is an amazing combo.
  
 I was doing some work in the garage and had my phone charging and listening Spotify, then the E5 was in my pocket via Bluetooth. 
  
 Also, many people are comparing the sound of the E5 to the neutron mojo combo.  That should be telling you something comparing an $200 amp to a $600 heavily EQ'd mojo which seems to be the king of amps right now.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> ​I totally agree.  I just went the onkyo X1 instead.  Great player, plus the E5, and good IEM's is an amazing combo.
> 
> I was doing some work in the garage and had my phone charging and listening Spotify, then the E5 was in my pocket via Bluetooth.
> 
> Also, many people are comparing the sound of the E5 to the neutron mojo combo.  That should be telling you something comparing an $200 amp to a $600 heavily EQ'd mojo which seems to be the king of amps right now.


 
 i have to say, when i shed 3400 usd on my ak380, oh man i was not happy when i plugged in my iems, I was very very unhappy, and even my wife saw that on my face, I felt i made a bad decision in buying something so expensive. Then comes e5 now I am not regretting having the ak380, as it has the best dac out there in any dap, and add to it a great amp and eq it and you are done
  
 Yes I am selling my ak380 but for a different reason that is not related to sound


----------



## warrior1975

I had to eq the 31hz down for the movie. It's too annoying to have that constant sub bass rumble, but for music... Different story. 

Sound Eq I really think I'm done with audio toys for a while. I just added ze uBer cable to pair with my Ref 1 Too and P5. No more for now. I'll keep my eye for a used one possibly, but I also read there will be a new TOTL dap from AK in 2017...which will give me some time to save up. Right now, my discretionary fund is depleted.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> I had to eq the 31hz down for the movie. It's too annoying to have that constant sub bass rumble, but for music... Different story.
> 
> @Sound Eq I really think I'm done with audio toys for a while. I just added ze uBer cable to pair with my Ref 1 Too and P5. No more for now. I'll keep my eye for a used one possibly, but I also read there will be a new TOTL dap from AK in 2017...which will give me some time to save up. Right now, my discretionary fund is depleted.


 
 this month for you was maybe the peak of all times for you
  
 buying an ak380 by itself is the cost of all you bought recently, so yes be careful with your funds,
  
 My plan is selling ak380, and invest about 1k in a great iem and just use android and e5
  
 and call it a day for a year


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> this month for you was maybe the peak of all times for you
> 
> buying an ak380 by itself is the cost of all you bought recently, so yes be careful with your funds,
> 
> ...


 
 I might try to find an old android phone with a high storage capacity and remove everything but the music stuff.  The phone works so well with the E5, that would make a pretty cheap player amp combo.
  
 The other great thing is some IEM's that were borderline on the bass is now they can become great bass IEM's by adding the E5.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> I might try to find an old android phone with a high storage capacity and remove everything but the music stuff.  The phone works so well with the E5, that would make a pretty cheap player amp combo.


 
 you know what i have now on my android, so many possibilities
  
 e5, V4a, and neutron, just imagine what can be done with this insane eq customization. But you need to be really good in eq or you will have a mess if you engage all, but if you are good in eq you can get amazing results for such combos. But mainly I use the eq in e5 and android, but if I want to go crazy I engage v4a and boy things will be explosive. My ie800 sounds now like asg 2.5 with ports open at 70%, its just for fun and when I want to play around. 
  
 I just love customization
  
 I played with V4a and e5, oh man, what can i say, honestly I do not need a dap anymore


----------



## warrior1975

I have yet to use the X7 with viper and the E5. Tomorrow is another day. I'm not sure if my device is working properly. I left it to charge overnight, but only had 2 lights. Only lasted for maybe 2 hours or so. Back in charge now.


----------



## golfpro

I am getting a new truck soon.  I know you can plug a player into the stereo systems now.  Can you use the line out on the E5 to connect it to your car stereo?


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> I am getting a new truck soon.  I know you can plug a player into the stereo systems now.  Can you use the line out on the E5 to connect it to your car stereo?


 
 i was thinking the same yesterday, about using it with my car system.


----------



## warrior1975

golfpro you should be able to.


----------



## golfpro

That's freaking awesome.  I hope the bass plays as well in the car.  But with all the EQ options it should sound good.  Oh and I guess you could add the mojo to the E5 before it goes in to the car.


----------



## golfpro

It's no secret I really like the E5.  The Onkyo X1/E5/ASG 2.5 is my ultimate stack and I am going to keep that one as my main stack until it burns up.  I am experimenting more with the E5 and mojo combo.  But I need more time to mess with the EQ and settings to really see if it worth adding the mojo.  Obviously it's not the most convenient, but there are times when you just want the best possible sound.  I could totally live with just the E5 though.  That's one of the great things about the E5 is the versatility, you can add another amp if you need ridiculous amounts of power and still get the bass and EQ of the E5. 
  
 Now I am no expert on Hi-fi equipment and I don't really care about numbers, just sound.  But I am a drummer and I have an excellent ear for drum sounds.  I can say that the E5 does produce the most natural sounding drum sounds that I have heard.  I have listened to lots of drum solos lately, and tracks where the drummers play the exact same drums as I do.  I know what heads they use, and how many of them tune their drums.  The E5 is the only amp able to really produce some of the Led Zeppelin tracks where Bonham uses the 26" kick drum.  I have also heard many kick drums similar to Bonham's; he used mostly 22 inch maple and acrylic old ludwigs, and the maple and acrylic 26 inchers later on.  I can finally say "yes that sounds like a 26".
  
 I can also pick out which cymbals drummers are using much better with the E5 so it's not just a great bass amp. 
  
 I have also been in the same room as many great musicians.  Small rooms and clubs where you can really hear the great sound of the instruments.  Large venues need so much amplification you lose a lot of SQ.  The E5 is fantastic at reproducing what live instruments sound like.  Acoustic guitar sounds unbelievable through the E5.  If you haven't sat in the same room with hundreds of good guitarists, bassists, and drummers, and heard them play on great equipment, then you probably shouldn't tell me that what I am hearing is wrong out of the E5.
  
 The E5 is also capable of that reference sound.  I have some Ultimate Ears 11 pro for drumming.  I know the mid and high BA's are the same as their reference model.  So I get a very reference sound out of the UE's, versus the ASG 2.5's are a very live sound. 
  
 I prefer the E5 being able to make bad tracks sound good, versus an amp bringing out all the bad qualities of the poorly recorded tracks.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> It's no secret I really like the E5.  The Onkyo X1/E5/ASG 2.5 is my ultimate stack and I am going to keep that one as my main stack until it burns up.  I am experimenting more with the E5 and mojo combo.  But I need more time to mess with the EQ and settings to really see if it worth adding the mojo.  Obviously it's not the most convenient, but there are times when you just want the best possible sound.  I could totally live with just the E5 though.  That's one of the great things about the E5 is the versatility, you can add another amp if you need ridiculous amounts of power and still get the bass and EQ of the E5.
> 
> Now I am no expert on Hi-fi equipment and I don't really care about numbers, just sound.  But I am a drummer and I have an excellent ear for drum sounds.  I can say that the E5 does produce the most natural sounding drum sounds that I have heard.  I have listened to lots of drum solos lately, and tracks where the drummers play the exact same drums as I do.  I know what heads they use, and how many of them tune their drums.  The E5 is the only amp able to really produce some of the Led Zeppelin tracks where Bonham uses the 26" kick drum.  I have also heard many kick drums similar to Bonham's; he used mostly 22 inch maple and acrylic old ludwigs, and the maple and acrylic 26 inchers later on.  I can finally say "yes that sounds like a 26".
> 
> ...


 
 totally agree on everything you said, today my friend listened to my stack ak380 and e5 with asg2.5, he wanted to buy the e5. He asked me how much, so I wanted to see if I can pull on him that it costs 650 USD and he totally bought it, then i told him its 200 usd he was floored, he ordered one from ebay. He is counting days to get it
  
 Honestly how on earth is this 200 usd


----------



## warrior1975

golfpro nothing wrong with loving and enjoying your equipment brother. I'm really happy you are!! That's the point, we'll one of them. It's a great device, I agree. I still need to play with it a lot. So many settings on it.

You guys should really watch a movie with this. Such a difference using the E5, it's 100% better. Sounds so damn amazing.


----------



## Sound Eq

i am putting up my mojo for sale tomorrow, although I love the mojo, but now it has been replaced with e5, I would have never imagined I would sell the mojo.
  
 But now it has no use for me anymore after the e5, something in the e5 gives me the full sound effect I was always after, and I failed terribly in getting the same from v4a---neutron and mojo to recreate this sound effect. I could not describe exactly what it is with e5 that is so unique as its not only the eq its the sound sig I like, i guess it has to do with the sound stage of e5 which is wide compared to mojo which is narrow
  
 I know some would prefer the mojo and I respect mojo alot alot alot but now it has been replaced. I bought a ref1 and need to recover some funds, so I know mojo would sell fast, so tomorrow mojo will be in the selling thread for 500 USD shipped also I will try to sell it locally maybe I can get a better price for it. Also ak380 has to go as well and its amp, I am so satisfied with just having my e5, asg2.5 and soon ref1


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> i am putting up my mojo for sale tomorrow, although I love the mojo, but now it has been replaced with e5, I would have never imagined I would sell the mojo.
> 
> But now it has no use for me anymore after the e5, something in the e5 gives me the full sound effect I was always after, and I failed terribly in getting the same from v4a---neutron and mojo to recreate this sound effect. I could not describe exactly what it is with e5 that is so unique as its not only the eq its the sound sig I like, i guess it has to do with the sound stage of e5 which is wide compared to mojo which is narrow
> 
> I know some would prefer the mojo and I respect mojo alot alot alot but now it has been replaced. I bought a ref1 and need to recover some funds, so I know mojo would sell fast, so tomorrow mojo will be in the selling thread for 500 USD shipped also I will try to sell it locally maybe I can get a better price for it. Also ak380 has to go as well and its amp, I am so satisfied with just having my e5, asg2.5 and soon ref1


 

 I totally agree.  I gave the mojo one more try last night attached to the E5.  And it is way too much work to get the sound I am after out of the mojo and neutron.  And when I do get it right on the mojo/neutron, the E5 still sounds better.  I will be selling mine also.  I am very interested in seeing what the E5 can do for the rest of the ASG line.  The Harmony might be great with the E5.  I am also intrigued about what the E5 can do for the JH Audio line. 
  
 I agree on the soundstage as well.  I heard something that I thought I could never hear out of an IEM or headphone last night.  I can't remember the song, if I do I will post it, but I could hear the sound go through right through my head from left to right.  The most amazing 3D sound stage I have ever heard.
  
 I am starting to think that someone at Creative may be very, very smart.  They are so close to changing the DAC/Amp game.  I can't wait to try it in my new truck.
  
 What is the scoop with the ref1? I don't know anything about them.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> @golfpro nothing wrong with loving and enjoying your equipment brother. I'm really happy you are!! That's the point, we'll one of them. It's a great device, I agree. I still need to play with it a lot. So many settings on it.
> 
> You guys should really watch a movie with this. Such a difference using the E5, it's 100% better. Sounds so damn amazing.


 

 I am planning on that.  I have so many great drum DVD's and concerts.  And I am going to buy a few of Steven Wilson's high quality blue ray sets also.  They have the hi res music format as well.
  
 I am not a gamer but the E5 has a few cool features for gaming also.  That's the scout mode.


----------



## bule1101

I just got a E5 to pair it up with my AK jr 

Will also use it for gaming a bit (the surround and mic) and when im in the living room listening to something off the iphone. 

Happy to have found this little gem


----------



## golfpro

I played around a little more with the settings on the E5 again today.  I reached the same conclusions basically.  I think it's best to let the E5's EQ do all the work and don't EQ the source.  If you have run out of options on the E5 to get the sound you want, then start using the EQ on the source.  A little too much EQ on the source can make the treble harsh, and the sub bass can overpower everything if you have bass heavy IEM's.  With IEM's that need more sub, the E5 is a dream come true.  With the ASG 2.5, the E5 can give you more bass than you can handle. 
  
 I guess with a parametric EQ on the source you can really dial in the sound though.  Would that open you up to 10 more bands if you choose different frequencies from the ones on the E5's EQ?  Or get 10 more from the E5, and push the neutron/E5 combo up to 30 bands?
  
 I don't know if it is the E5, or the ASG 2.5, or the combo.  But I am amazed by the punch, depth, clarity, tone, and sub bass of the E5/2.5 combo.


----------



## golfpro

bule1101 said:


> I just got a E5 to pair it up with my AK jr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ​What are your thoughts on the E5 so far.  Did you have any other amps to compare it with?


----------



## golfpro

I think the E5 is like bacon, it just makes everything better.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> I think the E5 is like bacon, it just makes everything better.


 
 i have to add, no one will be able to recreate the sound of e5 , even if u try using mojo and neutron and eq, thats why the e5 is so unique


----------



## golfpro

sound eq said:


> i have to add, no one will be able to recreate the sound of e5 , even if u try using mojo and neutron and eq, thats why the e5 is so unique


 

 ​I agree.  The E5 was my first amp.  You should have seen the look on my face when I bought all these other "bass amps" that everyone recommends, including the mojo.  Such a huge disappointment.  I expected so much from these amps with all the great reviews, and the didn't even come close to the E5.  I tried everyone else's settings on the mojo/neutron combo and I was always going right back to the E5.  That's when I started posting about the E5, I thought I was doing something wrong with the other amps.  Or I thought I was crazy.  But it turns out the E5 is a great amp.  I shake my head in amazement every time I listen to the X1/E5/ASG 2.5 combo.  All the equipment I have is good, but everything just comes alive with the E5.


----------



## bule1101

Nope this is my first real dac/amp 
I didnt use it much yet, ill let you know in a day


----------



## bule1101

Oh if its not too much trouble can you recommend any iems in the 100-200 range that are funky and unique? Somehing i would not find right away? 
Im looking for something cool


----------



## Phenic

bule1101 said:


> Oh if its not too much trouble can you recommend any iems in the 100-200 range that are funky and unique? Somehing i would find right away?
> Im looking for something cool


 
 Sony XB90EX on Amazon.


----------



## Eric Koh

bule1101 said:


> Oh if its not too much trouble can you recommend any iems in the 100-200 range that are funky and unique? Somehing i would not find right away?
> Im looking for something cool


 
 Get two pairs of Audio Technica ATH-IM50, one in white, one in black. Yep the price of two pairs, and it's still within your budget. 
 Swapping the White (left) bud with the Black (left) bud, you create two pairs of Black and White.

 If you prefer harder hitting bass, go for ATH-IM70, but just one option - in red.


----------



## bule1101

Guys I have a question:
  
 I thought I could use a headset and it would work if I plug it in the front jack. But doesn't recognize the mic then. if I put it on external mic in the settings ihave to use a splitter but then it  can hear myself talk in the headset.
 Can someone help?


----------



## golfpro

bule1101 said:


> Guys I have a question:
> 
> I thought I could use a headset and it would work if I plug it in the front jack. But doesn't recognize the mic then. if I put it on external mic in the settings ihave to use a splitter but then it  can hear myself talk in the headset.
> Can someone help?


 

 I'm not sure. The E5 has an external mic on the unit, so I imagine when it is split you are picking up the external mic also.
  
 There are a bunch of volume and mute settings in the mixer page.  I am not sure if that page is on the app, or just the computer.
  
 I am sure you can use the external mic/headset due to the gaming features of the E5.
  
 I wish I was more help, you can check Creative's page also.


----------



## bule1101

I looked at the creative page and i cant seem to find anything...
  
 Thanks for your help, maybe someone else can chime in.
  
 Im using the Computer Software...


----------



## Wretchard

I've browsed and searched this forum but can't find an answer. Sorry if my question is redundant... But how in the hell do you get this thing to work with Windows 7???!???
  
 I'm going crazy.
  
 The driver won't install properly.
  
 I updated the firmware, installed the BE_PCDRV_L9_1_05_04.exe file, but in "devices and printers" it the device status says "Windows cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers required for this device. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source. (Code 52)"
  
 Can anyone enlighten me before I go totally nuts.


----------



## Eric Koh

wretchard said:


> I've browsed and searched this forum but can't find an answer. Sorry if my question is redundant... But how in the hell do you get this thing to work with Windows 7???!???
> 
> I'm going crazy.
> 
> ...


 

 Which version of Windows are you trying to install this on ?

 Have you also tried clearing the browser cache, download a fresh driver from the Creative site.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Google "disable driver signature verification windows 7". This used to be a problem only with windows 8 and above but perhaps Windows Update has changed that...


----------



## Wretchard

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit.


----------



## Wretchard

Yup, that worked. I pressed F8 at start up to disable it.

 Will have to find a way to permanently turn it off now.

 If anyone knows how to do that, let me know!

 And thanks a million. I never would have figured that one out!
  
 Cheers


----------



## Eric Koh

wretchard said:


> Yup, that worked. I pressed F8 at start up to disable it.
> 
> Will have to find a way to permanently turn it off now.
> 
> ...


 
  


wretchard said:


> Yup, that worked. I pressed F8 at start up to disable it.
> 
> Will have to find a way to permanently turn it off now.
> 
> ...


 

 Going off topic ... but it is not advisable to permanently turn it off, you wouldn't drivers from unknown sources to install (potentially with malwares or viruses).


----------



## FlacFan

eric koh said:


> Going off topic ... but it is not advisable to permanently turn it off, you wouldn't drivers from unknown sources to install (potentially with malwares or viruses).


 
 Correct.
  
 Most off the time Windows (any version) identifies false positives.
  
 If you know you got the driver from a reliable source, then just click on "Install driver anyway" or something along those lines and you should be good to go.
  
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Wretchard

Windows isn't giving me that option. 
  
 Do you think the only option is for me to do the F8 thing everytime I want to use it? 
  
 I've contacted support at Creative but still no reply from them.


----------



## golfpro

Man, this thing is a bass lovers dream, and a great amp.  I can get more bass out of my UE 11 pro BA's paired with the E5, than I can get with the ASG 2.5 or sony ex1000 paired with everything else I tried. 
  
 I've tried so many different amps, players, EQ's, and IEM's combinations over the last few weeks.  Regardless of what pairing I use, the E5 is always the key to great bass.  Everything I have sounds good, but connect it to the E5 and everything sounds great.  Honestly the E5, a good source, and a decent IEM is all you need for great bass.  There are combinations out there that cost as much as $5000 that won't sound as good in terms of bass and overall sound combined. 
  
 My X1 player, mojo, and UE11 is a great reference sound combination, but it lacks in bass.
  
 This is such great news for IEM bass lovers.  You don't necessarily need to go with really expensive IEM's with giant DD's to get good bass and sub bass.  The UE 11's have a sub BA that never seems to come on with all the other sources and amps.  It comes alive with the E5; I didn't think a BA could produce that much sub bass.


----------



## wondroushippo

Dunno if anyone here uses this as a DAC in their setup – I feel like I get a lot of clipping/distortion when paired with the O2 that I don't really see with other DACs I try, is it a "don't set Windows volume to 100%" issue or just aggressive treble?


----------



## OctaviaeZ

Anyone use this with planars? The HE-X is very efficient, so it should be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looks promising!


----------



## RojasTKD

octaviaez said:


> Anyone use this with planars? The HE-X is very efficient, so it should be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have the HE-400i and the HE-500. The 500s get noticeable distortion in the especially at higher volumes. It handles the 400i much better, and is enjoyable. I can't speak to the HE-X.


----------



## golfpro

wondroushippo said:


> Dunno if anyone here uses this as a DAC in their setup – I feel like I get a lot of clipping/distortion when paired with the O2 that I don't really see with other DACs I try, is it a "don't set Windows volume to 100%" issue or just aggressive treble?


 

 I've used mine mostly just as an amp.  I haven't experienced any clipping when I tried it as a DAC.  I did on my X1 unit with the onkyo player with high levels of bass.  I think it might be in the volume settings like you mentioned.  Also make sure there you don't have any EQ or bass enhancements on the source.  The double amping could cause some clipping.  The stock settings has a ton of sub bass.


----------



## bule1101

Im getting some distortion when i use my Ak Jr with a line out to the E5. I have to reduce the volume on the Ak for it to go away. Any tips? 
It doesnt happen when i use bluetooth or usb from phone...


----------



## golfpro

bule1101 said:


> Im getting some distortion when i use my Ak Jr with a line out to the E5. I have to reduce the volume on the Ak for it to go away. Any tips?
> It doesnt happen when i use bluetooth or usb from phone...


 
 I think that might be common.
  
 Most of the guys on here have the source about 75%.  There is a mixer in the blaster program that controls each of the volume inputs separately.  Check there.  I am about 50% on everything in the mixer.
  
 I get some noise with very sensitive IEM's so I keep the volume on the E5 low as well.  Usually I run my X1 player about 75% volume, and control the volume with the E5 with it's DAC bypassed.


----------



## wondroushippo

golfpro said:


> I've used mine mostly just as an amp.  I haven't experienced any clipping when I tried it as a DAC.  I did on my X1 unit with the onkyo player with high levels of bass.  I think it might be in the volume settings like you mentioned.  Also make sure there you don't have any EQ or bass enhancements on the source.  The double amping could cause some clipping.  The stock settings has a ton of sub bass.




I'll double and triple check my settings, but I'm using the line output on the back, not the front headphone ports, and I'm pretty sure I've seen the issues when I was sure every enhancement was turned off and even in direct mode. Could it possibly be a 24-bit issue as well? I'm not sure.


----------



## FlacFan

wondroushippo said:


> I'll double and triple check my settings, but I'm using the line output on the back, not the front headphone ports, and I'm pretty sure I've seen the issues when I was sure every enhancement was turned off and even in direct mode. Could it possibly be a 24-bit issue as well? I'm not sure.


 
 You connect your headphone to the line out on the back?
  
 Why? Makes no sense to me really...
  
 Cheers


----------



## golfpro

​Here's how we are bypassing the dac on the E5.  But the headphones still come out of the headphone out on the other side.  If your headphone is coming out of the optical line out, that might be the issue.


----------



## wondroushippo

No. I'm using the E5 solely as a DAC, not as an amp, running a 3.5mm cable from the line out on the back to an O2 headphone amplifier. And in that setup, I notice some distortion especially in higher frequencies. And I'm wondering if it's a case of where because I'm setting the E5 to 100% volume on Windows, if there's clipping in that setup, or if it's just the aggressive treble of the E5's DAC. Because it isn't so bad using the E5's built-in amp, but I think the O2 is more resolving and better for the IEMs I use (noise issues with the E5).


----------



## bule1101

golfpro said:


> I think that might be common.
> 
> Most of the guys on here have the source about 75%.  There is a mixer in the blaster program that controls each of the volume inputs separately.  Check there.  I am about 50% on everything in the mixer.
> 
> I get some noise with very sensitive IEM's so I keep the volume on the E5 low as well.  Usually I run my X1 player about 75% volume, and control the volume with the E5 with it's DAC bypassed.


 
 Thanks a lot for the reply and info. Im happy i did the right Thing. Not sure why they do that in the line out Setting then...
  
 On the AK thread it was suggested: "Or probably his creative cant take 2V output of the jr?"
 Could that be the case? Does the E5 have a Input Limit?
  
 Thanks again for the help


----------



## FlacFan

wondroushippo said:


> No. I'm using the E5 solely as a DAC, not as an amp, running a 3.5mm cable from the line out on the back to an O2 headphone amplifier. And in that setup, I notice some distortion especially in higher frequencies. And I'm wondering if it's a case of where because I'm setting the E5 to 100% volume on Windows, if there's clipping in that setup, or if it's just the aggressive treble of the E5's DAC. Because it isn't so bad using the E5's built-in amp, but I think the O2 is more resolving and better for the IEMs I use (noise issues with the E5).


 
 OK. Now I get it, I think. Let's see:
  
 You are running a windows app, which plays your tunes.
 That PC connects to your E5.
 The E5 runs as a DAC, connects to your amp.
 The amp powers your HP's.
  
 So far so good, if I am correct that is.
  
 Thing is that the volume knob of the E5 is hard wired to the windows master volume. BUT. The windows application you are using has its own independent volume slider, knob or whatever.
 Good example is iTunes. If you turn the iTunes volume up to 100% sound out is horrible, regardless of all things between that and your ears.
  
 The application volume at 10-15% could allow the master volume to be at 100% without creating distortions. Trial and error is the key.
  
 Even in a simpler setup iTunes starts to be downright awful going over 25% app volume.
  
 HTH.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## VinegarBoy

Can someone tell me the power output of the E5 into an 80 ohm set of cans? Somewhere I read the output into 600 ohms and I don't know if an interpolation would be linear.

Thanks.


----------



## arcwindz

flacfan said:


> OK. Now I get it, I think. Let's see:
> 
> You are running a windows app, which plays your tunes.
> That PC connects to your E5.
> ...




Oh? Never heard this thing before, what i know is 100% out of an app is always the best since it will not try to compress anything. Enlighten me please?


----------



## Madcat207

So, i am wondering if anyone has encountered this error, and might have an idea of how to fix it...
  
 Originally, my E5 was working just fine with my S6, connected micro usb (host) to micro usb.  Then one day, it stopped functioning correctly; now it plays in 2x speed and is nightmarishly distorted. I tried another S6, and a different host cable, to the same effect of super distorted rabid squirrel. Changed settings on the player app and creative control panel.. no bueno.
  
 Now, i might assume totally busted E5, expect for one thing - the micro USB port works just fine with my PC (i use it weekly as my gaming soundcard for my laptop), and works fine with all other devices on the line in.  It even works with my Android devices using the full size USB (which would be ok, if i could stop the phone from draining the E5's battery... thanks to Google's stupid spec on that one). I can't help but feel given the specific failure use case, that the E5 is glitching (software or firmware) vs broken, but ill be darned for the life of me if i can figure out how to un dork it...
  
 Anyone see an issue like this, and more importantly, find a way to fix it?


----------



## FlacFan

arcwindz said:


> Oh? Never heard this thing before, what i know is 100% out of an app is always the best since it will not try to compress anything. Enlighten me please?


 
 No. It's the worst. All windows applications, like iTunes, MediaMonkey, Pono desktop Player, Amazon Player, Foobar2000 (in standard mode) are the ones I am using and they all have an independent slider for volume. That slider is completely independent from the WINDOWS master volume.
  
 If you run any of those apps and your E5 is connected via USB you will notice that those sliders DO NOT move when you turn the knob on the E5.
  
 In Win10 you get even a visual confirmation of the value of the master volume, just like you would get with the volume rocker on your keyboard.
  
 From those apps I use, only MediaMonkey and Foobar2000 are on 100%, because both allow in the preferences to link audio to WASAPI, which allows me to have the same volume between the two - no matter what.
  
 iTunes is downright obnoxious. If I turn it over 20-25% or so - you don't want to hear this, let alone buying anything. It seems to me that this app is not only sending a gain value, but also an EQ pattern, even though I turned all that off. I can't stand this sort of thing at all. Amazon Player is just a tad better in this, but 45% is the threshold for me. The Pono player has a ton of options and I did not have the time nor the nerve to dig it. It's basically a subset of the JRiver player. 
  
 In an ideal world all apps (audio and video) should have a little checkbox labeld: LINE OUT
  
 This would eliminate double amping, EQ'ing and all the gimmicks some software engineers (myself included) come up every now and then. 
  
  
 HTH
  
 Cheers.


----------



## golfpro

madcat207 said:


> So, i am wondering if anyone has encountered this error, and might have an idea of how to fix it...
> 
> Originally, my E5 was working just fine with my S6, connected micro usb (host) to micro usb.  Then one day, it stopped functioning correctly; now it plays in 2x speed and is nightmarishly distorted. I tried another S6, and a different host cable, to the same effect of super distorted rabid squirrel. Changed settings on the player app and creative control panel.. no bueno.
> 
> ...


 
 You can turn off the charge option by pressing the power button twice. The power light should start blinking if it is turned off.  I am not sure about the S6 problem.  I've always bypassed the E5's DAC and just used the amp and EQ.


----------



## wondroushippo

flacfan said:


> No. It's the worst. All windows applications, like iTunes, MediaMonkey, Pono desktop Player, Amazon Player, Foobar2000 (in standard mode) are the ones I am using and they all have an independent slider for volume. That slider is completely independent from the WINDOWS master volume.
> 
> If you run any of those apps and your E5 is connected via USB you will notice that those sliders DO NOT move when you turn the knob on the E5.
> 
> ...


 
 I feel like you're right, but for the wrong reasons? Apps that don't do bit-perfect audio options are running through Windows's DirectSound mixer at least, which can degrade audio quality. WASAPI doesn't turn the Foobar volume into hardware volume, I believe. If it is, then that would be great for my Dragonfly Red on Windows, which is almost too powerful for IEMs and the Nighthawk, where you have very little usable volume range.
  
 I don't have my E5 with me right now, but I might mess around with ASIO instead of WASAPI event mode in Foobar, maybe that gets rid of some of the clipping/distortion. But I am pretty confident it's just a very aggressive treble DAC and the O2 is simply revealing that character. I might be the only one using the E5 as a DAC bypassing the amp instead of an amp bypassing the DAC based on what I'm seeing here.


----------



## Madcat207

golfpro said:


> You can turn off the charge option by pressing the power button twice. The power light should start blinking if it is turned off.  I am not sure about the S6 problem.  I've always bypassed the E5's DAC and just used the amp and EQ.


 

 Sadly, the double tap doesn't work when using the full size connector.
  
 AS it is, having seen so many people say they use it just for the AMP/EQ, i am trying that out with my FIIO x5 - i bought the HS6 stacking kit, and have the E5 stacked with the X5 ( they are virtually the same height and width), and have the X5 driving the E5 through line out.  I think it sounds better than the X5 alone, so i am happy now. Still interested in why it was having the issue, but i can wait on that now..


----------



## RojasTKD

madcat207 said:


> So, i am wondering if anyone has encountered this error, and might have an idea of how to fix it...
> 
> Originally, my E5 was working just fine with my S6, connected micro usb (host) to micro usb.  Then one day, it stopped functioning correctly; now it plays in 2x speed and is nightmarishly distorted. I tried another S6, and a different host cable, to the same effect of super distorted rabid squirrel. Changed settings on the player app and creative control panel.. no bueno.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't think it's the E5. I think it an issue with some Samsung devices. My note 3 work fine with the E5 and C5d, however my Note 4 does not usually work (it has a times but usually not). It doesn't work with my Samsung Tablet either (Galaxy Tab S2). I believe it has something to do with the way Samsung implements or doesn't implement the feature.
  
 The only way I found that it works is by using something like the Hiby music app where the app provides the necessary processing to output the audio to the DAC/AMP. unfortunately that only works with the music you have on you phone and played through the app, so no Pandora or Spotify.
  
 I've always benn a Samsung phone guy but things like this make me think twice, this is the first time I've owned a Android phone not made by Samsung. The G5 to try something different and with a removable battery. The Nexus 6P for a large screen and timely Android updates.
  
 I recently got a LG G5 and Nexus 6P and they both work fine with the E5 and C5D, as did my old nexus 7 before it decided to stop booting.


----------



## golfpro

I was in the garage painting RC car bodies the last few days so I decided to listen to my onkyo DP-X1 player unamped with the 2.5mm balanced output.  I have a balanced cable for the 2.5mm trrs output so I might as well use it.  It sounds very good with the ASG 2.5 cranked up to about 50%.  Then I went back to the E5/X1 while on the computer, amazing!  The soundstage is incredible on the E5, and of course the bass is on a level of it's own.  I had to turn the 2.5's back down to almost fully closed.   
  
 I think what I like so much about the sound of the E5 is I am so used to hearing in tune live basses and drums, and the E5 is spot on in recreating those notes.  Here's an example, I have been listening to, and playing drums to some songs for 30 years with live musicians.  I am so used to hearing the in tune notes, that when an IEM doesn't produce those notes, it sounds completely wrong to me.  Like hearing your favorite song extremely out of tune.  Another example is I tune my drums to specific notes, C, A, F, C#, A.  When I record my drums and play them back on an IEM, I want to hear those notes.  My 10 inch tom is a 3C, or 131Hz.  After it goes through all the microphone, all the recording equipment, then the source, amp, and IEM's it might not be 131Hz any more.  Some equipment is not capable of producing those notes, and have the right reverb, projection, and sustain.  If the frequency, note, is slightly off when being played back it won't sound right.  I was listening to the Sony EX1000 with other sources and amps and the bass sounded completely wrong.  If you are a bass player or musician you will understand this; It's like plucking an C on the bass, and the reverb or sustain is that of a D.  Or on the drums, my 10 inch C tom will have the sustain of a D.  If my drums are only off by a few Hz, it is noticeable. The average person might not hear this, but it is so strange sounding to me and maybe other musicians too.  Musicians are very picky about their IEM's, maybe that's why.
  
 This may be why the E5 sounds so good.  And why having to EQ the heck out of other sources/amps does not sound as good.  You may be changing some of the notes on the scale.


----------



## Madcat207

rojastkd said:


> I don't think it's the E5. I think it an issue with some Samsung devices. My note 3 work fine with the E5 and C5d, however my Note 4 does not usually work (it has a times but usually not). It doesn't work with my Samsung Tablet either (Galaxy Tab S2). I believe it has something to do with the way Samsung implements or doesn't implement the feature.
> 
> The only way I found that it works is by using something like the Hiby music app where the app provides the necessary processing to output the audio to the DAC/AMP. unfortunately that only works with the music you have on you phone and played through the app, so no Pandora or Spotify.
> 
> ...


 

 The only problem is - one day it was working fine with my S6, the next day it stopped.  No upgrades or anything else, so i can't help but assume a fault in the E5.
  
 As it is, i have upgrade to an LG V10, and am rather enjoying it now; the ESS hardware really shine; dare i say, more than the E5 did with my 650's.  I am not getting rid of it, as it is WAYYYYYYYY better than my laptop's built in sound, and shines very well there; it just has been replaced for mobile use..


----------



## warrior1975

The lgv10 is an excellent phone, and the dac/amp section is pretty damn amazing. I prefer the sound of the E5 over the phone itself. But, I don't always care to carry a stack. Lg by itself, is more than adequate. 

I still have to suggest watching movies with the E5. It's a completely different experience, in not a good way, but an amazing way. It has the mixer settings for surround sound, which really sounds amazing, even with IEMS. The only thing is that it doesn't give a black back ground. What I do is hook my mojo up, that goes to the E5. I keep the volume down on the E5, and higher on the Mojo. Excellent combo.


----------



## golfpro

I just saw Creative also has the E1 which is the same amp and EQ as the E5 in a tiny potable unit for $50.  I am buying one today!


----------



## warrior1975

Really? Nice. Might be a better option to go portable!! I might grab one as well.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> Really? Nice. Might be a better option to go portable!! I might grab one as well.


 

 ​Yup, all that bass can clip on my camelback while mountain biking.  It has an external volume control, mic, and phone controls I think.  My local computer shop has 1 left in stock. I'm on my way.


----------



## Sound Eq

golfpro said:


> ​Yup, all that bass can clip on my camelback while mountain biking.  It has an external volume control, mic, and phone controls I think.  My local computer shop has 1 left in stock. I'm on my way.


 
 please report back about e1, as its so tiny and i might get one as well


----------



## warrior1975

Nice!! Looking forward to your impressions brother. Fry's has one for sale, $34.99!

It's been around a while. 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/creative-sound-blaster-e1-portable-headphone-amplifier-with-integrated-mic-and-dual-headphone-jacks-for-pc-and-smartphones/reviews/11390


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> Nice!! Looking forward to your impressions brother. Fry's has one for sale, $34.99!


 
 i will wait for impressions first like you, i have the digizoid fs which is about the same size
  
 but its dam cheap


----------



## golfpro

So far, I think it sounds just like the E5.  I only tried it with my note 4 and ASG Harmony which will be my mountain biking set up.  It sounded great.  I haven't adjusted the EQ yet either, so it was the stock set up.  I am not sure if the stock set up is with everything off or the same as the E5.  I need to charge it and try it with the X1 and ASG2.5's.
  
 Unbelievable something so small and inexpensive can sound so good.  I wish I didn't sell my mojo because you can add the E1 to anything and get great bass and an EQ.
  
 For less than $50 it will make anything sound better.  How can this thing not be popular?


----------



## trellus

golfpro said:


> So far, I think it sounds just like the E5.  I only tried it with my note 4 and ASG Harmony which will be my mountain biking set up.  It sounded great.  I haven't adjusted the EQ yet either, so it was the stock set up.  I am not sure if the stock set up is with everything off or the same as the E5.  I need to charge it and try it with the X1 and ASG2.5's.
> 
> Unbelievable something so small and inexpensive can sound so good.  I wish I didn't sell my mojo because you can add the E1 to anything and get great bass and an EQ.
> 
> For less than $50 it will make anything sound better.  How can this thing not be popular?


 
  
 Wow, I had a very different impression -- I bought the E1 a few months ago and was ridiculously underwhelmed, and found when using it as a DAC it had less power than my cheaper FiiO E6 headphone amp.
  
 I took it back the next day.
  
 I do have the E3 which I really like -- it's much better than the E1, and I often use it to drive my hard-to-drive Fostex T50RP MK3 headphones from my iPhone 6s Plus -- and I do it from Bluetooth, since the E3 supports AAC. 
  
 I can't imagine that the E1 performs anywhere close to the E5, since the E5 is even better than the E3.


----------



## golfpro

I am listening to the X1/E1/ASAG2.5 set up right now.  I am not sure if the E1 has the same power out put as the E5, I'll have to check the specs.  Yes you do get all the blaster EQ and enhancements, the EQ range is higher, +/- 25, and the crossover goes down to 10hz.  I had to use my home pc, my laptop wouldn't recognize the E1.  Rigth now it sounds just a little more tame than the E5, which might not be a bad thing for some.  The 2.5's can get crazy out of control bass with the E5 and some tracks the treble gets a little harsh.  I solved that with a silver plated copper "jumper" cable.  I'll have to adjust the EQ settings and see if I can get it to match the E5, I might be able to.  I have the bass turned way down right now to match the E5 specs. 
  
 I'll have to do some serious A/B testing.  But it's a total winner at the price just to add the blaster software and EQ to any set up.


----------



## golfpro

trellus said:


> Wow, I had a very different impression -- I bought the E1 a few months ago and was ridiculously underwhelmed, and found when using it as a DAC it had less power than my cheaper FiiO E6 headphone amp.
> 
> I took it back the next day.
> 
> ...


 

 No I don't think it does now that I am comparing A/B.  It depends on the IEM's I think.  It seems a little underpowered with the ASG 2.5, it can't quite drive them as well as the E5.  It is a good match for the Harmony which has lower impedance.  I didn't plan on using it as a DAC, or the E5 for that matter.  I think the DAC might rob a little power.
  
 I think it is great for it's purpose, small and portable.  But I don't think it's fair to compare it to any full size amp.  I love the creative blaster program and the EQ, and it's perfect for mountain biking or the gym.
  
 The X1/E5/ASG 2.5 will always be my go to set up for pure sound.


----------



## trellus

golfpro said:


> No I don't think it does now that I am comparing A/B.  It depends on the IEM's I think.  It seems a little underpowered with the ASG 2.5, it can't quite drive them as well as the E5.  It is a good match for the Harmony which has lower impedance.  I didn't plan on using it as a DAC, or the E5 for that matter.  *I think the DAC might rob a little power.*
> 
> I think it is great for it's purpose, small and portable.  But I don't think it's fair to compare it to any full size amp.  I love the creative blaster program and the EQ, and it's perfect for mountain biking or the gym.
> 
> The X1/E5/ASG 2.5 will always be my go to set up for pure sound.


 
  
 I think that is true -- I do recall now that you mentioned that when I tested the E1 in pure amp mode and it definitely delivered a lot more power than when using it as a DAC and amp.


----------



## trellus

golfpro said:


> I am listening to the X1/E1/ASAG2.5 set up right now.  I am not sure if the E1 has the same power out put as the E5, I'll have to check the specs.  *Yes you do get all the blaster EQ and enhancements*, the EQ range is higher, +/- 25, and the crossover goes down to 10hz.  I had to use my home pc, my laptop wouldn't recognize the E1.  Rigth now it sounds just a little more tame than the E5, which might not be a bad thing for some.  The 2.5's can get crazy out of control bass with the E5 and some tracks the treble gets a little harsh.  I solved that with a silver plated copper "jumper" cable.  I'll have to adjust the EQ settings and see if I can get it to match the E5, I might be able to.  I have the bass turned way down right now to match the E5 specs.
> 
> I'll have to do some serious A/B testing.  But it's a total winner at the price just to add the blaster software and EQ to any set up.


 
  
 I didn't think the EQ and enhancements worked on the E1 except when used in DAC mode.
  
 I know the E5 can retain EQ & enhancements in the unit itself, but I wasn't aware that this was possible with the E1.
  
 If so, I wonder if my E3 can do that as well?  That would be really nice!


----------



## golfpro

trellus said:


> I think that is true -- I do recall now that you mentioned that when I tested the E1 in pure amp mode and it definitely delivered a lot more power than when using it as a DAC and amp.


 

 Yeah, I think it will not have enough power for some headphones.  I'll have to see if it can drive the ASG 2'5s like the E5 can.  But it is perfect for the phone and harmony, and when I don't want to carry an amp.  I think it only supports 44.1 and 48 anyway. 
  
 Again, I love the E5 and sold my mojo over the E5.


----------



## golfpro

trellus said:


> I didn't think the EQ and enhancements worked on the E1 except when used in DAC mode.
> 
> I know the E5 can retain EQ & enhancements in the unit itself, but I wasn't aware that this was possible with the E1.
> 
> If so, I wonder if my E3 can do that as well?  That would be really nice!


 

 I know the E5 works that way.  I'll have to A/B test that on the E1 as well.


----------



## trellus

golfpro said:


> Yeah, I think it will not have enough power for some headphones.  I'll have to see if it can drive the ASG 2'5s like the E5 can.  But it is perfect for the phone and harmony, and when I don't want to carry an amp.  I think it only supports 44.1 and 48 anyway.
> 
> Again, *I love the E5 and sold my mojo over the E5.*


 
  
 That's a pretty big statement of support for the E5. 
  
 I've had my eye on the E5 for a while, might have to get it... I like that I can use it as a DAC for my iOS devices without needing that pesky CCK cable  -- which I do have, but it is a stiff little **** and annoying to have to remember to carry with me -- since it can connect directly to iOS devices straightaway with a Lightning -> USB cable, of which I have many.
  
 I also really like very, very rich feature set.


----------



## warrior1975

The E5 is a wonderful little device. I'm a big fan of it. The features are amazing. For music purposes, I prefer the Mojo, it sounds better to my ears. Mojo has a blacker background, and right now I prefer the bass coming from the Mojo. I still have to adjust the eq settings with the E5 for music, I wasn't able to get it the way I like it. It has potential to be the number one dac/amp. 

Now, on the flip side, for movies, it's an absolute must. The surround sound settings are very good for two channel, more importantly, the crystal voice is incredible for movies. I've never heard my IEMS sound so amazing for movies. I was having a small issue the other evening. One of the amps was clipping. I keep the volume low on the E5, if I raise it to high I don't have the black background anymore. In effect, I must increase the volume of the Mojo to extremely high levels. It started popping in some scenes that had high volume levels. 

Anyway, for movies, absolutely stunning setup. 

Cable box/DVD¬>Mojo¬>E5 is a winning setup.


----------



## trellus

golfpro said:


> I know the E5 works that way.  I'll have to A/B test that on the E1 as well.



 


Yeah, I think that's a feature unique to the E5 and not available on the E3 or E1 -- yet another reason for me to get the E5. 

(I just tested it with my E3 and put on some ridiculous effects whilst connected to my PC, and then connected it via Bluetooth to my iPhone and the effects were gone when the E3 was connected to my iPhone and then came back when hooked up via USB again to my PC... haven't tested it with the USB cable to iPhone since I left that %#@! CCK adapter at work.. darn me  )


----------



## golfpro

For those using the E5 as an amp with the "jumper" cable, the cable has a tremendous effect on the overall sound.  I bought a lot of 5 cables for cheap and tested a lot of them.  The moon audio black dragon has the most bass and unaffected live sound.  A silver plated copper cable tamed down the sound a little which I liked with some music like Megadeath which has really harsh treble.  The braided copper/silver really tamed and cleaned up the sound, it was a little dull and cold for my taste.  Somewhere between the black dragon and the giant ZY cable will be perfect for the X1/E5/ASG 2.5.  I might try a silver dragon from moon audio.
  
 I'm not sure on the E1 yet other than it is great for what I bought it for.  Very light weight and a bass boost for mountain biking.  I might be able to get it to sound great, but I don't have the time to work with all the settings right now.  It wasn't bought to replace the E5, just something small for on the go.
  
 The E1 does open up some interesting possibilities about pairing it with amps like the mojo.


----------



## warrior1975

Yes that's what I was thinking. Just to make use of the eq and all those cool settings. Would fit perfectly with mojo. I could possibly stack it next to the Mojo, since they are both small and it wouldn't increase the overall thickness.


----------



## trellus

warrior1975 said:


> Yes that's what I was thinking. Just to make use of the eq and all those cool settings. Would fit perfectly with mojo. I could possibly stack it next to the Mojo, since they are both small and it wouldn't increase the overall thickness.



 


Doesn't the EQ work only when it is used as a DAC? Are you saying you would use the E1 as a DAC from (computer? phone?) and the Mojo as an amp?


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> Yes that's what I was thinking. Just to make use of the eq and all those cool settings. Would fit perfectly with mojo. I could possibly stack it next to the Mojo, since they are both small and it wouldn't increase the overall thickness.


 

 ​Yeah, I wish I didn't sell my mojo now.  But I can buy another one.  It just wasn't practical for me to stack both the E5 and mojo, and I like the bass on the E5 better.
  
 The combination of the Onkyo X1/E5/ASG 2.5 with moon audio cables is just what I'm looking for.  I got pretty lucky find my ideal sound really early, and I didn't waste too much money on equipment I didn't like.


----------



## golfpro

trellus said:


> warrior1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that's what I was thinking. Just to make use of the eq and all those cool settings. Would fit perfectly with mojo. I could possibly stack it next to the Mojo, since they are both small and it wouldn't increase the overall thickness.
> ...


 

 ​I'm not 100% sure. You can bypass the DAC on the E5 by using the "jumper" cable, 3.5mm male to 3.5mm male.  headphone out on the source, to line in on the E5 or E1.  I'll have to test if it works on the E1.


----------



## warrior1975

Jumper cable? As in interconnect cable? For source to dac/amp?


----------



## golfpro

Quote: 





warrior1975 said:


> Jumper cable? As in interconnect cable? For source to dac/amp?


 

 ​Yeah, it's an old term and I heard a few other's refer to them as jumper's.  Easier than saying 3.5mm male stereo to 3.5mm male stereo.  Headphone out to line in on E5.


----------



## warrior1975

I have an easier one for you, "IC".


----------



## Pionium

Just bought an E5 and currently reading through this thread. Managed to connect it via USB OTG to my mobile phone (HTC One M8), and was playing music files using the demo version of USB Audio Player Pro. For some reason the inbuilt microphones on the E5 became active, and any sounds they picked up were added to the sound coming through to the headphones.
  
 I have tried switching the microphones off with Creative E-Series Control Panel but it made no difference. This doesn't happen if the E5 is just connected to the PC with a standard USB cable. Can anyone advise if this is normal, or if there is a way to disable the inbuilt microphones, thank you.


----------



## bule1101

There is an app you can download to control it via the phone when ist connected, that might help.
 I didnt have this issue with the iphone.


----------



## golfpro

pionium said:


> Just bought an E5 and currently reading through this thread. Managed to connect it via USB OTG to my mobile phone (HTC One M8), and was playing music files using the demo version of USB Audio Player Pro. For some reason the inbuilt microphones on the E5 became active, and any sounds they picked up were added to the sound coming through to the headphones.
> 
> I have tried switching the microphones off with Creative E-Series Control Panel but it made no difference. This doesn't happen if the E5 is just connected to the PC with a standard USB cable. Can anyone advise if this is normal, or if there is a way to disable the inbuilt microphones, thank you.


 

 I think there are 2 different mixer pages, one for recording, and one for playback.  Check there, and you can access a few more settings on the computer than you can with the app.​


----------



## golfpro

I'm not sure on the E1 yet.  It's definitely not as good as the E5.  I am not sure if it is the lack of power, or if something is different.  It did make my note 4 sound much better on a bike ride today with the ASG Harmony, which is why I bought it.  I am not sure if the EQ works when using the IC yet, I won't have the time to mess with everything for a while.  I'll let you know when I figure it out though.
  
 Again it might be a good edition to some amps if the EQ works independently.
  
 Every time I do listen to something else besides the E5, it only confirms how good the E5 is though.


----------



## warrior1975

I hope the eq works, it would be a splendid fit for my mojo.


----------



## Pionium

Thank you for the replies bule1101 and golfpro - I'll try mesing around with the mixer settings in the Creative app later on and see if I've missed anything.


----------



## bule1101

Every time after I use it as a dac I have to connect my phone to it and change it to line in instead of mic in. It reverts to mic in if u use it as a dac


----------



## trellus

Does anyone know if this works with Windows 10 smartphones?
  
 I have a feeling it doesn't, since it seems to require a driver for Windows 10 PC's, correct?
  
 Windows 10 for smartphones does have USB OTG support, and since the E5 supports OTG for Android and iOS, I am hoping it might just work with my Lumia 640 on Windows 10.


----------



## warrior1975

No idea. Mojo doesn't, they both have same usb input. Maybe one of the other inputs does though?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I don't want to go through the whole thread but can anyone confirm if this did  become updated so that when plugging in headphones to it and attached to the computer, are you able to use headphones with 5.1/7.1 speaker config? Inititally it didn't at least but I've seen sites seem to advertise it as supporting signals for up to 7.1 these days. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Koh

rpgwizard said:


> I don't want to go through the whole thread but can anyone confirm if this did  become updated so that when plugging in headphones to it and attached to the computer, are you able to use headphones with 5.1/7.1 speaker config? Inititally it didn't at least but I've seen sites seem to advertise it as supporting signals for up to 7.1 these days. Thanks.


 

 Yes. That's correct.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/732171/lightbox/post/12548700/id/1624435


----------



## Eric Koh

eric koh said:


> Yes. That's correct.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/732171/lightbox/post/12548700/id/1624435


 
  
 Sorry ... skipped one extra page.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/732171/lightbox/post/12193478/id/1529496


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

eric koh said:


> Sorry ... skipped one extra page.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/732171/lightbox/post/12193478/id/1529496


 
  
 Sweet, might have to consider getting one then. This wasn't even possible with ZxR (was limited to stereo/headphones) so E5 might even offer better positional sound therefore because ZxR seems to ignore whatever Windows control panel is set to if plugging it into headphone jack and being forced as "headphones" through creative control panel and you're unable to change that. I've been using Realtek onboard myself over ZxR and STX II because they don't do the 5.1/7.1 -> headphone conversion properly like the Realtek does (Windows control panel and Realtek control panel are both using the same setting and if you change in one place the other place automatically is changed) for example and what I assume the newer firmware on E5 does. Even stereo music should result in slightly better soundstaging if it works like it does on Realtek so the Creative driver layer is appropriately using 5.1/7.1 channels even whit headphones. Funnily even the software version of Creative's driver software package you can buy for cheap and use for example with Realtek onboard chip does the 5.1/7.1 conversion properly and music has very good soundstaging when set to 5.1 or 7.1 (of course games as well but most people wouldn't expect stereo music to change which I've noticed it actually does).
  
 Seems like a nifty DAC to have lying around due to its many many features.


----------



## Soundizer

(Amazing Bluetooth Combination)
I am a big fan of the Creative E5 Soundblaster. 
The E5 Bluetooth is amazing, which I use with the latest generation Apple TV utilising Built in Bluetooth audio and high dynamic range. As a source the Apple TV via Bluetooth to the Creatve E5 is brilliant in terms of quality and rock solid connectivity. It beats the audio quality from my £1000 Linn Amp. Maybe it has something to do with Apple AAC. I have the Senn HD650 which scale so well with the E5's versatile settings via SBX and EQ. 


(Amazing Optical Out audio).
I connect my SKY HD salatelite receiver directly to the Creative Soundblaster via a 7 meter Optical Out cable. Although it does not do dolby digital sound processing it still sounds totally awesome. I might get the Soundblaster E7 which has dolby digital sound processing but not convinced it will sound much better on Headphones.


----------



## psyko

Looking forward to seeing if this amp will make listening to music from my samsung e5 on Sennhizer Urbanite Xl's


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Can anyone still confirm if it also allows you select 5.1 virtual surround and not only 7.1. From my experience 5.1 speakers tend to work slightly bit better with headphones than 7.1. I can see at least the G5 which is newer than E5 allows either 5.1 or 7.1 but it's very hard to find this info on the internet for E5 since this virtual surround was only added afterwards in a firmware upgrade and all reviews are from before that time.

 Still trying to make up my mind whether it's worth getting E5 or G5, the G5 is like 129€ and the E5 is 180€ and biggest difference seems to be the bluetooth support which I'm somewhat unsure if I need. I guess they are otherwise the same yea? I've got a bit OCD thinking since the G5 is newer might have some improved software/driver functionalities of this virtual surround being a "pro gamer" marketed product. xD


----------



## FlacFan

E5 --> HP and 7.1 only. There is no entry for 5.1
  
 Cheers.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

flacfan said:


> E5 --> HP and 7.1 only. There is no entry for 5.1
> 
> Cheers.


 

 I see, that might tip the scale towards G5 for me, as seen here in this G5 review (at 4:04):
  
 
  
 I see there's also a checkbox to allow for surround to line out on the same page, I guess this is also something E5 doesn't have and is good for when you want to use another amp I suppose and just the DAC part of G5.
  
 There is just one thing I dislike, the inability to turn off the LEDs, I'd definitely want to turn them off but I may just have to turn it upside down or use some tape if that's going to be bothersome.


----------



## chry5alis

Quick question : if I run a line out my e5 to a headphone amp, will it function as a dac only, or am I in effect double amping?


----------



## RojasTKD

chry5alis said:


> Quick question : if I run a line out my e5 to a headphone amp, will it function as a dac only, or am I in effect double amping?




Unless I'm mistaken, and it's been known to happen, using the line out in the rear will function as am DAC only. I mean that's the Purpose of the line out, right?

I use it like this with my Project Polaris AMP.


----------



## bule1101

chry5alis said:


> Quick question : if I run a line out my e5 to a headphone amp, will it function as a dac only, or am I in effect double amping?




Its a real line out bypassing the amp


----------



## chry5alis

Thanks for the responses, I'm exploring options for my portable setup. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Forty6

Hi everyone , has anyone here using this E5 with a HTC mobile connected through Bluetooth ? 

Currently I'm using the HTC one max , but not looking to bundled and hook up with full of cables to the E5 , as HTC is aptX enable , so I thought I might just save up cables to Bluetooth it via NFC , rather than having to hook up cables .

If any bro , sis here are using the E5 with HTC smart devices , please share the experience here .

As I'm one of those whom feel not very comfortable at purchasing electronic devices off the net / online store ,

And I'm from Singapore , does anyone knows where and which authorized dealer in Singapore actually carry in stock of the Sound blaster E5 ?

Any advice for the above question is most appreciate .

Advise please , Thank you .


Best regards .


----------



## Phenic

forty6 said:


> Hi everyone , has anyone here using this E5 with a HTC mobile connected through Bluetooth ?
> 
> Currently I'm using the HTC one max , but not looking to bundled and hook up with full of cables to the E5 , as HTC is aptX enable , so I thought I might just save up cables to Bluetooth it via NFC , rather than having to hook up cables .
> 
> ...


 
 Kinda weird question to ask since Creative is owned and is headquartered in Singapore.
  
 http://sg.creative.com/estore/
  
 You can drive, take a bus or take the train and buy at the HQ.


----------



## Eric Koh

phenic said:


> Kinda weird question to ask since Creative is owned and is headquartered in Singapore.
> 
> http://sg.creative.com/estore/
> 
> You can drive, take a bus or take the train and buy at the HQ.


 
  
 They are displayed and available for testing at trade shows, and usually at a discounted price e.g. PC Show a few weeks ago. If you can afford to wait, there should be another trade show in Sept.


----------



## Forty6

You mean bought directly from hq ? There's no creative store in Singapore . Only can be purchased at their online store .

Which HQ creative is now located ?
Thanks


----------



## Forty6

Other than online and pc show , do you know is there other store which where can be purchased direct in store ? 

Many thanks


----------



## Forty6

Thank you @ phenic and Eric koh .
Just got the E5 at creative Customer service care .

I like to know , how to check and determine if my E5 has the latest firmware installed ?

I had try pairing the E5 with my android phone and check it at SBX apps , but there's no firmware status shown on SBX apps .

Any other way to check the firmware of my E5 ? 

Advise thanks


----------



## Eric Koh

forty6 said:


> Thank you @ phenic and Eric koh .
> Just got the E5 at creative Customer service care .
> 
> I like to know , how to check and determine if my E5 has the latest firmware installed ?
> ...


 

 You'll need to connect this to a PC or Mac to verify the firmware version, firmware can be downloaded from http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&catName=Sound%20Blaster&subCatID=1135&prodID=22019&prodName=Sound%20Blaster%20E5&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_22019,VARSET=CategoryID:1135 .


----------



## Forty6

Ok noted ! Many thanks Eric koh !


----------



## Forty6

Why is it giving me the message ( unable to gain control of sound blaster E5 ) when I use the supplied usb to connect to my HTC one max phone ? 

Any help please ? Thank you

Disregard the above message .
Have found out the reason , the SBX on the E5 unit has to be turned off before using the Sound blaster central apps .


----------



## Forty6

Happy man


----------



## RojasTKD

Anyone who has or is planning to update to a device/phone with the new USB-C port, I can confirm this Micro USB to USB-C cable works, though the shortest length is 3.3 feet (there are probably shortet cables, but I don't know which ones will work):
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UUBRX0Y/ref=od_aui_detailpages01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## golfpro

forty6 said:


> Just wanna share the listening experience of the E5 which I got to take ownership for the past 11 hrs .
> 
> After updating the latest firmware on the E5 on the pc , straight away installing the Sound blaster central apps on my HTC one max and galaxy note 2 .
> 
> ...


 

 ​I agree!  I'm glad you like it.   I'm a huge fan of the E5.  It's great paired with my note 4, and unbelievable with my Onkyo X1.  With the phone I use the USB, but the X1 has a good DAC so I bypass the E5's DAC with a black dragon IC cable.  I love the E5 with my ASG 2.5's, the UE 11 pro custom's are amazing, and even the Aurisonics Harmony sound great and have enough bass for a bass head.  I still scratch my head that more people haven't discovered the E5.  I sold my mojo in favor of the E5.
  
 All you need for really good sound is a decent phone, the E5, and a decent IEM with a good cable.  No need to spend thousands of dollars.  The law of diminishing return really takes over after that.  You can spend lots of money and not get much better sound.


----------



## Forty6

golfpro said:


> ​I agree!  I'm glad you like it.   I'm a huge fan of the E5.  It's great paired with my note 4, and unbelievable with my Onkyo X1.  With the phone I use the USB, but the X1 has a good DAC so I bypass the E5's DAC with a black dragon IC cable.  I love the E5 with my ASG 2.5's, the UE 11 pro custom's are amazing, and even the Aurisonics Harmony sound great and have enough bass for a bass head.  I still scratch my head that more people haven't discovered the E5.  I sold my mojo in favor of the E5.
> 
> All you need for really good sound is a decent phone, the E5, and a decent IEM with a good cable.  No need to spend thousands of dollars.  The law of diminishing return really takes over after that.  You can spend lots of money and not get much better sound.




+1


----------



## panzerfan

I've used the E5 for 1 year by now, and I am experiencing failure of the Micro USB port (which I posted over at Massdrop).
 The firmware really improved the audio quality of the E5 in the course of this year, although I still get the occasional EMI issue with this thing.
 I drive M-100, Westone 4R and now a Fidelio X2 with it, all of these are low impedance devices. I've played with LCD-2 and HD800 with the E5 as well actually, and I actually am satisfied with the results.
  
 Here's my wish list for Creative after a year of use:
  
 1. Consider balanced mode support as well
 2. Use combo jack so that headset with mic in can be plugged in to the front without sacrificing a port
 3. A mean to shut down Bluetooth transmission completely and quickly
 4. Virtual Surround directly built-in onboard so you can plug this in as with Astro mixamp just by itself
 5. G5 like volume dial with better level indication 
 6. Improve the casing
 7. Support toslink as well.


----------



## Forty6

panzerfan said:


> I've used the E5 for 1 year by now, and I am experiencing failure of the Micro USB port (which I posted over at Massdrop).
> The firmware really improved the audio quality of the E5 in the course of this year, although I still get the occasional EMI issue with this thing.
> I drive M-100, Westone 4R and now a Fidelio X2 with it, all of these are low impedance devices. I've played with LCD-2 and HD800 with the E5 as well actually, and I actually am satisfied with the results.
> 
> ...




Hi thanks for sharing your one year on with the E5 experience with us .
Regarding the micro usb port , what kind of failure are you experience currently ? Loosen port or ? 
In my case , I had ditched the original red cable , as the supplied red cable are to much of a tightness for me to comfortably further continue using it , as I'm very worried the original ones which come with will put stressed to the port , for my case at least while plugging in and unplugging it , eventually may cause the port to loosen .
I had since change to another cables .

As I'm on 100% Bluetooth , I mainly use the port to charge nothing more . 
The Micro usb port , and the headphone port are my main concern . 

Hopefully when the time comes for Creative to replace the E5, the new model will be the on the same size similar to the current E5 , 
but with build quality similarly as close as to those of the Teac P50 , onkyo ha200 , audio technical PHA-100 , and not some cheaply made finishing light weight plastic casing .

Upgrade and further enhance Bluetooth with the capability to pair up with wireless headphone on APTX , enable push in volume dial with paused / stop song capability on source .

The SBX central can be further improve , not just saving the EQ settings , but the main settings on the SBX central as well .
10k mah upgraded batteries for longer used on Bluetooth .

Higher AMP output . Lower background hissing . 

Carrying pouch : ( outer layer ) High grade milspec 1000x1000D nylon pu water treat .
( inner layer ) 420D with soft padding for protection against scratches. 

All in all with the all new upgraded E series , cost priced will be kept within no more than 300USD .

Any wishlist for the next Creative E series ? Maybe the current user of the E5 would like to chipped in here to share the experience / wishlist for the next Creative E series .


----------



## panzerfan

forty6 said:


> Hi thanks for sharing your one year on with the E5 experience with us .
> Regarding the micro usb port , what kind of failure are you experience currently ? Loosen port or ?
> In my case , I had ditched the original red cable , as the supplied red cable are to much of a tightness for me to comfortably further continue using it , as I'm very worried the original ones which come with will put stressed to the port , for my case at least while plugging in and unplugging it , eventually may cause the port to loosen .
> I had since change to another cables .
> ...


 
  
 Micro USB doesn't work all the time. I use my E5 as a portable device, so the Micro USB is used when I plug to laptop. My laptop and PC are getting more and more reluctant to charge and to detect the E5 in this last month. 
 I do use Bluetooth a lot when I have it paired with my phone, but the sound quality pales in comparison to OTG mode, so I'd rather stick the OTG cable into the regular USB port. 
  
 I agree about the hiss and the EMI. I hope Creative can do better to address it. 
 And yes, I'd like to see easier bluetooth media control (push to talk, media forward/back) on the successor to E5. I really do use this thing a lot with my phone.
 I strongly feel that E5 is capable of murdering the Astro Mixamp. If it can decode Dolby and do 7.1 virtual surround all by itself, then it would completely crush the other gaming dac/amp combo short of Creative X7.


----------



## Forty6

Even though I'm not basically a gamer , For me personally i don't really mind having a multifunction E series , As long as Creative one of its kind trademark sound signature remains. 

continue Using the stock cable on the E5 will eventually caused stress to the stress point of the ports and caused it to fail loosen it eventually , I strongly suggest current E5 users to stop using that red supplied usb , change to a different cable .


----------



## Soundizer

Please may I seek some input as my headphones experience is very limited. 

(1) Has anyone tried the Soundblaster E5 with Audioquest Nighthawks and the new BEYERDYNAMIC DT1770Pro? 

(2) May I also is it worth upgrading to the Soundblaster X7 at home. Will the audio quality improve. I refuse to buy Schiit amps as we get ripped off here in the UK price compared to the USA, so I will stick with Creative who price fair.


----------



## Eric Koh

soundizer said:


> Please may I seek some input as my headphones experience is very limited.
> 
> (2) May I also is it worth upgrading to the Soundblaster X7 at home. Will the audio quality improve. I refuse to buy Schiit amos as we get ripped off here in the UK price compared to the USA, so I will stick with Creative who orice fair.


 
  
 Can't comment on your headphone options, but X7 is an affordable consideration for home.

 However, I think the key considerations for yourself, probably a "Yes" if you are hoping to serve the following. 
 - Plans for speakers setup
 - Hookup to computers for gaming
 - Multimedia (home entertainment)

 For audiophile purist, there are many other options to Creative X7.


----------



## Soundizer

eric koh said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > Please may I seek some input as my headphones experience is very limited.
> ...





Thank you. I do not have plans for speakers set up, just connection to my iMac for music listening and to Apple TV via Bluetooth. I doubt if there is a solution that can do this with quality output at the price of the Soundblaster X7 (£259). The E5 Bluetooth with Apple TV is brilliant. 

My question is - is the Creative X7 a sound uprade over the E5?


----------



## Eric Koh

soundizer said:


> Thank you. I do not have plans for speakers set up, just connection to my iMac for music listening and to Apple TV via Bluetooth. I doubt if there is a solution that can do this with quality output at the price of the Soundblaster X7 (£259). The E5 Bluetooth with Apple TV is brilliant.
> 
> My question is - is the Creative X7 a sound uprade over the E5?


 
  
 You can head over to the Creative Products site to do a comparison, I suspect they are tuned differently.
 Can't comment as I personally do not have the X7.


----------



## panzerfan

There is no substitute to X7 if you want a nearfield 5.1 speaker dac, 2.1 receiver and a headphone dac/amp all at once. It's a one-stop shop solution that allows you to even postprocess sound effects. I can think of no other device that crams so many functionalities into one box (including even bluetooth AptX and NFC)


----------



## Soundizer

I will put this question out there for those that have listened to both the (1) Creative E5 Soundblaster (2) Creative X7 Soundblaster. 

Does the X7 sound better than the E5, purely for Headphones listening?


----------



## RojasTKD

soundizer said:


> Please may I seek some input as my headphones experience is very limited.
> 
> (1) Has anyone tried the Soundblaster E5 with Audioquest Nighthawks and the new BEYERDYNAMIC DT1770Pro?
> 
> (2) May I also is it worth upgrading to the Soundblaster X7 at home. Will the audio quality improve. I refuse to buy Schiit amps as we get ripped off here in the UK price compared to the USA, so I will stick with Creative who price fair.


 
  
 I'm listening to the E5 and DT1770 Pro right now. The E5 has no issues driving the DT1770. It will start to distort a little when you start approaching max volumes, but that's louder than most will even consider.
  
 The E5 can even do a good job driving my HiFiMan HE500 planar magnetic, but the bass will distort badly at higher levels. I'm actually impresed It can drive the HE500s to listenable levels.
  
 For comparison I have an Audio-GD NFB-11 desktop DAC/AMP that has a lot more power. The NFB-11 is a little cleaner, more neutral and much more power (can drive just about anything). the E5 is a bit warmer, has a lot more flexibility, features and vastly more portable. I enjoy both.


----------



## Soundizer

rojastkd said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > Please may I seek some input as my headphones experience is very limited.
> ...





Thank you for the response. When listening to the DT1770pro via the E5, do you set it to high gain or low?


----------



## RojasTKD

soundizer said:


> Thank you for the response. When listening to the DT1770pro via the E5, do you set it to high gain or low?




I tend to leave it on high gain because I forget to switch it when I use my HiFiman's. But it spells have no problem on low gain, will just have to crack the volume knob a bit more. iLok try and check later tonight when I get home.


----------



## RojasTKD

soundizer said:


> Thank you for the response. When listening to the DT1770pro via the E5, do you set it to high gain or low?


 

 OK, gave a quick listen. On low gain I just have instead of 30  to 40 I crank it it 50 to 60 approximately. I can also crank it to 100 and don't seem to get distortion high gain give at near max levels.


----------



## Forty6

rojastkd said:


> OK, gave a quick listen. On low gain I just have instead of 30  to 40 I crank it it 50 to 60 approximately. I can also crank it to 100 and don't seem to get distortion high gain give at near max levels.




Another testimonial of good quality for the E5 .


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

The only thing I'd like to see in a new E series amp is Virtual surround 5.1 speaker setting, for me it's better than the 7.1 setting as headphones tend to work better with that due the limited space for processing of a virtual 7.1 surround in headphones, not to mention most games tend to have a better 5.1 support than 7.1. AND if leds will be added for volume control or whatever like G5 then personally I crave the LEDs to be be able to turn *off* in the settings if you so wish. I personally hate when lights gets in my peripheral vision, I just want 100% focus on the screen. Also when I sleep I dislike having leds lightening up the room.
  
 That and the Dolby digital support or however it was called so it can also process surround with console use in mind and beat Astro Mixamp in all possible areas. Then you'd have a perfect product.
  
 I've been considering either E5 or G5 but E5 lacks 5.1 virtual surround and G5 has these leds I cannot turn off (I'm not too keen on taping the leds) and I'd gladly have bluetooth support as well to make it a much more versataile product.


----------



## Soundizer

rpgwizard said:


> The only thing I'd like to see in a new E series amp is Virtual surround 5.1 speaker setting, for me it's better than the 7.1 setting as headphones tend to work better with that due the limited space for processing of a virtual 7.1 surround in headphones, not to mention most games tend to have a better 5.1 support than 7.1. AND if leds will be added for volume control or whatever like G5 then personally I crave the LEDs to be be able to turn *off* in the settings if you so wish. I personally hate when lights gets in my peripheral vision, I just want 100% focus on the screen. Also when I sleep I dislike having leds lightening up the room.
> 
> That and the Dolby digital support or however it was called so it can also process surround with console use in mind and beat Astro Mixamp in all possible areas. Then you'd have a perfect product.
> 
> I've been considering either E5 or G5 but E5 lacks 5.1 virtual surround and G5 has these leds I cannot turn off (I'm not too keen on taping the leds) and I'd gladly have bluetooth support as well to make it a much more versataile product.




I have the E5 and use Bluetooth from my Apple TV to listen to Netflix Movies. I was also considering the G5 because of 5.1 dolby sound, but I checked with Creative Technical support and they stated that it is not supported via Bluetooth. If you send them an email they will probably confirm that 5.1 dolby is only supported via cable. 

Maybe the current Bluetooth technology currently does not support Dolby Surround - I am not sure.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

soundizer said:


> I have the E5 and use Bluetooth from my Apple TV to listen to Netflix Movies. I was also considering the G5 because of 5.1 dolby sound, but I checked with Creative Technical support and they stated that it is not supported via Bluetooth. If you send them an email they will probably confirm that 5.1 dolby is only supported via cable.
> 
> Maybe the current Bluetooth technology currently does not support Dolby Surround - I am not sure.


 
  

 I would be using it wired 99% of the time connected to my PC personally, there are those times I might need it for bluetooth application where I wouldn't mind having Bluetooth support though but I'm speaking here about 5.1 virtual surround when connected via analog to the headphone jack. I just think it's best to let people be able to use every possible setting scenario, leaving it out just limits possibilities. This is something Creative seems to be particularly great at and why I wasted like 200 € on a SoundBlaster ZxR for example, unable to get proper virtual surround due having to use "Headphone" setting if using headphones connected to the headphone jack as it assumes you can only use 5.1 with a connected 5.1 speakers set.
  
 "Power-users" are such a dying breed in PC industry these days.  Manufacturers seems to think they need to limit options for the sake of not confusing customers and us "in-the-know" people suffers. It used to be a lot better years ago. These times everything starts becoming dumbed down.


----------



## Forty6

Past week Was experimenting EQ on the source + the E5 onboard SBX EQ settings .

Now I had found yet sweet spot for my entire broad genre of music .

DL " Equalizer " from the play store + unlock keys .
With this " equalizer " enabled in the source with is my android galaxy note , together with my SBX EQ settings on the E5 , wow that was some real badass . 
Playing top notch Hifi quality to my pair of 2 cents ears 

Share with you guys here , for all those who're interested .
This E5 is giving me all the fun with all my in ear .

Equalizer + unlock keys . Downloadable at legit play store , or other ahem sources




My preference base settings on the source " Equalizer " . 




One of my beloved SBX / EQ settings on the E5 . subject to change base on mood  









My humble 2 cents worth of current daily on the go audio gears on the road .
Android galaxy note source , OTG tactical over the shoulder sling not shown


----------



## Forty6

I can't believe what I'm Listening though my iem with the sound blaster E5 with these song below... The highs , the mids the lows , vocals , those little details pick up , sound stage , everything was simply astonishing . 

And mind you , it's not even playing on lossless files , playing directly on YouTube is more than enough . I wonder how much bettered if it's with flac ....


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/9DLtzc9KLiw[/VIDEO]


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/W9ktZpfquAE[/VIDEO]


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/PDbRmAx76rM[/VIDEO]


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/-vTPyahgXh8[/VIDEO]


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/PDbRmAx76rM[/VIDEO]

Enjoy


----------



## Eric Koh

For those who are sitting on the fence and waiting to buy in Singapore, just received a mailer about store-wide 20% discount (this is in celebration for Singapore's National Day). Time to buy !!!


----------



## Phenic

eric koh said:


> For those who are sitting on the fence and waiting to buy in Singapore, just received a mailer about store-wide 20% discount (this is in celebration for Singapore's National Day). Time to buy !!!


 
 Is there a code? I can't seem to see it.


----------



## Eric Koh

phenic said:


> Is there a code? I can't seem to see it.


 

 (image missing) (image missing)ENTER PROMO CODE* SGLOVE20 *AT CHECKOUT 

 Applicable for Singapore only !


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

*SOUND BLASTERX G1*
  
 http://www.soundblaster.com/news/article/new-addition-to-the-sound-blasterx-gaming-series-sound-blasterx-g1-thumb-sized-usb-sound-card-with-true-7-1-hd-surround
  
 http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blasterx-g1
  
 Output impedance is 2.2Ω. 4 pole TRRS combo jack.
  
 7.1 Virtual surround sound.
  
 $49.99 MSRP


----------



## Forty6

eric koh said:


> ENTER PROMO CODE*[COLOR=C40B0B]SGLOVE20[/COLOR]*AT CHECKOUT
> 
> 
> Applicable for Singapore only !




Originally priced @ $269Sgd off 20% = $53.80 you pay $215.20 + Free shipping .

The last month singapore sale @199 .


----------



## Eric Koh

forty6 said:


> Originally priced @ $269Sgd off 20% = $53.80 you pay $215.20 + Free shipping .
> 
> The last month singapore sale @199 .


 
  
 Probably another sale at next month at COMEX 2016, just pick the best deal !


----------



## Forty6

eric koh said:


> Probably another sale at next month at COMEX 2016, just pick the best deal !




Frankly speaking , I already had 2 , now I'm concentrated at iem . Once I had enough count with the ASG . The next would be the 64 audio U8 . 
Going to find a day going down to far east plaza to have a audition session with the entire 64 audio line up .


----------



## Eric Koh

forty6 said:


> Frankly speaking , I already had 2 , now I'm concentrated at iem . Once I had enough count with the ASG . The next would be the 64 audio U8 .
> Going to find a day going down to far east plaza to have a audition session with the entire 64 audio line up .


 

 I am really happy with my U12 + MAM combo.
  
 If you are after bass, U8 + G1 module is probably the way to go.


----------



## Forty6

eric koh said:


> I am really happy with my U12 + MAM combo.
> 
> If you are after bass, U8 + G1 module is probably the way to go.




Yeah I'm all bass , all or nothing , that's what I heard about the U8 from a friend in HK , he even told me that the BA of the U8 will make me throw away my Aurisonic 

But personally I do not think that bass from those BA would be better than those of dynamic driver , tighter punch probably , but Sub bass type of punch I highly doubt it .

Anyway I haven't try it yet with the bass head amp E5 , so maybe I may be wrong , so audition first , conclude later . 

There's a nickel coming in for me next month , after that , my plan is 2 more left to go , then hopefully with the generous year end bonus , I would be left enough cash for the U8 .. if that thing suits me  after all ...... ..


----------



## Forty6

For US residents looking to purchase the E5 , 
Minus off 10 Usd " NOW " @ 189.99 + freebies Aurvana Live! Worth 52.99 + Free shipping .

http://m.creative.com/us/p/sound-blaster


----------



## peppo

I just got my E5 and have to say I'm very satisfied with the sound coupled with a pair of Fidelio X2. I have slowly been getting into the world of quality audio the last few years but I'm still not very knowledgeable. In my opinion the E5 crushes the Fiio E10k I was using before, but there's one thing I'm missing.
  
 I have Logitech Z-2300 speakers connected into the line-out. They are however muted if I don't unplug the headphones. With the E10k, both output sound at the same time but then I could just mute the speakers with the Z-2300 controller. Plugging/unplugging my headphones all the time seems both bothersome as well as potentially harmful.
  
 I think plugging the speakers into the second headphone input might do harm as well? So that's probably out of the question. To be honest I'm not very concerned with the speaker audio quality since I can't really blast them without annoying my neighbours. I could plug them into my onboard audio and just switch between the DACs I guess.


----------



## Forty6

peppo said:


> I just got my E5 and have to say I'm very satisfied with the sound coupled with a pair of Fidelio X2. I have slowly been getting into the world of quality audio the last few years but I'm still not very knowledgeable. In my opinion the E5 crushes the Fiio E10k I was using before, but there's one thing I'm missing.
> 
> I have Logitech Z-2300 speakers connected into the line-out. They are however muted if I don't unplug the headphones. With the E10k, both output sound at the same time but then I could just mute the speakers with the Z-2300 controller. Plugging/unplugging my headphones all the time seems both bothersome as well as potentially harmful.
> 
> I think plugging the speakers into the second headphone input might do harm as well? So that's probably out of the question. To be honest I'm not very concerned with the speaker audio quality since I can't really blast them without annoying my neighbours. I could plug them into my onboard audio and just switch between the DACs I guess.




Congrats . It's a good buy . I never short of having fun with all my music on the E5 .
 Enjoy it bro !


----------



## JWizzlez

golfpro said:


> warrior1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes got it now. I like that feature. I'm using it with mojo now to watch a movie. Really improves the experience. Much better than mojo alone due to the eq. Bass is pounding.
> ...


 
 I need your help because I am about to pull the trigger on a Mojo and want to figure out how you are getting comparable performance. I demoed a Mojo for two weeks plugged into my iPhone 6 and listening on my Sennheiser IE800 and found it to be significantly better than my E5. The soundstage was much more three-dimensional and lively. The separation was noticably improved and the treble spike that grates my ears was smoothed out. It was just better at doing what the E5 does in pretty much every respect. As someone who listens to hip hop and house, I thought the bass was much cleaner while still having chest thumping impact.
  
 So what do I need to do to get my E5 to perform at the same level as the Mojo, as it appears many of you have pulled off? I am running it usually via bluetooth to my iphone or with a lightning cable. I have a pico slim amp connected to the line out in the E5 with an iBasso cable, which I've found gives the bass much more weight and clarity and makes vocals more present. I'm looking for the vocals to become crystal clear and enhance instrument separation, which I found significantly better with the Mojo. While the Pico Slim makes the E5 better, the IE 800s still sound muddy and collapsed.
  
 Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## golfpro

Bypass the DAC on the E5 by using the line in on the E5.  Usually, I turn off the EQ on the source and use the E5's EQ.  The moon audio black dragon IC is part of the magic, I tried 6 others and all took away from the sound.  The Onkyo X1 player I usually use has a real good DAC.  I've only tried IEM's.  Not sure if the iPhone has a good DAC.  It sounds great out of my note 4 though.  It sounds the best hooked up the same way with my Hifiman 650.
  
 The only thing I liked better about the mojo was the black background.  The E5 has a little noise with low impedance IEM's.  But the bass and soundstage is so much better on the E5 hooked up this way than the mojo.
  
 Also the headphone cable has a lot to do with the sound despite what others might say.  If you like vocals and treble go with a good silver cable.  I've tried many cables and the black dragon is the best for bass, and the silver dragon will help the treble and vocals.
  
  
 Quote: 





jwizzlez said:


> I need your help because I am about to pull the trigger on a Mojo and want to figure out how you are getting comparable performance. I demoed a Mojo for two weeks plugged into my iPhone 6 and listening on my Sennheiser IE800 and found it to be significantly better than my E5. The soundstage was much more three-dimensional and lively. The separation was noticably improved and the treble spike that grates my ears was smoothed out. It was just better at doing what the E5 does in pretty much every respect. As someone who listens to hip hop and house, I thought the bass was much cleaner while still having chest thumping impact.
> 
> So what do I need to do to get my E5 to perform at the same level as the Mojo, as it appears many of you have pulled off? I am running it usually via bluetooth to my iphone or with a lightning cable. I have a pico slim amp connected to the line out in the E5 with an iBasso cable, which I've found gives the bass much more weight and clarity and makes vocals more present. I'm looking for the vocals to become crystal clear and enhance instrument separation, which I found significantly better with the Mojo. While the Pico Slim makes the E5 better, the IE 800s still sound muddy and collapsed.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Soundizer

jwizzlez said:


> golfpro said:
> 
> 
> > warrior1975 said:
> ...






Try this magic trick. 
First TURN SBX off and then EQ 1k and above only to your preferred state of sound. Try not to over EQ, make it subtle - let me explain: if you prefer a 3db increase in 16k, only increase by 2db. Do not EQ anything under 1EQ, leaving Base Flat. 

Then apply this magic - go to SBX and set the Crystal to 15percent only and try Base setting between 10 and 25 percent only. Leave Surround off. 

On the Mixer set Bluetooth to about 70percent, careful when you do this as it might boost your device volume to max, so make sure your headphones are not on your ears. Turn the volume to low/mute on all other Mixer settings assuming you are not using them. I think you use Line In so ofcourse leave that on. 

When listening always ensure the Soundblaster App is closed.


----------



## Forty6

Source player plays a very big part too , at least I'm experience different sound signature coming out from both my android .
HTC and Galaxy note . In my ears The galaxy note sound the warmest .
HTC brighten it up beautifully . HTC series line up has one of the best quality DAP onboard in its M series .

Never try with a I device before .


----------



## Soundizer

Hello all on this thread,

Please could i seek advice on the two points below;

(1) I have spent over 6 hours reading this thread and also searching on headfi to get any opnions on if the Soundblaster X7 is a significant audio quality upgrade to the portable Soundblaster E5 for driving Headphones?

(2) Also if anyone can provide an impression on how the Soundblaster X7 compares to the popular Schiit Stacks?



I am torn between buying a Schiit Power Amplifier and using the Creative E5 as a Dac with it, or just Simply upgrading my E5 to the Soundblaster X7 as my all in one headphone system. I am not sure if the X7 really is a good headphone Amp compared to similar priced Headphone Amps as it seems to be part designed to power Speakers and part designed for driving Headphones, which is not the case with other dedicated Headphone Systems- Schiit Stack as an example, hence my reservation.


----------



## Forty6

Sharing some profile of my newfound sweet spot .

https://mega.nz/#!bhsnzDbb!nQ_8RaoyFExxn_s9YBcujHKL6lwXU6oYqNCZTxN2ago

https://mega.nz/#!j0VR0IxL!d-aJEB6ejFELWpuRMKGRmSA1eBDqnbwuGZYzSmnuIsY


----------



## aoitenshi6509

Hello,
 I'm a newbie in here and I am waiting for my Soundblaster E5 to arrived here at my place in Indonesia ( South East Asia ).
  
 I don't know if this is already asked in here, but I am curious if I want to connect my E5 to chord mojo via a toslink cable 
 Is it possible to connect E5's Optical Line Out via toslink cable to Mojo's Optical Line In?
 What is the outcome for that method?
  
 Here is my idea :
 1. Cellphone Xiaomi Redmi Note 2, connected to E5 using bluetooth mode
 2. Soundblaster E5 -> Optical Line Out -> toslink cable -> Optical Line In -> Chord Mojo -> 600 ohm headphone = result??
  
 Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Eric Koh

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Hello,
> I'm a newbie in here and I am waiting for my Soundblaster E5 to arrived here at my place in Indonesia ( South East Asia ).
> 
> I don't know if this is already asked in here, but I am curious if I want to connect my E5 to chord mojo via a toslink cable
> ...


 
 Idea 1 will definitely work.
 As for your 2nd idea, what's your source ? BTW, not sure of your rationale since Chord Mojo like E5 is a DAC/AMP.


----------



## aoitenshi6509

eric koh said:


> Idea 1 will definitely work.
> 
> As for your 2nd idea, what's your source ? BTW, not sure of your rationale since Chord Mojo like E5 is a DAC/AMP.




Wow thank you for your response 
I think I've made a small understanding on my earlier post 

On my previous "ideas", actually it was a step-by-step method...
First I connect my smartphone to E5 via bluetooth and then Mojo will amplify again from E5's optical line out into Mojo's optical line in using a toslink cable 

Would that be possible?


----------



## Forty6

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Wow thank you for your response
> I think I've made a small understanding on my earlier post
> 
> On my previous "ideas", actually it was a step-by-step method...
> ...




Why not ? That would be a yes . Your smart device as a source Bluetooth to E5 which E5 serve as a dap , then cable out from E5 to mojo , mojo acting now as an amp , lastly connect your beloved iem in one of the mojo headphones Jack . And bingo there u go .


----------



## Disadadi

How is th e5 sound quality wise. I thought about pairing it with AKG K712 pro's. Is it comparable to something like o2 combo or the dacmagic xs? Like in a way of using it for music listening, and not valuing in any gaming features, just pure sound quality.


----------



## Forty6

disadadi said:


> How is th e5 sound quality wise. I thought about pairing it with AKG K712 pro's. Is it comparable to something like o2 combo or the dacmagic xs? Like in a way of using it for music listening, and not valuing in any gaming features, just pure sound quality.





This thing never fails to surprise me whichever songs I threw at it with my ASG 2.5. 
And I'm simply enjoying it more and more with newly discovered song as days go by .

The best thing is i could simply just EQ it and fine tuning further till I'm satisfied through the SBX central , and save multiply profile up , and I had my very own custom made signature .

Never for once used it for gaming . I'm enjoying and getting TOTL hifi quality on my ASG 2.5 amping out from the E5 .

Never regret investing 200+ on this amazing creative DAC / AMP. Money well spent . 

If you're not into pure audiophile standards , but purely in search for Hifi standards playing out of IEM , look no further , this is the one .


----------



## Disadadi

forty6 said:


> This thing never fails to surprise me whichever songs I threw at it with my ASG 2.5.
> And I'm simply enjoying it more and more with newly discovered song as days go by .
> 
> The best thing is i could simply just EQ it and fine tuning further till I'm satisfied through the SBX central , and save multiply profile up , and I had my very own custom made signature .
> ...




Yea, I've not used to audiophile standards. At the moment running my DT770's through Xonar D1. Picks up interference from inside the pc, not good. Just looking for an external dac amp and going to buy open back headphones, K712 seems like a great pair of those. Thanks dude, pretty much convinced me to get the e5.


----------



## Disadadi

Just one more question. How's the quality of the e5? On Amazon almost every other review was one star with comment that the e5 stopped working after quite a short amount of time.


----------



## Forty6

disadadi said:


> Just one more question. How's the quality of the e5? On Amazon almost every other review was one star with comment that the e5 stopped working after quite a short amount of time.




Amazon ? Amazing comments there for the E5 , but let me tell you , this thread was started years ago and with 119 pages on it , I haven't saw any harshly made negative comments on the E5 over here @ Head fi .

Mine was bought on July 5 , so I'm not the best one to answer this question , I don't use cable and I'm 100% on Bluetooth , using it daily on the move for 4-6 hours approximately . 

Take extra precautions and be gentle while using that mini usb charging port , cos plugging / unplugging it harshly might cause it to be loose over time , so be really gentle while plugging unplugging the mini usb charging port . and try not to use the E5 while charging . You might spoiled the rechargeable batteries .

Just take note on the 2 points above , other than that music wise , it's the best compared with those with similar price range.
Consider sounding , spec , with NFC , Bluetooth capability , aptx enabled , SBX central apps for Android / Apple , Nothing else in that price range come closer .

Just like any other things , buy with confidence , and use it in a correct manner without abusing it , I say it would be fine and could last you for a couple of years .


----------



## Disadadi

Alright, thanks man. I always handle my electronics with caution. Just a question about charging. Can I use it purely as a desktop amp plugged in at all times? Sure the battery might die but doesn't matter as I'm not sure if I'm going to use it as portably amp at all.


----------



## spyrusthegreat

Probably a silly question: why bother buying any other DAC that does not have an equalizer?
 Most of other DAC offer at most a bass boost and that's it.
 How to fine tune the sound, when using a USB DAC other than Creative ones?


----------



## Forty6

disadadi said:


> Alright, thanks man. I always handle my electronics with caution. Just a question about charging. Can I use it purely as a desktop amp plugged in at all times? Sure the battery might die but doesn't matter as I'm not sure if I'm going to use it as portably amp at all.




Then you shouldn't look at the E5 in the first place . G5 should be the one put into consideration .

http://m.creative.com/us/p/sound-blaster/1135/sound-blasterx-g5


----------



## Forty6

spyrusthegreat said:


> Probably a silly question: why bother buying any other DAC that does not have an equalizer?
> Most of other DAC offer at most a bass boost and that's it.
> How to fine tune the sound, when using a USB DAC other than Creative ones?




You may choose the option of using 3rd party apps on play store , app store . 
Countless Eq apps are available , Neuron music player , power amp is just a few worthy you can try it out . 
If you're purely on android mobile , rooting it is another consideration .


----------



## Forty6

forty6 said:


> Then you shouldn't look at the E5 in the first place . G5 should be the one put into consideration .
> 
> 
> http://m.creative.com/ie/p/sound-blaster/sound-blasterx-g5
> ...


----------



## spyrusthegreat

forty6 said:


> You may choose the option of using 3rd party apps on play store , app store .
> Countless Eq apps are available , Neuron music player , power amp is just a few worthy you can try it out .
> If you're purely on android mobile , rooting it is another consideration .


 

 So, the USB processing does not by-pass the music player equalizer?
 So, the audio quality is not affected by the extra processing of the equalizer?


----------



## Forty6

spyrusthegreat said:


> So, the USB processing does not by-pass the music player equalizer?
> So, the audio quality is not affected by the extra processing of the equalizer?




You have to experiment it with various options available yourself . 
Sounding is a very personal thing , different ears different opinion . Some preferred no EQing with their music and they could live with that , to some Eq is a religion thing , they couldn't live without Eq on their music . It's best you go try it out .

I been experimenting on my E5 with the SBX eq together with the neuron , that's double eq , and a few of my tracks which is hard to eq till perfect in nature , does sound better with double EQ .


----------



## spyrusthegreat

forty6 said:


> You have to experiment it with various options available yourself .
> Sounding is a very personal thing , different ears different opinion . Some preferred no EQing with their music and they could live with that , to some Eq is a religion thing , they couldn't live without Eq on their music . It's best you go try it out .
> 
> I been experimenting on my E5 with the SBX eq together with the neuron , that's double eq , and a few of my tracks which is hard to eq till perfect in nature , does sound better with double EQ .


 

 What about using the dac to output from it digital out?
 Will that be the same quality wise with just using the digital out from laptop?


----------



## RojasTKD

spyrusthegreat said:


> Probably a silly question: why bother buying any other DAC that does not have an equalizer?
> Most of other DAC offer at most a bass boost and that's it.
> How to fine tune the sound, when using a USB DAC other than Creative ones?


 

 I've used an application called EqualizerAPO. It is a system wide equalizer that really good. More info here: https://sourceforge.net/p/equalizerapo/wiki/Documentation/


----------



## Forty6

spyrusthegreat said:


> What about using the dac to output from it digital out?
> Will that be the same quality wise with just using the digital out from laptop?




No , it is not going to be of the same quality . Different source different signature .


----------



## Sonic Defender

Just ordered my E5 today. It is only for portable use, and limited use there as have gone Bluetooth. However, some older quieter albums I just can't get to a satisfying volume level so for those I will use my headphone wired into the E5, but I will Bluetooth from my phone to the E5 which is really what I'm after, the least amount of wires to deal with. Ideally I wouldn't even need this, but I don't think the built in amps in any BT headphone I have tried are quite powerful enough for quieter material (70s, 80s and even some 90s). The E5 I'm sure will be great and I may even find some other uses for it.


----------



## trellus

sonic defender said:


> Just ordered my E5 today. It is only for portable use, and limited use there as have gone Bluetooth. However, some older quieter albums I just can't get to a satisfying volume level so for those I will use my headphone wired into the E5, but I will Bluetooth from my phone to the E5 which is really what I'm after, the least amount of wires to deal with. Ideally I wouldn't even need this, but I don't think the built in amps in any BT headphone I have tried are quite powerful enough for quieter material (70s, 80s and even some 90s). The E5 I'm sure will be great and I may even find some other uses for it.


 
  
 That's my main use for the E5, is iPhone via BT to E5, then from E5 to my HE-400 or DT 880 Pro, neither of which get enough power for some of my music directly from headphone out.  
  
 Using BT allows me to reduce by a small amount the cable tangle, since there is no cable between E5 and iPhone, and also allows me to charge iPhone at same time.
  
 I also like experimenting with the EQ and SBX using the app, regardless of sound source on iPhone - built-in Music app only has EQ presets, for example, and Spotify has a "eh, ok" EQ -- and often, I don't use EQ at all in Sound Blaster app, just the SBX effects like Bass boost.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Just ordered my E5 today. It is only for portable use, and limited use there as have gone Bluetooth. However, some older quieter albums I just can't get to a satisfying volume level so for those I will use my headphone wired into the E5, but I will Bluetooth from my phone to the E5 which is really what I'm after, the least amount of wires to deal with. Ideally I wouldn't even need this, but I don't think the built in amps in any BT headphone I have tried are quite powerful enough for quieter material (70s, 80s and even some 90s). The E5 I'm sure will be great and I may even find some other uses for it.




Congrats to your latest purchase . Hope the E5 can bring you hours and hours of non-stop Hifi audiophile quality fun 

This is probably the best DAC / AMP + mobile phone combo for portability , mobility at under 200usd without having a need to stack bundled with cables .

You'll be amazed at what the E5 have to offer , one of the best selling point which comes with the E5 is the SBX central eq , which need you to download at apps store before you can start to gain control of its settings on the E5 device .

You may also wish to cable it on and set it up the initial setting on your PC first before use . 
After downloading the required drivers for your PC and have it successfully installed , connect your E5 to the pc will allow the application program to search for the firmware of your E5 , after which you may check the latest firmware available then perform a update for your E5 .

Click on the link below to help you get it started .

http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&prodID=22019&prodName=Sound+Blaster+E5


----------



## Sonic Defender

Thanks to both of you for the welcome and info. I am now considering selling my iFi iDSD Micro as it is getting less use now that my main music room has finally come together. Before I found myself using my kitchen table frequently where the Micro was perfect. I will miss the preamp out as I did like to use it with my active speaker rig. Trying to figure out how I could use the E5 in this role? I don't think it would perform to the Micro's level, but if it could be used in this manner it would be interesting/bonus.
  
 As for the EQ application, is that separate from the Sound Blaster Central app? I just installed central on my G3 now. Really looking forward to using this nice little device.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Thanks to both of you for the welcome and info. I am now considering selling my iFi iDSD Micro as it is getting less use now that my main music room has finally come together. Before I found myself using my kitchen table frequently where the Micro was perfect. I will miss the preamp out as I did like to use it with my active speaker rig. Trying to figure out how I could use the E5 in this role? I don't think it would perform to the Micro's level, but if it could be used in this manner it would be interesting/bonus.
> 
> As for the EQ application, is that separate from the Sound Blaster Central app? I just installed central on my G3 now. Really looking forward to using this nice little device.




Yes the EQ is within the Sound blaster central apps , until the E5 arrived at your doorstep , you can start to play around with your ideas about how you're going to maximize and better suits the E5 into your lifestyle . 

In any case , like the majority here , you won't be getting too much of a disappointment or none at all from the E5 .

Do share and Update us with your experiences once you get your hands on with it .


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> Yes the EQ is within the Sound blaster central apps , until the E5 arrived at your doorstep , you can start to play around with your ideas about how you're going to maximize and better suits the E5 into your lifestyle .
> 
> In any case , like the majority here , you won't be getting too much of a disappointment or none at all from the E5 .
> 
> Do share and Update us with your experiences once you get your hands on with it .


 
 Thank you again, and I'm quite sure I will enjoy the E5, and I will of course be more than happy to post about my experience.


----------



## Sonic Defender

E5 charging!


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> E5 charging!




Congrats man ! 5 hrs later , you shall become


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> Congrats man ! 5 hrs later , you shall become


 
 Yes just installed the software. I'm using my phone charger and I think it will be less than 2 hours until full charge, but maybe I'm just optimistic. I'll let you know how it goes. Going to test the BT from my G3 using my B&O H7 first off, then wired to the H7.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Yes just installed the software. I'm using my phone charger and I think it will be less than 2 hours until full charge, but maybe I'm just optimistic. I'll let you know how it goes. Going to test the BT from my G3 using my B&O H7 first off, then wired to the H7.




Yes looking forward to bro , in my case , as far as connecting the source through Bluetooth with the E5 are concerned , I'm very much satisfied about the sound I'm getting and it's definitely not that bad streaming through Bluetooth as it's Aptx enable .

But I'm getting different signature with both my galaxy note and HTC one max , which the latter sound the best for me .


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> ... and it's definitely not that bad streaming through Bluetooth as it's Aptx enable .


 
 I find Apt x is excellent and I'm quite happy with the quality of Bluetooth now. While I will at times use wired portable with the E5, I will mostly be just BT from my phone to my headphones. That said, the E5 seems like a great little device so I'll find extra excuses to use it I'm sure!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Sounds very nice! Me thinks I'm going to enjoy this little toy. The Bluetooth connection was quick and solid, I'll test range soon. Oh, you were right, looks like it will be a full five hours. That is fine, I remember reading that fast charging is actually hard on batteries.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> I find Apt x is excellent and I'm quite happy with the quality of Bluetooth now. While I will at times use wired portable with the E5, I will mostly be just BT from my phone to my headphones. That said, the E5 seems like a great little device so I'll find extra excuses to use it I'm sure!
> 
> Sounds very nice! Me thinks I'm going to enjoy this little toy. The Bluetooth connection was quick and solid, I'll test range soon. Oh, you were right, looks like it will be a full five hours. That is fine, I remember reading that fast charging is actually hard on batteries.




Yes it's that nice really , frankly sonically as far as my many various range of music genre is concerned , there are a couple of mandarin pop songs no matter how I tuned I just couldn't perfect it into my satisfactory results , but that is not to say that's due to the incapability from the E5 nor the iem , it's more or less the results by the artist producer of how or the way they had mastered / engineered their music .

Nevertheless , I'm able to fine tuning the 99% rest of my collection till the satisfactory results which I'm looking for . 
It just those few tracks that keeps annoying .

All in all , I'm enjoying every bit of it .


----------



## Sonic Defender

Getting better results by doing some warming up of the E5's signature. I find the DSP is geared toward detail extraction, and while it is well done, I know I tend to prefer an ever so slight warmth. So with some very minor EQ adjustments in my ONKYO HF Player, and I mean minor, plus a gentle bass boost via the SBX settings I am getting very good results. I'm using my HD600 now (high gain) and the E5 is doing a great job with the Sennheiser. Quite happy with this result.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Getting better results by doing some warming up of the E5's signature. I find the DSP is geared toward detail extraction, and while it is well done, I know I tend to prefer an ever so slight warmth. So with some very minor EQ adjustments in my ONKYO HF Player, and I mean minor, plus a gentle bass boost via the SBX settings I am getting very good results. I'm using my HD600 now (high gain) and the E5 is doing a great job with the Sennheiser. Quite happy with this result.




Good to know you're getting good results with the high gain with your HD , How's the E5 performed with your 70,80,90s collections ? 
Does the E5 gives you a much better , enjoyable listening experiences with your quieter materials on your HD , and B&O ?


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> Good to know you're getting good results with the high gain with your HD , How's the E5 performed with your 70,80,90s collections ?
> Does the E5 gives you a much better , enjoyable listening experiences with your quieter materials on your HD , and B&O ?


 
 Ironically I don't really listen to much older material, the 80s is about as far back as I go, maybe 1978 and very little material that old. I'm going to test some more and see. Once I get more time with the E5 I'll keep updating impressions. As I said before, given all the capabilities packed into this little unit, and the very good sound quality, I agree with you and others that it is a great value.


----------



## krismusic

Would all the sound processing work playing Tidal on an iPhone?
Seems a shame that the E5 doesn't have a belt clip...


----------



## FlacFan

Cannot speak to Apple stuff....but regarding belt clip...DIY with SUGRU comes to mind....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## trellus

krismusic said:


> Would all the sound processing work playing Tidal on an iPhone?
> Seems a shame that the E5 doesn't have a belt clip...




Yes. It happens on the E5, the app just controls the settings for the E5 but the app isn't doing the processing.

Tidal, Spotify, any audio going through the E5, regardless of the source on your iPhone of audio, will be effected by the processing per those settings.

As for belt clip - it's just way too huge for that.


----------



## krismusic

trellus said:


> Yes. It happens on the E5, the app just controls the settings for the E5 but the app isn't doing the processing.
> 
> Tidal, Spotify, any audio going through the E5, regardless of the source on your iPhone of audio, will be effected by the processing per those settings.
> 
> As for belt clip - it's just way too huge for that.



Ha ha. It was Tidal that was my main concern. Thanks for the reply.  Is anyone using this with an iPhone 6s?


----------



## trellus

krismusic said:


> Ha ha. It was Tidal that was my main concern. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm using it with an iPhone 6s Plus -- mostly via Bluetooth but I have also occasionally used it with a Lightning cable -- nice that it doesn't require that bulky CCK cable, by the way.


----------



## krismusic

trellus said:


> I'm using it with an iPhone 6s Plus -- mostly via Bluetooth but I have also occasionally used it with a Lightning cable -- nice that it doesn't require that bulky CCK cable, by the way.



Absolutely. The fact that the E5 Apple certified is a big plus. I'm hoping that Bluetooth doesn't degrade the sound quality too much. I've had other amps that click and pop with the 6s. They don't with my old 5s but the 6s is notorious for being badly grounded.


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> Seems a shame that the E5 doesn't have a belt clip...







flacfan said:


> .but regarding belt clip...DIY with SUGRU comes to mind....
> 
> Cheers.







trellus said:


> As for belt clip - it's just way too huge for that.






No need what belt clip nor the need to DIY . There's a perfect pouch which fits in perfectly nicely with the E5 . 
With molle system on the back of the pouch to attach on your belt , or any of your backpack , over the shoulder sling bag , tactical backpack whatever with a molle system .

Cost 10-15 USD . Build just perfectly for the E5 .

Outer layer , Milspec 1000x1000D nylon + 2 times PU waterproof treated 
Inner layer 420D nylon with soft padding .
Buckles , UTX duraflex series .
dimension of the pouch 13 x 8.5 x 3.5 . 

I'm using it daily with the E5 and had it attach on one of my EDC Go bag .


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Ironically I don't really listen to much older material, the 80s is about as far back as I go, maybe 1978 and very little material that old. I'm going to test some more and see. Once I get more time with the E5 I'll keep updating impressions. As I said before, given all the capabilities packed into this little unit, and the very good sound quality, I agree with you and others that it is a great value.




Yes bro , do keep the post coming and share your experiences with us here , like the others Amp , guess the E5 will continue getting better with more burn in period say 200-400 hrs ? 
If you're one of those whom worship in burning any of your stuff


----------



## trellus

forty6 said:


> Awesome solution, thanks for sharing!
> 
> No need what belt clip nor the need to DIY . There's a perfect pouch which fits in perfectly nicely with the E5 .
> With molle system on the back of the pouch to attach on your belt , or any of your backpack , over the shoulder sling bag , tactical backpack whatever with a molle system .
> ...


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> Yes bro , do keep the post coming and share your experiences with us here , like the others Amp , guess the E5 will continue getting better with more burn in period say 200-400 hrs ?
> If you're one of those whom worship in burning any of your stuff


 
 I'm a little distracted as my 800S just arrived so as you can imagine I'm playing with them for the next few days I suspect. Once the weather gets a little cooler I will be able to make more excuses to take the E5 with me out as I'll have a light jacket with pockets to carry it around. I was really impressed with how it handled the HD600.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> I'm a little distracted as my 800S just arrived so as you can imagine I'm playing with them for the next few days I suspect. Once the weather gets a little cooler I will be able to make more excuses to take the E5 with me out as I'll have a light jacket with pockets to carry it around. I was really impressed with how it handled the HD600.




Bro , need a favor from you , as you happen to owned the ifi IDSD , if you got the time , IF , and you're also interested to entertain the idea , maybe you might want to consider hook the E5 up with your IDSD to see what results are you getting with pairing up the 2 .

E5 line out to the IDSD . Using E5 as a DAC with IDSD amplifying power .
Android Bluetooth ( SBX central )  E5 line out  IDSD . 

Very curious to see how the results fared with pairing the 2 up .


----------



## Forty6

Sorry double post


----------



## HotIce

The E5 is quite a tidy bit less powerful than the iFi iDSD.


----------



## krismusic

The main thing that interests me about the E5 is the DSP. However, most of this seems to be aimed at movies and gaming. Is there enough audio enhancement options for listening to music to make this a worthwhile device for music listening?


----------



## Forty6

hotice said:


> The E5 is quite a tidy bit less powerful than the iFi iDSD.




Yes no doubt about that , I'm toying the idea alternative , by continue using the android as a source Bluetooth it to the E5 , then using E5 as DAC cable out to the high output amp power of the IDSD , Ican SE can bring the overall sounding to the next level ... ?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Sorry mate, I sold my Micro already. Didn't take long, 2 days I think. I would just get the Micro (unless the Bluetooth was critical to you). I just used my G3 via OTG to the Micro. In an ideal world iFi would do a Bluetooth version. As good as the E5 is, it would have a tough time from either the amp or DAC perspective keeping up with the Micro. I'm still loving the E5, but if I didn't on occasion need a little pocket amp power and Bluetooth, in all fairness I would have the Micro only, it is that good. That said, I have been using the E5 at times lately and it really is a pretty nice sounding device for a very good price so the E5 can certainly be talked up as a viable alternative due to it's own special features. Bluetooth is an awesome feature and I'm sure iFi will figure that out soon, as will Chord I suspect.


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> The main thing that interests me about the E5 is the DSP. However, most of this seems to be aimed at movies and gaming. Is there enough audio enhancement options for listening to music to make this a worthwhile device for music listening?




This thing is definitely made for music listening . 

As far as I'm concerned , it's very hifi , I'm enjoying every bit of hifi on it . Till now after owning more than a month , sonically speaking , on Bluetooth with the HTC and the E5 together with the ASG 2.5 , playing the various genre of my collection in spotify from pop , rock , techno , dance , acoustic , live concert , unplugged ,
I had not yet experiencing any disappointment . 

Other than that , there's 3 mandarin songs which no matter how I try , I just couldn't tune it to my liking with the SBX EQ , but I guess the problem is not down to the iem , nor the E5 , it's more likely down to the producers whom how they mastered the song .

Audiophile standards ? looking for vocals ? Bit by bit type of expectations ? 
I don't know , nor that's something I would care , can't be bothered about the above .

I want my music to be loud , to be hifi , got that Bass on my ASG 2.5 , with low gain yes that's enough , on high gain , wow that was unbelievable . the portability , mobility without the hassle having the need to carrying a bunch of cables along .
And most importantly , the freedom to control , Eq , adjust , fine tuning onboard my HTC Android .

The best thing is , it even doesn't cost me a K with a brand new 2.5 , brand new E5 .

I can sincerely tells you , no BS . Sonically , the combinations of the HTC + E5 + ASG 2.5 give me climax , total satisfaction . 

If you're thinking about getting one , just buy one . 
You'll find that your 200 dollars are well spent . Even if you found out it's a disappointment . 
You'll be glad it's just a 200 dollars thing . Not something you had spend thousands on it and fully regret .


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Sorry mate, I sold my Micro already. Didn't take long, 2 days I think. I would just get the Micro (unless the Bluetooth was critical to you). I just used my G3 via OTG to the Micro. In an ideal world iFi would do a Bluetooth version. As good as the E5 is, it would have a tough time from either the amp or DAC perspective keeping up with the Micro. I'm still loving the E5, but if I didn't on occasion need a little pocket amp power and Bluetooth, in all fairness I would have the Micro only, it is that good. That said, I have been using the E5 at times lately and it really is a pretty nice sounding device for a very good price so the E5 can certainly be talked up as a viable alternative due to it's own special features. Bluetooth is an awesome feature and I'm sure iFi will figure that out soon, as will Chord I suspect.




True , I hope CSR can continue the push for extensive research on the next-generation of the APTX , imagine one could save hundreds or even thousands of dollars for cables alone .

You see ppl with 5 pair of iem , spending thousands more for cables for each iem  that's waste of resources . 

The days of stacking are numbered . Not anytime sooner , but if APTX technology can advance rapidly in the next 2-3 years , it's gonna be a game changer . 
Good for us , good for hundreds , thousands , and million more out there . 
Hopefully it happens . Sooner


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> .... Hopefully it happens . Sooner


 
 Couldn't agree more, I've been a Bluetooth evangelist around here for the last 6 months or so, ever since going Bluetooth for portable and getting a small micro wireless speaker system for my office (Kanto YU3 + Sub6). The potential in Bluetooth is stunning.


----------



## krismusic

forty6 said:


> This thing is definitely made for music listening .
> 
> As far as I'm concerned , it's very hifi , I'm enjoying every bit of hifi on it . Till now after owning more than a month , sonically speaking , on Bluetooth with the HTC and the E5 together with the ASG 2.5 , playing the various genre of my collection in spotify from pop , rock , techno , dance , acoustic , live concert , unplugged ,
> I had not yet experiencing any disappointment .
> ...



Thanks man. That was the push I needed.


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> Thanks man. That was the push I needed.




You're welcome bro , I got the final push from pages 103 onwards . Money was well spend , and I never regret it . 

As I purchase both the E5 and the ASG 2.5 brand new , and using just over a month , so if talking about burn in , run time for both are still less than 200 hrs , so in that sense , both are still yet to achieved its optimum results . 

But having said that , I have to admit I'm one of those rare ones whom are not into those sort of rituals .. I'm those believing in plug n play . No complicated things  Best .


----------



## krismusic

forty6 said:


> But having said that , I have to admit I'm one of those rare ones whom are not into those sort of rituals .. I'm those believing in plug n play . No complicated things  Best .



I'm definitely with you on that! I am waiting delivery today. I'll post if I have anything interesting to say. 
Anyone got any suggestions for settings likely to improve the top end of the iPhone?


----------



## Sonic Defender

krismusic said:


> I'm definitely with you on that! I am waiting delivery today. I'll post if I have anything interesting to say.
> Anyone got any suggestions for settings likely to improve the top end of the iPhone?


 
 Is the iPhone rolled off in the treble? If so rather than EQing treble up, gently EQ a few lower frequencies down just a bit. You would be surprised how doing so can unmask other frequencies. Try it and see if that helps, if not EQ treble upward.


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> I'm definitely with you on that! I am waiting delivery today. I'll post if I have anything interesting to say.
> Anyone got any suggestions for settings likely to improve the top end of the iPhone?




Congrats brother , welcome onboard . Awaiting your first impression of your E5 . 

One at a time bro , once you get your hands on it , Connect it on your PC first , and install the required drivers and such , check updates , then you can start fiddling the SBX central .

http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&prodID=22019&prodName=Sound+Blaster+E5




sonic defender said:


> Is the iPhone rolled off in the treble? If so rather than EQing treble up, gently EQ a few lower frequencies down just a bit. You would be surprised how doing so can unmask other frequencies. Try it and see if that helps, if not EQ treble upward.




+1 , fiddling with those settings on the mobile is a satisfying experience . It's fun creating yourself multiply set of your very own personalize sounding signatures profile for the various type of genre music for your collections . 

Not forgetting crystalizer , bass boost , cross over frequency , too !

Have fun man


----------



## krismusic

sonic defender said:


> Is the iPhone rolled off in the treble? If so rather than EQing treble up, gently EQ a few lower frequencies down just a bit. You would be surprised how doing so can unmask other frequencies. Try it and see if that helps, if not EQ treble upward.



Not rolled off. Just a bit sharp and clinical sounding, to my ears. I'd like the sound to be a bit richer without losing detail. Not a big ask!!
Yes. Definitely. One thing I have learned about EQ is that cut is preferable to boost.


----------



## krismusic

forty6 said:


> Congrats brother , welcome onboard . Awaiting your first impression of your E5 .
> 
> One at a time bro , once you get your hands on it , Connect it on your PC first , and install the required drivers and such , check updates , then you can start fiddling the SBX central .
> 
> ...



Thanks for the friendly advice.  I will be using the E5 with my phone. Do I still need to update it via PC?
I just had a snivelling email from Amazon saying they had messed up my delivery and it won't be here for a couple of days!


----------



## Sonic Defender

krismusic said:


> Thanks for the friendly advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Crap that is always a kick in the groin, sorry about your luck mate. Well, Monday it is I guess for you. Personally I have just been using the EQ built into my music player on my phone (ONKYO HF Player), plus I have used the SBX with the bass lightly boosted and I think the crossover frequency was around 95Hz. I was trying to warm the sound up as to my ears the E5 is a detailed device and needed just a hair more warmth.
  
 My guess is if you find the iPhone a little sharp, you will also be seeking to add warmth. I also opted to boost the bass a hair in my case as I was driving the HD600 and with most open cans I like to add about 3db of bass boost just to compensate for the open design. In these cases I have tried cutting the treble down a hair to achieve a similar effect, but it of course won't help with missing impact so the lite bass boost was what I used. I'll be curious to hear how you handle the treble situation and what you think of the results.


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> Thanks for the friendly advice.  I will be using the E5 with my phone. Do I still need to update it via PC?
> I just had a snivelling email from Amazon saying they had messed up my delivery and it won't be here for a couple of days!




What with Amazon ... Thats unfortunate , and Yes bro , I can feel the anticipation of waiting for the items to arrived at the doorstep , and also the frustration of knowing someone / something has screwed up the process .

As for the update , yes you should , in my case , mine were shown on the box listed manufactured dated on August 2015 . So I got to update .
Wait till you receive it , just connect it on the pc and goes from there , install from the Creative site , after successfully installing the required drivers and application on your PC , the application will automatically scan your E5 firmware version . 

You will skip if yours are with the latest updated firmware . if not then you proceed to update .

Check and follow the link below for the latest firmware , application , drivers , for your operating system .

http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&prodID=22019&prodName=Sound+Blaster+E5


In the meantime , you may want to log into the apps store to download both the Sound blaster central and sound blaster service to your mobile first .


----------



## krismusic

sonic defender said:


> Crap that is always a kick in the groin, sorry about your luck mate. Well, Monday it is I guess for you. Personally I have just been using the EQ built into my music player on my phone (ONKYO HF Player), plus I have used the SBX with the bass lightly boosted and I think the crossover frequency was around 95Hz. I was trying to warm the sound up as to my ears the E5 is a detailed device and needed just a hair more warmth.
> 
> My guess is if you find the iPhone a little sharp, you will also be seeking to add warmth. I also opted to boost the bass a hair in my case as I was driving the HD600 and with most open cans I like to add about 3db of bass boost just to compensate for the open design. In these cases I have tried cutting the treble down a hair to achieve a similar effect, but it of course won't help with missing impact so the lite bass boost was what I used. I'll be curious to hear how you handle the treble situation and what you think of the results.



Thanks for the sympathy and the info about your settings. Sounds like we go for a similar sound sig. In fact my full size are HD600's. I mainly listen with my Noble K10's though. They are already slightly lifted in the lower midbass. Maybe dialling down the treble a little might do what I am after. Just sweetening the top end a little. More detail in the bass would be welcome. 
I'm no expert when it comes to making the small adjustments that make all the difference. I just hope I don't end up endlessly fiddling!




forty6 said:


> What with Amazon ... Thats unfortunate , and Yes bro , I can feel the anticipation of waiting for the items to arrived at the doorstep , and also the frustration of knowing someone / something has screwed up the process .
> 
> As for the update , yes you should , in my case , mine were shown on the box listed manufactured dated on August 2015 . So I got to update .
> Wait till you receive it , just connect it on the pc and goes from there , install from the Creative site , after successfully installing the required drivers and application on your PC , the application will automatically scan your E5 firmware version .
> ...



That's great info. Thanks.  excellent idea to download the app. It will give me something to look at once I have finished installing a trapdoor on my front path for that courier!


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> Thanks for the sympathy and the info about your settings. Sounds like we go for a similar sound sig. In fact my full size are HD600's. I mainly listen with my Noble K10's though. They are already slightly lifted in the lower midbass. Maybe dialling down the treble a little might do what I am after. Just sweetening the top end a little. More detail in the bass would be welcome.
> I'm no expert when it comes to making the small adjustments that make all the difference. I just hope I don't end up endlessly fiddling!
> That's great info. Thanks.  excellent idea to download the app. It will give me something to look at once I have finished installing a trapdoor on my front path for that courier!




Yes that's something you're going to do . Fiddling . And you will learn to know it's a joy fiddling with the SBX 

Now eagerly awaiting and looking forward your impression with pairing up the N K10s with the E5 , pretty sure it's gonna to be sound beautifully with its 10 BA drivers , the K10 should be sensitive enough for the E5 , no sweat .


----------



## aoitenshi6509

Finally,
 My E5 has landed
  




  
 Tested on my workstation (ThinkPad W510 ) with tidal, spotify and fidelify
  
  
 I must say ... this is the best buy I ever had


----------



## Forty6

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Finally,
> My E5 has landed
> 
> 
> ...




+1, Good catch bro . 

The E5 is also one of my best catch . 

 Congrats , and enjoy .

Got time , share the listening experience with us .


----------



## krismusic

I cannot get the E5 to Bluetooth with my iPhone. Neither the 5S or 6S. 
Hard wired I can get Soundblaster Central to work although it seems glitchy. 
Soundblaster Remote won't play at all. 
Getting some nasty interference from the 6S. 
I suspected that would be the case as the 6S has lousy shielding. 
Creative do list the 6S as a supported model though...
Main problem is getting Bluetooth paired up. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> I cannot get the E5 to Bluetooth with my iPhone. Neither the 5S or 6S.
> Hard wired I can get Soundblaster Central to work although it seems glitchy.
> Soundblaster Remote won't play at all.
> Getting some nasty interference from the 6S.
> ...




I do not have a iPhone to have it test it out , but for me on my android , be it connected through with Bluetooth direct or NFC , both method works flawlessly well for me .

Both the E5 and the Apple should be able to paired with each other .

Maybe pm one of those Apple users in the links below to ask for advise .

http://www.head-fi.org/t/732171/creative-sound-blaster-e5-headphone-amp-usb-dac-with-otg-toslink-aptx-recording-more/1290


----------



## Sonic Defender

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Finally,
> My E5 has landed
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You need to clean your desk.


----------



## aoitenshi6509

forty6 said:


> +1, Good catch bro .
> 
> The E5 is also one of my best catch .
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks bro ...
 So far I have tested as an USB DAC on my W510 and the result was .... big WOW
  
 I am using a 64 ohm Farreal's earbud, connected as output from this E5 ..
  
 First test was done using Fidelify ... selected the ASIO output to use the E5, all settings was off, equalizer flat, no SBX support, headphone stereo not 7.1 surround
 Played 512 from Lamb of God and oh god ... they sounded better, I can feel Chris Adler's doble pedals impact on my eardrums
 Played Faded from Alan Walker and I can hear those minor sounds which I cannot hear when using Fiio E6 amplifier ( lol )
  
 Second test was done using Spotify with similar songs .... my ears prefer the sounds when playing from Fidelify
  
 Third test was done TIDAL HiFi, again with similar songs ....... selected the E5 as the speaker and the sounds blew me out 
  
 Last test was done using Windows Media Player 12 ...
 okay this might be the most silly thing I ever done, but I am listening to 128kbps mp3 files with this player 
 I selected E5 for the speaker and put a check mark on the "Use 24-bit audio for audio CD's "
http://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af205/aoitenshi6509/misc/WMP_E5_01.jpg
  
 BAM!! drop that bass, baby .... my t. A. T. u.'s remix songs were sounded amazing, I can hear many instruments from that 128kbps files


----------



## Forty6

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Thanks bro ...
> So far I have tested as an USB DAC on my W510 and the result was .... big WOW
> 
> I am using a 64 ohm Farreal's earbud, connected as output from this E5 ..
> ...




Ha , t. A. T .u . 
These 2 Russian babes . I love their song in Russian version more than the English , especially " Not gonna get us " .
Love the " all about us " too , and their mtv . 

Also nice to know you're having so much fun with the E5 all across with your music on various platform .... 

More good times ahead bro, keep pumping out that


----------



## krismusic

A firmware update seems to have helped a lot. 
The phone is now paired with the E5. 
Music plays well with no drop out. 
The App is still very glitchy. It takes a long time to connect and then functions are slow to load. 
Soundblaster Remote Control doesn't recognise the device at all. 
The main thing is that music plays fine without the phone being cabled to the amp which is great. Much more flexible than a stack. 
I will reserve judgment on the SQ until I have had time to experiment and for new toy syndrome to pass. 
Things improved markedly once I figured out how to turn the microphones off in Mixer settings!!
So far I am pretty happy with the default SBX setting. It's very good to have the flexibility to shape the sound. Unlike a conventional amp.


----------



## krismusic

Does anyone else using an iPhone find the app slow via Bluetooth?
Not a big problem. Enjoying the sound of the E5 so far.


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> A firmware update seems to have helped a lot.
> The phone is now paired with the E5.
> Music plays well with no drop out.
> The App is still very glitchy. It takes a long time to connect and then functions are slow to load.
> ...







krismusic said:


> Does anyone else using an iPhone find the app slow via Bluetooth?
> Not a big problem. Enjoying the sound of the E5 so far.




Glad to know that you had it sorted out and enjoying it , until you had the brain burned in to the E5 then you become  
If you're into bass , 
Go get a pair of bass prominent iem to finish off the final touch.

This thing best with iem . I'm currently on high gain mode with the 2.5 , and I'm turning into


----------



## aoitenshi6509

Okay... For the past two days I'm connecting E5 via bluetooth to my xiaomi redmi note 2's phone....

When I stream music from tidal, there is an intermittent delay within the song, sometime the song's tempo changed a bit... This happened randomly but let say 30 from 50 songs in my tidal playlist had this issue...

But when I listen to 128kbps mp3 files via bluetooth, the songs play beautifully, no issues nor lagging nor tempo changing... Just perfect
The same applied on 3 of my flac flies inside my redmi note 2

Maybe I should update the firmware or any workaround for my tidal issue?


----------



## trellus

krismusic said:


> Does anyone else using an iPhone find the app slow via Bluetooth?
> Not a big problem. Enjoying the sound of the E5 so far.




Yes. I like the E5 plenty enough that it doesn't ruin the experience for me, but it is very noticeable to me how slow the app is in connecting and reading settings - and I've unhappily noted that leaving the app and coming back even immediately, it must connect again, taking several seconds, before you can change settings.

In my mind, it's the biggest problem with the setup, and I've noted that it seems to be just as slow whether connected via BT or cable.

Once connected, control is very responsive, but it's annoying that the initial connection is extremely slow.

But overall, I'm still happy with it - I would just be tickled if they could fix this aspect of it, the slow initial connection in the app - as doing so would make tweaking settings far easier.


----------



## krismusic

trellus said:


> Yes. I like the E5 plenty enough that it doesn't ruin the experience for me, but it is very noticeable to me how slow the app is in connecting and reading settings - and I've unhappily noted that leaving the app and coming back even immediately, it must connect again, taking several seconds, before you can change settings.
> 
> In my mind, it's the biggest problem with the setup, and I've noted that it seems to be just as slow whether connected via BT or cable.
> 
> ...



Yup. That's my feeling also.


----------



## Sonic Defender

trellus said:


> But overall, I'm still happy with it - I would just be tickled if they could fix this aspect of it, the slow initial connection in the app - as doing so would make tweaking settings far easier.


 
 Can I ask what people are tweaking via the app? And why if it is simply equalizing wouldn't you use the equalizer in your music player? I'm just trying to figure out what the app provides that people feel they need. Thanks.


----------



## hoshiyomi

I only wish the windows e5 control panel thing can manage the e5 over bluetooth like the android app can.


----------



## aoitenshi6509

hoshiyomi said:


> I only wish the windows e5 control panel thing can manage the e5 over bluetooth like the android app can.




Actually, you can do that with your windows-based pc / laptop 

First, you need to pair your E5 to your pc/laptop and already installed the required drivers via bluetooth connection

Then, while your E5 connected to your pc / laptop, plug in the supplied usb cable from your pc/laptop to your E5, E5's control panel will recognized your E5 

But if you pulled out the usb cable from your E5, the E5's control panel will be unable to control the E5


----------



## trellus

sonic defender said:


> Can I ask what people are tweaking via the app? And why if it is simply equalizing wouldn't you use the equalizer in your music player? I'm just trying to figure out what the app provides that people feel they need. Thanks.




SBX settings, for one; level of bass boost, crossover frequency, crystallizer settings, etc.

E5 EQ (though I do this less often), for apps on iPhone which do not have EQ (like Tidal).


----------



## krismusic

trellus said:


> SBX settings, for one; level of bass boost, crossover frequency, crystallizer settings, etc.
> 
> E5 EQ (though I do this less often), for apps on iPhone which do not have EQ (like Tidal).


I don't understand the crossover and ironically it is the only setting without an information tab. 
What is it crossing over between?


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> I don't understand the crossover and ironically it is the only setting without an information tab.
> What is it crossing over between?




Crossovers split the audio signal into separate frequency bands that can be separately routed to loudspeakers , tweeters subwoofer etc ..


----------



## golfpro

sonic defender said:


> Can I ask what people are tweaking via the app? And why if it is simply equalizing wouldn't you use the equalizer in your music player? I'm just trying to figure out what the app provides that people feel they need. Thanks.


 

 I believe the E5's EQ is on the chip, and not just a program like all the other EQ apps.  I believe the E5's EQ sounds better than all the other programs I tried.  And the other settings are in the same place as the EQ.  I've had best results with the source flat, and use the E5's EQ.
  
 Also Spotify uses your devices EQ, and I don't think Tidal has an EQ.


----------



## golfpro

Basically it boosts the bass frequency.  I usually have it set about 60-70Hz, but some go lower.


----------



## krismusic

sonic defender said:


> Can I ask what people are tweaking via the app? And why if it is simply equalizing wouldn't you use the equalizer in your music player? I'm just trying to figure out what the app provides that people feel they need. Thanks.



The app is one of the most interesting things about the E5 IMO. It basically gives a touchscreen interface with all the functions of the E5. 



forty6 said:


> Crossovers split the audio signal into separate frequency bands that can be separately routed to loudspeakers , tweeters subwoofer etc ..







golfpro said:


> Basically it boosts the bass frequency.  I usually have it set about 60-70Hz, but some go lower.



What I don't quite get is what it is crossing between. I guess the bass and the rest of the frequencies. I'm familiar with a crossover distributing frequencies to the driver most appropriate to handle them. ie. Sub, mids and tops. I don't see how that can work with a pair of headphones.


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> The app is one of the most interesting things about the E5 IMO. It basically gives a touchscreen interface with all the functions of the E5.
> 
> What I don't quite get is what it is crossing between. I guess the bass and the rest of the frequencies. I'm familiar with a crossover distributing frequencies to the driver most appropriate to handle them. ie. Sub, mids and tops. I don't see how that can work with a pair of headphones.




You're right in some ways , probably works best with those home theater system , full size speakers set up , 2.1 , 5.1 7.1 system etc .. 
But with the ASG 2.5 iem , you can feel the overwhelming sub bass response slamming out from its huge 14.2mm dynamic driver . 
Not only it house a 14.2mm dynamic driver pushing out sub bass like , there's also 2 BA tweeter within . 
So you really get to feel frequencies being distributed and that response when fiddling with the cross over settings .

Currently I'm anywhere between 82-126 . It all depends on what my mood is or my genres of music .
I say to really have a good feel for it , choose a pair of dynamic driver iem , or heard phones .

I always use this video as a reference to how much bass I'm getting , how hard that bass hit , how tight that punch is , this video is very good to use it to fine tune my settings on the SBX , EQ .


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/mhBmUv6i93o[/VIDEO]


----------



## Sonic Defender

The whole crossover frequency feels more like the point is where the bass boost centers on much like with a parametric EQ notch setting, and if so that is not even remotely a crossover.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> The whole crossover frequency feels more like the point is where the bass boost centers on much like with a parametric EQ notch setting, and if so that is not even remotely a crossover.




Whatever bro , this thing helps and it makes wonder on my music


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Any1 can comment on how good the positional sound is using virtual 7.1 surround as opposed to "plain" stereo? SBX = disabled. I'm thinking mostly PC gaming here, it might possibly have slight bit of impact to how music soundstaging is portrayed (due likelyhood of HRTF adjustments) but yea I'm more curious about the pc gaming aspect.
  
 I'm still slightly bit interested in this for use with my computer mainly but I'm unsure whether or not to pick G5 or E5 if giving it a try. G5 would have also 5.1 virtual surround (unless E5 has been updated to have this settings these days?). I typically prefer 5.1 speaker setting with Realtek onboard chips than 7.1, the difference isn't huge but I feel it's more easier to tell the directions with 5.1, 7.1 gets too complicated for stereo headphones I suppose (or lack of proper 7.1 signal processing support in games in general).
  
 G5 has these annoying leds I cannot shut off (wouldn't want to go crazy with tape over it) though and I'm unsure if I will truly need Bluetooth support with E5 (it would be nice to have though the few times it comes handy I suppose). The E5 isn't really much expensier on amazon in europe compared to G5.


----------



## OldDude04

krismusic said:


> Does anyone else using an iPhone find the app slow via Bluetooth?
> Not a big problem. Enjoying the sound of the E5 so far.


 
  
 Quote:


trellus said:


> Yes. I like the E5 plenty enough that it doesn't ruin the experience for me, but it is very noticeable to me how slow the app is in connecting and reading settings - and I've unhappily noted that leaving the app and coming back even immediately, it must connect again, taking several seconds, before you can change settings.
> 
> In my mind, it's the biggest problem with the setup, and I've noted that it seems to be just as slow whether connected via BT or cable.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I usually use my FiiO E17K for portable listening, but after reading what you guys wrote, I decided to check if there were any problems using the E5 via Bluetooth on my android based LG G5. I had no latency issues at all, the app and widget worked well and connected instantly. Maybe there is an issue with the iOS version of the app?


----------



## OldDude04

rpgwizard said:


> Any1 can comment on how good the positional sound is using virtual 7.1 surround as opposed to "plain" stereo? SBX = disabled. I'm thinking mostly PC gaming here, it might possibly have slight bit of impact to how music soundstaging is portrayed (due likelyhood of HRTF adjustments) but yea I'm more curious about the pc gaming aspect.
> 
> I'm still slightly bit interested in this for use with my computer mainly but I'm unsure whether or not to pick G5 or E5 if giving it a try. G5 would have also 5.1 virtual surround (unless E5 has been updated to have this settings these days?). I typically prefer 5.1 speaker setting with Realtek onboard chips than 7.1, the difference isn't huge but I feel it's more easier to tell the directions with 5.1, 7.1 gets too complicated for stereo headphones I suppose (or lack of proper 7.1 signal processing support in games in general).
> 
> G5 has these annoying leds I cannot shut off (wouldn't want to go crazy with tape over it) though and I'm unsure if I will truly need Bluetooth support with E5 (it would be nice to have though the few times it comes handy I suppose). The E5 isn't really much expensier on amazon in europe compared to G5.


 
  
 If portability isn't a concern for you, and you prefer 5.1, look into the Sound Blaster Omni. It would give you what you're looking for as far as gaming, no annoying LED's and its a good bit cheaper than either the G5 or E5.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

olddude04 said:


> If portability isn't a concern for you, and you prefer 5.1, look into the Sound Blaster Omni. It would give you what you're looking for as far as gaming, no annoying LED's and its a good bit cheaper than either the G5 or E5.


 
  
 I'm fairly sure the Omni, being a bit older, uses the same kind of software implementation/driver package as the Z-series internal cards which doesn't allow you to set the Creative driver panel to 5.1 speakers when headphone jack is used and thus you don't get proper virtual surround processing and have to use "headphone" to get sound as it also seems to have outputs for speaker sets which Creative implemented so it shuts off the various outputs based on what your headphone/speaker setting is set to the the creative panel. I already have a ZxR but it didn't last long in my PC, I prefer Realtek onboard due to not being able to get true 5.1 signal processing with headphone useage.


----------



## OldDude04

rpgwizard said:


> I'm fairly sure the Omni, being a bit older, uses the same kind of software implementation/driver package as the Z-series internal cards which doesn't allow you to set the Creative driver panel to 5.1 speakers when headphone jack is used and thus you don't get proper virtual surround processing and have to use "headphone" to get sound as it also seems to have outputs for speaker sets which Creative implemented so it shuts off the various outputs based on what your headphone/speaker setting is set to the the creative panel. I already have a ZxR but it didn't last long in my PC, I prefer Realtek onboard due to not being able to get true 5.1 signal processing with headphone useage.


 
  
 Is this the setting you were talking about?


----------



## OldDude04

olddude04 said:


> Is this the setting you were talking about?


 
  
 If that is the setting you were talking about, I think you're spot on. I set the settings as you see in the image, with headphones in and ran the test, the center channel, subwoofer channel, and rear channels made no sound in my headphones.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

olddude04 said:


> If that is the setting you were talking about, I think you're spot on. I set the settings as you see in the image, with headphones in and ran the test, the center channel, subwoofer channel, and rear channels made no sound in my headphones.


 

 That's an indication they treat the headphone jack and "front speaker" plugs differently. Ideally it should be handled like front speaker (black) output normally gets with headphones too, I'm not sure exactly how they do it with these E5/G5 when processing virtual surround but it seems like they've fixed this. Well it could be just that particular test but I'm pretty sure in games it will also make the rear directional sounds muted very likely on this Omni which seems to not be the case with G5/E5 at least.

 It's also the same with Realtek, if using the rear motherboard "front speaker" black colored jack and using 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setting, rear positioned sounds will sound properly but with headphone jack they will be heavily muted (not dead silent but enough to not give ideal results).

 This is the reason G5 or E5 interests me as they finally seem to have adressed this surround thing properly but why can't they also allow 5.1 setting on E5 like G5 (probably Creative be like, you have 7.1 you no need 5.1!!! well not if you have ears and actually made comparisons...), tiny things like this upsets me a lot lol.

 I find only one less than ideal youtube video which has tried to compare plain stereo vs virtual surround speaker processing (a difference seems to translate through youtube whether your listening settings are) in Star Wars Battlefront but it's not that good for the reason most of the sounds come from so far away and also not containing many rear directional sounds for comparison.
  
 2:15 for with G5 and virtual surround vs without and plain stereo processing at 3:21


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> Whatever bro , this thing helps and it makes wonder on my music


 
 Dude, I never said it didn't help, I actually use it and do find it helps a little. All I was saying is that it appears to function not as a crossover per say and more like a notch setting. I wasn't dissing it's value.


----------



## krismusic

sonic defender said:


> Dude, I never said it didn't help, I actually use it and do find it helps a little. All I was saying is that it appears to function not as a crossover per say and more like a notch setting. I wasn't dissing it's value.



I think it helps to use settings if you know what they are actually doing and what they are intended for. Interesting that the crossover setting is the only one without an info tab...


----------



## Forty6

As far as the cross over frequency in the SBX are concerned , I see that and use that as sort of a bass management .

For instances , this management allows me to say determine the point at which lower frequencies are being sent to my ASG 2.5 twin BA tweeters and its 14.2mm dynamic driver via the crossover settings. It's interesting and it works with the music all the time , it's been implemented there for such use as what 
the name has already says it's cross over frequency . So I'm using it as what the name has suggested . 

Let's enjoy the music without complicated , the more complicated it becomes , the less you get to enjoy your music .
If it sounds good , and easily to finely tuned to our liking using all the settings provided in the SBX , that's what the user wants and that's the most paramount .

Just use it as what the name has suggested .


----------



## OldDude04

rpgwizard said:


> That's an indication they treat the headphone jack and "front speaker" plugs differently. Ideally it should be handled like front speaker (black) output normally gets with headphones too, I'm not sure exactly how they do it with these E5/G5 when processing virtual surround but it seems like they've fixed this. Well it could be just that particular test but I'm pretty sure in games it will also make the rear directional sounds muted very likely on this Omni which seems to not be the case with G5/E5 at least.
> 
> It's also the same with Realtek, if using the rear motherboard "front speaker" black colored jack and using 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setting, rear positioned sounds will sound properly but with headphone jack they will be heavily muted (not dead silent but enough to not give ideal results).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just tried playing some GTA V using the settings in the pic below on my E5 and it worked fantastically. I could really tell the difference between SBX on and off. I tried things like getting in a gunfight and turning 360 slowly to detect what direction I was being fired at, driving a front engine and rear engine vehicle to hear the difference between them, driving into to things forward and in reverse, and then of course because its GTA, I threw a bunch of grenades and stickies and turned to test different sections of the virtual surround. I then tried the same using the Omni, and it didn't work at all for surround. Stereo only with the headphone in. Hope that helps you in your decision.


----------



## krismusic

forty6 said:


> As far as the cross over frequency in the SBX are concerned , I see that and use that as sort of a bass management .
> 
> For instances , this management allows me to say determine the point at which lower frequencies are being sent to my ASG 2.5 twin BA tweeters and its 14.2mm dynamic driver via the crossover settings. It's interesting and it works with the music all the time , it's been implemented there for such use as what
> the name has already says it's cross over frequency . So I'm using it as what the name has suggested .
> ...



Unless you have the drivers in your headphones wired separately and you are using an active crossover, you are not sending different frequencies to different drivers. AFAIK.


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> Unless you have the drivers in your headphones wired separately and you are using an active crossover, you are not sending different frequencies to different drivers. AFAIK.




Nevertheless bro , the results with the 2.5 is very prominent .
The cross over helps redistributing and alters in a good way .
I'm happy with the end result . Wired or not , for me that's not a issue . It's the end result which count which I care most .


----------



## ogredescollines

Hello everyone 

First, excuse my English, I help me with Google Translate but it isn't perfect. I hope you understand me, if it does not, do not hesitate to tell me ^^

Well... I purchased the E5 there are a little over a year. What attracted me, it is mostly good reviews and the smartphone compatibililty. In USB with my Motorola Moto G 4G (XT1039) under Android 5.1 and my headphones AKG Q701, it was perfect! What sound quality, I really rediscovered the pleasure of listening to music!

But. I recently bought a new smartphone, the Huawei P9. He is currently running Android 6.0. I can't run the E5.

Huawei P9 has Type C microUSB. Whether the cable supplied with the manufacturer ("classic" USB to microUSB C) or with it : https://www.amazon.fr/NPET-compatible-Tablette-ChromeBook-Equip%C3%A9es/dp/B01GJEV01I/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1473435071&sr=8-17&keywords=cable+USB+C+OTG
The E5 is detected with Sound Blaster Central (Sound Blaster Services is also installed), but no sound from the headphone jacks of E5... just a breath, regardless of the position of the volume knob.

Android to me suggests that they are OTG cable since propose to transfer pictures / files. Wait... It is OTG cable that I set link?

I thought I'd try a different cable (https://www.amazon.fr/Inateck-USB3-1-Samsung-OnePlus-Noir-gris/dp/B01E6VOIN8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1473435040&sr=8-3&keywords=cable+USB+C+OTG) but I just tried to Bluetooth (I had not thought of before ^^), same thing.

Anyone know how? Thank you in advance, and sorry again for my english


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

olddude04 said:


> I just tried playing some GTA V using the settings in the pic below on my E5 and it worked fantastically. I could really tell the difference between SBX on and off. I tried things like getting in a gunfight and turning 360 slowly to detect what direction I was being fired at, driving a front engine and rear engine vehicle to hear the difference between them, driving into to things forward and in reverse, and then of course because its GTA, I threw a bunch of grenades and stickies and turned to test different sections of the virtual surround. I then tried the same using the Omni, and it didn't work at all for surround. Stereo only with the headphone in. Hope that helps you in your decision.


 
  
 Thanks although for me the Omni was never part of my consideration, only E5 or G5 that I have trouble picking between but I think it might be smarter for me to try G5 first and see if I find 5.1 virtual surround better working or not than 7.1 and then if I don't find 5.1 better I could return the G5 and pick up an E5.


----------



## aoitenshi6509

ogredescollines said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Hello,
Maybe it was caused by your OS (Operating System) .. I mean, maybe E5 is not supported to run on android 6.0 for now, perhaps somewhere in the future Creative will fix this issue 

Meanwhile, here are some photos when I was doing some experiments with my E5 

Charging my E5 using xiaomi powerbank while the E5 was connected via usb into my cellphone


Chord Mojo connected as an amp from my E5


It was great "playing around" with this dac-amp


----------



## Forty6

Here's mine .  

I got to say , the results of playing live material on the E5+Mojo is most enjoyable . Absolutely sound outstanding .

The 1 thing I love about the E5 is and the SBX central . 
The SBX apps with the E5 is simplify enough to be portable otg daily with fuss free operations all rounded with tons of useful features for its users .
The E5 DAC/AMP has proved its worth . Pairing it up Bluetooth with a APTX enabled Android device give its users that true experience of how the audio improves with the transmission of sound via high resolution aptx Bluetooth , giving you the ultimate listening experience in Bluetooth like never before .

Absolutely sound blaster


----------



## krismusic

I'm surprised that people pair the E5 with a Mojo. 
Two very different devices. Designed to do very different jobs IMHO. 
The E5 is an interesting fun device but I would not describe it as high quality or accurate. 
These are definitely things that the Mojo are trying to achieve. 
I think you are using two conflicting devices. Each to their own though.


----------



## Forty6

ogredescollines said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> First, excuse my English, I help me with Google Translate but it isn't perfect. I hope you understand me, if it does not, do not hesitate to tell me ^^
> 
> ...




Running android 6.0 ? 
Now You might want to enable it in developer options . take a couple of mins to have a good read about this first .

http://www.addictivetips.com/android/how-to-set-the-default-usb-connection-type-in-android-6-0/

Hope it helps to rectify the problem .


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> I'm surprised that people pair the E5 with a Mojo.
> Two very different devices. Designed to do very different jobs IMHO.
> The E5 is an interesting fun device but I would not describe it as high quality or accurate.
> These are definitely things that the Mojo are trying to achieve.
> I think you are using two conflicting devices. Each to their own though.




Try it and you'll know it . When E5+mojo pair up , even my beloved ASG 2.5 opens up in soundstage to another level .


----------



## Sonic Defender

krismusic said:


> I'm surprised that people pair the E5 with a Mojo.
> Two very different devices. Designed to do very different jobs IMHO.
> The E5 is an interesting fun device but I would not describe it as high quality or accurate.
> These are definitely things that the Mojo are trying to achieve.
> I think you are using two conflicting devices. Each to their own though.


 
 I don't know, I think the sound can be said to be high quality, it does have a little processed sound to it, but it seems to respect the fundamentals enough to still do a solid job. I don't think compared to something like the iDSD Micro it is going to wow people, but for the market segment the E5 is aimed at it seems to be a solid device. I enjoy it well enough, but I won't pretend it has made me forget my Micro, that was one of the best little devices I have ever used. If it had Bluetooth I would never have sold it.


----------



## krismusic

sonic defender said:


> I don't know, I think the sound can be said to be high quality, it does have a little processed sound to it, but it seems to respect the fundamentals enough to still do a solid job. I don't think compared to something like the iDSD Micro it is going to wow people, but for the market segment the E5 is aimed at it seems to be a solid device. I enjoy it well enough, but I won't pretend it has made me forget my Micro, that was one of the best little devices I have ever used. If it had Bluetooth I would never have sold it.



I I didn't mean to rubbish the E5. I just think that it is a very different proposition to the Mojo. 
Agreed. The Bluetooth feature is brilliant.


----------



## Forty6

The DAC on the E5 is powered by Cirrus Logic flagship CS4398 , and this CS4398 can be found on the TOTL AK380 series . And that AK can be more than 4k .

By making use of the E5 DAC and the mojo class A type high power output amp , it adds colours to my music . Opens up the soundstage and push my 2.5 to another lever , very prominent especially when playing live materials .


----------



## golfpro

To say the E5 does not have high quality sound is ridiculous.  The E5 is a great device.  Like many others, I had the mojo and E5, and I sold my mojo and kept the E5.  Every time I listened to the mojo, it lasted about 15 minutes then I was right back to the E5.  I recorded my drum set and then played it through the E5 and mojo.  The E5 produces the best representation of what live drums sound like.  The mojo made the drums sound very clean, but also processed and not natural sounding, more like a drum machine. 
  
 The E5 and mojo are just on different ends of the spectrum in terms of sound.  The E5 pairs very well with the Aurisonics line.  The E5 sounds more like live music, the mojo more like a studio sound that is processed through all the equipment.  The mojo sounds better for the "reference" type sound. 
  
 So if you like the sound of a live band in a club, you make like the E5 more.  If you like electronic music, a "reference" sound, or like the catch phrase of "what the artist intended it to sound like", you will probably like the mojo better.
  
 I am a musician and I prefer the E5 because it is closest to what real instruments sound like.  The mojo was nice and clean, but it sounds too processed and had absolutely no bass compared to the E5.
  
 I am beginning to think many of the "experts" on this site have never been to a concert, or been in the same room as a live instrument.


----------



## HotIce

I agree on the E5 being a very nice device. It sounds really good (I keep all the sound processing off).
 If I define the E12 sound as "warm", I could define the E5 one as "liquid".
 The only cons applies if you have an hard to drive, high Z, headphone, with which the E5 will not be the best coupling.


----------



## Forty6

I'm having and enjoying both worlds right now  OTG I had the best portability 200+ could buy . At home use , I had one of the best combo mix to play around to satisfy my audio needs  without burning a hole in the pocket .


----------



## aoitenshi6509

well, actually my idea of pairing E5 to mojo was pure experimental and I am not going to go outside, wearing E5 and mojo as a necklace 
  
 here is how I "carry" my E5 daily :

  
 the only problem is, the E5 will eventually fell of from its place since the 3.5mm port was not designed to hold anything heavier than 300 grams 
  
 I guess I need to find a good pouch for my E5 since I am going to wear it around my shoulder 
 I think I can find one on my local cellphone store, they should have many pouches 
  
 Again, E5 is a great device, you can listen to high quality audio and still able to receive phone calls from your android phone


----------



## Sonic Defender

golfpro said:


> I am beginning to think many of the "experts" on this site have never been to a concert, or been in the same room as a live instrument.


 
 I think you might want to reconsider that statement about the "experts". I'm not in that group for certain; however, I have played drums for more than 30 years and have seen many concerts, many concerts. All kinds of venues. I think the notion that live is how music is supposed to sound is rather misguided. First off, most venues have different acoustics so which one is the correct one? The number of people in attendance, the humidity in the air any number of factors again shifts the live venue. The sound people shape the sound to their interpretation, many instruments are processed and amplified, they are tuned differently. The list of confounds in live venues goes on and on and on so how it can be the measuring stick evades me.
  
 Further, a great deal of music is conceived and designed for consumption not in live settings. If the music is performed live it is for promotional purposes and the artists probably feel the live venues actually aren't able to recreate the studio sound they shaped. And even if we decide live venues are the standard, who gets to decide what a live venue needs to sound like to be reference? How about all of those acoustic instruments that the crafts-people carefully create to have a unique voicing, which one is the correct live voicing? I for one don't subscribe to live is the measure and I have been attending concerts since 1980.


----------



## krismusic

golfpro said:


> To say the E5 does not have high quality sound is ridiculous.  The E5 is a great device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about ridiculous . It's a different opinion to yours is all. 
I certainly do not consider myself an expert but I have been seriously interested in how I listen to music for over 40 yrs. 
On that basis I think my opinion is as valid as anyone else's. That's all it is though. An opinion. 




hotice said:


> I agree on the E5 being a very nice device. It sounds really good (I keep all the sound processing off).
> If I define the E12 sound as "warm", I could define the E5 one as "liquid".
> The only cons applies if you have an hard to drive, high Z, headphone, with which the E5 will not be the best coupling.


 in fact for me the top end is where the E5 has disappointed me. I wish I could agree that it sounds liquid. That's exactly what I would like!


----------



## Forty6

Lowest price unlocked @159 . If ppl haven't done so or still hesitating with the original price of 199 , can considering join in the drop now .
2 days left 

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/creative-sound-blaster-e5-usb-dac-amp-combo?referer=MJZ2LG


----------



## aoitenshi6509

okay,
  
 Just upgraded to the latest firmware for my E5 and now I have one question ..
 How do I turn off the powerbank feature when E5 connected to my android phone (Xiaomi Redmi Note 2)?
 It should be double press on the power button, right?
 Double pressed the power button, the led on the power button blinks but the E5 is still charging my phone ... Do I miss something here?


----------



## Forty6

aoitenshi6509 said:


> okay,
> 
> Just upgraded to the latest firmware for my E5 and now I have one question ..
> How do I turn off the powerbank feature when E5 connected to my android phone (Xiaomi Redmi Note 2)?
> ...




I haven't tested this feature , I test it first , but I guess it only works with the otg micro usb to Micro usb , not the standard usb


----------



## aoitenshi6509

forty6 said:


> I haven't tested this feature , I test it first , but I guess it only works with the otg micro usb to Micro usb , not the standard usb




Alrighty...
Just tested the double pressed power button when my E5 was connected to my laptop... And it was working...

So I guess that feature only work when connecting your E5 to pc/laptop..

Hopefully Creative will come up with a new firmware to make the same function for smartphones.


----------



## LoliPopAudio

Hello guys,
  
 I was wondering about buying one sound blaster E5 to pair up with my wonderful Presonus Eris E8 for music listening.
  
 I was wondering if there are any LED lights in the dark as I also watch movies on this thing and I was wondering is there will be any that will distract me away.
  
 Any owners want to shed a light on this?


----------



## OldDude04

There are no really bright ones, but there are some. A ring of light around both the Power/Bluetooth button and the SBX button. Also 3 tiny dots of light indicating the battery life. The good news is that all the lights are on the same side and easily directed away from you if that little bit of light is found to be distracting.


----------



## LoliPopAudio

GREAT !
  
 Nothing a bit of Electrical Scotch tape won't hide.


----------



## RojasTKD

aoitenshi6509 said:


> okay,
> 
> Just upgraded to the latest firmware for my E5 and now I have one question ..
> How do I turn off the powerbank feature when E5 connected to my android phone (Xiaomi Redmi Note 2)?
> ...


 
  
  


aoitenshi6509 said:


> Alrighty...
> Just tested the double pressed power button when my E5 was connected to my laptop... And it was working...
> 
> So I guess that feature only work when connecting your E5 to pc/laptop..
> ...


 
  

 I assume you using the larger USB A of the E5 into the Micro USB of your phone. In this case it will always charge you phone as this is a spec implemented by Google, I believe, and the E5 has no option. It been said that they have trying to get that changed but apparently nothing has happened so far. This has been mentioned before in this forum. So creative can do nothing about it at this point via firmware or otherwise.
  
 If you use the Micro USB to Micro USB connection then you phone will charge the E5, but double tapping the power button will disable this.


----------



## aoitenshi6509

rojastkd said:


> I assume you using the larger USB A of the E5 into the Micro USB of your phone. In this case it will always charge you phone as this is a spec implemented by Google, I believe, and the E5 has no option. It been said that they have trying to get that changed but apparently nothing has happened so far. This has been mentioned before in this forum. So creative can do nothing about it at this point via firmware or otherwise.
> 
> If you use the Micro USB to Micro USB connection then you phone will charge the E5, but double tapping the power button will disable this.


 
  
 Thanks for the info #ThumbsUp
 I've just done a lot reading from page one and you are right, I should be using micro usb male to micro usb male to get that benefit ..
 lucky I have some usb otg cables lying around me


----------



## RojasTKD

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Thanks for the info #ThumbsUp
> I've just done a lot reading from page one and you are right, I should be using micro usb male to micro usb male to get that benefit ..
> lucky I have some usb otg cables lying around me


 

 Great! It's nice when you don't have to buy new cables.


----------



## krismusic

rojastkd said:


> Great! It's nice when you don't have to buy new cables.



Try the Bluetooth. A revelation not having the phone tethered.


----------



## Forty6

The main selling point on the E5 is really that Aptx enabled Bluetooth .
No other DAP/AMP comes with Aptx enabled Bluetooth for the price of less than 200usd . 
Not even those high pricing Sony's comes with Aptx enabled . 
The nearest one on the market is the onkyo . But then the onkyo dp-x1 come with a price tag of nearly a K .
The AK? Price wise they're from another planet .

The E5 wins hands down .


----------



## RojasTKD

krismusic said:


> Try the Bluetooth. A revelation not having the phone tethered.




With my phone that how I usually use mine. Though with my Axon 7 I don't need an external DAC/AMP on the go that is even more convenient.


----------



## krismusic

forty6 said:


> The main selling point on the E5 is really that Aptx enabled Bluetooth .
> No other DAP/AMP comes with Aptx enabled Bluetooth for the price of less than 200usd .
> Not even those high pricing Sony's comes with Aptx enabled .
> The nearest one on the market is the onkyo . But then the onkyo dp-x1 come with a price tag of nearly a K .
> ...



A shame that the iPhone doesn't support Aptx. It sounds absolutely fine to me with 4.2 though.


----------



## krismusic

rojastkd said:


> With my phone that how I usually use mine. Though with my Axon 7 I don't need an external DAC/AMP on the go that is even more convenient.



I don't think I would like to be without the E5's DSP.


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> A shame that the iPhone doesn't support Aptx. It sounds absolutely fine to me with 4.2 though.




So now that Apple have decided to remove the headphone jack in the iPhone 7 and iPhone 7 Plus, 
I can visualize Bluetooth will become the primary means of connecting headphones for most iPhone users unless one don't despise those wired Lightning earbuds which comes included in the box , but kinda sure there will be some sort of connectors coming out in the market in the coming months .

Have read that the next generation of 5.0 Bluetooth are on par with those of csr Aptx . 
The future looks more and more promising with Bluetooth audio . 
Cables a pain .


----------



## neodata686

I'm getting a very large amount of hiss with my Shure 535s. Not only is it very evident when there's no audio but on softer tracks it completely ruins the sound. The included level actuator with the Shures eliminates it and I ordered the $10 UE Buffer Jack to see how that does. Will report back.


----------



## Forty6

neodata686 said:


> I'm getting a very large amount of hiss with my Shure 535s. Not only is it very evident when there's no audio but on softer tracks it completely ruins the sound. The included level actuator with the Shures eliminates it and I ordered the $10 UE Buffer Jack to see how that does. Will report back.




Me too , all across of all iem I had in hand . But the hiss is only evident when I near max the volume in the SBX central


----------



## neodata686

Mines evident when it's not even hooked up to a computer or anything. Simply turning on the device starts the hiss. Even if the volume knob is all the way down. I'm just using the Shure level actuator until the UE Buffer Jack comes in otherwise it's unbearable.


----------



## Forty6

neodata686 said:


> Mines evident when it's not even hooked up to a computer or anything. Simply turning on the device starts the hiss. Even if the volume knob is all the way down. I'm just using the Shure level actuator until the UE Buffer Jack comes in otherwise it's unbearable.




Shure sure is sensitive. Not with my pair of ASG . 
They started to pick up hiss only when I'm coming near max on speaker , Bluetooth volume in SBX central apps .


----------



## Sonic Defender

Despite loving my E5, I may be selling it. I only purchased it for the odd time I might want an amp for mobile use. I used it for that today and I just can't stand having wires when on the go so I'm just going to stick with Bluetooth from my phone. If the songs are too quiet I'll just delete them off my phone and not bother. Shame, the E5 is really very nice, but at home I just wouldn't have much use for it.
  
 But for the record, this device is well worth the money and I'm glad I had the opportunity to hear it as I had wondered about it. Hopefully more companies get BT for such devices.


----------



## trellus

sonic defender said:


> Despite loving my E5, I may be selling it. I only purchased it for the odd time I might want an amp for mobile use. I used it for that today and I just can't stand having wires when on the go so I'm just going to stick with Bluetooth from my phone. If the songs are too quiet I'll just delete them off my phone and not bother. Shame, the E5 is really very nice, but at home I just wouldn't have much use for it.
> 
> But for the record, this device is well worth the money and I'm glad I had the opportunity to hear it as I had wondered about it. Hopefully more companies get BT for such devices.


 

 You might consider the little brother Sound Blaster E3 if the size of the E5 was part of the objection and not just the wires.
  
 Also, the E3 has a clip -- I use it at the gym and it clips fine to my workout shirt, and I snake the cable down my shirt to the E3.  
  
 I, too, much prefer a complete lack of wires so about 80% of the time at the gym I'm using bluetooth headphones, but occasionally I want to enjoy some wired on-ears (like my eGrados) and so the E3 comes out and works quite well.
  
 I also take the E3 and some in-ears as my "backup" in my workout bag in case I can't use my Bluetooth 'phones for any reason (my workout mate sometimes forgets his headphones and so I loan him my Bluetooth headphones, usually my Sony ZX770BN or Sound Blaster Jam, and I pull out the E3 and IEM's in that case for myself.)


----------



## Jupit3r

Totally awesome, Creative has been really good at making those high performance but affordable audio gadgets.


----------



## Sonic Defender

trellus said:


> You might consider the little brother Sound Blaster E3 if the size of the E5 was part of the objection and not just the wires.


 
 Ultimately it is just the wires, I bloody hate them for portable, and can barely tolerate them at home either. Prior to going BT for portable I had a DP-X1 with an Oppo PM3 balanced and it was a great rig, but I was always fiddling with wires and trying hard to avoid them getting caught on seats and other bus passengers bags and such. Sometimes the wires were getting yanked out by other people, I just can't abide wires anymore. It had been many months wire free when I picked up the E5; I was hoping maybe I wouldn't mind the wires after the break, but no, I hated the wires within minutes. The days of wires are mercifully numbered if you ask me, and I think once wireless technology gets even better (and it is already very good) I don't think many people will miss wires. Well, except for the people making custom cables, they may not be so pleased, but every dog has his day they say.


----------



## trellus

sonic defender said:


> Ultimately it is just the wires, I bloody hate them for portable, and can barely tolerate them at home either. Prior to going BT for portable I had a DP-X1 with an Oppo PM3 balanced and it was a great rig, but I was always fiddling with wires and trying hard to avoid them getting caught on seats and other bus passengers bags and such. Sometimes the wires were getting yanked out by other people, I just can't abide wires anymore. It had been many months wire free when I picked up the E5; I was hoping maybe I wouldn't mind the wires after the break, but no, I hated the wires within minutes. The days of wires are mercifully numbered if you ask me, and I think once wireless technology gets even better (and it is already very good) I don't think many people will miss wires. Well, except for the people making custom cables, they may not be so pleased, but every dog has his day they say.




Doing chores in the kitchen and mostly wireless - E3 Bluetooth connection to iPhone on counter - then took out trash and out phone in pocket, unwired from everything.

I'll grant you that it's not completely unwired but nearly so with very little wire exposed and definitely not exposed by being connected to phone, which I can't stand when I'm mobile and on the go.


----------



## kwanying

Hi, I just got my SB E5 for use with ps4. But there is one problem the setting (configure LINE/MIC/OPTICAL IN Jack as: Line-in or Microphone) doesn’t work on the sound blaster app (android). It only works when you switch the configure for the first time.
  
 Ex: Setting on Line-in if I switch to microphone is work as mic in (ext mic), but then when I switch off the SB E5 and turn on it again it won’t work even thought the setting is still on mic-in. So I have to switch it back to Line-in again then back to mic-in for it to work.Happens everytime I turn SB E5 on again. Can anyone please help check if its normal or i got a faulty unit? And is there a way to make the setting as mic-in default without pc?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Forty6

trellus said:


> Doing chores in the kitchen and mostly wireless - E3 Bluetooth connection to iPhone on counter - then took out trash and out phone in pocket, unwired from everything.
> 
> I'll grant you that it's not completely unwired but nearly so with very little wire exposed and definitely not exposed by being connected to phone, which I can't stand when I'm mobile and on the go.




Your a handsome , but look , shave that mustache


----------



## Forty6

kwanying said:


> Hi, I just got my SB E5 for use with ps4. But there is one problem the setting (configure LINE/MIC/OPTICAL IN Jack as: Line-in or Microphone) doesn’t work on the sound blaster app (android). It only works when you switch the configure for the first time.
> 
> Ex: Setting on Line-in if I switch to microphone is work as mic in (ext mic), but then when I switch off the SB E5 and turn on it again it won’t work even thought the setting is still on mic-in. So I have to switch it back to Line-in again then back to mic-in for it to work.Happens everytime I turn SB E5 on again. Can anyone please help check if its normal or i got a faulty unit? And is there a way to make the setting as mic-in default without pc?
> 
> Thanks in advance




I just tested it with mine , I switched to Mic in setting from the apps , then I switched off the E5 , turned back on , the Mic settings remains .


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Ultimately it is just the wires, I bloody hate them for portable, and can barely tolerate them at home either. Prior to going BT for portable I had a DP-X1 with an Oppo PM3 balanced and it was a great rig, but I was always fiddling with wires and trying hard to avoid them getting caught on seats and other bus passengers bags and such. Sometimes the wires were getting yanked out by other people, I just can't abide wires anymore. It had been many months wire free when I picked up the E5; I was hoping maybe I wouldn't mind the wires after the break, but no, I hated the wires within minutes. The days of wires are mercifully numbered if you ask me, and I think once wireless technology gets even better (and it is already very good) I don't think many people will miss wires. Well, except for the people making custom cables, they may not be so pleased, but every dog has his day they say.




+1 , I hate cables too while OTG . Even though your journey with the E5 is a short one , but still , glad that you actually enjoy it .
Maybe one day , you'll reunion with the E5 again .


----------



## kwanying

Yes the mic remain in setting but the E5 itself act as if its on line-in because it will use the internal mic and not the mic-in (ext) one. Have to select line-in and then mic-in for it to work (like refresh the setting for it to actually works as mic-in). Does yours work as mic-in as default, have you test the mic-in function?


----------



## kwanying

oops double post


----------



## Forty6

kwanying said:


> Yes the mic remain in setting but the E5 itself act as if its on line-in because it will use the internal mic and not the mic-in (ext) one. Have to select line-in and then mic-in for it to work (like refresh the setting for it to actually works as mic-in). Does yours work as mic-in as default, have you test the mic-in function?




Yes bro , just did another round of mean testing . 
I had set the microphone on the apps with the Android . Then turn off the E5 , turn off android Bluetooth .
Then switch back the E5 and the Android Bluetooth , the Microphone works brilliantly as it is . 
after select to microphone , turn off and on , the Microphone remains default .

Btw , i had the refresh rate set at every one min .


----------



## Forty6

This is one great feature , as I'm using the ASG iem , there's no build in Mic with these iem . That's where the build in Microphone in the E5 comes into play when calls are coming in while I'm otg enjoying music with my mobile +E5 .

Thoughtful + Genius design from creative


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> +1 , I hate cables too while OTG . Even though your journey with the E5 is a short one , but still , glad that you actually enjoy it .
> Maybe one day , you'll reunion with the E5 again .


 
 I still have it and haven't completely decided to sell, but yes I really do like it and think it is a great device, for the money I paid it is fantastic and I didn't even take advantage of most of its features so it is a great value.


----------



## HotIce

sonic defender said:


> Ultimately it is just the wires, I bloody hate them for portable, and can barely tolerate them at home either. Prior to going BT for portable I had a DP-X1 with an Oppo PM3 balanced and it was a great rig, but I was always fiddling with wires and trying hard to avoid them getting caught on seats and other bus passengers bags and such. Sometimes the wires were getting yanked out by other people, I just can't abide wires anymore. It had been many months wire free when I picked up the E5; I was hoping maybe I wouldn't mind the wires after the break, but no, I hated the wires within minutes. The days of wires are mercifully numbered if you ask me, and I think once wireless technology gets even better (and it is already very good) I don't think many people will miss wires. Well, except for the people making custom cables, they may not be so pleased, but every dog has his day they say.


 
  
 But then you have to consider what quality, power, battery life, and weight balance, you get from an amp seated within your HP shell.


----------



## Sonic Defender

hotice said:


> But then you have to consider what quality, power, battery life, and weight balance, you get from an amp seated within your HP shell.


 
 I use my ears, if I like it, and it satisfies my needs, I'm done and happy. I have spent plenty of money on amps and DACs, both portable and desktop, and I have to tell you, in my experience most amps, even little itty bitty ones inside a headphone cup are just fine, certainly for portable use.


----------



## Shark00n

Hey guys!

My E5 won't turn for the life of me... I haven't used it in a while but it was working just fine before.
I tried connecting it to my laptop and desktop via the USB cable but it seems to have no power.
I also tried just charging it with a regular phone charger but it has no juice, doesn't turn ON...

Am I missing something or should I just RMA it?


----------



## OldDude04

Here is a link to Creative support about the E5 not turning on. Maybe it can help.
  
http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=116545


----------



## Shark00n

olddude04 said:


> Here is a link to Creative support about the E5 not turning on. Maybe it can help.
> 
> http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=116545


 
  
 Thanks!
 I tried it but to no avail, I think it's dead...
  
 I wonder how it died... I haven't used it in about a month, it wasn't connected to any PC, just sitting on my desk. I had only a pair of speakers still connected to the rear output and the speakers were almost always turned on.


----------



## FlacFan

Most likely the internal li-on battery somehow discharged below 2.8 Volt per cell. The internal safety mechanism does not charge the battery below the cut off voltage.
 It is possible to revive the battery, but you have to take the battery out of the device. Once it is out, you are better off to put in a replacement though.
  
 It just dawns on me that I don't even know if the battery can easily be replaced.
  
 Somebody in this thread has cracked open the device, I am sure.
  
 HTH
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Shark00n

flacfan said:


> Most likely the internal li-on battery somehow discharged below 2.8 Volt per cell. The internal safety mechanism does not charge the battery below the cut off voltage.
> It is possible to revive the battery, but you have to take the battery out of the device. Once it is out, you are better off to put in a replacement though.
> 
> It just dawns on me that I don't even know if the battery can easily be replaced.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you!
 How would I revive the battery though? Can the E5 work without the battery? I only have it connected to my desktop PC


----------



## Forty6

shark00n said:


> Thank you!
> How would I revive the battery though? Can the E5 work without the battery? I only have it connected to my desktop PC




Bro , it's not advisable to do so if you are not that knowledge , familiar and experienced with it .


----------



## Forty6

Wow what a reviewer 

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/eag5bpfWBQ8[/VIDEO]


----------



## trellus

forty6 said:


> Wow what a reviewer


 

 It's impressive that someone could fill 40+ minutes talking about the E5... still watching in 1.5x


----------



## Shark00n

forty6 said:


> shark00n said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!
> ...




Yeah I googled it, a little above my paygrade...

But i can easily remove the battery, would it work without it?


----------



## Forty6

shark00n said:


> Yeah I googled it, a little above my paygrade...
> 
> But i can easily remove the battery, would it work without it?




I don't know and can't answer that question , but I guess that battery are being pre program into it , so maybe it will not work without the battery. 
But I'm not sure if anyone here has mod their E5 into a non rechargeable version .
I can't advise further on it .


----------



## Forty6

trellus said:


> It's impressive that someone could fill 40+ minutes talking about the E5... still watching in 1.5x




Yeah , I had it split into 4 parts to finally finished it . Ha what a reviewer


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> I still have it and haven't completely decided to sell, but yes I really do like it and think it is a great device, for the money I paid it is fantastic and I didn't even take advantage of most of its features so it is a great value.




Neither do I hahaha


----------



## FlacFan

shark00n said:


> Thank you!
> How would I revive the battery though? Can the E5 work without the battery? I only have it connected to my desktop PC


 
  
 You have to pick up a new hobby.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... RC flying.....
  
 That requires an RC battery charger. With that you can tell the charger to recondition the battery or tell it to believe the attached battery is made of a different chemistry, like NiCd
  
 I don't think the E5 will work without a battery.
  
 Best option will be to try a new battery.
  
 Is you E5 still under warranty?
  
 Cheers.


----------



## neodata686

Got the UE Buffer Jack in and it makes a world of difference. Now it's dead silent coming out of the E5 no more buzzing/hissing.


----------



## Forty6

neodata686 said:


> Got the UE Buffer Jack in and it makes a world of difference. Now it's dead silent coming out of the E5 no more buzzing/hissing.




Any pictures for reference ? 
Link to item purchase page ? 

Sharing is caring


----------



## neodata686

http://imgur.com/a/e7HKn
  
 I just joined and it said my account doesn't have permissions to upload a picture so here's a link. 
  
 My Shures connected to the E5 via the UE Buffer Jack:
  
http://pro.ultimateears.com/adjustable-ambient-filters-199


----------



## RojasTKD

forty6 said:


> Any pictures for reference ?
> Link to item purchase page ?
> 
> Sharing is caring




Quick Google search and:
http://pro.ultimateears.com/adjustable-ambient

Though I don't remembering hearing any hiding with my Shures.


----------



## neodata686

I get hiss from my laptop, desktop, and virtually any desktop DAC/amp I've tried with the SE535s. They're just super sensitive. Same issue with my FiiO E17 (before it died). The Shures actually came with a volume/level actuator which fixed the issue but I prefer the smaller footprint of the buffer jack. 
  
 Now as to whether they impact quality I'm not sure. I know increasing the impedance can impact the frequency response but I read somewhere that the UE Buffer Jack does something different: 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/786335/empire-ears-discussion-impressions-formerly-earwerkz/465
  


> A buffer is something entirely different.  The UE Buffer Jack isn't really a buffer in the strictest definition but probably more likely a less advanced voltage splitter.  I don't really understand how voltage splitters work but it involves more than the one resistor of an impedance adapter and attempts to split the difference of the input and output, so that the damping factor is doubled as a result.  A true unity gain buffer, like the UE Pro Line Drive utilizes an opamp to front load higher impedance at the input but lower impedance at the output (headphone out), without increasing gain (thus unity gain), and is a more effective way of reducing hiss, noise and impedance.  That being said, the UE Buffer Jack is pretty inexpensive and small, and worth a try for anyone experiencing a bit too much hiss.


----------



## Forty6

neodata686 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/e7HKn
> 
> I just joined and it said my account doesn't have permissions to upload a picture so here's a link.
> 
> ...







rojastkd said:


> Quick Google search and:
> http://pro.ultimateears.com/adjustable-ambient
> 
> Though I don't remembering hearing any hiding with my Shures.







neodata686 said:


> I get hiss from my laptop, desktop, and virtually any desktop DAC/amp I've tried with the SE535s. They're just super sensitive. Same issue with my FiiO E17 (before it died). The Shures actual came with a volume/level actuator which fixed the issue but I prefer the smaller footprint of the buffer jack.
> 
> Now as to whether they impact quality I'm not sure. I know increasing the impedance can impact the frequency response but I read somewhere that the UE Buffer Jack does something different:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/786335/empire-ears-discussion-impressions-formerly-earwerkz/465




Hey guys , that all sounds a bit complicated to understand ha , must find time to have a good read and better understand about it .
Many thanks for the links


----------



## kcsr

I signed up here because I'm one of the (apparently) many E5 owners whose E5 has died on them, is past warranty, and cannot be revived.
  
 Decided tonight I'm just going to fix it myself.
  
 Update:
 Found these teardown pics of the E5 ...
  
 http://kcsr.org/kafir/e5/e5-td-1.jpg
 http://kcsr.org/kafir/e5/e5-td-2.jpg
 http://kcsr.org/kafir/e5/e5-td-3.jpg
  
 You can see that the battery needed is a 3.7V, 3200 mAh (11.84Wh), 1S2P Li-ion Polymer (aka LiPo) battery with a model number of 535058.
  
 Found the battery for sale here:
  
 https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/product-detail/rechargeable-535058-li-ion-battery-3_60546740865.html?spm=a2700.7724857.0.0.KMrQ8z
  
 As soon as I get my hands on a battery will hopefully be a trivial fix.


----------



## kcsr

Follow up ... here's the company that makes the battery.
  
 http://www.aspowerbattery.com/index.php/index/index/g/e.html
  
 I'll probably just make my own from a used RC or cell phone battery.


----------



## kcsr

I've made a couple posts about my efforts to repair a dead E5.  They're in moderation since I have links in the posts.  Will hopefully be approved soon so they can be of use to others.


----------



## Forty6

kcsr said:


> I've made a couple posts about my efforts to repair a dead E5.  They're in moderation since I have links in the posts.  Will hopefully be approved soon so they can be of use to others.




Thanks for sharing


----------



## neodata686

I got a 4 year warranty from Amazon for $30 to pay for any repairs from Creative. I would say it's worth it seeing how many people have had E5s die on them.


----------



## Forty6

neodata686 said:


> I got a 4 year warranty from Amazon for $30 to pay for any repairs from Creative. I would say it's worth it seeing how many people have had E5s die on them.




It's definitely worth paying 30 to cover warranty for 4 years if one has the intention of using for that long .
I purchased mine walk in direct at creative service center .
They didn't offered any extended warranty to me , and if they had offered me 30 bucks of warranty for 4 years , I would most likely grab it .


----------



## FlacFan

neodata686 said:


> ....seeing how many people have had E5s die on them.


 
  
 Really?
  
 Can you actually name that many?
  
 Cheers.


----------



## HotIce

??
 This thread has ~2000 posts, and I did not count that many, at all.
 I would never pay for insurance on purely electronic stuff (which will much more likely get obsoleted before broken), and in general, buy insurance only on things you cannot afford to replace.
 The probabilistic math behind it, is the reason insurances make big $$.


----------



## neodata686

hotice said:


> ??
> This thread has ~2000 posts, and I did not count that many, at all.
> I would never pay for insurance on purely electronic stuff (which will much more likely get obsoleted before broken), and in general, buy insurance only on things you cannot afford to replace.
> The probabilistic math behind it, is the reason insurances make big $$.


 
  
 My Fii0 F18 died right after a year and it was going to be a pain in the ass to replace. $30 for 4 years is worth the piece of mind for me. I also got the E5 for more than $30 off (on a sale) so it was a no brainer. If it breaks or I spill beer on it I can get a replacement no questions asked.


----------



## kcsr

flacfan said:


> Really?
> 
> Can you actually name that many?
> 
> Cheers.


 
  
 Check the amazon reviews.  It's definitely a real, well documented issue.


----------



## FlacFan

kcsr said:


> Check the amazon reviews.  It's definitely a real, well documented issue.


 

 Oh yeah. Jackpot. You must have missed it....
  
 70% of all reviews @ Amazon and other online retailers paid for by third party companies skewing the ratings at their leisure and screwing us in the process.
  
 If you still trust any of that...good luck.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## neodata686

Actually it's more like 50% (that they can prove). There's also ways to filter them out. 
  
 Cool video on it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdLI62JKpCk
  
 Either way 30$ on an already discounted E5 was a no brainier over 4 years. I'm not sure why this is even a discussion. It's already an audiophile forum talking about a $200 DAC.


----------



## kcsr

flacfan said:


> Oh yeah. Jackpot. You must have missed it....
> 
> 70% of all reviews @ Amazon and other online retailers paid for by third party companies skewing the ratings at their leisure and screwing us in the process.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No doubt about some amazon reviews being questionable, but the bogus reviews are usually glowing reviews or vague negative reviews.  If you see a bunch of unique reviews describing a common and specific defect, then there may be some truth to it.  Either way, I've read enough amazon reviews to be able to tell the difference between the shills and the legit reviews.  Go read all of the 1 star reviews of the E5 by Verified Purchasers on amazon.


----------



## neodata686

kcsr said:


> No doubt about some amazon reviews being questionable, but the bogus reviews are usually glowing reviews or vague negative reviews.  If you see a bunch of unique reviews describing a common and specific defect, then there may be some truth to it.  Either way, I've read enough amazon reviews to be able to tell the difference between the shills and the legit reviews.  Go read all of the 1 star reviews of the E5 by Verified Purchasers on amazon.


 
  
 Great point! If you watch that video I posted 99% of incentivized reviews are 5 stars. Usually if a reviewer doesn't give a product a 5 star review they will be removed from the incentive program. One reason I always start with the 1 star reviews. You know they're probably 100% honest. If I can make it through the 1 star reviews of a product then I move up.


----------



## Forty6

The enormous amount of bass with this one song is something out of this world , unbelievable tight . That punch is a wow 
Come , for those who own the E5 , has a mojo with a pair of ASG2.5 at hand might wants to experience this .

Basically it's my HTC android Bluetooth out  E5 optical out  mojo headphone out  ASG2.5 .

The bass port on the ASG 2.5 is set at 4 o clock .
Volume for Both speaker , Bluetooth at E5 is 90% .
Android volume is at 60% . 
 Volume at mojo  yellow , pink .

My preference SBX settings for this song as below .
This is the Power of EQ .








Muse - undisclosed desire .

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/R8OOWcsFj0U[/VIDEO]


Well the results without the mojo also has that enormous amount of bass too with just the E5 alone , With the mojo the sound stage opens up , wider , crispy high full of details without sacrifice the bass off . 

One word to describe  Shiok .

Sorry , the volume may be too loud for some . But I'm one of those whom love to play my music loud . 

Try it if you dare  

And , this is the sort of preference which i deemed as bass Sub bass whatever .
Add the " Head " to that Bass if you wish . 

Your results may differ . 

Enjoy .


----------



## OldDude04

Try your settings with this:


----------



## kcsr

Update:  I was unable to revive the battery with my RC charger, so I ordered a new one here, for $11.55 shipped to USA.  That's the best price I could find.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/on-time-shipment-high-capacity-3-7v-3200mah-535058-polymer-lithium-ionen-batterie-pack/32702626624.html


----------



## blackhawk2k

Hello,
  
  
 I just got one a E5 and it works fine via bluetooth on both my Notebook and my Nexus 5x Smartphone. Already tryed the App and loving it so far.
  
 But I can't get it to work via usb. Windows does not recognize it at all, and the driver will not install, because it says no supported device detected...Can't do a firmware update, because it says it requires the drivers...
  
 Same for trying it to get to work via OTG on the Smartphone. It is recognized, because it starts charging and the pop-up, where I can select how the USB-Device should be treated pops up, but even though I select Midi, it doesn't play the music. Tryed it both ways, via USB-C to Micro Cable and with Micro to normal USB...
  
 Any Ideas? It especially bugs me, that it won't work in windows


----------



## neodata686

blackhawk2k said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I just got one a E5 and it works fine via bluetooth on both my Notebook and my Nexus 5x Smartphone. Already tryed the App and loving it so far.
> ...


 
  
 I've tried it on three windows computers (two laptops and my desktop - all running Windows 10) and it was immediately recognized each time. Do you have the Creative Software installed prior to plugging it in? 
  
 Also "OTG" means you're NOT using the USB host port (regular sized USB port). OTG means you're going micro usb to micro usb. The included cable with the E5 is not an OTG cable it lets you use the E5 in host mode with a phone. Using an OTG cable won't actually charge the device. 
  
 The one problem I've had is when using the host mode I can't get it to stop charging my phone. I double click the power button and it blinks but the phone keeps charging (Galaxy Note 5). Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## thefitz

neodata686 said:


> The one problem I've had is when using the host mode I can't get it to stop charging my phone. I double click the power button and it blinks but the phone keeps charging (Galaxy Note 5). Anyone else had this issue?


 
 Very, very well documented Android system constraint.


----------



## blackhawk2k

I don't have any creative software installed on my computer prior to connecting...
 Okay then I used the wrong term. Using the usb host port I can't stop it from charging the phone. Using the OTG (USB C to Micro) my phone starts charging the E5. But I can stop the E5 from being charged by the phone by pressing power twice like mentioned in this thread. Can't get it to play music either way.


----------



## neodata686

thefitz said:


> Very, very well documented Android system constraint.


 
 Hmm maybe I'm confused then. So using USB host mode it will always charge the phone? Double clicking the power button only disables the other direction?


----------



## golfpro

Blackhawk2k

 1. You have to install the creative software on everything you will use it with, computer, phone, player, tablet.
 2.  Make sure the E5 has been updated, one of the updates was for the double tap turn off.
 3.  The double tap did work for me to turn off the charge mode.
 4.  You should be able to connect micro to micro between the devices with no charging.  You may need an OTG micro B cable though.
 5.  If your source has a good DAC, bypass the E5's DAC by connecting it through the 3.5mm line in with a good IC cable like the black dragon. This set up sounded the best to me, better than the mojo.


----------



## blackhawk2k

Thank you for your Input @golfpro. Got it to work on the Laptop just using another Micro-USB Cable. The firmware installed was already the newest one.
  
 On the Smartphone however... I Already tried to use a OTG USB C to B Cable, but did not work either


----------



## Forty6

Same settings ( post#1963 ) but with a different song .








Camouflage - The great commandment ( Live version ) not studio .

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/d2h3GET5rBw[/VIDEO]


Studio version original MV .

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/k6s1-caKRtQ[/VIDEO]


Choose your preferred version .
But careful not to have your iem trashed


----------



## Forty6

Have so much fun tweaking the SBX EQ on my mobile . A little bit of extreme Eq tuning for the songs below is necessary .


I love to feel the way how my 14.2mm dynamic kicking that subwoofer like bass through my ears . 

A slightly difference with the previous settings . It suits E5 or paring up with the mojo .







Pick 3 of my most favorite songs to attach with the SBX settings above .
Songs by Electrico and The great spy experiment . My most 2 beloved " Singapore " local band of all time .


Perform by Electrico - " Love in New wave " followed by " faces " 
Studio version .

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/lTrXFJVKSlU[/VIDEO]



Electrico - " Hails to the friends " MV Version .


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/gt4dvBRGMdE[/VIDEO]



The great spy experiment - " Class A love affairs " 
Quality with this song on YouTube is not very desirable .
If you're on spotify , best 

https://open.spotify.com/track/6AevTEvmcqwBpphXK39mja



MV Version .


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/gWGj9vMbYEE[/VIDEO]



Happy Eq and enjoy the weekend dudes !


----------



## aoitenshi6509

neodata686 said:


> I've tried it on three windows computers (two laptops and my desktop - all running Windows 10) and it was immediately recognized each time. Do you have the Creative Software installed prior to plugging it in?
> 
> Also "OTG" means you're NOT using the USB host port (regular sized USB port). OTG means you're going micro usb to micro usb. The included cable with the E5 is not an OTG cable it lets you use the E5 in host mode with a phone. Using an OTG cable won't actually charge the device.
> 
> The one problem I've had is when using the host mode I can't get it to stop charging my phone. I double click the power button and it blinks but the phone keeps charging (Galaxy Note 5). Anyone else had this issue?


 
  
 hi,
  
 That is not an issue, it is a standard connection from "E5's USB Host" to your smartphone's USB type-B. It will always charge your smartphone, therefor you will need another source of power to keep the E5 steady ... In this case I use Xiaomi's 5000 mah Powerbank
  
 If you updated your E5 firmware to the latest version, and then connect USB type-B port on your E5 to your pc / laptop / smartphone you can use the "double tap" feature to stop charging your E5
 But this is only apply to USB type-B port on your E5, not on normal size USB port (the one that has "USB Host" written on top of the port)
 That normal size USB port will always charge your smartphone and you cannot use the double tap feature on latest firmware
  
 I had this question once and got answered on Creative's Forum 
 ---
  
 Okay,
 Here is my "Work and Play Station" 
  
 Using E5 as DAC connected to my W510 ThinkPad, listening tidal HiFi on my laptop ... and at the same time, connected my smartphone (Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 ) to E5 via bluetooth ...
 I can work and listen music from my workstation and when my wife calls ... I can received the call and talk to my wife ...
  
 Truly a ONE DEVICE  TO RULE THEM ALL, mwahahahahhahahahahaa


----------



## Forty6

Saturday sound blast fever  

All hail to the HTC + E5 + Mojo + ASG 2.5  Top notch true listening experiences .








Enjoying  Muse " Live " on my all time " FOC " favorite YouTube channel .

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/cplL6Dabj0M[/VIDEO]


Life can be short by not having enough Bass .. or Eq 

You can prolong that youth by keeping that Bass Strong and EQ going


----------



## Forty6

A couple of hip-hop rapping for my morning rush hour . 
Rap by our Singaporean rapper Kevin lester a.k.a " The lion city boy "whom is better known and beloved by the locals .


My 1 and only OTG options consists of HTC mobile + E5 + ASG 2.5 . 

One of my saved primary Sbx eq settings on my E5 for my genres of rap / hip-hop music.

On Bluetooth aptx .
Main Volume control on HTC mobile anything from 40-70% depends on mood .
Speakers Volume 90% on E5 SBX central 
Bluetooth volume 90 on E5 SBX central 
On high gain . 






Never been a fans of any hip-hop rapping music after Mc hammer , vanilla ice , milli vanilli etc .. until our lion city boy comes into the scene .

Now let's Jama  overdrive , and  Put your city on !


Enjoy ! 


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/CJCEkOGDKEI[/VIDEO]


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/FdkdDJzniTA[/VIDEO]


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/MfZ8aZbH8xo[/VIDEO]


----------



## GR33dyblackie

> hi sir. can i check where is the creative forum which you mentioned? i still trying to figure if the micro usb-b to micro usb-b cable can be use to inter-connect between my smartphone and the E5
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## aoitenshi6509

gr33dyblackie said:


> hi sir. can i check where is the creative forum which you mentioned? i still trying to figure if the micro usb-b to micro usb-b cable can be use to inter-connect between my smartphone and the E5
> 
> cheers


 
  
 Here you go :
  
http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741801


----------



## fickennein

Hey guys, this device does look interesting. I just wanna know if anyone ever compared the DAC chip on this one to the ES9018 as in the Hifimediy Sabre DAC?


----------



## Forty6

olddude04 said:


> Try your settings with this:




I prefer this . Same SBX settings on the E5 



[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/kN5cqf63kb8[/VIDEO]


----------



## banZi

Hi,
  
 Quick question.
 Those two 3.5 jacks on the front, can you use the mic on the left one as you can with the E3\E1?
  
 I recently purchased some Fidelio X2 and a Vmoda BOOM Pro mic\cable, now Im thinking about getting a E5, never had a DAC or amp before and Im pretty clueless about this, It looks like I can run the mic in the rear, but I dont think the y-splitter on  the cable is long enough. Anyone tried this?


----------



## Forty6

banzi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question.
> Those two 3.5 jacks on the front, can you use the mic on the left one as you can with the E3\E1?
> ...




I wish I had the answer for your question but I'm not into mic so I couldn't give u a definite answer , let's wait if they're other users whom has the answer for this .
But if you want your question to be answered fast , I suggest you sent a pm seek enquiry directly to the tech support at creative labs FB page . 
They're very responsive to pm .


----------



## aoitenshi6509

banzi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question.
> Those two 3.5 jacks on the front, can you use the mic on the left one as you can with the E3\E1?
> ...




Tried to plug a mic at one of those 3.5mm ports and no luck
E5 already have built in mic, so any earphone/headphone with mic will be useless when plugged into the headphone jack

If you don't like the built in mic, you can plug another external mic into the LINE / MIC / OPTICAL IN jack located the same side where usb ports sits

You can control how do you want the that LINE IN work via your smartphone using Soundblaster Central app
You can choose between LINE IN or MIC IN

Cheers


----------



## Forty6

Meanwhile . Movie marathon with the HTC one max + E5 + Mojo + 2.5 + a huge powerbank for tonight .

Legion 2010 ( apocalyptic / supernatural / action / horror ) + Let me in ( horror , romance) + HK drama 使徒行者 line walker ( cops / action ) 



The night is still young . Enjoy folks .


----------



## ju8687

Hi All, I'm having trouble finding a short (~4in), micro-usb to micro-usb cable. Any recommendations? 

Thanks.


----------



## RojasTKD

ju8687 said:


> Hi All, I'm having trouble finding a short (~4in), micro-usb to micro-usb cable. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks.




I've gotten a few from eBay. I think the one I got there three inches, but there are various lengths. I also got then with angled connections, which I think is better for use with a DAC/AMP.


----------



## ju8687

Thanks.  Can anyone comment on whether there is an "iPhone OTB" solution?
  
*Option 1:*
 Specialty Cable
  
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0T5JMW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2KF1GAC0BVDIV&coliid=IY74TISHZ9975&psc=1
  
*Option 2:*
 Micro-USB plus Lightning Adapter
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291627246005?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
 plus
http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD820AM/A/lightning-to-micro-usb-adapter
  
 - - - - - - -
  
 I've read through most of this thread and a few others so can't remember exactly where--but someone said that these two options will NOT output digital sound, rather, would only charge the devices.  Person went on to say that the only Option was:
  
*Option 3:*
 Lightning-to-USB Camera Adapter
  
http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter
  
  
 - - - - -
  
 Thoughts before I go down the list of options and try them all?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## AT Khan

golfpro said:


> madcat207 said:
> 
> 
> > So, i am wondering if anyone has encountered this error, and might have an idea of how to fix it...
> ...




Could you elborate on how you bypass the dac and just use amp? Just for my own understanding really. [Silly Alert]


----------



## RojasTKD

ju8687 said:


> Thanks.  Can anyone comment on whether there is an "iPhone OTB" solution?
> 
> *Option 1:*
> Specialty Cable
> ...


 

 Wait are you looking for a Micro USB to Micro USB (like the original post) or a Micro USB to lightning cable?
  
  
 I've used thoise right angle cables from ebay and they worked fine with my DAC/AMP and phone. I bought 2 to 3 at a time because I kept dropping my phone the the DAC/AMP attached and eventually the cable would not keep a soild connection, but that was my fault.


----------



## AT Khan

ju8687 said:


> Thanks.  Can anyone comment on whether there is an "iPhone OTB" solution?
> 
> *Option 1:*
> Specialty Cable
> ...


 

 arent you guys trying a shorter standard USB or lightening cable with the host USB port? worked for me (the same mode as like using a power bank). it's the same as OTG mode really.


----------



## ju8687

I'm trying to bypass the powerbank mode. When connected (host) with my iPhone 6 plus, the E5 depletes in under a few hours.


----------



## thefitz

ju8687 said:


> I'm trying to bypass the powerbank mode. When connected (host) with my iPhone 6 plus, the E5 depletes in under a few hours.


I don't believe you can bypass it if you plug into the centre USB port. You can if you plug into the micro USB port at the side, but you may lose the ability to use the Creative software.


----------



## ju8687

So it is possible to pass digital sound from the iPhone to E5 via mini-usb?      And to lose the ability to tweak settings through the Creative app:  the E5 will still retain the current SBX settings, correct?


----------



## thefitz

ju8687 said:


> So it is possible to pass digital sound from the iPhone to E5 via mini-usb?      And to lose the ability to tweak settings through the Creative app:  the E5 will still retain the current SBX settings, correct?


Dunno. You can on Android, but you may need 3rd party apps.


----------



## sreenisatish

thefitz said:


> I don't believe you can bypass it if you plug into the centre USB port. You can if you plug into the micro USB port at the side, but you may lose the ability to use the Creative software.




You should be able to control the E5 via Bluetooth whole being connected by micro USB.


----------



## Forty6

If one were to invest in a E5 , my advice is , make good full use of its Bluetooth / Aptx .


----------



## AT Khan

forty6 said:


> If one were to invest in a E5 , my advice is , make good full use of its Bluetooth / Aptx .


 

 Makes 100% sense. BTW I am indeed impressed by BT audio... for the first time. I really like E5 hard-lined to cans over BT with the phone.


----------



## Sonic Defender

at khan said:


> Makes 100% sense. BTW I am indeed impressed by BT audio... for the first time. I really like E5 hard-lined to cans over BT with the phone.


 
 Yes, this is where the E5 shines. Just for fun I used my Yamaha MT220 as a portable headphone (which it really isn't) and to make it shine I used the E5. It was great to have the MT220 nice and loud while using my phone as a source without a cable! Awesome way to enjoy the E5.
  
 I finally figured out what the slight grain/hardness in the E5 sound is. As far as I can tell the transients are emphasized with the E5 and I assume that is baked in via DSP. It isn't a big deal, but I do perceive the sound as slightly hard/processed. Again, I say slightly and in no way does that really change my view that the E5 is a nice device and I think I'm keeping mine. I don't really need it very often, but I like it quite a bit. I think via EQ I can soften the edges of the sound enough for my tastes.


----------



## Forty6

at khan said:


> Makes 100% sense. BTW I am indeed impressed by BT audio... for the first time. I really like E5 hard-lined to cans over BT with the phone.




Yeah ， it's only bluetooth aptx with the E5 +HTC mobile phone + iem for me daily on the move . 
Nowadays Bluetooth with Aptx enabled are capable of very high quality audio .


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Yes, this is where the E5 shines. Just for fun I used my Yamaha MT220 as a portable headphone (which it really isn't) and to make it shine I used the E5. It was great to have the MT220 nice and loud while using my phone as a source without a cable! Awesome way to enjoy the E5.
> 
> I finally figured out what the slight grain/hardness in the E5 sound is. As far as I can tell the transients are emphasized with the E5 and I assume that is baked in via DSP. It isn't a big deal, but I do perceive the sound as slightly hard/processed. Again, I say slightly and in no way does that really change my view that the E5 is a nice device and I think I'm keeping mine. I don't really need it very often, but I like it quite a bit. I think via EQ I can soften the edges of the sound enough for my tastes.




Yes your not wrong on that , that's the SBAXX1 dsp chip in the works .
i also enjoyed the SBX central eq as much as what I'm enjoying on the E5 .

Seems E5 is racking up in sales . Currently sold out / no stock available in the creative online store .

http://m.creative.com/au/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5?country=61&convertcart=true&rid=_0.5366133791092127






Frankly speaking , I'm loving it so much and seriously considering buying another one.


----------



## AT Khan

forty6 said:


> sonic defender said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this is where the E5 shines. Just for fun I used my Yamaha MT220 as a portable headphone (which it really isn't) and to make it shine I used the E5. It was great to have the MT220 nice and loud while using my phone as a source without a cable! Awesome way to enjoy the E5.
> ...


 

 Hahaha if u must... Why not give that TEAC a shot and get back to us. BTW, TEAC's DAC+DAP (HP-P90SD) is a killer deal for $350 maybe... I'd pick that next.


----------



## Forty6

at khan said:


> Hahaha if u must... Why not give that TEAC a shot and get back to us. BTW, TEAC's DAC+DAP (HP-P90SD) is a killer deal for $350 maybe... I'd pick that next.




If chance arise and my wallet permit it I would with that price .
But currently my hands and wallet are all tied up with a couple of iems and Dac/amp .


----------



## joewongchunting

Hi 
  
 New member here. Was looking up a bluetooth portable DAC and found the E5. 
 Was wondering if the E5 can do a wireless connection, meaning iPhone--bluetooth--E5--Bluetooth--bluetooth headset.
 Hopefully someone with the e5 and a pair of bluetooth headset can enlighten me on this. Much appreciated. 
  
 anyway in case anyone is curious why would i just connect the bluetooth headset directly to the iPhone is because iPhone does not support aptX.


----------



## RojasTKD

joewongchunting said:


> Hi
> 
> New member here. Was looking up a bluetooth portable DAC and found the E5.
> Was wondering if the E5 can do a wireless connection, meaning iPhone--bluetooth--E5--Bluetooth--bluetooth headset.
> Hopefully someone with the e5 and a pair of bluetooth headset can enlighten me on this. Much appreciated.




Sorry, the E5 is recieve only. It can transmit to BT headphones.


----------



## joewongchunting

Hi,
  
 Thanks for the swift reply.
 You are saying that i have to connect the E5 using light cable to my iPhone and the E5 connect via bluetooth to the headset? Am I hearing u right?


----------



## Forty6

joewongchunting said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the swift reply.
> You are saying that i have to connect the E5 using light cable to my iPhone and the E5 connect via bluetooth to the headset? Am I hearing u right?




Technically , the Bluetooth on the E5 is on the receiving end only . Not transmitting / audio output to other devices . It can received only .

Your options with the E5 + iPhone is , iPhone Bluetooth  E5 headphone jack out to  headset / iem .


----------



## neodata686

joewongchunting said:


> Hi
> 
> New member here. Was looking up a bluetooth portable DAC and found the E5.
> Was wondering if the E5 can do a wireless connection, meaning iPhone--bluetooth--E5--Bluetooth--bluetooth headset.
> ...


 
  
 That would defeat the purpose of a DAC. A bluetooth headset has it's own amp and DAC. The E5 only receives it does not transmit bluetooth.


----------



## musicvibes

Hi,
  
 I found the noise on both of my headphone jacks.
 The noise is very similar or a bit louder than in Realtek (Lenovo y510p) without drivers installed (one of the solution to reduce noise on Realtek is uninstall Realtec drivers and use default provided by Windows).
 The noise is not noticeable in Line-Out port, but the whole sound is a bit quicker.
 I use SoundMagic E10 heatphones (15 Hz – 22 kHz, 16 Ohm).
  
 Have you noticed something similar?
 Headphone gain switch has been set in Low mode.


----------



## neodata686

musicvibes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found the noise on both of my headphone jacks.
> The noise is very similar or a bit louder than in Realtek (Lenovo y510p) without drivers installed (one of the solution to reduce noise on Realtek is uninstall Realtec drivers and use default provided by Windows).
> ...


 
  
 Yes I get a lot of noise with my Shure SE535s (36 Ohm) so I imagine a more sensitive pair of IEMs would get even more noise. The high noise floor is due to the electronic volume control maybe? I've read most desktop DACs have a noticeable noise floor.
  
 I picked up one of these to remedy the noise/hissing: 
  
http://pro.ultimateears.com/adjustable-ambient-filters-199
  
 It adds a voltage drop I believe. I'm not sure exactly what it does but it does the trick without any noticeable drop in audio quality.


----------



## Sonic Defender

joewongchunting said:


> Hi
> 
> New member here. Was looking up a bluetooth portable DAC and found the E5.
> Was wondering if the E5 can do a wireless connection, meaning iPhone--bluetooth--E5--Bluetooth--bluetooth headset.
> ...


 
 As others have said, no, you can't stream to a BT headphone from the E5, has to be a wired connection.


----------



## aoitenshi6509

joewongchunting said:


> Hi
> 
> New member here. Was looking up a bluetooth portable DAC and found the E5.
> Was wondering if the E5 can do a wireless connection, meaning iPhone--bluetooth--E5--Bluetooth--bluetooth headset.
> ...




You will need another bluetooth transmitter with aptX such as taotronic or trond

That bluetooth transmitter is connected to one of two headphones jack on E5

So you will have this sequence :
Smartphone >> bluetooth >> E5 + bluetooth transmitter >> bluetooth headset

There you go


----------



## Sonic Defender

aoitenshi6509 said:


> You will need another bluetooth transmitter with aptX such as taotronic or trond
> 
> That bluetooth transmitter is connected to one of two headphones jack on E5
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting, how would this work? I'm not sure how you would install and configure the external BT adapter on the E5. Would be great if you could, but not sure how it would happen, but I'm willing to learn if others have done so.


----------



## neodata686

sonic defender said:


> Interesting, how would this work? I'm not sure how you would install and configure the external BT adapter on the E5. Would be great if you could, but not sure how it would happen, but I'm willing to learn if others have done so.


 
  
 What's the point of this though? You'd be completely bypassing both the amp AND the dac of the E5. The only advantage I see here is maybe gaining the EQ/SBX features of the E5. Just seems like kind of a waste though...


----------



## Sonic Defender

neodata686 said:


> What's the point of this though? You'd be completely bypassing both the amp AND the dac of the E5. The only advantage I see here is maybe gaining the EQ/SBX features of the E5. Just seems like kind of a waste though...


 
 I agree, seems senseless to me. You would simply use the BT headphone with the BT source. I was kind of curious if there was some hidden advantage, but beyond that, I don't even think the E5 to host a different BT transmitter attached to it.


----------



## CSARmedic

I just tried that a couple of days ago to experiment: LG V10 > E5 > Taotronics BT4.1 tx > same Taotronics BT4.1 rx > Bose QC25.
Horrible. Completely defeated the gains made by the E5. Waste of time.


----------



## reg66

new member here so can't open my own thread.
  
 i'd like to know from anyone who has Creative BT-W1 or BT-W2. i'm thinking of getting one but as my laptop already has bluetooth 4.0, i'm wondering if there is any noticable difference with audio quality between standard BT 4.0 and BT 4.0 + aptX. is it worth it?
  
 my system is HP probook 450 G2 and Dali zensor 1 ax speakers (which support aptX)
  
 thanks


----------



## musicvibes

neodata686 said:


> Yes I get a lot of noise with my Shure SE535s (36 Ohm) so I imagine a more sensitive pair of IEMs would get even more noise. The high noise floor is due to the electronic volume control maybe? I've read most desktop DACs have a noticeable noise floor.
> 
> I picked up one of these to remedy the noise/hissing:
> 
> ...




So can you hear any difference between noise from a headpnones jack and line-out jack? I can hear this noise even though E5 is not connected to anything, but ony in turn on state.


----------



## neodata686

musicvibes said:


> So can you hear any difference between noise from a headpnones jack and line-out jack? I can hear this noise even though E5 is not connected to anything, but ony in turn on state.


 
  
 So I just tried that. I do not hear the noise from the line-out jack with my Shures as the buzzing is caused by the amp. 
  
 So bypassing the amp and using the line-out my Shures work fine. Still plenty of volume. Am I losing anything by not using the amp? 
  
 --Also I'm seeing the 'low' setting only supports 32 Ohm and up. I already get a 'pop' when I plug them into the headphone jack which indicates an impedance mismatch.


----------



## daanh

Hi, is this the only dac that can connect with a phone using bluetooth? 

I use a Fostex TH600 with a RSA Intruder, but the connection with usb otg is a disaster. Now I bought a Senny Momentum wireless today, but the sound is inferior to what I'm used to (it's not a bad headphone, but I'm realy spoiled)...

My thought is to try the E5, alone or paired with the Intruder with a line cable. Is this a good idea? 

Furthermore, can anyone comment on the difference in amp quality between the E5 and the Intruder? I guess an affordable all-in-one solution is just not a possibility. 

Thanks, Daan


----------



## Forty6

daanh said:


> Hi, is this the only dac that can connect with a phone using bluetooth?
> 
> I use a Fostex TH600 with a RSA Intruder, but the connection with usb otg is a disaster. Now I bought a Senny Momentum wireless today, but the sound is inferior to what I'm used to (it's not a bad headphone, but I'm realy spoiled)...
> 
> ...




Not very sure , but this E5 for sure is the only 1, cost wise the most affordable Dac/AMP out there with a build-in aptx enabled Bluetooth . The E5 would be a good possibility with " All in one solution " Under 200USD .

However , minus off the aptx , Bluetooth asides , and the affordable 200usd price tag. The below is the next best worthy to consider .

http://www.chordmojo.com


----------



## apaar123

which dac chipset is present in it?


----------



## Sonic Defender

apaar123 said:


> which dac chipset is present in it?


 
 In what, the Mojo? If you mean the Mojo it is a custom designed converter system.


----------



## apaar123

sonic defender said:


> In what, the Mojo? If you mean the Mojo it is a custom designed converter system.


no in soundblaster e5


----------



## Sonic Defender

I'm not sure that Creative discusses what DAC chip is used. I'm curious as well. Perhaps an ESS Sabre of some flavor?


----------



## Fegefeuer

CS4398


----------



## Forty6

apaar123 said:


> which dac chipset is present in it?







sonic defender said:


> I'm not sure that Creative discusses what DAC chip is used. I'm curious as well. Perhaps an ESS Sabre of some flavor?





This current E5 use the flagship of the Cirrus Logic CS4398 Digital Analogue Converter dac . The same chipset as used it the TOTL AK240 . But then unlike the AK240 is , the ak240 use 2 for its dual dac design .


----------



## Sonic Defender

I have been making a point of using the E5 more these days and it really is a nice device, quite happy with the purchase and I suspect I will keep it for at least the foreseeable future. I do like to sell gear when it is fresh mind you so that I can try other flavours so it may yet get sold, but if so, only to free up the funds. Who knows, I may just keep it until it becomes obsolete. Certainly glad I picked it up.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> I have been making a point of using the E5 more these days and it really is a nice device, quite happy with the purchase and I suspect I will keep it for at least the foreseeable future. I do like to sell gear when it is fresh mind you so that I can try other flavours so it may yet get sold, but if so, only to free up the funds. Who knows, I may just keep it until it becomes obsolete. Certainly glad I picked it up.




+1, I'm glad that I picked up too . I just hope with my daily usage , it can lasted me till 2020 or at least till the successor of the E5 rolls out.


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> +1, I'm glad that I picked up too . I just hope with my daily usage , it can lasted me till 2020 or at least till the successor of the E5 rolls out.


 
 I think Creative will have a new model by 2018 so you should be fine. Not to mention, I'm sure more companies will figure out that BT is really popular and start to add this into their models. Stupid not to. I look at portable DAC/amps now and if they don't have BT I just can't bring myself to buy them.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> I think Creative will have a new model by 2018 so you should be fine. Not to mention, I'm sure more companies will figure out that BT is really popular and start to add this into their models. Stupid not to. I look at portable DAC/amps now and if they don't have BT I just can't bring myself to buy them.




Yes , in my case , after experiencing the aptx Bluetooth brings , can't live without one . 
The reason I had invested in a mojo is that I came to know that chord has a Bluetooth aptx enabled module to be introduced to the existing mojo at a later stage , which I hope could be out in the mass market sooner , before Christmas ? 

Extreme quality Wireless audio is the future . The future looks brighz though ..


----------



## krismusic

forty6 said:


> Yes , in my case , after experiencing the aptx Bluetooth brings , can't live without one .
> The reason I had invested in a mojo is that I came to know that chord has a Bluetooth aptx enabled module to be introduced to the existing mojo at a later stage , which I hope could be out in the mass market sooner , before Christmas ?
> 
> Extreme quality Wireless audio is the future . The future looks brighz though ..



You rate the Mojo?


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> You rate the Mojo?




I owned it and i love it . Just short of aptx Bluetooth . Hugo too I liked , haven't own it yet but it's a Bluetooth capable with aptx enabled so eventually I will end up purchasing one too .
But giving the price tag , not anytime sooner .


----------



## hoshiyomi

Considering APTX HD just made it to the newer mobile devices, I suspect APTX HD sink portable dac / wireles headphones are on the horizon. Might want to wait a bit longer.


----------



## kranebrain

Does the E5 have mic input like the G5? I thought it would but I don't see a icon indicator on the device itself.


----------



## OldDude04

kranebrain said:


> Does the E5 have mic input like the G5? I thought it would but I don't see a icon indicator on the device itself.


 
  

  
 ^ Farthest left. It has built in dual mics as well.


----------



## kranebrain

Cool thanks! I just ordered mine. I am unclear on a couple things though. The E3 on the spec sheet shows 17 hours without Bluetooth but the spec sheet for the E5 shows it as simply 8. Does not using Bluetooth have no effect on battery life?

I couldn't decide on this or the G5. I know it'll be plugged into my computer 90% of the time, but I want to be able to use it with my phone before bed or when traveling. Will having the device constantly charging destroy the battery?

Thanks for the speedy reply!


----------



## Forty6

kranebrain said:


> Cool thanks! I just ordered mine. I am unclear on a couple things though. The E3 on the spec sheet shows 17 hours without Bluetooth but the spec sheet for the E5 shows it as simply 8. Does not using Bluetooth have no effect on battery life?
> 
> I couldn't decide on this or the G5. I know it'll be plugged into my computer 90% of the time, but I want to be able to use it with my phone before bed or when traveling. Will having the device constantly charging destroy the battery?
> 
> Thanks for the speedy reply!




G5 or E5 ? Cost wise , both are not a big difference . And if u want the option having to be able to bring it out at times , or outside the range of your PC , then common sense will choose the E5.


----------



## OldDude04

kranebrain said:


> Cool thanks! I just ordered mine. I am unclear on a couple things though. The E3 on the spec sheet shows 17 hours without Bluetooth but the spec sheet for the E5 shows it as simply 8. Does not using Bluetooth have no effect on battery life?
> 
> I couldn't decide on this or the G5. I know it'll be plugged into my computer 90% of the time, but I want to be able to use it with my phone before bed or when traveling. Will having the device constantly charging destroy the battery?
> 
> Thanks for the speedy reply!


 
  
 Mine sees a majority of its usage attached to my laptop, but I disconnect it when I'm not listening to music or gaming. It doesn't stay plugged in and charging at all times, and the battery is still as good as when I got it.


----------



## Forty6

hoshiyomi said:


> Considering APTX HD just made it to the newer mobile devices, I suspect APTX HD sink portable dac / wireles headphones are on the horizon. Might want to wait a bit longer.




No doubt about that . Extreme high quality Wireless audio is the future .
The aptx Hd are getting momentum with the AK sb10 and the LG g5 . aptx HD would become a standard Bluetooth feature on flagship devices .

https://us.astellnkern.com/blogs/news/ak-xb10-extreme-bluetooth


----------



## kranebrain

Is it possible to have it power your laptop without it charging via micro USB?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

All this talk about E5 as a listening device, yet no mention about gaming purposes that is perhaps anything-Creative's biggest selling point. I'm disappoint.  Like isn't there one computer gaming nerd on this site other than me, there has to. 

 I mean, I wouldn't even look at a device that didn't support virtual 5.1/7.1 processing for my PC gaming needs so the Mojo for example would be a moot point. When you look among the audio sources who do support 5.1/7.1 channel processing internally then the competition looks fairly weak right now. Even the internal Z-series cards doesn't process virtual surround correctly for headphone use like G5/E5 does.


----------



## Forty6

rpgwizard said:


> All this talk about E5 as a listening device, yet no mention about gaming purposes that is perhaps anything-Creative's biggest selling point. I'm disappoint.  Like isn't there one computer gaming nerd on this site other than me, there has to.
> 
> 
> I mean, I wouldn't even look at a device that didn't support virtual 5.1/7.1 processing for my PC gaming needs so the Mojo for example would be a moot point. When you look among the audio sources who do support 5.1/7.1 channel processing internally then the competition looks fairly weak right now. Even the internal Z-series cards doesn't process virtual surround correctly for headphone use like G5/E5 does.




The creative sound blaster E5 is kinda like a Fifth generation multi role fighter jet .

It does and has been equipped with almost everything what a regular gamer or audiophile fanatic could ask for . All in one package under $200Usd .


Gaming nerds  on YouTube hahaha

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/Thx7jrRkvqQ[/VIDEO]


----------



## hoshiyomi

forty6 said:


> hoshiyomi said:
> 
> 
> > Considering APTX HD just made it to the newer mobile devices, I suspect APTX HD sink portable dac / wireles headphones are on the horizon. Might want to wait a bit longer.
> ...




AK seems to be delivering aptx hd in a firmware update, maybe if we can make enough noise for Creative to do the same? The DSP in e5 seems fairly capable, and considering how Windows 10 brought aptx to all bluetooth cards, it might be possible.


----------



## Forty6

hoshiyomi said:


> AK seems to be delivering aptx hd in a firmware update, maybe if we can make enough noise for Creative to do the same? The DSP in e5 seems fairly capable, and considering how Windows 10 brought aptx to all bluetooth cards, it might be possible.




Now , which is the most effective ways to make some noise ?
What I'm hoping is , the aptx Bluetooth on the E5 can also act as not just a receiver but able to transmit as well , just like the way how the aptx Bluetooth shanling M1 has done it .


----------



## kranebrain

I just received my E5!  I was looking at the manual and it said "Charge for 8 hours before first use".  
  
 First question; why?  What issues can be created by using the device immediately?
  
 Second question; the device seems to have turned on while charging.  Will this create any problems?  I turned the device off as soon as I noticed.


----------



## Forty6

kranebrain said:


> I just received my E5!  I was looking at the manual and it said "Charge for 8 hours before first use".
> 
> First question; why?  What issues can be created by using the device immediately?
> 
> Second question; the device seems to have turned on while charging.  Will this create any problems?  I turned the device off as soon as I noticed.




I say it's a standard practice with all rechargeable devices when purchase new to allow it to charge and follow the manufacturer recommend .

But having said that , I'm pretty Damm sure I didn't follow the manufacturer recommendations , I remember i just plug in to charge for a couple of hours and I use it straight away .

And yes the power does light up when you plug in usd to charge , I too turned it off whenever it charge .

I own it for several months daily otg . Everything working fine . No issues . Yet


----------



## Sonic Defender

I used my E5 right away, but only for about 20 minutes and the charge it arrived with wasn't full anyway. I think it took five full hours to charge which was a pain, but I think it is indeed not a bad idea to start it off with a nice full charge, drain it down to about 40% and then charge it just below full. I remember reading about this being the very best charge/discharge pattern to optimize the longevity of a Lithium Ion battery, don't charge past 80% and don't discharge much below 40%. Pain in the ass, but I do try to follow those suggestions as much as I remember to.


----------



## warrior1975

I thought the parameters were 80/30. Not a big difference, but I don't follow them anyway. I never go dead, and usually stay above 20%. For me, it's just not worth the trouble or worry. By the time the battery is shot, I will well be on to my 2nd or 3rd device...knowing me.


----------



## Sonic Defender

warrior1975 said:


> I thought the parameters were 80/30. Not a big difference, but I don't follow them anyway. I never go dead, and usually stay above 20%. For me, it's just not worth the trouble or worry. By the time the battery is shot, I will well be on to my 2nd or 3rd device...knowing me.


 
 30%, yes I think you are correct. I kind of agree, I do change devices so frequently that I never have a chance for serious battery degradation. I still try to remember, but it isn't easy. Cheers.


----------



## daanh

Hi, got my new E5 hooked up with a RSA Intruder and bluetooth to my phone. It works great, finally no more USB hassle...
  
 However, I have it connected with line out from the E5, and the line out volume is adjustable with the volume on the E5. This is quite unusual, or not?
  
 Thx, Daan


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

daanh said:


> Hi, got my new E5 hooked up with a RSA Intruder and bluetooth to my phone. It works great, finally no more USB hassle...
> 
> However, I have it connected with line out from the E5, and the line out volume is adjustable with the volume on the E5. This is quite unusual, or not?
> 
> Thx, Daan


 
  
 I believe Line out on E5 by design, ONLY bypasses its own amp but it still applies all the DAC features so this is meant for when you want to use your own amping in the chain without having to double amp which theoretically usually is a bad thing. But I personally like that way as you can still take advantage of its processing by the DAC even when you connect through other devices. 

 I'm still on the fence but I would plan to use my digizoid AMP with E5/G5 so the line out is good in my case as I do want to have its processing capabilities of the DAC through that passing through as well. (there is an option to tick in the software for this too)
  
 EDIT: There is always "Direct Mode" which disables all processing but it seems the volume control is still working the same though.


----------



## daanh

rpgwizard said:


> I believe Line out on E5 by design, ONLY bypasses its own amp but it still applies all the DAC features so this is meant for when you want to use your own amping in the chain without having to double amp which theoretically usually is a bad thing. But I personally like that way as you can still take advantage of its processing by the DAC even when you connect through other devices.
> 
> 
> I'm still on the fence but I would plan to use my digizoid AMP with E5/G5 so the line out is good in my case as I do want to have its processing capabilities of the DAC through that passing through as well. (there is an option to tick in the software for this too)
> ...




How do you enable this direct mode (on Android? Thanks!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

daanh said:


> How do you enable this direct mode (on Android? Thanks!


 

 Probably not possible on Android. If there's no such option in the Sound Blaster Central app I doubt there is any such possibility.

 I finally went ahead and bit the bullet but  I ordered G5 instead of E5 as I want to test if Virtual 5.1 surround is better than 7.1 or not for gaming (I prefer 5.1 speaker options on Realtek/older X-Fi/Titanium cards). If I don't find 5.1 working better than 7.1 virtual surround I might return it and buy an E5 instead for Bluetooth support the few times it might come handy (such as hooking up the the tablet) and to get rid of any annoying red lights, primarily will be hooked up to my gaming PC anyway. Have 32 days testing period from the site I ordered from so shouldn't be much of an issue.
  
 E5 doesn't unfortunately support Virtual surround 5.1 (yet) unless there has been an update taking care of this recently but last time I checked reviews it only did 7.1 virtual surround at least. (higher isn't automatically better, simulating 7.1 seems to get too "crowded" with directions for a stereo headphone, with 5.1 the positioning in my experience it gets more clear and it might also possibly have to do with it that games typically have better 5.1 support than 7.1 due to 5.1 is more common setup and easier to handle)


----------



## rbc3585

Hi, I have a question regarding the E5 (well bluetooth generally). Presumably the audio data sent via bluetooth to a dac like the E5 is in digital form, otherwise it would have to bypass e.g. a phone's internal dac as well, making the process more or less pointless. But when using an audio source with bluetooth headphones/speakers, is the audio data analogue, or do all bluetooth receivers just have dirt cheap dacs inside them?


----------



## daanh

rbc3585 said:


> Hi, I have a question regarding the E5 (well bluetooth generally). Presumably the audio data sent via bluetooth to a dac like the E5 is in digital form, otherwise it would have to bypass e.g. a phone's internal dac as well, making the process more or less pointless. But when using an audio source with bluetooth headphones/speakers, is the audio data analogue, or do all bluetooth receivers just have dirt cheap dacs inside them?





Bluetooth audio is always sent digitally.


----------



## kranebrain

So I've been using the E5 and I love it.  But the one thing I'm unsure of is Bluetooth pairing.  I have been using it with my phone successfully, but there's a Bluetooth transmitter I purchased from amazon that doesn't have a screen to select the E5's bluetooth.  Is there a way to manually pair the E5 with the first available Bluetooth device in the area?


----------



## Forty6

kranebrain said:


> So I've been using the E5 and I love it.  But the one thing I'm unsure of is Bluetooth pairing.  I have been using it with my phone successfully, but there's a Bluetooth transmitter I purchased from amazon that doesn't have a screen to select the E5's bluetooth.  Is there a way to manually pair the E5 with the first available Bluetooth device in the area?




Having none on screen to select on both your transmitter and E5 , guess in this case you have to turn off all Bluetooth devices in the vicinity , then turn on the Bluetooth on both E5 and transmitter to have it pair up successfully .


----------



## Sonic Defender

kranebrain said:


> So I've been using the E5 and I love it.  But the one thing I'm unsure of is Bluetooth pairing.  I have been using it with my phone successfully, but there's a Bluetooth transmitter I purchased from amazon that doesn't have a screen to select the E5's bluetooth.  Is there a way to manually pair the E5 with the first available Bluetooth device in the area?


 
 What device do you use this Bluetooth transmitter with? You should pair it with the E5 through the device.


----------



## kranebrain

sonic defender said:


> What device do you use this Bluetooth transmitter with? You should pair it with the E5 through the device.




It's my TV. I can't use the E5 because I don't have headphone cables that span the length of my room.


----------



## Sonic Defender

kranebrain said:


> It's my TV. I can't use the E5 because I don't have headphone cables that span the length of my room.


 
 Never tried a TV so not at all my area of expertise. When you use the transmitter with your TV do you change the source on the TV to reflect the port it is in? I wonder if you did that, would the E5 then be able to see the transmitter broadcasting? Wish I knew more, hopefully others chime in.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Decided my E5 can find a new home. I really love the E5, it is quite a nice piece of gear, but I just have so little need for it that I find myself making an effort to use it, and it is far too nice a device for such low use. I have it listed at $130 so if anybody is following this thread wants an E5, mine is as new and available. Shameless self-promotion I know. I now have more respect for Creative than before for certain.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Decided my E5 can find a new home. I really love the E5, it is quite a nice piece of gear, but I just have so little need for it that I find myself making an effort to use it, and it is far too nice a device for such low use. I have it listed at $130 so if anybody is following this thread wants an E5, mine is as new and available. Shameless self-promotion I know. I now have more respect for Creative than before for certain.




Which your next buy you set your eyes on ?


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> Which your next buy you set your eyes on ?


 
 I'm actually trying to add a TOTL closed headphone so LCD XC or Ether C Flow, or maybe Sony Z1R. I have a few decent open headphones so a complimentary closed would be nice.


----------



## Forty6

Good morning .
A new day and a New kind of kick with 2 new set of kick
( SBX Eq profile )

https://mega.nz/#!bg9C3CYJ!e7yb9qHRK_cNUivpcoRVRhowCWFMiK4vkI_WgFDOCxE


https://mega.nz/#!31FhnZRR!V9Q8H5An27eNNXeZeljR-7agXM0qzHevZDoC_Uu7glg






[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/GO81TnRw1Mc[/VIDEO]


----------



## Forty6

129.99 USD for United states of America .

http://m.creative.com/us/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5?country=1&convertcart=true&rid=_0.5338272491023588


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> 129.99 USD for United states of America .
> 
> http://m.creative.com/us/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5?country=1&convertcart=true&rid=_0.5338272491023588


 
 Thanks, well I guess I will have to beat that price a little, but mine is as new anyway. Thanks for the link. I will move mine down to $120 all in so that I hope remains competitive, plus mine is available to ship now no pre-order required!


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Thanks, well I guess I will have to beat that price a little, but mine is as new anyway. Thanks for the link. I will move mine down to $120 all in so that I hope remains competitive, plus mine is available to ship now no pre-order required!




No you shouldn't unless you're urgently looking to have it flipped sooner . 

By past experience , That pricing on the creative online store will not last too long . Very soon it will revert back to original 199


----------



## Sonic Defender

forty6 said:


> No you shouldn't unless you're urgently looking to have it flipped sooner .
> 
> By past experience , That pricing on the creative online store will not last too long . Very soon it will revert back to original 199


 
 Thanks, well just to be fair, I'll leave the price there for 24 hours. And, if I manage to land a better job soon I may just keep it as it is easily worth the normal retail in my view.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> Thanks, well just to be fair, I'll leave the price there for 24 hours. And, if I manage to land a better job soon I may just keep it as it is easily worth the normal retail in my view.




Just follow your heart brother . Things come and go . Maybe in your case circumstances this is a good time letting it go , maybe the current E5 didn't quite fit into your daily lifestyle , but who knows what's creative bring in the near future , 
There's always another day another time .

Anyway Enjoy what you got . 

 And talking about jobs , I wish you can find yourself a dream job .

My dream job similar to those below  unfortunately , for me is still searching .. 

Never mind the language use in the video bro , follow the sub- titles will do . 

Hope video like these helps to de-stressed off hectic a little bit .

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/rnsWF5Z5vks[/VIDEO]

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/0VyFkr7W_7w[/VIDEO]

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/fsbvcPcZ9Ps[/VIDEO]


----------



## Sonic Defender

LOL, that poor guy, I couldn't stand it either! It is a curse to be getting older and be surrounded by beautiful young women. I returned to university in my 40s so I certainly know just how bad it can be. I just walk with my eyes down and straight ahead, only way to survive. Thanks for the good wishes and funny videos. I'm not sure if they would be considered to violate the terms of head-fi, but almost for sure somebody will stumble upon them and be offended so you might want to take them down. I doubt you would get in any trouble, just warned and the videos would be removed. I appreciate the sentiment so thanks again mate.


----------



## Forty6

sonic defender said:


> LOL, that poor guy, I couldn't stand it either! It is a curse to be getting older and be surrounded by beautiful young women. I returned to university in my 40s so I certainly know just how bad it can be. I just walk with my eyes down and straight ahead, only way to survive. Thanks for the good wishes and funny videos. I'm not sure if they would be considered to violate the terms of head-fi, but almost for sure somebody will stumble upon them and be offended so you might want to take them down. I doubt you would get in any trouble, just warned and the videos would be removed. I appreciate the sentiment so thanks again mate.




Yeah no worries man , there's always small people around . But I'm got nothing to worry . 

All the best dude


----------



## golfpro

I bought a new truck and put in a new sound system.  I was kind of bummed about not having a good EQ.  Then I remembered I could hook up my Onkyo X1 player and the E5 to the system.  I control the EQ on the E5 via Bluetooth from my phone.  Pretty sweet!


----------



## Forty6

golfpro said:


> I bought a new truck and put in a new sound system.  I was kind of bummed about not having a good EQ.  Then I remembered I could hook up my Onkyo X1 player and the E5 to the system.  I control the EQ on the E5 via Bluetooth from my phone.  Pretty sweet!




I wish you're my neighbors ..


----------



## chilko

100 pounds in Creative UK store - http://uk.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5
  
 Can you recommend it? I need USB DAC and headphone amp and I was considering SMSL M3...


----------



## Forty6

chilko said:


> 100 pounds in Creative UK store - http://uk.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5
> 
> Can you recommend it? I need USB DAC and headphone amp and I was considering SMSL M3...




I for 1 would definitely recommend it . With the spec and the 100 dollar pounds price tag . It's a steal .


----------



## moophus

cheaper than the G5!


----------



## Srijan

I just got dragonfly black (was going to get red) for my hd598. E5 massdrop ends in a day. Is E5 better?


----------



## OldDude04

In my opinion the E5 is better than both the red and black Dragonfly. The E5 is a veritable swiss army knife of a device.


----------



## Srijan

olddude04 said:


> In my opinion the E5 is better than both the red and black Dragonfly. The E5 is a veritable swiss army knife of a device.



Thqnks for the input. I understand the versatility but I am just looking for dac/amp to improve sound quality of flacs mostly from my iPad. All the extra features on e5 is an overkill for me. Is the sound quality significantly better.


----------



## OldDude04

I've only heard the Red not the Black, but I'd still take the E5 over it. There is an app for your iPad in the app store called Sound Blaster Central that gives you a ton of control over the sound of your music. I use the Android equivalent of that app when I use the E5 with my LG G5. Mind you, I'm a bit of a basshead, so I like that much control.
  
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sound-blaster-central/id532487984?mt=8


----------



## Srijan

olddude04 said:


> I've only heard the Red not the Black, but I'd still take the E5 over it. There is an app for your iPad in the app store called Sound Blaster Central that gives you a ton of control over the sound of your music. I use the Android equivalent of that app when I use the E5 with my LG G5. Mind you, I'm a bit of a basshead, so I like that much control.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sound-blaster-central/id532487984?mt=8



Thanks.


----------



## kranebrain

So far I LOVE my E5. After many hours of usage, the only complaint is I can have the device disconnect from Bluetooth. Perhaps there's a solution, but I have to make the other device disconnect. So if the E5 is connected to the iPhone via Bluetooth, I have to disable Bluetooth on the iPhone to get the E5 out of Bluetooth mode.

Aside from that it's a great DAC / AMP


----------



## OldDude04

kranebrain said:


> So far I LOVE my E5. After many hours of usage, the only complaint is I can have the device disconnect from Bluetooth. Perhaps there's a solution, but I have to make the other device disconnect. So if the E5 is connected to the iPhone via Bluetooth, I have to disable Bluetooth on the iPhone to get the E5 out of Bluetooth mode.
> 
> Aside from that it's a great DAC / AMP


 
  
 You can long press the Bluetooth/Power button on the E5 until it powers off, then turn it right back on.


----------



## Muniek66

I would like to ask if someone try combination Sound Blaster E5 plus earphones with remote control and microphone, on mobile phone? It's possible to make it work (ability to receive calls and keep a phone conversation through Sound Blaster E5 )?


----------



## Forty6

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





muniek66 said:


> I would like to ask if someone try combination Sound Blaster E5 plus earphones with remote control and microphone, on mobile phone? It's possible to make it work (ability to receive calls and keep a phone conversation through Sound Blaster E5 )?





Yes , on my android , when I received a call or making a call , there's 3 option for me to choose on my mobile , which is through sound blaster E5 or android or speakers.
If somehow you're using iem / headphones without a Mic , well you could always speak through the E5 as the E5 has equipped with Mic .


----------



## OldDude04

NM, answered above.


----------



## dave650

I just got one of these, listened to a 24 bit ALAC of Radiohead's new one through my Eartech triple drivers, it's great, tried it on Bluetooth and through a lightning. 
Now I need a short U shaped lightning to USB lead. 

Will I be able to use this thing to rip records to my computer?


----------



## demol3

I also just got the creative e5 and the sound is impressive.
  
 I have few question regarding video calls and recording.
  
 In host mode, I couldn't use the e5 to answer calls. When I switched to bluetooth, I can use the button and headphone to answer calls, the mic is amazing, however, the headphone sound seem to be quite low and I have to increase the volume to be able to hear the other speaker.
  
 When using bluetooth, the sound is louder when playing music. Is this the result of double amp?


----------



## faw88

the US Creative store is having a 30% off everything sale right now. so the E5 is available for around $132.


----------



## TChamp

Same thing on their euro store, 120 €


----------



## Forty6

Value for money . Works flawlessly with me as a OTG companion and Desktop .


----------



## ronwjr

​I want to use this product to play Hi-Rez audio from my Microsoft 650 phone running Win 10 mobile. I use Foobar2000 to play my audio files from my 200GB MicroSD card through headphone jack or via bluetooth to my APTX enabled JBL E50 headphones. I want to try the Creative Sound Blaster E5 to pass audio through micro USB port to micro USB port on E5 AMP/DAC and plug my headphones into one of the two headphone  jacks. I have 2 USB micro cables to USB A ends and will try using female to female to marry the 2 cables for connection. This will hopefully defeat the charging issue ?
  
 I know there is no app for win 10 mobile but will I be able to at least hear 24 bit / 192 audio files through the DAC/AMP with a wired connection to my heaphone ?
  
 Regards,
 ronwjr.
  
 P.S USB connection failed as win 10 phone does not support OTG... So work around is streaming via Bluetooth AptX ( 24 bit 48 kHz limitation )  from Win 10 phone using Foobar2000 to CSB E5 and plug in my JBL E50 headphones wow amazing up sampled sound with a lot of volume .


----------



## rbc3585

Can anybody tell me if this plays nice with low impedance iems (16 ohms)? Also how is build quality? The top panel with the two headphone jacks on my E1 is already slightly loose, and I've hardly used it.


----------



## OldDude04

rbc3585 said:


> Can anybody tell me if this plays nice with low impedance iems (16 ohms)? Also how is build quality? The top panel with the two headphone jacks on my E1 is already slightly loose, and I've hardly used it.


 
 It plays well with low impedance headphones, like some of my IEM's. As for build quality, this thing is a tank. I use it every day and it has given me no problems. The jacks are still solid, the volume control and mute function are still working perfectly. The only thing I've had an issue with is the stand it comes with, it has never been a tight fit since I got the E5 and I wish it were more snug. But that is extremely minor in my book. Let us know what you think if you decide to pick one up.


----------



## squyzz

Do the E5 works as DAC via usb on Android ? 
Thx


----------



## Forty6

squyzz said:


> Do the E5 works as DAC via usb on Android ?
> Thx




Over usb , Bluetooth . Yes .


----------



## Contrail

squyzz said:


> Do the E5 works as DAC via usb on Android ?
> Thx


 
  
 Yes, but not with Android 6.0 (on my phone at least). 
 It works on my other phone with Android 5.0, without any addition drivers or specific players.


----------



## subwoofer

I've just received an E5 after spotting it on offer so am new to this USB DAC thing. (I've been using a headphone amp for a while now).
  
 I actually have three Android devices I want to use it with, which all sound different using the headphone amp. I was hoping the E5 would mean I could achieve a uniform sound whichever device I used (assuming the settings are the same), as only the E5 is doing the DAC work.
  
 So let's take the Samsung Note 4 (my main device) as the focus. I have installed the Soundblaster services and the Central app, and everything 'works' but while listening it is as if the E5, or Note 4 is changing driver or mode every 10s and the sound stutters very briefly, but then sounds different. I've been playing with settings in Neutron and Poweramp and it happens with both.
  
 The E5 is hooked up to the Note 4 using the Host port on the E5 to the Micro USB port on the Note 4.
  
 It can't be listened to with this constant stuttering and I'd be better off going back to just using my Fiio E12 unless I can sort this out.
  
 Help.


----------



## demol3

if i remembered correctly, foobar2000 mobile still couldn't work well with external dac, they down sample everything to 16 bit 44.1khz


----------



## demol3

subwoofer said:


> I've just received an E5 after spotting it on offer so am new to this USB DAC thing. (I've been using a headphone amp for a while now).
> 
> I actually have three Android devices I want to use it with, which all sound different using the headphone amp. I was hoping the E5 would mean I could achieve a uniform sound whichever device I used (assuming the settings are the same), as only the E5 is doing the DAC work.
> 
> ...


 
 Have you tried to turn off all EQ feature? Tried with different player? or over bluetooth?


----------



## majid-az

hotice said:


> The configuration is retained.
> There is an SBX button, which I leave off.
> But when activated, it definitely does something to the audio.
> In my config I get boosted bass for sure, and also some sort of surround which seems to add virtual surround.
> I prefer plain audio, and I leave it off, but I can see people liking it.







music joe said:


> Thanks HotIce, thanks CZEddie. Used a Vista machine to try out SBX.
> 
> SBX is like the Poweramp app on my Android tablet, whereas the Poweramp is limited to 128 gig onboard library. The SBX allows anything usb access to EQ and soundstage manipulation. I could use that on a lot of listening here which is streamed via web, low as 128kb rates. A lot of my new music was discovered as a 128kb stream over night listening on a pair of Aurvana IE3.
> 
> ...







clieos said:


> Volume control (up / down) and SBX button double as call button during incoming call.





Hi guys

Could you please give me some info 
I wanted to purchase this device but i'm not sure if it drives DT1770(250ohm) properly and with a good sound quality or not??

And what if i add a fiio e12a to this cofiguration?is it possible?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## subwoofer

demol3 said:


> Have you tried to turn off all EQ feature? Tried with different player? or over bluetooth?


 
  
 Do you mean the E5's EQ or the player? (the E5's is off)
  
 I've tried Neutron and Poweramp.
  
 I can't use bluetooth (2.4Ghz and 5Ghz give me headaches) so this is not an option.


----------



## demol3

subwoofer said:


> Do you mean the E5's EQ or the player? (the E5's is off)
> 
> I've tried Neutron and Poweramp.
> 
> I can't use bluetooth (2.4Ghz and 5Ghz give me headaches) so this is not an option.


 
 I see, that's quite troublesome. howabout usb otg to micro usb on the e5? Sorry I do not own any android device to test for you though


----------



## subwoofer

demol3 said:


> I see, that's quite troublesome. howabout usb otg to micro usb on the e5? Sorry I do not own any android device to test for you though


 

 I have tried an OTG connection to the micro USB socket on the E5, but that does not work at all.


----------



## majid-az

subwoofer said:


> Do you mean the E5's EQ or the player? (the E5's is off)
> 
> I've tried Neutron and Poweramp.
> 
> I can't use bluetooth (2.4Ghz and 5Ghz give me headaches) so this is not an option.




Do you know if this amp/dac is capable of driving a 250ohm full size headphone or not?


----------



## FlacFan

majid-az said:


> Do you know if this amp/dac is capable of driving a 250ohm full size headphone or not?


 
 How about if you just TRY to search for it in this thread? It is in here, I am sure. How hard can it be?
  
 Cheers


----------



## majid-az

flacfan said:


> How about if you just TRY to search for it in this thread? It is in here, I am sure. How hard can it be?
> 
> Cheers




I have read all the thread but nothing related to my auestion
I tried to read user reveiews on amazon and many were complaining about device failture in different ways for instance it doesn't charge anymore or it mutes the sound for 1 second during a track and honestly i'm a bit confused from all these opinions
I really don't have access to test the device and here where i live there is no garranty for the device also no turning back policies
So i was actually looking for a kind person who has the time to help me out


----------



## FlacFan

I just searched "250" and got two pages of results. Plenty of answers with "drives my DT880 and DT1770 250 ohm really good". I also searched for "300". And sure enough some Sennheiser users don't have an issue with that either.
  
 So there you go....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Forty6

A good way to enjoy YouTube music video on a desktop with the Sound blaster E5 . 
Been using the E5 purely as a OTG with my mobile since I first bought in July together with all those Aurisonics ASG 2.5 which I had owned 3 pairs in polished chrome , acrylic black , Brushed nickel , the latter nickel are my most heavily used , daily . 

Lately I been enjoying audio , videos , YouTube channel on my 6 year old Rig with my E5 + ASG 2.5 , and the experience I having with it is more than satisfaction . More than what the pairing of potable mobile could satisfy my desire . It's hell outta visual + audio exhilarating experience .

No doubt the E5 has proof to me that it's not just a perfect daily OTG companion for me but also as a workhorse for home use desktop application . 
This makes me considering to upgrade the 6 year old Rig with the creative sound blaster sound card like the ZXR , but I'm happy pairing the E5 with the rig for now , until the upcoming extensive upgrades for the rig starts next February .

Now , Sharing my settings on the Sound blaster E-series control panel , together with The ARCH ENEMY - War eternal : Tour Tokyo sacrifice live concert 2015 in Full HD 1080p .
The recording quality of this video is top notch excellent with regards to audio and visual .

All tracks on the video are favorite . But there's always exceptional ones , Nemesis , you know my name , No God's No master , War eternal , as the page burn blah blah blah all you would get to experience in the video .

I love playing loud , so Minimum volume is 50% , but i couldn't go past 70% . 


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/4c_cvIRHVSM[/VIDEO]













Enjoy .


----------



## subwoofer

subwoofer said:


> I've just received an E5 after spotting it on offer so am new to this USB DAC thing. (I've been using a headphone amp for a while now).
> 
> I actually have three Android devices I want to use it with, which all sound different using the headphone amp. I was hoping the E5 would mean I could achieve a uniform sound whichever device I used (assuming the settings are the same), as only the E5 is doing the DAC work.
> 
> ...


 
  
 OK, so I'm updating my own question now I've done some more testing and investigations. It seems the issue is with the Samsung Note 4.
  
 As long as I keep the screen on on the Note 4, the E5 works perfectly. As soon as the screen goes off the issues start. No matter what settings or player I use, once the screen is off on the Note 4 every 5s or so it seems like the driver or data path changes and the sound stutters once and then changes slightly (like the EQ going off) then it flips back and so on.
  
 Used with a laptop, it works perfectly, and with an old Nexus 7 tablet using the Host USB port.
  
 I found some other comments in this thread about Samsung devices having issues with the E5 - how annoying.


----------



## Forty6

subwoofer said:


> OK, so I'm updating my own question now I've done some more testing and investigations. It seems the issue is with the Samsung Note 4.
> 
> As long as I keep the screen on on the Note 4, the E5 works perfectly. As soon as the screen goes off the issues start. No matter what settings or player I use, once the screen is off on the Note 4 every 5s or so it seems like the driver or data path changes and the sound stutters once and then changes slightly (like the EQ going off) then it flips back and so on.
> 
> ...




It's kinda weird to me bro , as of currently I had 3 android 2 HTC one max ( silver ) ( red ) and 1 galaxy note 2 . One of the silver HTC one max is down due to the internal battery failure so I left 2 in action . 
So far I had non issues combo the trio with the E5 through Bluetooth aptx with all 3 android , I experienced nothing what you had described with your note 4 . 
I can confirm it works completely well with my Samsung galaxy note 2 , there's no major issues using the E5 with Samsung , at least via Bluetooth with my galaxy note 2 .

I just hook the E5 up with the note 2 using the E5 stock red usb . Works perfectly well On and off screen with SBX central EQ on . No issue there . All good .

Streaming off audio @ spotify .


----------



## OldDude04

I don't have any Samsung devices on hand to try it with, but I've tried it with mine and my wife's LG G5's, my daughter's LG G4, and my son's Moto Z. No issues similar to yours. Sorry to hear that some Samsung devices and the E5 don't get along. 
  
 On a side note, I love my E5 enough that I would get a different phone if it and my E5 weren't friendly, lol.


----------



## majid-az

forty6 said:


> It's kinda weird to me bro , as of currently I had 3 android 2 HTC one max ( silver ) ( red ) and 1 galaxy note 2 . One of the silver HTC one max is down due to the internal battery failure so I left 2 in action .
> So far I had non issues combo the trio with the E5 through Bluetooth aptx with all 3 android , I experienced nothing what you had described with your note 4 .
> I can confirm it works completely well with my Samsung galaxy note 2 , there's no major issues using the E5 with Samsung , at least via Bluetooth with my galaxy note 2 .
> 
> ...







olddude04 said:


> I don't have any Samsung devices on hand to try it with, but I've tried it with mine and my wife's LG G5's, my daughter's LG G4, and my son's Moto Z. No issues similar to yours. Sorry to hear that some Samsung devices and the E5 don't get along.
> 
> On a side note, I love my E5 enough that I would get a different phone if it and my E5 weren't friendly, lol.




Is the rumers about the e5 going to fail after some usage right? 
I really like it's options and versatility but i'm just wondering how it would sound and how much power does the amp section has?
I'm gonna pairing it with a 250ohm full size headphone
Would it go loud enogh?


----------



## Forty6

majid-az said:


> Is the rumers about the e5 going to fail after some usage right?
> I really like it's options and versatility but i'm just wondering how it would sound and how much power does the amp section has?
> I'm gonna pairing it with a 250ohm full size headphone
> Would it go loud enogh?




Well , I had own it since July , and use it daily since day 1 . It hasn't fail me in anyway , just the battery wouldn't last longer that what was advertised , probably it's due to the Bluetooth connection . I use Bluetooth OTG and play loud , maybe that's the reason why battery drain fast .
I didn't own any 250ohms phones so I could not give you a definite answer . My best iem at hand are only 41ohms .


----------



## majid-az

forty6 said:


> Well , I had own it since July , and use it daily since day 1 . It hasn't fail me in anyway , just the battery wouldn't last longer that what was advertised , probably it's due to the Bluetooth connection . I use Bluetooth OTG and play loud , maybe that's the reason why battery drain fast .
> I didn't own any 250ohms phones so I could not give you a definite answer . My best iem at hand are only 41ohms .




Well thanks for your informations 
I'd really appreciate if you shared the sound quality as well?


----------



## Forty6

majid-az said:


> Well thanks for your informations
> I'd really appreciate if you shared the sound quality as well?





majid-az said:


> Well thanks for your informations
> I'd really appreciate if you shared the sound quality as well?




Well ,,Sound quality can be a very very subjective thing . What I like it might be seen differently from others , but it's not difficult to see from your previous postings , you have the traits of a fussy buyer . So , for you I would strongly advise you to do a demo and hands-on first on the stuff you're thinking of purchasing before considering anything .


----------



## mikejazz

This is my first post here in years! I have an HTC One M8 with Android 6.0. I've gone through the thread as well as I could and couldn't find out if it will work. One guy said he had a HTC One M8 and was having problems. Another said it wouldn't work with Android 6.0. Any help would be appreciated.
 BTW---my jazz trio played at the Can Jam in Chicago some years back. I want to use it for my cans (JH13) and to use the line out to drive my stereo.


----------



## Forty6

mikejazz said:


> This is my first post here in years! I have an HTC One M8 with Android 6.0. I've gone through the thread as well as I could and couldn't find out if it will work. One guy said he had a HTC One M8 and was having problems. Another said it wouldn't work with Android 6.0. Any help would be appreciated.
> BTW---my jazz trio played at the Can Jam in Chicago some years back. I want to use it for my cans (JH13) and to use the line out to drive my stereo.




Streaming through Bluetooth aptx would certainly work , not so sure about connect via USB on firmware 6.0 HTC device . One thing to note my one max could actually works with a OTG micro usb b , but it doesn't work with the supplied USB which comes with the E5 package. One max on 5.02 .


----------



## majid-az

forty6 said:


> Well ,,Sound quality can be a very very subjective thing . What I like it might be seen differently from others , but it's not difficult to see from your previous postings , you have the traits of a fussy buyer . So , for you I would strongly advise you to do a demo and hands-on first on the stuff you're thinking of purchasing before considering anything .





Unfortunately neither i have the option to audition it befor purchasing nor the turning it back

You see where i live these thing cost a serious amount of money due to our low currency ratio so i think it'll explain why i'm so fussy about it


----------



## Forty6

majid-az said:


> Unfortunately neither i have the option to audition it befor purchasing nor the turning it back
> 
> You see where i live these thing cost a serious amount of money due to our low currency ratio so i think it'll explain why i'm so fussy about it




That's a case very unfortunate in your circumstances , but you'll never know for sure if this thing would or not suits you until you try it . 
Well maybe pull the trigger on this one . If at the end of the day it doesn't work out . You'll be glad it's just a 199 Dac/Amp , not something 1999 .


----------



## majid-az

forty6 said:


> That's a case very unfortunate in your circumstances , but you'll never know for sure if this thing would or not suits you until you try it .
> Well maybe pull the trigger on this one . If at the end of the day it doesn't work out . You'll be glad it's just a 199 Dac/Amp , not something 1999 .




Yeah that might be my only option but anyway i'm truly thankfull for your time and inforay_tone1:ray_tone1:


----------



## Forty6

majid-az said:


> Yeah that might be my only option but anyway i'm truly thankfull for your time and inforay_tone1:ray_tone1:




No worries , why keep ponder over it ? If you like what you see and it's affordable , just do it .


----------



## OldDude04

mikejazz said:


> This is my first post here in years! I have an HTC One M8 with Android 6.0. I've gone through the thread as well as I could and couldn't find out if it will work. One guy said he had a HTC One M8 and was having problems. Another said it wouldn't work with Android 6.0. Any help would be appreciated.
> BTW---my jazz trio played at the Can Jam in Chicago some years back. I want to use it for my cans (JH13) and to use the line out to drive my stereo.


 
  
 I can't say if it will work with a HTC One M8, but I can unequivocally say that it works great with Android 6.0, check the images below, you'll see it working on my LG G5 running Android 6.0.


----------



## madpistol

Hey guys. Wanted to let you know that the E5 does work with consoles (PS4, in my case). Under Speakers/Headphones section of the Sound Blaster E-Series control panel, if you set it to "Virtual 7.1 Surround Sound", it sounds really good, too. Positional audio is fantastic with headphones.
  
 Now for a question.
  
 Has anyone here had success with pushing two inputs into the E5 without using Direct Mode? I'm trying to get sound to funnel into my E5 through my PS4 and PC without having to constantly unplug/replug the E5 depending on which device I'm using. Any and all help is appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
 EDIT: as a side note, I just bought a PS4 slim, so it doesn't have the SPDIF output on the PS4.


----------



## demol3

madpistol said:


> Hey guys. Wanted to let you know that the E5 does work with consoles (PS4, in my case). Under Speakers/Headphones section of the Sound Blaster E-Series control panel, if you set it to "Virtual 7.1 Surround Sound", it sounds really good, too. Positional audio is fantastic with headphones.
> 
> Now for a question.
> 
> ...


 
 I have just tried two input to the e5. One via microUSB (from PC), and one from usb host (from iPhone). I cannot put the e5 to direct mode via PC though. The music play simultaneously from both devices.
  
 From what I can see from the software, you can connect at least bluetooth, line in, spdif in simultaneously. I have not tried this combination though.


----------



## madpistol

demol3 said:


> I have just tried two input to the e5. One via microUSB (from PC), and one from usb host (from iPhone). I cannot put the e5 to direct mode via PC though. The music play simultaneously from both devices.
> 
> From what I can see from the software, you can connect at least bluetooth, line in, spdif in simultaneously. I have not tried this combination though.


 
 That might be the answer. I've ordered a USB A male to A male cable, and it should be here Tuesday. I can have my one of the devices connected from the micro-USB and the other through the USB host.
  
 It's good to hear that this works. Thanks!


----------



## demol3

madpistol said:


> That might be the answer. I've ordered a USB A male to A male cable, and it should be here Tuesday. I can have my one of the devices connected from the micro-USB and the other through the USB host.
> 
> It's good to hear that this works. Thanks!


 
 You can have your PS4 connect via microUSB, PC can be connected via TOSLink (optical).
 I'm not sure if the usb host can only accommodate android and ios though.


----------



## madpistol

demol3 said:


> You can have your PS4 connect via microUSB, PC can be connected via TOSLink (optical).
> I'm not sure if the usb host can only accommodate android and ios though.


 
 I tried that, and it didn't work. For whatever reason, the TOSLink connection didn't pick up anything while the Micro-USB connection was connected to the PS4. The only way around this was to set the E5 into direct mode. The problem with that is two fold. 1. It disables all audio processing done on the E5 and 2. I cannot change settings on my E5 except for the volume.
  
 What I am hoping is that the USB A to A cable hooked up to the PS4 will allow basically an audio pass-through, while the micro-USB cable will be hooked up to my PC and in control of the unit itself.
  
 Is there something maybe I'm missing here? I wouldn't mind the TOSLink idea, but I cannot get it to work.


----------



## demol3

madpistol said:


> I tried that, and it didn't work. For whatever reason, the TOSLink connection didn't pick up anything while the Micro-USB connection was connected to the PS4. The only way around this was to set the E5 into direct mode. The problem with that is two fold. 1. It disables all audio processing done on the E5 and 2. I cannot change settings on my E5 except for the volume.
> 
> What I am hoping is that the USB A to A cable hooked up to the PS4 will allow basically an audio pass-through, while the micro-USB cable will be hooked up to my PC and in control of the unit itself.
> 
> Is there something maybe I'm missing here? I wouldn't mind the TOSLink idea, but I cannot get it to work.


 
 I will experiment the combination when I get home,


----------



## dave650

I'm using an iPhone 7 Plus on the latest update with one of these E5 things via USB and it bloody cuts out about every ten minutes. Have to turn the E5 off/on to get it working again. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## demol3

dave650 said:


> I'm using an iPhone 7 Plus on the latest update with one of these E5 things via USB and it bloody cuts out about every ten minutes. Have to turn the E5 off/on to get it working again. Anyone else getting this?


 
 I'm using iphone 5s with latest update, using foobar2000 mobile and no problems so far (most file are flac 16 bit 44.1khz)


----------



## dave650

demol3 said:


> I'm using iphone 5s with latest update, using foobar2000 mobile and no problems so far (most file are flac 16 bit 44.1khz)


Thanks, off I go to try foobar2000. I think most of my files will end up being flac 16/44.1 as well, at least these 256GB phones these days have the room to put together a decent collection of albums.


----------



## demol3

dave650 said:


> Thanks, off I go to try foobar2000. I think most of my files will end up being flac 16/44.1 as well, at least these 256GB phones these days have the room to put together a decent collection of albums.


 
 if the problem persist, try putting e5 to recovery mode and leave it charge for 30 mins. please note that foobar downsample everything to 16 bit 44.1. The option to transfer file to the e5 at the original sample rate is available on app like onkyo hf, Korg iAudiogate


----------



## dave650

Wow, that Foobar player is great. Didn't take me long to realise that that's what I'm going to start using.


----------



## dave650

demol3 said:


> if the problem persist, try putting e5 to recovery mode and leave it charge for 30 mins. please note that foobar downsample everything to 16 bit 44.1. The option to transfer file to the e5 at the original sample rate is available on app like onkyo hf, [COLOR=1D2129]Korg iAudiogate[/COLOR]


I reckon I'll end up just using Foobar, even though files only come out at 16/44 I would be pretty happy with that. In my ears it's only when files go down to MP3 that you can hear the cymbals and other high frequencies go a bit weird and wobbly, I've always thought CD quality is just fine with decent headphones. I probably shouldn't talk too much about bits and kHz in this thread though. 
I'm going to totally delete my iTunes library and just put one FLAC album on there and see how it goes. Like you suggested I should try the Onkyo one as well.


----------



## demol3

dave650 said:


> Wow, that Foobar player is great. Didn't take me long to realise that that's what I'm going to start using.


 
 Yeah at least it free:d personally I think the korg UI is better and onkyo is more well known


----------



## OldDude04

Take a look at Neutron Player. I know its a pay app but its amazingly feature packed. http://neutronmp.com/


----------



## demol3

dave650 said:


> I reckon I'll end up just using Foobar, even though files only come out at 16/44 I would be pretty happy with that. In my ears it's only when files go down to MP3 that you can hear the cymbals and other high frequencies go a bit weird and wobbly, I've always thought CD quality is just fine with decent headphones. I probably shouldn't talk too much about bits and kHz in this thread though.
> I'm going to totally delete my iTunes library and just put one FLAC album on there and see how it goes. Like you suggested I should try the Onkyo one as well.


 
 If you don't change the music library frequently, you can convert them to ALAC and play them in native music player. It can transfer best quality alac file to external dac.


----------



## demol3

olddude04 said:


> Take a look at Neutron Player. I know its a pay app but its amazingly feature packed. http://neutronmp.com/


 
 Hi, do you have anything that can just transfer the untouched file to the e5?


----------



## OldDude04

demol3 said:


> olddude04 said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at Neutron Player. I know its a pay app but its amazingly feature packed. http://neutronmp.com/
> ...


 
 Unless I'm mistaken, any player software will have to decode the file, regardless of format, to play the file. You can turn off the EQ and any audio effects to get the closest to an untouched sound.


----------



## aoitenshi6509

Listening spotify premium/tidal hifi on my smartphone is draining the battery..
So I went to a local audioshop and tried onkyo DP-X1

Paired the onkyo and the smartphone to E5 via bluetooth, the smartphone acted as a hotspot for onkyo to connect

Then listen to lossless songs (tidal hifi) from sennheiser captune...

I can rest in peace now


----------



## golfpro

As some of you know, I have been a big fan of the E5 for a long time.  And I believe the E5 and ASG 2.5 is an amazing combination; although my custom UE 11 pro IEM's do sound a little better.  I love it even more now that I am using it hooked up to my car stereo.  I have tried cd's, and every other player, phone, and amp that I own; and the E5 sounds better than all of them hands down in my truck.  It has the same huge tight bass, and all the great soundstage.  I run the onkyo X1 with 1 200GB card for Spotify, and 1 200 GB card with my CD collection, to the E5 and then to the car amps.  And I control the E5's EQ through the X1 since it has the Bluetooth option, or I can control it from my phone via Bluetooth.  I found the sound is better by connecting everything with IC cables than using Bluetooth so far.  There is absolutely no need to spend thousands of dollars on a car stereo deck when you can use a phone or player and an E5.
  
 And again I am still blown away by the E5 and ASG 2.5 combo.  I was listening to some older music the other day and I heard some things I never heard in that music before.  And the bass is just huge, clean, and tight. 
  
 So the E5 is the best personal amp for IEM's of the dozen or so I tried; and it is amazing playing videos, movies, gaming, and now great in your car. I am buying another one soon.


----------



## golfpro

madpistol said:


> I tried that, and it didn't work. For whatever reason, the TOSLink connection didn't pick up anything while the Micro-USB connection was connected to the PS4. The only way around this was to set the E5 into direct mode. The problem with that is two fold. 1. It disables all audio processing done on the E5 and 2. I cannot change settings on my E5 except for the volume.
> 
> What I am hoping is that the USB A to A cable hooked up to the PS4 will allow basically an audio pass-through, while the micro-USB cable will be hooked up to my PC and in control of the unit itself.
> 
> Is there something maybe I'm missing here? I wouldn't mind the TOSLink idea, but I cannot get it to work.


 

 ​Remember you can always control the E5 from your phone via Bluetooth even if it is not the source of the sound.  The soundblaster control panel can be controlled via Bluetooth independently from the source.  I'm not sure if the PS4 is Bluetooth or not.  I typically connect my player to the E5 with a 1/8th IC cable which bypasses the E5's DAC but you still get the SBX and EQ; headphone out on the source to the line in on the E5.  This way I can charge either the player or the E5 while playing.


----------



## Forty6

Top portable entertaining device .build for all occasions all genres , multi-role all weather day / night 24/7 , 365 

A heavenly match pairing with my HTC , mojo , ASG 2.5 , G7750 . Meet all my basic needs , daily otg + home desktop use . 

golfpro glad and it's good to know that you're able to actually integrate the E5 into your truck audio system ! 
I'm really glad that I had come to the right thread when I was in search and considering a portable Dac/amp for my OTG needs .

The E5 was my first creative labs products I owned and after experiencing it for many months , it makes me pondering the idea of considering their ZXR sound card as a upgrade to my G7750 sound system . 
If not the ZXR , then it would come down with either Velcro it with another E5 , or the G5 whichever most suitable .


----------



## Forty6

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Listening spotify premium/tidal hifi on my smartphone is draining the battery..
> So I went to a local audioshop and tried onkyo DP-X1
> 
> Paired the onkyo and the smartphone to E5 via bluetooth, the smartphone acted as a hotspot for onkyo to connect
> ...




Lol R.I.P . E.I.P bro


----------



## dave650

demol3 said:


> If you don't change the music library frequently, you can convert them to ALAC and play them in native music player. It can transfer best quality alac file to external dac.


That's what I had been doing, but I keep running into this bug where the stock audio player stops playing. So far Foo and Onkyo haven't done that.


----------



## dave650

golfpro said:


> As some of you know, I have been a big fan of the E5 for a long time.  And I believe the E5 and ASG 2.5 is an amazing combination; although my custom UE 11 pro IEM's do sound a little better.  I love it even more now that I am using it hooked up to my car stereo.  I have tried cd's, and every other player, phone, and amp that I own; and the E5 sounds better than all of them hands down in my truck.  It has the same huge tight bass, and all the great soundstage.  I run the onkyo X1 with 1 200GB card for Spotify, and 1 200 GB card with my CD collection, to the E5 and then to the car amps.  And I control the E5's EQ through the X1 since it has the Bluetooth option, or I can control it from my phone via Bluetooth.  I found the sound is better by connecting everything with IC cables than using Bluetooth so far.  There is absolutely no need to spend thousands of dollars on a car stereo deck when you can use a phone or player and an E5.
> 
> And again I am still blown away by the E5 and ASG 2.5 combo.  I was listening to some older music the other day and I heard some things I never heard in that music before.  And the bass is just huge, clean, and tight.
> 
> So the E5 is the best personal amp for IEM's of the dozen or so I tried; and it is amazing playing videos, movies, gaming, and now great in your car. I am buying another one soon.


I'm loving the E5 as well, it's my first serious pocket DAC. Use digital out for music, just Bluetooth for podcasts at work. With the iPhone and the Eartech customs the whole thing cost as much as a student's car! But it's awesome.


----------



## Got the Shakes

I have a pair of HD6XX coming my way in the next few days. I'm looking for an amp/DAC to use with them. My source player will for the most part be my iPhone 7 Plus and sometimes my laptop. My head has been spinning with the amount of options out there, but the E5 is of interest to me for a few reasons. It's really reasonably priced at $160 on Amazon (and to make things even better, I always get Amazon gift cards for Christmas so that would cover most if not all of it) and it's got a ton of features. For anyone who has tried it, is this powerful enough to drive HD650s and is it a good pairing? I looked at tons of different options including less portable gear like a Schiit stack (I don't need anything portable for the HD6XX), and on it's face the E5 seems like the best value out there. 
  
 Edit: I should also add that one of the draws is that it's a MFi device and it means I won't have to mess with the camera connection kit to use my iPhone with it.


----------



## ElysiumAB

This post isn't meant to dissuade anyone from picking up an e5, but more to make my issue known in case anyone has something similar happen in the future.
  
 I ran the e5 from a Macbook pro. I really liked the product but it became defective within around 9 months of daily office/desktop use.
  
 I had two issues, 1) the unit would remain powered on but would lose sound, at which time I could unplug the micro-usb, reinsert and it would resume working. At first I thought this had to be a loose internal connection, but replacing the USB and jiggling the connection didn't help at all - it simply wanted to be unplugged and replugged for some reason.
  
 2) Eventually the unit, while in use, began turning off randomly. Sometimes as often as every 5 minutes.
  
 Both of these issues happened with the software running or not running, didn't make a difference. This continued and worsened until it was just unusable to me.
  
 I can't comment on Creative's customer service, but I purchased through Massdrop and they have a new unit being sent out to me now (which I assume is a new unit - fingers crossed).
  
 If anyone else experiences similar issues, you're not the only one.


----------



## FlacFan

I got mine from Massdrop as well - the same drop you got yours I reckon, The time frame fits.
  
 I am using it every workday for 8-10 hours and have no issues at all.
  
 It's working just as good as on day one.
  
 Cheers


----------



## dave650

I'm loving this setup, got the Onkyo player with hi res playing 24/96 files through the E5 and my stage monitors. It really is a close second best to my record player/headphone rig at home. Ya gotta watch out, the signal is really nice and clean and doesn't even hint at breaking up at any point. Sometimes it's too loud for my ears and I don't realise it. 
Might be time to use this E5 machine to start ripping all my records.


----------



## Tero

I recently bought an E5. Functionally this external sound card is quite awesome w/ lots of IOs, hardware mixer, SBX Surround, smart equalizer. However I've found some quite annoying bugs with my unit.
1) When in DSP mode (not-direct mode), serious sound quality degradation occurs. SNR just got slashed by 12dB and THD is all over the higher frequency area. Yet more expensive X7 doesn't have such serious distortion.

Here's a digest of RMAA results comparing between DSP mode and DIRECT mode: 

 DSP vs DIRECT （24bit, 44.1 kHz, 76% Volume Line Out）

Dynamic Range, dB: 95.4 vs 110.3
THD, %: 0.013 vs 0.0011
IMD+N, %: 0.020 vs 0.0036 

the THD plot have traces of bad SRC algorithm, peculiarly these distortion exists under all sample rate of 44.1, 48, 96.


2) And the digital volume control is broken as well.
My test shows that the maximum volumes WITHOUT distortion are:
Headphone out: 90%
Line out: 76%

If you go higher than that an even worse distortion than what mentioned in 1) will occur.


Really hope that Creative could push a firmware update to address these issues.


----------



## Forty6

This thing (E5) is simply awesome . capable audio station for use with my desktop . 

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/TsTQov8RXNA[/VIDEO]






Merry Christmas to all and the coming new year . Enjoy the weekend ahead .


----------



## demol3

madpistol said:


> I tried that, and it didn't work. For whatever reason, the TOSLink connection didn't pick up anything while the Micro-USB connection was connected to the PS4. The only way around this was to set the E5 into direct mode. The problem with that is two fold. 1. It disables all audio processing done on the E5 and 2. I cannot change settings on my E5 except for the volume.
> 
> What I am hoping is that the USB A to A cable hooked up to the PS4 will allow basically an audio pass-through, while the micro-USB cable will be hooked up to my PC and in control of the unit itself.
> 
> Is there something maybe I'm missing here? I wouldn't mind the TOSLink idea, but I cannot get it to work.


 
 Hey bro, hope you still watch this thread. Anyway, I have gone and experiment with multiple device connection. Here are my results. The device used in the test are: iPad (bluetooth), iPhone (usb host), PC (TOSLink) Laptop (Micro usb)
  
 The following connection can be made at the same time and play music continuously.
  
 1st combo:
  + Bluetooth
  + USB host
  + Optical Line in (TOSLink)
  + Micro usb (for this one, the sound is distorted. This might due to the SBE software on the laptop was lagging a bit (face same problems when tried 3rd combo with pc, after I restart the app the sound is clear again)). (laptop)
  
 2nd combo:
  + Bluetooth
  + USB host
  + Optical Line in
  
 3rd combo: 
  + Micro usb
  + USB host
  + Bluetooth
  
 4th combo: 
  + Micro usb
  + USB host
  
 So, except for the first combo, all other are able to produce clear sound (without direct mode, sbx). Hope this will help.


----------



## demol3

olddude04 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, any player software will have to decode the file, regardless of format, to play the file. You can turn off the EQ and any audio effects to get the closest to an untouched sound.


 
 some software like foobar2000 i mentioned earlier, actually downsample file to 16 bit 44.1 khz while app like onkyo HF can output the source to the e5 (24bit 192 khz etc..) so which one does neutron belong to?


----------



## OldDude04

demol3 said:


> olddude04 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I'm mistaken, any player software will have to decode the file, regardless of format, to play the file. You can turn off the EQ and any audio effects to get the closest to an untouched sound.
> ...


 
  
 The latter. Here is a bit of info from the Google Play page for the app:
  
* Output to UPnP/DLNA media renderers (up to 24-bit, 384 kHz)
* Direct output to USB DAC without format limitation (via USB OTG adapter, up to 32-bit, 768 kHz).
* 32-bit output on Android 5+


----------



## hoshiyomi

A coupl


tero said:


> I recently bought an E5. Functionally this external sound card is quite awesome w/ lots of IOs, hardware mixer, SBX Surround, smart equalizer. However I've found some quite annoying bugs with my unit.
> 1) When in DSP mode (not-direct mode), serious sound quality degradation occurs. SNR just got slashed by 12dB and THD is all over the higher frequency area. Yet more expensive X7 doesn't have such serious distortion.
> 
> Here's a digest of RMAA results comparing between DSP mode and DIRECT mode:
> ...


 
 A couple of thoughts:
 1. What is your Default Format set at under Playback Devices? I suspect the SRC can be avoided on most media by setting to 24bit/44.1khz
 2. While I have not setup a RMAA rig with a resistive divider on the input to verify, you may be seeing input clipping due to high output voltage from the E5
  
 http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100005744.htm
 Soomal ran some pretty extensive tests on this device, while SRC appears to be an issue on analog inputs, the device appears to devoid of serious bugs like you described. I do find that when the blutooth is connected it can raise the noise floor by a dicernable amount, and that the internal mixer reserves some headroom for multi-source mixing to avoid clipping, so maybe if you pushed everything up in the Equalizer, you can make up for the 12dB loss in dynamic range?


----------



## SVO

I just got my E5 Xmas gift.  The USB output is very muffled/ poor audio quality.  The optical output is great, but I lose volume control.  Using on a iMac and all software/firmware is current.  I messed around with Midi settings too- no dice.  Searched this thread for similar.  
  
 Thoughts anyone?  Thanks in advance,
 JD


----------



## HotIce

You mean USB input and optical input, right?
 Did you try to disable SBX and check if there are existing settings active? Confirm that the E5 application works correctly by enabling/disabling effects.
 The E5 produces a pretty clear sound for me (I use no SBX or other tweaks - just straight audio).
 What bitrate your PC is feeding the E5 with?


----------



## aoitenshi6509

svo said:


> I just got my E5 Xmas gift.  The USB output is very muffled/ poor audio quality.  The optical output is great, but I lose volume control.  Using on a iMac and all software/firmware is current.  I messed around with Midi settings too- no dice.  Searched this thread for similar.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?  Thanks in advance,
> JD


 
 have you tried to clean up the usb connector (cleaning up the pins) 
 I use contact cleaner to clean up my usb ports using cotton buds


----------



## SVO

hotice said:


> You mean USB input and optical input, right?
> Did you try to disable SBX and check if there are existing settings active? Confirm that the E5 application works correctly by enabling/disabling effects.
> The E5 produces a pretty clear sound for me (I use no SBX or other tweaks - just straight audio).
> What bitrate your PC is feeding the E5 with?DUH!


 
 Doh!  You are right sir- I meant inputs.  All good ideas and already checked and tried at various settings.  SBX has no effect via USB, works with optical.  Tried several bit rates in Midi settings.  I have a pretty high-resolution desktop system so the difference is night and day.


----------



## SVO

aoitenshi6509 said:


> have you tried to clean up the usb connector (cleaning up the pins)
> I use contact cleaner to clean up my usb ports using cotton buds


 
 I'll check it but with an iMac that lives in a clean office and a new USB cable I doubt that could be it.


----------



## HotIce

svo said:


> Doh!  You are right sir- I meant inputs.  All good ideas and already checked and tried at various settings.  SBX has no effect via USB, works with optical.  Tried several bit rates in Midi settings.  I have a pretty high-resolution desktop system so the difference is night and day.




What makes you think SBX has no effect when the E5 is fed via USB?


----------



## Sonic7381

Alright, i just got the soundblaster e5. I had the e1 previously because my computers mic and output was seriously broken, but  during the creative christmas sale i upgraded. my concern is that the volume nob changes the volume in windows and not on the amp. With the e1 i kept the windows sound on full and the e1 sound really low. This is the optimal way to get the best sound quality, but i cant seem to do that with the e5. Anybody know how i can seperate this? i need to connect via usb because of my computers bad soundcard. sorry about grammer
  
 sorry for double post cant actually figure outy how to delete it


----------



## Sonic7381

Alright, i just got the soundblaster e5. I had the e1 previously because my computers mic and output was seriously broken, but  during the creative christmas sale i upgraded. my concern is that the volume nob changes the volume in windows and not on the amp. With the e1 i kept the windows sound on full and the e1 sound really low. This is the optimal way to get the best sound quality, but i cant seem to do that with the e5. Anybody know how i can seperate this? i need to connect via usb because of my computers bad soundcard. sorry about grammer


----------



## aoitenshi6509

Sometime I just need a new toy 
Building up this mini 4WD while streaming tidal hifi from my smartphone is just another way of enjoying life



(Actually it is a revenge for my childhood time  )


----------



## Forty6

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Sometime I just need a new toy
> Building up this mini 4WD while streaming tidal hifi from my smartphone is just another way of enjoying life
> 
> 
> ...




wah tamiya ! I sure miss my childhood emperor and shooting stars after what u have posted...


----------



## aoitenshi6509

forty6 said:


> wah tamiya ! I sure miss my childhood emperor and shooting stars after what u have posted...




Get yourself a brand new Rise Emperor and Shooting Proud Star (both are dash' new models) and then build them while listening to your favourite tunes 

A bit awkward when I play at mini 4WD tracks, but most people playing mini 4WD at my area are people above age 25++ 

I spent around idr 2.750.000 (usd 203) for building that dancing doll T.T

But worth it


----------



## Forty6

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Get yourself a brand new Rise Emperor and Shooting Proud Star (both are dash' new models) and then build them while listening to your favourite tunes
> 
> A bit awkward when I play at mini 4WD tracks, but most people playing mini 4WD at my area are people above age 25++
> 
> ...




My tamiya modding days has passed 25 years ago.. it's difficult to rekindle those affectionate passion on modding these little machines


----------



## SVO

hotice said:


> What makes you think SBX has no effect when the E5 is fed via USB?


 
 Um, because on or off I can hear no diff with USB.  With optical SBX engagement is quite pronounced.  Now unit is generating a high-pitched background tone.  Hmmmm. 
  
 Could someone who is using an E5 with a Mac running El Capitan or Sierra please post exact settings for Midi and the SB app that works well for them?  Thanks a ton,
 JD


----------



## demol3

svo said:


> Um, because on or off I can hear no diff with USB.  With optical SBX engagement is quite pronounced.  Now unit is generating a high-pitched background tone.  Hmmmm.
> 
> Could someone who is using an E5 with a Mac running El Capitan or Sierra please post exact settings for Midi and the SB app that works well for them?  Thanks a ton,
> JD


 
 SBX is built in into the e5. All audio processing is done within the e5 and output straight to your headphone. So it shouldn't have any difference when using optical and usb. If you hear any differences, please try to clean up (uninstall) the driver and software and install it again.


----------



## demol3

sonic7381 said:


> Alright, i just got the soundblaster e5. I had the e1 previously because my computers mic and output was seriously broken, but  during the creative christmas sale i upgraded. my concern is that the volume nob changes the volume in windows and not on the amp. With the e1 i kept the windows sound on full and the e1 sound really low. This is the optimal way to get the best sound quality, but i cant seem to do that with the e5. Anybody know how i can seperate this? i need to connect via usb because of my computers bad soundcard. sorry about grammer
> 
> sorry for double post cant actually figure outy how to delete it


 
 Hi,
  
 I believe the e1 use analog volume slider while the e5 use diginal volume nob. I do not have the e1 and did not read much about it. However I suspect that the window volume controller will manage the volume of the amp inside e1 using digital signal, while the slider use analog signal (could be a separate ic from the amp) to control it. I read a report from reddit said: "The E1 has some distinct noise at the top of its volume slider". This could be what you means.
  
Every devices has flaws. So the workaround that apply to one device might not suit other devices. The e5 control volume digitally with all input (usb, usb host, bluetooth, optical) so you can't do what you used to do with e1. However, trust your ear, not what you read online. Sound is very subjective.


----------



## hoshiyomi

I've found the EQ on the e5 to be quite capable, and currently use it as frequency reeponse compensation. The above response have been tuned first according to the Olive-Welti compensation curve, then manually tuned to incorporate a bit of loudness compensation, perfect for listening at moderate volume.

I believe e5 has reserved some dynamic range for the mixer / effects, so I didn't bother pushing everything below 0dB, those who think otherwise can adjust as they see fit.


----------



## aoitenshi6509

Hello
  
 Is there anyone who still own Creative Soundblaster X-Fi HD with Pono Pre-amp?
 I was thinking of using this combo =
  
 Xiaomi Redmi 2 android phone with USB Audio Player Pro app installed -> usb otg -> Creative Soundblaster X-Fi HD -> optical line out from X-Fi to optical line in E5 -> E5 -> headphone
  
 My purpose is to listen songs from tidal's HD videos (they have 48 kHz output, while the audio the best I can get is 44 kHz )
 The issue I'm facing right now : everytime I connect E5 using custom usb cable (micro usb to micro usb) to my android phone, the built in mic is automatically activated and it's quite annoying.
 My workaround is to disable the built in mic (using another android phone, connected to the E5 using bluetooth) and then fire up the USB audio player pro app inside my redmi 2 phone.
  
 (I will post some pics when my 4G connection is stable  )
  
  
 So before I snatch one of those X-Fi thing, I want to know the result.
 Thanks.


----------



## demol3

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is there anyone who still own Creative Soundblaster X-Fi HD with Pono Pre-amp?
> I was thinking of using this combo =
> ...


 
 If you use the usb host feature on the e5, then the mic will not activate automatically. As for the X-fi HD, I do not understand why you add this to your combo.


----------



## ki01

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is there anyone who still own Creative Soundblaster X-Fi HD with Pono Pre-amp?
> I was thinking of using this combo =
> ...


 
 couldn't you use bluetooth from the xiaomi to connect straight to e5? have you tried it and noticed a significant signal degradation?


----------



## aoitenshi6509

demol3 said:


> If you use the usb host feature on the e5, then the mic will not activate automatically. As for the X-fi HD, I do not understand why you add this to your combo.


 
  
 that X-Fi HD will act just a regular usb dac without mic 
 X-Fi HD has optical line out which I can use the supplied toslink cable from E5 to connect the X-Fi HD to E5
 as I wrote earlier, my issue occured when the E5 was connected using custom M2M cable.
  

  

  
 from my photos above, everytime I connect the M2M cable (above when connecting Redmi 2 to E5), I have set the app for connected USB is USB Audio Player Pro and voila .. the Mic Array (built in mic) automatically activated .. making surrounding sounds can be heard into E5 T.T
 and there is the time for my other xiaomi to connect to E5 via bluetooth, open up Soundblaster Central App and disable the built in Mic, and then close the bluetooth connection ... complicated isn't it? 
  
 that is why I need another usb dac (without built in mic and with optical line out) between my xiaomi and E5 (just to get rid that mic from being activated everytime I am using USB Audio Player Pro app )
  
  


ki01 said:


> couldn't you use bluetooth from the xiaomi to connect straight to e5? have you tried it and noticed a significant signal degradation?


 
  
 that is the purpose I bought this E5 
 but sometime I need to try something new and here is the issue 
  
 the difference using bluetooth connection (wireless) and using custom M2M cable (wired) when using USB Audio Player Pro app is the frequency limitation (this is my subjective opinion)
 when streaming tidal hifi, the audio is 44kHz, 16 bit .. which is the highest I can get when using bluetooth
 the same frequency stays the same for tidal's HD videos .. 44kHz
  
 but when using wired connection, the the tidal's flac remains 44kHz, 16bit (it is advertised in their website) while the HD videos reach 48kHz ... so I am hearing a better double pedals when playing Lamb of God music videos rather than LoG songs


----------



## demol3

aoitenshi6509 said:


> as I wrote earlier, my issue occured when the E5 was connected using custom M2M cable.
> 
> everytime I connect the M2M cable (above when connecting Redmi 2 to E5)
> 
> but when using wired connection, the the tidal's flac remains 44kHz, 16bit (it is advertised in their website) while the HD videos reach 48kHz ... so I am hearing a better double pedals when playing Lamb of God music videos rather than LoG songs


 
 Edit: I have just play around with e5,
  
 when powered up, mic is automatically enabled (because when powered off, the mic is still enabled).
 When plugged in the iphone 5s using usb host: mic is disabled.
 When plugged in PC via optical: mic is enabled.
 When plugged in PC via micro usb: mic is enabled -> put the e5 to direct mode in PC: mic is disabled -> Powered off e5 (mic is still enabled in mixer SBE PC) -> power e5 up -> mic is enabled.
  
 Then: disabled the mic in the mixer (PC SBE).
  
 When power up: mic is disabled
 When plugged in the iphone 5s using usb host: the mic is disabled.
 When plugged in PC via optical: the mic is disabled.
 When plugged in PC via micro usb: mic is disabled.
  
 Therefore, if you want the mic to be disabled everytime you use your e5, I suggest you disable it from the mixer in SBE software PC.
  
 Hope this helps.
  
  
 I understand your problems. The micro usb input feature was designed to work with PC (I assume). Therefore having the mic activated automatically also helps with online gaming and stuff. Then the computer will decide whether it need the mic or not.
  
 You can use standard usb male to micro usb male cable to connect with the e5 though. the only problems is that it will charge your phone while connected. 
  
 You can buy a cheap iphone to go with it. It didnt charge the iphone though. However, there is an issue which the music will sometimes play very slow and distorted, reconnect the cable will fix it.


----------



## ki01

> that is the purpose I bought this E5
> but sometime I need to try something new and here is the issue
> 
> the difference using bluetooth connection (wireless) and using custom M2M cable (wired) when using USB Audio Player Pro app is the frequency limitation (this is my subjective opinion)
> ...


 
  
 oh cool, respect for trying different things and backing up your opinion instead of saying something vague


----------



## SVO

demol3 said:


> SBX is built in into the e5. All audio processing is done within the e5 and output straight to your headphone. So it shouldn't have any difference when using optical and usb. If you hear any differences, please try to clean up (uninstall) the driver and software and install it again.


 
 Yes, but there is an engage/defeat button on the side, right?  No difference on or off with optical, difference with USB, right?  That's right, there should NOT be a difference between the two connection types, but there IS.  That was my point.  I removed app, background noise remains.  App just crashed my iMac- first time that has EVER happened.  The OS X app must be a disaster.  Going back.


----------



## Westron

I combed some pages on this thread but didn't find an answer to my question, apologies if it has already been answered.

 I am setting up a VR gaming rig and would like to use my Elears as wireless(ish), virtual 7.1 (from 8 actual source channels, not processed stereo source), amplified VR audio, with very low latency.

 I am drawn towards the E5 for its portability (wireless-ish), virtual 7.1 from 8 actual source channels, stereo headphone amplifier, and use of 'AptX Low Latency' codec.

 My question is: Can the E5 be used to interact with some AptX LL enabled device (some transmitter, or PC bluetooth driver that supports AptX LL) to receive 7.1ch audio and from that convert it via their 7.1 virtual surround tech down to stereo.

 I'm excited for Dirac dynamic HRTF

 Thanks!


----------



## aoitenshi6509

westron said:


> I combed some pages on this thread but didn't find an answer to my question, apologies if it has already been answered.
> 
> 
> I am setting up a VR gaming rig and would like to use my Elears as wireless(ish), virtual 7.1 (from 8 actual source channels, not processed stereo source), amplified VR audio, with very low latency.
> ...




I have tried pairing the E5 with onkyo DP-X1 dap...
DP-X1 recognized the E5 as bluetooth aptx device, but I don't know if aptx on E5 is the Low Latency (LL) type.

Hope that helps


----------



## Westron

http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5

 It most certainly is: search "low latency" on that page.

 That kinda sorta answers a part of my question. I already knew that the e5 was a AptX LL device. But I appreciate the info.

 My question: *Can the E5 receive 7.1ch audio over Bluetooth (specifically AptX, more specifically AptX LL)*

 My gut feeling would be no, given that 7.1 requires 8 channels, and AptX Low Latency  would have to compress the hell out of all the channels. I can't find the Bitrate for AptX but I would assume that the SBC bitrate for it is rated less than BT 4.0 which I believe is 400kbps. That would mean around 50kbps per speaker, worse than 128kbps stereo!

 I think in writing this I answered my own question, if Bluetooth 4.0 couldn't support surround sound, how would a low latency version of it (which inherently must use lower bitrate to fit more audio data into each SBC window)

 I guess it still makes sense to get the E5 since it is a pretty good AptX LL stereo receiver and headphone amp, and just use some SBX virtual 7.1 before it gets sent out to the AptX Transmitter.


----------



## demol3

svo said:


> Yes, but there is an engage/defeat button on the side, right?  No difference on or off with optical, difference with USB, right?  That's right, there should NOT be a difference between the two connection types, but there IS.  That was my point.  I removed app, background noise remains.  App just crashed my iMac- first time that has EVER happened.  The OS X app must be a disaster.  Going back.


 
 I have just tried optical and usb connection with sbx button on the side:
  
 Optical: SBX button works, it apply the profile which was used with my mobile device
 Micro usb to PC: SBX works, I plug it straight after using sbx optical. the profile is the mobile one. when I open the windows app, it did not show the mobile profile, instead it shows original profile.
  
 The PC software is ****. It keep lagging, crashing and produce distorted sound when it's lagging. Without the sbx the e5 still run fine as a dac, but you cant control it.
  
 If you use optical and sbx has no effect, then try connect to the e5 via bluetooth to control it using sbx mobile app.
  
 For the background hiss, you might be using sensitive IEM, to reduce that, you could just plug in a resistor between e5 and your iem.
  
 I am sorry if I cant fully understand your problems. I mainly use e5 as a mobile dac for my phone (and my laptop sometimes). please note that I don't own any OS X device.


----------



## demol3

aoitenshi6509 said:


> that X-Fi HD will act just a regular usb dac without mic
> X-Fi HD has optical line out which I can use the supplied toslink cable from E5 to connect the X-Fi HD to E5
> as I wrote earlier, my issue occured when the E5 was connected using custom M2M cable.
> 
> ...


 
 Edit: I have just play around with e5,
  
 when powered up, mic is automatically enabled (because when powered off, the mic is still enabled).
 When plugged in the iphone 5s using usb host: mic is disabled.
 When plugged in PC via optical: mic is enabled.
 When plugged in PC via micro usb: mic is enabled -> put the e5 to direct mode in PC: mic is disabled -> Powered off e5 (mic is still enabled in mixer SBE PC) -> power e5 up -> mic is enabled.
  
 Then: disabled the mic in the mixer (PC SBE).
  
 When power up: mic is disabled
 When plugged in the iphone 5s using usb host: the mic is disabled.
 When plugged in PC via optical: the mic is disabled.
 When plugged in PC via micro usb: mic is disabled.
  
 Therefore, if you want the mic to be disabled everytime you use your e5, I suggest you disable it from the mixer in SBE software PC.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## FlacFan

demol3 said:


> The PC software is ****. It keep lagging, crashing and produce distorted sound....


 
   
None of that. Zero. Something wrong with your PC.

  
 Cheers.


----------



## demol3

flacfan said:


> None of that. Zero. Something wrong with your PC.
> 
> Cheers.


 
 yes, the whole system need to be reinstalled, but i'm too lazy for that. I use Xonar u7 for pc and e5 for mobile so it's alright.


----------



## gunwale

After some experiments...
  
 Warm Mode (Bass Mode)
 -Reduce all EQ to minimum and max Bass (10-40 hz crossover) + Crystallizer (none / half / max) + max surround for movie without surround sound. (11% for music)
  
 Bright Mode (Micro detail)
 - Max all EQ do not amp with same surround settings as above
 - Bass slider does not really work


----------



## Martty

Guys, I can't believe how much u talked about Creative Sound Blaster E5! You forget the elementary thing that an audiophile needs! The audio! How that thing sounds? It makes you cry of happiness or of madness? 
 I bought E5 and it made me cry. Because is one of the worst things i ever heard! The sound? The sound it's just so bad that even a 10$ speakers sound better than E5. Indeed it has a lot of features and don't have so much bugs, but all that are useless if the sound is so bad! The software? SBX and the rest? It's so useless
 I'm extremely disappointed about this product.


----------



## demol3

Hi, I think the sound is at least comparable to the latest iPhone if not more. So I wouldn't branded it as horrible. But the more i listen to it, the normal it feel. 



martty said:


> Guys, I can't believe how much u talked about Creative Sound Blaster E5! You forget the elementary thing that an audiophile needs! The audio! How that thing sounds? It makes you cry of happiness or of madness?
> I bought E5 and it made me cry. Because is one of the worst things i ever heard! The sound? The sound it's just so bad that even a 10$ speakers sound better than E5. Indeed it has a lot of features and don't have so much bugs, but all that are useless if the sound is so bad! The software? SBX and the rest? It's so useless
> I'm extremely disappointed about this product.


----------



## Contrail

martty said:


> Guys, I can't believe how much u talked about Creative Sound Blaster E5! You forget the elementary thing that an audiophile needs! The audio! How that thing sounds? It makes you cry of happiness or of madness?
> I bought E5 and it made me cry. Because is one of the worst things i ever heard! The sound? *The sound it's just so bad that even a 10$ speakers sound better than E5*. Indeed it has a lot of features and don't have so much bugs, but all that are useless if the sound is so bad! The software? SBX and the rest? It's so useless
> I'm extremely disappointed about this product.


 
   The E5 isn't a speaker. What are you using it with?


----------



## Forty6

martty said:


> Guys, I can't believe how much u talked about Creative Sound Blaster E5! You forget the elementary thing that an audiophile needs! The audio! How that thing sounds? It makes you cry of happiness or of madness?
> I bought E5 and it made me cry. Because is one of the worst things i ever heard! The sound? The sound it's just so bad that even a 10$ speakers sound better than E5. Indeed it has a lot of features and don't have so much bugs, but all that are useless if the sound is so bad! The software? SBX and the rest? It's so useless
> I'm extremely disappointed about this product.




Wow , registered today . 1st post . 

Good , Bad or useless . Take all that as a experience dude. Ha


----------



## Magic Man

martty said:


> Guys, I can't believe how much u talked about Creative Sound Blaster E5! You forget the elementary thing that an audiophile needs! The audio! How that thing sounds? It makes you cry of happiness or of madness?
> I bought E5 and it made me cry. Because is one of the worst things i ever heard! The sound? The sound it's just so bad that even a 10$ speakers sound better than E5. Indeed it has a lot of features and don't have so much bugs, but all that are useless if the sound is so bad! The software? SBX and the rest? It's so useless
> I'm extremely disappointed about this product.





Your opinion. Mine is the opposite, sound is great, digital processing is top notch, no bugs, great functionality.


----------



## GR33dyblackie

martty said:


> Guys, I can't believe how much u talked about Creative Sound Blaster E5! You forget the elementary thing that an audiophile needs! The audio! How that thing sounds? It makes you cry of happiness or of madness?
> I bought E5 and it made me cry. Because is one of the worst things i ever heard! The sound? The sound it's just so bad that even a 10$ speakers sound better than E5. Indeed it has a lot of features and don't have so much bugs, but all that are useless if the sound is so bad! The software? SBX and the rest? It's so useless
> I'm extremely disappointed about this product.




what headphones r u using?
how did u connect to the E5?
and the source?


----------



## moophus

joined today + first post = troll. Everything you reply after this is now discounted. You should get better headphones if your E5 sounds bad. There are countless number of better devices out there but I wouldn't say the E5 sounds bad.


----------



## HotIce

martty said:


> Guys, I can't believe how much u talked about Creative Sound Blaster E5! You forget the elementary thing that an audiophile needs! The audio! How that thing sounds? It makes you cry of happiness or of madness?
> I bought E5 and it made me cry. Because is one of the worst things i ever heard! The sound? The sound it's just so bad that even a 10$ speakers sound better than E5. Indeed it has a lot of features and don't have so much bugs, but all that are useless if the sound is so bad! The software? SBX and the rest? It's so useless
> I'm extremely disappointed about this product.


 
  
 Sometimes, you find people with an agenda to push forward, which are so friggen trolley, that they can't even create a fake anti-product comment.
 Now crawl back into the hole you came from.


----------



## Martty

k...seems this community is too "fancy" for me...i'm out of this ... this... k.


----------



## HotIce

147 pages of people for the vast majority happy with the sound ... if you had explained a little bit better how your E5 connections are, and in which way the sound feel bad for you, you might have gotten better acceptance and help from members.
 Instead, as first post, you chose to simply troll over w/out any explanations of sort.


----------



## thefitz

got the shakes said:


> I have a pair of HD6XX coming my way in the next few days. I'm looking for an amp/DAC to use with them. My source player will for the most part be my iPhone 7 Plus and sometimes my laptop. My head has been spinning with the amount of options out there, but the E5 is of interest to me for a few reasons. It's really reasonably priced at $160 on Amazon (and to make things even better, I always get Amazon gift cards for Christmas so that would cover most if not all of it) and it's got a ton of features. For anyone who has tried it, is this powerful enough to drive HD650s and is it a good pairing? I looked at tons of different options including less portable gear like a Schiit stack (I don't need anything portable for the HD6XX), and on it's face the E5 seems like the best value out there.
> 
> Edit: I should also add that one of the draws is that it's a MFi device and it means I won't have to mess with the camera connection kit to use my iPhone with it.


It's a great pairing, and there's plenty of power.


----------



## Westron

Hey guyz, still determining the best AptX config.

 Can the E5 take in 7.1 channels, convert all the channels to stereo (not stereo to 'surround effect' but binaural surround) and then send that out via Bluetooth?


----------



## aoitenshi6509

When I was bored listening music from earbuds, iems and headphones..
Just plug my old cheap altec lansing speakers (bxr 1221) via E5's line out and listen music from there


----------



## Tails

Can I have different EQ settings for right and left channel?
 It would be great since my left ear has not-so-good hearing on some frequencies.


----------



## ElysiumAB

I took a look at the EQ panel in the software for you - it appears to affect both channels.
  
 I do however combine my VOX EQ with some of the settings in the creative software, essentially you could run two EQs - but again, that would affect both channels.
  
 There are two inputs on the front of the DAC, there's a solution for you in there somewhere.


----------



## Zotar

Hey guys, this is my first post here. I've owned the E5 for about 4 months and have been using it with a pair of Koss Porta Pro and have recently got a pair of hifiman he-400i to get some better use of it. However I get an annoying hissing sound when it's plugged in via USB, it's the same when plugged in with the lightning cable to my iphone 5. Toslink works perfectly fine on my computer but I lose volume control :/. Is the problem the actual cables or is it the output on the iphone/computer? Any way to get the same volume control using the Toslink as USB? Would be very thankful for help.


----------



## ElysiumAB

zotar said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post here. I've owned the E5 for about 4 months and have been using it with a pair of Koss Porta Pro and have recently got a pair of hifiman he-400i to get some better use of it. However I get an annoying hissing sound when it's plugged in via USB, it's the same when plugged in with the lightning cable to my iphone 5. Toslink works perfectly fine on my computer but I lose volume control :/. Is the problem the actual cables or is it the output on the iphone/computer? Any way to get the same volume control using the Toslink as USB? Would be very thankful for help.


 
  
 I'm using my second E5 (returned the first one to Massdrop after it became defective after 6 months or so).
  
 While I was trouble shooting the defective unit I tried several different USB cables (the one it comes with, Amazon Basics, etc.) On both the defective unit and new one I do hear the hiss. I only hear about 5% of the hiss when I plug in my IEMs via headphone jack directly to my Macbook Pro. The hiss remains constant even when I turn the volume on the DAC all the way off, or increase it significantly.
  
 I suppose I always just thought this was standard when amplifying an output from a computer and I've never thought much of it since I don't notice it while audio is played. I also thought I had the same hiss on my previous FiiO DACs. I had never noticed before now that the hiss would remain constant regardless of volume.
  
 I'm using a Macbook Pro and Noble Django IEMs.
  
 If anyone knows why this is or has a solution, I'd be interested.


----------



## OldDude04

That sucks that you both are having that issue. I use my E5 on both my PC laptop and PC tablet and get no noise, so maybe the units are defective? HERE is a USB noise filter you can buy to quiet noise from your USB port. If that isn't something you want to spend on, you can try THESE, which are noise filters you can clip onto your USB cable that should quiet the noise a bit for you. Good luck gents.


----------



## ElysiumAB

olddude04 said:


> That sucks that you both are having that issue. I use my E5 on both my PC laptop and PC tablet and get no noise, so maybe the units are defective? HERE is a USB noise filter you can buy to quiet noise from your USB port. If that isn't something you want to spend on, you can try THESE, which are noise filters you can clip onto your USB cable that should quiet the noise a bit for you. Good luck gents.


 
  
 Thanks for the info, I had no idea those products existed. I ordered the EMI suppressor, I'll give it a shot.
  
 Honestly, the hiss has never bugged me, it's just light white noise that I actually enjoy a bit when I don't want music on but people are talking around the office. I just assumed it was standard.
  
 I also just prepared myself to be embarrassed after I realized it could be caused by boosting the level in the VOX equalizer or creative software (I keep the volume on the DAC at 1 - and boost the volume on the media player a bit - to avoid any terrible OS sounds). Anyway, kind of happy to report that had no effect whatsoever.
  
 I can try the suppressors and trouble shoot some more when time permits.


----------



## HotIce

My E5 is likely the DAC+AMP with the lower floor noise I have.
 It is literally dead silent (feeding from PC, via a powered USB hub).


----------



## ElysiumAB

So far the only thing I've found affects the hiss at all is changing the gain on the device from low to high, which increases the hiss slightly.
  
 Not sure if that provides any leads to look into?


----------



## Forty6

Hello , like old dude04 , I'm not getting any noise , hissing experience with the E5 on use with a PC with my various pairs of IEM asg2.5 . nor did I experience any losing control on any volume control with the USB / Toslink cables , playing through spotify and playing off YouTube videos .
Works flawlessly well on the pc . Zero issue for me . Top notch . 
The E5 make the Realtek high definition looks like trash .

Having said the abovementioned , it's a complete opposite compare to PC when i pair up the E5 on Bluetooth with my HTC mobile , the Bluetooth pairing with my mobile , E5 , iem , gives out a tremendous hissing noise , the only way to eliminate those annoying hiss is to tune down both the speakers , Bluetooth volume bar to 50-60% on the mixer which could be found within the sound blaster central .


----------



## Zotar

Well it's not that big of an issue anyway as said it goes away when playing music. It surely beats the realtek onboard sound that I used before it in terms of sound quality. I think it would be hard to find any device that beats it in terms of price point/functionality. I am still happy with the purchase. It sounds really good paired with the he-400i to me.Feels like a big upgrade going from the porta pro headphones. I figured out why the toslink volume was always so low, I just had to increase the SPDIF in volume in the mixer so it was just a noob misstake by me 
  
 edit:


hotice said:


> My E5 is likely the DAC+AMP with the lower floor noise I have.
> It is literally dead silent (feeding from PC, via a powered USB hub).


 
  
 Thanks, I plugged it into the usb hub I use for external drives and now it's practically dead silent as well. Noise must have been coming from the motherboard not the device itself.


----------



## ElysiumAB

I just noticed I get the slight white noise even when the USB is unplugged from my Thunderbolt or laptop, meaning it must be coming from the device itself in some way.
  
 Anyway, not a big deal.


----------



## Zotar

Mine does not do that unless I crank the volume up to inhuman levels.


----------



## ElysiumAB

Strange.
  
 Zota


zotar said:


> Mine does not do that unless I crank the volume up to inhuman levels.


 
  
 Zotar - are you using IEMs? I'm wondering if I was using something less sensitive than my Noble Djangos if I'd hear it at all, no time to experiment more right now unfortunately.


----------



## Zotar

elysiumab said:


> Strange.
> 
> Zota
> 
> Zotar - are you using IEMs? I'm wondering if I was using something less sensitive than my Noble Djangos if I'd hear it at all, no time to experiment more right now unfortunately.


 

 Not right now but I can use it with my hifiman re-0 IEMs without this trouble, noise only starts with volume above 50% with those and that would not be a very comfortable listening experience anyway lol.


----------



## ElysiumAB

zotar said:


> Not right now but I can use it with my hifiman re-0 IEMs without this trouble, noise only starts with volume above 50% with those and that would not be a very comfortable listening experience anyway lol.


 
  
 Ah, good to know. It's very subtle, I can really only tell it's there when I unplug the IEM, but there is a slight white noise present at all times - even with the volume turned all the way off.


----------



## moophus

this may be obvious but just in case - did you turn down all the analog line in / microphone levels? (or mute them)
 also bluetooth levels as well as any other ones not being used can be turned down/muted as well.


----------



## ElysiumAB

moophus said:


> this may be obvious but just in case - did you turn down all the analog line in / microphone levels? (or mute them)
> also bluetooth levels as well as any other ones not being used can be turned down/muted as well.


 
  
 I hadn't (I'm not too familiar with audio settings on a Mac) - anyhow, just played with all the input volumes on low and no affect.
  
 And as I said, even completely unplugged from the machine there's the same white noise, so it's not coming from the OS.


----------



## MareNostrum

Perhabs a loop of ground? Many PCs have benefit if isolated from the ground wire of the power supply. If the background noise does not feel with your PC with only battery power, it is ok, then most likely the sound is captured by electricity of the house from the ground wire. I was several years that I follow this trick.


----------



## moophus

You can see what I'm talking about with a screenshot of the iOS app.
 I have a pair of Shure SE530's that are super sensitive and will pick up hiss when bluetooth is unmuted and even a little when SPDIF is unmuted. (Even if the slider is all the way left, the hiss will be there until I mute the channel)


----------



## Soundofmusic

Any recommendations for EQ settings for the E5 + Fidelio X2? Default flat / no-eq sounded quite muffled to me, currently using this one but it can get a bit painful on jazz/classical:


----------



## Shark00n

Yes! My replacement battery from China finally arrived! 
 I replaced it and it's working fine again. Turns on no problem, holds a charge, perfect!
 The stock battery was held on tight! It was a pain to remove safely.Everything on the E5 is soldered, it's a bitch to work on. Battery and microphones are soldered and epoxied in, I had to solder to the existing battery wires and now I left a bit more wiggle room and it's easier to open and close without cussing loudly.
  
 Any tips on how to avoid letting my battery falling bellow safe voltage again? I have it always connected to my desktop PC, I think the problem is that it didn't turn itself off when the PC was off. And it discharged itself completely everyday... Do I need to turn if off manually everytime?


----------



## Forty6

shark00n said:


> Yes! My replacement battery from China finally arrived!
> I replaced it and it's working fine again. Turns on no problem, holds a charge, perfect!
> The stock battery was held on tight! It was a pain to remove safely.Everything on the E5 is soldered, it's a bitch to work on. Battery and microphones are soldered and epoxied in, I had to solder to the existing battery wires and now I left a bit more wiggle room and it's easier to open and close without cussing loudly.
> 
> Any tips on how to avoid letting my battery falling bellow safe voltage again? I have it always connected to my desktop PC, I think the problem is that it didn't turn itself off when the PC was off. And it discharged itself completely everyday... Do I need to turn if off manually everytime?




After you had turn off the pc , turn off also the main switch (wall) . The e5 would then follow suit to turn itself off .


----------



## fexofen

I've got DT880 600 ohm versions but I'm a bit sceptical that it will drive them even tho the product claims to. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## aoitenshi6509

fexofen said:


> I've got DT880 600 ohm versions but I'm a bit sceptical that it will drive them even tho the product claims to. Can anyone confirm this?



 


I can confirm that E5 will drive DT880 600 ohm with no issue 
I have tested the DT880 back in september 2016 with my E5


----------



## afico

Hello,
  can someone suggest a really working usb cable to connect it to a Samsung S7 ?
 i've tried a lot of cables and only the original Samsung one (way too long) is working ..


----------



## RiflemanFirst

How are the drivers & software for the E5 with Windows 10? 
  
 I was considering buying the E5 for my HD 598 SE that I use for gaming and Tidal HiFi music, but was scared away by the need for drivers/software and bought a Schiit Fulla 2 last night. The drivers & software for my old X-Fi Titanium PCIe card (non-HD version) are pretty craptastic under Windows 10. All settings are reset to defaults if the computer is restarted instead of being shut down. This is a bug the Creative has known about for a while but still hasn't fixed. Nothing annoys me more than a good piece of hardware that has buggy drivers/software.
  
 If for some reason I don't like the Fulla 2, the E5 is definitely in the running for consideration IF the driver/software support is solid.


----------



## OldDude04

The E5 software works fine on windows 10 for me.


----------



## ScruffyDan

Quick question. Is it possible to apply the EQ settings to just one channel? Due to a health issue my hearing in my left ear has been badly affected, but by altering the balance and apply EQ settings just to the left channel I can somewhat counteract my hearing issues. The trouble is finding a portable DAC/AMP that will allow this.
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Bugattikid2012

As far as I'm aware, there is no setting for this unfortunately.  
  
 On an unrelated note, I've noticed that my card is starting to expand in the center.  I guess the battery is going to "explode" sooner or later?  It's out of warranty for me so I guess I'm out of luck.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Tails

I asked almost the same question about month ago, and answer is "no":
http://www.head-fi.org/t/732171/creative-sound-blaster-e5-headphone-amp-usb-dac-with-otg-toslink-aptx-recording-more/2190#post_13196676


----------



## ScruffyDan

I missed that. Have you found anything that allows you to change the EQ per channel? My search has came up empty and I am tempted to see if this can be done with a raspberry Pi.
  
 Take the digital audio out of my iPhone ands pass it to the Pi Apply the EQ then output it to a good DAC like a DragonFly Red. But that project will take a lot of time.


----------



## Tails

Unfortunately no, I have not found anything portable, but I have not searched it thoroughly.


----------



## golfpro

​If you don't mind spending a bunch of money.  Ultimate Ears, reference model I think, can make each IEM to different specs for each ear.


----------



## ScruffyDan

Those are IEMs aren't they? That probably wont work for me as one of my ear canals is almost fully sealed off.
  
 Thanks for the suggestion though. I might at some point see if I can do the per channel EQ on the digital audio on a raspberry pi and then output that to a proper DAC/AMP. That would be a significant time sink however and would prefer a pre-made solution if it exists.


----------



## ImLeXz

Would the E5 be better than the onboard audio on the "ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING AURA " motherboard? And how does this amp / dac compare to the fiio e10k. I'm using the AKG k612 pro headphones and was looking for a good amp / dac to pair with them, so any other suggestions around this price range are welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 EDIT:
  
 I forgot to mention that I also like a lot of different music genres ranging from Metal to piano pieces and even edm sometimes. The only music genre I don't really listen to is rap. I also play A LOT of CSGO and I know the e5 has some features which could prove useful with that.


----------



## Forty6

imlexz said:


> Would the E5 be better than the onboard audio on the "ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING AURA " motherboard? And how does this amp / dac compare to the fiio e10k. I'm using the AKG k612 pro headphones and was looking for a good amp / dac to pair with them, so any other suggestions around this price range are welcome




I don't know about how the onboard ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING AURA sounds is like , but the game blaster sound core card which comes with my Asrock X79 Extreme 9 is trash compared to the E5 , 
While that trash card still connected to the pcie slot , technically the E5 has been set to tasked at handle all the audio stuff .
The E5 needs to be eq heavily imo . I played with the eq a lot .


----------



## ImLeXz

forty6 said:


> I don't know about how the onboard ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING AURA sounds is like , but the game blaster sound core card which comes with my Asrock X79 Extreme 9 is trash compared to the E5 ,
> While that trash card still connected to the pcie slot , technically the E5 has been set to tasked at handle all the audio stuff .
> The E5 needs to be eq heavily imo . I played with the eq a lot .


 
 Thanks for the reply, I've seem some pictures of custom eqs on this thread and saved them if I decide to buy the e5 so that should help a little with that


----------



## TaaDow

I just wanted to stop by this thread to show some love for the awesome E5. I've had mine for quite a while and love it! The clarity and power that come from this little device are worth well more than the price you pay. It drives all my cans very well including my 300 ohm Sennheiser HD600 and HD650. I bought mine directly from the Creative store for $149.99 which was during a store wide 25% off sale. There are other amps/DACs I would love to try but I'm currently content with my E5.


----------



## Smithington

I was wondering if someone could clarify something for me please? I'm considering buying an E5, as i want a portable dac / amp to better drive my cans (DT770 80ohm) on the road from an android phone.

The reviews for the phone app (creative labs central) suggest the app doesn't work when using OTG. Is that a big deal for anyone? It's not like the E5 doesn't do OTG, is it? So does that just mean that you lose some tweaking potential? If so, i think that's of little consequence to me - I'd rather not apply EQ.

Also, i read earlier that someone else is using this successfully to rip vinyl using the ADC functionality. I'll refer back to that post, but I'm wondering whether the chain is then turntable --> E5 --> pc, or turntable --> phono preamp --> E5 --> pc?


----------



## pfloding

Hi all!
 I now have an E5, and I'm impressed so far (driving AKG K701). I haven't even tested all features yet.
  
 I wonder if anyone has managed some mild hacking via USB to see things like what decoder is in use on bluetooth -that sort of thing?
  
 I don't expect asking for features over at Creative will result in anything?
  
 One annoying thing is that my NWZ-A15 doesn't control volume on the E5, despite the A15 showing the Vol + / Vol - graphics (indicating that it thinks it is telling the BT device what to do). The E5 seems to have an internal mixer with individual volumes for all inputs, so BT volume should really control the BT input.
  
 Cheers
 Patrik


----------



## siberianmoon

smithington said:


> I was wondering if someone could clarify something for me please? I'm considering buying an E5, as i want a portable dac / amp to better drive my cans (DT770 80ohm) on the road from an android phone.
> 
> The reviews for the phone app (creative labs central) suggest the app doesn't work when using OTG. Is that a big deal for anyone? It's not like the E5 doesn't do OTG, is it? So does that just mean that you lose some tweaking potential? If so, i think that's of little consequence to me - I'd rather not apply EQ.


 
 It works via USB even with a phone and the app will also detect it. But at least on my phone, I got it messed up and had to reboot the phone and the E5 to be able to detect it again. I don't know whether this was a problem with the E5 or just my phone.
  


forty6 said:


> The E5 needs to be eq heavily imo . I played with the eq a lot .


 
 I am not sure what this means. The E5 sounds just like any other solid-state amp I've tried, except giving a tad more bass than my Fubar IV and Denon DA-300USB. I am not sure if the sound is less accurate / has more 'grain' in it compared to the others, though, but that's something an EQ wouldn't help with anyway.


----------



## Forty6

siberianmoon said:


> It works via USB even with a phone and the app will also detect it. But at least on my phone, I got it messed up and had to reboot the phone and the E5 to be able to detect it again. I don't know whether this was a problem with the E5 or just my phone.
> 
> I am not sure what this means. The E5 sounds just like any other solid-state amp I've tried, except giving a tad more bass than my Fubar IV and Denon DA-300USB. I am not sure if the sound is less accurate / has more 'grain' in it compared to the others, though, but that's something an EQ wouldn't help with anyway.




The EQ helps me with my ASG in a big way . Sounds like trash to me without enable SBX , EQ .
I can't get to enjoy my music the way I wanted without playing with those


----------



## kbear

E5 virtual surround processing -- true SBX Pro or not??
  
 Crap I've spent more time looking for a sound card than I ever have looking for a new car.  Sorry if my question has already been covered.  I went through an entire thread for the Sound Blasterx G5 and don't have the energy to go through this one.

 I currently have onboard ALC1150 with decent amps (top of the line MSI Z87 motherboard).  It actually has pretty good sound but I can't get the included Sound Blaster MB3 surround software to work properly.  I can't tell any difference with it on or off.  Think the issue is with Win 8.1.
  
 My usage is gaming/music with AKG K267 phones.  I pay heed to the law of diminishing returns for audio.  I was pretty set on a basic PCIe card with hardware CMSS and EAX.  However, all this fuss about DAC/amps has piqued my interest.  I can understand because when I spend money on stereo components, I don't skimp on power requirements as I know it's one of the necessary ingredients for full, rich sound.

 At first I was really hyped about the G5 but the poor surround implementation experienced by people on another thread makes it a no go.  The next best alternative is the E5 updated for 7.1,  That is IF the surround processing is true SBX and not the G5 mess.  The hardware in the E5 and G5 is very similar so I want to be double sure.  Can someone confirm one way or the other?  What is your experience with headphone virtual surround on the E5 with PC games?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Both are a mess, get a used X7 or cheapest SBZ then optical out to a nice used Schiit Stack


----------



## kbear

fegefeuer said:


> Both are a mess, get a used X7 or cheapest SBZ then optical out to a nice used Schiit Stack


 
 ​
 I was afraid of that.  My next alternative was something along the lines of a PCIe + dac/amp setup like you mentioned.  Actually after looking at all the options this is by far the best setup for me anyway.  A basic setup would be better and cheaper than the E5.  The E5 really is overpriced for what it is.  
 For PCIe I'm considering the Sound Blaster RX for its hardware CMSS/EAX.  On the dac/amp side I prefer something at least semi portable.  I also decided that I should splurge on this part and am leaning towards the Xduoo XD-05.  This combo is more expensive than the E5 but it is much much better in all ways.  If I didn't need portability, the Schiit stack looks like a very good choice.


----------



## ultramabi

This or Fiio A5 with dragonfly red?


----------



## RojasTKD (Apr 29, 2017)

fexofen said:


> I've got DT880 600 ohm versions but I'm a bit sceptical that it will drive them even tho the product claims to. Can anyone confirm this?


 I did fine driving my T50RP MKIII, and they are hard to drive. It will distort at high volume, but it's louder than I should be listening to anyway.

My desktop AMP is better of course, but if it can puch the T50RP I have no doubts it should be adequate for the DT 880 600 ohms.


----------



## RojasTKD

Been having issues with my micro USB port maintaining a connection. I have to use the USB-A (regular USB) to connect it to my phone, and charging it is a hassle. 

I hope they make a replacement model for the more robust USB-C connection.


----------



## xH4wK

kbear said:


> E5 virtual surround processing -- true SBX Pro or not??
> 
> Crap I've spent more time looking for a sound card than I ever have looking for a new car.  Sorry if my question has already been covered.  I went through an entire thread for the Sound Blasterx G5 and don't have the energy to go through this one.
> 
> ...


Based on what I saw, BXAE (BlasterX Acustic Engine) is only on G5 and G1
E5 is using SBX Pro software wise

Actual test of how these two sound I have not seen.


----------



## xH4wK

btw, is E5 still a good buy for ~155 euro in 2017 ?
If I will use it always connected to PC, will the battery die soon ?
Is the unit turning off when I shut down the PC or does it switch to battery ?
I was trying G5 for like week and half and it sounds different, bassier on line out than on front headphone out, is that normal that amp is changing the sound so much ?
Is the output impedance 2.2ohm JUST for the headphone out and different on line out ?


----------



## xH4wK

I just got E5 today and just to let you all know...
The SBX Pro on E5 is just a different name, it does EXACTLY the same as on G5.
So if somebody was wondering whether E5 is a better pick for surround over G5, it is the same.. no difference at all.

So BXAE on G5 = SBX PRO on E5. The same processing, same sound.

I think I am going to try also SB Omni for surround comparison.


----------



## nna4888@gmail..com

Hi all,

I got an E5 a few days ago. Just wondering that can I somehow control the music player (in my phone or my MP3) like play next song with E5 (press button or a combination of buttons)? I tried to figured out but still can not find the way. I think with bluetooth connection to the phone, Creative kind of separating the DAC and phone, however if we can not play the next song using E5, this "separation" is not so meaningful.

Thank you.


----------



## RojasTKD (May 27, 2017)

nna4888@gmail..com said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an E5 a few days ago. Just wondering that can I somehow control the music player (in my phone or my MP3) like play next song with E5 (press button or a combination of buttons)? I tried to figured out but still can not find the way. I think with bluetooth connection to the phone, Creative kind of separating the DAC and phone, however if we can not play the next song using E5, this "separation" is not so meaningful.
> 
> Thank you.



Unfortunately no, you can not control your playback using the E5. This is one of the shortcoming of their Bluetooth implementation.

I hope in the future the will make a new model that's add this functionality and USB type C.


----------



## nna4888@gmail..com

RojasTKD said:


> Unfortunately no, you can not control your playback using the E5. This is one of the shortcoming of their Bluetooth implementation.
> 
> I hope in the future the will make a new mobile that's add this functionality and USB type C.


Thanks RojasTKD, I have just found a way to "do it" . With my Z1 phone, I installed Shake app from Google Play, then I set the action when shaking is "Skip to next track". Therefore, whenever I want to go to the next song, I just need to shake my leg a bit (the E5 is in my pocket) . Problem "solved".


----------



## chortya

I am really loving the E5. Using it with Beyerdynamic DT1770Pro in my homeoffice. Additionally I have added ModMic for conference calling and I actively use bluetooth paring with my mobile phone without need to switch headphones. This is a very versatile solution for music and work. Additional use case for me is to pair with ShieldTV in the evening when I want to use my headphones to watch some series on a big screen. I have also tested with asecond pair of the headphones for my wife. Real all-in-one beast.
Let me know if anyone has better DAC suggestion that coveres all of the above scenarios, I am always interested to test even better setups.


----------



## aoitenshi6509

Just wrote on soundblaster forum, hoping that they will add MQA-enabled for this great device.

That little dragonfly already got updated firmware to have MQA audio, so I am hoping that this E5 will also able to play MQA audio


----------



## ronwjr (May 20, 2017)

demol3 said:


> if i remembered correctly, foobar2000 mobile still couldn't work well with external dac, they down sample everything to 16 bit 44.1khz


What Android phone ( plus compatible hi-rez audio player)  would you recommend to play 24 bit 192 files using usb port on my Creative SoundBlaster E5 ?

My Lumina 650 using win10 mobile plus foobar2000 is an epic fail...


----------



## RojasTKD

ronwjr said:


> What Android phone ( plus compatible hi-rez audio player)  would you recommend to play 24 bit 192 files using usb port on my Creative SoundBlaster E5 ?
> 
> My Lumina 650 using win10 mobile plus foobar2000 is an epic fail...



As far as android phone, pretty much anyone newer model you like. The E5 is handling DAC/AMP duties, so it really shouldn't matter. Personally I'd get an LG V20 and not worry about carrying around any extra gear, I got tired of that. If I use the E5  with my phone I go Bluetooth for the convenience.


----------



## ronwjr (May 26, 2017)

RojasTKD said:


> As far as android phone, pretty much anyone newer model you like. The E5 is handling DAC/AMP duties, so it really shouldn't matter. Personally I'd get an LG V20 and not worry about carrying around any extra gear, I got tired of that. If I use the E5  with my phone I go Bluetooth for the convenience.


Thanks will check out LG...I can get a good deal on LG X Power will support my 200 GB MicroSD  card ...What Hi-Rez audio player for Android do you recommend ? want to play 24 bit / 192 Hz...and  DSD files as well.

I found this software http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/products/usb-audio-player-pro


----------



## RojasTKD (May 30, 2017)

ronwjr said:


> Thanks will check out LG...I can get a good deal on LG X Power will support my 200 GB MicroSD  card ...What Hi-Rez audio player for Android do you recommend ? want to play 24 bit / 192 Hz...and  DSD files as well.
> 
> I found this software http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/products/usb-audio-player-pro



The LG X Power won't have the awesome built in quad DAC of the V20. The V20 will do 24 bit/192 kHz according to it's specs. It's also has outstanding mics that will record in 24 bit/48 kHz.

It's build in audio player should handle most of your audio needs. Not sure if the default app is required to get the benefit from the built in Quad DAC. I don't know about the V20 and DSD (not something I really care about).

Where is some info in the V20:



and
http://www.ubergizmo.com/articles/lg-v20-quad-dac-how-it-works/


----------



## amrbadrawy

RojasTKD said:


> As far as android phone, pretty much anyone newer model you like. The E5 is handling DAC/AMP duties, so it really shouldn't matter. Personally I'd get an LG V20 and not worry about carrying around any extra gear, I got tired of that. If I use the E5  with my phone I go Bluetooth for the convenience.



But then you are only tied to use the preinstalled music player and you can't use the V20 DAC for Spotify or Google music? or did they fix this issue?


----------



## RojasTKD

amrbadrawy said:


> But then you are only tied to use the preinstalled music player and you can't use the V20 DAC for Spotify or Google music? or did they fix this issue?



I don't see why the built in DAC/AMP wouldn't be working with Spotify. I don't own the V20 so can't really say I know a lot about how it works, but here they seems to indicate it is indeed working with Spotify: https://www.reddit.com/r/lgv20/comments/53teb1/does_the_lg_v20s_dac_work_for_spotify_and_other/

Just like any audio you send to the E5 will run through it DAC/AMP I would imagine any audio streaming to the V20 will run throiugh it DAC/AMP.

Again, don't own the V20 so can't speak from experience, but I would imagine the streaming quality your getting from the V20 is superior to the vast majority of device out there.


----------



## romanrex

Measurement Creative Sound Blaster E5
Headphone amplifier http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/amp/creative-sound-blaster-e5.php
DAC Line Out http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/dac/creative-sound-blaster-e5.php


----------



## thefitz

I'm using this unit at my office with IEMs and an external microphone, for conference calls and music listening. It's been fantastic with an insane amount of power.

I was initially worried when I saw an output impedance of 2.2 ohms, which may be a little high for BA IEMs (especially multi-driver). My Shure SE530 paired fantastically, without reducing the treble beyond it's normal timbre in any appreciable way.

My real surprise is how well it pairs with pairs with my Campfire Orions! The Orion has impedance on the bass that's super low (4-7 ohms range!!), so almost any impedance whatsoever can really thin up the sound (although that's not necessarily a bad thing to a certain extent). However, 2.2 ohms seems like a magic balancing point.


----------



## illram

Tried searching the thread, apologies if this was answered already: can the E5 transmit SBX surround processing via its optical out (like the X7?)


----------



## gunwale (Aug 22, 2017)

illram said:


> Tried searching the thread, apologies if this was answered already: can the E5 transmit SBX surround processing via its optical out (like the X7?)



maybe there is an option to enable that in the app. i will try it out once i get my mojo.

i used to like my e5 alot because i can do many things with it but one day i suddenly woke up and crave for uncolored neutral profile...

the e5 has alot of hiss from the 2 front ports and it sounded weird compared to like just laptop or phone.

today i just found out that by maxing the internal software volume (need to use app under mixer tab), you can actually get the back the full dynamics.

the line out port has no hisses at all. (perfect for iem)


----------



## maddbomber83

gunwale said:


> the line out port has no hisses at all. (perfect for iem)


As a note, the line out defaults to have the Headphone Surround disabled; which may be preferential for music anyway.

I've actually read through the majority of this thread and have a few questions.  I own the E5.  My headphone is a *Denon AHD-2000*.

*HRTF?*
The March 1st 2017 version of the user manual states the following for *SBX Pro Studio Surround*:
_Provides immersion control of sounds not just around you, but also above and below for a full 3D audio experience. Hear the natural sense of audio depth, spaciousness and stunning 3D surround effects from your audio content. Enjoy an unbelievably true-to-life audio experience, whether it's over stereo speakers or headphones._​To me this is essentially saying the E5 does Spatial Sound aka Windows Sonic / Dolby Atmos.
*[?]* Does anyone know of a good test file / app that handles height data?  I already have a 7.1 WAV file to test traditional surround.
*[?]* How does Windows Sonic / Dolby Atmos play into people's settings on the PC?  I use Dolby Atmos on the XBOX to output surround sound via the controller.

*I have a significant difference (1:3) in hearing between my Left and Right ears.
[?]* On the PC you can set Left / Right Headphone Volume.  I can't find where to do this on the Android APP.  To make matters worse, changing the volume when not connected to a PC resets the L/R fader to neutral. Does anybody know of a workaround for this?
*[?]* Expanding on that, anyone know of an Android App that allows you to adjust L/R balance?
*[?]* Expanding on that, anyone know of a physical device that allows you to adjust L/R balance?  I have the *Sennheiser HZR-62 Stereo Volume Control*; but that 21' cord is just insane.  I also have an *Alto Professional ZMX862 Mixer*; but that is way to bulky.  An uber small passive 2 channel mixer could also do the trick.  All that I've searched for only have Mono Outputs.  What I'm left with is Splitting the L/R channels, 2 inline volume controls, connected to recombine them.

*Some advice is needed on Audio Settings:*
I'm getting a bit flustered figuring out the best Audio Settings in various scenarios.
*[?]* In a game like Diablo III there is sometimes a Headphone / Dolby Pro Logic option.  Would this offer better sound quality than the 7.1 option?  Diablo III is specifically hard to decide simply because positional audio is almost always chaotic.
*[?]* I'm having difficulty getting 7.1 to actually sound like 7.1.  Using my test file, I can clearly hear the difference between Side and Back channels when processed by Razer Surround Sound.  Using various combinations of SBX/Control Panel, the Side/Back sounds either identical or, different but not positionally so.  Any advice?  Right now my best sound is using Razer for the DSP and placing the E5 in Direct Mode as an Amp only.  I would really like to simplify the setup and take full advantage of the E5.

*Thank you* for taking the time to read this.  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## thefitz

The USB host doesn't work with my OnePlus 5 Android phone - anyone having issues with the E5 and Android 7?


----------



## siberianmoon

Sometimes the device or the software goes bonkers and you need to reboot both your phone and the E5...


----------



## thefitz

I just got a Massdrop Pinnacle PX, and was somewhat underwhelmed when plugging it into my Fiio setup. However, using at the office with the E5 is a magic little setup that I can't quite explain! Plus, I like being able to turn the volume half way and not to 7 out of 50, like on most BA in ears....


----------



## illram (Sep 21, 2017)

I also just got the PX's and in my E5 they sound pretty damn good. Better than in the E3. These are the first IEM's I have ever had where I can really hear a soundstage outside my head. For instance on the bus I occasionally heard things in my music that at first I thought were sounds from people or things around me at a distance. Very cool.

I do notice a slightly less "full" sound--maybe a little more sibilant, and less warm, not sure why that is--via BT than via wired. It's very minimal though and via BT the sound is still excellent.


----------



## MoSXS

Just wanted to stop by and say the E5 is working (so far) with the iPhone 8 Plus. There was a major issue with the iPhone 7 Plus and the E5 having all kinds of fun sounding distortion, skipping, etc. But so far it's working great. iPhone 8 Plus 256GB Verizon/Qualcomm version running iOS 11, E5 running the most recent firmware.


----------



## illram (Sep 29, 2017)

OK so I wanted to edit my prior comment by saying I AB tested  the E3 and the E5's bluetooth using a FiiO HS2, and they sounded exactly the same. (Haven't tried wired yet, curious if my comment above that E5 is better wired holds up. I'm assuming it will!) This was on an HD800S. I really can't definitively say one was different than the other beyond me psychologically sort of wanting the E5 to sound better. I did it for about a half hour, I really tried to hear a difference but it was really difficult to find one. This was with by-ear volume matching mind you but it's fairly easy to volume match these via the software. (I own two identical phones and paired them to each.) Anyone else tried this?

Just in case anyone is curious. I still love the E5 and its added functionality of phone EQ'ing and SBX pro studio capabilities. (For fun I also AB tested the E5 with my preferred HD800S preset vs the E3 stock and then it sounded superior.) Maybe I'll also try AB'ing both on the PC as then I can apply the same EQ preset to each....these are fun toys.


----------



## siberianmoon (Sep 29, 2017)

illram said:


> OK so I wanted to edit my prior comment by saying I AB tested  the E3 and the E5's bluetooth using a FiiO HS2, and they sounded exactly the same. (Haven't tried wired yet, curious if my comment above that E5 is better wired holds up. I'm assuming it will!) This was on an HD800S. I really can't definitively say one was different than the other beyond me psychologically sort of wanting the E5 to sound better. I did it for about a half hour, I really tried to hear a difference but it was really difficult to find one. This was with by-ear volume matching mind you but it's fairly easy to volume match these via the software. (I own two identical phones and paired them to each.) Anyone else tried this?


I've tried to test my amps that I seem to have accumulated way beyond my own needs. Currently I own a Fubar IV, Denon DA-300USB and a DAC-less Aune X7s. And of course the Sound Blaster E5.

In my opinion every amp sounds the same. Maybe some über class fake hifi is engineered to sound different just for the sake of sounding different, but every decent solid-state amp will probably sound just like any other.

At first I thought I was hearing the E5 being 'dirty' i.e. my ears were picking up weird distortion that made the music sound sharp. This I noticed just by listening to music while doing other stuff, so I thought my perception might be reliable. Then I put the unit away and later on couldn't really pick up the same feeling. I think there is an actual minor bass boost with the E5, though, but that I'm willing to put down to Creative trying to please the gamer generation. Or maybe the E5 has a high-ish output impedance due to it's portable design, I don't know. I am under assumption that this would cause the bass to be more boomy.

I don't think any desktop-size gear has any excuse not to have minimal output impedance except for swindling customers into thinking that the amp sounds different because it's freakin' HIFI.

I haven't used my E5 for months now as I don't have any use for it. I got it from a sale and thought that I could use a portable unit to be able to test drive other headphones while visiting shops. For actual portable use I already own a pair of wireless Bose cans.


----------



## thefitz

Bluetooth is a standardized lossy protocol - were we expecting a difference?


----------



## illram

I was curious if the amp in the E5 made any difference at all to the one in the E3. For BT at least it seems no.


----------



## iL15hts

After updating to the latest firmware (October 13, 2017) the volume knob doesn't work on any of my iOS devices. It works well with my PC and Mac. I don't know how to send a report to support team of Creative since I lost the box where the serial number is written. If anybody knows how to contact hem will be appreciated.


----------



## Netdiver

Hi,

I am new, so I hope to do my best in not asking stupid or ten times question.
So, I have a motherboard Asus Maximus IX Hero with an onboard sound card.

Is that sound card "better" than Sound Blaster E5 in term of audio quality, surround, ... ? 
here are its specs :
ROG SupremeFX 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
- High quality 120 dB SNR stereo playback output and 113 dB SNR recording input
- SupremeFX Shielding Technology
- ESS® ES9023P
- Supports up to 32-Bit/192kHz playback *6

And, can I link E5 to the sound card then connect my Headset (Sennheiser HD 598) and does it make sense to use onboard sound card with its software then E5 to with DAC capability  ?
PC >>> onboard sound card >>> Headphone Splitter For Computer 3.5mm Female to 2 Dual 3.5mm Male Headphone Mic Audio >>> (line mic in) Sound Blaster E5  headset out) >>> Headset

Thank


----------



## Monstieur

maddbomber83 said:


> *[?]* How does Windows Sonic / Dolby Atmos play into people's settings on the PC?  I use Dolby Atmos on the XBOX to output surround sound via the controller.


Sonic sets the mix format (the number of physical channels) to Stereo. Most applications incorrectly read this value and output only stereo. Only if the application correctly detects that the 7.1-channel format is still available (even though the mix format is Stereo) or lets you force 7.1-channel output, will Sonic downmix it correctly to stereo with HRTF. Sonic does not apply HRTF to stereo streams.

SBX works globally because the mix format is 7.1-channel. It applies HRTF to stereo streams which is undesirable. SBX on the desktop sound cards also apply phantom-channel HRTF to both stereo and multi-channel content on a multi-channel speaker system which is undesirable.



maddbomber83 said:


> *[?]* In a game like Diablo III there is sometimes a Headphone / Dolby Pro Logic option.  Would this offer better sound quality than the 7.1 option?  Diablo III is specifically hard to decide simply because positional audio is almost always chaotic.


Set the mix format to Stereo, disable SBX / Sonic / Atmos, and use the in-game Headphone option. This is the correct way to do it because the only the game engine knows the exact coordinates of each sound for the HRTF. If you use SBX / Sonic / Atmos outside the game, the audio is first mixed to 7.1 channels (possibly with phantom-channel HRTF) by the game engine before being downmixed with HRTF once again.


----------



## iL15hts

MoSXS said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say the E5 is working (so far) with the iPhone 8 Plus. There was a major issue with the iPhone 7 Plus and the E5 having all kinds of fun sounding distortion, skipping, etc. But so far it's working great. iPhone 8 Plus 256GB Verizon/Qualcomm version running iOS 11, E5 running the most recent firmware.



What firmware version exactly? I'm having issue with mi iPhone and iPad, when turning the volume knob the volume hud doesn't change. But the actual volume does.


----------



## maddbomber83

I found a workaround for the stereo balance reset.  The input balance does not get reset.  By setting the balance for line in and Bluetooth, volume is just fine mobile or with Xbox. The USB uses the output balance while connected to computer. While the output balance is reset when volume is adjusted, it is restored when reconnected to computer.


----------



## tobold (Mar 6, 2018)

I just got the E5 and it's _very_ noisy. I can hear the noise even over the music on my V-Moda M100s. No matter if I use USB or Bluetooth.

Is there some known fix for this, or am I gonna have to send it back?
And if I send it back, are they all so noisy or did I get a bad one and a replacement E5 would work better?

EDIT: Never mind! After installing the Sound Blaster software on my phone and playing around with the levels in the mixer it works fine now!
I guess by default the Bluetooth volume was pretty low, so I turned up the volume too much to even have normal volume on my headphones, which of course also brought the noise level up!
And here I thought I could just use it out of the box


----------



## Monstieur (Mar 7, 2018)

It's a fledged sound card, not just a DAC, and sound cards have always had sub-optimal defaults out of the box. Manufacturers like to turn on their gimmick features that degrade sound quality, and even basic settings are incorrect.


----------



## tobold

Monstieur said:


> It's a fledged sound card, not just a DAC, and sound cards have always had sub-optimal defaults out of the box. Manufacturers like to turn on their gimmick features that degrade sound quality, and even basic settings are incorrect.



Huh. I guess that makes sense, in a twisted way. This is my first Sound Blaster since the Windows XP days, I think


----------



## illram

Glad you got it working. VModa M100 + the E5 is my "travel" audiophile setup, love it.


----------



## tobold

illram said:


> Glad you got it working. VModa M100 + the E5 is my "travel" audiophile setup, love it.



No kidding! It sounds so much better than my phone's headphone jack, even over bluetooth!


----------



## iL15hts (Apr 6, 2018)

My trustee on stage.


----------



## trellus

iL15hts said:


> My trustee on stage.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That's a lot of technology on one stand.


----------



## iL15hts

Does anyone tried the new firmware update? I can't get mine to work it says it has the same build


----------



## sumpao

I have a question I try to find a solution for external soundcard for my ps4

I get a hook on this E5. But IT seem no Surround sound.

IS there any other option except astro mixamp I really don' want that option


----------



## Monstieur

sumpao said:


> I have a question I try to find a solution for external soundcard for my ps4
> 
> I get a hook on this E5. But IT seem no Surround sound.
> 
> IS there any other option except astro mixamp I really don' want that option


Practically every console game with surround has a headphone HRTF. The game engine can also encode height, which external sound cards cannot.


----------



## sumpao

Monstieur said:


> Practically every console game with surround has a headphone HRTF. The game engine can also encode height, which external sound cards cannot.


Ok then you suggest e5 option alone on optical port is fine correct
I may be try this option


----------



## Monstieur (May 8, 2018)

sumpao said:


> Ok then you suggest e5 option alone on optical port is fine correct
> I may be try this option


Both USB and optical will work in stereo mode. It cannot decode Dolby / DTS. You must still use the headphone mode in-game.

You do not even need an amp unless you have an impedance mismatch with the Dualshock 4 controller's headphone output. It's good enough for most headphones.


----------



## sumpao

Monstieur said:


> Both USB and optical will work in stereo mode. It cannot decode Dolby / DTS. You must still use the headphone mode in-game.
> 
> You do not even need an amp unless you have an impedance mismatch with the Dualshock 4 controller's headphone output. It's good enough for most headphones.



Ok Thanks


----------



## tobold (May 19, 2018)

So I've had my E5 for a while now, and I'm pretty sure I was always able to regulate the volume in very fine steps with the wheel on it. But recently it seems to jump between discrete volume values, which is really annoying, because it's often either too loud or too quiet!
(I only use it over BT on my Android phone, I haven't tried it with my PC or anything else.)

I looked through the options in the Sound Blaster Central app and the Android settings, but I can't find anything relating to that. How can I get the old behavior back?


----------



## Monstieur (May 19, 2018)

tobold said:


> So I've had my E5 for a while now, and I'm pretty sure I was always able to regulate the volume in very fine steps with the wheel on it. But recently it seems to jump between discrete volume values, which is really annoying, because it's often either too loud or too quiet!
> (I only use it over BT on my Android phone, I haven't tried it with my PC or anything else.)
> 
> I looked through the options in the Sound Blaster Central app and the Android settings, but I can't find anything relating to that. How can I get the old behavior back?



The volume knob is digital and it controls the source device's volume. The step size varies based on the source (iOS, macOS, Windows, Android etc.). An OS update could have changed the step size.


----------



## Pyrrho (May 21, 2018)

I muted the internal microphone in the Windows software and Android app, but it always turns on with USB Audio Player Pro. Is there a way to fix this? I know that UAPP is not needed that the E5 works on Android, but I wanted to check if there are quality differences between USB-A to micro and micro to micro OTG.


----------



## tobold

Monstieur said:


> The volume knob is digital and it controls the source device's volume. The step size varies based on the source (iOS, macOS, Windows, Android etc.). An OS update could have changed the step size.



Meeeh. I'm 97% sure it worked almost like an analog volume control until a week or two ago :|
It's silly. Everything above 20% is loud enough to destroy my ears, anyway! So I have maybe 4 steps between "silent" and "pain"! This sucks!


----------



## Monstieur (May 21, 2018)

tobold said:


> Meeeh. I'm 97% sure it worked almost like an analog volume control until a week or two ago :|
> It's silly. Everything above 20% is loud enough to destroy my ears, anyway! So I have maybe 4 steps between "silent" and "pain"! This sucks!


Bluetooth devices can either set the volume to an absolute number (0-127) or relatively (+/-). Relative step size is up to the source. The source can also set its current volume on the Bluetooth device.

Use the EQ to reduce the gain so the entire volume range is usable.

If you use analog or USB it should work in steps of 1 or 2% as it controls the E5's amp directly.


----------



## tobold (May 21, 2018)

Monstieur said:


> Bluetooth devices can either set the volume to an absolute number (0-127) or relatively (+/-). Relative step size is up to the source. The source can also set its current volume on the Bluetooth device.
> 
> Use the EQ to reduce the gain so the entire volume range is usable.



Using the equalizer could work, I guess...



Monstieur said:


> If you use analog or USB it should work in steps of 1 or 2% as it controls the E5's amp directly.



That's how I thought it worked with Bluetooth, too. Until recently xD

*sighs* Oh well, I'll deal somehow.


----------



## Monstieur

tobold said:


> If I use what?
> 
> Using the equalizer could work, I guess...


Edited the old post.

Make sure the gain switch is on Low too if you overlooked that.


----------



## tobold

Monstieur said:


> Edited the old post.
> 
> Make sure the gain switch is on Low too if you overlooked that.



Edited mine too


----------



## tobold

Monstieur said:


> Use the EQ to reduce the gain so the entire volume range is usable.



I ended up turning the BT down in the mixer til 2 notches above silence, now it's quite usable. Still weird how it worked differently before.

I remember reading somewhere to always have software volume at 100% (for PCs), which I get, but I'm unsure how this works here. Is the mixer applied after the DAC stage? Or do I now have 8 bit music? xD
Tbh, I don't hear a difference, but I might try to do a blind listening test at some point. I've been meaning to test AptX vs SBC anyway!


----------



## Monstieur (May 21, 2018)

tobold said:


> I ended up turning the BT down in the mixer til 2 notches above silence, now it's quite usable. Still weird how it worked differently before.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere to always have software volume at 100% (for PCs), which I get, but I'm unsure how this works here. Is the mixer applied after the DAC stage? Or do I now have 8 bit music? xD
> Tbh, I don't hear a difference, but I might try to do a blind listening test at some point. I've been meaning to test AptX vs SBC anyway!



It's usually Decompression (SBC / AAC / aptX) > DSP (Mixer / SBX etc.) > DAC > Amp.

In Bluetooth and USB mode, the OS volume controls just control the E5's built-in amp. It's still a digital volme control since the E5 is fixed gain, but the gain structure is optimized since it's applied somewhere in the DSP chain instead of at the source. I know it's not applied at the very end of the DSP chain because reducing the master volume will actually prevent clipping from the EQ, SBX Surround etc.


----------



## tobold

Monstieur said:


> It's usually Decompression (SBC / AAC / aptX) > DSP (Mixer / SBX etc.) > DAC > Amp.
> In Bluetooth and USB mode, the OS volume controls just control the E5's built-in amp. It's still a digital volme control since the E5 is fixed gain, but the gain structure is optimized since it's applied somewhere in the DSP chain instead of at the source.



I'm afraid I don't know what that means effectively.
But as long as I like the sound I probably shouldn't worry too much


----------



## ultramabi

Hey guys I recently got a creative blaster Omni surround sound 5.1.  Do any of you know if it's worth spending more for the e5 for the 7.1 and extra features?  Omni surround was around 75-80 dollars while the e5 is now around 180-185 dollars.  Please let me know if I should upgrade to the e5 or some other amp/dac that has an ADC (because I also want to use it while gaming.)


----------



## Monstieur (Jun 8, 2018)

ultramabi said:


> Hey guys I recently got a creative blaster Omni surround sound 5.1.  Do any of you know if it's worth spending more for the e5 for the 7.1 and extra features?  Omni surround was around 75-80 dollars while the e5 is now around 180-185 dollars.  Please let me know if I should upgrade to the e5 or some other amp/dac that has an ADC (because I also want to use it while gaming.)


The Omni Surround and E5 are completely different products. The Omni Surround is a desktop sound card with a high impedance (15 ohm ?) headphone output meant for 150-600 ohm headphones. The E5 is a portable DAC / sound card / Bluetooth receiver with a built-in battery and a 2.2 ohm headphone output that can drive most IEMs. The E5 is a far superior product because it has all the sound card features as well.

The E5's battery life is not as good as other Bluetooth headphone amps because it's a full sound card.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

trellus said:


> That's a lot of technology on one stand.


I second that...


----------



## thefitz

A new firmware came out for this recently. Glad to see Creative continuing to support this great (wacky) device!


----------



## iL15hts

thefitz said:


> A new firmware came out for this recently. Glad to see Creative continuing to support this great (wacky) device!



What version? And what’s the date of the update?


----------



## thefitz

Don't recall, June 2018 was the date I believe.


----------



## Mnie88

Hello all 

Is this still a solid value proposition for desk use/around the house (bt), when price is comparable too Sabaj da3/NX4 or even ES100?
it's on sale for 100 Euros so pretty tempting, with all its extra features.


----------



## Monstieur

Mnie88 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Is this still a solid value proposition for desk use/around the house (bt), when price is comparable too Sabaj da3/NX4 or even ES100?
> it's on sale for 100 Euros so pretty tempting, with all its extra features.


Unless you need the software features (Windows Sonic is good enough for games) or 600 ohm headphone amp, I’d go with the ES100.


----------



## Mnie88

Monstieur said:


> Unless you need the software features (Windows Sonic is good enough for games) or 600 ohm headphone amp, I’d go with the ES100.



The gaming software would just be a bonus. Primarily for replacement/upgrade over my Fiio A3 to drive IEM's of the pc. Bt would just be nice when walking around the house. Is your recommendation primarily based on portability? Or does the ES100 work good, as dac/amp wired?


----------



## Jearly410

Mnie88 said:


> The gaming software would just be a bonus. Primarily for replacement/upgrade over my Fiio A3 to drive IEM's of the pc. Bt would just be nice when walking around the house. Is your recommendation primarily based on portability? Or does the ES100 work good, as dac/amp wired?


Not the guy you are responding to but as an owner of both, the es100 is better in every metric. The e5 gets very warm, short battery life, less feature rich software, lesser bt range, much larger... you get the picture.


----------



## Mnie88

Jearly410 said:


> Not the guy you are responding to but as an owner of both, the es100 is better in every metric. The e5 gets very warm, short battery life, less feature rich software, lesser bt range, much larger... you get the picture.


Got it, thank you (both). Found a great deal on used sennheiser amp + 660s headphone. So I will play with those and wait for a new flash sale on the es100.


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 22, 2019)

n13oss said:


> This make sense to me.
> 
> Now I test everything , my e5 can connect to my computer use as dac , can connect to my android mobile for amp.
> 
> Only thing that is not working is line input on e5 when work with my fiio x3. That hurt.



An old thread perhaps, but I just had the same issue and found the answer so thought I'd post it.

Getting very frustrated that the line in was not working on my E5, I had more or less given up thinking it was faulty and now far too late to do anything about it.

In the PC E5 software interface you have to go to the Headphones/Speaker configuration and set it to Direct. Only then did the line in come to life on mine.


----------



## Mad Max

moophus said:


> photo courtesy of https://www.facebook.com/SoundBlasterE5/photos/pcb.901273176591848/901272853258547/
> 
> 
> Looks like the left headphone jack is less distance from the headphone amp chip. Probably the better choice even though one probably couldn't distinguish the difference.
> ...


On the pic of the bottom of the pcb, that tiny chip on the bottom surrounded by yellow capacitors with "AIF BCA" looks terribly familiar.  I cannot remember what opamp it is.


----------



## Hiltonk (May 5, 2019)

Hi All,

I just spent several hours reading most of this thread, thanks for all the contributions. I thought I'd add my 2c.
I was looking to see if it might be worth it to upgrade from my E5 to something higher end, and looking at what other people were comparing it to.  I moved upto the E5 from a FiiO E17/E09K combo a few years back.
Maybe the FiiO Q5 or iFi xDSD could convince me, I'll have to sound test them though. (which I'm going to do in a local shop this week)

I was also looking at whether I might be better off investing in some better CANS, and problem is, after reading the thread and doing some more of my own extensive listening tests, I just can't see much of a benefit in changing anything.
It seems like i've hit end game with my current combos of equipment for what I can justify spending on stuff. Until I audition Q5 and the iFi xDSD I wont know for sure but it sounds like diminishing returns to me.

The E5 pairs really well with my 2003 HD600's (still going strong after 15 years) and Sony MDR-1ADAC via analog.
In fact the E5 is a match made in heaven with the MDR-1ADAC. The builtin DAC in the Sony MDR-1ADAC CANS is smoother in the top end but too laid back and veiled, while the E5 restores the presence and sparkle and adds significant drive and punch, without harshing my mellow or bleeding my ears, and without needing any EQ they really shine.  The HD600 can be driven with a bit of 60HZ EQ and still sound nice and clean and open.

I have the Beats Studio3 and the Air Pods for ultimate light duties, working around the yard or in the garage or out and about casual listening. 

Sooooo, the moral of the story is, there isnt really an end game audio rig solution, it's what ever the mood of music is or activity that determines the right Rig for the job.   But I do have to say the most versatile and enjoyable setup is the E5 with Sony MDR-1ADAC.

Anyway that's my 2c on the E5 after what must be nearly 3 or 4 years of heavy use.

I must say after reading somewhere around that they are not doing an E6 to come out alongside the G6, but instead something else that might suit people wanting an upgrade from E5.
I eagerly await Creative releasing an alternative to the E5 later this year that hopefully does DSD.

Oh yeah... and the E5 does do more than 16/44 on iPhone too.. despite what specs I've seen published around.  Maybe with Apple Music it's limited to that but with Neutron on iPhone XS Max it will do upto 24/96 no problem.



SBE5 iPhone XS Max sample rate by Hilton, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max

I've read that the E5 is an upgrade from E17k, according to one Amazon reviewer.
Endgame?
Not this cheap stuff, I think, but I'm not interested in going that far with portable gear, though I've done it anyway, lol!  I'm very interested in the JVC SU-AX7, I like what I've read in Google-Translate-translated Japanese impressions on the unit.
Ray Samuels gear is no joke, as another example; it's pricey due to being American instead of Chinese, but the quality is quite there, I've tried a few units but have only kept a P-51 Mustang.  E17k and E18 have nice headamps, but not on par with my Mustang or Meier Corda Stepdance, be it with my low-impedance headphones or my HD650 and DT770pro-250ohm.  E17k's DAC is noticeably lower fidelity than my iBasso D7, though the D7 isn't quite as portable with its lack of a battery.
But like you said, it depends on what the job is and what the right rig is for the desired result.

I don't like the TPA6120 sound, that's E5's headphone output buffer, but at least it has a line-out.  The line-in recording option also interests me mildly.  I'm mostly just interested in seeing what Creative cooked up in the E5 - as soon as I get a unit that isn't completely dead out of the box, good grief.


----------



## ray44 (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm very new to this game, and I decided on the Soundblaster E5 as my first dac/amp as I was able to get a used one for around £35 ( that's around $45 as I write this) which is way under it's retail. Paired with the Monoprice M1060 headphones( which I also snagged for a fairly low price in comparison to the retail) I am definitely hearing improvements in all aspects of the headphone. My only real question is, am i limiting the potential of the M1060 drivers by using the E5? During my research, I read on multiple sites that the M1060s are quite easy to drive, but definitely shine when paired with a DAC/amp. The e5 is a nice little thing but it is far from perfect and isn't without it's issues.


----------



## ClieOS

Mad Max said:


> On the pic of the bottom of the pcb, that tiny chip on the bottom surrounded by yellow capacitors with "AIF BCA" looks terribly familiar.  I cannot remember what opamp it is.



It is not technically an opamp, but a headphone amplifier chip by Maxim Integrated, the MAX97220 - one of the most common 'one chip' solution for headphone output stage that you can find on many gears, from entry to mid-end DAP as well as headphone amp and DAC/amp.


----------



## Sonic Defender

ray44 said:


> I'm very new to this game, and I decided on the Soundblaster E5 as my first dac/amp as I was able to get a used one for around £35 ( that's around $45 as I write this) which is way under it's retail. Paired with the Monoprice M1060 headphones( which I also snagged for a fairly low price in comparison to the retail) I am definitely hearing improvements in all aspects of the headphone. My only real question is, am i limiting the potential of the M1060 drivers by using the E5? During my research, I read on multiple sites that the M1060s are quite easy to drive, but definitely shine when paired with a DAC/amp. The e5 is a nice little thing but it is far from perfect and isn't without it's issues.


I owned the E5 briefly and overall was happy with it. It certainly offers a solid performance to cost return. If the specifications of the M1060 (which I also had on hand for a time) suggest that the E5 can drive them well without clipping or distortion, and you like what you are hearing I would say that indicates that things are fine. The price you paid is fantastic without a doubt. I would suggest turning off as much of the DSP the E5 has as you can. If you need DSP and you use something like JRiver, or Foobar2000 as a player, I would suggest using the DSP features built into the software. 

Enjoy the E5, but I would bet that eventually you will want to try another sound signature, and that is perfectly fine and a big part of this hobby. Moving to new gear isn't always about technical improvement, often moves are side grades, and even some down grades, but you get to enjoy learning what other signatures are out there and what you like or don't like. Take care of your gear, buy used and this hobby can be affordable and you can scale it to fit where your economic means are at.


----------



## jubeishock

Hi, Im considering buy this I can get E5 (60 USD) and the Xduoo x05 plus (120 USD) , which do you think should be better?


----------



## Mashm

Hi,

i like to share my "Version" of the E5. This is a complete moddet Version.

The stock unit had some good components. the TI6120A2 is a really good amp, but creative ruined it. basicaly the shematic is very near on the ti reference shematic, but to safe some power they added some cheap fets to the power rails of the amp to switch it off via Software. These fets have a dramaticaly high ri, so the current was very limited. after modding the amp with new fets and some nichicon Gold muse audio caps the amp is capable to power also a hifiman he-6! The Amp is capable to bring out at max 700mA at +-10 Volt in this Setup, more then enough for most full sized cans out there.

After i moddet the power amp i developed a shematic for a mini Nutube pre-amp-buffer which i wanted to add into the unit. Space was very limited, so this was a hard journey. the nutube act only as buffer with a gain of 1.

At least there was a Little space to add an µC for a small oled Display. on this i can Display the waveform in realtime, a vu meter and so on...

The Battery was completly removed from inside of the device. also the microphones. the battery is now on the underside of it in a printed case which is screwed to the main case. the top is now covered with a Gorilla glas to see the beautifull nutube in Action.

thx for Looking, markus


----------



## illram

Wow! That is super impressive. 

I haven't used this amp in ages but when I was using it, it was a very capable & versatile little performer. Didn't know it had so much untapped power.


----------



## Mashm

The TI6120A2 is also used in some reference portable Audio Player. Some really impressive technical specifiactions. but poor implementing at soundblasters e5.


----------



## Ynot1 (Mar 28, 2020)

There is a youtube video of a guy doing a play by play so to speak go over of the Topping NX3 amp design. It uses similar Ti amp chip. And he was saying that the TI6120A2 was designed to use positive and negative power rails. And Topping did try to implement that pretty close. It looked like from the internal images of E5, Creative did not use the split power rail and thereby was forced to use a capacitor at the output as mentioned by the guy in the video. Just a guess though.


----------



## Ynot1 (Mar 6, 2020)

I believe there was a do it yourself amp kit that used a split rail power supply and it used one chip to achieve that with a virtual ground. Anyway, maybe the battery power limitation forced the design to not use the aforementioned split rail power technique. The DIY amp used a 12 volt rechargeable battery, and I think the E5 uses a lower voltage.

By the way, where do you get extra optical cables for the E5/G5? Original one is thinner than the ones on ebay.


----------



## Mashm

Hi,

creative uses a split power rail with +12 Volt, Ground, and -12 Volt. There is NO Output capacity. direct Output from the chip thrugh a safety resistor, thats all.

the dual power rail is realized with a tps65131:

tps65131

a very potent little boost converter for postive AND negative supply. both rails are generated from the single Lion cell.  you can see the both Coils (white sticker on it) on the lower Right side. to the left of the 6120. creative made everything right, except of the power switching fets for the both power rails from the 65131 to the 6120. they are garbage in original configuration.

i don´t Need optical cables for it. i use it only as usb dac or Bluetooth Receiver.


----------



## Mashm

If you like some infos for modding we should continue here:

e5 diy thread


----------



## Ynot1

I guessed wrong. But on my defense I thought the usb did not power more than 5 volts and the E5 battery I thought I saw somewhere to be like 3.7v. There must be a voltage booster.


----------



## Mashm

yes, voltage booster for positive and negative rail is the tps65131


----------



## Ynot1

I downloaded the pdf files on that chip, and it is pretty amazing what they can do these days.
I am inspire to do something, but my skill and budget are holding me back. I know if everything lined up perfectly
the stars, the moon, and the solar system I could prolly fix a broken one and do the upgrade mod.


----------



## Mindstorms

So guys hi , anyonme of you remembers wich of the two output was the best? also having some issuees with the battery it sudenly dies from day one... any ideas? thansk in advance


----------



## aoitenshi6509

finally, after 4 years and the battery on my E5 just goes .... silent ...

time to do battery replacement


----------



## Mindstorms

aoitenshi6509 said:


> finally, after 4 years and the battery on my E5 just goes .... silent ...
> 
> time to do battery replacement


can you tell me where you will get it?


----------



## aoitenshi6509

Mindstorms said:


> can you tell me where you will get it?



i am still looking for the replacement battery locally from jakarta, indonesia
but if i still cannot get one, aliexpress would be the final option : 

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000385583557.html


----------



## Mindstorms

the change its fairly simple?


----------



## RPlanto

hello,
can someone that owns the E5 tell how does it show in alsamixer? does the spdif input and output show up there? thanks!


----------



## patternpalate

RPlanto said:


> hello,
> can someone that owns the E5 tell how does it show in alsamixer? does the spdif input and output show up there? thanks!


I'm using pulseaudio on top of alsa, but alsamixer shows all of the controls that matter (like gain settings).  


I'm trying to upload an image for you but I think I have insufficient permissions to do so.

Here's a copy paste of the options instead: 

```
< Speaker >Speaker C    PCM       PCM    PCM Captu   PCM 1     PCM 1    Line In   Line In  Line In 1 Line In 1 Bluetooth Bluetooth Bluetooth External  External  External  External  Input Gai Input Gai Internal  Internal  Internal  Internal  S/PDIF In S/PDIF In S/PDIF In S/PDIF In What U He
```

I haven't tested s/pdif but it shows up and everything else works.


----------



## henhoy

Hi,

I plugged a Maono au-400 microphone in, and now I have two problems.

1. The external microphone does not work, should it work?
2. I can no longer use the internal microphones

I tried to push power+volume 5 seconds to reset it, but it made no difference.

Anyone have some input on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## henhoy

henhoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I plugged a Maono au-400 microphone in, and now I have two problems.
> 
> ...


Removing device in windows and installing it again, fixed the internal mic, will try with a different external mic.


----------

